# # Neuer BIKEPARK - Bikepark Braunlage - Teil 2



## Thomas (17. Januar 2011)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Resendisback (17. Januar 2011)

*Am Wurmberg entsteht ein Dorado für Mountainbiker*

*BRAUNLAGE. *
Eine Vision wird Wirklichkeit: Am Wurmberg entsteht ein Mountainbike-Downhill-Park, der auf einzelnen seiner sieben Strecken sogar europaweit seinesgleichen suchen wird. Gerade auch im Verbund mit den Bike-Parks Hahnenklee und Schulenberg und der Volksbank-Arena Harz werden Harz-Urlaube für die stetig wachsende Zahl der Mountainbiker so zum attraktiven Pflichtprogramm.
Die sieben Strecken, die so genannten Trails, nutzen dabei den Vorteil, den höchsten Berg Niedersachsens als Arena zu haben: Der längste Parcours wird stolze 4,5 Kilometer lang, soll Weltcup-Charakter bekommen und damit die längste Weltcup-Abfahrt Europas werden.
Herausforderungen, die die wahren Fans in Scharen locken sollten. Das gerade große Aufgaben locken, zeigt sich auch beim Mountainbike-Cup Harz, dessen Marathon am Wurmberg als Königsdisziplin die Biker geradezu magisch anzieht.
Der Downhill-Park wird jedoch kein Reservat für Spitzensportler. Ganz im Gegenteil: Die gesamte Anlage ist in das Gesamtkonzept für den Wurmberg eingebunden und folgerichtig ebenso für die ganze Familie wie für Freizeitsportler und bis hin zu den Top-Fahrern geplant.
Zunächst einmal wird am Wurmberg jedoch kräftig investiert. Auf 240.000 Euro werden die Gesamtinvestitionen beziffert, mit 50 Prozent fördert das Land Niedersachsen das Vorhaben, die andere Hälfte trägt die Wurmberg-Seilbahn-Gesellschaft.bc


Quelle: http://www.goslarsche.de/gz/special...o%20f%FCr%20Mountainbiker&id=11688&showit=yes


Bitte eure Kommentare dazu abgeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (17. Januar 2011)

Vorerst nicht, gestern war zumindest erstmal ski-springen xD

@Thomas.. och warum das denn  Dann findet keiner mehr den Thread


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (17. Januar 2011)

Da kann man auch mal wieder sehen, wie beliebt der Park erstens ist , dass wir schon bei Teil 2 angelangt sind und zweitens, dass sich die Fahrer auch engagieren und einbringen.


----------



## Nasum (17. Januar 2011)

Teil 2 schon.Wir diskutieren zu viel


----------



## Resendisback (17. Januar 2011)

Wir sind einfach pornös


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (17. Januar 2011)

*Pornicious # Neuer BIKEPARK - Bikepark Braunlage - Thread - Teil 2*


----------



## BIKETIFF (18. Januar 2011)

na ein glück, dass ich zwangsweise doch die entscheidung für thüringen gewählt habe... arbeit demnächst dort

hat jemand noch ideen für spontane spots um/ in nordhausen? suche vor allem bmx bahnen, dirt spots, 4x/dual-strecken usw usw.   oder plant braunlage auch etwas in diese richtung?


----------



## Resendisback (19. Januar 2011)

BIKETIFF schrieb:


> na ein glück, dass ich zwangsweise doch die entscheidung für thüringen gewählt habe... arbeit demnächst dort
> 
> hat jemand noch ideen für spontane spots um/ in nordhausen? suche vor allem bmx bahnen, dirt spots, 4x/dual-strecken usw usw.   oder plant braunlage auch etwas in diese richtung?



Wenn Braunlage was neues plant, erfährst du es hier ganz sicher als erstes

Zwar nicht direkt das was du suchst, aber in/um Gö gibts DH Strecken


----------



## Trekriderin (23. Januar 2011)

göttingen würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Resendisback (23. Januar 2011)

Falls es schon Spruchreif ist wird der ein oder andere Göttinger hier sicherlich posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BraYn (27. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein neues Video.
Have Fun!!

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11028


----------



## Nasum (27. Januar 2011)

Schönes Video, gefällt mir sehr


----------



## tresor23 (2. Februar 2011)

Mal zurück zur Einteilung des Berges Zwecks besserer Orientierung. Also das wäre grob mein Vorschlag für den einfachen DH ......


----------



## Nasum (3. Februar 2011)

Mist auf der Arbeit funktionieren die IBC Videos bei mir nicht,alle anderen ja aber diese nicht.Ich schau es mir zu Hause an und dann meld ich mich nochmal


----------



## tresor23 (12. Februar 2011)

Nur mal so für Intressierte ....

http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/harz/braunlage_arid,178036.html


----------



## Nasum (12. Februar 2011)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Nur mal so für Intressierte ....
> 
> http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/harz/braunlage_arid,178036.html




Man da haben sie aber was vor.Kann nur gut für die Region und den Ort...ach ja und die Einteilung des einfachen DH sieht gut aus.Kann man meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach so lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tresor23 (12. Februar 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Man da haben sie aber was vor.Kann nur gut für die Region und den Ort...ach ja und die Einteilung des einfachen DH sieht gut aus.Kann man meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach so lassen




Ja das wird ein Projekt zumal es nächstes Jahr schon stehen soll....
Die einteilung lasse ich auch so mache jetzt noch eine für den Freeride dann dürfte das reichen für dieses jahr .... Dann haben wir 8 Teilstücke und können abstimmen welcher es am nötigsten hat... Unser bescheidenen Meinung nach  

Gruß


----------



## Nasum (13. Februar 2011)




----------



## kosh_hh (13. Februar 2011)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Nur mal so für Intressierte ....
> 
> http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/harz/braunlage_arid,178036.html



es zeigt aber auch, dass für Aktionen für Massensportarten (Ski, Fußball) ordentlich Geld da ist. Während für die Erbauung des Bikeparks der billigste (leider nicht der kostengünstigste) Anbieter ausgewählt wurde.

Na ja, Biken ist eben nur Randsportart.


----------



## tresor23 (13. Februar 2011)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> es zeigt aber auch, dass für Aktionen für Massensportarten (Ski, Fußball) ordentlich Geld da ist. Während für die Erbauung des Bikeparks der billigste (leider nicht der kostengünstigste) Anbieter ausgewählt wurde.
> 
> Na ja, Biken ist eben nur Randsportart.



Ja das sollte die aussage dahinter sein leider ist es ja so mal sehen wenn die Orange Piste ( zwischen freeride und Downhill ) verbreitert wird ob wir dann vieleicht doch weiter in den Wadl ziehen Können / müßen das wäre mal ne info wert nicht das wir uns über den um bau vom Abriß bedrothen Strecken teilen gedanken machen...


----------



## outdoor (16. Februar 2011)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch unseres erstklassigen Publikums haben wir uns dazu entschlossen eine Neuauflage des letztjährigen Erfolgs durch zu führen: Wir veranstalten Bautage!!!!
Nicht einen, nicht zwei, nicht drei - jeden Monat einen Bautag. Der erste findet am 30.04. noch vor Öffnung des Bikeparks statt.
Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 15 Personen begrenzt, alle Helferlein vom letzten Jahr werden bevorzugt behandelt!
Anmeldung über www.bikepark-braunlage.de - "Kontakt".
Nach Rücksprache mit der Seilbahn werden wir uns wohl erst mal vom letzten Baubereich nach oben Richtung Mittelstation vorarbeiten.
Neben den Bautagen sollen in diesem Jahr auch noch ein, zwei andere Aktionen stattfinden. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Nasum (16. Februar 2011)

Wie geil outdoor.
Ich hab mich gerade angemeldet weil es das letzte mal so geil war.Ich freu mich jetzt schon.Man sieht sich und nicht wundern ich heiss jetzt nicht mehr Siering sondern Wolfgram aufgrund einer Adoption falls ihr das vom letzten Bautag noch in eurem PC gespeichert habt.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (16. Februar 2011)

Das klingt ja extremst geil und Zeit habe ich wahrscheinlich auch. Ist auf jeden Fall im Terminkalender vermerkt, Anmeldung erfolgt dann nach Absprache mit meinen Mitfahrern.


----------



## Thorwarth-San (16. Februar 2011)

yes !!!
Timbo310 hat uns schon angemeldet, hoffe das klapt alles.
Wa letztes Jahr echt mal richtig nobel.


----------



## tresor23 (17. Februar 2011)

Ich sage mal ..... ANGEMELDET.....

Aber das ganze ist doch an Walpurgis? Hoffe mal das ich da frei bekomme....


----------



## jojo2 (17. Februar 2011)

das mit den bautagen is ja klasse
30.04.
das is schade.
also ich kann dann leider nicht
bin dann leider in

kalifornien
schade
(wollt das jetzt nur mal loswerden)
viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (17. Februar 2011)

Schön in Kalifornien...hast du es gut.


----------



## outdoor (17. Februar 2011)

Coole Sache wenn ihr alle wieder dabei seid! agfreerider ist wieder Chef auf´m Bau. Nach dem "Bauvergnügen" könnt ihr bei Bedarf noch die Walpurgis-Feier im Kurpark mitnehmen. Angeblich ein Riesenfest.


----------



## Shakrath (17. Februar 2011)

bautag sehr gut wäre gerne wieder dabei ^^


----------



## outdoor (17. Februar 2011)

Eine Anfrage an alle Freizeitregisseure: Wer überlässt der Seilbahn seine cinemastischen Zeitdokumente über den Bikepark. Um einige direkt an zu sprechen: tresor23, toarty - und auch alle namentlich nicht erwähnten - wäre super wenn wir eure Filmchen auf die Homepage stellen könnten! Bestimmt wird sich die Seilbahn erkenntlich zeigen!


----------



## Struggler (17. Februar 2011)

habe mich diesmal auch wieder angemeldet ;-)
hoffentlich muss ich es diesmal nicht kurz vorher wieder absagen ;-)


----------



## Timbo310 (17. Februar 2011)

Umbautag wir kommen........

Man hier gibts ja soviel Neuigkeiten, weiß garnich wo ich anfangen soll nachzufragen ! 

Dieser Megaumbau kann sich positiv oder negativ auf die Gestaltung des Bikeparks auswirken, hängt allein davon ab, wie sehr der Bikepark mit einbezogen also berücksichtigt wird. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass unsere Umbaumaßnahmen nicht durch eine Planierraupe oder nen Harvester dem Erdboden gleichgemacht werden. Wäre ja auch total dumm, wenn erst in Streckenteile investiert wird und Sie dann für den Wintersport doch weichen müssen !

Leider versteh ich nicht so genau welche Teile des Parks davon betroffen sind !!? Es besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit, dass wir mehr in den Wald ausweichen können, wenn Teile davon geerntet werden und zu Skipisten ausgebaut werden, oder gar neue Strecken dadurch entstehen können ! 

Da ich Optimist bin, glaube ich, dass es dem Bikepark nicht schaden, sondern eher von Vorteil sein wird, was durch den Ausbau entsteht !
Da der Park seit seiner Entstehung stetig wächst und mit Sicherheit auch eine ansteigende Besucherzahl verzeichnen konnte, wird auch die Nutzung des Bergs im Sommer immer mehr in den Vordergrund rücken. Je mehr getan wird, desto aufmerksamer werden die Leute und an Verständnis für Biker wird es dann wohl nicht scheitern.

Also lasst uns am 30.04. ordentlich reinhauen !


----------



## Timbo310 (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo Outdoor,

habe auch noch einige Pics und Videos vom Park und vom ersten Umbautag, würde diese sogar gerne zur Verfügung stellen.

Könnte diese auf CD brennen und euch zukommen lassen, dann könnt ihr mal reinschauen und euch aussuchen was ihr gebrauchen könnt.

Sag mal an welche Adresse ich die schicken soll oder ich bring die einfach zum Bautag mit !


----------



## tresor23 (18. Februar 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> Eine Anfrage an alle Freizeitregisseure: Wer überlässt der Seilbahn seine cinemastischen Zeitdokumente über den Bikepark. Um einige direkt an zu sprechen: tresor23, toarty - und auch alle namentlich nicht erwähnten - wäre super wenn wir eure Filmchen auf die Homepage stellen könnten! Bestimmt wird sich die Seilbahn erkenntlich zeigen!



Ähm ja hatten wir da nicht schon einen deal  dürft ihr doch gerne das erste habt ihr ja schon so seit ca. na egal.....

Einfach die aus dem IBC nehmen....

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9110

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11086

und so weiter alle anderen unter meine Videos in meinem profil 

Gruß....


----------



## tresor23 (18. Februar 2011)

Noch mal neben bei habe für die Dirt Masters in Winterberg eine FeWo zuviel gebucht für 4 Personen zwei Schlafräume vom 2ten bis 5ten hat noch jemand lust mit zukommen ? Sonst storniere ich das wieder mus dann aber 100 % klappen ..... preise gibt es dann per PM habe ich grade nicht im Kopf aber nicht mehr wie 50 pro Person glaube ich . Nils du bist schon bei mir mit drinne wenn du magst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Februar 2011)

So Anmeldung ist raus
@um lei tung: denke das Thommes auch mitkommt


----------



## outdoor (18. Februar 2011)

sohoho, wo fange ich jetzt an??

zuerst an tresor23: klar haben wir ´nen deal, daran wird sich auch nichts ändern! trotzdem wäre es super, wenn sonstige fotos und filme bei den bikepark verantwortlichen landen würden. sind ja nicht alle frei verfügbar oder veilleicht hat ja noch jemand was zu hause in der schatzkiste...

ihr könnt euer material sehr gerne an folgende adresse schicken oder mailen
outdoor concepts
brühlstrasse 26
72555 metzingen
[email protected]

thema skigebiet:
das wird den jetzigen park mit den aktuellen streckenverläufe kaum beeinflussen! hier kann es lediglich zu kurzzeitigen streckensperrungen führen. aber alles was unterhalb der seilbahn verläuft wird nicht betroffen sein. es kann durchaus sein, dass auch der park von der neuanlage bzw. erweiterung einer skipiste profitiert. lasst uns mal artig abwarten, am ende wird´s gut.


----------



## outdoor (18. Februar 2011)

Hier der erste Zwischenstand der Anmeldungen:
- Andreas Schäfer
- Tim Fricke
- Christoph Thorwarth
- Sascha Weber
- Marc Christiansen
- Nils Pollok
- Dennis Glagow
- Benjamin Tschage (wegen zweiter Person bitte Bescheid geben)

Damit sind schon 8 Startplätze vergeben, bleiben noch 7 übrig. Wir wollen diese Mal mit zwei Teams an zwei Spots arbeiten.


----------



## Nasum (18. Februar 2011)

Mh mit als erster angemeldet und wieder nicht dabei...du müsstest auch eine Mail von mir bekommen haben,war doch beim letzten mal auch dabei und ich weiss nicht warum ihr meine Anmeldungen nie bekommt.Ich hab gerade wieder eine Mail geschrieben,bestimmt schon die 3 aber ich probier es hier nochmal.Name Steffen Wolfgram und beim letzten Einsatz auch dabei...4Mail ist raus an den Bikepark und ich geb es jetzt auch auf mit Mails schreiben


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (18. Februar 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> So Anmeldung ist raus
> @um lei tung: denke das Thommes auch mitkommt



Top! Haste mich direkt auch mit angemeldet? 

Edit: Scheint nicht so. Mache ich mal fix.


----------



## outdoor (18. Februar 2011)

Aktualisierter Zwischenstand der Anmeldungen zum Bautag 30.04.:
- Andreas Schäfer
- Tim Fricke
- Christoph Thorwarth
- Sascha Weber
- Marc Christiansen
- Nils Pollok
- Dennis Glagow
- Benjamin Tschage (wegen zweiter Person bitte Bescheid geben)
- Steffen Wolfgram (bei dir spielt wohl irgendwie nie die Technik mit....)
- xxx Um-Lei-Tung (du weißt wer gemeint ist, Name kommt hoffentlich bald von der 
                           Seilbahn)

Damit sind schon 10 Startplätze vergeben, bleiben noch 5 übrig. Wir wollen diese Mal mit zwei Teams an zwei Spots arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (18. Februar 2011)

Dank dir Outdoor.Du bist ein Schatz


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Februar 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> Aktualisierter Zwischenstand der Anmeldungen zum Bautag 30.04.:
> - Andreas Schäfer
> - Tim Fricke
> - Christoph Thorwarth
> ...



Die 2te Person kannste bei mir streichen. Die Um lei tung hat sich schon selbst gemeldet.


----------



## Shakrath (18. Februar 2011)

wo ist meine anmeldung hatte mich auch angemeldet.Die von meinem Kumpel is drin meine nich komisch hatte mich eigentlich vor ihm angemeldet. so hab mich nochma angemeldet


----------



## tresor23 (18. Februar 2011)

Mal kurz OffTopic : Kommt jemand von euch morgen zum NackRodel???
                          Also angzogen zum zuschauen und mit Feiern???


----------



## Shakrath (18. Februar 2011)

ja bin da^^


----------



## outdoor (19. Februar 2011)

_Aktualisierter Zwischenstand der Anmeldungen zum Bautag 30.04.:_
_- Andreas Schäfer_
_- Tim Fricke_
_- Christoph Thorwarth_
_- Sascha Weber_
_- Marc Christiansen_
_- Nils Pollok_
_- Dennis Glagow_
_- Benjamin Tschage_
_- Steffen Wolfgram _
_- Dominik Lutzmann_ 
- Daniel Kuhlmann
_Damit sind schon 11 Startplätze vergeben, bleiben noch 4 übrig. Wir wollen diese Mal mit zwei Teams an zwei Spots arbeiten. Sorry wenn nicht alles rund läuft, ich bekomme die Anmeldungen von der Seilbahn, die sind auch manchmal ein wenig mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt._


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. Februar 2011)

Ich nehm das Röckchen 
Bin Daniel Kuhlmann, habe wohl vergessen das bei der Nachricht dazu zu schreiben


----------



## outdoor (19. Februar 2011)

na dann suche ich dir was stylisches aus damit du auf dem bautag-film auch richtig zur geltung kommst. du wirst miss katzenberger den rang ablaufen, versprochen....


----------



## Thalor (19. Februar 2011)

Also wenn da ein Daniel mit Röckchen als Daniela verkleidet am Trail schaufelt, dann will ich auch dabei sein!


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Februar 2011)

@daniel: Als Tunte verkleidet nehm ich dich aber net im Auto mit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (20. Februar 2011)

@benni
dafür braucht der sich nicht verkleiden 
Kann leider nicht mitkommen zum buddel-event, habe paar Vorlesungen am Samstag


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. Februar 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @daniel: Als Tunte verkleidet nehm ich dich aber net im Auto mit ;-)



Zieh ich mich halt erst dort um


----------



## outdoor (20. Februar 2011)

hey thalor,
war das eine ernst gemeinte anmeldung für einen unbezahlten arbeitseinsatz oder möchtest du lieber nur als schaulustiger das ganze mit feldstecher bewaffnet aus dem unterholz heraus beobachten?!?


----------



## Thalor (20. Februar 2011)

Die Zeit, die Daniel als Daniela buddelt helf ich in dem Team gern mit um mir dann auch die Sprüche mit anhöhren zu können 
Feldstecher hätt' ich zwar, aber das Richtmikro fehlt in meiner Voyeuristenausstattung.


----------



## Struggler (21. Februar 2011)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Noch mal neben bei habe für die Dirt Masters in Winterberg eine FeWo zuviel gebucht für 4 Personen zwei Schlafräume vom 2ten bis 5ten hat noch jemand lust mit zukommen ? Sonst storniere ich das wieder mus dann aber 100 % klappen ..... preise gibt es dann per PM habe ich grade nicht im Kopf aber nicht mehr wie 50 pro Person glaube ich . Nils du bist schon bei mir mit drinne wenn du magst....




sauber.....da freue ich mich schon riesig drauf


----------



## el Lingo (25. Februar 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> Eine Anfrage an alle Freizeitregisseure: Wer überlässt der Seilbahn seine cinemastischen Zeitdokumente über den Bikepark. Um einige direkt an zu sprechen: tresor23, toarty - und auch alle namentlich nicht erwähnten - wäre super wenn wir eure Filmchen auf die Homepage stellen könnten! Bestimmt wird sich die Seilbahn erkenntlich zeigen!



Ich habe da auch noch eine ganze Menge schöner Bilder, einige müssten auch in der Galerie sein...


----------



## Great Marvin (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo weiß hier jemand ob es dieses Jahr wieder einen Harzcup geben wird?


----------



## Resendisback (27. Februar 2011)

Das weis nur der Wurmberg


----------



## outdoor (28. Februar 2011)

_Endstand der Anmeldungen zum Bautag 30.04., sofern alle angaben unten korrekt sind:
- Andreas Schäfer_
_- Tim Fricke_
_- Christoph Thorwarth_
_- Sascha Weber_
_- Marc Christiansen_
_- Nils Pollok_
_- Dennis Glagow_
_- Benjamin Tschage_
_- Steffen Wolfgram _
_- Dominik Lutzmann_ 
- Daniel Kuhlmann
- Timo Müller
- Henning Brandenburger
- Thalor (oder bist du namentlich schon gelistet?)
- Kuato (selbe frage wie bei thalor)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (28. Februar 2011)

"harz-cup" - ja oder nein?
gute frage, nächste frage. die kooperation "bikeparx-harz" besteht nicht mehr, deshalb wird es wohl auch keine "harz-cup" geben. das ist ziemlich......

zur situation: thale ist aus der bikepark-kooperation ausgestiegen. die anderen parks sahen die kooperation als eher negativ, da wohl wenige biker das kombi-ticket genutzt haben, klar stellt sich die frage, ob die parks ausreichend werbung für die kooperation gemacht haben?? tatsache ist, das auch die rennserie nicht mehr in dieser form stattfindet. evtl. ziehen wir in braunlage ein eigenes rennen auf.

ich kann euch nur animieren eurem unmut luft zu machen. wenn ihr eine rennserie wollt, dann schreibt an die parks. wenn ihr eine kooperation wollt, macht das dasselbe.


----------



## Thalor (28. Februar 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> - Thalor (oder bist du namentlich schon gelistet?)



Hmm... willst Du damit andeuten, dass das angekündigte Tunten-Ballett KEIN Scherz war?   Fiele mir schwer zu glauben. 

Die Antwort auf Deine Frage wäre 'Nein'.


----------



## Riding-Rick (2. März 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> ...die kooperation "bikeparx-harz" besteht nicht mehr...



WAAAAAASSS???? Das kann doch nicht war sein! Na die Ehe ging ja mal schnell zu Ende!



outdoor schrieb:


> ...die anderen parks sahen die kooperation als eher negativ, da wohl wenige biker das kombi-ticket genutzt haben...


Das ist mal wieder so typisch für den Harz. Ich habe fast schon gedacht auch dort hat man langsam mal begriffen worum es geht bzw. wie man weitere Einnahmen generieren kann, aber ist natürlich nichts geworden.
Das Kombi-Ticket war sowieso für´n A§$%H! Das war doch vorher klar dass das nicht ankommt.
Aber man hätte ja bei der Koorperation durchaus auch andere Synergien nutzen können, wie z. B. Streckenpflege, Leihmaterial, Marketing, Know how usw.
Naja, dann ist´s wahrscheinlich nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis die Parks wieder verwaisen, die Streckenpflege lässt ja jetzt schon größtenteils sehr zu wünschen übrig.



outdoor schrieb:


> ...klar stellt sich die frage, ob die parks ausreichend werbung für die kooperation gemacht haben??...


Definitiv nicht! Außer hier und da ein paar Flyer auslegen ist doch nichts passiert. Und wirklich viel ist bei der Koorperation ja nun auch nicht gelaufen, als ein schlechtes Rabatt-Angebot auf Tickets und eine mittelmäßig angenommene Mini-Rennserie.

Ich find´s echt sehr sehr schade, da die Koorperation durchaus Sinn gemacht hätte wenn man sie nur richtig angegangen hätte. Und auch eine suoer Rennserie hätte entstehen können. So kocht wieder jeder Park sein eigenes Süppchen und schaufelt sich wahrscheinlich nach und nach sein eigenes Grab.

Ahoi!


----------



## Great Marvin (6. März 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> "harz-cup" - ja oder nein?
> gute frage, nächste frage. die kooperation "bikeparx-harz" besteht nicht mehr, deshalb wird es wohl auch keine "harz-cup" geben. das ist ziemlich......
> 
> zur situation: thale ist aus der bikepark-kooperation ausgestiegen. die anderen parks sahen die kooperation als eher negativ, da wohl wenige biker das kombi-ticket genutzt haben, klar stellt sich die frage, ob die parks ausreichend werbung für die kooperation gemacht haben?? tatsache ist, das auch die rennserie nicht mehr in dieser form stattfindet. evtl. ziehen wir in braunlage ein eigenes rennen auf.
> ...



tja schade das man da schon so schnell aufgibt.


----------



## ReeN! (9. März 2011)

Hey Jungs.

Das mit dem Kombiticket überrascht mich jetz aber auch ernsthaft. Das loief doch noch garnicht solange oder? Komisch das da schon wieder der Rigen vorgeschoben wird...?

Mal ne andere Frage, wir planen über das Osterwochenende eine langes Wochenende im Harz einzulegen. Also Do Anreise und den Montag wieder nach Hause.
Wie sieht es denn da mit den Zeiten aus? Sind die Parks schon offen? Bei Hahnenklee denk ich mal das die da wie immer sehr flexibel sein werden und einfach sone Kabine reinhängen. Is da ja immer sehr unkompliziert. Aber was is mit Braunlage?
Hat das vielleicht jemand Infos?
Die Seite vom Braunlager Park war nich sehr aufschluss reich.

So denn

René


----------



## Riding-Rick (9. März 2011)

Braunlage ist da noch zu, die machen erst im Mai wieder auf. Am 30.4. ist da noch Bautag, werden dann wohl erst das Wochenende drauf wieder aufmachen.
Hahnenklee steht noch nicht fest. Je nach Schneelage wahrscheinlich im April.
Thale ist jetzt schon offen - die haben quasi das ganze Jahr auf.
Schulenberg steht noch nicht fest.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Struggler (13. März 2011)

*Da schlägt das Herz der Extremsportler höher... am 21. und 22.05.2011 ist es wieder soweit,*



*Cross4Fight - 2 Tage - 4 Disziplinen!*

 Mountainbiker, Downhill-Racer, Extrem-Bergläufer  oder "Cross-Golfer". Dies ist Euer Event! Egal ob spektakuläre Sprünge,  rasantes Downhill-Racing, pulstreibender Berglauf, oder konzentriertes  Crossgolfen. Hier kommt jeder auf seine Kosten. Der SV  BODE-BIKE-THALe.V. veranstaltet das etablierte Event zum vierten Mal auf  dem eigenen Vereinsgelände in der Huntesenke. Bessere Möglichkeiten um  sein Bike und sich selbst zu testen findet man wohl kaum. 
 Ausführliche Info's zu den einzelnen Wettkämpfen bekommt Ihr unter dem Menüpunkt "Cross4Fight". 
*weitere Hinweise:*

*Veranstaltungstipp:  !!!!!Eröffnungsevent!!!!! 
THALE geht baden  und wir sind mit dabei! 

Am 18.03.2011 eröffnet die Bodetal  Therme Thale ihre Pforten. 
Für  die einmalige Badeparty und Mitternachtssauna ab 19:00 bis 01:00  Uhr  mit Programm haben wir für alle  Freunde des Sports mit und ohne Rad  folgende Sonderkonditionen (siehe www.bodetal-therme.info): 

4     für     5     oder     8     für     10     d.h. 4 x Eintritt für 5 Besucher oder 8 x Eintritt für 10 Besucher 

Das  heißt: Schließt Euch zusammen und registriert Euch unter   [email protected] und spart 20% des Eventeintrittes von   28,50 Euro pro Person. Für die Teilnehmer des Cross4fight Events legen   wir noch einen drauf: 

Unter den Anwesenden verlosen wir jeweils 3 kostenlose Startplätze für jede Disziplin. *


 MARKO


Quelle: http://www.cross4fight.de/

Also in Thale wird es wieder ein kleines Rennen geben


----------



## outdoor (15. März 2011)

Opening Braunlage: Wenn alles glatt läuft könnt ihr Ostern schon in Braunlage fahren. Auf jeden Fall bekommen die "Streckenbauer" wieder Gratisfahrten, also euer Pferd nicht im Stall stehen lassen, mitbringen.


----------



## Nasum (15. März 2011)

Juhu Und das Bike wird auf jedenfall mitgebracht.


----------



## Timbo310 (16. März 2011)

UUUUHHHHHH WEEEEEEEEEE !!!

Nächsten Tag heizen, einfach nur genial, also mein Bike is schon ganz nervös, von mir garnich zu sprechen !

Das Wetter wird spitze sag ich euch........hab schon Sonne gebucht.......


----------



## tresor23 (18. März 2011)

Timbo310 schrieb:


> UUUUHHHHHH WEEEEEEEEEE !!!
> 
> Nächsten Tag heizen, einfach nur genial, also mein Bike is schon ganz nervös, von mir garnich zu sprechen !
> 
> Das Wetter wird spitze sag ich euch........hab schon Sonne gebucht.......



Super deine bestellung scheint angekommen zu sein nun wohl doch kein schnee am Berg wir sind am sonntag schon mal drausen und fahren die  wege warm  quasi preopening


----------



## Thalor (30. März 2011)

> *Neuigkeiten*
> WURMBERGSEILBAHN AB SA., 02. APRIL WIEDER GEÖFFNET(9.45-17.30 UHR)!



Hmm....
Is dann der Park auch gleich mit auf? Oder hat sich im Wald noch weisser Kram gehalten?


----------



## Resendisback (31. März 2011)

Müsste teils noch der Schnee liegen, war jedoch nicht oben?
Hat jedoch auf 700m am Freitag geschneit fürn Tag, Samstags morgen sogar auf 650 und Nachmittags verdammt warm! ;D Komische Wetterlage!


----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2011)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Müsste teils noch der Schnee liegen, war jedoch nicht oben?
> Hat jedoch auf 700m am Freitag geschneit fürn Tag, Samstags morgen sogar auf 650 und Nachmittags verdammt warm! ;D Komische Wetterlage!



Komische Wetterlage: das nennt man Frühling .

Grad mal angerufen, der Herr am Telefon sagt, reichlich Wasserschäden, Bäume von Forstarbeiten liegen quer, Äste und Zeugs vom Winter auf den Strecken, oben in den Rinnen noch Eis und Schnee. Sie hoffen vor Ostern wenigstens eine Strecke durchgehend auf zu bekommen...

Tja. Abwarten.


----------



## outdoor (1. April 2011)

Informationsdienst Braunlage:
Auf den nördlichen Abfahrten (DH schwer) liegt an den schattigen Stellen tatsächlich noch Restschnee bzw. Eis. Südliche Abfahrten wären so weit tauglich, ab Mittelstation könnten dann auch gewechselt werden.
Schäden durch Forstarbeiten sind reichlich vorhanden, das Seilbahn-Team bemüht sich bis Ostern möglichst viel wieder herzurichten.
Wenn alles gut geht soll Ostern geöffnet sein, d.h. Seilbahn fährt und Strecke(n) sind befahrbar.
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Unbedingt vorher Homepage checken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoor (1. April 2011)

Nachschlag zu Braunlage. Es werden nur noch Punktekarten verkauft, keine Tages- und Halbtagestickets mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> Nachschlag zu Braunlage. Es werden nur noch Punktekarten verkauft, keine Tages- und Halbtagestickets mehr.



Yiihaah! Endlich kann man sich ohne finanzielle Reue aufs Maul legen!


----------



## burn (1. April 2011)

Wenn du jetzt noch die Preise verraetst haben wir wieder 2-3Seiten was zu diskutieren 

Edit: Auf der Homepage steht fuer die 10Punkte Karte ein Preis von 26â¬ bzw 21â¬ ermaessigt... die Tageskarten sind dort weiterhin aufgefuehrt...


----------



## geq (2. April 2011)

sch**** punkte.
Das ist nur für wenigfahrer!
Beides wäre doch DIE Lösung bei der alle zufrieden wären!


----------



## Thalor (3. April 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> Nachschlag zu Braunlage. Es werden nur noch Punktekarten verkauft, keine Tages- und Halbtagestickets mehr.





> *01.04.*2011 14:19



Vielleicht hat's ja damit was zu tun...


----------



## outdoor (4. April 2011)

die preise würde ich euch verraten, wenn ich könnte. das wird wohl aber in kürze auf der bikepark-homepage zu finden sein.

in der vergangenen saison gab es mehrere ticket-varianten. die seilbahn gibt jetzt nur noch punktekarten aus, weil es in der vergangenen saison endloses und unnötiges gemecker wegen der tageskarten gab! das kann dann schon mal die folge davon sein, wenn man es einfach nicht einsehen will, dass man selbst verantwortlich ist für das ticket das man löst und dann noch ewig darauf rumhackt.....


----------



## ma.schino (4. April 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> die preise würde ich euch verraten, wenn ich könnte. das wird wohl aber in kürze auf der bikepark-homepage zu finden sein.
> 
> in der vergangenen saison gab es mehrere ticket-varianten. die seilbahn gibt jetzt nur noch punktekarten aus, weil es in der vergangenen saison endloses und unnötiges gemecker wegen der tageskarten gab! das kann dann schon mal die folge davon sein, wenn man es einfach nicht einsehen will, dass man selbst verantwortlich ist für das ticket das man löst und dann noch ewig darauf rumhackt.....



... pass auf ! Diese Saison wird jetzt auf den Punktekarten rumgehackt  

Irgendein Kasper kommt immer daher der sich irgendwie durch irgendwas ungerecht behandelt fühlt...


----------



## ma.schino (4. April 2011)

geq schrieb:


> sch**** punkte.
> Das ist nur für wenigfahrer!
> Beides wäre doch DIE Lösung bei der alle zufrieden wären!



Wieviele Fahrten hattest Du denn letzte Saison so im schnitt pro Tag ?


----------



## Thalor (4. April 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> das kann dann schon mal die folge davon sein, wenn man es einfach nicht einsehen will, dass man selbst verantwortlich ist für das ticket das man löst und dann noch ewig darauf rumhackt.....



Geiler Spruch. 
Und welch kundenorientierte Einstellung da durchscheint. 
Soweit ich mich erinnere, galt das 'Gemecker' den unberechenbaren Betriebseinstellungen.
Da wäre eher mehr Transparenz, wann bei welchen Bedingungen der Betrieb eingestellt wird, angebracht.

Aber mir egal - bin eh Schönwetter-Biker und wenigfahrer.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. April 2011)

Wäre doch ok, wenn nur noch Punktekarten verkauft werden würden.

Dann bekommt man wenigstens, wofür man gezahlt hat. Zur Not muss man halt wiederkommen oder die Karte weitervekaufen. Ein gewisses Ausfallrisiko muss ja auch der Kunde tragen. Bei den Zeitkarten hat er aber das gesamte Risiko tragen müssen, während sich die Seilbahnbetreiber auf der anderen Seite ins Fäustchen lachen konnten.

I.E. werden die Kunden so endlich fair behandelt.

Jetzt dürfen allerdings die Punkte auch nicht am Saisonende verfallen, sondern erst nach Ablauf eines festen Zeitraums. Kann ja nicht sein, dass Punkte nach zwei Wochen verfallen, nur weil dann die Saison vorbei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (4. April 2011)

die tickets werden am jahresende nicht verfallen. es wird verschiedene punktekarten (5, 10, 20 - wahrscheinlich) geben.



> Und welch kundenorientierte Einstellung da durchscheint.


hey thalor, was bitte ist kundenfreudlicher als nur für die fahrten zu bezahlendie du wirklich machst. und wenn das die reaktion des bikeparks ist, dann zeigt es doch, dass man auf die kundenwünsche reagiert.


----------



## Thalor (4. April 2011)

So *wie* Du es formuliert hattest klang es mehr nach Trotzreaktion:
"Ihr beschwert euch über Tagestickets, dann schaffen wir sie halt ab".

Aber wie gesagt, ich fand die Punktekarte auch immer am sinnvollsten - gibt ja neben der Willkür des Betreibers  durchaus ne Menge Dinge, die einen Bikepark-Besuch ungeplant beenden können


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. April 2011)

Das klingt doch sehr vielversprechend.

Es ging ihm wohl eher um deine obige Aussage. Die kann ich so auch nicht teilen.

Natürlich ist grundsätzlich der Kunde verantwortlich für das Ticket, was er kauft. Das aber nur in einem Rahmen, der seine persönlichen Risiken, wie Verletzungen, Defekte oder Anreisekosten abdeckt.

Grundsätzlich kann man als Kunde davon ausgehen, dass die bezahlte Leistung letztlich auch erbracht wird. Das war bei den Zeittickets aber z.T. nicht der Fall, weil nach dem Verkauf der Tickets aufgrund der Wetterumstände, teilweise auch aus anderen Gründen, der Betrieb eingestellt wurde, obwohl sich der Betreiber verpflichtet hatte.

Er kam ja gerade seiner Verpflichtung nicht nach, obwohl er am ehesten hätte wissen können, dass das der Fall sein wird und dann einfach keine entsprechende Verpflichtung hätte eingehen dürfen.

Logische Konsequenz wäre dann eine zumindest teilweise Kaufpreiserstattung gewesen. Diese wurde aber kategorisch abgelehnt. 

Das war aus meiner Sicht eine ganz faule Nummer.


Durch den Wegfall der Zeitkarten ist dieses Problem aber vom Tisch.


----------



## BikeTiefling (4. April 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> gibt ja neben der Willkür des Betreibers  durchaus ne Menge Dinge, die einen Bikepark-Besuch ungeplant beenden können


 2011 wieder Tour+Park?


----------



## Thalor (4. April 2011)

Sicher auch das mal wieder!


----------



## geq (8. April 2011)

Wie gesagt ist es denn so ein imenses logistisches Problem beides zu haben??
Ich habe definitiv 12-15 fahrten an einem Tag, da ich grundsätzlich nur komme, wenn es leer ist!
Jeder der vielfahrer ist kommt teurer weg!
Für mich war Braunlage nicht wegen strecken toll, sondern wegen der länge und Menge der Abfahrten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. April 2011)

geq schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ist es denn so ein imenses logistisches Problem beides zu haben??
> Ich habe definitiv 12-15 fahrten an einem Tag, da ich grundsätzlich nur komme, wenn es leer ist!
> Jeder der vielfahrer ist kommt teurer weg!
> Für mich war Braunlage nicht wegen strecken toll, sondern wegen der länge und Menge der Abfahrten!



Ja, es ist ein Problem beides zu haben.

Man würde nämlich ein irgendwie geartets System für Kaufpreiserstattungen benötigen. Da würden dann so Fragen auftauchen wie:

Warum bekomme ich nur genauso viel zurück, wie der, der seine Karte später gelöst hat?

Wäre ich überhaupt noch gefahren, wenn die Bahn nicht den Betrieb eingestellt hätte?


Und das sind jetzt nur zwei Punkte, die mir spontan einfallen.
Man könnte diese ganzen Käufe kaum praktikabel rückabwickeln.

Daher ist der Verzicht auf die Zeitkarten unumgänglich.

Dass das einige wenige eher negativ trifft, kann nicht das Argument gegen diese Lösung sein.
Du bist nämlich nur negativ betroffen, aufgrund deiner persönlichen Motive den Park zu besuchen.

Objektiv ist die Geschichte so sehr sinnvoll und absolut fair geregelt. Jeder bekommt, was er bezahlt.

Das ist bei den Zeitkarten mitunter nicht der Fall gewesen. Darum ist das System einfach fehlerhaft und gehört abgeschafft.


Mehr braucht man dazu eigentlich nicht mehr sagen.




@outdoor

Wird es in Zukunft möglich sein, sich die Karten zu teilen?

Bisher ging das ja nur suboptimal, weil der jeweilige Nutzer ja erst an der Gipfelstation wieder die Karte vor den Automaten halten musste.

Das wäre aus meiner Sicht der nächste Schritt. Es kann ja dem Bahnbetreiber grundsätzlich egal sein, wer die Fahrten macht. Sie wurden ja bezahlt.

Aus welchen Gründen muss die Karte überhaupt zweimal gescannt werden?


----------



## heyho (8. April 2011)

M.R. schrieb:


> Aus welchen Gründen muss die Karte überhaupt zweimal gescannt werden?



Man muss beim Ausstieg erneut scannen, da man bei der Mittelstation ohne Scannen einsteigt. Dadurch scannen von der Talstation kommende doppelt.

Wenn sie einfach den Zustieg mit Rädern an der Mittelstation auschließen (ist der Zustieg mit Rad dort überhaupt möglich?), dann müssten Leute mit Rad oben nicht erneut scannen. Punktekarten teilen wär somit möglich.


----------



## playjam (8. April 2011)

Vielleicht wäre eine Saisonkarte für Vielfahrer die Lösung?


----------



## Mithras (8. April 2011)

Servus,

bin vom 19.-22. zum Urlauben im Harz und

wollt mal fragen ob schon Genaueres zum Saisonstart vor Ostern wie auf der HP steht bekannt ist. Ist der Park/Lift dann nur am WE oder auch unter der Woche geöffnet?

Würde nämlich gern ein paar Abfahrten machen *g

Grüße aus Mittelfranken


----------



## geq (8. April 2011)

naja letztes jahr habe ich mehr für mein Geld bekommen!
Also nicht fair!
Ich kann einige der Argumente nicht nachvollziehen besonders bzgl. der Fragen, die deiner Ansicht nach auftreten würden.
Wofür Kaufpreiserstattungen?
Einfach klarstellen,dass es keine Erstattungen gibt und sich deswegen jeder zwischen Punkte und Tageskarte entscheiden kann.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. April 2011)

Es ist also grundsätzlich nicht fair, wenn Du unter Umständen schlechter wegkommst?



Genau die Verweigerung der Rückerstattung ist das Problem. Die ist nämlich nicht rechtmäßig.
Und genau aus dem Grund sind die Zeittickets unpraktikabel.


----------



## playjam (9. April 2011)

Man darf auch nicht vergessen aus welcher Tradition die Wurmberg-Seilbahn kommt: Bei einer wetterabhängigen Sportart wie das Skifahren schaut eigentlich jeder morgends auf die Wettervorhersage. Eventuell rechnet man nicht damit, das Mountainbiker sich nicht ähnlich verhalten.

Ich bezweifel, ob man ein Recht auf Rückerstattung eines Lifttickets hat. In allen Skigebieten in denen ich bisher gewesen bin wurde eine Rückerstattung des Lifttickets per AGB ausgeschlossen. Netterweise erstatten die meisten Liftgesellschaften nach eigenem ermessen den Ticketpreis bei Verletzungen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. April 2011)

Das hat damit garnix zu tun.

Bei einem für die Skisaison eher typischen Merhtages-/ Wochenticket ist die Situation doch eine ganz andere. Dort kann ja selbst der Bahnbetreiber regelmäßig nicht vorhersehen, ob er den Betrieb einstellen wird müssen. Und weil der Kunde sich wissentlich auf diese Ungewissheit einläßt, muss er eben auch bezahlen und zahlt dafür regelmäßig weniger.

Bei einem Tages/- Halbtagesticket ist der Zeitraum aber so kurz, dass der Bahnbetreiber dieses Risiko in der Regel einschätzen kann. Er kennt sich ja als Ortsansässiger mit dem typischen Wetterverlauf aus und nur er weiß wann er letztlich die Bahn abstellt. Wenn er morgens den Wetterbericht einschaltet, muss er das schon erkennen und darf dann eben an solchen Tagen keine entsprechenden Tickets verkaufen oder muss ggf. den Preis in entsprechender Höhe erstatten.

Wer eine Leistung, zu der er sich vertraglich verpflichtet hat, nicht erbringen kann, der hat einfach keinen Anspruch auf Gegenleistung.

Was daran nicht zu verstehen ist, ist mir schleierhaft.

Da spielt der Ausschluss durch AGB gar keine Rolle. Der ist dann nämlich nicht wirksam.


----------



## playjam (9. April 2011)

Ich habe Verständnis dafür, das Du über das Verhalten von Liftbetreibern enttäuscht bist. Die Gründe für Deine Enttäuschung sehe ich allerdings in Deiner Erwartungshaltung begründet: Der typische Wetterverlauf im Gebirge sind akute und schnelle Wetterwechsel. Die klimatischen Bedingungen am Wurmberg entsprechen aufgrund der nördlichen Lage in etwa denen von ca. 1500m hohen Bergen in den Alpen. Es gibt daher keinen typischen Wetterverlauf den Ortsansässige wissen können.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. April 2011)

Und gerade um diese von Dir angesprochene Unbeständigkeit weiß der Liftbetreiber.
Vom Touristen kann man das grundsätzlich erstmal nicht erwarten.

Bei Mehrtagestickets ist das eben nicht so. Es kann praktisch überall auf der Welt passieren, dass das Wetter übermorgen beschissen ist. Das Risiko nimmt der Kunde auf sich, wenn er so ein Ticket kauft. Dafür sinkt dann ja auch der Preis pro Tag. Er wird quasi dafür entlohnt, dass er dieses Risiko auf sich nimmt. Im Gegenzug gibt es dann natürlich keine Rückerstattung, wenn wetterbedingt der Betrieb eingestellt wird.


Beim Kauf eines Tagestickets sind die Risiken jedoch anders verteilt.
Wenn ich so ein Ticket kaufe, dann darf ich als Kunde grundsätzlich davon ausgehen, dass der Betreiber auch tatsächlich die Leistung erbringen kann und wird. Kann er diese Leistung aus irgendenem Grund nicht erbringen, dann kann er auch kein Entgelt kassieren.

Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob der Betreiber was dafür kann oder nicht.

Wäre doch auch paradox. Ich kann nix fürs Wetter und muss dennoch zahlen. Der Bereiber kann zwar auch nix fürs Wetter, kassiert aber.

Wo ist denn da bitte die Fairness?

Zumal der Betreiber auch noch Kenntnisse bzgl. der regionalen Wettergegebenheiten hat.
Der konnte das Problem schon nicht erkennen. Wie hätte ich das dann tun sollen?

Die Rückerstattung ist die einzige logische Konsequenz.



Wenn mich der Taxifahrer im strömenden Regen wegen einer Überschwemmung 2 Straßen früher absetzt, dann zahlst ich ja auch weniger, obwohl ich ja wissen könnte, dass Regen zu Überschwemmungen führen kann. Deiner Logik zufolge müsste ich dennoch den vollen Preis zahlen.
Dort regelt sich das Problem eben durch die Abrechnung nach Leistungserbringung von selbst. Die Situation ist aber dieselbe.



Meine Ansicht hat wenig mit meinen persönlichen Motiven zu tun.
Ich war von der Problematik gar nicht betroffen.

Das ist einfach die Rechtslage in unserem schönen Land.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (9. April 2011)

Recht steht mit _gerecht_ eh nur in losem Zusammenhang 

Ob die (neue) Punktekarte nun als "fair" empfunden wird, dürfte stark von den Details abhängen. 
Bei günstigem Preis und Verzicht auf den Verfall am Saisonende wär sicher allen gedient.


----------



## ma.schino (9. April 2011)

geq schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ist es denn so ein imenses logistisches Problem beides zu haben??
> Ich habe definitiv 12-15 fahrten an einem Tag, da ich grundsätzlich nur komme, wenn es leer ist!
> Jeder der vielfahrer ist kommt teurer weg!
> Für mich war Braunlage nicht wegen strecken toll, sondern wegen der länge und Menge der Abfahrten!



Musst Du jetzt verhungern ? 

Leute ! Es geht doch hier um lächerliche Beträge !

Ausserdem: Im Norden ist doch sonst fast nix los mit Bikepark - seid doch mal froh, dass es überhaupt die Möglichkeit gibt.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. April 2011)

Das Recht an sich ist ehrlich gesagt sehr gut.

Problematisch ist eher die Durchsetzung. Deshalb geht ja keiner von den Betroffenen zum Anwalt. Es ist einfach zu aufwendig und teuer.

Allerdings würde die weitere Praxis auf diesem Weg dazu führen, dass früher oder später die Besucher ausbleiben. Keiner wird gerne beschissen oder geht gerne das Risiko ein beschissen zu werden.


Die Punktekarten sind in der Hinsicht fair, dass man eine fixe Anzahl Fahrten erhält und diese dann auch zu 100 % nutzen kann.

Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass der Wegfall der Zeittickets für den Betreiber nachteilig ist. I.E. kann man mit den Punktekarten mehr pro Fahrt kassieren und auch noch Kunden längerfristig binden. Eine gravierende Preiserhöhung halte ich daher eher für unwahrscheinlich. 

Der Betreiber hatte eigentlich nix von den Zeittickets. Wenn einer in drei Stunden 10 Fahrten macht, macht der Betreiber weniger Gewinn, als wenn er ein 10er Ticket verkauft hätte. Macht er nur 2 Fahrten wird die Geschichte für den Betreiber aber auch nicht lohnender, weil der Lift ja trotzdem laufen muss.

Aus meiner Sicht ist der Wegfall der Zeitkarten für beide Seiten ein Gewinn.


----------



## playjam (9. April 2011)

> Und gerade um diese von Dir angesprochene Unbeständigkeit weiß der Liftbetreiber.
> Vom Touristen kann man das grundsätzlich erstmal nicht erwarten.


 
Hier gehen unsere Meinungen auseinander. Vermutlich weil ich es als Wintersportler gewöhnt bin, mich vorab über Wetterberichte, Unwetterwarnungen, Pistenzustand und Lawinenberichte zu informieren. Ich glaube Dir, aber kann es mir aus meinem eigenen Erfahrungshorizont heraus nur schwer vorstellen, das man sich als Mountainbiker nicht ähnlich informiert.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. April 2011)

Der Liftbetreiber hat sich aber ebenso zu informieren. Er ist sogar der, der in viel höherem Maße dazu verpflichtet ist, da er die wetterabhängige Leistung anbietet.

Der Kunde zahlt dann für die Leistung, weil sie nach Abwägung aller Umstände durch den Betreiber angeboten wird.

Wird die Leistung also angeboten, muss der Kunde nicht mehr das Wetter checken. Er kann auf das Urteil des Betreibers vertrauen. Der ist ja Experte in dieser Hinsicht.


Du gestehts dem Liftbetreiber quasi zu, dass er sich ohne Konsequenz irren kann. Der Kunde muss aber für einen Irrtum hinsichtlich der selben Problematik zahlen.

Meinetwegen verteilt man das Risiko 50 / 50.

Dann ist es doch trotzdem untragbar, dass einer an der Sache auch noch Gewinn macht, während der andere Verlust macht. Der Betreiber gewinnt ja sogar in zweifacher Hinsicht. Er bekommt nicht nur das Entgelt, sondern er kann auch den Lift komplett abstellen und spart so zusätzlich Kosten. Der Kunde verliert das Entgelt, wird nicht befördert und ist kostspielig für nix angereist.

Das würde ja bedeuten, der Liftbetreiber verdient bei einer Betriebseinstellung mehr, als bei regulärem Betrieb.


Ich würde nur noch bei schlechtem Wetter Karten verkaufen.


Ich bin gespannt, wie Du mir diesen Widerspruch erklären wirst.


----------



## Thalor (9. April 2011)

Was ist "Das" Recht?
Was ist "sehr gutes" Recht?


----------



## playjam (9. April 2011)

> Der Kunde muss aber für einen Irrtum hinsichtlich der selben Problematik zahlen, obwohl er objektiv weniger dazu im stande ist, das Risiko einzuschätzen.


 
Hier ist der Punkt an dem unsere Meinungen entgegengesetzt sind. Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus fällt es mir schwer Deine Argumentation folgen zu können, umgekehrt vermutlich auch.

Viel interessanter als die AGB ist, dass die Wurmberg-Seilbahn bis 2012 einen Sessellift vom Kaffeehorst Parkplatz zum Gipfel bauen will. Dieser Lift wäre weniger Sturm-anfällig und das Problem wäre etwas entschärft. Ob dieser Lift auch für Bikes geeignet sein wird, weiss ich nicht...


----------



## timtim (9. April 2011)

Martin , hast du langeweile, bei dem wetter ? geh radfahren ........
üben - sonst wird das nie was mit dem umsetzen


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. April 2011)

Deiner Argumentation kann ich folgen. Die ist aber vollkommen falsch.

Du gehts auch garnicht auf die von mir gestellte Frage ein. Deine Sicht der Dinge führt nämlich genau zu dem von mir beschriebenen Paradoxon.

Du pickst dir einfach nur den Punkt raus, der Dir zu passen scheint (obwohl er das mitnichten tut) und läßt die relevanten Punkte einfach mal unter den Tisch fallen.

Daher nochmal die Frage:

Ist es tragbar, dass der Liftbetreiber durch die Einstellung des Betriebes im Ergebnis mehr Geld verdient, als durch den regulären Betrieb selbst und der Kunde auf der anderen Seite komplett für den Ausfall gerade stehen muss?

Die Antwort auf diese Frage kann nur "Nein" sein. Deine Ansicht führt aber genau dorthin, also ist sie im Ergebnis einfach nur falsch.


In dieser Hinsicht sind deine persönlichen Erfarhungen höchst irrelevant. Es geht bei dieser Frage um die Tauglichkeit des Systems für die Allgemeinheit. Ob Du damit zurechtkommst, ist eine ganz andere Frage und mir eigentlich auch vollkommen egal.

Indem Du der gestellten Frage aus dem Weg gehst, zeigst Du eigentlich wie uneinsichtig Du bist.

Denn genau an diesem Punkt liegt letztlich der Hund begraben.


Wohlgemerkt, es geht mir um die Stunden- und Tagestickets. Mehrtagestickets sind, wie bereits beschrieben, eine andere Baustelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. April 2011)

timtim schrieb:


> Martin , hast du langeweile, bei dem wetter ? geh radfahren ........
> üben - sonst wird das nie was mit dem umsetzen



Klappt doch schon ganz gut.

Allerdings bin ich krank und gelangweilt. Da kann ich auch mal versuchen den Unwissenden eine zivilisierte Denkweise näher zu bringen.

Wobei mir so langsam die Zwecklosigkeit dieses Unterfangens bewusst wird.


----------



## timtim (9. April 2011)

M.R. schrieb:


> Wobei mir so langsam die Zwecklosigkeit dieses Unterfangens bewusst wird.



das ist doch schon mal eine wichtige erkenntniss.............

jute besserung


----------



## Ripgid (9. April 2011)

sinnlose Diskussion. BetrÃ¤ge im 4-stelligen Bereich fÃ¼r eine Federgabel hinblÃ¤ttern ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken und dann wegen 5-10â¬ rumjammern. Sorry, hab ich kein VerstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r.. seid froh dass ihr Ã¼berhaupt nen halbwegs fahrbaren Bikepark in der NÃ¤he habt!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. April 2011)

timtim schrieb:


> jute besserung



Ich habe zu danken.


----------



## playjam (9. April 2011)

Das Ablenkungsmanöver mit dem neuen Lift ist also gescheitert 

Es erscheint mir in der Tat vergeblich, weil wir beide von einem unterschiedlichen Wertesystem aus diskutieren. Z.B. gehe ich davon aus das die Gewinnorientierung der Seilbahngesellschaft letztendlich zu einem besseren Angebot führt. Und darüber zu diskutieren wäre schnell off topic...

Auch gute Besserung von mir


----------



## Thalor (9. April 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> sinnlose Diskussion. Beträge im 4-stelligen Bereich für eine Federgabel hinblättern ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken und dann wegen 5-10 rumjammern. Sorry, hab ich kein Verständnis für.. seid froh dass ihr überhaupt nen halbwegs fahrbaren Bikepark in der Nähe habt!



Ach mal wieder dieses standard Totschlagargument.
Biker Y zahlt 4-stellige Beträge für Federgabeln
Biker X beschwert sich über die Höhe der Liftpreise
Wie kommst Du zu der Folgerung X = Y ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. April 2011)

Es wäre tatsächlich off topic, weil es vollkommen irrelevant ist.

Das "Wertesystem" würde mich allerdings interssieren.

Hinzufügen möchte ich noch, dass es sich bei dem von mir benannten Problem nicht um eine Frage unserer modernen Rechtsordnung handelt. Der Grundsatz "Wer nichts leistet, bekommt auch nix." ist quasi Urschleim des Vertragsrechts. Den gab es schon, als es noch gar keine geschriebene Rechtsordnung gab. Der ist nämlich einfach notwendig für ein gesellschaftliches Zusammenleben und hat sich seit Jahrtausenden bewährt.

Ein Wertesystem, was diesem Grundsatz widerspricht, ist nicht mehr als ein schlechter Witz.




Danke für die Besserungswünsche.


----------



## Ripgid (9. April 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> Ach mal wieder dieses standard Totschlagargument.
> Biker Y zahlt 4-stellige Beträge für Federgabeln
> Biker X beschwert sich über die Höhe der Liftpreise
> Wie kommst Du zu der Folgerung X = Y ?



ganz so abwägig ist das gar nicht. Überleg' dir mal in welcher Relation die Park-(und Lift-)Nutzungsgebühr im Vergleich zum Wert eines Downhillfähigen Rades steht. Und zu deiner Gleichung; schau dir mal die Userfotos des Users an, der sich über die Punktekarten beschwert hat.

und nun wieder BTT!


----------



## ILJA (10. April 2011)

M.R. schrieb:


> die Frage:
> 
> Ist es tragbar, dass der Liftbetreiber durch die Einstellung des Betriebes im Ergebnis mehr Geld verdient, als durch den regulären Betrieb selbst und der Kunde auf der anderen Seite komplett für den Ausfall gerade stehen muss?
> 
> Die Antwort auf diese Frage kann nur "Nein" sein. Deine Ansicht führt aber genau dorthin, also ist sie im Ergebnis einfach nur falsch.



Ist es Tragbar, solchen Unsinn zu schreiben, ohne sich der Besucherstruktur der Bahn bewusst zu sein?

Wieviel Prozent der Kundschaft stellt denn der stereotypische Velozipierer im Moment?
Zumindest nicht mal ansatzweise genug um mit dem Einstellen des Bahnbetriebes schwärzere Zahlen zu schreiben als mit dem Weiterlaufen der Bahn.
Eine Erwachsenen Tal-Berg-Tal Karte kostet 11, eine Tal-Berg Karte (die jeder Monsterrollierer zieht) steht bei 6. Und nun kannst du mal grob überschlagen dass es beim Vorhandensein des normalen Besucherstroms wirtschaftlich völlig unsinnig wäre das Ding abzustellen. (Und auch bei schlechtem Wetter ändert sich daran nicht viel).


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. April 2011)

Du hast offensichtlich gar nix kappiert.

Verkauft der Bahnbetreiber eine Drei- Stunden- Karte und stellt dann nach einer Stunde den Betrieb ein, ohne den Preis zumindest teilweise zurückzuerstatten, verdient er durch die Einstellung mehr, als wenn er die Bahn hätte laufen lassen.

Er behält nämlich zum einen die Vergütung, obwohl er gar keine entsprechende Leistung erbringt und zum anderen spart er auch noch die Betriebskosten der Bahn. Die wären aber bei regulärem Betrieb angefallen.

Er muss also

a) seine Verpflichtung nicht erfüllen
b) erhält aber dennoch die Gegenleistung
c) senkt seine Betriebskosten auf das absolute Minimum


Da bleibt ihm im Ergebnis ein dickes Plus.



Wo ist da der Denkfehler?


----------



## DeteR (10. April 2011)

Können wir mal zu einem anderen Thema kommen.
Ist Ostern nun offen oder nicht?


----------



## geq (10. April 2011)

Hier lässt sich einfach sehen warum die Harzer Park nicht das auf die reihe bekommenwas sie sollten/könnten!!!
Froh bin ich; kritik heißt aber nicht alles ist schei... und ich komme nicht.
schöner wäre aber die annahme von kritik in form von Taten und nicht immer die kunden auflaufen zulassen.
Ich sag mal stereotyp daher: Harzer(un)freundlichkeit


----------



## playjam (10. April 2011)

http://wurmberg-seilbahn.de/ :


> Die Seilbahn schwebt ab jetzt wieder nach "ihrer" Sommerzeit. Vom Tal aus durchgängig in der Zeit von 9.45 - 17.10 Uhr, vom Berg zwischen 9.45 - 17.30 Uhr. Alle Berg-Gastronomien sind während der Betriebszeit der Seilbahn geöffnet und warten mit leckeren Brotzeiten auf Besucher. Einzig unsere Sommersportler mit Bike oder Monsterroller kommen noch nicht zu ihrem Vergnügen. Restschnee, Eis, Sumpf, umgestürzte Bäume und Beschädigungen von Fahrbahnen und Hindernissen verhindern vorerst noch den Start. Wir hoffen aber, zumindest einige Strecken zu Beginn der Osterferien (16.04.) anbieten zu können.


 
Ostern dürfte also offen sein.


----------



## playjam (10. April 2011)

Ach ja, die letzen beiden Jahre bin ich in der ersten April Woche noch auf dem Wurmberg Ski gefahren. Dieses Jahr ist Ostern sehr spät und der Winter sehr kurz.


----------



## ILJA (10. April 2011)

M.R. schrieb:


> Du hast offensichtlich gar nix kappiert.
> 
> Verkauft der Bahnbetreiber eine Drei- Stunden- Karte



Und du anscheinend nix gelesen,...der Bahnbetreiber verkauft nämlich nicht um Punkt 12.00 Uhr hundert 3h Karten und macht das ding um 14.00Uhr dicht...So hoch sind die variablen Kosten nu auch nich dass sich das Lohnen würde,...man kann das Personal ja nicht einfach unbezahlt nach hause schicken.


Mir ist es Wurst ob Zeitkarte oder Punktekarte. Wenn man ordentlich Dampf macht schafft man eh nicht viel mehr als 10 Fahrten, mit den Punktekarten kann man auch mal finanziell unabhängig regenerieren.

Hoffentlich sägt sich die Forst mal geschwind durch den Wald, kann mir denken wie es da aussieht, nebenan unterhalb vom Brocken haben ein Haufen Baumkronen unter der Schneelast kapituliert.
Oder die Stämme liegen lassen, und beim ersten Bautag was schönes konstruieren!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. April 2011)

ILJA schrieb:


> Und du anscheinend nix gelesen,...der Bahnbetreiber verkauft nämlich nicht um Punkt 12.00 Uhr hundert 3h Karten und macht das ding um 14.00Uhr dicht...So hoch sind die variablen Kosten nu auch nich dass sich das Lohnen würde,...man kann das Personal ja nicht einfach unbezahlt nach hause schicken.





Ist doch egal, ob nur ein Ticket oder hundert Tickets verkauft werden.

Jeder Betroffene wurde am Ende über den Tisch gezogen.

Sei es so, dass es wirklich nur um eine Person geht. Dem sagst Du jetzt: "Sorry Kumpel! Du bekommst dein Geld nicht zurück, weil Du der Einzige bist."


Du kannst doch nicht das Problem vom Tisch fegen, nur weil es vielleicht selten Auftritt. Ein Atomkraftwerk explodiert auch nur ganz selten.


Ist ja auch egal, was Du denkst. Der Betreiber hat genau das Problem erkannt und entsprechend reagiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (11. April 2011)

Top 1: Preise
Tut nicht Not sich deswegen in die Haare zu kriegen! Jeder kann sich vor Ort informieren welche Tickets verkauft werden und sich das aussuchen was gefällt. Wenn alle angebotenen Tickets nicht den persönlichen Wünschen entsprechen und das dazu führt, dass damit auch gleich der ganze Park schlecht ist, dann hilft nur der Besuch eines anderen Parks (was ich für übertriebern halte). Also: Friede jetzt!!!!!!

Top 2: Streckenzustand
Ich war am Wochenende in Braunlage - nicht zum fahren, das geht nicht - und habe die Streckenschäden gesehen. Da ist einiges kaputt gegangen. Aber die Seilbahn ist wirklich bemüht den Park zumindest so weit hin zu kriegen, dass an Ostern gefahren werden kann.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (11. April 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> Friede jetzt!!!!!!



Ein Widerspruch in sich.


----------



## Thalor (11. April 2011)

Bei Juristen immer.


----------



## zweirad-busche (11. April 2011)

*News!*
Wir starten mit dem Bikeverleih wieder ab Samstag den 16. April im Shop.
Ab Montag bekommt "Resendisback" Verstärkung. Wir konnten einen der Bikepark Erbauern und Downhill Experten für diese Saison gewinnen. 

Die Jungs von der Seilbahn richten die Strecken gerade mit Hochdruck her, damit dem Start für Samstag nichts mehr im Weg steht.
Also - Samstag ist Opening (falls kein Schnee fällt).


----------



## ohneworte (11. April 2011)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> *News!*
> Wir starten mit dem Bikeverleih wieder ab Samstag den 16. April im Shop.
> Ab Montag bekommt "Resendisback" Verstärkung. Wir konnten einen der Bikepark Erbauern und Downhill Experten für diese Saison gewinnen.
> 
> ...



Viel Spass und Erfolg! Ich bin zwar auch im Harz aber leider nicht in der Lage in Braunlage vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## zweirad-busche (11. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Viel Spass und Erfolg! Ich bin zwar auch im Harz aber leider nicht in der Lage in Braunlage vorbeizuschauen.



Schade - die neuen Univega Freerider stehen zum Testen bereit.


----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2011)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Schade - die neuen Univega Freerider stehen zum Testen bereit.



Sehr schön!


----------



## playjam (12. April 2011)

Zum Thema Streckenöffnung des Wurmbergs fällt mir ein, das ich ein Widget für Desktop bzw. Smartphone zur Verfügung stellen könnte (quasi die Sommer-Version von http://skifahren-im-harz.de/widget/ ). Die Informationen würden von der Bikepark Seite (http://bikepark-braunlage.de/) stammen.

Besteht darin Interesse?


----------



## el Lingo (12. April 2011)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> *News!*
> Wir starten mit dem Bikeverleih wieder ab Samstag den 16. April im Shop.
> Ab Montag bekommt "Resendisback" Verstärkung. Wir konnten einen der Bikepark Erbauern und Downhill Experten für diese Saison gewinnen.
> COLOR]




Ob Ihr Euch damit was gutes tut, kann ich mir noch nicht vorstellen. Die Kritik an deren Bauwerk ist ja mehr als massiv und auch berechtigt. Ich dachte, dass alles mehr in Biker-Hand gehen sollte und die damit auch den weiteren Ausbau der Strecken mit steuern können. Lasst den da bloß nicht mitreden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (12. April 2011)

Bautage werden wie geplant monatlich unter der Leitung von agfreerider durchgeführt!! Wir werden auch weiterhin versuchen eure Ideen zu integrieren!!

Keine Panik wegen der Bikepark-Qualität. Wir werden den eingeschlagenen Weg beibehalten und als Team die Strecken weiter Stück für Stück unter der Leitung von agfreerider optimieren. Wir haben bereits im vergangenen Jahr einen "Rahmenplan" / to-do-Liste mit Bereichen und Elementen erstellt, diese soll möglichst auch so "abgearbeitet" werden!

Das was wir jetzt nachholen (Anlieger, etc.) war schon von Anfang an mit eingeplant, wurde leider so nicht umgesetzt! Was im Park aktuell passiert wird zwischen mir und der Seilbahn besprochen. Da versuchen wir eure Wünsche zu berücksichtigen. Zudem hatte die Person, von der die Rede ist, keine Entscheidungsbefiugnis, ist also in keinster Weise verantwortlich für die entstandene Streckenqualität.


----------



## Problem (12. April 2011)

hat sich erledigt und ist nur noch als beitrag anzusehen um benachrichtigungen zu bekommen wenn es was neues gibt


----------



## Flame-Blade (13. April 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ob Ihr Euch damit was gutes tut, kann ich mir noch nicht vorstellen. Die Kritik an deren Bauwerk ist ja mehr als massiv und auch berechtigt. Ich dachte, dass alles mehr in Biker-Hand gehen sollte und die damit auch den weiteren Ausbau der Strecken mit steuern können. Lasst den da bloß nicht mitreden...



Ob die "Downhill-Experten" selbsternannt sind?


----------



## Nasum (13. April 2011)

Was möchtest du für ein Experte sein Flame Blade?


----------



## Flame-Blade (13. April 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Was möchtest du für ein Experte sein Flame Blade?



Was ich für ein Experte sein möchte? Biostratigraph


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. April 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Was möchtest du für ein Experte sein Flame Blade?



deister-experte  

und das mit recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (14. April 2011)

Ist schon bekannt, ob am 16.4. der Park sicher auf macht oder nicht?


----------



## jaamaa (15. April 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> Ist schon bekannt, ob am 16.4. der Park sicher auf macht oder nicht?



Sei doch nicht immer so ungeduldig. Wir haben doch heute erst den 15.    ;-)


----------



## outdoor (15. April 2011)

Braunlage öffnet Samstag, 16.04. die Pforten!

Vom Gipfel bis zur Mittelstation sind der FR und der erste Teil des DH befahrbar. DH wird dann in den FR übergeleitet. Ab der Mittelstation sind alle Strecken befahrbar.

Bis Mitte Mai gelten noch die alten Preise, es gibt 3-Stunden, 4-Stunden- und Tageskarten. Mitte Mai wird das Kassensystem umgestellt.

Das Seilbahn-Team hat in den letzten Tagen echt gerackert um den ganzen Eisbruch und die Hinterlassenschaften der Forstarbeiten zu beseitigen. Das ist aber so extrem viel, dass sie leider noch nicht alles hinbekommen haben. Wird aber auch noch.


----------



## Nasum (15. April 2011)

Schön, das freut mich.


----------



## tresor23 (18. April 2011)

Hier sind ein paar bilder von heute....


http://rideharz.pinkbike.com/album/BikePark-Braunlage--Germany--Harz/


----------



## cxfahrer (18. April 2011)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Hier sind ein paar bilder von heute....
> 
> 
> http://rideharz.pinkbike.com/album/BikePark-Braunlage--Germany--Harz/



Du meinst gestern 

Sieht aber verdammt staubig aus!


----------



## Nasum (18. April 2011)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Hier sind ein paar bilder von heute....
> 
> 
> http://rideharz.pinkbike.com/album/BikePark-Braunlage--Germany--Harz/


 
Wie war es so von den Strecken her, ich war nochmal in Thale und tu mir Braunlage in 2 Wochen an. Ist noch viel zu tun oder hat es schon richtig gerockt?


----------



## Shakrath (18. April 2011)

die Strecken die mann fahren konnte ham gerockt aber gibt auch noch ne menge zutun^^


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. April 2011)

Sind die KArten vom Streckenbau nur am Sonntag einlösbar oder auch an einem anderen tag?


----------



## lukidtm (18. April 2011)

ICh habe vor am wochenende nach ostern das erstemal vorbeizukommen.

Gibt es eine gute möglichkeit mit bus/bahn zum bikepark zu kommen von Bremen bzw Hamburg aus?

Und würd am 30.4. der Bike Verleig offen sein da nen freund sich nen bike leihen würde? 

Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (18. April 2011)

soo morgen früh gehts los in richtung Harz, in Braunlage werd ich auch mal vorbei schauen


----------



## tresor23 (18. April 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> ICh habe vor am wochenende nach ostern das erstemal vorbeizukommen.
> 
> Gibt es eine gute möglichkeit mit bus/bahn zum bikepark zu kommen von Bremen bzw Hamburg aus?
> 
> ...



Also ja das geht ich nehme von Hamburg ICE oder IC und von Hannover aus nur noch mit Bimmel Bahn und ab Harzburg dann den Bus solltest aber drauf achten das es nicht so dreckig ist 

Gruß


----------



## lukidtm (18. April 2011)

Bike im ICE seitwann geht das? 

Lukas


----------



## tresor23 (18. April 2011)

Sooo .... Weiter im Text Ja die Bilder waren oder sind von Sonntag 
Und die strecke ist gut durch getrocknet sieht mann auch auf ein zwei Bildern bis auf DH und Singeltrail sind alle offen naja die Forst zerstörte ca. 300 m vom DH das stück ist gespeert immer noch aber die jungs arbeiten seit heute drann also alles gut alles auf und immer schön vorsichtig sein  

Gruß vom Berg


----------



## tresor23 (18. April 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Bike im ICE seitwann geht das?
> 
> Lukas



Na dann nimmst du den IC  dauert nur 15 min länger und nur zur info www.bahn.de


----------



## lukidtm (18. April 2011)

danke 

ja ich werde wahrhscheinlich mitm auto dorthin fahren aber nen freund kommt aus bremen mitm zug uns ist amerikaner kann also net so gut deutsch  ABer das sollte dann ja auch möglich sein. GIng mir vorallem um die Busverbindung von Bad Harzburg zuum Park aber scheints ja auch gut zu geben 

Danke

LUkas


----------



## LiF (19. April 2011)

Also wir werden Karfreitag von Bremen aus starten, aktuell nur zu zweit.
An Feiertagen ist doch auch auf oder!? Im letzen Jahr waren wir jedenfalls auch an einem Feiertag dort, weiß garnicht mehr was das war *G*


----------



## tresor23 (19. April 2011)

So jetzt auch hier ein paar Bilder vom ersten WE....


----------



## outdoor (19. April 2011)

Bautag 30.04.:
Es können leider nur diejenigen mithelfen, die sich angemeldet haben. Alle anderen bitte für den Folgetermin (14. und/oder 28.5.) anmelden.
Die Freikarten die ihr dafür bekommt könnt ihr einlösen wann ihr wollt.

Ostern/Feiertage:
Die Seilbahn fährt nicht wenn der Wind zu stark bläst (Böen von 15m/s, gesetzlich vorgeschrieben) und wenn Revision ist (März und November).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (19. April 2011)

Wir haben ebenfalls geplant am Karfreitag in braunlage aufzuschlagen..
Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so


----------



## LiF (19. April 2011)

Wenn wir erscheinen ist es immer sonnig


----------



## Nasum (19. April 2011)

Also wenn man dem Wetterbericht glauben schenken darf dann wird es von vorn bis hinten nur geiles Wetter.


----------



## Resendisback (21. April 2011)

Naja wehe wenn nicht, hoffe nächste Woche bleibt dem auch noch so ;D Fahren, fahren, fahren<3
Aufm Berg tut sich zumindest viel, wird gerade fleißig in einer tour geschaufelt und auch der gesamte Auslauf Richtung Talstation wird bearbeitet 
Der Laden ist nun endlich wieder eingerichtet und die neuen Räder warten darauf gefahren zu werden


----------



## LiF (21. April 2011)

Wir werden morgen zu zweit dort sein!
5.45 ist Abfahrt in Bremen


----------



## Brudertack (22. April 2011)

Nen paar Eindrücke von Dienstag und Mittwoch sorry Noch schlechter als die Bildquali ist nur die schlechte sundquali und die wechselde abspielgeschwindigkeit Dreckscam ><
lg Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (22. April 2011)

@Brudertack
Welche Strecke ist denn das ganz am Anfang und noch am Ende des Vid's?


----------



## Brudertack (22. April 2011)

Singletrail bzw Monsterroller ^^


----------



## jaamaa (22. April 2011)

Brudertack schrieb:


> Singletrail bzw Monsterroller ^^


Hmm... man sagte mir am Mi, daß der Singletrail noch gesperrt sei?!?


----------



## Brudertack (22. April 2011)

Der obere teil das zwischenstück auf dem video ist frei auf dem rest der strecke liegt der ein oder andere Baum quer...


----------



## wurmberg (22. April 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Brudertack
> Welche Strecke ist denn das ganz am Anfang und noch am Ende des Vid's?


Das Stück am Anfang ist der singletrail, der tatsächlich auch noch gesperrt ist. Etwas weiter unterhalb dieser Aufnahme verschwindet der trail nämlich links ab in den tiefen Wald hinein. Dort aber liegen noch jede Menge Bäume herum und versperren ein Weiterfahren.
Am Ende des Films fahren die Drei auf der Nordabfahrt, einer Skiabfahrt, die im Sommer für die Monsterroller reserviert ist. In diesem Bereich läuft der singletrail übrigens im Wald unterhalb der Forststraße entlang. Auch hier - leider noch querliegende Bäume.


----------



## Wurmbergschreck (23. April 2011)

Brudertack schrieb:


> Singletrail bzw Monsterroller ^^





Brudertack schrieb:


> Der obere teil das zwischenstück auf dem video ist frei auf dem rest der strecke liegt der ein oder andere Baum quer...




   

Verdammt nochmal , haltet Euch doch mal an die Strecken , welche schon vom Betreiber freigegeben sind !!!
Ihr erschwert nur die Reparaturarbeiter und Wiederinstandsetzung der Strecken .

Die Jungs von der Seilbahn sind ja nun schon sehr bemüht und in Eile alle Schäden zu beseitigen . 

Wenn Ihr nicht wisst welche Strecken offen/freigegeben sind , fragt doch einfach das Personal der Bahn , denn für ein vernünftiges Gespräch sind die immer zu haben .  

Die besten Info's gibt es auf dem Berg !!!    

Also ruhig mal mit den Jungs quatschen/sprechen , dann habt ihr Ruhe und Gewissheit .



Sodenn viel Spaß und bis die Tage am Berg


----------



## Brudertack (23. April 2011)

Nach den Gesprächen mit den Jungs im Tal haben wir ja die Infos bekommen das die unteren Teile des Singletrails Bzw Race Dhs über die Monsterroller strecke zu erreichen ist!!


----------



## LiF (23. April 2011)

Trotz der teilweisen Sperrung der Strecke hat es gestern wieder viel Spaß gemacht! Mir tun nur die Arme ganz schön weh, bin das argh ruppige durch die Wurzeln nicht mehr gewöhnt irgendwie 
Was nur genervt hat waren die übelst langen Wartezeiten am Lift ab Mittag


----------



## Ripgid (23. April 2011)

ein kleines Video von gestern..

auch wenns die meisten vom Speed nicht umhaut, wir hatten unseren Spaß:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13136/h


----------



## tisch (23. April 2011)

Hat echt Spaß gemacht gestern, naja bis auf die Warteschlange am Lift. War aber auch viel los.
Habe hier noch ein paar Fotos unteranderem von 3 mir nicht bekannten Fahrern die gerade so vorbeigegommen sind.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/39370

MfG Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (24. April 2011)

Welche Strecken sind denn momentan komplett befahrbar? Ich überlege morgen zum 1. mal nach braunlage zu fahren ... am liebsten bin ich auf ner dh strecke unterwegs. Aber so richtig den Überblick welche Strecke offen/gesperrt/noch nicht gebaut ist habe ich nicht gewinnen können.


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. April 2011)

den Freeride kannst du komplett fahren.
Den Süd DH kannst du bis fast zur ersten Wegkreutzung fahren, wird dann übergeleitet in den Freeride.
Ab Wallride kannst du den Süd DH wieder befahren.
Der Singletrail ist soweit noch komplett gesperrt aber an einigen Stellen befahrbar.
der Nord DH ist oben komplett gesperrt, ab Mittelstation auf jedenfall fahrbar.
Northshors und Sprungline komplett fahrbar.


----------



## Black-Down (25. April 2011)

hallo alle zusammen....
wir waren gestern in braunlage und wenn ich ehrlich bin nimmt die begeisterung stark ab!
mitunter unfreundliche liftboys(sowas nennt sich service-dienstleister)
und die streckenpflege lässt auch zu wünschen übrig
mal ganz ehrlich es sollte beim DH fahren schon ordentlich am fußboden rumpeln aber wenn die wurzeln so weit frei liegen wie am wurmberg teilweise...dann ists an der zeit was zu machen
und von den bautagen die großartig angekündigt wurden ist auch nix zu sehen bis auf ein paar kleine anlieger die aus brechsandähnlichem schotter gebaut wurden...und jetzt schon im A.... sind.....ich hab eigentlich kein bock mehr auf sowas langweiliges!
und die konkurenz schläft ja gottseidank nicht
ach ja und was ich fast vergessen hätte....die rolleraktion mag ja toll sein für so manchen aber mit konzept bikepark geht das mal garnicht zusammen!
und warum muß man sich auf den ausgewiesenen bikestrecken eigentlich von wanderern dumm anmachen lassen????
denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## Wurmbergschreck (25. April 2011)

Black-Down schrieb:


> hallo alle zusammen....
> wir waren gestern in braunlage und wenn ich ehrlich bin nimmt die begeisterung stark ab!
> mitunter unfreundliche liftboys(sowas nennt sich service-dienstleister)
> und die streckenpflege lässt auch zu wünschen übrig
> ...





Dann fahr doch ganz einfach in einen anderen Park , wenn es dir in Braunlage zu öder ist !!!

Aber lass diese unqualifizierten bemerkungen , wie Liftboys , wenn du immer nur dumme kommentare den ganzen tag zu hören bekommen würdest , dann wärst du ja wohl auch irgendwann angenervt und deine gute Laune würde sinken .

Und glaube mann , die Jungs da oben machen schon ihr möglichstes , die Strecken in schuß zuhalten und wieder fahrbar zu machen . 
Der Betreiber der Monsterroller gehört ja nun wohl nicht zur Bahn , aber spielt sich auch an diesem Berg mit aus .

Bei einem vernünftigem Menschen könnte man ja auch von gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme ausgehen . 

dann labere nicht nur , sondern melde dich zum Bautag an und zeige was du kannst , anstatt nur rumzunölen !


----------



## ohneworte (25. April 2011)

Black-Down schrieb:


> hallo alle zusammen....
> wir waren gestern in braunlage und wenn ich ehrlich bin nimmt die begeisterung stark ab!
> mitunter unfreundliche liftboys(sowas nennt sich service-dienstleister)
> und die streckenpflege lässt auch zu wünschen übrig
> ...



Maulende Wanderer wirst Du immer wieder auch auf anderen ausgewiesenen Bikestrecken finden und nicht nur in Braunlage!


----------



## Black-Down (25. April 2011)

ach ja?
na ich weiß nicht wie es dir gefällt....ich habe keinerlei dumme bemerkungen gegenüber den liftleuten gemacht und bekomme nur maulige anweisungen von denen und ich bin mit der meinung leider nicht allein!
ich bin selber dienstleister und wenn ich mich meinen kunden gegenüber so verhalten würde...hätt ich keine kunden mehr...verstehst du das?
und von wegen "fahr doch woanders hin" denk mal daran das man nur besser werden kann wenn man über kritik nachdenkt und was ändert...ich sage nicht das alles schlecht ist am wurmberg!
ich bin immer gern hingefahren was ich auch in zukunft vorhabe....und bautage also ich glaube nicht...das wär genauso als würde ich dir was aus meiner firma verkaufen wollen aber du müßtest es vorher bei mir in der firma mitbauen

denk was du willst...das ist eben meine meinung....


----------



## Brudertack (25. April 2011)

Also mich hat am Lift keiner dumm angepault beruht aber mesitens auch auf gegenseitigkeit  Was die strecken angeht wenn du auf waldautobahn stehst daann fahr nach Wberg und nicht in den Harz ist halt alles Relativ Naturbelassen... Die Aufforstarbeiten sind noch am laufen also wird sich wohl noch einiges tun...


----------



## Black-Down (25. April 2011)

Nun ich denke und hoffe ihr versteht mich n bissl falsch...
Ich habe nur mal meine kleine Kritik zum Ausdruck gebracht und weiß sehr wohl das es beim im Wald biken keine Autobahn sein soll
ich bin eben der Meinung das Kritik durchaus positive Wirkung haben kann und sollte
Mal ganz ehrlich will Braunlage nun ein bilepark sein oder nur so tun?
wenn ihr keine Kritik vertragen könnt tuts mir leid


----------



## lukidtm (25. April 2011)

Es kam aber nicht wie kritik rüber sonder wie wildes rummeckern also aufjedenfall bei mir kam es so an 

Bin schon ganz gesapnnt aufs wochenende wird mein erster Bikepark Besuch generell 

GIbt es irgentwo zelt möglichkeiten in der nähe des Parks? die jugendherbe ist ja ausgebucht 

Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurmbergschreck (25. April 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Es kam aber nicht wie kritik rüber sonder wie wildes rummeckern also aufjedenfall bei mir kam es so an
> 
> Bin schon ganz gesapnnt aufs wochenende wird mein erster Bikepark Besuch generell
> 
> ...






Ja , Braunlage hat nen Stellplatz für Wohnwagen und Mobile , ob du da auch zelten kannst .......   ???

Ansonsten in Schierke , am Ortseingang ist nen Super Zeltplatz !! 

http://www.harz-camping.com


----------



## lukidtm (25. April 2011)

Danke

hat sich aber erleidigt  

ihr habt da ja irwie so ne besondere nacht nächsten samstag wirkt sich das auch auf den Bikepark betrieb aus? 

LUkas


----------



## Wurmbergschreck (25. April 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> hat sich aber erleidigt
> 
> ...




Nein , soweit ich weis , hat das wohl keine auswirkungen auf den Bahn oder Bikeparkbetrieb , kann mich aber morgen mal kundig machen .

ja da ist Walpurgis , das sollte man sich aber nicht entgehen lassen , ist immer voll geil


----------



## ohneworte (25. April 2011)

Da laufen nur die Hexen in der Nacht umher...


----------



## lukidtm (25. April 2011)

Oi osterfeuer war aber samstag hier da haben wir die bösen geister schon verjagt ;D 

Okai gut zu wissen  ja wäre nett wenn du nachfragen könntest ;D 

Luki


----------



## tresor23 (26. April 2011)

Wurmbergschreck schrieb:


> Ja , Braunlage hat nen Stellplatz für Wohnwagen und Mobile , ob du da auch zelten kannst .......   ???
> 
> Ansonsten in Schierke , am Ortseingang ist nen Super Zeltplatz !!
> 
> http://www.harz-camping.com



Also Wo kommst du wohl her ??? Ja Braunlage hat nen Zeltplatz richtung Lauterberg Orts aus gang mit dem Bike 15 min zur seilbahn wenn ihr fit seit  und Ja es ist Wallpurgis und da geht Abens so einiges  Taxe für den tranzport zum Zelt gibt es für 3,50  Was sollen sie wohl in Schierke wenn sie hier fahren wollen ??? Ach deine Aussagen zuvor sehe ich etwas Kritisch anscheinend scheinst du nicht bei der Seilbahn zu arbeiten oder im Ort in Gastronomie oder Hotelerie denn dann würdest du nicht zahlenden Besuchern solche sachen um die ohren hauen grade nach so einem Winter !!! Viele sind froh das es mitllerweile viele Biker von Rennrad bis DH in den Ort kommen und hier Geld aus geben welches Arbeitsplätze erhält. 

@Black-Down: ist in arbeit nicht alle Wurzeln werden verschwinden aber bestimmt einige dann must du nicht immer so viel " arbeiten " auf der abfahrt .... Und Bautag startet der erste am 30ten und dann Monatlich ... Die anliger die wir letztes jahr mit SCHUBKARREN auf geschaufelt haben waren vor dem winter noch Okay irgend jemand hat Brechsand für nen Doubel Facke vor den Anliegern !! AUS DEN ANLIEGERN !! genommen hoffe mal das hat schon jemand gecheckt... Also es ist ein Wildbau und hat nichts mit genemigten oder geplanten Bauarbeiten zu tun ... und du must nicht zum Bautag kommen sind genug die das gerne freiwillig machen du solltest die Arbeit der jungs aber auch nicht einfach so abtun das ist unfair !! Oder ?
Aber Fakt ist Kritik ist angekommen  hoffe ist alles gut und ihr kommt vieleicht in paar Wochen noch mal schauen... 

So das war es heute gibt es bilder von Gestern bemühemich schöne raus zusuchen ....

Gruß vom Berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (26. April 2011)

@tresor23......danke....vielen dank....ich hab schon gedacht es ginge nur mir so und mein eindruck wäre auf alterssenilität zurückzuführen....sicherlich habe ich mich in meinem ersten text etwas hart ausgedrückt...aber der plan war es erhört zu werden
wenn ich nicht so schrecklich weit weg wohnen würde hätte ich nix gegen mitbauen und so weiter...aber ich komm nunmal aus dem spreewald....das sind einiges über 300km und ich glaub da spricht schon einiges für den harz das ich dahin zum biken komme!
mir gehts halt nicht darum das alles glattgehobelt wird aber das problem im obersten sektor im freeride mit den stark ausgefahrenen wurzeln ist denk ich auf dauer nicht gut für die strecke und vorallem auch nicht für die bäume....ja daran denk ich auch....
was die anlieger angeht...das ist ja echt traurig das es leute gibt die das zeug da wieder klauen....und jawohl ich schätze eure arbeit!wie gesagt ich wollte anregung schaffen
und die liftleute sind meiner meinung nach(teilweise)nicht sensibel genug....nicht falsch verstehen...ich will nicht gestreichelt werden....aber diese leute vertreten in vielerlei hinsicht den lift,braunlage und auch den bikepark....da sollte der eine oder andere mal drüber nachdenken...denn auch das könnte irgendwann dazu führen das zahlende kundschaft ausbleibt
...ich komme wieder!


----------



## tresor23 (26. April 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/39462

@ Black-Down : melde mich später muss erst mal schnell los....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. April 2011)

Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass dort irgendwelche Wurzeln weggenommen werden.
Gerade die sind ja eigentlich das tolle und auch typische an den Harztrails.

Ich finde den derzeitigen Streckenzustand auf den freigegebenen Abschnitten ausgesprochen gut. Wer damit trotz fettem DH-Bike nich zurecht kommt, der sollte den Fehler bei sich selbst suchen.

Dazu mal ein kompliment an die Streckenpflege!


Leider scheinen die Biker immernoch nach den Wanderern und Rollerfahrern zu kommen.
Ich stand letzte Woche am Lift und es gingen 3 Transportgondeln durch, in die mein Bike gepasst hätte. Leider wurde ich nicht mitgenommen, weil entweder gerade wieder ne Horde Roller durchs Tor kam, oder ein Touripärchen mit nem fetten Kinderwagen kam.
Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich eine Sonderbehandlung erwarte. Wer als erstes in der Schlange steht, sollte jedoch auch als erstes drankommen.

Bzgl. der Bautage habe ich gerade auch eine eher geteilte Meinung.

Die beiden Anlieger passen einfach gar nicht zur Streckenführung. Man kann den folgenden Sprung nicht mehr anständig anfahren, wenn man die Geschwindigkeit aus dem Anlieger mitnehmen will. Sieht man nach dem Sprung sehr deutlich. Es gibt dort jetzt eine schöne Spur gerade aus, anstatt nach rechts durch die beiden Bäume durch.
Wenn ich aber nach der Kurve bremsen muss, dann brauche ich keinen Anlieger.

Außerdem liegt in jedem Anlieger am Kurvenausgang ne dicke Schicht Splitt. Das ist v.a. am Wallride kritisch. Die Traileinfahrt muss bei z.T. hoher Geschwindigkeit recht präzise genommen werden. Das ist aber ziemlich kompliziert, wenn dabei das Vorderrad in 30 cm Split versinkt.

Außerdem kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum man schon wieder neue Element ankündigt, anstatt bestehende zu Überarbeiten.

Da fallen mir v.a. die Jumplines ein. Wozu baut man Tables, wenn man Kuppen stehen läßt? Warum baut man die Landungen nicht flacher? Warum passt man die Abstände zwischen den Sprüngen nicht an? Z.T. sind für aufeinander folgende Sprünge viel zu unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten erforderlich.

Ich habe bisher keinen Biker gesehen, der die Lines nutzt. Alle fahren vorbei oder rollen bestenfalls drüber.

Da wäre aus meiner Sicht mehr Potenzial, als in einem weiteren Drop oder einer neuen Wippe o.ä.

Außerdem könnte man auch die Anfahrten zum Roadgab überarbeiten.
Man kommt zwar drüber, aber die überwiegende Mehrheit verreckt irgendwo zwischen Wegmitte und Rand.


Es macht einfach wenig Sinn, Zeit und Energie in Neues zu stecken, wenn noch genügend Potenzial in Vorhandenem steckt. Zumal das ja Punkte sind, die bereits seit dem Bestehen des Parks von den Besuchern bemängelt werden.

Ich denke, es wäre sinnvoller den Park in dieser Hinsicht zu überarbeiten, bevor man Neues schafft. Zusammen mit der Beseitigung der Forsthinterlassenschaften hat man damit sicher genug zu tun.


----------



## tresor23 (26. April 2011)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass dort irgendwelche Wurzeln weggenommen werden.
> Gerade die sind ja eigentlich das tolle und auch typische an den Harztrails.
> 
> Ich finde den derzeitigen Streckenzustand auf den freigegebenen Abschnitten ausgesprochen gut. Wer damit trotz fettem DH-Bike nich zurecht kommt, der sollte den Fehler bei sich selbst suchen.
> ...



Wer hat den neue Sachen angekündigt ? habe ich wohl überlesen ja es ist sinnvoller  sich um etwas Feinschliff zu kümmern aber dafür sind die Bautage nicht gedacht glaube ich .... es sollen ja nicht alle wurzeln weg das hat auch niemand gesagt weder gefordert ja es sin halt Harzer trails.... Aber siehe da vorm roadgap hättest du auch gerne die anfahrt gemacht da die wurzeln unter Umständen den speed weg nehmen. Solche Sachen waren jetzt von mir und auch wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe von Black-Down und einigen anderen gemeint.... Ach und viele finden die Anlieger gut und da sich schon eine neue spur eingefahren hat nutze sie doch einfach das die alte nicht funktioniet mit hoher Geschwindigkeit ist klar. Und aus dem Wallride in den trail ist halt etwas tricky aber keine 30 cm das ist übertrieben. Da muss halt jeder der es nicht schaft noch etwas an sich arbeiten  Also Ich bin schon mal gespannt was Samstag passiert sicher ist das etwas passieren wird


----------



## LiF (26. April 2011)

Also das Stück nach dem Wallride ist schon ein wenig mehr als nur tricky 
Klar, man kommt in den Wald rein, aber meiner Meinung nach geht da leider zuviel Speed verloren, selbst wenn man das Bike ein wenig rutschen lässt um aufs bremsen verzichten zu können


----------



## Black-Down (26. April 2011)

Ganz genau auch der Black-down hat es so gemeint
Wurzeln sind was wunderbares und zugleich vorderndes
Aber auch nur da wo es sinn macht
@MR schonmal die Supermorzine gefahren?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. April 2011)

Bei den Gaps geht es mir doch kein Stück um die Wurzeln. Es ist einfach ungünstig, dass man bis zum Holzgerüst bergab fährt und das Gerüst dann aber bergauf weitergeht.

Das funktioniert bei Trockenheit noch einigermaßen. Bei Schlamm ist es aber vorbei. Außerdem ruiniert man sich über kurz oder lang die Anfahrt, weil sich vor der Rampe unweigerlich ein tiefes Loch bildet. Das kann man ja leicht vermeiden.

Dass grundsätzlich jeder "an sich arbeiten" sollte ist klar. Doch der Park soll ja auch weniger Versierten Spaß bereiten. Da muss man nicht aufgrund unzureichender Planung zusätzliche Gefahrenquellen schaffen. Die Sache ist ohnenhin schon gefählich genug.

Und natürlich nutze ich die neue Spur. Ich spring doch nicht gegen den Baum. Aber wozu legt man eine Strecke an, wenn die dann ohnehin keiner fahren kann und jeder durch den Wald brät, wie es ihm gerade passt?

Dafür braucht es dann einfach keinen Bikepark. Kann ich überall haben.


Grundsätzlich fehlt mir in Braunlage einfach dieses "Da hat sich beim Bauen einer was gedacht"- Gefühl. Die Anlieger passen nicht zur Streckenführung, die Jumpline ist eine Ansammlung planlos aufgeschütteter Haufen, Die Landungen der Drops sind z.T. recht stumpf oder führen gefährlich nah an Bäumen vorbei.

Ich kann das schon fahren und ich persönlich habe dabei auch meinen Spaß,weil ich das eher als eine Herausforderung betrachte und nicht so sehr auf glattgeshapte Pisten stehe. Aber viele andere schreckt sowas eben ab und sie fahren woanders hin.

Ist halt Schade, weil der Berg tatsächlich viel zu bieten hat.

Es fehlt einfach nur der Feinschliff.


----------



## Black-Down (26. April 2011)

hey M.R aber genau das ist unter anderem auch gemeint
und ich denk auch das geldschrank24 ähm tresor23 das ganz genau so sieht
es ist doch gut wenn mehr leute ihre meinung abgeben...so kann man doch im endeffekt daran arbeiten und es in zukunft besser machen
ich bin schon auf einigen strecken unterwegs gewesen und es ist nicht nur am wurmberg so das ein paar sachen überdacht werden sollten...da mir der park aber n bissl am herzen liegt und sich ja offensichtlich ein paar leute darum kümmern...ist kritik und Diskussion was gutes wovon viele was haben...wenns umgesetzt wird


----------



## tresor23 (27. April 2011)

Gut dann wir 3 uns ja wohl erstmal einig und alle behalten im hinterkopf das es erst das jahr drei nach der Eröffnug ist und noch viel gemacht werden muß und auch gemacht wird...... 

Gruß Marc


----------



## tresor23 (27. April 2011)

Sooooo wieter im Text Veranstaltungs Tip für das Wochenende:


Am 30ten April steigt hier eine große Walpurges Party im Kurpark und danach in mehreren Lokations im Ort mein Tip das Jaspers drei Floor's oben von 80er bis House ist für jeden was dabei und unten im Klubraum 18 elektro und minimal bis zum Sonnenaufgang  unterkünfte gibt es bestimmt noch gut und günstig glaube ab 15 Euronen im Hostel Braunlage 2 Gehminuten von der Seihlbahn entfernt ( hostel minus braunlage punkt de )  Also wer Bock auf Party nach dem Biken hat ist dieses WE in Braunlage ganz richtig und ja ein Zelt und Campingplatz gibt es auch sicher auch noch einige FeWo's und Hotelzimmer aller Klassen Infos gibt es dazu auch auf der HP von Braunlage.....
Also bis zum WE am Berg.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shakrath (27. April 2011)

Steht eigentlich für samstag schon ne Uhrzeit fest wegen bauen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. April 2011)

9Uhr treffen an der Seilbahn. Steht auch in der Mail die alle Teilnehmer bekommen haben.
Lohnt es sich wirklich sein Bike mitzunehmen wenn man nur an dem bautag da ist. Kommt man überhaupt großartig zum testen?


----------



## outdoor (27. April 2011)

habe eure diskussion wegen der "streckenqualität" im park verfolgt. euer gemeinsames fazit kann ich so nur unterstreichen und so soll auch die vorgehensweise sein: vorhandenes verbessern UND neue anreize schaffen. dabei ist sachliche kritik immer willkommen!!
bautag: ihr kommt sicher zum testen der elemente die gebaut werden. wie lange ihr testen oder fahren könnt hängt sicher von der bauzeit ab, da kann ich keine endgültige aussage machen.


----------



## rallleb (27. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich komme mit 2 Freunden am Wochenende zu euch in den Harz, ist der Park am Sammstag zu?


----------



## tresor23 (27. April 2011)

rallleb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich komme mit 2 Freunden am Wochenende zu euch in den Harz, ist der Park am Sammstag zu?



Nein ist er nicht auf wie immer ihr drei könnt fahren wie immer bis auf das unsere " Baustelle" vom Bautag um fahren werden muss ....


----------



## lukidtm (27. April 2011)

Hab grad schon en schreck bekomm das er doch zu ist will ja samstag mir freundne hin aber ist ja wohl offen PUUH 

WIsst ihr shcon wo ihr eure baustelle habt sodas man das vohrer weiß?  und sich drauf einstellen kann

Mfg Lukas


----------



## Nasum (29. April 2011)

Zwecks Bautag morgen...Wann gehts eigentlich los????


----------



## LiF (29. April 2011)

Steht doch 5 Post´s vorher


----------



## Nasum (29. April 2011)

LiF schrieb:


> Steht doch 5 Post´s vorher




Danke LiF...soweit hoch guck ich doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiF (29. April 2011)




----------



## Resendisback (29. April 2011)

Steht schon fest wo und wann welche Teams sein werden? 
Fahren morgen und werde die Kamera+Fisheye einpacken und euch alle fisheye-opfern


----------



## Struggler (29. April 2011)

da ich morgen leider doch arbeiten muss......kann ich leider doch nicht zum Bautag kommen


----------



## tresor23 (29. April 2011)

Struggler schrieb:


> da ich morgen leider doch arbeiten muss......kann ich leider doch nicht zum Bautag kommen


Ohh nein ..... warum können die nicht ein mal ohne dich


----------



## Nasum (30. April 2011)

Mir steckt Winterberg noch in den Knochen...ich komm auch nicht, kein Bock.
















































War ein Spass


----------



## zweirad-busche (30. April 2011)

Bautag:

durch einige Ausfälle sind noch einige Plätze frei - wer Lust hat - einfach noch kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (30. April 2011)

Bei mir ging heute Morgen leider alles drunter und drüber, sorry.


----------



## tresor23 (30. April 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Bei mir ging heute Morgen leider alles drunter und drüber, sorry.



Macht nicht hier hast ein paar bilder zum anschauen  Im Album sind noch ein paar war ein sehr geiler Tag und nun Gehen wir mal schauen was die Hexen so machen


----------



## outdoor (30. April 2011)

danke für die ersten fotos! war eine super leistung von den 7 (!!) jungs. ihr habt echt eine ganze menge bewegt. wer testen möchte sollte den DH von der mittelstation nach unten nehmen. was auch optimiert wurde: FR nach dem roadgap.

eine bitte für den nächsten bautag: nur anmelden wenn ihr auch kommt. von 15 angemeldeten teilnehmern waren 7 tatsächlich vor ort. es gab 7 interessenten denen absagt wurde.


----------



## Nasum (30. April 2011)

Ja war mal wieder ein absolut gelungener Tag Ich bin beim nächsten mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Struggler (1. Mai 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> eine bitte für den nächsten bautag: nur anmelden wenn ihr auch kommt. von 15 angemeldeten teilnehmern waren 7 tatsächlich vor ort. es gab 7 interessenten denen absagt wurde.



tut mir leid habe leider erst am freitag die nachricht bekommen das ich arbeiten muss

was wurde denn jetzt alles geändert bzw erneuert??


----------



## HenningHarzcore (1. Mai 2011)

waren nur 7 aber gearbeitet haben wir wie 15.
Der Tag war echt produktiv.
Und ich würde sagen wir sind dem Flow auf der Spur!!!!!!!
Das Stück ab Mittelstation bis hinter die beiden Anlieger vom letzten Jahr ist echt gut zu fahren.
Den Rest kriegen wir auch noch

Also konstuktive Kritik zum Gebauten abgeben!!!!!!!


----------



## lukidtm (1. Mai 2011)

Moin

war ja gestern das erstemal bei euch im Park und bin echt begeister hat deermasne laune gemacht.  DIe wurzel das gehoppel und die naturbelasenen Trails echt hammer. 

aber die Beschilderung ist teilweise irgentwie nicht gut wir haben 3 anläufe gebraucht bis wir die Northshore linie gefunden haben vlt sidn wir auch zu blöd gewesen aber ab und an mal nen kleiner Pfeil wo drauf steht wo man wo hin kommt wäre aus meiner sicht ganz praktisch  

War aber echt nen hammer geiler gelungener Tag !!!! Weiter so Wenn mehr linien offen sind komm ich 100PRO wieder  

Lukas  (bilder folgen vlt)


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (1. Mai 2011)

habt echt gut was geschafft wie die bilder vermuten lassen  freu mich schon auf das nächste mal bei euch zu fahren !!! könnt ihr mal verraten was alles gebaut wurde sieht ja nach nem table ,ein double und 2 anliegern aus wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab !?


----------



## DeteR (1. Mai 2011)

HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> Also konstuktive Kritik zum Gebauten abgeben!!!!!!!



Da habt ihr was echt gutes geschafft. Besonders die beiden Anlieger sorgen dafür das man jetzt besser die Kurve kriegt.

Prima Arbeit.


----------



## HenningHarzcore (1. Mai 2011)

wAr_in_mY_heAd schrieb:


> habt echt gut was geschafft wie die bilder vermuten lassen  freu mich schon auf das nächste mal bei euch zu fahren !!! könnt ihr mal verraten was alles gebaut wurde sieht ja nach nem table ,ein double und 2 anliegern aus wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab !?


 
Also gebaut wurden: 2 Anlieger (einer davon ist recht klein), 1 Table, 4 Drainagen wurden verlegt und Querrillen geschlossen, ca 15 Baumstümpfe entfernt, 1 Double, und viel Kleinkram da ein wenig geglättet da ein Stein raus da Erde eingefüllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timbo310 (1. Mai 2011)

Von mir Großes Lob an alle die am Bautag mitgewirkt haben, Organisatoren, Mitarbeiter der Seilbahn und natürlich alle Rider !

War super organisiert, waren sinvolle Baustellen und wurde mit ner Menge Schweiß und Köpfchen von den 7 Zwergen in die Tat umgesetzt !

Vielen Dank nochmal von den drei Salzgitteranern an das Personal der Wurmberg - Seilbahn für den Kaffee und die Schnitten für die zwei mit Kater bzw. Verletzung, für die Garage und natürlich die sonstige überaus freundliche Unterstützung. 

Wir kommen wieder !!! 


PS: Wenn alle geplanten Bautage so durchgeführt werden, wird dieser Park wohl bald in aller Munde sein und in Norddeutschland mal so richtig rocken.....


----------



## Mano (4. Mai 2011)

Moin,

wie sieht es mit dem hinteren DH aus? Ist der schon wieder befahrbar?

Gruß Mano


----------



## outdoor (4. Mai 2011)

der hintere DH ist leider noch immer gesperrt, es liegen noch zahlreiche bäume auf der strecke und die forstarbeiten sind dort wohl auch noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen.

bei singletrail finden aktuell gerade die aufräumarbeiten statt, der dürfte irgendwann demnächst hoffentlich wieder frei gegeben werden.

ihr könnt aber auf der bikepark-homepage nachschauen: grün=befahrbar, rot=gesperrt.


----------



## outdoor (4. Mai 2011)

*Bautag im Mai:*
am 28.05. starten wir den zweiten bautag in diesem jahr. anmeldung wie immer über die bikepark-homepage.


----------



## Nasum (4. Mai 2011)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob meine Mail diesmal ankommt.So Anmeldung ist raus, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Schnitte (4. Mai 2011)

war zwar dieses Jahr noch nicht in Braunlage aufgrund von Verletzungen, aber wie schauts bei dem Freeride mit der Landung der ersten Drops aus? die war letztes jahr schon etwas tief, wurde da was gemacht?


----------



## Resendisback (5. Mai 2011)

Also im Freeride oben hat sich SEHR viel getan! Macht mega spaß und man kommt an einem Stück durch.. richtig spaßig


----------



## agfreerider (6. Mai 2011)

hoffe Euch gefällts ein wenig, was die jungs letztes WE aus m Weg geräumt haben.

nächster Bautag bin ich leider nicht da, " Wedding " - nicht meine eigene!   dafür die anderen Male wieder am Start


----------



## el Lingo (7. Mai 2011)

Oben am Freeride ist in der Tat einiges dazu gekommen, was das interessanter macht, bitte weiter so. Ein Anlieger oben nach dem Gap hat aber schon massive Löcher, sowas sollte so schnell nicht passieren...
Das Lift-Personal heute sollte auch noch mal über seinen Job nachdenken. Man hat das Rad schon so gut wie in der Gondel, dann sagen sie, dass das andersrum abgestellt werden muss. Vorher schauen sie aber zu, wie man es einlädt. Warum nicht einfach vorher mal den Mund aufmachen. Weiter waren heute viel zu wenig Transportgondeln, dazwischen waren immer 3 Personengondeln, die teils leer gefahren sind. Da kann man doch mal mitdenken, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (7. Mai 2011)

Naja wenn man permanent die Hände in den Taschen hat zeigt das ja schon so einiges über die Einstellung zur Arbeit...


----------



## flyingscot (8. Mai 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Weiter waren heute viel zu wenig Transportgondeln, dazwischen waren immer 3 Personengondeln, die teils leer gefahren sind. Da kann man doch mal mitdenken, oder?



Naja, mehr Transportgondeln gibt es aktuell nicht...


----------



## Resendisback (8. Mai 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Weiter waren heute viel zu wenig Transportgondeln, dazwischen waren immer 3 Personengondeln, die teils leer gefahren sind. Da kann man doch mal mitdenken, oder?



Naja, also wenn ich mitdenke komme ich zu dem Entschluss das die Wanderer der Seilbahn einen VIEL höheren Umsatz einbringen als wir MTBler  Zumindest momentan..
Und wenn man eine Punktekarte hat ist das doch alles kein Thema?


----------



## kosh_hh (8. Mai 2011)

wir waren Mittwoch das erste mal dieses Jahr vor Ort und hatten das Vergnügen noch mal im Schnee fahren zu können.

Es ist ja einiges passiert zum letzten Jahr. Die Sprünge im Northshorebereich beim Freeride haben ja endlich mal eine Landung erhalten. Die neuen Elemente im DH machen Spass.

Wenn das so weitergeht befindet sich der Park auf einem guten Weg.

Das Liftpersonal war freundlich und hilfsbereit.


----------



## el Lingo (8. Mai 2011)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Naja, also wenn ich mitdenke komme ich zu dem Entschluss das die Wanderer der Seilbahn einen VIEL höheren Umsatz einbringen als wir MTBler  Zumindest momentan..
> Und wenn man eine Punktekarte hat ist das doch alles kein Thema?



Es geht mir dabei auch weniger um die Kosten, aber es nervt einfach, wenn das so ewig dauert, denn ich will fahren und nicht am Lift stehen und warten, bis da mal einer in Bewegung kommt. Alternativ fahre ich dann einfach wo anders hin, so einfach geht das.


----------



## Resendisback (9. Mai 2011)

Warst Du denn mal an einem schönen Sommertag in Winterberg unterwegs? 
Wenn ja verstehe ich die Unruhe nicht? Wenn man als Fahrer an einem schönen Wochenendtag in Wibe fahren will weis man ganz genau was für eine Wartezeit auf einen zukommen kann. 
Man hat in Braunlage auch Punktekarten und NOCH ist die Wartezeit lächerlich gering!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiF (9. Mai 2011)

Wir waren am Samstag in WiBe, es waren 28° und strahlender Sonnenschein. Die Schlange am Sessellift war ca. 3x so lang wie beim letzen Besuch in Braunlage, allerdings nur ein 1/10 der Wartezeit in WiBe.
Das ist leider wirklich ein Punkt der mich an Braunlage stört, gerade weil wir auch ne lange Anfahrt haben.
Man sollte evtl nach jeder 2ten Personengondel eine Transportgondel einhängen.


----------



## DeteR (9. Mai 2011)

LiF schrieb:


> Man sollte evtl nach jeder 2ten Personengondel eine Transportgondel einhängen.


Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand probiert die Bikes mit in die Gondel zu nehmen?


----------



## Nasum (9. Mai 2011)

In die Personengondel...das wird eng und das Liftpersonal wird dir was erzählen.


----------



## Resendisback (9. Mai 2011)

DeteR schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand probiert die Bikes mit in die Gondel zu nehmen?



Wird die Seilbahn niemals machen.. genauso wie niemals Räder AN die Gondel kommen werden, zumal die Räder von beiden (vordere und hintere) Gondel in der Bergstation zusammengedrückt werden würden = Materialschaden  

Bloß gibt es ja (meine ich) momentan nicht mehr Transportgondeln..
Also muss man nun den Kompromiss eingehen warten zu müssen, wenn man Naturtrails statt Waldautobahn haben will


----------



## DeteR (9. Mai 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> In die Personengondel...das wird eng und das Liftpersonal wird dir was erzählen.



Sicher nur mit Zustimmung des Lift Betreibers. 
Aber wenn das Bike hochkant rein geht sollte Platz für zwei Leute sein.


----------



## Nasum (9. Mai 2011)

DeteR schrieb:


> Sicher nur mit Zustimmung des Lift Betreibers.
> Aber wenn das Bike hochkant rein geht sollte Platz für zwei Leute sein.


 

Das könnte klappen aber wie gesagt das Liftpersonal.


----------



## DeteR (9. Mai 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Das könnte klappen aber wie gesagt das Liftpersonal.


Man kann ja mal fragen und probieren.


----------



## el Lingo (9. Mai 2011)

In Willingen kommen die Bikes nur direkt in die Gondel, dabei werden die Sitzbänke umgelegt, um sie nicht zu verdrecken.


----------



## Resendisback (9. Mai 2011)

Wird hier wohl aufgrund des Wanderbetriebs und wegen vorhandensein der Transportgondeln nicht gemacht nur weil wir "schneller hoch" wollen, wie soll das überhaupt passen, wollt ihr jedes mal euer Laufrad ausbauen, wir haben hier nur 6Mann und nicht 8Mann Gondeln  ?


----------



## DeteR (9. Mai 2011)

Resendisback schrieb:


> wollte ihr jedes mal eure Laufräder rausbauen  ?



Das war ja die Frage ob sie hochkant rein passen. Ich weis nicht ob das schonmal probiert wurde. "Gefühlsmäßig" müsste es gerade so reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (9. Mai 2011)

Ja, würde ohne Vorderrad passen, aber 1. wäre das nen AKT und 2. stehts ja schon fest das es niemals so gemacht bzw zugelassen wird, da seid ihr nicht die ersten mit dieser Idee


----------



## Berg-ab-Fahrer (9. Mai 2011)

Kaum hat die Saison begonnen, da wird schon wieder im Forum über alles und jeden gehechelt.Warum denn man nur?

el Lingo verlangt, dass das Liftpersonal mitdenken soll. 

Frage an el Lingo: Denkst du auch mit oder werden alle Entscheidungen, in deinem Leben, von anderen getroffen? Wenn Du schon öfters in Braunlage gewesen bist, dürfte dir aufgefallen sein, dass diese Praxis vom Transport der Bikes und uns, sich im letzten Jahr bewährt hat und am bewährten sollte doch festgehalten werden. So weiß ich (wenn ich *selber* mitdenke) wie und wie rum mein Bike in die Kabine kommt. Mit anderen Worten: ich brauch keinen, der mich an die Hand nimmt. 

Genauso hilflos ist die Aussage von Dir, die Bikes mit in die normale Kabine zu nehmen. So wie ich weiß wurde es in Braunlage ausprobiert, mit minder Erfolg. Denn dort müssen beide Bänke hoch geklappt werde und es kann niemand weiter mitfahren.  Logisch ist doch, dass eine 8-Personen Kabine (Willingen) größer ist als eine 6-Personen Kabine (Braunlage).

Bisher, und das ist meine Meinung, habe ich keine Probleme in Braunlage gehabt, egal ob mit dem Personal oder mit der Wartezeit. Mit der Wartezeit ist es ja so: Wenn ich davon ausgehe, das ich am Wochenende oder an Feiertagen allein am Berg bin und keine Wartezeit habe, dann ist dies schon ganz schön naiv von mir gedacht und ich muss mich natürlich darüber ärgern. Man(n) kann es auch lassen.
  Leben und leben lassen!

So hilft uns und allen anderen doch eigentlich nur sachliche Kritik weiter.

 Eine habe ich auch. Eigentlich ist es nur eine Frage.
  Ich war in den letzten 14 Tagen am Wurmberg. Strecken gut, Leute nett (nicht nur das Personal). Welchen Zweck hat der abgebrochene Baum, kurz unterhalb der Bergstation? Etwa Hindernis für uns? Schön sieht es jedenfalls nicht aus.


  So, nun könnt ihr alle über herfallen und mich verbal auseinander nehmen. Viel Spaß dabei.


*Ich wünsche uns allen jedenfalls eine schöne, unfall- und vor allem meckerfreie Saison. *





Stil kann man nicht kaufen, das stimmt.
Hirn aber auch nicht.


​


----------



## Resendisback (9. Mai 2011)

Dem ist NICHTS hinzuzufügen


----------



## jaamaa (9. Mai 2011)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Dem ist NICHTS hinzuzufügen



Leider doch!

Die langen Wartezeiten  mit stark frequentierten Wochenenden oder mit der Option der Punktekarte, bei der ja schließlich nur die in Anspruch genommenen Fahrten bezahlt werden, zu Begründen finde ich nicht sehr kundenorientiert und wird auch in Zukunft immer wieder ein Punkt für Kritik sein. 

Die Entscheidung demnächst nur noch Punktekarten anzubieten, bestätigt das Ganze. Es ist aber ein Unterschied ob ich viermal oder achtmal an einem Tag hoch fahre, auch wenn ich nur die einzelne Fahrt bezahlt habe. Entscheidend ist wie die Wartezeiten, ob nun 5min oder 30min, Zustande kommen. Und wenn man bei 5-6 Bikern und 3-4 Rollern sich unten schon in der Wochenmitte die Füße platt steht, während eine leere Personengondel nach der anderen an einem vorbei fährt und auch keine weiteren Transportgondeln zum Einhängen vorhanden sind, finde ich das schon gewissermaßen unbefriedigend.

Ich hatte damals in der Planungsphase eine andere Möglichkeit des Biketransports vorgeschlagen. Da sich aber der Betreiber nunmal für dieses Transportsystem entschieden hat, was ich wegen des Monsterollertransportes auch nachvollziehen kann, müsste hier doch mit deutlich mehr Transportgondeln nachgebessert werden.

Eigentlich ganz einfach...


----------



## el Lingo (9. Mai 2011)

Danke jaamaa, genau das ist auch meine Aussage, da sind zu wenig Transportgondeln unterwegs. Wie man das Problem löst, ist mir ehrlich gesagt, egal. Aber es muss gelöst werden, sonst werden einige wegen der Wartezeit nicht mehr kommen.

Zum Thema Personal sei gesagt, dass das in Thale beispielsweise eine ganz andere Stimmung ist, wesentlich freundlicher und aufgeschlossener. Vielleicht sollte man sich da mal eine Scheibe abschneiden. Aber vielleicht ist es auch einfach so, dass man einfach alles beim Alten lassen will und sich über all diese Neuerungen ärgert und lieber seine Ruhe hätte. 

Den Eindruck könnte man bekommen, vor allem bei der "Hände in den Taschen"-Haltung der Jungs unten am Lift. Klar ist das nicht der beste Job, aber sie haben ihn nun mal, also kann ich auch erwarten, dass sie ihn ordentlich machen, wenn ich sie schon mit dem Ticket bezahle. Kundenorientierung geht doch anders...


----------



## DeteR (9. Mai 2011)

Ob man sein Bike mit in die Kabine nehmen kann war einfach nur eine Anregung. Keine Ahnung ob das jemals schon getestet wurde. 
Wenn ja, und es ging nicht dann ist die Frage doch geklärt.


@Berg-ab-Fahrer Der Baum liegt auf dem Wanderweg. Der ist für uns tabu.


----------



## HenningHarzcore (9. Mai 2011)

Ich denke grundsätzlich ist nicht jeder der für die Seilbahn arbeitet gleich und auch nicht jeder Gast ist gleich so kann es schon mal vorkommen das einem eine bestimmte Art unsympatisch oder sogar unfreundlich erscheint.
Ich kann auch nicht jeden in Thale, Winterberg, Hahnenklee, usw leiden
Ich bin halt der Meinung das das Zauberwort Kompromiss ist.
Es gibt die Wanderer, die Rollerfahrer, die Mountainbiker usw diesen vielen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden ist schwer.
Fakt ist so wie es Resendisback schon geschrieben hat das wir Mountainbiker nur einen sehr kleinen Teil des Umsatzes ausmachen(bis jetzt zumindest).
Der Investition in mehr Transportgondeln steht meiner Meinung nach die schwankenden Besucherzahlen im Weg und das zweite wird sein so eine Transportgondel wird eine 5 stelligen Betrag kosten.
Da müssen schon mal 1000     10er Karten über den Tisch gehen damit sich das rechnet( abzüglich Betriebskosten usw)
Es ist viel passiert im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr
-Rollerfahrer stellen sich ganz normal mit an und werden nicht bevorzugt behandelt
-Ablage für Helme an der Liftstation 
-Strecken werden überarbeitet
-es gibt jemanden von der Seilbahn der dauerhaft was an den Strecken macht (auch wenn das ein oder andere Gebaute verbesserungwürdig ist)
-Bautage zeigen Wirkung  
-Punktekarte wurde erschaffen (als Wunsch aus dem Forum)
-und noch andere Kleinigkeiten!!!!!
Also immer schon locker bleiben.


----------



## burn (9. Mai 2011)

Die Helmablage ist wirklich super, da wurde guenstig eine echte Verbesserung geschaffen!


----------



## DeteR (9. Mai 2011)

HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> -Ablage für Helme an der Liftstation


Hab ich da was übersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HenningHarzcore (9. Mai 2011)

Das Teil ist auf der rechten Seite hinter dem Drehkreuz.


----------



## ILJA (9. Mai 2011)

merkwürdig, dass doppelmayr sich da noch nix hat einfallen lassen. Mittlerweile werden ja ziemlich viele Skigebiete auch im Sommer genutzt (ob nur für Rad, "monsterroller" oder ähnliche Vehikel). Hoffentlich wird beim Seilbahnneubau gen Schierke gleich in der Entwicklung dran gedacht, dass man das Ding im Sommer nicht nur mit Menschen füllt.

Ansonsten ist das System so wie es in Braunlage ist schon ok. Viel mehr ausreizen kann man da nicht, 5 mal am Tag die Gondeln entsprechend der Benutzung umhängen ist völliger Blödsinn. An Stoßzeiten ist die Bahn halt unterdimensioniert, deswegen kauft man aber nicht gleich ne neue.


----------



## Resendisback (10. Mai 2011)

HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> Ich denke grundsätzlich ist nicht jeder der für die Seilbahn arbeitet gleich und auch nicht jeder Gast ist gleich so kann es schon mal vorkommen das einem eine bestimmte Art unsympatisch oder sogar unfreundlich erscheint.
> Ich kann auch nicht jeden in Thale, Winterberg, Hahnenklee, usw leiden
> Ich bin halt der Meinung das das Zauberwort Kompromiss ist.
> Es gibt die Wanderer, die Rollerfahrer, die Mountainbiker usw diesen vielen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden ist schwer.
> ...



Richtig! Ganz genauso wie die Einfahrt neu gebaut wurde und es eine vernünftige Einteilung für Wanderer und Roller/Radfahrer gibt.

Bevor neue Transportgondeln kommen muss die Nutzung des Bikeparks unter der Woche massiv ansteigen würde ich meinen


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. Mai 2011)

Es werden aber nicht mehr Besucher kommen, wenn sich nicht vorher was tut.

Warum sollten sie auch?

Ich komme ausschließlich in der Woche. Wenn es schon da nicht absolut reibungslos läuft, dann erst recht nicht am WE. Ich werde vermutlich eher nach Alternativen suchen, anstatt öfter zu kommen. Mir tut sich zu wenig an den eigentlichen Problemen.


----------



## Resendisback (10. Mai 2011)

M.R. schrieb:


> Es werden aber nicht mehr Besucher kommen, wenn sich nicht vorher was tut.
> 
> Warum sollten sie auch?
> 
> Ich komme ausschließlich in der Woche. Wenn es schon da nicht absolut reibungslos läuft, dann erst recht nicht am WE. Ich werde vermutlich eher nach Alternativen suchen, anstatt öfter zu kommen. Mir tut sich zu wenig an den eigentlichen Problemen.



Was sind denn bitte für dich "eigentliche Probleme" ? 

Was genau hat denn IN der Woche (deiner Ansicht nach) nicht reibungslos funktioniert ? Damit kann ja nun nur die Seilbahn/Mitarbeiter gemeint sein.

Wenn man schon negative Kritik zur äußerung bringt, sollte man auch klar benennen können wo es denn nun gehapert hat. 

Dich zwingt KEINER nach Braunlage zu fahren, wenn dir schon eine Kleinigkeit zuviel des guten ist, bloß kommen solche Kommentare meist von Leuten die nicht von Anfang an dabei waren, da sich zum Vorjahr enorm viel getan hat, wobei Du doch auch schon im Teil 1 fleißig am posten warst ? 

Man kann in nichtmal 2 vollen Saison-Jahren ein "zweites" Winterberg aufbauen - keine chance (will man doch auch garnicht), zumal tut sich seeehr viel IM Bikepark - aber nun ist es da endlich mal gut und geht voran brauch man einen anderen Meckergrund


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. Mai 2011)

Zu den Problemen, die ich nachwievor sehe, habe ich schon genug geschrieben.

Ich bin ja anscheinend auch nicht der Einzige, der das so sieht. Ich bin seit letztem Jahr regelmäßig in Braunlage gewesen. Signifikante Änderungen sind mir nicht aufgefallen.

Ich kann mich auch noch daran erinnern, dass man hier den ursprünglichen Erbauer vertäufelt hat. So schlecht kann dessen Arbeit aber auch nicht sein, da sich an den Bauewerken nix geändert hat. Dafür kamen zwei planlose Anlieger, ein ziemlich unpassender Table und ein äußerst fragwürdiger Double dazu. Die untere Jumpline wurde etwas beackert, aber die eigentlichen Probleme hat man nicht beseitigt.
Paradoxerweise verlangt ja kaum einer neue Sprünge oder Northshores. Primär würde es vollkommen ausreichen, wenn man die Schwächen behebt, die sich während der letzten Saison gezeigt haben. Das Auffüllen der Landungen im oberen Teil fand ich da schon sehr sinnvoll. Auch die Anlieger unterhalb der Mittelstation, die verhindern, dass man auf den Weg donnert, wenn man die Strecke verpasst hat. 
Warum kann man Arbeiten dieser Art nicht einfach bis ins Tal durchziehen, bevor man anfängt neues Zeug zu bauen?
Damit könnte man locker meherer Bautage füllen und würde die Streckenqualität auf ein ganz anderes Niveau heben.

Das würde neue Biker anlocken. Ein Table mehr oder weniger bringt da eher nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (10. Mai 2011)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ich werde vermutlich eher nach Alternativen suchen, anstatt öfter zu kommen. Mir tut sich zu wenig an den eigentlichen Problemen.



GFenau das ist der Punkt. Immerhin bleiben die Leute nicht einfach weg sondern geben ihre Kritik hier weiter, um die Punkte zu beheben. Regt Euch nicht auf, wenn Kritik kommt, überlegt einfach mal sachlich, ob sie angemessen ist. Und das ist sie IMMER, wenn sie aus der Sicht eines Besuchers kommt. Denn wenn der unzufrieden ist, kommt er so schnell nicht wieder...


----------



## Resendisback (10. Mai 2011)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ich bin ja anscheinend auch nicht der Einzige, der das so sieht.



Habe mal bewusst nur diesen einen Satz zitiert, da es wohl aussichtslos ist darüber zu diskutieren was arbeitstechnisch IM Bikepark passiert, denn das es nun auch monatlich Bautage gibt und die FAHRER selbst nachdenken/bauen/sägen/entschärfen/testen/vorschläge geben ..halt exakt das tun was du hier gerade vorschlägst ist vielleicht im Kontext untergegangen? Fakt ist das es voran geht 

Ungern nehme ich ja den Leuten die Illusion des Minikosmos denkens "einfach mehr Transportgondel einhängen". 
Es ist nun "leider" Fakt das WIR (MTBler) den kleinsten Beitrag am Gesamtumsatz der Seilbahn beitragen. Genauso wie Fakt ist das man "nicht mal einfach so" mehr Transportgondeln reinhängen kann.
Schon JETZT haben wir eine 50/50 aufteilung der Gondeln.
Nach jeder 3ten Gondel kommt eine Transportgondel - nun denken wir als MTBler warum denn da nicht einfach mehr Transportgondeln reingehängt werden können?
1. Wir machen den kleinsten Beitrag am Gesamtumsatz aus.. ist eben so
2. Ist es im Endeffekt KEINE 3 zu 1 Aufteilung für uns, denn die Transportgondeln sind für UNS und die MTBs/Monsterroller gedacht die ganz genauso den Berg nutzen. Heißt wir haben 1x Transportgondel und 1x die Personengondel die darauf folgt, die anderen 2 darauffolgenden Personengondeln sind dann wiederum speziell für WANDERER und co. gedacht, die oft mit und ohne Anmeldung (Busweise) auf den Berg wollen. 
Und da wird für die hoch UND runterfahrt bezahlt. Abgesehen davon das auch viele Kinderwagen und Rollstuhlfahrer auf den Berg wollen ist es doch LOGISCHERWEISE anders NICHT machbar.. ich hoffe das es so die meisten einsehen? Denn die Kapazität ist so wie es momentan ist vollkommen ausgereizt und mit der Haltezeit der Gondeln die man braucht damit man Kinderwagen und oder Rollstühle ein- und auszuladen ist es für die Seilbahn anders nicht machbar, soll heißen das das fordern nach "einfach mehr Transportgondeln einhängen" zwar toll wäre (würde auch ich begrüßen)* - aber schlichtweg nicht machbar!*
3. Ist jede Personengondel nach der Transportgondel sowieso für UNS Biker gedacht - denn wollt IHR euch, wenn es auf einmal regnet als Wanderer in eine Gondel setzen wo vorher stinkende, mit Schlamm überzogene Downhillfahrer gesessen haben? Ich denke nicht!  Also ist es absolut gerechtfertigt das Wanderer ebenfalls Ihre zwei Personengondel haben um nicht in einer verdreckten sitzen zu müssen, wenn es mal so kommt! Um die Sinnfreie Antwort-Frage "ja wenn es so kommt" vorweg zu beantworten - denkt mal darüber nach... es kann immer mal sein das es so kommt und ein schnelles rein und raushängen ist definitiv NICHT machbar - bitte diskutiert nun nicht noch darüber ob es doch machbar WÄRE - NEIN ist es NICHT! 
Erschlagt mich dafür das ich nun von sehr vielen die Illusionen genommen habe, die Realität ist nunmal hart 
Viel mehr sollte man sich mal im klaren darüber sein das der Park überhaupt geklappt hat! 







el Lingo schrieb:


> GFenau das ist der Punkt. Immerhin bleiben die Leute nicht einfach weg sondern geben ihre Kritik hier weiter, um die Punkte zu beheben. Regt Euch nicht auf, wenn Kritik kommt, überlegt einfach mal sachlich, ob sie angemessen ist. Und das ist sie IMMER, wenn sie aus der Sicht eines Besuchers kommt. Denn wenn der unzufrieden ist, kommt er so schnell nicht wieder...



Vollkommen richtig!

Aber



M.R. schrieb:


> Es werden aber nicht mehr Besucher kommen, wenn sich nicht vorher was tut.
> 
> Warum sollten sie auch?
> 
> Wenn es schon da nicht absolut reibungslos läuft, dann erst recht nicht am WE. Ich werde vermutlich eher nach Alternativen suchen, anstatt öfter zu kommen. Mir tut sich zu wenig an den eigentlichen Problemen.



für mich ist DAS definitiv KEINE gutegemeinte Kritik, sondern sinnfreies dahergelabere das man unmöglich produktiv umsetzen kann!
Das ist meine Meinung - und damit ist auch nur diese Art von post gemeint, denn vorher hast Du (M.R.) definitiv bessere Kritik von dir gegeben.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Mai 2011)

Ja klar ist das super.

Hier gehts aber nicht um das Wohlergehen der Seilbahngesellschaft sondern um Spass für die Bergabradler. 
Es macht ja schon Spass, aber warum sollte man nicht noch mehr Spass haben?


----------



## Thalor (10. Mai 2011)

Läuft die Seilbahn eigentlich mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit?
Ich find sie ziemlich lahm.

Wird sicher Gründe haben, ist mir schon klar.
Falls jmd weiss, welche das sind: Ist reine Neugier.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. Mai 2011)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Aber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn für eine eingeschnappte Haltung?

Ich habe lediglich beschrieben, wie sich die Situation darstellt.

Wenn ich dann letztlich schreibe, dass ich woanders hingehe, wenn es mir nicht gefällt, dann tue ich doch genau das, was Du 3 Posts vorher vorgeschlagen hast.

Im Prinizp kann es mir als Biker nämlich egal sein, warum der Betrieb nicht besser läuft. Was scheren mich die Wanderer und Rollerfahrer. Der Betreiber muss das unter einen Hut bringen. Deiner Beschreibung nach bietet die Bahn aber gar nicht die Kapazitäten dafür, am Wochenende Wanderer, Rollerfahrer und Biker zu befördern. Das liegt aber absolut nicht in meinem Verantwortungsbereich. Wer Bikepark anbietet, der muss auch Bikepark liefern. Kann er das nicht, dann ist der Verweis auf die mangelnde Kapazität einfach nur dreist. Ich muss mich damit nicht zufrieden geben. Niemand muss das und niemand wird das auf Dauer tun.

Es ist einfach nur ein Fakt, dass die Beförderung besser werden muss. 
Wenn das mit der Bahn allein nicht geht, dann muss man sich halt zumindest für die Wochenenden langfristig was einfallen lassen. Z.b. einen zusätzlichen oder auch ausschließlichen Shuttleservice für Biker oder Roller.


Wie gesagt:

Ich will nicht meckern. Ich habe ja selbst ein Interesse daran, dass der Park erhalten bleibt. Und die Streckenqualität und die Beförderung sind für mich die zwei Punkte an denen es eben hakt.


----------



## HenningHarzcore (10. Mai 2011)

Thema Wartezeiten

Die Frage ist doch was ist zumutbar was nicht ?
da hat auch wieder jeder seine eigene Schmerzgrenze!
 selbst wenn du 20min unten anstehst was super selten vorkommt wirst du deine 8-10 Fahrten schaffen.
Außer du brauchst bis runter 20 min dann wird es natürlich schwer!!!!!
Und die Idee mit dem Shuttle--> einfach nochmal drüber nachdenken Stichwort Kosten, Wanderer, Schäden an den Rädern usw.
Für mich wäre mal interessant wie so die durchschnittliche Wartezeit wäre die toleriert wird von den Kritikern
Also wenn ich richtig Gas gebe bin ich für ein paar Minuten dankbar
Mit der Geschwindigkeit der Bahn das ist ein gutes Argument sollte mal hinterfragt werden. 
Das ist konstruktiv!!! 

Thema Strecken

unpassender Table.
Bitte mal genau erklären?
Ich würde das gerne verstehen gibt ja da mehr als eine Möglichkeit warum der unpassend sein kann zB. zu kurz, zu lang, zu flach, usw
beim äußerst fragwürdigen Double das selbe
Im übrigen gab es die Dinger in ähnlicher Form schon vorher.
Sind also keine Neubauten.
Also ich finde die Dinger passen
Es kann natürlich auch sein wie beim Bauern der das schwimmen lernen will da ist auch die Badehose schuld wenn es nicht klappt!
Flow definiert sich nicht nur über die Strecke!
Die aktuellen Schwächen werden ja nun schon beseitigt nur geht das nicht innerhalb von 1nem Monat!
Es gibt noch genug zu tun das ist klar.
Gebt doch mal ein paar Vorschläge ab vielleicht mit Bild das wäre super


----------



## kosh_hh (11. Mai 2011)

HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> Gebt doch mal ein paar Vorschläge ab vielleicht mit Bild das wäre super



Die Anfahrten zur Dropbatterie sind mMn eine Zumutung. Wenn ich mich mehr auf die Anfahrt als auf den Sprung konzentrieren muss, ist die Sache spaßfrei angelegt. Die Landungen und der Auslauf sollten auch dringend bearbeitet werden.

Der einzige Sprung im Freeride unterhalb der Mittelstation (ist schön von der Gondel aus zu sehen). Vor der eigentlichen Landung ist eine Senke. Diese versaut den ganzen Sprung und macht es Leuten, die sich rantasten wollen (oder wenn man bei schlechtem Wetter nicht in die nassen Wurzeln springen möchte) unnötig schwer. Die Senke zum Flat begradigen und schon macht der Sprung viel mehr Spaß.

Auf der gelben DH Stecke das flache Tretstück. Die Holzelemente sind dort ja schon ganz gut. Diese anscheinend lust- und planlos gesetzten Steinstücke dazwischen sind jedoch reine Spaßbremsen. Wenn ich dort schon zwangsläufig langsam bin und treten muss, ist es mMn blödsinn dann von sowas auch noch zusätzlich ausgebremst zu werden.

Im übrigen fänd ich es ganz gut, wenn man die jetzige (durch die Sperrung bedingte) Möglichkeit belässt, im oberen Teil von der Gelben auf die Rote Strecke zu wechseln (vor dem Roadgap).


----------



## Pflaumenaugust (11. Mai 2011)

P.S. : Wartezeit am Lift
        War schon einer von euch am WE in Winterberg ????
       3min spaß und bis zu locker 30min warten auf den Lift der aus dem            1sten Weltkrieg ist   Dagegen ist Braunlage super durchdacht  
       und extrem Biker freundlich. Wir waren letztes Jahr 3x a eine Woche         in Braunlage,top (für mich als Fahrer)


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. Mai 2011)

Da kann ich Pflaumenaugust nur zustimmen. Klar, WiBe ist ein schlechtes Beispiel, an dem man sich kein Vorbild nehmen sollte (zumindest was den Lift angeht).
In Braunlage stand ich garantiert noch nie 10 Minuten an und ich war bisher nur am Wochenende dort und das nicht zu selten.


----------



## HenningHarzcore (11. Mai 2011)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Die Anfahrten zur Dropbatterie sind mMn eine Zumutung. Wenn ich mich mehr auf die Anfahrt als auf den Sprung konzentrieren muss, ist die Sache spaßfrei angelegt. Die Landungen und der Auslauf sollten auch dringend bearbeitet werden.
> 
> Der einzige Sprung im Freeride unterhalb der Mittelstation (ist schön von der Gondel aus zu sehen). Vor der eigentlichen Landung ist eine Senke. Diese versaut den ganzen Sprung und macht es Leuten, die sich rantasten wollen (oder wenn man bei schlechtem Wetter nicht in die nassen Wurzeln springen möchte) unnötig schwer. Die Senke zum Flat begradigen und schon macht der Sprung viel mehr Spaß.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist doch mal eine Ansage!
Ich denke da wird was gehen.


kleiner Nachschlag zum Thema Geschwindigkeit Seilbahn
Hab mich heute mal erkundigt
Und eine sehr freundliche interessante Erklärung ohne genervt zu sein,
durfte mir alles anschauen wie die Bahn geregelt wird usw.
Also die Bahn darf maximal 4m/s fahren und wird bei sehr geringen Besucheraufkommen auf einen geringeren Wert gedrosselt. Ich habe bis hoch heute 15 min gebraucht bei einer geschwindigkeit von 3,2m/s
Gondeln in Östereich dürfen 6m/s fahren 
Die gondel in Braunlage könnte das auch darf sie aber nicht (((hoch lebe die Überregelierung Deutschlands)
Ps: hab heut nicht einmal angestanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (11. Mai 2011)

HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> Die gondel in Braunlage könnte das auch darf sie aber nicht



Schade eigentlich.
Aber danke für die Info.


----------



## nonem (12. Mai 2011)

HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> kleiner Nachschlag zum Thema Geschwindigkeit Seilbahn
> Hab mich heute mal erkundigt
> Und eine sehr freundliche interessante Erklärung ohne genervt zu sein,
> durfte mir alles anschauen wie die Bahn geregelt wird usw.
> ...



Selbst wenn es eine Regulierung von max. 4m/s geben sollten, wage ich mal zu behaupten dass selbst die nie im Regelbetrieb gefahren werden.

Ich bin nun schon etliche Male in Braunlage gewesen und nie unter 15 Minuten hochgekommen. Bei den 4m/s wären es locker 3min weniger (also 12min)...


----------



## gnss (12. Mai 2011)

Ich war auch etliche male da und die Bahn fährt duchaus mal schneller als im Schneckentempo und man erreicht die Bergstation in unter 15 Minuten.


----------



## outdoor (13. Mai 2011)

verfolge die diskussion nun seit einigen tagen und finde es erst mal super, dass sich doch so einige leute gedanken über den park machen. zeigt doch das interesse an braunlage und dass es weiter gehen soll!!! daran sind auch alle verantwortlichen interessiert.

am meisten hilft uns ganz konkrete kritik: wo ist was aus welchem grund nicht in ordnung. allgemeine statements führen immer dazu, dass die diskussion ins persönliche abdriftet, dann wird´s unschön und es kommt auch kein ergebnis dabei raus.

es kann nicht alles auf einen schlag "korrigiert" werden. das geht leider nur stück für stück. alle beteiligten sind bemüht! seit der schnee weg ist befindet sich ein team der seilbahn draußen, die schuften wie die blöden um die hinterlassenschaften der forst zu beseitigen und nebenbei kümmern sie sich um die qualitätssicherung.
zusätzlich veranstalten wir jeden monat einen bautag. auch da sollte man vor der mal schnell "aus der hüfte geschossenen" kritik nicht vergessen, dass immer zwischen 5 und 10 biker dabei sind, d.h. ein gewisses maß an fachwissen baut mit...... und jeder will nur das beste für den park und alle parkbesucher!!

zur wartezeit: es gibt eben auch andere gruppierungen die auf den berg wollen. ich will gar nicht darauf raus welche gruppe der seilbahn am meisten einbringt, sonst müssten vor den bikes erst mal 5 rollergehänge und 1-2 wandererkabinen befördert werden. darum geht´s aber auch nicht. es gibt überall mal wartezeiten und man versucht auch hier seitens der seilbahn das ganze zu optimieren und allen gerecht zu werden.
vielleicht wäre auch ein ansatz mal die abfahrtszeit / streckenlänge ein wenig in relation zur wartezeit zu sehen. wie ist da das verhältnis zu anderen parks, wo man 3 bis 5 mal runterbrettern muss um auf die streckenlänge bzw. fahrzeit von braunlage zu kommen.

damit aus den statements letztendlich kein buch wird nur noch mal eine anmerkung: die seilbahn will den park, hat eine menge investiert und tut es noch und sachliche kritik ist immer willkommen.


----------



## morph027 (13. Mai 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> damit aus den statements letztendlich kein buch wird nur noch mal eine anmerkung: die seilbahn will den park, hat eine menge investiert und tut es noch und sachliche kritik ist immer willkommen.



Und das ist das wichtigste...siehe Diskussion um Samerberg...


----------



## Thalor (13. Mai 2011)

Ein Blick auf die Uhr (ohne sekundengenau zu stoppen) sagte mir heut, dass es 16 Minuten von unten bis oben dauert.
War allerdings auch ziemlich leer, der Park.

Wen's interessiert:
Der DH-Race wurde heute Nachmittag ganz frisch freigegeben.

Und da es noch keiner lobend erwähnt hat:
Schön, dass die ganzen spitzen Baumstümpfe im Single-Trail abgesägt wurden.


----------



## lukidtm (13. Mai 2011)

Cool das jetzt alle strecken frei sind  Bin nächstes wochenende wieder da 

Was ist eig so das Maximum was man an fahrten an einem tag schaffen kann? 

Lukas


----------



## Thalor (13. Mai 2011)

Nicht ganz. Ein Teil von der gelben Abfahrt is noch gesperrt.


----------



## outdoor (14. Mai 2011)

das mit dem stück auf der gelben abfahrt ist korrekt, da wird aber an der gesperrten passage auf die rote abfahrt umgeleitet.

da nun die zeitnahme funktioniert werden wir nach dem bautag am 28.5. direkt am 29.5. mal einen kleinen "bestzeiten tag" abhalten. und zwar auf der roten strecke. es gibt freelap uhren und wir regeln ein wenig den verkehr. ist so zu verstehen, dass an den forstwegen abtrassiert wird und die startfrequenz ein wenig reguliert wird. am ende des tages gibt es dann zumindets mal für die 3 schnellste ein kaltgetränk und ´ne wurst, am jahresende für den jahressieger sicher ein paar freifahrten.

bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass nicht noch so ein bekloppter wie an der nordabfahrt das zeitnahme-modul klaut. reife leistung, vielen dank dafür!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (14. Mai 2011)

Die Uhren könnt Ihr auch im Laden leihen - wer sehen will wie schnell er ist!

Und das es Leute gibt die sogar das Messsystem klauen ist wie schon gesagt eine absolut reife leistung! Tagelanges verlegen und einbauen und dann wars doch umsonst - absolut sinnfrei!


----------



## tresor23 (15. Mai 2011)

Nachtrag zum ersten Bautag dieses Jahr ......


----------



## Nasum (15. Mai 2011)

Hast wieder ein echt geiles Video zum Bautag gemacht...Respekt.


----------



## Schnitte (15. Mai 2011)

sagt mal ist Männertag normal offen? Nach 8,5 Wochen Pausen wegen zerhackten Schlüsselbein würde ich mir gern in Braunlage das Debut geben


----------



## Pattes (15. Mai 2011)

Video sieht super aus ich freu mich dieses Jahr auch mal zu kommen


----------



## ILJA (15. Mai 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> sagt mal ist Männertag normal offen? Nach 8,5 Wochen Pausen wegen zerhackten Schlüsselbein würde ich mir gern in Braunlage das Debut geben



mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit,...
aber hinterher nich über die wartezeiten meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Mai 2011)

VIdeo ist echt mal wieder Top, schön zu sehen was so gebaut wurde ohne dabei gewesen zu sein.

@outdoor: wisst ihr schon wo es am 28.05. zur sache geht?


----------



## Wurmbergschreck (15. Mai 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> sagt mal ist Männertag normal offen? Nach 8,5 Wochen Pausen wegen zerhackten Schlüsselbein würde ich mir gern in Braunlage das Debut geben




Jup , iss offen , aber wird sicherlich voll werden ! 
Also net über Wartezeiten hinterher beschweren , wir haben es dir vorher gesagt !  

Aber viel spaß


----------



## fuxy (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich habe auch noch einen Vorschlag, ich bin zwar keine Bikeparkjungfrau mehr, aber auch kein Profi, würde gern den einen oder anderen Drop runterfahren, doch scheue ich mich immer vor der Landezone, entweder ist die Landung mit dicken Steinen überseht oder die Flugbahn zeigt direkt auf einen Baum. Ich als Anfänger würde mir wünschen im untern Teil ein paar flachere Drobs vorzufinden ( 30- 40cm höhe )mit flacher Anfahrt und ner schönen Landezone um sich den Bewegungsablauf zu verinnerlichen und langsam ranzutasten. Die meisten denken jetzt bestimmt "30-40 cm höhe , ist total luuschig". Aber nicht für nen Anfänger.


----------



## LiF (15. Mai 2011)

Da muss ich Fuxy recht geben, gerade zum warm werden in der ersten Abfahrt wäre das super


----------



## el Lingo (15. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mal etwsa größere Sprünge in den Trails als Anregung geben, könnte hier und da den Anreiz für viele erhöhen.


----------



## Schnitte (16. Mai 2011)

also über die Wartezeiten habe ich mich noch nie beschwert  gehört eben dazu. Kommen eben viele auf die Idee am WE oder Feiertag biken zu gehen, denn unter der Woche ist es schwer realisierbar...

der Vorschlag zum Thema kleine Drops finde ich auch sehr gut, mir geht es als Anfänger nicht anders


----------



## Nasum (16. Mai 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal etwsa größere Sprünge in den Trails als Anregung geben, könnte hier und da den Anreiz für viele erhöhen.


 

 

Es sollte ien guter Mix aus großen und kleinen Sprüngen sein, also für jeden etwas.


----------



## el Lingo (16. Mai 2011)

Sage ich ja, der Mix macht es


----------



## kosh_hh (17. Mai 2011)

mMn nettes Video vom Wurmberch:


----------



## LiF (17. Mai 2011)

OH JA, richtig schickes Video!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (17. Mai 2011)

richtig geiles video  

freu mich shcon derbe auf samstag da heißt es wieder DOWN the Hill  

luki


----------



## DeteR (17. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Frage zur Strecke.
Ist die gelbe nun durchgehend befahrbar?


----------



## fuxy (17. Mai 2011)

Jup geiles Video, werde Samstag auch da sein......muahaahaha ( Diabolisches Lachen).


----------



## Ripgid (17. Mai 2011)

eine Frage am Rande;
Läuft die Seilbahn auch am Freitag nach Vatertag (03.Juni)? Oder liegen da alle flach? :-D


----------



## wurmberg (17. Mai 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> eine Frage am Rande;
> Läuft die Seilbahn auch am Freitag nach Vatertag (03.Juni)? Oder liegen da alle flach? :-D



Auch an diesem Tag von 9.45 - 17.10 Uhr aufwärts - gnadenlos!  
Nur Unwetter können uns bremsen!!


----------



## Ripgid (17. Mai 2011)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Auch an diesem Tag von 9.45 - 17.10 Uhr aufwärts - gnadenlos!
> Nur Unwetter können uns bremsen!!



jawoll, so lob' ich mir das


----------



## outdoor (19. Mai 2011)

die gelbe ist durchgehend befahrbar. rot wird vor dem ersten querweg auf gelb übergeleitet, kurz vor der mittelstation (höhe wallride) ist dann auch rot wieder befahrbar.
auch die nordabfahrten sind soweit hergerichtet, dass gefahren werden kann.

tja so ist das mit den drops und allen anderen elementen: mal zu groß, mal zu klein... nein, wird werden versuchen die anregungen umzusetzen.

für den bautag würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir uns um das oft thematisierte roadgap auf der gelben strecke kümmern. wenn das dann flutscht basteln wir weiter an der gelben. was wir alles hinbekommen ist von der teilnehmerzahl abhängig!!!! im moment sieht die bauarbeiterliste wie folgt aus:
- Steffen Wolfgram   
- Benjamin Tschage
- Jonas Streve
- Sebastian Weist
- Joshua Weinert


----------



## el Lingo (19. Mai 2011)

Evtl. kann ich auch dabei sein, muss ich noch mal abstimmen. Eigentlich ist mir mehr nach fahren, aber wenn man hier und da Verbesserungen einbringen kann, ist auch das gut.


----------



## Wurmbergschreck (20. Mai 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> die gelbe ist durchgehend befahrbar. rot wird vor dem ersten querweg auf gelb übergeleitet, kurz vor der mittelstation (höhe wallride) ist dann auch rot wieder befahrbar.
> auch die nordabfahrten sind soweit hergerichtet, dass gefahren werden kann.





Da hast du wohl rot und gelb vertauscht !!  

Die Gelbe (DH) wird auf die Rote (Freeride) umgeleitet  , ergo der Freeride ist voll befahrbar !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (20. Mai 2011)

geiles Video
da zeigt sich wieder mal, dass 8 Wochen zwangspause total ******* sind... wie auch immer. Richtig genial und nun tropft mir noch mehr der Zahn zum fahren...

ansonsten schön wenn die Anregung für verschiedene Schwierigkeiten von Drops und Sprüngen angekommen ist  das man nicht immer allen alles recht machen kann ist verständlich


----------



## outdoor (20. Mai 2011)

oh schreck... tatsächlich eine verwechslung, kann ich mich wohl nur mit farbenblindheit oder übereifer rausreden...

also dann: rot (FR) ist durchgehend befahrbar und gelb (DH) wird in rot übergleitet.


----------



## outdoor (20. Mai 2011)

aktualisierte teilnehmerliste für den bautag 28.05., bis zu 10 personen können dabei sein:
- Steffen Wolfgram   
- Benjamin Tschage
- Jonas Streve
- Sebastian Weist
- Joshua Weinert
- Robin Linde
- Raik Bollmann


----------



## Nasum (20. Mai 2011)

Ganz kurze Frage: Wie ist den der Zustand der Strecke? Gab es gestern in Braunlage auch solch Sinnflutartigen Regenfälle oder ging es noch?
Danke für die Auskunft


----------



## outdoor (20. Mai 2011)

an alle speedmaster: wir fahren den FR-Champ aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sonntag, 29.05., 15 - 17 uhr könnt ihr auf der roten abfahrt eure fahrzeit stoppen lassen. mit dem freelap-system (uhren werden vom bikeshop für umme zur verfügung gestellt!! danke!!) wird gezeitet.

am ende des tages erstellen wir ein ranking, die ersten drei bekommen schon mal eine klitzekleine kleinigkeit, bevor am ende der saison die bestplatzierten jeder gezeiteten strecke zumindest mal eine 10er-karte erhalten.

wer jetzt schon weiß, dass er seine fahrzeit messen lassen möchte, kann sich über die homepage melden. dann können wir evtl. den zeitbedarf grob abschätzen und ggf. das zeitfenster erweitern.

es folgen weitere zeitnahme-tage, auch auf anderen strecken. mal schauen, ob wir in diesem jahr champions auf allen 4 strecken ermitteln können??

ihr könnt selbstverständlich jederzeit eine solche uhr im bikeshop ausleihen. die zeitnahme funktioniert immer. aber außerhalb der zeitnahme-tage bitte auf andere biker, fußgänger, usw. achten.


----------



## outdoor (21. Mai 2011)

teilnehmerliste bautag 28.05.:
_- Steffen Wolfgram_
_- Benjamin Tschage_
_- Jonas Streve_
_- Sebastian Weist_
_- Joshua Weinert_
_- Robin Linde_
_- Raik Bollmann_
_- Meik Bauermeister_
_- Malte Schönemann_
da wir beim letzten bautag aus den unterschiedlichsten gründen "einige ausfälle" zu verschmerzen hatten (wobei die schmerzen eher bei den betroffenen selbst waren...), lassen wir die anmeldung für 2-3 weitere helfer offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (21. Mai 2011)

also da ich jetzt auch mit auf der Liste stehe... muss ich irgendwas mitbringen? Kann man an dem Tag dann auch noch testen was man gebaut hat? Also mit Bike kommen?


----------



## lukidtm (21. Mai 2011)

war geil wieder heute ... Bis sich mein Mantel dazu entschiedne hat von der felgen sich zu lösen und auch nicht mehr halten wollte  

Danke nochma ans Bikeshop team das sie geholfen haben ihn wieder raufzubekommen auch wenns vergeben war. 

Hoffe demjenigen der sich den FUß geklemmt hat gehts auch gut!! 

Echt toll wie sich die bike da um ein ander küümmer. 

Aber paar umbau anregungne habe ich auch folgen morgen  

Lukas


----------



## derearl (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich war heute zum ersten Mal am Wurmberg und kann sagen das es mir dort sehr gut gefallen hat. Großes Lob an Alle, die sich um die Erstellung und Pflege der Strecken kümmern und stetig daran arbeiten diese weiter zu verbessern . Auch das Liftpersonal war sehr nett. An der Kasse wies man darauf hin, das man ggf. eine 10er Karte kaufen sollte anstatt des Tagestickets weil Gewittergefahr war.

Ich hatte im Vorfeld sehr gemischte Meinungen über die Strecken gehört und war zugegeben etwas skeptisch. Aber nach dem heutigen Tag kann ich für mich sagen das ihr da richtig tolle Strecken habt. Ich werde gerne nochmal wieder kommen. 

Vielleicht noch ein paar Anregungen, wobei ich glaube, dass die weitgehend bekannt sind:

* Viele der Holzelemente enden mit einem stumpfen Drop ins Flat. Auch wenn die nicht hoch sind, aber ich finde die könnten eine Landung vertragen. 

* Auf einigen Strecken sind ein paar Anlieger die enorm helfen den Schwung zu halten. Insbesondere in den etwas flacheren Stücken fand ich das gut. Bitte mehr davon

* Es gibt da so eine "Jumpline" rechts entlang eines Forstwegs (man kommt dann irgendwann zu dem wallride). Mag sein das ich einfach auch zu doof bin die vernünftig zu fahren, aber ich empfand die als nicht sehr schön. Stellenweise sogar gefährlich. Ich fände hier für Anfänger ein paar Table schön und Doubles die auch klar als welche zu erkennen sind und eine vernünftige Landung haben.

* Apropos Sprünge. Insgesamt noch zu wenig, aber ich sehe und lese ihr arbeitet daran 

* Anonsten vielleicht in etwas langsameres Stücken auch mal den ein oder anderen smaleren NS oder Skinny einbauen.

beste Grüße 
Earl


----------



## Weiberheld (23. Mai 2011)

War letztes Jahr 2 mal da - und war sehr enttäuscht...

Habe jetzt vielerorts gelesen und gehört, dass sich der Wurmberg verbessert haben soll. Werde mir das mal diesen Sommer noch einmal anschauen. 

Aller guten Dinge sind drei - hoffe ich mal...


----------



## Nasum (23. Mai 2011)

@Derearl

Ja die Jumpline die du meinst ist nicht ohne(ich denk du meinst die ca. 5 Doubles die da sind) aber die gehen eigentlich gut zu springen wenn du gut Geschwindigkeit hast, aber wie du schon festgestellt hast ist die nix für Anfänger, kommst du zu kurz haste ein Problem( ich liebe das diese Line weil sie sich voll geil fahren lässt), das mit dem Flatdrops hast du recht und ich hoffe das an irgend einen Bautag da auch nochmal was gemacht wird den das stört mich auch am meisten, diese harten Flatdrops...auch wenn es "nur" 1m hoch ist.


----------



## Alexspeed (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Möchte am 28.05 mal bei euch vorbeischauen, kann ich da ungehindert fahren oder sperrt ihr vieles wegen den Bauarbeiten? Kann ich da noch DH durchfahren???

Wollte mal fragen, da ja der DH oben gesperrt ist,  den fand ich immer recht gut, da schön lang, für die Ausdauer ... , gibts da was anderes DH ähnliches was dort hin führt.
Also unten ist der DH recht lahm! Da sollte mehr flow rein damit man den Speed halten kann. Egal.

Der Brutale DH ist offen??? War letztes Jahr mal dort, da war er noch gesperrt. Hab ne mir trotzdem angeschaut und muss sagen ganz oben schön. Mitte glaub auch(Road Gap). Unten viiieeeellll zu flach, wer soll da noch pedalieren??? Gibts da schon ne Lösung ausser mehr Ausdauer?

Und das ist ja wirklich mies das euch jemand das Freelap zeugs klaut. Schade das System wird einige DH´ler anziehen und ist super fürs Training!!!


----------



## fuxy (23. Mai 2011)

Am letzten Samstag und Sonntag waren mein Kumpel  und ich wieder in Braunlage. War mal wieder endgeil, danke an die fleissigen Helfer die immer wieder bauen und ausbessern.


----------



## Magura952 (24. Mai 2011)

Wir ( 2 Kumpels + Meiner einer der Icke und ICH ) schauen morgen vorbei


----------



## outdoor (25. Mai 2011)

am bautag wird nur die passage gesperrt an der wir arbeiten. heisst, am samstag früh ist ein kurzes stück der roten abfahrt (ca. 250m) nicht befahrbar, da müsstet ihr die skipiste lang. um die mittagszeit und am nachmittag sind wir unterhalb des wallride zu gange.

der mittelteil der gelben ist nicht befahrbar: vom forst in mitleidenschaft gezogen. ansonsten sind alle strecken frei, d.h von insgesamt 18 km stehen rund 16 zur verfügung. schaut auf die homepage startseite, grün bedeutet befahrbar.


----------



## Shakrath (25. Mai 2011)

hiho wollt ma fragn ob meine Anmeldung für den Bautag angekommen ist , gruß dome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (26. Mai 2011)

hier das aktuellste update "teilnehmerliste bautag":
_- Steffen Wolfgram_
_- Benjamin Tschage_
_- Sebastian Weist_
_- Joshua Weinert_
_- Dominik Lutzmann_
_- Malte Schönemann_
_- Meik Bauermeister_
_- Raik Bollmann_
_- Robin Linde_
noch könnten wir etwas unterstützung gebrauchen!!!


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Mai 2011)

falls wer zum Bautag aus der Region Alfeld kommt und nciht kommen kann da keine Fahrgemeinschaft, einfach melden.


----------



## tresor23 (28. Mai 2011)

So mal ein schneller einblick was grade am Berg so los ist ... Die jungens ruppen schon wieder ohne ende ....





drei Bilder sind noch im Album da kommen bestimmt noch ein paar als nachschlag....


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (28. Mai 2011)

ist das kurz hinterm wallride ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Mai 2011)

Jo war nen Super Tag und ne Super Truppe heute, freu mich shcon aufs nächste mal.
Ja das ist das Stück direkt hinter dem Wallride, es wurden ein paar kleine Kicker eingebaut, große steine bewegt, nen fetten Stamm entfernt und noch nen rechts Anlieger gebaut.


----------



## lukidtm (28. Mai 2011)

klingt geil

freu mich schon aufs testen wenn ich nächstesmal da bin 

scheint ja auch noch für mich als anfänger fahrbare höhe zu haben der kicker aufm bild ;D

Luki


----------



## stephan- (28. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte niemanden persönlich angreifen, bitte versteht mich nicht falsch.

Ich habe die Umbauaktion aus dem Lift gesehen und ich frage mich: Warum??? 
Der Sprung sieht aus, als hätte er erstens keine vernünftige Anfahrt, zweitens als würde er direkt in einen Baum führen wenn man zu schnell ist und drittens scheint es schon wieder ein typischer Braunlage-Sprung zu sein: Ultra kurzer Kicker mit riesen Radius, wie auf der "Sprunglinie" nach den Northshores. Sowas kann man doch mit einem großen 26" Rad mit viel Federweg nicht vernünftig springen!
Wie wäre es denn mal mit vernünfitg geshapten Absprüngen inkl. Landungen? Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass gut gebaute Sprünge viel mehr Spaß machen, das Sturzrisiko wird auch verringert, weil es Anfängern nicht das Hinterrad hochhaut - was bei solchen kurzen Absprüngen schon oft der Fall ist, wenn man nicht mit rechnet. Man muss sich doch nur mal Willingen oder Winterberg angucken: Nirgends findet man so krasse Radien in den Sprüngen. Die sind alle perfekt geshaped, so das Profi abziehen kann und der Anfänger auch vernünftig drüber kommt. Da gibts nirgends Kicker, die einen halben Meter hoch sind und dabei auch nur einen halben Meter lang.
Der aufgeschüttete Table, den man vom Lift aus sieht ist auch so ein Kandidat, viel zu viel Radius - wobei der noch halbwegs gut springbar ist.
Ich versteh nicht, warum die Sprünge dermaßen kurz gemacht werden und neben die Linien gesetzt werden!
Packt doch die Sprünge genau auf die Linie, wer nicht springt, muss drumrumfahren (Chickenway).

Wie gesagt, habs nur aus dem Lift gesehen und will auch niemanden persönlich angreifen - aber da herrscht einfach Unverständnis über die Situation. Werd ihn mir nochmal direkt ansehen beim nächsten Besuch, aber vom Lift aus sah das sehr fragwürdig aus...


----------



## axl65 (28. Mai 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Ich möchte niemanden persönlich angreifen, bitte versteht mich nicht falsch.
> 
> Ich habe die Umbauaktion aus dem Lift gesehen und ich frage mich: Warum???
> Der Sprung sieht aus, als hätte er erstens keine vernünftige Anfahrt, zweitens als würde er direkt in einen Baum führen wenn man zu schnell ist und drittens scheint es schon wieder ein typischer Braunlage-Sprung zu sein: Ultra kurzer Kicker mit riesen Radius, wie auf der "Sprunglinie" nach den Northshores. Sowas kann man doch mit einem großen 26" Rad mit viel Federweg nicht vernünftig springen!
> ...



Ich schliesse mich meinem Vorredner inhaltlich völlig an.Wir haben es noch aus der Nähe beäugt,ist irgendiwe 
unverständlich das ganze,schade!!!

axl

PS:Ansonsten war Braunlage geil wie immer !!!
Liftpersonal,weil doch manchmal kritisiert,unauffällig und wenn doch dann korrekt und freundlich !!!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (28. Mai 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Ich möchte niemanden persönlich angreifen, bitte versteht mich nicht falsch.
> 
> Ich habe die Umbauaktion aus dem Lift gesehen und ich frage mich: Warum???
> Der Sprung sieht aus, als hätte er erstens keine vernünftige Anfahrt, zweitens als würde er direkt in einen Baum führen wenn man zu schnell ist und drittens scheint es schon wieder ein typischer Braunlage-Sprung zu sein: Ultra kurzer Kicker mit riesen Radius, wie auf der "Sprunglinie" nach den Northshores. Sowas kann man doch mit einem großen 26" Rad mit viel Federweg nicht vernünftig springen!
> ...



Also ohne hier eine große Diskussion zu starten... es gibt keine neuen Sprünge mit großen Radien. Vielleicht sah es aus dem Lift so aus, dann hat es aber getäuscht. Passt immer mindestens ne Radlänge rein und hoch ist da eigentlich auch nichts. Mit dem Table in keinster Weise vergleichbar.

Der neue Kicker stand zu Beginn etwas weiter Richtung Baum, wurde aber aus psychologischen Gründen weiter nach rechts gesetzt. Das Foto zeigt nicht den finalen Zustand. 

Die ursprüngliche Linie wurde grundsätzlich auch nicht verändert, gefährlicher ist daher nichts geworden. Es sind auch bereits einige Leute problemlos gefahren heute. Daher schaut es euch beim nächsten Mal einfach an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnafert (28. Mai 2011)

also den neuen table finde ich absolut in ordnung (vor allem im vergleich zu den restlichen tables )
den kicker finde ich auch zu kurz. fährt sich einfach unangenehm. 
wer hat aber denn den stein vor dem letzten neuen kicker mit der spitzhacke bearbeitet und dann mittendrin aufgehört. so siehts jedenfalls aus. jetzt ist da in der mitte ein loch mit schönen spitzen kanten 

ansonsten hat´s wieder sehr viel spass gemacht. und die line im wald nach dem FR roadgap ist wirklich gut gelungen 
schön wie sich der park entwickelt.


----------



## fuxy (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo, hab mir heute auf der letzten Abfahrt das fertige Werk der fleissigen "Bauer" mal angesehen, und ich muß auch sagen die Kicker sind wirklich zu steil und der erste zeigt wirklich auf einen Baum, wenn man da die Line nicht genau trifft, trifft man was anderes....deinen Freund den Baum. Der Anlieger mit dem Absprung ist sehr schön gelungen. Bitte flachere Kicker....bööööööööttee.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (29. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, von welchen Stellen hier gerade die Rede ist.

Ganz zu Beginn des Abschnitts haben wir einen Stein etwas wagerechter gestellt. Danach haben wir für den ersten Double links einen ohnehin dort liegenden Stein etwas aufgeschüttet, damit man besser über den nächsten Stein gesprungen kommt um dann den neuen kicker sauber nehmen zu können. Diese "Aufschüttung" ist aber nahezu ebenerdig. Der eigentliche Kicker ansich hat natürlich schon etwas Steigung, die ich aber als asbolut unkritisch einstufe. Wie gesagt, kein Vergleich zum neuen Table, den ich auch nicht besonders gelungen finde. 

Falls ihr den kleinen "Kicker" rechts neben der Line meint,... der ist nur entstanden, da wir noch Erde in der Schubkarre hatten. Er ist sicher kein highlight, aber wir wollten die Strecke einfach an möglichst vielen Stellen aufpeppen und etwas abwechslungsreicher gestalten. Um dort aber am nächsten Baum zu landen, muss man sich schon ganz ordentlich anstrengen. 

Ich persönlich finde, dass der Abschnitt deutlich an Charme gewonnen hat. Kritik und Feedback wird von den Organisatoren aber bestimmt erhört.


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (29. Mai 2011)

also nen kleiner verbesserungsvorschlag von mir wären noch die "landungen" an der dropbox da da schon ein paar ordentliche krater und wurzeln rausgefahren sind ! wenn man da ein kleines bisschen begradigen würde ,würden sich auch mehr "anfänger" da drüber jagen denke ich ! sollte aber denoch eine dh strecke bleiben und nicht zur waldautobahn mutieren  ... alles in allem freue ich mich schon auf meinen nächsten besuch in braunlage und find es genial was da alles in so kurzer zeit entstanden und verbessert worden ist  würde mich nicht wundern wenn braunlage in ein paar jahren einer der best besuchtesten parks ist wenn das so weiter geht !


----------



## detlefracing (29. Mai 2011)

wAr_in_mY_heAd schrieb:


> also nen kleiner verbesserungsvorschlag von mir wären noch die "landungen" an der dropbox da da schon ein paar ordentliche krater und wurzeln rausgefahren sind ! wenn man da ein kleines bisschen begradigen würde ,würden sich auch mehr "anfänger" da drüber jagen denke ich ! sollte aber denoch eine dh strecke bleiben und nicht zur waldautobahn mutieren  ... alles in allem freue ich mich schon auf meinen nächsten besuch in braunlage und find es genial was da alles in so kurzer zeit entstanden und verbessert worden ist  würde mich nicht wundern wenn braunlage in ein paar jahren einer der best besuchtesten parks ist wenn das so weiter geht !



wenn da noch viel mehr Leute kommen, dann müssen die sich aber was anderes mit dem Lift einfallen lassen


----------



## el Lingo (29. Mai 2011)

gnafert schrieb:


> wer hat aber denn den stein vor dem letzten neuen kicker mit der spitzhacke bearbeitet und dann mittendrin aufgehört. so siehts jedenfalls aus. jetzt ist da in der mitte ein loch mit schönen spitzen kanten .


Man hätte den Stein auch lassen können, wir er ist, hätte auch gut gepasst. Aber da wir uns Sorge um Eure Schaltwerke gemacht haben, wurde er etwas bearbeitet. Schrfe Kanten ja, aber nur in Abrollrichtung, da kann also beim Landen absolut nichts passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (29. Mai 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Der Sprung sieht aus, als hätte er erstens keine vernünftige Anfahrt, zweitens als würde er direkt in einen Baum führen wenn man zu schnell ist und drittens scheint es schon wieder ein typischer Braunlage-Sprung zu sein: Ultra kurzer Kicker mit riesen Radius, wie auf der "Sprunglinie" nach den Northshores. Sowas kann man doch mit einem großen 26" Rad mit viel Federweg nicht vernünftig springen!
> Wie wäre es denn mal mit vernünfitg geshapten Absprüngen inkl. Landungen? Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass gut gebaute Sprünge viel mehr Spaß machen, das Sturzrisiko wird auch verringert, weil es Anfängern nicht das Hinterrad hochhaut - was bei solchen kurzen Absprüngen schon oft der Fall ist, wenn man nicht mit rechnet. Man muss sich doch nur mal Willingen oder Winterberg angucken: Nirgends findet man so krasse Radien in den Sprüngen. Die sind alle perfekt geshaped, so das Profi abziehen kann und der Anfänger auch vernünftig drüber kommt. Da gibts nirgends Kicker, die einen halben Meter hoch sind und dabei auch nur einen halben Meter lang.
> 
> Wie gesagt, habs nur aus dem Lift gesehen und will auch niemanden persönlich angreifen - aber da herrscht einfach Unverständnis über die Situation. Werd ihn mir nochmal direkt ansehen beim nächsten Besuch, aber vom Lift aus sah das sehr fragwürdig aus...



Fahr die neuen Elemente erstmal, dann sind wir alle für Kritik offen. Vielleicht siehst Du die Jumps dann auch mit anderen Augen.

Das Thema Baum wurde gestern lange und ausführlich besprochen, ich hätte den Sprung nicht noch mal versetzt, da auch für die Leute, die auf dem Bike sicherer sind, ein Reiz bestehen sollte. Im Sinne aller haben wir den dann aber versetzt. Dort noch den Baum zu treffen, grenzt schon an Unmöglichkeit.

Fehlende Landungen sehe ich an den neuen Stellen nicht. Wir haben bewußt geschaut, dass wir das Gelände und das Gefälle nutzen, um mit kleinen Sprüngen mehr Flow zu bringen. Wer will, kann bei dem oben genannten Sprung aber gerne auch ein paar Meter weiter abziehen.

Fahrbar ist aber alles, was gestern neu entstanden ist, das haben ein paar Jungs aus Hamburg gleich im ersten Anlauf, ohne sich das vorher groß anzuschauen, bewiesen.


----------



## outdoor (29. Mai 2011)

erst mal vielen dank an die helfer vom bautag! jeder hat sich wieder mächtig reingekniet, prima sache!

dass hier so kontrovers über die unterschiedlichsten element diskutiert wird zeigt doch, dass die vorlieben ganz individuell sind. damit meine ich z.b. nicht die landungen nach der dropbox!! da müssen wir sicher auch noch ran, keine frage.

die jungs von der seibahn werden sich in den nächsten tagen um die gesperrte passage des DH-süd kümmern und die baumstümpfe im unteren bereich (wo DH und FR auf einer trasse verlaufen) kümmern: raus damit!!

an den kommenden bautagen werden wir uns weiter um die beiden südabfahrten kümmern, auch thema dropbox. parallel versuchen wir stück für stück auch dem DH-nord (racetrack) etwas mehr flow einzuhauchen.

trotzdem: immer her mit euren anmerkungen.


----------



## outdoor (29. Mai 2011)

zeitnahme auf dem FR:
trotz kleineren "unregelmäßigkeit"en (abtrassierung, streckenführung) haben einige jungs ihre zeiten in den berg gebrannt:

1. henning brandenburger / team harzcore 4:53 min (sieger und held des tages!!)
2. holger pape / team harzcore 4:59 min
3. unbekannter rider 5:05 min
4. marvin tack 5:18 min
5. peter hülsmann 6:11 min
6. sebastian schubert 10:19 (mit umweg und technikproblemen)

die ersten drei haben moch was gut bzw. einen kleinen preis verdient: ein biker-menü (essen&getränk) im gipfelstürmer. bitte bei mir melden.

ihr könnt jederzeit im bikeshop eine uhr leihen und eure bestzeit dort notieren lassen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bitte aber immer auch auf andere personen am berg achten, danke!


----------



## stephan- (29. Mai 2011)

Von wo bis wo wird denn gemessen? 
Der Freeride ist doch eigentlich oben von der Plattform, dann Dropbox, dann rechts zu den Shores rein, übers Roadgap, dann die Doublelinie, am Wallride vorbei und wieder in den Wald rein.. aber wie gehts dann weiter? Werden die unteren Stücke, die neben dem Forstweg verlaufen, auch noch mitgezählt?
Mir würden da einige Passagen einfallen, an denen man abkürzen könnte, wenn keine feste Linie da ist, z.b. einfach alle Doubles nach dem Roadgap links auf dem Weg umfahren und dann die Wiese runterknallen... 
Ein paar Erläuterungen dazu wären interessant 


Die Dropbox find ich eigentlich wunderbar, man muss eben ein wenig aufpassen wo man hinspringt bzw. ist der Sprung in die "falsche" Richtung gut fürs Adenalin


----------



## Nasum (29. Mai 2011)

Wenn man den großen Drop springt dann knallt die Landung schon, er ist ja so gut springbar aber ein wenig "sanfter" könnte die Landung sein.Es ist ja wenn nur eine Kleinigkeit die man dort machen müsste.An dem kleinen und den mittleren Drop gibt es m.M. nach nix zu meckern.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Mai 2011)

Start oben auf der Plattform, Ziel ist unten wenn du aus dem Wald heraus kommst, da wo der neue Holzzaun zum Lift gebaut wurde, achte mal auf das Neongelbe Rechteck das auf dem Boden gesprüht ist.
Aber mit dem Abkürzen ahste recht, Schummeln ist da recht einfach.
Steht schon nen Termin zum Bauen im Juni fest?


----------



## gnafert (29. Mai 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> trotzdem: immer her mit euren anmerkungen.



spontane anregungen:
- die double-line nach dem waldstück vom FR verbessern, weniger steile und kurze landungen. ruhig nen table mit rein für´s rantasten.
- die beiden anlieger unten links (vom vorigen jahr) reparieren
- den landebereich am drop danach besser definieren
- noch nen kleineren wallride statt anlieger (wenn es die bauabsprachen mit dem forst hergeben)
- auf dem mittleren flachstück vom DH die großen Steine mit einbinden. das braucht sicherlich zeit aber ich denke, mit dem abschnitt lässt sich was feines anstellen, trotz des niedrigen gefälles.
- unten am letzten drop vom FR rechts im wald die kuhle vor der "eigentlichen" landung füllen, damit man den auch kürzer springen kann

fertig


----------



## stephan- (29. Mai 2011)

gnafert schrieb:


> spontane anregungen:
> - die double-line nach dem waldstück vom FR verbessern, weniger steile und kurze landungen. ruhig nen table mit rein für´s rantasten.



Deutlich längere Absprünge wären auch angebracht. Die Dinger kann man mit dem großen Rad nicht wirklich schön springen...

Entweder deutlich länger bei gleichem Radius oder eben geringeren Radius.
Und die Sprünge bitte nicht so eigenartig in der Länge (gemeint ist Sprungdistanz, also Weite) variieren - hier einer der viel zu kurz ist und man springt ins Flat, danach einer wo man voll ankesseln muss um ihn gerade so zu schaffen - macht keinen Sinn und wenig Spaß. Entweder alle etwa gleich lang oder nach hinten immer länger werden lassen 
Und bitte wirklich vernünftig fahrbare und definierte Absprünge ohne irgendwelche rausstehenden Kanten. 
Gleiches gilt für die "Sprunglinie" nach der Northshoreline, die neben dem Singletrail ist. Total unsystematisch, unsymmetrisch und sinnfrei gebaut, sowohl was Distanzen angeht, als auch Winkel und Radius von Absprung und Landung.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Mai 2011)

Achja für diejenigen die meckern der Lift sein zu langsam und so.
Redet ruhig mal mit dem Betreiber er kann euch aufklären warum es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt.
Wir hatten da gestern beim Essen ein Gespräch gehabt und sind jetzt deutlich schlauer.
Die Betreiber würden gerne anders aber dies geht nicht da gewisse Sachen vom Hersteller der bahn vorgegeben sind die sich so nicht anders lösen lassen.
Bikes rein geht ja nicht da die Kabinen von der größe nicht passen.
Bike vor und hinter die Gondel geht nicht, da die Gondeln beim einfahren sehr dicht  auffahren und einen impuls an die vorfahrende Gondel geben um weiter zu fahren.
Man könnte durchaus noch Gondel zusätzlich in den Betrieb nehmen aber dann ist die wechselzeit im Tal und am Berg recht schnell, einige haben jetzt ja schon manchmal Probleme ihre BIke einzuladen, noch weniger Zeit geht da nicht.
Einige waren sauer wegen den Roller, da diese immer zwischendurch dran kamen.
Dies wurde geändert, da der Verleiher seine Roller unten im Tal verleiht und die Rollerfahrer samt gefährt sich genauso wie wir Biker unten in die Schlange anstellen müssen.


----------



## stephan- (29. Mai 2011)

Es wäre fürs WE schonmal ein Anfang wenn einfach ein paar mehr Biketräger eingehängt würden, denn der Großteil der Schlange besteht nunmal aus Rad- und Rollerfahrern - zwischendrin fahren ständig leere Gondeln hoch, obwohl die Halle voll ist.
Dazu wurde mir gesagt, es gäbe nicht mehr Biketräger - eine Option wäre ja, einfach ein paar neue zu ordern. Wird hoffentlich auch noch geschehen, die Betreiber sollten ja langsam merken, dass man mit Rad- und Rollerfahrern gut Kohle machen kann.
Wäre jedenfalls ne gute Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde, ja ein paar mehr Bikegondeln wären schon schön, momentan ist es ja so 3 Personengondeln, 1 Bikegondel usw. es wäre uns schon sehr geholfen wenn man 2 PG und 1 BG einhängen würde.
Warum ist das neue Table von der Anfahrt her so steil? Die Landung ist super, die Anfahrt müßte die selbe Steigung haben wie die Landung, dann könnten die Pro´s drüberrauschen und die Anfänger sich rantasten, vieleicht kann da ja noch nachgebessert werden.


----------



## jaamaa (29. Mai 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Achja für diejenigen die meckern der Lift sein zu langsam und so.





stephan- schrieb:


> es gäbe nicht mehr Biketräger - eine Option wäre ja, einfach ein paar neue zu ordern.



Ich hatte da auch anders gedacht, aber das hatt mir ein paar Seiten vorher Resendisbeck ganz verständlich erklärt, warum das nicht geht. Dann ist es nunmal so wie es ist...


----------



## stephan- (29. Mai 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis, habe den Thread nicht komplett verfolgt. Verständliche Erklärung, konnte man sich vorher schon denken, dass das seine Gründe haben wird. Schade ist es trotzdem.


----------



## fuxy (29. Mai 2011)

OK Gecheckt, vielen Dank.


----------



## stephan- (30. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte mal nachfragen: Am Samstag wurde ich beim Wallride fotografiert und habe "euch" auch direkt angesprochen, ihr meintet, die Bilder würden hier landen - daher meine Nachfrage.
Einer von euch fuhr ein Zonenschein, ich glaub ihr wisst eh, dass ihr gemeint seid.  
Wäre toll, wenn man die Bilder bekommen könnte


----------



## HenningHarzcore (31. Mai 2011)

Kleiner Film vom letzten Freitag.


----------



## outdoor (31. Mai 2011)

habe die neuen hinweise zur optimierung der strecken notiert - danke. werden mit betreiber und "bautruppe" besprochen. alles auf einmal wird schwierig, aber wir bleiben dran!


----------



## Wurmbergschreck (31. Mai 2011)

*Freelap*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgR0WxZfV-w&feature=player_detailpage#t=8s


----------



## Igetyou (1. Juni 2011)

Wollte am Freitag nach Braunlage fahren. Starte aus Osterode 10:00 Uhr. Ist jemand von euch auch zufällig in Braunlage?

Gruß
Igetyou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Juni 2011)

Jepp wir kommen zu zweit, evtl ncoh jemand aus Hannover und Elze


----------



## Igetyou (2. Juni 2011)

Alles klar..Werde wahrscheinlich auch mit einem Kollegen kommen.Hoffentlich ist es schön leer.


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Juni 2011)

die meisten liegen bestimmt im koma.
Hofentlich wird morgen der süd DH wieder komplett geöffnet und nciht erst Samstag


----------



## Wurmbergschreck (2. Juni 2011)

*Der Park ist komplett offen !!!*

http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/


Und heute mega voll .


----------



## Igetyou (2. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> die meisten liegen bestimmt im koma.
> Hofentlich wird morgen der süd DH wieder komplett geöffnet und nciht erst Samstag



Umso besser für uns...


----------



## gnss (2. Juni 2011)

Wurmbergschreck schrieb:


> Und heute mega voll .








Die Strecken nicht, eher die Talstation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (2. Juni 2011)

Boah! Da hätt ich ja gekotzt


----------



## jaamaa (2. Juni 2011)

gnss schrieb:


> Die Strecken nicht, eher die Talstation.



Das ist ja fast wie in den besten Zeiten im Winter. Wie lang war denn die Wartezeit? Ich schätz mal so zw. 60-80min???


----------



## Schnitte (2. Juni 2011)

45-60 min. Wartezeit...
toll war anders...aber Wetter und Strecke waren im richtigen Zustand  allerdings wurden manche Strecken echt entschärft im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr...


----------



## Igetyou (2. Juni 2011)

Werde morgen ab 11 in Braunlage sein.
Gelbes Pitch,schwarz-weiße Klamotten.

Ride on


----------



## fuxy (2. Juni 2011)

Werde erst wieder am Samstag vorbeischauen. ******* war das heute voll.....


----------



## Igetyou (2. Juni 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> Werde erst wieder am Samstag vorbeischauen. ******* war das heute voll.....


Meinst du es wird morgen auch wieder so sein?Morgen müssen ja ein paar Leute arbeiten.

Ich würde sagen, dass es Sa. wieder voller wird.


----------



## Faron_Zlay (3. Juni 2011)

Bin heute mit meinem Bruder am Start. Das erste Mal. Das wird bombe !!!

Wir sehen uns


----------



## fuxy (3. Juni 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Meinst du es wird morgen auch wieder so sein?Morgen müssen ja ein paar Leute arbeiten.
> 
> Ich würde sagen, dass es Sa. wieder voller wird.


 
Werden gleich um 9:30 da sein. da ist noch leer.


----------



## Schnitte (3. Juni 2011)

wieder genialer Tag 
aber die Monsterroller Fahrer nerven. Letztes Jahr wurden die Dinger doch mit einem Auto nach oben gebracht, wieso geht es dieses Jahr nicht? Würde die Schlange echt entschärfen...


----------



## Bogeyman (3. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab wieder umgedreht als ich die Schlange gesehen habe. Wurde das am Nachmittag noch schlimmer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (4. Juni 2011)

Ich liebe dieses Forum. Auch weil es mich von einem Braunlage-Besuch abhält. Danke und trotzdem viel Spaß denen, die da hin müssen, weil Alternativen zu weit weg sind ...


----------



## Schnitte (4. Juni 2011)

also einmal haben wir 45 min. gewartet, die anderen Male waren es 20-30 min. 
das ist aus meiner Sicht ok
ärgerlich ist eher noch, dass Strecken entschärft werden und sinnlos mit Kickern voll gestopft werden, die vorher schön zum durchrauschen mit vielen Wurzeln waren...
Singletrail dagegen ist richtig Sahne 
wird eigentlich noch was wegen dem DH Abschnitt im Wald gemacht? Die Aussicht vom Lift hat schon gereicht um den nicht zu fahren...


----------



## Faron_Zlay (4. Juni 2011)

Fands eigentlich ganz gut gestern. Außer dass man im oberen Teil im DH und Freeride ruhig mal ein bisschen Trailpflege betreiben könnte. (zu trocken, zu viel loses Geröll)
Der Singletrail und der Dh Race Track sind ziemlich geil. Ich glaube wenn man die Trails 5-6mal fährt reicht das dann auch erstmal für einen Tag. 

Der "neue" Dh Abschnitt im Wald ist absolut fürn Hintern.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juni 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> Werden gleich um 9:30 da sein. da ist noch leer.



Clever


----------



## Constiful (4. Juni 2011)

Moin moin !

Also ich kann Schnitte nur zu stimmen , wer am Wochenende nach Braunlage fährt muss mit etwas Wartezeit rechnen , find ich auch net weiter schlimm.
Nur das Stück auf der Freeride hinter der Wallride hätte meiner Meinung so bleiben können, weil man da so unglaublich schnell wurde und bis zur Mittelstation hin einfach durch krachen konnte... Ich fands geil , und jetz noch ne "langsame" Kurve 
Der Anlieger sieht schon gut aus nur aus meiner Sicht an der falschen Stelle....
Sry aber hier ist ja konstruktive Kritik erwünscht


----------



## Schnitte (4. Juni 2011)

genau der Abschnitt nach dem Wallride war genial...
den Anlieger finde ich fast zu flach...könnte ein Stück höher sein, um da nicht zuviel Schwung rauszunehmen...dafür ist die kleine Kante danach ganz hübsch  
und der neue Table ist echt zu stark geshappt...bissel flacher wäre toll...


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Juni 2011)

Liftschlange war Teils schon ganz schön heftig, siehe Foto. Bis zum Mittag 2 mal hochgekommen, haben dann mehr sektion gemacht. Komsciherweise kam dann ab und an mal 1er vorbei gefahren, standen wohl alle am Lift.

Der überabeitete Dh Aschnitt ist fürn A******, Fette Baumstümpfe in der Leine, zum Teil recht viele schrafe Kurven, die das Tempo gut niedrig halten. Plötzliche furchen wo man nciht drüber kam da zu langsam.
Am schlimsten waren die Wanderer. Aus dem Lift riefen wir schon das sie auf einer Bike Strecke stehen. Beim runter fahren haben wir sie fast mitgenommen, da sie an einer unübersichtlichen Stelle oben im Dh standen. Sogar Viele Eltern mit Kindern am steilhang vo DH Einstieg. Die Leute können echt nicht lesen.


----------



## jaamaa (4. Juni 2011)

Eine positive Entwicklung zum Bild vom Donnerstag muß man aber anmerken - die Warteschlage hat sich Richtung Schatten verlagert


----------



## Nasum (4. Juni 2011)

Der war echt gut

Man gut das ich heut in Thale war, da war ich der einzige auf der Strecke mit meinem Kumpels.Aber eigentlich ist es ja ganz gut für den Park das viele Besucher da sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (4. Juni 2011)

Faron_Zlay schrieb:


> Der "neue" Dh Abschnitt im Wald ist absolut fürn Hintern.



+1

Warum wurde die ursprüngliche Streckenführung nicht wieder hergestellt?


----------



## fuxy (4. Juni 2011)

Jup war wieder einmal sehr schön, bis auf die Wanderer, der Höhepunkt war am Mittwoch als ich den DH gleich hinter der Bergstation runter gefahren bin kam mir ein älterer Herr mit Hund  entgegen und beschimpfte mich ich hätte hier nichts zu suchen usw. ich war leider schon zu schnell vorbei als das ich Ihn auf sein Fehlverhalten hätte hinweisen können. 
Vieleicht macht der Betreiber unten und oben mal ein Schild hin wo nochmal darauf hingewiesen wird, das Wanderer auf unseren Strecken nichts zu suchen haben. Das wär mal wirklich super, die gefährden sich und uns, wobei wir besser "gekleidet" sind, als die.
Das Teilstück nach dem Wallride ist eher gefährlich, als schön geworden, der Anlieger ist super, aber die 2 bis 3 Kicker auf dem kurzen Stück versauen die ehemals schöne Strecke, meine bitte, zurückbauen.


----------



## Schnitte (5. Juni 2011)

Schilder scheinen bei den Leuten auch nichts zu bringen.
Siehe Monsterroller Strecke, die ist nun wirklich ausgewiesen, aber trotzdem wurden wir bei ner kurzen Pause, in Nähe der Northshores immer wieder gefragt, wo es für die Rollerfahrer weitergeht...
Als wir jedesmal auf die Schilder verwiesen haben, wurde uns nicht geglaubt...wie dämmlich können eigentlich manche Menschen sein  
Wanderer die gleiche Geschichte, wenn ich mich angehen lassen muss, dass wir nicht so rasen sollen, auf einer Strecke die für uns vorgesehen ist, dann könnte ich eher ausrasten.
Aber ist ja in anderen Parks nicht anders...


----------



## BikeTiefling (5. Juni 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> kam mir ein älterer Herr mit Hund  entgegen und beschimpfte mich ich hätte hier nichts zu suchen usw.



Das könnte der Typ sein den wir Donnerstag gesehen haben
Wir stehen zu zweit in der Nähe des Einstiegs zum DH. Kommt ein älteres Pärchen mit Hund, lamentieren kurz, die Frau dreht um der Mann "klettert" mit Hund den DH runter. 
Mein Mitfahrer meinte der hätte sich aufgregt, dass zu viele Wege gesperrt sind und ist mit Absicht den DH runter.


----------



## Resendisback (5. Juni 2011)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Das könnte der Typ sein den wir Donnerstag gesehen haben
> Wir stehen zu zweit in der Nähe des Einstiegs zum DH. Kommt ein älteres Pärchen mit Hund, lamentieren kurz, die Frau dreht um der Mann "klettert" mit Hund den DH runter.
> Mein Mitfahrer meinte der hätte sich aufgregt, dass zu viele Wege gesperrt sind und ist mit Absicht den DH runter.



So UNFASSBAR! Und leider momentan häufiger, habe es nun auch zweimal erlebt, einmal weil die zwei älteren Herren nicht wussten das es eine Strecke für uns ist (mangelnde Beschilderung) und ein anderes mal einfach stur auf der Strecke weiter gelaufen - ich möchte mir NICHT ausmalen was passiert wenn jemand mit Hund nach einer Kurve plötzlich vorm Rad steht


----------



## coma1976 (5. Juni 2011)

ich sag nur fischmob bonanzarad
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XruGr031ua0"]YouTube        - âªFischmob - Bonanzaradâ¬â[/nomedia]

also macht das 3 Punkte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (5. Juni 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> Das Teilstück nach dem Wallride ist eher gefährlich, als schön geworden, der Anlieger ist super, aber die 2 bis 3 Kicker auf dem kurzen Stück versauen die ehemals schöne Strecke, meine bitte, zurückbauen.



Könnt Ihr eigentlich alle nicht fahren oder wo ist das Problem?

Das Stück unterhalb des Wallrides wurde in der Ideallinie bis runter zum Anlieger NICHT verändert, es wurden lediglich links und rechts der Linie etwas hinzugefügt, um denen, die etwas mehr wollen und können, dies auch zu ermöglichen. Alle, die sich hier nicht trauen, können wie gewohnt weiter mittig durchfahren, also wo ist hier das Problem??? Es steht ja nirgends geschrieben, dass jeder alles fahren muss und eine Strecke, die nur maximales Tempo und maximale Bodenhaftung bietet ist absolut nicht das, was man unter einer Freeride-Strecke versteht.


----------



## Der Bäcker (5. Juni 2011)

fands heute eigentlich richtig cremig...
war ja au zum glück nich so voll....
naja an dem einen neuen anlieger hab ich mich immer schwer getan weil früher gings ja dort grade aus weiter...aba sonst fett


----------



## Schnitte (5. Juni 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr eigentlich alle nicht fahren oder wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Das Stück unterhalb des Wallrides wurde in der Ideallinie bis runter zum Anlieger NICHT verändert, es wurden lediglich links und rechts der Linie etwas hinzugefügt, um denen, die etwas mehr wollen und können, dies auch zu ermöglichen. Alle, die sich hier nicht trauen, können wie gewohnt weiter mittig durchfahren, also wo ist hier das Problem??? Es steht ja nirgends geschrieben, dass jeder alles fahren muss und eine Strecke, die nur maximales Tempo und maximale Bodenhaftung bietet ist absolut nicht das, was man unter einer Freeride-Strecke versteht.



es geht eher um den Vergleich zu vorher. Man hatte schöne Wurzeln und eine ruppige Strecke, die Kurve zum Schluss war schon genial...fand den Abschnitt eher wegen seiner Naturbelassenheit genial...es hat keiner gesagt, dass man es nicht fahren kann...
überhaupt wird um konstruktive Kritik gebeten, also sollte man sich diese auch anhören können


----------



## stephan- (5. Juni 2011)

Mal ernsthaft: Du kritisierst in Braunlage, dass ein Teil nun weniger naturbelassen ist?! In _Braunlage_?!?!


----------



## Schnitte (5. Juni 2011)

mein gott, dass Stück war eben mal genial...das ist meine Meinung...und ich bin damit nicht die Einzige...
ich finde es eher schade, dass an Stellen gebaut wird die es nicht nötig haben und andere Stellen die es bräuchten anscheinend ignoriert werden...
aber jeder empfindet es anders...


----------



## Thorwarth-San (5. Juni 2011)

Heute konnte man echt gut fahren, kaum Wartezeiten am Lift. (war leider für meinem Geschmack etwas zu warm) 
Die am letzten Bautag vorgenommenen änderungen find ich gewöhnungsbedürftig aber O.K kann man fahren es ist ja wie angesprochen  eine Freeride Strecke (bin einmal über den Anliger hinaus, zu schnell das Gelände dahinter verzeit aber auch mal ein fehler).

Was meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht geht ist der neue DH-Strecken abschnitt grad im Nadelwald da ist noch etwas Arbeit nötig um mal etwas flow da rein zu bringen.

Thema Arbeit wan ist den wieder Bautag ?


----------



## Thorwarth-San (5. Juni 2011)

Der Bäcker schrieb:


> fands heute eigentlich richtig cremig...
> war ja au zum glück nich so voll....
> naja an dem einen neuen anlieger hab ich mich immer schwer getan weil früher gings ja dort grade aus weiter...aba sonst fett



Heute konnte man echt gut fahren, kaum Wartezeiten am Lift. (war leider für meinem Geschmack etwas zu warm) 
Die am letzten Bautag vorgenommenen änderungen find ich gewöhnungsbedürftig aber O.K kann man fahren es ist ja wie angesprochen  eine Freeride Strecke (bin einmal über den Anliger hinaus, zu schnell das Gelände dahinter verzeit aber auch mal ein fehler).

Was meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht geht ist der neue DH-Strecken abschnitt grad im Nadelwald da ist noch etwas Arbeit nötig um mal etwas flow da rein zu bringen.

Thema Arbeit wan ist den wieder Bautag ?


----------



## Resendisback (6. Juni 2011)

Steht jedes mal im Eventkalender  ist der 18.


----------



## Nasum (6. Juni 2011)

So dann hab ich mich gleich mal wieder angemledet für den Bautag...freu mich schon da die anderen Bautage auch sehr geil waren
Aller guten Dinge sind drei


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Juni 2011)

Bin auch gemeldet mit vorbehalt, falls mein Sohn früher aus dem Bauch will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (7. Juni 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> ....bis auf die Wanderer, der Höhepunkt war am Mittwoch als ich den DH gleich hinter der Bergstation runter gefahren bin kam mir ein älterer Herr mit Hund  entgegen und beschimpfte mich ich hätte hier nichts zu suchen usw. ich war leider schon zu schnell vorbei als das ich Ihn auf sein Fehlverhalten hätte hinweisen können.
> Vieleicht macht der Betreiber unten und oben mal ein Schild hin wo nochmal darauf hingewiesen wird, das Wanderer auf unseren Strecken nichts zu suchen haben. Das wär mal wirklich super, die gefährden sich und uns, wobei wir besser "gekleidet" sind, als die....



Meine Meinung. Die Strecken an sich müssen für Biker und Wanderer, der Sicherheit zuliebe, deutlich besser gekenntzeichnet sowie abgesperrt werden. Hinweisschilder wie " Betreten für Wanderer verboten ! LEBENSGEFAHR ! " vor jedem Streckeneingang, gut sichtbar, plaziert werden, damit sogar Mandy und Justin es raffen und Oma Frieda sich mit Opa Heinz da nicht drauf verirrt. Ebenso können diese typischen Diskussion um "Wer WO DAS RECHT ZU FAHREN/GEHEN HAT" vermieden werden.

Das geht solange gut bis iwer mit Vollgas einen Wanderer  platt macht der meint die Strecke wäre ein Wanderweg für "Fortgeschrittene".


----------



## outdoor (8. Juni 2011)

neuer monat - neuer *bautag*!!! diese mal schon am 18.06.

es gibt noch viele freie plätze. bisher haben sich erst 3 gemeldet die schwielen an den händen haben wollen:
- Benjamin Tschage
- Dominik Lutzmann
- Steffen Wolfgram

und weil motivation not tut: wer drei mal in 2011 an den bautagen mitgeholfen hat, der bekommt ein *dh-trikot* für umme. einen abnehmer haben wir schon.

und weil wir schon beim thema "give-aways" sind: am 19.06. wird wieder ein *zeitnahmetag* durchgeführt. wahrscheinlich auf den süd-dh. da gibt es für die 3 zeitschnellsten dieses mal je fünf freifahrten und einen durstlöscher im "gipfelstürmer". dieses mal wird die strecke eindeutig ausgewiesen und es bleibt zeit für probefahrten, zumindest um sich die linie aus zu gucken - es werden bodenmarkierungen gemacht, zusätzlich abtrassiert. uhren wieder im bikeshop.


----------



## outdoor (8. Juni 2011)

dh-menü im "gipfelstürmer"

für alle die keine verpflegung im kofferraum mitbringen gibt es für schlappe 5,50  in der gastro der talstation ein essen (spaghetti, schnitzel oder kässpätzle) inkl. kleinem getränk.

hier könnt ihr auch bald euer "pferd" in sichtweite der gastro anbinden. an der theke bekommt ihr ab dem 17.6. ein einfaches kabelschloß geliehen.


----------



## outdoor (8. Juni 2011)

*ladies-dh-kurse*

am 06. august findet ein kurs mit nicole beege statt, vom 01.-02. oktober wird antje kramer fahrstunden geben.

genaueres dazu in kürze auf der homepage.


----------



## Nasum (8. Juni 2011)

Schön, bin ja das dritte mal dabei


----------



## outdoor (8. Juni 2011)

und da fällt mir noch was ein......
weil es immer ein wenig kompliziert ist mit den streckennamen bzw. es immer die diskussionen gibt "ist es nun ein dh oder ist es keiner", rufe ich heute die *streckentaufe* aus!! ich werfe mal ein, zwei vorschläge pro strecke in den ring und wenn ihr meint bessere zu haben, immer her damit. letztendlich entscheidet der betreiber über die vorschläge:

DH Süd (gelb) = Falllinie, diretissima 
DH Nord = Schanzenviertel
Singletrail = Schlangenlinen, Schleichweg 
FR, SS (rot) = Bergwurm 
Sprungline = Einflugscheise, Hubbelpiste
NS = Holzfalle


----------



## agfreerider (8. Juni 2011)

Einflugscheise  - Schrfeibfehler  ??


----------



## morph027 (8. Juni 2011)

@ motivation giveaways

 @ griffigere namen

Auch wenn Ihr's nie allen Recht machen werdet, ich find's einfach Klasse, dass Ihr euch Mühe gebt und die Fahrer mit einbindet.


----------



## outdoor (8. Juni 2011)

pfelber legasthenigga obwohl, wenn ich mir´s recht überlege ist einflugscheise gar nicht so übel - zumindest bis wir die hügelchen optimiert haben, dann können wir das "n" einfügen (aber nicht ans ende des wortes.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (9. Juni 2011)

Der Bikepark ist ab sofort mit einer Fanseite bei *Facebook* vertreten und *twittert* kurze Neuigkeiten durch's Internet.

Wäre super wenn ihr unsere Fanseite bei Facebook anklicken und zu euren Favouriten hinzufügen könntet... denn mit 25 "likes" bekommen wir die Möglichkeit eine schickere Fansitedomain bei Facebook zu ergattern.


----------



## Tobi23 (9. Juni 2011)

hi wie fiende ich euch den bei Facespuck


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Juni 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikepark-Braunlage/215556415144248


----------



## ale2812 (9. Juni 2011)

ich weiß das ist eigtl nicht ganz der richtige platz für meine frage, dennoch scheint mir von allen von mir gesehenen thread, dies einer der passensten...

ich möchte am WE 2 tage im harz verbringen und jeweils einen bikepark am tag anfahren... nun fällt mir nicht wirklich leicht, mich bei dem angebot zu entscheiden...

ich würde auf jeden fall wert auf abwechslung legen, ansonsten muss das niveau nicht wie auf der DH in willingen sein... 

würde mich freuen, wenn ich ein paar tipps bekommen könnte, welche beiden bikeparks ich auf jeden fall besuchen sollte...

im moment würde ich einen tag in braunlage und einen in hahnenklee verbringen... ist das die beste wahl?

danke
ale


----------



## Schnitte (10. Juni 2011)

kommt drauf an wie du die beste Wahl definierst...
ich persönlich finde Braunlage sehr schön und kann es nur jedem empfehlen...auf der anderen Seite stehen lange Wartezeiten bei schönem Wetter...aber jeder Park ist wohl an der einen oder anderen Stelle verbesserungswürdig...


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Juni 2011)

Da du am We da bist würde sich auch Schulenberg lohnen statt Hahnenklee lohnen, die machen an Pfingsten auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (10. Juni 2011)

einen Tag Braunlage und einen Tag in Schulenberg solltest Du Dir gönnen!


----------



## ale2812 (10. Juni 2011)

danke für die antworten!
dann werde ich also auf jeden fall einen tag in braunlage verbringen...

was macht schulenberg attraktiver als hahnenklee? da ihr euch beide für schulenberg aussprecht, muss es ja gründe geben  

danke nochmals für die antworten bis hierher...


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Juni 2011)

Mehr abfahrten fürs Geld, da Schlepplift mit kurzen Liftzeiten (etwas Gewöhnungsbedürftig)
Strecken sind besser, machen jedenfalls mehr spaß.


----------



## el Lingo (10. Juni 2011)

Richtig! Die Wartezeit in Schulenberg geht gegen Null, dazu hast Du dort gute Strecken, was man von Hahnenklee nicht sagen kann. Wenn Du fit bist, kannst mehr als 20 Abfahrten machen, hast dafür 3 Strecken zur Auswahl, die alle viel Flow haben, Sprünge sind an den richtigen Stellen gesetzt und machen Spaß. Sollte eine klare Entscheidung sein


----------



## Tobi23 (10. Juni 2011)

hey weiß das gehört zwar nicht hier hin aber muss ja mal die kracks fragen  
wie weit isn schulenberg?? schulenburg =??? weg...

ps. is wer am sonntag am wurmberg??? vill kann man sich ja mal kennenlernen


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Juni 2011)

so um die 20-25km, fährste Richtung Torfhaus dann Richtung Altonau Okertalsperre, da findeste dann das Alpinium


----------



## Schnitte (10. Juni 2011)

wir sind Sonntag zu sechst am Wurmberg. 3 schnatternde Mädels und 3 genervt Männer


----------



## Tobi23 (11. Juni 2011)

ahhh sehr gut wir sind 2 kerle  einmal grünes kona stinky deluxe und eine santa cruz komplett ohne farbe


----------



## Schnitte (11. Juni 2011)

na wunderbar. fahre ein rot weißes Votec V.SX 2010, dazu ein grünes Giant und der Rest der Truppe ist auf Trek Remedy unterwegs  also falls du uns siehst kannst gern dazu kommen  bis dahin


----------



## Tobi23 (11. Juni 2011)

ja mal sehen ob man sich siehtg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Juni 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> na wunderbar. fahre ein rot weißes Votec V.SX 2010, dazu ein grünes Giant und der Rest der Truppe ist auf Trek Remedy unterwegs  also falls du uns siehst kannst gern dazu kommen  bis dahin



Kann das sein das wir den Freitag nach Himmeltag zusammen im Lift saßen?


----------



## Alexspeed (12. Juni 2011)

Moin Moin,

falls jemand heute dort war, kann er vielleicht mal berichten wie es mit den Wartezeiten am Lift aussieht??? Fahre ca. 2,5 Stunden dorthin und möchte nicht nur am Lift stehen!!!
Scheint ja jetzt ärgerlich zu sein das die Monsterroller auch mit dem Lift fahren und das es recht viele sind.

Danke


----------



## fuxy (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo, werde morgen so gegen 9.30 da sein.


----------



## Thalor (12. Juni 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> falls jemand heute dort war, kann er vielleicht mal berichten wie es mit den Wartezeiten am Lift aussieht???



Sah heute (um 14 uhr) ähnlich aus, wie hier, evtl. ne Idee kürzer. Wartezeit ca. 1 Stunde.


----------



## jaamaa (12. Juni 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> Sah heute (um 14 uhr) ähnlich aus, wie hier, evtl. ne Idee kürzer. Wartezeit ca. 1 Stunde.


Oh, mein Lieblingsbild


----------



## Dune1986 (13. Juni 2011)

Ich war mit einem Kumpel Samstag vor Ort und insgesamt war es ein super Tag. 
Erstaunlicherweise betrug die Wartezeit nur etwa 10 - 15 min, so dass wir mit einem 4h-Ticket 6 Abfahrten machen konnten. 
Ich fand die Verbesserungen, die durch die Bautage entstanden sind, echt gut gelungen. Dadurch sind einige Teilabschnitte nun super flüßig zu fahren. Weiter so 
Zu meinen Lieblingsstrecken gehört der Northshore. Echt geil, dass man den so schnell fahren kann. Allerdings bin ich in der Kurve vor dem letzen Holzelement fast von der Strecke auf den breiten Forstweg gekracht. Hier würde ich mich sehr über einen kleinen Anlieger freuen. (muss nicht solch ein gewaltiges Ding sein, wie die auf den anderen Strecken) Das wäre mein einziger Verbesserungsvorschlag.
Ansonsten war alles andere top!


----------



## Tobi23 (13. Juni 2011)

huhu.. so kleiner bericht zu gestern =)

wir waren gestern mal wieder da.. halb 10 angekommen alles bestens zwar viele wanderer aber das war ja kein ding.. erste abfahrt gemacht und was sehen meine augen da ??? eine mega schlange  sie ging bestimmt bis zum monster roller verleih.. naja einmal angstellt .. 2 abfahrt fertig war es schon 12 .. es ist echt mega kacke .. 

sind dann abgehauen und nach thale gefahren.. 

so das wars


----------



## fuxy (13. Juni 2011)

Bin heute auch nur 2 mal runter und um 12.30 wieder abgehauen, jede menge von diesen  Roller:kotz:. Seilbahnverstopfer.


----------



## Tobi23 (13. Juni 2011)

jo fuxy da gebe ich dir recht.. das ist sooo zum *würgen*

ich checke nicht warum die nicht wieder mit dem Truck hoch gebracht werden... der truck lief doch schon auf gas also billiger gehts doch nicht...

eigendlich war braunlage immer mein favorit aber wenn das nun jedes we so zu geht dann muss ich mir da was überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (13. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Kann das sein das wir den Freitag nach Himmeltag zusammen im Lift saßen?



das kann sein


----------



## gloovE (14. Juni 2011)

War am Sonntag auch wieder da leider schon bei der ersten abfahrt auf dem Racetrack geschmissen, aber das war dann auch nicht mehr so schlimm wenn man ca. 45-60min auf den Lift wartet. Der Park steht noch ganz oben auf meiner Liste, aber wenn die das Lift problem nicht in den Griff bekommen dann wird es wohl nicht mehr lange dauern.... für 5-6 Abfahrten am Tag lohnt es sich dann nicht 2,5h mit dem Auto zu fahren.


----------



## Suicyclist (14. Juni 2011)

Waren am Sonntag das erste Mal in Braunlage und hatten auch 2.5h Anfahrt. Die 3/4h Wartezeit am Lift war echt heftig!

Wir hatten schon die Befürchtung, dass es auf den Trails ähnlich aussieht...
Aber dank der Vielzahl an Strecken und ihrer Länge hatte man trotzdem die meiste Zeit das Gefühl, alleine im Wald zu sein!

Wir waren jedenfalls absolut begeistert und werden wiederkommen.
...dann aber nicht wieder feiertags.

Beim Bikeverleih sagte man uns jedenfalls, dass die langen Wartezeiten hauptsächlich durch die ganzen Feiertagswanderer und -rollerfahrer bedingt war.

Fazit: Gerne wieder aber nie wieder Pfingsten!

(Ich war mal am Ostersonntag auf der Nordschleife; das war noch ätzender!)


----------



## outdoor (14. Juni 2011)

*bautag 18.06.*

an alle die auf eine bestätigung ihrer anmeldung warten:
- Benjamin Tschage
- Dominik Lutzmann
- Steffen Wolfgram
- Timo Schad
- Robin Linde
- Raik Bollmann
- Marc Christiansen
haben sich bisher angemeldet. also sind noch 5 plätze zu vergeben. dazu die crew der seilbahn (bagger, transport, usw.). treffpunkt wie immer 9 uhr am parkplatz talstation, essen und trinken kostet nix.


----------



## Alexspeed (14. Juni 2011)

Ich war nun doch nicht in Braunlage was sich super ausgezahlt hat in Thale!!!
Für eine 2,5h Anfahrt sollte sich der Tag auch lohnen.
Was nützt ein Park mit über 4 Strecken wenn man jede nur 1 mal fahren kann.
Für ein DH Training war Thale besser geeignet!

Am Wochenende werd ich mich wohl immer gegen Braunlage entscheiden. Das ist wirklich sehr schade da ich nur schwierig unter der Woche Urlaub bekomme.


----------



## geq (14. Juni 2011)

Das war ja uch gaaaar nicht zu erwarten...
Einfach mal lieber locker mehr als 20 abfahrten in schulenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (15. Juni 2011)

Es ist ja nun schon ein paar mal über das Seilbahnproblem gesprochen worden, dennoch wird sich der Betreiber früher oder später etwas einfallen lassen müssen um den ansturm am WE von Roller und MTB in den Griff zu bekommen, ich habe noch nie erlebt das Wanderer eine 3/4 Stunde angestanden haben, na mal sehen ob sich bis zum nächsten Jahr was tut.


----------



## tresor23 (17. Juni 2011)

So Morgen ist dann ja bau Tag für einige und der rest wird sich schön auf dem Berg mit Bike austoben ... Wollen jetzt Spontan noch ne After Build and Ride Party machen wenn wir mehr wie 10 15 leute sind bekommen wir unsern eigenen Klubraum mit lauter musik und geflegter Elektronischer Musik oader wenn von euch jemand was anderes Auflegen möchte kein Problem  Also wer lust hat sich abends noch zu amüsieren schreit einfach heir bis Mittag müssen bescheid wissen dann wird für die Bikergemeinde extra auf gebaut im Klubraum vom Jaspers hier im Ort http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jasper-Braunlage-Bistro-Café-Restaurant-Bar/105423896182663?ref=ts 

Also auf auf


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Juni 2011)

Der Neue Bauabschnitt ist mal super gelungen, sieht jetzt schön flüssig aus und wenns noch nen bisschen eingefahren ist dann wird man auch sehr flott dort Unterwegs sein.

Tresor läd bestimmt die tage noch Fotos hoch.

Gute Besserung noch von hieraus an den Schwergestürzten Familienvater am Roadgab. :-(
Hoffentlich lässt sich noch was operieren, letzter Stand war Querschnitslähmung Kopfabwärts.


----------



## fuxy (19. Juni 2011)

Was und Wo habt ihr´s den Schön gemacht?


----------



## Karthoum (19. Juni 2011)

Verdammt, das mit dem Sturz hört sich gar nicht gut an 
Von mir auch eine schnelle Genesung!


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Juni 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> Was und Wo habt ihr´s den Schön gemacht?



nach der ersten Wegkreutzung vom DH Süd, dort wo der DH neu angelegt wurde, er führt jetzt da zu gut 85% im Wald, an einigen stellen weiter unten ist halt der Boden noch recht weich, das wird aber in der nächsten Zeit freigehakt und befestigt.


----------



## tisch (19. Juni 2011)

auch meinerseits noch mal alles gute.

im oberen teil kann man recht gut seine geschwindigkeit halten


----------



## Schnitte (19. Juni 2011)

dem verletzen Fahrer gute Besserung
wie konnte das denn passieren? Roadgap zu kurz gesprungen oder bei der Landung falsch reagiert?


----------



## Karthoum (19. Juni 2011)

Wie ist denn aktuell so die Liftschlange an den Wochenenden?
Ich plane nächste Woche Sonntag hinzufahren, aber was man hier hört von teilweise 45min Wartezeit macht nicht unbedingt Mut... Würde ansonsten wohl nach Schulenberg ausweichen.


----------



## clausi87 (19. Juni 2011)

ich war in den letzten wochen öfter sonntags da und musste nie länger als 15min warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (19. Juni 2011)

der soll wohl einfach an der kante nicht abgesprungen sein und hat wohl auch nicht gezogen, so dass das vorderrad völlig abgesackt ist und hat ne gute halbe drehung vorwärts gemacht.


----------



## nullstein (19. Juni 2011)

Ist der arme Kerl nun wirklich gelähmt? Ist ja grauenhaft.
Ich war erst einmal in Braunlage, daher kenn ich mich dort noch nicht allzu gut aus. Welcher Abschnitt wurde denn gestern bearbeitet? Ich war letzten Samstag da und fand es wirklich super. Bis auf den Waldabschnitt mit dem tiefen lockeren Boden.


----------



## clausi87 (19. Juni 2011)

genau dieses stück wurde unter andem überarbeitet. wie es da genau aussieht wesi ich nicht da ich am norddh mitgebaut hab. da haben wir das stück zwischen landung schanze und der nächsten straße komplett umgebaut.


----------



## Ripgid (19. Juni 2011)

hey jungs, das hört sich alles nicht schlecht an.. gibts auch ein paar Fotos für diejenigen die nicht mitwirken konnten? muss unbedingt mal wieder nach braunlage )

zum unfall: Gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite;

Vielleicht sollte man die Bikepark-Elemente die etwas Fahrkönnen erfordern, durch entsprechende gut lesbare Schilder kennzeichnen. Logisch, dass man sich als Anfänger erstmal anschaut was einen auf der Strecke erwartet, aber offenbar tun dies nicht alle so..


----------



## tisch (19. Juni 2011)

joa fotos wird es wohl noch geben


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (19. Juni 2011)

*erstmal gute besserung an den verunglückten ! hoffe das es doch nicht so schlimm ist wie hier "vermutet" wird ... *

waren am sa in braunlage und mußten mal wieder feststellen das jede menge wandergruppen auf den strecken unterwegs waren daher wäre vielleicht nachbesserungsbedarf bei den schildern ! größer ,die person durchgestrichen
und am besten noch mit blinkenden warnpfeilen die auf das schild zeigen  
ansonsten wars wieder nen prima tag bei euch abgesehen von meinen technischen problemen


----------



## el Lingo (19. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mir heute mal den überarbeiteten DH im Norden angeschaut und muss sagen, dass da wirklich gute Arbeit gemacht wurde. Fährt sich deutlich flüssiger und macht viel mehr Spaß, klasse!


----------



## clausi87 (19. Juni 2011)

läst sich alles springen? wir waren gestern zu fertig um das noch zu testen....


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Juni 2011)

wAr_in_mY_heAd schrieb:


> *erstmal gute besserung an den verunglückten ! hoffe das es doch nicht so schlimm ist wie hier "vermutet" wird ... *
> 
> waren am sa in braunlage und mußten mal wieder feststellen das jede menge wandergruppen auf den strecken unterwegs waren daher wäre vielleicht nachbesserungsbedarf bei den schildern ! größer ,die person durchgestrichen
> und am besten noch mit blinkenden warnpfeilen die auf das schild zeigen
> ansonsten wars wieder nen prima tag bei euch abgesehen von meinen technischen problemen



Vermutungen sinds nicht, da ich die Info direkt vom sohn habe der diese aus dem Krankenhaus bekommen hatte, aber hoffen wir mal das man evtl was Retten kann per OP.

Der Sturz ist durch Unwissen, Übermut passiert, er Herr war leider total nicht Biker in diesem Bereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi23 (19. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Vermutungen sinds nicht, da ich die Info direkt vom sohn habe der diese aus dem Krankenhaus bekommen hatte, aber hoffen wir mal das man evtl was Retten kann per OP.
> 
> Der Sturz ist durch Unwissen, Übermut passiert, er Herr war leider total nicht Biker in diesem Bereich.



acxh du schei**e ja da hoffen wir mal das es alles wieder gut wird


----------



## stephan- (19. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Der Sturz ist durch Unwissen, Übermut passiert, er Herr war leider total nicht Biker in diesem Bereich.




Und dagegen helfen auch die größten Schilder nichts. Dumm gelaufen.


----------



## HenningHarzcore (19. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung auch von mir, wollen wir mal hoffen!

vermisst wird noch eine Schaufel sollte jemand beim befahren der veränderten Nord Downhill Passage eine Rote Schaufel finden dann kann er mir mal eine Nachricht schicken (bitte).
Brauche die noch um weiter zu buddeln 

Das passiert wenn man beim schachten immer so ausflippt und schufftet wie ein Tier.

Also Daumen hoch für alle Bauer Süd und Nordhang es sind wieder tolle Sachen entstanden.
Bald gibt es auf dem Nord DH noch ein Road Gap (mit Landung)
lasst euch überraschen.

So an den Strecken passiert ja viel jetzt muss die Beschilderung noch besser werden und an Tagen wo viel los ist die Beförderung 
Alles wird Gut


Harzcore rules


----------



## stephan- (19. Juni 2011)

Kurze Frage: Ist der "Worldcup-Race-DH" der Nord- oder Süd-DH?


----------



## HenningHarzcore (19. Juni 2011)

Achso wer die Schaufel findet bekommt nen Eis


----------



## HenningHarzcore (19. Juni 2011)

Nord !
Ich finde den Namen aber sch...... deshalb gibt es ja auch die Namensgebung für die Strecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (20. Juni 2011)

Von mir auch erstmal Alles Gute an den Verletzten.
Hört sich gut an was ihr gebaut habt...leider musste ich auch pünktlich los am Samstag und konnt euch beim Bautag nicht lange unterstützen da ich in Krankenhaus musste...Unfall in der Familie.Beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder Vollzeit da.
@Henning  hört sich echt geil an


----------



## tresor23 (20. Juni 2011)

nullstein schrieb:


> Welcher Abschnitt wurde denn gestern bearbeitet? Ich war letzten Samstag da und fand es wirklich super. Bis auf den Waldabschnitt mit dem tiefen lockeren Boden.



Genau den haben wir gemacht... Bilder lade ich hier Morgen hoch die müssen im IBC ja immer winzig sein aber hir schon mal so drei ....


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikepark-Braunlage/215556415144248


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Juni 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Von mir auch erstmal Alles Gute an den Verletzten.
> Hört sich gut an was ihr gebaut habt...leider musste ich auch pünktlich los am Samstag und konnt euch beim Bautag nicht lange unterstützen da ich in Krankenhaus musste...Unfall in der Familie.Beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder Vollzeit da.
> @Henning  hört sich echt geil an



Ich hoffe der Unfall war nicht so Schlimm, Gute Besserung.


----------



## Nasum (20. Juni 2011)

Danke Ben, ich werde es ausrichten.


----------



## stöber (20. Juni 2011)

Ich hab dummerweise die User Namen der beiden vergessen, aber hier die Bilder vom letzten Wochenende!
Leider nicht ganz so toll geworden....


----------



## stephan- (20. Juni 2011)

Der mit dem Eierhorst heißt hier im Forum glaub ich Redbaron oder so.


----------



## tisch (20. Juni 2011)

freue mich schon wieder dann mal den neuen teil auszuprobieren. sieht auf den fotos ja fast noch besser aus


----------



## gloovE (21. Juni 2011)

schicke Bilder vom Racetrack *love*


----------



## outdoor (22. Juni 2011)

auch von mir noch mal großes lob und dankeschön an helfer und sklaventreiber! prima job von allen!!

ich habe eure namen an die seilbahn weiter gegeben damit ihr eure 10er-karte bekommt. einfach ans kassenhäuschen gehen und euren namen nennen.

an alle die abends kein essen mehr bekommen haben: ich bitte um vergebung, aber der koch war leider "schon" weg. ich habe eure namen im "gipfelstürmer" hinterlegt, ihr könnt dort jederzeit das ausstehende essen einfahren - henning, du hast noch zwei gut!


----------



## outdoor (22. Juni 2011)

zeitnahme dh-süd:
wetterlage war nicht unbedingt ein quotenbringer... es wurden nur zwei zeiten im bikeshop genannt
1. Robin Linde 6:02 min
2. Raik Bollmann: 6:23 min
damit gehen auch nur zwei preise (essen im gipfelstürmer plus 5 freifahrten) raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (22. Juni 2011)

seilbahn / wartezeiten:

ohne hier noch mal grundlegend alles neu zu diskutieren: selbstverständlich macht sich die seilbahn gedanken, wie die warterei zu den spitzenzeiten verkürzt werden kann. dazu wird es sicherlich in kürze auch einen lösungsansatz geben.

die super langen wartezeiten von 45 - 60 min sind aber auch die ausnahme, d.h. wenn feiertage mit sonnenschein zusammenfallen. ansonsten ist es sicherlich nicht schlimmer als anderswo. und nicht vergessen: in braunlage sind die besten im renntempo auf den südstrecken (3,5 km) so 5 - 6 min unterwegs. anderswo wartet ihr nach 2 - 3 minütchen abfahrt schon wieder in der schlange.


----------



## playjam (22. Juni 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> seilbahn / wartezeiten:
> die super langen wartezeiten von 45 - 60 min sind aber auch die ausnahme, d.h. wenn feiertage mit sonnenschein zusammenfallen.


 
Da ich nun wegen der Renovierung unserer neuen Ferienwohnung häufiger in Braunlage bin und vom Garten aus die Seilbahn gut beobachten kann, kann ich das bestätigen. Z.B. kamen am sehr sonnigen Pfingsten Massen von Wanderern und Monster-Roller-Fans, wie ich es bisher noch nie außerhalb der Winter-Hochsaison gesehen habe. Ganz Braunlage war voll. An solchen Tagen hilft nur anti-zyklisches Verhalten, d.h. früh ab Seilbahnöffnung bis es Mittags voll wird, dann nachmittags, wenn es leerer wird, wieder bis Schließung fahren.


----------



## Ripgid (22. Juni 2011)

playjam schrieb:


> Da ich nun wegen der Renovierung unserer neuen Ferienwohnung häufiger in Braunlage bin und vom Garten aus die Seilbahn gut beobachten kann, kann ich das bestätigen. Z.B. kamen am sehr sonnigen Pfingsten Massen von Wanderern und Monster-Roller-Fans, wie ich es bisher noch nie außerhalb der Winter-Hochsaison gesehen habe. Ganz Braunlage war voll. An solchen Tagen hilft nur anti-zyklisches Verhalten, d.h. früh ab Seilbahnöffnung bis es Mittags voll wird, dann nachmittags, wenn es leerer wird, wieder bis Schließung fahren.



vom garten aus die Seilbahn beobachten? Vermietest du die Ferienwohnung auch?


----------



## playjam (22. Juni 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> vom garten aus die Seilbahn beobachten? Vermietest du die Ferienwohnung auch?



Ja, das haben wir vor, hier hab ich die Lage markiert. Falls Du mal wieder in Braunlage bist, kannst Du Dir die Wohnung & Garten gerne vor Ort  anschauen. Zur Zeit sind wir aber noch am renovieren und einrichten.

Mehr dazu in diesem Thread: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=516218


----------



## fuxy (22. Juni 2011)

Werde am Sonntag, wenn das Wetter passt, mal wieder in Braunlage aufschlagen, noch wer da aus dem Raum HI, GS, OHA mit denen man sich regelmäßig zum fahren treffen kann?


----------



## Ripgid (22. Juni 2011)

playjam schrieb:


> Ja, das haben wir vor, hier hab ich die Lage markiert. Falls Du mal wieder in Braunlage bist, kannst Du Dir die Wohnung & Garten gerne vor Ort  anschauen. Zur Zeit sind wir aber noch am renovieren und einrichten.
> 
> Mehr dazu in diesem Thread:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=516218




sehr geil. hört sich interessant an.. werd ich mir mal vormerken!


----------



## Tobi23 (22. Juni 2011)

hi leute habe mal diverse fragen an euch.. bin noch neuling in der sceene 

1: merkt man unterschiede zwischen einzelnen reifen zb regen reifen und trocken reifen ??? 

2: wenn ja welche nass reifen würdet ihr empfelen 

gruss


----------



## stephan- (22. Juni 2011)

Swampthing z.B., der geht auch im trockenen super. Als Neuling solltest du dir einfach einen Satz vernünftige Trockenreifen besorgen und damit einfach fahren gehen. Matschreifen brauchst du als Anfänger nicht und eigentlich nur, wenn du Rennen fährst. Am Anfang lieber von der Kohle fahren gehen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Juni 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> Werde am Sonntag, wenn das Wetter passt, mal wieder in Braunlage aufschlagen, noch wer da aus dem Raum HI, GS, OHA mit denen man sich regelmäßig zum fahren treffen kann?



Leider erst wieder am ersten Juli wochenende, bin gestern Vater geworden deshalb darf ich jetzt am We nicht weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (23. Juni 2011)

Glückwunsch Ben Hast ja letztens schon gesagt das es bald soweit ist.Dann viel Spass und wenn soweit ist bring ihn/sie mit zum Wurmberg dann ballern wir da mit dem Kinderwagen runter.


----------



## Schnitte (23. Juni 2011)

glückwunsch an den frisch gebackenen Papa
hoffen wir das der Nachwuchs genauso DH begeistert ist


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Juni 2011)

Danke schön, wenn er nach meiner Tochter kommt dann ja, denn die heizt mitlerweile mit Jahren auf nem Laufrad die bErge runter, am Ende des Jahres kommt dann das Alutech Laufrad hinzu, also wird darauf hingearbeitet das sie biken *G*


----------



## assistulle (24. Juni 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen wie die streckenverhälltnisse sind.......hatte am sonntag vor mit ein paar kumpels zu kommen
gruz


----------



## outdoor (24. Juni 2011)

hey papa ben, auch von mir alles gute.



assistulle schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie die streckenverhälltnisse sind.......gruz


 
strecken sind in gutem zustand, schließlich ist ein team der seilbahn fast täglich draußen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Juni 2011)

Danke Dir. Du kannst Timo und mich wieder auf die Bautagliste setzen für den Juli.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tresor23 (25. Juni 2011)

Auch von mir Alles Gute Ben und natürlich auch an Frau und Kind ...
Ja dann machen wir doch einfach mal ne Bautag Krabbelgruppe auf 
Also meiner hat schon Spaten Schaufel und Harke bekommen  Nächstes jahr kommt der kurze nicht mehr drum rum soviel dann auch zu den Sklaventreibern 

Gruß Marc


----------



## outdoor (25. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Du kannst Timo und mich wieder auf die Bautagliste setzen für den Juli.


 
ihr seid für den bautag 23.7. eingetragen. wenn du so weiter machst kassierst du alle trikots ab


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Juni 2011)

so solls sein *g* nein kommt ja was bei rum und macht spaß


----------



## BikeTiefling (25. Juni 2011)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Ja dann machen wir doch einfach mal ne Bautag Krabbelgruppe auf



Guter Plan Marc


----------



## outdoor (27. Juni 2011)

enduro-workshop (trailtech mit frank schneider) war ein super erfolg!

http://blog.ridethemountain.de/2011/06/23/enduro-workshop-mit-frank-schneider/


----------



## outdoor (27. Juni 2011)

*girls-dh-kurse* im august (nicole beege) und oktober (antje kramer) sind eingetütet, buchung über bikepark homepage.


----------



## Tobi23 (27. Juni 2011)

hey leute vill könnt ihr mir weiter helfen. ich suche nen biker den ich den ich in braunlage kennengelernt habe 

ich weiss das er Florian heißt recht groß trägt nee brille und hat nen sehr langen pferdeschwanz.. fährt mit seiner freundin zusammen sie ist nee kleine blonde dame 
sie müssen auch irgendwie ausm harz oder umgebung kommen ... sind immer mit nem T4 bus da

vill kann mir ja wer weiter helfen 

mfg tobi


----------



## outdoor (28. Juni 2011)

hey ho, let´s go... die seilbahn wird *6 neue transportgondeln* bauen!! wann es so weit ist kann ich noch nicht sagen. dass es so sein wird schon, da es sich um eine info vom chef handelt.


----------



## morph027 (28. Juni 2011)




----------



## Nasum (28. Juni 2011)

Habs gerade bei Facebook gelesen und das ist eine sehr gute Nachricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (28. Juni 2011)

bei den Liftschlange, die hier auf den Bildern zu sehen waren, auch dringend nötig


----------



## fuxy (28. Juni 2011)

2 dicke Daumen von mir.


----------



## Tobi23 (28. Juni 2011)

jawooolllllll sehr geil ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf daumen hoch


----------



## jaamaa (28. Juni 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> hey ho, let´s go... die seilbahn wird *6 neue transportgondeln* bauen!! wann es so weit ist kann ich noch nicht sagen. dass es so sein wird schon, da es sich um eine info vom chef handelt.



Ich zitiere mal Resendisback vom 10.05.11

_Ungern nehme ich ja den Leuten die Illusion des Minikosmos denkens "einfach mehr Transportgondel einhängen". 

Genauso wie Fakt ist das man "nicht  mal einfach so" mehr Transportgondeln reinhängen kann.
Schon JETZT haben wir eine 50/50 aufteilung der Gondeln.
Nach jeder 3ten Gondel kommt eine Transportgondel - nun denken wir als  MTBler warum denn da nicht einfach mehr Transportgondeln reingehängt  werden können?

...soll heißen das das fordern nach  "einfach mehr Transportgondeln einhängen" zwar toll wäre (würde auch ich  begrüßen)* - aber schlichtweg nicht machbar!*

...bitte diskutiert nun nicht noch darüber ob es  doch machbar WÄRE - NEIN ist es NICHT! 


_
 Hmm... kommt Zeit, kommt Rat! Oder wie ist das nun zu verstehen?


----------



## clausi87 (29. Juni 2011)

mh dann würd ich al sagen meld das schnell dem chef der seilbahn damit er sich das geld sparen kann

wir haben das problem beim letzten bautag ausführlich diskutiert.und es sind theoretisch noch mehr gondel möglich. fakt ist aber auch das die monsterroller ab und an trotzdem zum problem werden können...


----------



## Thalor (29. Juni 2011)

Andere Länder, andere Sitten...





So richtig vertrauenserweckend sah das für mich ja nicht aus, aber funktioniert offensichtlich auch. 
2 davon an jede Gondel und das Schlangestehen wäre auch an sonnigen Feiertagen erledigt.


----------



## jaamaa (29. Juni 2011)

Sowas hatte ich irgendwo schon gesehen, nur aus Holz. 15er Kantholz, unten angespitzt und in die Skihalterung der Türen, oben einen ordentlichen Haken. Preislich in der Anschaffung, sowie auch funktionell einfach nicht zu toppen!
So könnte man jede Gondel mit 2 Bikes bestücken. Und für den dreckigen Popo gibt es eine Schaumstoffunterlage.
Ich weiß nur noch, das es irgendwo im Ösiland war... und die haben ja auch einen TÜV.


----------



## Thalor (29. Juni 2011)

Der Pfosten ist in dem gezeigten Fall auch aus Holz, nur eben blau angestrichen.
An einer anderen (neueren) Gondelbahn hab ich die Halterung noch in etwas hochwertiger gesehen: Aus Metall und mit Führungsschiene für das HR - das wackelt dann weniger.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Juni 2011)

Ist wer Samstag in braunlage Unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (29. Juni 2011)

Eventuell. Wird spontan und nach Wetterlage entschieden.


----------



## clausi87 (29. Juni 2011)

hatte eg vor sa. hinzufahren...


----------



## LiF (29. Juni 2011)

Ich/wir würden gerne, nur ist meine Saison wohl gesundheitlich beendet 

Hoffe das klappt mit den neuen Transportgondeln recht schnell, wäre auf jeden Fall schon mal ne ordentliche Entlastung denke ich!


----------



## fuxy (29. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Ist wer Samstag in braunlage Unterwegs?



Ja ich und der Sohn meines Schwagers


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Juni 2011)

NA dann bin ich ja schon mal nicht der einzigste da, Wetter soll ja ganz Ok sein, zum Glück nicht zu warm.


----------



## fuxy (29. Juni 2011)

Ja dann sehen wir uns vieleicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (30. Juni 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> [/I]
> Hmm... kommt Zeit, kommt Rat! Oder wie ist das nun zu verstehen?



Scheinbar schon


----------



## outdoor (30. Juni 2011)

*Bautag 23.07.:*
7 Freiwillige haben sich schon wieder angemeldet, damit sind noch 3 Plätze frei!
_- Maximilian Wettges_
_- Benjamin Tschage_
_- Timo Schad_
_- Tom Peters_
_- Raphael Fedtke_
_- Steffen Wolfgram_
_- Hannes Block_


----------



## Nasum (30. Juni 2011)

Man ganz verpeilt, Outdoor ich hab deinem Chef ne Email gesendet, diesmal kommt auch nix dazwischen bei mir.

Edit:Ich bekomm ne Fehlermeldung beim abschicken der Email.Wenn es geht kannst du ja mal Steffen Wolfgram auf dei Liste setzen.Danke


----------



## outdoor (30. Juni 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Man ganz verpeilt, Outdoor ich hab deinem Chef ne Email gesendet, diesmal kommt auch nix dazwischen bei mir.
> 
> Edit:Ich bekomm ne Fehlermeldung beim abschicken der Email.Wenn es geht kannst du ja mal Steffen Wolfgram auf dei Liste setzen.Danke


 


hey steffen,
hab dich schon gelistet.


----------



## Nasum (30. Juni 2011)

Fein.Danke


----------



## Shakrath (30. Juni 2011)

hi @ outdoor kannste mich auch wieder eintragen wenn noch platz frei ist


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Juni 2011)

Shakrath schrieb:


> hi @ outdoor kannste mich auch wieder eintragen wenn noch platz frei ist



Kommste Samstag auch rum zum fahren?


----------



## Schnitte (1. Juli 2011)

wie siehts denn eigentlich aus bzgl. Boden und Wetter? Wird Samstag ne Schlammschlacht gemacht?


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe das kein Sturm da ist und der Lift abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Shakrath (1. Juli 2011)

@ frorider hmm joa wenn mein zeh wieder halbwegs geht denke schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi23 (1. Juli 2011)

hatte eig. auch vor zu kommen aber nach dem ich wetter bericht gesehen habe verschiebe ich das ganze denke ich  leider


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Juli 2011)

Tobi23 schrieb:


> hatte eig. auch vor zu kommen aber nach dem ich wetter bericht gesehen habe verschiebe ich das ganze denke ich  leider



So gehts mir auch, da meine Mitfahrer abgesagt haben lohnt es nciht alleine die 90km Anfahrt bei mehr oder weniger Regen.
Mal schaun wie es näcshte Woche ausschaut.


----------



## Timbo310 (1. Juli 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> *Bautag 23.07.:*
> 7 Freiwillige haben sich schon wieder angemeldet, damit sind noch 3 Plätze frei!
> _- Maximilian Wettges_
> _- Benjamin Tschage_
> ...




Also wenn noch ein Platz frei ist, bin ich auch dabei, habs mir schon im Kalender angestrichen !

Dann bitte Tim Fricke hinzufügen..........


----------



## Tobi23 (2. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> So gehts mir auch, da meine Mitfahrer abgesagt haben lohnt es nciht alleine die 90km Anfahrt bei mehr oder weniger Regen.
> Mal schaun wie es näcshte Woche ausschaut.




90km ?? wo kommst du denn her??


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Juli 2011)

Alfeld, 50km südlich von Hannover die B3 runter, kurz vor Einbeck


----------



## Siggi81 (2. Juli 2011)

Ich bin heute 330km aus Berlin nach Hahnenklee gefahren, die Tour ist mit nem Kumpel schon seit Wochen geplant und bis gestern lief die Seilbahn auch noch. Zimmer gemietet mit allen drum und dran.

Heute dann der Schock nach der Ankunft, Seilbahn geschlossen.
Also ab nach Braunlage, dort war die Seilbah geöffnet nur leider wurde Sie auch  dort ca. 15 Minuten nach dem wir angekommen sind geschlossen... So ein Mist!

Was bleibt sind bischen mehr als 7h Autofahrt und 80 Euro Spritkosten...

Ist das im Harz öfter so strümisch oder haben wir einfach nur nen falsches Wochenende erwischt. Wo bekommt man im Vorfeld halbwegs genaue Informationen her? Die Wetterdienste sind da meist fürn Arsch...


----------



## Schnitte (2. Juli 2011)

thale war offen. hilft euch jetzt auch nicht viel, aber dort wars gut fahrbar und wir waren zu fünft (!!!) auf der strecke...ansonsten komplett allein...
naja halbwegs genaue infos ist schwer. es war ja ein sturmtief angesagt, auf mehr kann man sich nicht verlassen, als auf diese aussagen...


----------



## fuxy (2. Juli 2011)

War heute in Braunlage, 3 mal gefahren, dann stand die Bahn wegen Sturm, schittt. Nasser Arsch und ab nach Hause. Wenn s morgen gut ist testen wir Thale.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (2. Juli 2011)

Also ich war heute in Braunlage. Hatte extra gegen 12:00 noch mal ins Internet geschaut und da stand nichts mit schlechtem Wetter. Also losgefahren, 1 Std. später angekommen, Parkschein geholt, Knieschoner an... Seilbahn geschlossen. Großes Kino. Das Liftpersonal war auch wieder besonders freundlich (Ironie). Es waren paar Leute da die von weiter weg angereist waren und die Ihre Punktekarten zurückgeben wollten. Ging nicht; persönliches Pech, wie es hieß. Auf meine Frage nach der Rückgeld für den Parkschein kam auch nur die patzige Antwort, dass es ja dransteht. Stimmt natürlich, aber etwas Kulanz und Freundlichkeit würden echt helfen den Harz attraktiver zu machen. 

Naja, ich bin dann einfach mit dem Rad hochgefahren. Oben war der Wind dann auch nicht mal besonders stark. Trotz Regen war die Abfahrt ziemlich gut. Der neue DH-Teil ist echt klasse geworden. Richtig viel flow, gute Anlieger, deutlich mehr Sprünge ... super Arbeit. Bin allein das Stück vier Mal gefahren; fetzt wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Juli 2011)

na dann doch richtig entschieden und nicht hingefahren, hoffen wir mal das näcshte woche besseres wetter ist.
Schön das dir der neue DH teil gefällt, konnte ihn nach dem Bauen leider noch nciht testen.


----------



## HenningHarzcore (2. Juli 2011)

Also ich denke (bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher) das auf der Parkseite stand das es zu Sturmboen kommen kann, normalerweise wird da eine Warnung ausgegeben.
. Als zweites gibt es eine Telefonnummer von der Seilbahn diese sollte dann eine Auskunft geben. Manchmal ist hier das Problem das das Wetter sehr launisch ist. Ich habe es schon erlebt das Tage wo Sturmwarnungen ausgegeben wurden total ruhig waren und dann auch manchmal aus einem normalen Lüftchen ein Sturm wird.
Das ist halt wirklich schade für die die eine so lange Anfahrt haben. Beim nächsten Mal nochmal nach dem Wetter schauen

http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/


----------



## geq (3. Juli 2011)

Naja, dass es stürmt und die den Lift schließen kann ich nachvollziehen, aber dann nach 5 minuten nach hause zu rennen und den Leuten unfreundliche Auskünfte zu geben kann ich nicht nachvollziehen!!
Wann verstehen die was Dienstleistung bedeutet??????
Also da die Böhen schnell gekommen waren können sie auch schnell gehen.
Warum nicht einmal eine halbe Stunde warten??

Ich war letztes Jahr aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht da, fand den Park aber ganz gut, war davor öfters da.
Aber was ist auf dem Downhill passiert????
Wer baut so eine absolute schei$$e?
Ich rede vom oberen Teil, ab da wo es in den Wald geht(nachdem man auf den Forstweg gesprungen ist) mit ein paar Holzbrücken dazwischen.
Das war das schlechteste was ich je gefahren bin! 
Da tuckert man mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit durch, einfach nur total unflowig,langsam und vergnurgselt!!!
Besonders schlau finde ich es 40 Meter Holzbrücken mit Draht zu bepflastern ,aber 50cm in der KURVE auszulassen! 
Richtig sinnvoll!
Ich kann das nicht verstehen, wie man so ein Stück mit viel Arbeit neu anlegt und es so versaut; da war der alte Teil, der unter den Gondeln verlief besser!

Etwas positives gab es auch, dass war der Teil nach dem steilen Stück vom Race-Dh, der war schön gemacht.

Ansonsten ist Streckenpflege wohl ein Fremdwort!!!
Ich habe wenig Probleme mit ausgebombten Strecken, aber als nicht sehr versierter Fahrer macht das wenig Spaß!
Nach wie vor viel zu tun!


----------



## HenningHarzcore (3. Juli 2011)

Also die ersten 250m nach dem Forstweg sind gut bis zum letzten Anlieger.
Das Stück ist echt flowig und gut geworden
Ab da muss noch was passieren--> und wird es auch nur nicht alles in einer Woche!
Das Stück muss sehr viel glatter werden um den Schwung zu halten.
Stück für Stück wird alles gut


----------



## geq (3. Juli 2011)

glatter ist gut, aber die kurven sind zu eng!


----------



## LaiNico (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
habe auf der HP keine Angaben zu einem Bikeverleih gefunden; der kooperierende Bikeshop verkauft jedoch "durch Verleih gebrauchte Räder". Also kommt man doch irgendwie an Leihbikes?
Außerdem würde ich noch gern wissen, wie viele Bikes die Jungs von Nicolai so in etwa mitbringen. Also nur so 3-4 Stück sodass wirklich nur eine kleine Testabfahrt möglich ist, oder aber mehr, sodass man mal einen halben Tag richtig heizen kann?
Falls jemand dazu was weiß, Dankeschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (3. Juli 2011)

Also ich find das gesamte neue Stück (wie bereits geschrieben) super. Der Anfang ist natürlich im Gegensatz zum zweiten Teil etwas flüssiger, aber gerade das Ende ist halt mal anspruchsvoll. Da schnell durchzukommen ist schon eine Herausforderung. Ich habs gestern paar Mal versucht und man kommt da schon gut durch. Muss halt nach guten Lines suchen. Finde es aber gerade gut, dass es in Braunlage nicht nur geradeaus über Wurzeln geht. Davon gibt es im restlichen Park ja noch genug.
Von mir also Daumen nach oben.


----------



## geq (3. Juli 2011)

tja schnell ist hier relativ!!
Da gibt es nicht viel lines 30cm weiter rechts oder links ist für mich keine linewahl!
Anspruchsvoll ist anders!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juli 2011)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe auf der HP keine Angaben zu einem Bikeverleih gefunden; der kooperierende Bikeshop verkauft jedoch "durch Verleih gebrauchte Räder". Also kommt man doch irgendwie an Leihbikes?
> Außerdem würde ich noch gern wissen, wie viele Bikes die Jungs von Nicolai so in etwa mitbringen. Also nur so 3-4 Stück sodass wirklich nur eine kleine Testabfahrt möglich ist, oder aber mehr, sodass man mal einen halben Tag richtig heizen kann?
> Falls jemand dazu was weiß, Dankeschön!



Immer mit der Ruhe,

die kannst Du bei ZweiradBusche am Bikepark auch weiterhin leihen!

http://bikeshop-braunlage.de/bikepark/leih-preise/


----------



## HenningHarzcore (3. Juli 2011)

Beim kritisierten Stück sind schon 1 2 Stellen die zu fummelig sind. aber wie gesagt da kommt noch was ich glaube wenn  die genannten 1-2 Stellen noch begradigt werden und der Rest der Stelle so bearbeitet wird  das der Schwung bleibt geht es schon. Pläne gibt es schon, und am Bautag wird denke ich da weiter gemacht wo beim letzten mal aufgehört wurde (das ist genau die Stelle).


----------



## Tobi23 (4. Juli 2011)

hi @ all

habe mal nee frage

hat mal wieder wer was gehört wie es dem vatter geht der gestürtzt ist ???

mfg
tobi


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Juli 2011)

Letzter Stand war immer noch gelehmt ab Kopf abwärts, der Junge wollte mir eigentlich ne mail schicken wie es ihm jetzt geht, aber denke das die bestimmt im mom andere Sorgen haben.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (5. Juli 2011)

Fährt wer vom 27.7-29.7 hin?


----------



## outdoor (5. Juli 2011)

update zum bautag am 23.7., hier die teilnehmerliste, 1 platz ist noch frei
_- Maximilian Wettges_
_- Benjamin Tschage_
_- Timo Schad_
_- Tom Peters_
_- Raphael Fedtke_
_- Steffen Wolfgram_
_- Hannes Block_
_-Tim Fricke_
_-Dominik Lutzmann_
_mich dünkt, dass so ganz grob 7 oder 8 trikots "verliehen" werden. an alle trikot-empfänger: ohne festliche rede mit lobhudeleien von euch kann das natürlich nicht abgehen! das ganze dann im gipfelstürmer (an die harzcore-jungs: bitte vor sonnenuntergang erscheinen!!!!!!) wollt ihr grillen? dann wären wir unabhängig vom koch!_


----------



## outdoor (5. Juli 2011)

mal ganz kurz noch zum thema streckenqualität, genauer gesagt süd-dh unterhalb des ersten querwegs.

es MUSSTE ein neuer streckenverlauf her (naturschutz), da die wiederaufbauarbeiten nachdem der forst drin war VIEL zum umfangreich gewesen wären (kohle) und auch zu viele auflagen gemacht wurden.

dass eine neu trassierte strecke nicht optimal flutscht ist bekannt. so ist das auch hier, v.a. wegen der bescheuerten nadelstreu-auflage am boden. die ist ziemlich tief und bremst. das gibt sich aber mit der zeit.

dass zwei, drei haken zuviel drin sind wurde auch erkannt. seit dem letzten bautag gibt es meines wissens auch an zwei stellen alternativtrassen "geradeaus". am nächtsten bautag (23.7.) werden wir versuchen mehr flow reinzubringen.

ich kann mir aber echt nicht vorstellen, dass die ganzen blinden nixblicker, die da so monat für monat helfen an den strecken rumzubasteln - und das auch noch für ohne geld, wie bescheuert kann man sein - dass die jemals auf einem dh-bike gesessen sind.... vorrrrsicht ironie!!!
ernsthaft jetzt: die jungs reißen sich den arsch auf und alle können auch fahren und bringen da ihr knowhow mit ein. das ist ein gesunder querschnitt durch die dh-szene der da immer mithilft. also kann das ganze sooo schlecht nicht sein und es wird bestimmt nicht bewusst irgendein totaler mist eingebaut.


----------



## LaiNico (5. Juli 2011)

Kleine Anmerkung noch: Mails an [email protected] kommen wieder zurück - nicht zustellbar!


ohneworte schrieb:


> Immer mit der Ruhe,
> 
> die kannst Du bei ZweiradBusche am Bikepark auch weiterhin leihen!
> 
> http://bikeshop-braunlage.de/bikepark/leih-preise/


Ich war gar nicht in Hektik...
Danke Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (5. Juli 2011)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung noch: Mails an [email protected] kommen wieder zurück - nicht zustellbar!
> 
> Ich war gar nicht in Hektik...
> Danke Dir!


 



Danke! Hab´s weiter geleitet.


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Juli 2011)

Grillen wäre gut, ist gemütlicher als drinnen im Gipfelstürmer zu sitzen.


----------



## zweirad-busche (5. Juli 2011)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe auf der HP keine Angaben zu einem Bikeverleih gefunden; der kooperierende Bikeshop verkauft jedoch "durch Verleih gebrauchte Räder". Also kommt man doch irgendwie an Leihbikes?
> Außerdem würde ich noch gern wissen, wie viele Bikes die Jungs von Nicolai so in etwa mitbringen. Also nur so 3-4 Stück sodass wirklich nur eine kleine Testabfahrt möglich ist, oder aber mehr, sodass man mal einen halben Tag richtig heizen kann?
> Falls jemand dazu was weiß, Dankeschön!



Wir haben nur die HP Adresse und die E-Mail letzte Woche umgenannt in
-www.bikeshop-braunlage.de - und - [email protected].

Nach wie vor verleihen wir Bikes und Sicherheitsausrüstung, reparieren Eure Bikes, verkaufen Neu Bikes, Gebraucht Bikes, Sicherheitsausrüstung, Teile und Zubehör, führen Anfänger DH Kurse durch und versuchen auch bei allen anderen Wünschen irgendwie zu helfen.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juli 2011)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Wir haben nur die HP Adresse und die E-Mail letzte Woche umgenannt in
> -www.bikeshop-braunlage.de - und - [email protected].
> 
> Nach wie vor verleihen wir Bikes und Sicherheitsausrüstung, reparieren Eure Bikes, verkaufen Neu Bikes, Gebraucht Bikes, Sicherheitsausrüstung, Teile und Zubehör, führen Anfänger DH Kurse durch und versuchen auch bei allen anderen Wünschen irgendwie zu helfen.



Tach Peter,

irgendwie ist mir entfallen was ich morgen früh für Dich in Erfahrung bringen wollte. Wir sollten morgen früh noch mal telefonieren...

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## outdoor (6. Juli 2011)

auf diesem foto sind doch einige bikes...
http://www.nicolai.net/130-1-NICOLAI+Deutschland+Tour.html


----------



## outdoor (6. Juli 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Tach Peter,
> 
> irgendwie ist mir entfallen was ich morgen früh für Dich in Erfahrung bringen wollte. Wir sollten morgen früh noch mal telefonieren...
> 
> ...


 

wollt ihr das nicht privat besprechen??


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juli 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> wollt ihr das nicht privat besprechen??



Schon erledigt!


----------



## outdoor (6. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Grillen wäre gut, ist gemütlicher als drinnen im Gipfelstürmer zu sitzen.


 

also gut, dann versuchen wir das mal mit der grillaktion. macht aber nur sinn, wenn das wetter mitspielt und die sonne lacht

vorschlag an alle bikepark-rocker: grill & chill am bautag, 23.07. an der talstation/gipfelstürmer ab 17 uhr (evtl. an der kleinen holzhütte/kitz oberhalb der talstation). im angebot: grillware und kaltgetränke, für die jungs vom bautag natürlich wieder für ganz kleines geld.


----------



## LiF (6. Juli 2011)

Wir wollten euch evtl am 23. auch besuchen (allerdings "nur" zum fahren  ).
Welcher Teil wird denn gesperrt sein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (6. Juli 2011)

LiF schrieb:


> Wir wollten euch evtl am 23. auch besuchen (allerdings "nur" zum fahren  ).
> Welcher Teil wird denn gesperrt sein??


 

wir werden das "bockige" stück am süd-dh weiter optimieren, wenn alles perfekt läuft machen wir uns evtl. noch an der landung der dropbox zu schaffen. ihr könnt ja trotzdem nach liftschluss auf ´ne wurst vorbeischauen, dann erfahrt ihr auch was gebastelt wurde.


----------



## el Lingo (6. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Letzter Stand war immer noch gelehmt ab Kopf abwärts, der Junge wollte mir eigentlich ne mail schicken wie es ihm jetzt geht, aber denke das die bestimmt im mom andere Sorgen haben.



Das ist echt ziemlich traurig. Aber der arme Mann ist sicher gelähmt und nicht gelehmt. Wobei ich ihm letzteres wünschen würde.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (6. Juli 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Das ist echt ziemlich traurig. Aber der arme Mann ist sicher gelähmt und nicht gelehmt. Wobei ich ihm letzteres wünschen würde.



Was ist dem denn passiert?


----------



## stephan- (6. Juli 2011)

Flachköpper am Roadgap, so wie ich das verstanden hab.


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Juli 2011)

Sorry el lingo, verschrieben.


----------



## el Lingo (6. Juli 2011)

Wäre es nicht auf so eine charmate Art gewesen, dann hätte ich das gar nciht kommentiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurmbergschreck (7. Juli 2011)

Tobi23 schrieb:


> hi @ all
> 
> habe mal nee frage
> 
> ...





letzter stand ist , das er ab dem 3ten Halswirbel abwärts gelähmt ist !!! der stand ist vom 04.07.2011

trotz alledem wünsche ich ihm hier nochmals gute besserung und kopf hoch !!! das leben geht weiter


----------



## outdoor (7. Juli 2011)

_*23.07. Bautag* - Starterliste inkl. "Ersatzspieler" komplett, in Klammern Anzahl der Teilnahmen (hoffe das stimmt so auch alles)_
_- Maximilian Wettges (2)_
_- Benjamin Tschage (4)_
_- Timo Schad (3)_
_- Tom Peters (2)_
_- Raphael Fedtke_
_- Hannes Block_
_- Dominik Lutzmann (4)_
_- Tim Fricke (2)_
_- Steffen Wolfgram (3)_
_- Marc Christiansen (3)_
_- Robin Linde (2)_
_- Arne Riedel_


----------



## coma1976 (7. Juli 2011)

Wurmbergschreck schrieb:


> letzter stand ist , das er ab dem 3ten Halswirbel abwärts gelähmt ist !!! der stand ist vom 04.07.2011
> 
> trotz alledem wünsche ich ihm hier nochmals gute besserung und kopf hoch !!! das leben geht weiter



alter schwede-bei so einem komment muß ich:kotz:
erstens wird schwer mit kopf hoch bei querschnitt c3 und zweitens das leben geht weiter ey man man man der typ hat sich nicht nur den arm gebrochen.... so mußte ich mal loswerden....

ansonsten bin ich gespannt wie die strecken aussehen werden im vergleich zu post erstem bautag!


----------



## Tobi23 (7. Juli 2011)

danke für eure information .. ikch wünsche ihm auch weiter hin nur das beste


----------



## lukidtm (8. Juli 2011)

Moin

werd mitm freund von nächsten dienstag bis donnerstag bei euch sein!

Wollt fragen ob ihr irgentwie schliesfächer am lift habt? da wir aufm campingplatz zelten und dann von da mitm bike zum lift fahren wollen, aber trinken usw nicht aufn trail nehmen wollen. 

Ich freu mich schon  

mfg Luki


----------



## stephan- (8. Juli 2011)

So, nun bin ich das neue StÃ¼ck gefahren und bleibe bei meiner Meinung, die ich schon gepostet habe, nachdem das StÃ¼ck gebaut wurde. Ist fahrbar und okay, aber da wÃ¤re doch deutlich mehr drin gewesen. 
Der Sprung ist gut springbar, aber wie einige andere SprÃ¼nge irgendwie, "witzlos", weil viel zu klein. Ebenso der Double im neuen StÃ¼ck unterm Lift - kommt irgendwie nichts bei rÃ¼ber.
Was diese 90Â° Kurve mit Baum und dicker Wurzel soll hab ich auch nicht recht verstanden. 

Ich trÃ¤ume immernoch davon, dass es irgendwann mal eine lange Brechsandstrecke von ganz oben bis ganz unten gibt, mit groÃen Anliegern, sehr groÃen Tables und Doubles - wie in Winterberg oder Willingen. Das wÃ¤re schon cool. 

An der Kasse war ich auch etwas irritiert: Von 17â¬ fÃ¼r die Tageskarte auf 22â¬ - da fahr ich dann nÃ¤chstes mal wohl doch lieber nach Willingen (bzw. nehme eine Punktekarte - wobei da wieder negativ ist, dass man die nicht mit mehreren nutzen kann).
Allgemein hat mich der Besuch irgendwie nicht so zufriedengestellt.

Was ich auch etwas Ã¶de finde sind die unteren Parts - es geht die ganze Zeit geradeaus Ã¼ber Wurzelteppiche. Einfach nur gerade aus und Wurzelgeballer. Ein paar vernÃ¼nftige SprÃ¼nge und Kurven wÃ¤ren mal was - so fahr ich im unteren Teil lieber auf dem Forstweg runter um schneller wieder oben zu sein. 

Da es leicht zu MissverstÃ¤ndnissen kommt im Internet: Das ist einfach nur meine Meinung als Fahrer und Kunde. Ich mÃ¶chte niemandem auf den Schlips treten und ich respektiere die Arbeit der Freiwilligen und finde es gut, wenn Leute sich engagieren. Bitte nehmt das Posting nicht persÃ¶nlich, sondern probiert es objektiv zu sehen. Danke.


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Juli 2011)

Anstatt über den Bau zu meckern, einfach Anmelden und selber mitbauen. 
Die 90° Kurve soll ja ncoh umgebaut werden, wurde auch schon ein paar mal geschrieben.

So wir fahren jetzt los, Wetter ist im mom super hier.


----------



## sundancer (9. Juli 2011)

Kommt heute noch wer aus dem Ostkreis Hannover (Burgdorf, Celle, Uetze, Peine) nach Braunlage?


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Juli 2011)

war nen super Wetter heute, beste Streckenverhältnisse, Liftschlange ok, max 15-20min, oft auch nur 2-5min.


----------



## Ripgid (9. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> war nen super Wetter heute, beste Streckenverhältnisse, Liftschlange ok, max 15-20min, oft auch nur 2-5min.



jep war echt super heute.. hat mal wieder spass gemacht. und die neu gebauten Sektionen finde ich auch super.. weiter so jungs! Lasst euch von den nörgelbacken nicht entmutigen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (11. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> war nen super Wetter heute, beste Streckenverhältnisse, Liftschlange ok, max 15-20min, oft auch nur 2-5min.



oh man und ich musste arbeiten  hoffe nächstes WE wirds ähnlich...


----------



## outdoor (11. Juli 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> werd mitm freund von nächsten dienstag bis donnerstag bei euch sein!
> 
> ...


 

hey,
schließfächer gibt es leider - noch - nicht. mag sein dass das irgendwann mal kommt. vielleicht könnt ihr euer gepäck im bikeshop deponieren??
dirk


----------



## outdoor (11. Juli 2011)

kurz noch ein paar statements zu den strecken, baumaßnahmen künftige entwicklung des parks.

über den flacheren unteren abschnitt zu meckern ist irgendwie ziemlich unnötig, außer man formt den ganzen berg mal eben neu, dann wäre auch mehr gefälle da. in eben diesem unteren abschnitt mehr kurven zu integrieren ist auch nicht unbedingt das was die sache schneller und flüssiger macht...

zum "neubauabschnitt" am süd-dh hat ben schon richtig gesagt, dass wir da aktuell dran arbeiten. nur kann auch das nicht besser werden, so lange die zweite bauphase nicht stattfand! also, am 23.07. hoffen wir die ecken aus der passage raus zu kriegen.

es wird NIE eine brechsandpiste vom gipfel ins tal geben!!!! da verfolgen wir am berg eine ganz andere marschroute. und zwar nicht im sinne von "macht euch die erde untertan", sprich einmal mit dem großen bagger alles platt gemacht und dann wieder neu aufbauen bzw. shapen. wir wollen bewusst die eigenheiten des bergs einabuen, heisst wo es ´ne senke gibt oder einen hügel, da werden diese geländeformen integriert.

dennoch wirde es im rahmen der umgestaltung des skigebiets auch änderungen am bikepark geben. wenn alles so läuft wie geplant, dann kann es durchaus sein, dass ein 1-1,5 km langer 4X entsteht, der dann auch im winter mit board und skiern nutzbar wäre. steht aber noch in den sternen, deshalb nicht zu früh freuen.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (11. Juli 2011)

Also ich war jetzt zum 2ten Mal in Braunlage und bin immer noch schwer angetan von dem "Park". Ist halt relativ naturbelassen. Was mir persönlich sehr gefällt. Und mehr Abfhartsmeter findet man in Norddeutschland sicher nicht. Der Mega-Biketourismus-Hype-Park Winterberg ist echt lahm dagegen. 
Sicher sind einige Stellen in Braunlagenoch verbesserungswürdig. Aber die Jungs und Mädels arbeiten ja dran. So lange existiert das ganze ja nun auch noch nicht. Auch muss mann die Streckenlängen bedenken...

usw. usw. 

Ich find es super dort. Macht weiter so.

gruß


----------



## lukidtm (11. Juli 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> hey,
> schließfächer gibt es leider - noch - nicht. mag sein dass das irgendwann mal kommt. vielleicht könnt ihr euer gepäck im bikeshop deponieren??
> dirk




HMm ok Wir bekommen das schon irgentwie hin zur not fahren wir mitm auto vom zeltplatz dahin  

Freu mich aufjedenfall dermasen auf die 2.5 tage in eurem sehr geilen park !!!

Fürn anfänger ist er echt gut!

Weiter so!

Luki


----------



## Deleted 28330 (11. Juli 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> über den flacheren unteren abschnitt zu meckern ist irgendwie ziemlich unnötig, außer man formt den ganzen berg mal eben neu, dann wäre auch mehr gefälle da. in eben diesem unteren abschnitt mehr kurven zu integrieren ist auch nicht unbedingt das was die sache schneller und flüssiger macht...



ihr habt jetzt im bereich der mittleren lift-station angefangen, sprünge anzulegen. da seit ihr meiner meinung nach auf dem richtigen weg.  anstatt einfach geradeaus zu fahren, hat man jetzt was zu tun. da kommt einem der flache abschnitt nicht mehr ganz so flach vor. auf der wc-strecke in willingen wurde das problem des geringen gefälles im oberen abschnitt auch mit spüngen gelöst.

kurven machen die strecke meiner meinung nach flüssiger, wenn diese, wie bereits an einigen stellen, mit anliegern versehen sind. da seit ihr meiner meinung nach auch ebenfalls auf dem richtigen weg.

ich bin der meinung, dass die liftbetreiber und streckenbauer mehr auf die fahrer hören sollten. die fahrer sind schließlich diejenigen, die die liftkarten bezahlen. daher macht es meiner meinung nach keinen sinn, sich auf irgendwelche "marschrouten" festzufahren. insgesamt habe ich aber den eindruck, dass sich bikeprak braunlage in letzter zeit gut entwickelt hat. seit der eröffnung habt ihr die strecken wirklich verbessert, weiter so!


----------



## stephan- (11. Juli 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> über den flacheren unteren abschnitt zu meckern ist irgendwie ziemlich unnötig, außer man formt den ganzen berg mal eben neu, dann wäre auch mehr gefälle da. in eben diesem unteren abschnitt mehr kurven zu integrieren ist auch nicht unbedingt das was die sache schneller und flüssiger macht...



Warum wird einem immer eine böse Absicht unterstellt, wenn man probiert, sich objektiv zu äußern?  Ich denke es ist gewünscht von den Kunden zu hören, was sie stört und was getan werden könnte, damit es besser gefällt? Und das in Braunlage keinerlei Verbesserungen möglich sind, will doch wohl niemand behaupten, oder? 
Im unteren Abschnitt könnte man gut den ein oder anderen Sprung integrieren, das war gemeint. Schöner Absprung, 3-6m Flugweite und schöne Landung. Da kann man dann auch noch richtig durchpushen und wird schneller, anstatt das man von den Wurzeln so sehr gebremst wird. War auch einfach nur eine Idee, da ich den unteren Abschnitt sehr fad finde, im Vergleich zu oben. 




> es wird NIE eine brechsandpiste vom gipfel ins tal geben!!!! da verfolgen wir am berg eine ganz andere marschroute. und zwar nicht im sinne von "macht euch die erde untertan", sprich einmal mit dem großen bagger alles platt gemacht und dann wieder neu aufbauen bzw. shapen. wir wollen bewusst die eigenheiten des bergs einabuen, heisst wo es ´ne senke gibt oder einen hügel, da werden diese geländeformen integriert.



War auch nur ein wenig geträumt 



> dass ein 1-1,5 km langer 4X entsteht



Das wär top


----------



## Avidadrenalin (11. Juli 2011)

Welchen Zeltplatz könnt ihr dort am Berg für büket empfehlen?


----------



## outdoor (11. Juli 2011)

ich denke mein statement zur streckenqualität war durchaus allgemein gehalten, deshalb habe ich auch niemanden zitiert. wenn´s anders rüber kam sorry!

es gibt einfach ein paar grundlegende fakten an denen nichts zu ändern ist:
- der berg wird nach unten raus flacher (gebe zu, mit weniger wurzelbremsen und geschickt positionierten anliegern/kurven könnte mehr flow reinkommen. haben wir auch schon angedacht, aber erst noch zwei andere baustellen...)
- marschroute möglichst naturnah wird beibehalten, natürlich nur so lange das auch sinn macht

*bitte weiter anmerkungen zu den strecken abgeben*, ganz wichtig. auch wenn nicht alles aufgenommen und umgesetzt werden kann, eure meinung zählt trotzdem.

wir haben außerdem bei den bautagen immer 10-15 jungs aus eurer mitte dabei, da darf auch jeder seine meinung einbringen. deshalb sind die baumaßnahmen durchaus ein querschnitt eurer wünsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (11. Juli 2011)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Welchen Zeltplatz könnt ihr dort am Berg für büket empfehlen?


 

war selber in braunlage noch nie campen, habe leider keinen tipp, vielleicht TI kontakten.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (11. Juli 2011)

was wir auch nicht so gut fand (aber das wisst ihr bestimmt selbst), ist das mittlere stück der dh, dort, wo früher die ganze matschlöcher waren. es ist suuuper langsam, und selbst wenn man komplett durchtritt, bekommt man kaum schwung drauf. dort gibts noch eine spitzkehre, die man kaum schneller als schritttempo fahren kann.

ich würde es besser finden, wenn man den alten weg durch die schneise fahren könnte. da müsste man allerdings diese steinfeld-shore-reihenfolge fast bis zum forstweg durchziehen, was natürlich einen großen aufwand bedeutet.


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Juli 2011)

den alten Weg kann man nicht mehr nehmen aus naturschutz Gründen, weil es da halt sehr oft matschig ist bzw sumpfig. Das Stück wird in 2 wochen bearbeitet, also Nadeln weg Haken, Sprünge setzten, Kurven bauen, einige Stellen grade legen weil ein 2 Kurven zu eng sind und bremsen. Also noch etwas warten.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Juli 2011)

Wir waren am letzten Samstag seit längerem mal wieder da. Auch wenn ich die letzten Jahre mehr als unzufrieden mit Braunlage war, entwickelt sich der Park langsam in die richtige Richtung.

Vor allem die Baumaßnahmen auf der DH-Strecke haben sich absolut gelohnt! Das Stück hinter dem Wallride ist auch mehr als gelungen. Von daher: weiter so 

Ich freue mich auf den nächsten Besuch.


----------



## lukidtm (11. Juli 2011)

Ist jemand von euch Morgen Mittwoch und Donnerstag da?? 

Wenn ja: Hab nen grünen O´neal Fury und nen grün weißes Oneal trikot an  

Luki


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juli 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch Morgen Mittwoch und Donnerstag da??
> 
> Wenn ja: Hab nen grünen O´neal Fury und nen grün weißes Oneal trikot an
> 
> Luki



Moin,

ich denke das ich mich mal einen der beiden Tage dort blicken lasse. Bin dann mit einem weiß-roten Univega vor Ort!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (11. Juli 2011)

Ok

Cool vlt trifft man sich ja  

Fals du nen altes big air irworumstehen siest ist es sicher meins  

Luki


----------



## outdoor (12. Juli 2011)

mamamaterial für neue transportgondeln ist am start, allerdings dauert das mit dem bau noch ein wenig. nun ist aber eines sicher: spätestens 2012 gehen 6 neue gondeln auf große fahrt - oleole!!


----------



## Nasum (12. Juli 2011)

Top, hört man gerne


----------



## fuxy (12. Juli 2011)

Yyeeeeeeesssssssss.


----------



## ma.schino (12. Juli 2011)

Heute mal wieder dagewesen - alles in allem find ich den Park gut aaaaber zwei sachen:

- Landungen
- Landungen

Die Landung nach der Dropbatterie find ich lebensgefährlich so ausgenudelt und wurzelig ist die mittlerweile.

Gleiches gilt für fast alle Landungen nach den Shore elementen. (egal ob oben oder unten)
Man rammt sich entweder in´s flat oder auf eine Fette Wurzel/Stein (manchmal perfekt plaziert)

Das wär mal meine Anmerkung - bestimmt wurde das schon oft genannt - aber geändert hat sich halt nix.

Ansonsten - weiter so !


----------



## stephan- (12. Juli 2011)

Die Dropbox ist so auf jedenfall spannender, wenn man gerade mit der Außenkante des Reifens auf ner Wurzel oder einem Stein landet und es in der Landung so ein lautes Schnalzen vom Reifen gibt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Juli 2011)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder dagewesen - alles in allem find ich den Park gut aaaaber zwei sachen:
> 
> - Landungen
> - Landungen
> ...


Klare Zustimmung.

Die Landungen hinter den dropboxen sind wirklich grenzwertig.

In dem mittleren Teil der Downhill? Strecke sind auch noch ein paar Querrillen, die unnötig Speed rauben (kurzes Waldstück vor der Stein-Platten-Passage). Da wäre ein wenig auffüllen für den Speed sehr hilfreich.


----------



## outdoor (13. Juli 2011)

einiges bzw. vieles von euren verbesserungsvorschlägen haben wir auch schon auf der liste. wie das immer so ist, dann kommt hier und da was anderes dringendes dazwischen....
jedenfalls wollen wir uns folgendermaßen vorarbeiten:
1. süd-dh (langsames hakeliges reststück)
2. dropbox (landungen, weiterer verlauf, querung skipiste)
3. unterer bereich wo süd-dh und fr auf einer trasse verlaufen

die landungen nach den shore-elementen sollten wir eigentlich mit der qualisicherung in den griff kriegen.

und am nord-dh will uns die harzcore-crew weiter unterstützen, die sind dort schon bis zum roadgap vorgedrungen, das wird wohl deren nächste baustelle.

so, und dann ist auch bald winter.


----------



## LiF (13. Juli 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> so, und dann ist auch bald winter.



Nimm doch das böse Wort nicht in den Mund 

Ich hoffe wir kommen dieses Jahr nochmal nach Braunlage, aber so wie das aussieht, wird das alles schwierig (man muss ja auch mal mit der Frau in den Urlaub  )


----------



## Deleted 25931 (13. Juli 2011)

Aber baut keine Autobahnen. Die Federelemente sollen auch was zu tun haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (13. Juli 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> und am nord-dh will uns die harzcore-crew weiter unterstützen, die sind dort schon bis zum roadgap vorgedrungen, das wird wohl deren nächste baustelle.



Den Nord-DH hab ich letztes Wochenende nach 2 Jahren (damals kurz nach Eröffnung dieses Stücks) wiederentdeckt. Ich war wirklich überrascht, wie viel sich da verbessert hat! Das Geröllfeld am Anfang lässt sich jetzt recht flüssig fahren. Ok, das Steilstück ist durch die Erosion deutlich schwieriger geworden, da komm ich noch nicht sehr elegant runter (nur mit Fuß draußen). Aber das ist ok, ich will ja auch noch was lernen...

Aber danach ist der Track völlig überarbeitet worden, sehr gut, allerdings ganz schön "langsam" bzw. anstrengend.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Juli 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> einiges bzw. vieles von euren verbesserungsvorschlägen haben wir auch schon auf der liste. wie das immer so ist, dann kommt hier und da was anderes dringendes dazwischen....
> jedenfalls wollen wir uns folgendermaßen vorarbeiten:
> 1. süd-dh (langsames hakeliges reststück)
> 2. dropbox (landungen, weiterer verlauf, querung skipiste)
> ...




Na das klingt doch sehr gut


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. Juli 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> ...allerdings ganz schön "langsam" bzw. anstrengend.



so siehts leider aus, und da ist, glaube ich, kaum was zu machen, so flach ist es dort. 

ich hätte noch einige vorschläge. 

- das stück auf der freeride nach der drop-batterie hat eine sehr schönes gefälle. ich finde, da würde sich eine kurve oder zwei sehr gut machen. auch ohne anlieger, das gefälle ist schon sehr gut.

- weiterhin stört mich das stück auf dem freeride nach dem double in diesem dunkeln waldstück, kurz bevor die sprung-sektion anfängt. dort ist es recht flach und ruppig, so dass man wenig treten  auch auch wenig überspringen kann. dort könnte man einige kleinere wurzel- und steine-gaps bauen, damit man möglichst viel überstringen und pushen kann. man braucht gar nicht viel machen, eine autobahn braucht es auch nicht werden. einfach kleine absprünge an die wurzeln und steine schaufeln, um das überspringen zu erleichtern. wäre ganz schön ...


----------



## stephan- (13. Juli 2011)

Jop, dann hätte man auch einigermaßen Schwung für eine Sprunglinie danach.

Wobei die mMn eh komplett überarbeitet gehört:
- längere, gut geshapte Absprünge für 26" DH Räder und nicht für BMX
- längere, vernünftige Landungen
- Sprungweite von vorne "kurz" nach hinten immer länger werdend, so dass man mit dem kurzen vorne beginnt, durch die Sprünge schneller wird und am Ende eben immer weiter springen kann
- Sprünge ggf. so bauen, dass langsame Fahrer, so wie jetzt, auch durchfahren können

Wenn man dann aus dem Wald genug Geschwindigkeit mitbringt, könnte man da wirklich eine sehr schöne Sprunglinie realisieren, die auch geübte Fahrer fordert.


----------



## outdoor (13. Juli 2011)

langsam, langsam, so schnell kann ich gar nicht mitschreiben... damit wären die bautage für 2012 auch schon verplant ;-)

ihr habt natürlich recht, ich habe eure anmerkungen auch alle schön aufgelistet, der betreiber weiß bescheid und wir gehen die dinge nach und nach an.


----------



## HenningHarzcore (13. Juli 2011)

und am nord-dh will uns die harzcore-crew weiter unterstützen, die sind dort schon bis zum roadgap vorgedrungen, das wird wohl deren nächste baustelle.

so, und dann ist auch bald winter.[/quote]


Nur um eine weitere Diskussion zu umgehen---> bis zum Roadgap vorgedrungen bedeutet (((ein Neues wird entstehen nach dem Streckenabschnitt auf der Freifläche))) wenn alles nach Plan läuft ist es zum Wochenende fertig.

Morgen wird die Schaufel geschwungen.


----------



## jaamaa (13. Juli 2011)

Ich auch noch... 

Wie wäre es im unteren flachen Teil mit North Shore Elementen, nicht wie die die schon sind, sondern eher Logrides, Baumstämme oder Bretter die immer schmaler (10-15cm) und damit auch schwieriger werden. Mehrere richtig schön lange Linien die man auch wechseln kann, mit Stellen zum Umsetzen. Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen in 2m Höhe  alle in Bodennähe. Das kann dann sehr künstlich gestaltet werden wie z.B. Wibe oder auch durch natürliche Materialien was vielleicht besser zum Konzept des Parks passt. Da kann sich dann jeder auslassen und üben.
 Macht jedenfalls ne Menge Spaß. 

Sollte auch aus Betreibersicht interessant sein. So kann man Biker länger an die Strecke binden.


----------



## Artis1986 (13. Juli 2011)

Hi,
ich hole mir in 2 Wochen n neues Hardtail, wie sieht das damit aus? Ist der Bikepark auch gut für n Hardtail geeignet?
MFG


----------



## stephan- (13. Juli 2011)

Gehen tut es. Obs Spaß macht hängt vom Fahrer ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Juli 2011)

Von letztem Samstag aus Braunlage:


Man sieht im Video deutlich, wie man auf der DH Strecke (im Wald) teilweise unnötig gebremst wird.

Grüße


----------



## outdoor (14. Juli 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Von letztem Samstag aus Braunlage:
> 
> Man sieht im Video deutlich, wie man auf der DH Strecke (im Wald) teilweise unnötig gebremst wird.
> 
> Grüße


 

das hohe gericht fällt sein urteil: stichhaltige beweisführung mr. blomquist 
das sind genau die passagen denen es am 23.7. an den kragen geht!!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Juli 2011)

Ich bin gespannt!

Grüße und bis samstag
Kalle


----------



## Dome1605 (14. Juli 2011)

ich hätte auch noch eine kleine Anmerkung. Bei dem Sprung (Steilkurve mit Sprung) kurz nach dem Wallride im Wald (im Video bei ca. 5min 02sek) ist in der Ladezone ein Stein. Vor zwei Wochen habe ich mir bei einem Sturz, trotz Helm, deswegen meinen Kiefer ausgerenkt. Könnte man diesen Stein entfernen? Wäre echt super! 

Grüße und auch bis Samstag


----------



## lukidtm (14. Juli 2011)

Soo sidn auch wieder da von unserem 3te trip

Dienstag ersten abgang bei euch im park gehabt :/ 

heut leider ja kein Lift also frühezeitige abreise  


Dans es sehr geil der neue DH (gelb) ist sehr geil. Im wald drinnen nur bisschen viel treten :/ 

Beim freeride kann ich mich mit der landung des doubles nahc der wallride nicht so anfreunde ich find es bisschen doof das da direkt 2 große steine drinnen sein müssen das hat mich irwie derbe eingeschüchtert so das ich ihn nicht gefahren bin gut bin generell kein fan von doubles ^^  Den sprung ausm anlieger raus finde ich der geil nur der eine stein ist wirklich im weg! 

Luki


----------



## fuxy (14. Juli 2011)

Jup, dem Stein bin ich auch schon zum Opfer gefallen. Ne lange Brechstange und zur seite gerollt, problem gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (14. Juli 2011)

Das ist eine Downhillstrecke. Da liegen ab und an Steine und manchmal sogar Wurzeln drauf. Ich plädiere dafür, dass das so bleibt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Juli 2011)

:d


----------



## el Lingo (14. Juli 2011)

Wenn man alles aus dem Weg räumt, wo mal jemand ins Strauchel gerät, dann kann man auch eine Schotterpiste draus machen. Reißt Ihr auch gleich die Landung ein, wenn Ihr mal nen Sprung verhauen habt?


----------



## ohneworte (14. Juli 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Soo sidn auch wieder da von unserem 3te trip
> 
> Dienstag ersten abgang bei euch im park gehabt :/
> 
> heut leider ja kein Lift also frühezeitige abreise




Moin,

ich hatte mich kurzfristig nach Telefonat mit einem Kollegen gegen die heutige Fahrt nach Braunlage entschieden und war mit ihm aus logistischen Gründen in Willingen Biken.

Glücklicherweise lief dort der Lift!

Braunlage wird die Tage aber bestimmt nachgeholt!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## lukidtm (14. Juli 2011)

richtige entscheidung getroffen  

aber die anderen tage waren auch sehr geil. 

Luki


----------



## Sea-level-rider (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo  Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand anfang nächster Woche in Braunlage unterwegs sein wird (Dienstag/Mittwoch)? Bin alleine unterwegs und für `n paar Runden mit neuen Leuten zu haben! Grünes 2009 Stinky Deluxe, Oneal Helm. 
Btw.: Wer kennt `ne gute Pension im Ort, in der man über Nacht auch sein Bike sicher abstellen kann?


----------



## lukidtm (15. Juli 2011)

Jugenherberge schoma geguckt? 

Luki


----------



## Schnitte (15. Juli 2011)

das Hostel kann ich empfehlen 
der Simon (Betreiber) ist sau nett und es liegt nur einen katzensprung vom lift entfernt 

mal ne andere frage, wie war das wetter die letzten tage? hats viel geregnet? in leipzig nämlich gar nicht, aber laut wetter.com soll es in braunlage durch geregnet haben...


----------



## LiF (15. Juli 2011)

SO, Kumpel und ich haben nun beschloßen, dass wenn die Welt nicht untergeht, wie wieder am 24.07. in Braunlage aufschlagen werden.
Wenn soweit alles passt, den Sonntag drauf auch noch 

Sollte noch wer da sein könnt ihr uns ruhig anquatschen (mattschwarzes Tomac m.o.a.h. und grünes Cannondale Gemini)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. Juli 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> das Hostel kann ich empfehlen
> der Simon (Betreiber) ist sau nett und es liegt nur einen katzensprung vom lift entfernt
> 
> mal ne andere frage, wie war das wetter die letzten tage? hats viel geregnet? in leipzig nämlich gar nicht, aber laut wetter.com soll es in braunlage durch geregnet haben...



Das interessiert mich auch. Vor allem, wie sich der Boden heute entwickelt. Habe keine Lust auf Schlammschlacht morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (15. Juli 2011)

Also Dienstag war es trocken hat erst abends und nachts geregnet. Mittwoch war es bis ca 14 uhr oder so auch trocken dann starker regen der nicht aufgehört hat. Abend war es aber wieder trocken und nachts wieder regen. Gestern morgen war es trocken aber windig und deshalb kein lift betrieb  

luki


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. Juli 2011)

Danke dafür. Wenn ich noch im Verlauf des heutigen Tages ein paar Infos zur Bodenbeschaffenheit heute bekomme, dann wäre das super


----------



## Schnitte (15. Juli 2011)

so wie es klingt, sollte es fahrbar sein. wenn nun nicht gerade heute und samstag platzregen runter kommt.
durch starken wind trocknet es ja auch schneller ab  solange man am ende der abfahrt noch das reifenprofil der schlammreifen erkennen kann ist doch alles toll


----------



## lukidtm (15. Juli 2011)

abgesehn von den nassen wurzel hatte man eigentlich ganz gut grip. War mit muddys unterwegs  

Luki


----------



## outdoor (15. Juli 2011)

aktuelle boden-news: nass ja, matschig nein (außer eben an einigen wenigen stellen) - also absolut fahrbar, keine schlammschlacht!!

im moment sprühregen, heute nacht trocken, morgen eher heiter als wolkig und wohl trocken (regenwahrscheinlichkeit 20%), bis zu 20° und windstärken von 2-3.

also gibt es keine ausreden, der wettergott.


----------



## LiF (15. Juli 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> aktuelle boden-news: nass ja, matschig nein (außer eben an einigen wenigen stellen) - also absolut fahrbar, keine schlammschlacht!!
> 
> im moment sprühregen, heute nacht trocken, morgen eher heiter als wolkig und wohl trocken (regenwahrscheinlichkeit 20%), bis zu 20° und windstärken von 2-3.
> 
> also gibt es keine ausreden, der wettergott.





Und das wo meine Gabel noch im Service hängt


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. Juli 2011)

Sehr gut!

Bis morgen

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Schnitte (15. Juli 2011)

kann erst sonntag. aber dann wird gerockt

danke outdoor


----------



## nullstein (16. Juli 2011)

Ich wollt morgen auch mal wieder nach Braunlage. Jetzt hab ich aber im Wetterbericht gesehen, dass es morgen den ganzen regnen soll
Regen macht mir nicht allzu viel aus, nur hab ich etwas bedenken bzgl des Windes. Hab nen Weg von 270km und würd halt ungern vor ner stillstehenden Seilbahn stehen.
Wie sind denn aktuell die Verhältnisse in Braunlage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Juli 2011)

Zurück aus Braunlage. War teilweise zwar schon recht schlammig und an ein paar Stellen logischerweise rutschig, hat aber dennoch sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 

Für die Zukunft ist mir aber klar: nie wieder mit 1ply in den Park (Zwei Abfahrten mit zwei Platten in Folge)  

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Schnitte (16. Juli 2011)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich wollt morgen auch mal wieder nach Braunlage. Jetzt hab ich aber im Wetterbericht gesehen, dass es morgen den ganzen regnen soll
> Regen macht mir nicht allzu viel aus, nur hab ich etwas bedenken bzgl des Windes. Hab nen Weg von 270km und würd halt ungern vor ner stillstehenden Seilbahn stehen.
> Wie sind denn aktuell die Verhältnisse in Braunlage?



ist keine Wetterwarnung drausen, also wird es nicht so schlimm sein, dass sie den Lift schließen.
und ob es regnet...mhm mal sehen...die sagen seit 1 woche an, dass es Regnen soll und wirklich was runter gekommen ist davon auch nicht soooo viel...positiv denken  wir rocken morgen die Trails


----------



## wurmberg (16. Juli 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ist keine Wetterwarnung drausen, also wird es nicht so schlimm sein, dass sie den Lift schließen.
> und ob es regnet...mhm mal sehen...die sagen seit 1 woche an, dass es Regnen soll und wirklich was runter gekommen ist davon auch nicht soooo viel...positiv denken  wir rocken morgen die Trails




Trotzdem solltet Ihr bei z.B."Meteomedia Unwetterzentrale" vor Abfahrt nachschauen! Derzeit ist ab heute Nacht dies hier angesagt:
*[FONT="]Braunlage[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][COLOR=#966A00][FONT="] (38700)[/FONT]
[FONT="]Unwetterwarnung Stufe Orange vor Sturm/Orkan[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#966A00][FONT="]gültig von:[/FONT][FONT="] [B]Samstag, 16. Juli 2011, 22:00 Uhr[/B]
[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#966A00][FONT="]gültig bis:[/FONT][FONT="] [B]Montag, 18. Juli 2011, 20:00 Uhr[/B]
[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#966A00][FONT="]gültig für:[/FONT][FONT="] [B]Höhen ab 950 m[/B] [/FONT][/COLOR]
  [FONT="] 
[/FONT]
[FONT="]bis So.-Vormittag schwere Sturmböen 90-100 km/h, ab So.-Mittag zeitweise 80 km/h, SW[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#444444][FONT="][/FONT]
[FONT="]Denkt bitte daran, ab etwa 50km/h müssen wir den Seilbahnbetrieb einstellen!!
[/FONT]*


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Juli 2011)

Was hat es denn gestern und heute mit der auf der Homepage angekündigten "NICOLAI Deutschlandtour am 16., 17.07. in Braunlage" auf sich?

Ich habe dort am Samstag niemanden gesehen. Schade.


----------



## Resendisback (17. Juli 2011)

An all diejenigen die seit gestern hier zum Shop kommen und uns fragen wo wir nicolai gelassen haben - wir haben damit nichts am Hut, wissen leider auch nicht wo sie geblieben sind und noch weniger können wir sagen, ob da noch jemand kommt


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Juli 2011)

War für mich kein Weltuntergang - aber interessant wäre es schon gewesen, mal diverse Nicolai Räder probe zu rollen. Das haben einige andere Parkbesucher mit mir auch so gesehen.

Ich frage mich, was der Termin dann auf der Park-Homepage verloren hat?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (17. Juli 2011)

Ja, das haben wir gemerkt,  bloß wissen wir hier genauso wenig, wenn euch die Seilbahnmitarbeiter hier rüber schicken ^^


----------



## Schnitte (17. Juli 2011)

so war ein schöner Tag  wenn auch manchmal etwas regnerisch


----------



## wildbiker (17. Juli 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> War für mich kein Weltuntergang - aber interessant wäre es schon gewesen, mal diverse Nicolai Räder probe zu rollen. Das haben einige andere Parkbesucher mit mir auch so gesehen.
> 
> Ich frage mich, was der Termin dann auf der Park-Homepage verloren hat?
> 
> Grüße



Nicolai ist schon geil, da willste nicht mehr absteigen. Bei den Bikes fährt wenigstens nicht das Gefühl der Rahmen könnte beim nächsten Drop o.ä. brechen...(Bei div. taiwanesischen Marken hätte ich da schon Schiss).. Vom Handling/Fahrwerksperformance ist N unschlagbar...

Was braucht man eigentlich um im Bikepark fahren zu dürfen, außer ein anständiges Bike (Multirührstab der von CC bis Enduro reicht, reicht aus?). Reicht da ein normaler Helm (Halbschale)...?? Die Wege sehen da ja nicht gerade "gefährlich" aus...


----------



## fuxy (17. Juli 2011)

Fullface Helm, Battle Jacket, Knie / Schienenbeinschoner. Leatt Brace ist kein MUSS aber schadet auch nicht.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Juli 2011)

Mit Leatt Brace sieht man 90% der Leute im Bikepark schön durchgestylt mit dem neuesten Troy Lee Outfit die Monsterroller-Strecke runter fahren 



wildbiker schrieb:


> Nicolai ist schon geil, da willste nicht mehr absteigen. Bei den Bikes fährt wenigstens nicht das Gefühl der Rahmen könnte beim nächsten Drop o.ä. brechen...(Bei div. taiwanesischen Marken hätte ich da schon Schiss).. Vom Handling/Fahrwerksperformance ist N unschlagbar...
> 
> Was braucht man eigentlich um im Bikepark fahren zu dürfen, außer ein anständiges Bike (Multirührstab der von CC bis Enduro reicht, reicht aus?). Reicht da ein normaler Helm (Halbschale)...?? Die Wege sehen da ja nicht gerade "gefährlich" aus...



Ich hätte daher gerne mehrere Räder im "richtigen Terrain" probegefahren, um mir selbst ein Bild davon zu machen. Ich bin schon andere Räder gefahren, die mich bisher ebenso vom Handling/der Fahrwerksperformance überzeugen konnten - das Helius AM war für meinen Geschmack übrigens nicht das non-plus-ultra 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Siggi81 (17. Juli 2011)

War heute die Seilbahn wegen den Windgeschwindigkeiten geschlossen?

Nachdem ich vor 2 Wochen leider mit nem Kumpel umsonst aus Berlin gekommen bin, wollte ich es nun am nächsten We nochmal wagen. 
Leider soll es die ganze Woche durchregnen...

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0001453

von Windgeschwindigkeiten hab ich erstmal aber noch nichts gelesen...
Es ist zum heulen, wieviele schöne Wochenenden habt Ihr den im Schnitt so im jahr da oben uffm Berg?


----------



## Schnitte (18. Juli 2011)

geschlossen war nicht
ab und an sonne
dann wieder regen
aber die Seilbahn lief 

wieviel schöne WEs? was willstn jetzt hören? wahrscheinlich nicht mehr und nicht weniger als anderswo in Deutschland


----------



## Martin2.0 (18. Juli 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Mit Leatt Brace sieht man 90% der Leute im Bikepark schön durchgestylt mit dem neuesten Troy Lee Outfit die Monsterroller-Strecke runter fahren


 
Hey Kalle!
Falls du mich meinst (ich bin der Typ aus der Gondel mit der Biene am Knie und der Königin nebenan ) ... ich hab mich bei unserer letzten Abfahrt schön geledert und mir dabei das Handgelenk gestaucht. Bin deshalb den Rest ab Mittelstation auf der Monsterroller-Strecke weiter.
Aber nichts für Ungut..

Das erste Mal in Braunlage hat echt Spass gemacht und wir kommen auf alle Fälle wieder!

Gruß Martin


----------



## outdoor (18. Juli 2011)

thema nicolai:
die haben bei uns angefragt und wir haben zugesagt, weil wir dachten, dass es mal eine schöne abwechslung wäre! nicolai hatte braunlage auch bis zuletzt auf ihrer "deutschland-tour-seite" eingetragen.

warum nicolai nicht kam, was da schiefgelaufen ist, da habe ich leider keinerlei info - weil sich keiner von nicolai gemeldet hat, kein anruf, keine mail, keine absage, rein gar nichts.

ich kann mich dafür nur bei euch entschuldigen, habe aber wie gesagt selbst keine ahnung wo da der haken an der sache ist?

ich habe eben an nicolai geschrieben. möchte auch gerne wissen warum sich keiner nach braunlage verirrt hat?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Juli 2011)

Martin2.0 schrieb:


> Hey Kalle!
> Falls du mich meinst (ich bin der Typ aus der Gondel mit der Biene am Knie und der Königin nebenan ) ... ich hab mich bei unserer letzten Abfahrt schön geledert und mir dabei das Handgelenk gestaucht. Bin deshalb den Rest ab Mittelstation auf der Monsterroller-Strecke weiter.
> Aber nichts für Ungut..
> 
> ...


Servus Martin,

an die "Binenkönigin" erinnere ich mich natürlich noch  Dich meinte ich nicht. 

Ein Kumpel hatte bei seiner Liftfahrt ein Gespräch mit ein paar Jungs die meinten, drei komplette Abfahrten am Stück seien gar kein Problem (Konditionstechnisch etc. was wir kaum glauben konnten). Diese Jungs haben wir aber nur die ganze Zeit die breiten Schotterwege runterknattern sehen. Ich glaub, einigen ist garnicht bewusst, dass es auch verschiedene Strecken (Freeride, Downhill, Jumpline, Northshore etc.) im Bikepark gibt, die eigentlich für die "Bigbikes" gedacht sind.

Mit dem Handgelenk wieder alles ok?



outdoor schrieb:


> thema nicolai:
> die haben bei uns angefragt und wir haben zugesagt, weil wir dachten, dass es mal eine schöne abwechslung wäre! nicolai hatte braunlage auch bis zuletzt auf ihrer "deutschland-tour-seite" eingetragen.
> 
> warum nicolai nicht kam, was da schiefgelaufen ist, da habe ich leider keinerlei info - weil sich keiner von nicolai gemeldet hat, kein anruf, keine mail, keine absage, rein gar nichts.
> ...



Merkwüdig, dass sich da niemand meldet.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (18. Juli 2011)

Waren gestern auch da, guter Tag auch wenn es ein wenig feucht von oben war. Macht einfach laune. Grüße an die die wir da getroffen haben.


----------



## outdoor (18. Juli 2011)

ich kann im moment echt nicht mehr sagen, hoffe dass nicolai auf meine mail antwortet. werde euch informieren.

ansonsten müsst ihr euch bei nicolai direkt per mail beschweren. dann wissen die auch bescheid, dass die aktion nicht wirklich gut ankam!!


----------



## wolfie8 (18. Juli 2011)

Moin,
@Kalle und Martin: Wir hatten doch gesagt, was in der Gondel passiert, bleibt in der Gondel. ...und jetzt macht ihr euch hier im Forum über die Königin lustig

Auch von mir an der Stelle mal ne klare Empfehlung für Braunlage.

Gruß Wolfie


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Juli 2011)

dafür das die strecken von freiwilligen helfern gebaut werden sind die eintrittspreise heftig,so gewinnt man keine kunden,schon gar nicht bei den wartezeiten bei schönem wetter am we


----------



## outdoor (18. Juli 2011)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> dafür das die strecken von freiwilligen helfern gebaut werden sind die eintrittspreise heftig,so gewinnt man keine kunden,schon gar nicht bei den wartezeiten bei schönem wetter am we


 

das ist dann halt immer so eine sache mit dem halbwissen

der park wurde NICHT von freiwilligen angelegt und wird auch NICHT von freiwilligen gepflegt!!

da es nun mal freiwillige sind und keine sklaven, machen die jungs das freiwillig, was das wort an sich schon ausdrückt. nebenbei gibt es essen&trinken umsonst, am abend noch ein wenig plauderei bei einem kaltgetränk und eine 10er-karte für die seilbahn. ich hatte auch noch nicht den eindruck, dass sich einer genötigt fühlt mitmachen zu müssen.

jetzt nur mal eine ganz hypothetische frage: sollen die freiwilligen helfer sich "buckelig schuften" damit diejenigen die nicht helfen weniger eintritt bezahlen?? nebenbei ist ein team der seilbahn STÄNDIG im park unterwegs.

bikepark preise:
winterberg: tageskarte 26,-  / 10er-karte 20,- 
bischofsmais: tageskarte 26,50 
bad wildbad: tageskarte 24,- 
todtnau: tageskarte 35,- 
leogang: tageskarte 31,50 
BRAUNLAGE: 26,- 
wenn du jetzt die streckenlängen vergleichst usw. dann denke ich nicht, dass braunlage hier übermäßig teuer ist. mit´ner 10er-karte für 29,-  ist die ganze sache doch noch angenehmer, da zahlst du nur pro fahrt und dafür schlappe 2,90 .


----------



## LiF (18. Juli 2011)

Wo du das gerade schreibst mit den 10er-Karten...
Gibt es jetzt die Möglichkeit BEIDES zu erwerben, also Tagesticket und 10er-Karte?

Habe das vor einiger Zeit so verstande, dass es generell auf 10er Karten umgestellt werden soll.


----------



## wolfie8 (18. Juli 2011)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> dafür das die strecken von freiwilligen helfern gebaut werden sind die eintrittspreise heftig,so gewinnt man keine kunden,schon gar nicht bei den wartezeiten bei schönem wetter am we



Wenn du hoch schiebst/fährst, dann darfst du sogar kostenlos fahren Ich find die Preise ok...


----------



## Schnitte (18. Juli 2011)

ich stimmt zu. die Preise sind ok 
klar günstiger hätten wir es alle gern und bei schönem Wetter will auch jeder fahren.
aber mal sollte mal darüber nachdenken, dass der Park sich auch finanzieren will und das auch auf vielfachen Wunsch weitere Transportgondeln zu organisieren, dies getan wurde. Von daher kann man dies nur positiv auslegen. Das nicht sofort alles perfekt sein kann ist wohl klar...


----------



## outdoor (18. Juli 2011)

LiF schrieb:


> Wo du das gerade schreibst mit den 10er-Karten...
> Gibt es jetzt die MÃ¶glichkeit BEIDES zu erwerben, also Tagesticket und 10er-Karte?
> 
> Habe das vor einiger Zeit so verstande, dass es generell auf 10er Karten umgestellt werden soll.


 


das war ursprÃ¼nglich auch so geplant. da es dann aber im zusammenhang mit dem wegfall der tageskarten doch wieder unzufriedenheit gab, hat sich die seilbahn entschlossen 2011 folgende ticket-varianten an zu bieten:
ab 18 Jahren
Tageskarte 26,00 â¬
3-Stunden-Karte 18,00 â¬ 
5-points for biker 16,00 â¬ 
10-points for biker 29,00 â¬ 
20-points for biker 54,00 â¬
Preise zuzÃ¼glich 4 â¬ RÃ¼ckgabepfandErwachsene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiF (18. Juli 2011)

Perfekt, vielen Dank.
Gültigkeitsdauer der Karten?
Würde Sonntag sonst direkt nen 20er holen, auch für die nächsten Fahrten und evtl 2012.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juli 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> das ist dann halt immer so eine sache mit dem halbwissen
> 
> der park wurde NICHT von freiwilligen angelegt und wird auch NICHT von freiwilligen gepflegt!!
> 
> ...




Moin,

kurze Ergänzung meinerseits: Ich habe letzte Woche für die 3 Stunden von 14.00-17.00 Uhr in Willingen  16,- bezahlt.

Somit ist die Preisgestaltung in Braunlage meines Erachtens vollkommen O.K.!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## kosh_hh (18. Juli 2011)

Hui, die 10er Karte kostet jetzt 29,00 EUR - drei Euro teurer geworden. Das ist schon ordentlich.

Sind die Punktekarten denn nun ein Jahr gültig oder verfallen die wieder zum Saisonende?


----------



## Cyb (18. Juli 2011)

Sind die Punktekarten eigentlich übertragbar? 
Ich will im August mal eine woche mit nem Kumpel vorbei schauen und es wäre natürlich Praktisch sich eine 20ér Karte zu teilen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Juli 2011)

Geht meines Wissens nach leider nicht.

Wieviel kostet die 20er Karte für Studenten?

Nachbessern kann man meiner Meinung nach wie folgt:

Punkte übertragbar
Karte mindestens 2 Jahre lang gültig.

Grüße
Kalle

@ wolfie8: weiß doch sonst niemand, worum es geht


----------



## outdoor (18. Juli 2011)

die homepage hat preistechnisch alle infos www.bikepark-braunlage.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Juli 2011)

Schade, die 20er Karte ist mir glatt entgangen.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Juli 2011)

es geht darum das in anbetracht das man elend lange wartezeiten hat die preise einfach frech sind,und diese erhöhung hätte man sich echt sparen können,ich zahl doch nicht 18euro für ne drei stunden karte und stehe davon eineinhalb stunden am lift,sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt(ausser beim ixs cup).das die helfer nicht genötigt werden ist klar,ist ja auch völlig okay so.aber in wibe z.b. was ja nun in deutschland mit der beliebteste park ist inzwischen zwei spassige dh strecken und den funride und kostet deutlich weniger,strecken im super zustand und kürzere wartezeiten bei gleichem betrieb.
das mit den monsterrollern ist nur zum kotzen in braunlage...wenn ich in bikepark fahre möchte ich radfahren und nicht nur an der seilbahn warten...wenn man zügig hochkommt kann man mit den preisen leben,so aber nicht...auch wenn spass macht in braunlage,bin seid der eröffnung regelmäßig da also darf ich auch mal kritik äußern,zumal braunlage im unteren teil ne menge gefälle fehlt auch wenns gut umgesetzt wurde.man hört meine kritik auch von genug anderen,also muss ja auch was dran sein


----------



## DeteR (18. Juli 2011)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> aber in wibe z.b. was ja nun in deutschland mit der beliebteste park ist inzwischen zwei spassige dh strecken und den funride und kostet deutlich weniger,strecken im super zustand und kürzere wartezeiten bei gleichem betrieb.


Vergleiche einfach mal die Streckenlänge und rechne das dann auf die Wartezeit hoch. Das ergibt einen echten Vergleich. Und ich glaube da sieht Braunlage garnicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juli 2011)

Das mit den Monsterrollern wirst Du wohl nicht ändern können. Da musst Du dann wohl an diesen Wochenenden mit den Punktekarten arbeiten, dann sind die Preise wiederun fair.

So günstig im Verhältnis empfinde ich dann die Preisliste von Winterberg nun auch wieder nicht als das deshalb so ein Fass aufgemacht werden muss.


----------



## wolfie8 (18. Juli 2011)

Was hat den der Preis mit der Länge der Wartezeit zu tun? Wenn es billiger wäre, wären doch noch mehr da. Stoßzeiten meiden oder Punktekarte bringt auch was


----------



## stephan- (18. Juli 2011)

DeteR schrieb:


> Vergleiche einfach mal die Streckenlänge und rechne das dann auf die Wartezeit hoch. Das ergibt einen echten Vergleich. Und ich glaube da sieht Braunlage garnicht so schlecht aus.




Es ist doch Unsinn hier irgendwie mit Streckenlänge anzukommen. Braunlage kann sich nicht mit Winterberg und schon gar nicht mit Leogang auf eine Stufe stellen, das wär ein schlechter Witz. Das ist absolut vermessen für einen so jungen Park mit so vielen Stellen, die noch verbessert werden können.
Im Übrigen finde ich eine Preiserhöhung um 5 auf einen Schlag schon ziemlich happig, sagte ich ja vorher schonmal.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Juli 2011)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> es geht darum das in anbetracht das man elend lange wartezeiten hat die preise einfach frech sind,und diese erhöhung hätte man sich echt sparen können,ich zahl doch nicht 18euro für ne drei stunden karte und stehe davon eineinhalb stunden am lift,sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt(ausser beim ixs cup).das die helfer nicht genötigt werden ist klar,ist ja auch völlig okay so.aber in wibe z.b. was ja nun in deutschland mit der beliebteste park ist inzwischen zwei spassige dh strecken und den funride und kostet deutlich weniger,strecken im super zustand und kürzere wartezeiten bei gleichem betrieb.
> das mit den monsterrollern ist nur zum kotzen in braunlage...wenn ich in bikepark fahre möchte ich radfahren und nicht nur an der seilbahn warten...wenn man zügig hochkommt kann man mit den preisen leben,so aber nicht...auch wenn spass macht in braunlage,bin seid der eröffnung regelmäßig da also darf ich auch mal kritik äußern,zumal braunlage im unteren teil ne menge gefälle fehlt auch wenns gut umgesetzt wurde.man hört meine kritik auch von genug anderen,also muss ja auch was dran sein



Den Punkt mit der langen Wartezeit bedingt durch die Monsterroller will ich auch nochmal aufgreifen. Da muss sich doch eine Lösung finden lassen. Wozu baut der Monsterroller-Betreiber denn einen großen Anhänger, wenn er den dann nicht nutzt?


----------



## °Fahreinheit (18. Juli 2011)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> aber in wibe z.b. was ja nun in deutschland mit der beliebteste park ist inzwischen zwei spassige dh strecken und den funride und kostet deutlich weniger,strecken im super zustand und kÃ¼rzere wartezeiten bei gleichem betrieb.



Ãh, bitteschÃ¶n??!? Warst du mal an einem Wochenende in Winterberg? Da stehste mal locker 40-60min am Lift. Und das fÃ¼r eine recht kurze Abfahrt. Und die Strecken sind recht voll, was in Braunlage aufgrund der GrÃ¶Ãe eigentlich nie passiert.

Klar sind die Preise im direkten Vergleich recht hoch. Aber direkte Vergleiche bringen nichts. In Frankreich hatte ich letztes jahr noch knapp unter 20â¬ pro Tag bezahlt und selbst Whistler lag bei ca. $38. Wenn man also DIE QualitÃ¤t als MaÃstab nimmt, ist Winterberg keine 5â¬ pro Tag wert. 

Die Betriebskosten fÃ¼r einen Bikepark hÃ¤ngen nun mal groÃteils von der Seilbahn ab. Und die Kosten sind nun mal konstant, egal wie viele lange/kurze Strecken ein Park. Und auch die Transportgondeln kosten sicher ganz gutes Geld. Das muss alles wieder reinkommen. 
Es bringt keinem von uns was, wenn die Parks im Harz wieder schlieÃen, weil der Betrieb sich nicht rechnet. 

Die 3Std-Karte ist natÃ¼rlich ein Witz. Daher mein Tip: 10er Karte kaufen. Dann kann man den Tag genieÃen und hat kein Stress, mÃ¶glichst oft zu fahren.

Damit will ich aber auch nicht den Betreiber aus der Pflicht nehmen, guten Service zu bieten. Als Kunde erwarte ich gut Strecken in gutem/sicherem Zustand und freundliches Personal. Das mit den Monsterrollern ist tatsÃ¤chlich etwas doof.

Soweit mein Standpunkt.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Juli 2011)

ich versuche eh zu vermeiden am we zu fahren,klappt auch gut da ich unter der woche frei machen kann,mit der wartezeit gings eher darum bei gleichen andrang braunlage wesentlich eher abkackt,die streckenlänge rechtfertigt meiner meinung nach nix,da braunlage einfach zu flach ist und im unteren teil nicht viel passiert,sind immer mal geile stellen dazwischen aber halt auch viel was mit dh wenig zu tuen hat.es macht ja auch spass und die strecken werden gepflegt und es wird viel gebaut,find ich ja super.aber der liftbetreiber muss mehr machen als nur die preise erhöhen,da geht es nicht wenn bei 50leuten im park solche wartezeiten entstehen das die monsterrollerhänger einfach nicht benutzt werden


----------



## Schnitte (18. Juli 2011)

mal so ne Frage:
woran macht man fest was der beliebteste Bikepark in Deutschland ist?
Am Besucheransturm wohl eher kaum. Bedenke, dass die dort drüben kaum Alternativen haben. Im Gegensatz dazu kann man im Harz zwischen 4 verschiedenen Parks (ja ich zähle Thale mal als Park mit...) wählen.
letztendlich kann man keinen Park direkt vergleichen. Wem etwas nicht passt, soll eben die Möglichkeit nutzen woanders glücklich zu werden. Deine Kritik wurde aufgenommen, verstanden und kann an gewissen Stellen nachvollzogen werden. Aber sich ständig zu wiederholen ändert auch nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (18. Juli 2011)

Braunlage teuer ? Ich lach mich gleich tot. Dann schau dir mal die Preise in Hahnenklee an, ne 40 Punkte (   entspr. 10er Karte in Braunl.) kostet 37 und das für eine Streckenlänge die gerade mal 1/3 von Braunlage beträgt, und NULL Streckenpflege bekommt.

Klar sind die Roller doof aber es gibt 6 oder 8 neue Gondeln spätestens nächstes Jahr und die fallen nicht vom Himmel sondern kosten richtig Geld und da sind 3 Erhöhung absolut gerechtfertigt.

@Outdoor: So wie ich das verstanden habe gibt es eine Qualitätssicherung im Park. ? Es gibt ne Menge ausgefahrene Stellen die den Speed rausnehmen und wie Bremswellen fungieren, füllt Ihr sowas auch auf, oder lasst Ihr das alles so ?


----------



## stephan- (18. Juli 2011)

War jemand heute da und weiß wie der Boden ist? Ist morgen Schlammschlacht angesagt?


----------



## fuxy (18. Juli 2011)

Ja Schlammige stellen gibt es... n Kumpel war heute da.


----------



## Ripgid (18. Juli 2011)

Die Preiserhöhung finde ich gerechtfertigt; man sieht ja, dass was am Park passiert und dass sich jemand darum kümmert. Derartiges Engagement muss auch gefördert/entlohnt werden. Wie schon gesagt die 6 neuen Transportgondeln gibts auch nicht fürn Appel undn Ei


----------



## Schnitte (19. Juli 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> Ja Schlamm... n Kumpel war heute da.



da muss es ja nochmal ganz schön runter gehauen haben am Sonntag Abend. Denn Sonntag selbst war es nicht wirklich schlammig. etwas rutschig durch die Wurzeln, aber alles andere ging


----------



## nullstein (19. Juli 2011)

Braunlage...ick komme!!! Mach mich gleich auf den Weg und bin gespannt, wie die Verhältnisse sind.


----------



## fuxy (19. Juli 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> da muss es ja nochmal ganz schön runter gehauen haben am Sonntag Abend. Denn Sonntag selbst war es nicht wirklich schlammig. etwas rutschig durch die Wurzeln, aber alles andere ging



Montag hat s immer wieder runtergeschüttet.


----------



## Problem (19. Juli 2011)

nullstein schrieb:


> Braunlage...ick komme!!! Mach mich gleich auf den Weg und bin gespannt, wie die Verhältnisse sind.



Nied! Fährste kurz übern prenzel berg und lädst mich ein?


----------



## outdoor (19. Juli 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> @Outdoor: So wie ich das verstanden habe gibt es eine Qualitätssicherung im Park. ? Es gibt ne Menge ausgefahrene Stellen die den Speed rausnehmen und wie Bremswellen fungieren, füllt Ihr sowas auch auf, oder lasst Ihr das alles so ?


 
klar gibt es im park ´ne qualitätssicherung. eine person ist nur dafür zuständig und der wird nach bedarf von weiteren arbeitern unterstützt. der kümmert sich eigentlich um solche "alltäglichen" dinge wie bremswellen, baumstümpfe, landungen, etc.

dass der arme kerl in diesem jahr nicht weiß wo er anfangen und wo aufhören soll liegt daran, dass es brutal viele schäden und aufräumarbeiten zum jahresbeginn gab, bedingt durch forstmaßnahmen. wenn ihr euch erinnert, die strecken wurden zu saisonbeginn erst nach und nach aufgemacht. komplette NS-sektion war gänzlich zugedeckt mit ästen usw., ebenso weite teile des ST, dann wurde die komplette sektion von FR und süd-DH (zwischen erstem und zweitem forstweg von oben) von den harvestern übelst zerfurcht, weshalb wir jetzt noch immer am süd-DH rumzimmern, usw.

wenn man die arbeitseinsätze sieht, dazu die bautage, die transportgondeln, dann ist ziemlich schnell klar, dass die seilbahn am bikepark bisher mit keinem cent in den schwarzen zahlen steht. da ist der eigentliche bau des parks noch gar nicht berücksichtigt.

wenn man tatsächlich einen vergleich mit winterberg oder leogang machen möchte, dann schaut euch nur mal an welche sponsoren da geld zuschießen, womit wieder events möglich sind die geld einbringen, uswusw. - da will braulage natürlich auch hin, das geht aber nur langsam schritt für schritt und 2012 kommt dann der nächste step (hoffentlich auch mit einem rennen??).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (19. Juli 2011)

meine Unterstützung habt ihr auf jedenfall 
ich finde es gut, dass in Braunlage etwas passiert und gemacht wird und komme gerne immer wieder


----------



## Thalor (19. Juli 2011)

Preise richten sich eh nach dem, was beim Kunden durchsetzbar ist und weniger nach der Kostensituation des Anbieters. Solang also nur gemeckert, aber trotzdem bezahlt wird, ist alles im grünen. 


Aber noch mal was anderes, auf die Gefahr hin 'ne blöde Frage zu stellen:
Was hat es mit den Farbmarkierungen auf einigen Steinen für eine Bewandnis? Nur damit man sie besser sieht? Oder steckt da mehr hinter?


----------



## LiF (19. Juli 2011)

Die Strecken haben alle Farben, also der DH, ST, NS...
Damit du auch auf dem richtigen Weg bleibst, für deine gewählte Route sind bei den Wegkreuzungen die Farbmarkierungen!
Welche Strecke welche Farbe hat siehst du oben, wenn du das Seilbahnhäuschen verlässt, an der Wand links!


----------



## Thalor (19. Juli 2011)

Das meinte ich nicht.
Es gibt immer mal wieder mitten auf den Wegen Steine mit Markierung am Rand des Steins.


----------



## LiF (19. Juli 2011)

Das Wort Steine habe ich völlig überlesen 

Denke das dient nur als Hinweis das dort evtl "gefährliche" Steine liegen!?
Ist ja in anderen Parks auch so!


----------



## Thalor (19. Juli 2011)

Ja genau, und weil mir die angemalten Steine auch nicht wirklich gefährlicher oder anderweitig aussergewöhnlich vorkamen, als andere nicht-angemalte, hab ich mich schon öfter gewundert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Juli 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> Ja genau, und weil mir die angemalten Steine auch nicht wirklich gefährlicher oder anderweitig aussergewöhnlich vorkamen, als andere nicht-angemalte, hab ich mich schon öfter gewundert...



Es kommt aufs Tempo an 

Gerade auf irgendwelchen schnellen Teilstücken mit Doubles (ok, davon gibt es nicht so viele in Braunlage) sind die Markierungen schon sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## outdoor (19. Juli 2011)

viele der markierungen wurden im vergangene jahr zum rennen hin aufgesprüht. mag sein, dass der eine oder andere stein im rahmen der baumaßnahmen oder qualisicherung auch angesprüht wurde. wollt ihr mehr davon?


----------



## jaamaa (19. Juli 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> Das meinte ich nicht.
> Es gibt immer mal wieder mitten auf den Wegen Steine mit Markierung am Rand des Steins.



Also wenn die Markierungen so aussehen, dann bist du etwas vom Weg abgekommen (und im Paradies gelandet ).


----------



## outdoor (19. Juli 2011)

Nicolai-Deutschland-Tour:
Die Nicolai-Crew konnte letztes Wochenende leider wegen zahlreicher Ausfälle des Personals (Verletzung, Krankheit) nicht nach Braunlage kommen. In der Hektik wurde leider vergessen das Event ab zu sagen. An dieser Stelle eine dicke Entschuldigung vom Nicolai-Team!!


----------



## Thalor (19. Juli 2011)

*@Kalle:*
Guter Einwand. Da ich selber eher zur Bergabschleicherfraktion gehöre , fehlt mir diese Perspektive.


*@jaamaa:*
Nee nee, nicht überall, wo's diese Art Markierungen gibt, ist auch Paradies.
Im Gegensatz dazu gibt's im Harz auch ein Paradies, aber ich glaub das hat geschlossen.


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Juli 2011)

wegen nen paar ausgefahrenen stellen muss man sich nun wirklich nicht anstellen,die gibts überall,die strecken sind überwiegend im super zustand sind,hat heute auch wieder spass gemacht.
das die seilbahn keine schwarzen zahlen schreibt ist nen doch nen witz,schließlich gibts sie ja schon ne ecke länger als den bikepark und der sollte ja wenn dann zusätzlich gewinn reinspielen wenn die kosten vom bau gedeckt sind,leute fahren genug in braunlage denk ich.also liegts sicher nicht nur am bikepark wenn die kosten nicht gedeckt werden,ohne park wären ja auch deutlich weniger einnahmen drin,das geld vom bau kommt halt nicht von heut auf morgen wieder rein


----------



## stephan- (19. Juli 2011)

Bis auf die Shore-Elemente und die mittlerweile heranwachsenden Verbesserungen durch Freiwillige konnte man ja auch kaum von einem Bau sprechen - eher von einem Strecken abstecken.


----------



## Thalor (19. Juli 2011)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> das die seilbahn keine schwarzen zahlen schreibt ist nen doch nen witz



Davon war auch nicht die Rede.
Wirtschaftlich ist der Park aber erst dann ein Erfolg, wenn die *zusätzlichen* Einnahmen durch die Biker die zusätzlichen Kosten durch den Park übersteigen. Das dem nicht zwingend so sein muss (bislang), kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen.
Aber sich darüber ein qualifiziertes Urteil zu bilden bedarf einer fundierten Ausbildung und Einblick in die Bücher der Betreiber.
Andererseits kann es uns aber eh total egal sein - aus Mitleid wird kaum einer einen bestimmten (höheren) Preis bezahlen, genausowenig wie der Betreiber aus Mitleid Rabatte geben wird.

P.S.:
Persönlich finde ich die Preiserhöhung natürlich auch überzogen.


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Juli 2011)

hast du absolut recht,18euro für 3stunden ist nen witz,der service an der seilbahn war heut zwar super  aber da muss was passieren,längere strecken rechtfertigen nicht höre preise.man hat ja auch immernoch anfahrtskosten,na ja,abwarten ob da nochmal was passiert


----------



## stephan- (19. Juli 2011)

Also Braunlage war schon recht gÃ¼nstig zu Beginn, darum bin ich gerne hingefahren. Das eine PreiserhÃ¶hung irgendwann kommt ist klar. Mich stÃ¶ren einfach nur, dass es 5â¬ auf einen Schlag waren. WÃ¤ren es 2â¬ gewesen, hÃ¤tte es mich nicht gestÃ¶rt. Und dann von mir aus in 1-3 Jahren nochmal 3â¬ mehr, wenn die Strecken alle soweit aufgearbeitet sind. Aber so, nach so kurzem Bestehen und dem Gebotenen aktuell, einfach mal spontan 5 rauf? HinterlÃ¤sst einen faden Beigeschmack.
Da Hahnenklee und Schulenberg zu sind, bleibt einem aber eh nix anderes Ã¼brig. Werde aber ab nun auch Punktekarten nehmen, Tageskarten lohnen sich absolut nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (19. Juli 2011)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> hast du absolut recht,18euro fÃ¼r 3stunden ist nen witz,der service an der seilbahn war heut zwar super  aber da muss was passieren,lÃ¤ngere strecken rechtfertigen nicht hÃ¶re preise.man hat ja auch immernoch anfahrtskosten,na ja,abwarten ob da nochmal was passiert



Also fÃ¼r seine Anfahrtskosten ist jeder selber selbst verantwortlich, das kann man jetzt KEINEM Park vorhalten. Kannst ja auch hin pedalieren, dann sind deine Anfahrtskosten gleich null. 

Ich versteh sowieso nicht warum immer noch Tageskarten verlangt werden, Punktekarten sind doch viel besser und verfallen tun sie ja auch nicht so schnell.

@ Outdoor: StoÃt doch mal Ã¼bertragbare Punktekarten an, wo 2 mit derselben Karte fahren kÃ¶nnen. Das wÃ¤r mal ne gute Sache.

@ Stephan: Ich les immer 5â¬, die Zehnerkarte kostet 3â¬ mehr wie vorher. Oder hab ich da was mit 5â¬ verpasst?


----------



## stephan- (19. Juli 2011)

Ich bezog mich auf die Tageskarte, daher schrieb ich auch, dass ich keine Tageskarte mehr kaufen werde. 

Wenn jetzt, wie du schon sagtest, Punktekarten auch mit mehreren Leuten teilbar wären, wär das echt gut. In Thale ist das so, da kauft man einfach zusammen ne 20er.


----------



## vegan.sascha (19. Juli 2011)

muss mich auch mal zu wort melden. also ich finde die preise ham schon schön angezogen. das fakt. meine frage die ich hab ist warum? für mich ist das nicht ersichtlich und nicht zu verstehen. da ja in braunlage immer mehr radler eintreffen als vor nem jahr. da sollte ja eigentlich eher ein preis nachlass erfolgen und ich denke nicht das die preis erhöhung aufgrund von steigenden besucherzahlen, welche nun endlich zu ner erweiterung der transport gondeln führen, gerechtfertigt ist. auch wenn man ne punkte karte kauft ( wohl gemert für dreizig eus, inklusive 4 eus pfand ), ich aber trotzdem nur dreimal am tag zum fahren komme, da ich ne halbe bis dreiviertel stunde am lift warten muss, ist das für mich schon nen gelungender tag für die liftbetreiber und das ist nicht nur an einem tag so passiert, möchte das eigentlich nicht mit thale vergleichen aber da sind es sechs euro weniger und das seit JAHREN. bin sehr oft in braunlage, da ich diese strecken einfach liebe ( besten dank an die erbauer, egal wers war), aber langsam wirds fett.


----------



## Siggi81 (19. Juli 2011)

Das verwundert mich ein wenig. Man müsste doch in 7h Öffnungzeit in der Regel öfter als 9 mal runterfahren können oder ? Ok es gibt sicher hier und da Tage an denen es einfach viel zu voll ist, aber bei durchschnittlichem Andrang klingt das irgendwie wenig.

Habt Ihr mal mitgezählt wieviele Abfahrten Ihr da so am Tag schaft?


----------



## vegan.sascha (19. Juli 2011)

das problem besteht ja auch zum grössten teil am we, hab da ja eigentlich glück das ich wie xmartinx auch mehr in der woche kann. bin sogar schon mal bis zur mitleren lift station geradelt und dann runter um zu sehen wie schnell die schlange am lift ist, nur kam ich unten an und der typ der vorher vor mir in der schlange stand war immernoch dort in der schlange und das find ich schon hart. klar haben andere bikeparks auch ihre probleme mit langen schlangen, jedoch stehen da nur rad fahrer in der schlange, was für mich bedeutet der park ist sehr gut besucht. in braunlage ist es eher eine schlechte transportmöglichkeit.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Juli 2011)

Wir machen meist 5. Abfahrten - und das reicht mir auch (wenn man erst ab Mittag da ist, schafft man auch nicht mehr)


----------



## fuxy (19. Juli 2011)

Ich schaffe so 6 bis 7 wenn s Seilbahntehnisch klappt, dann ist aber auch 
 der Akku leer.


----------



## vegan.sascha (19. Juli 2011)

ja und jetzt setzt mal die 7 fahrten in relation zum preis.


----------



## nullstein (19. Juli 2011)

Heute um 11 da gewesen und um 16:30 finito gemacht: 6 Abfahrten.
War sehr sehr geil heute. Nur ist das mittlere Stück der DH im Wald ist nach wie vor sehr bescheiden.
Und die Landung nach der Box find ich nicht so schlimm, wie einige hier erzählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmberg (19. Juli 2011)

So, nun wurde ja schon eine stattliche Menge über Preise diskutiert. Bringen wir doch ein wenig Licht in dieses dunkle Thema.
Es ist wie beim Ski fahren! Ihr seht kein Pisteneinstiegs-Kartenhäuschen, aus dem heraus der Sportler für die Abfahrt abkassiert wird. 
Nein, es ist die Seilbahnfahrt, die bezahlt werden muß!! Jeder der will, kann auch den Bikepark nutzen, indem er nach oben geht,schiebt, fährt. Niemand verwehrt ihm die Abfahrt. Auch für die Streckenpflege wird dieser Jemand dann nicht mit einem Obulus gefordert.
Die Kartenpreise ergeben sich schlicht und einfach aus den Kosten des Seilbahn-Equipments. 
Und an dieser Stelle wird es interessant, Braunlage mit einer Seilbahn-Streckenlänge von 3km mit Hahnenklee, Thale, Schulenberg, Winterberg, Todtnau oder anderen zu vergleichen. Die Seillängen liegen dort bei 400-1.500m. Dazu kommt für diese Alternativ-Bikeparks erleichternd hinzu, daß dort nur kleine "Energiefresser" wie kleine Schlepper oder kleine Sesselbahnen benutzt werden. 
Und jetzt, an dieser Stelle der Rechnung, kann man dann noch die Frage stellen, wieviele Streckenkilometer die 3km lange Seilbahn in Braunlage mit ihren erheblich höheren Fahrkosten (Energie,Personal, Instandhaltung uam.) im angeschlossenen Bikepark bietet, die man versucht, täglich gut zu pflegen, auszubauen und zu verbessern.
Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen, bringt halt nie richtig viel. 
Die Relation der Seilbahn-Auffahrt eines Bikepark-Nutzers zu einem anderen Gast macht den Blick eigentlich erst richtig frei. Da sollte vom Biker mal hingeschaut werden. Hier ist der Gast zu finden, der durch seinen erheblich höheren Fahrpreis den Bikepark mit subventioniert.
Die Wurmbergseilbahn hat im Übrigen vorher sechs Jahre lang keine Preise erhöht. Wie oft hat in dieser Zeit eigentlich Euer Stromversorger die Preise angehoben? 
Es war also jetzt eine allgemeine Preiserhöhung für alle Preisgruppen, egal ob Wanderer, Kaffeegast, Biker oder ab dem nächsten Winter auch der Wintersportler.
Die Karten gelten jetzt ein Jahr ab Kaufdatum (wie letztjährig allgemein gewünscht), nicht aber in der Wintersaison.
Und ich glaube nicht so recht, daß ein passionierter Biker diese 5-20 Pkte.-Karte nicht in diesem Zeitraum abfährt - bei durchschnitllich 5-10 Abfahrten/Tag,oder?
Die Karten können hier aus steuerungstechnischem Grund nicht gleichzeitig von Mehreren genutzt werden. Unsere PC-Elektronik sieht bei Ein- bzw. auch Ausstieg eine 10-minütige Sperre dieser Karte vor, daher kann in diesem Zeitraum mit einer Karte auch immer nur einer eintreten. Und 10 Min. auf einen zweiten Nutzer warten, wäre wohl nonsens.
Ansonsten kann aber an einem weiteren Tag durchaus ein Anderer die Restpunkte verbrauchen.
Mal ganz unabhängig von der völlig fälschlichen Darstellung, die Wartezeiten hier in Braunlage wären ja jedes Wochenende viel länger als woanders, hatten wir den Bau neuer Transporter schon vor geraumer Zeit ins Auge gefasst. Wir werden, wie es derzeit aussieht, ca. Ende August also weitere 6 Transporter an den Wochenenden ins System einfahren können. Das wird Wartezeiten sicher nochmals erheblich reduzieren helfen. 
Hoffen wir jetzt einmal, daß diese Erklärungen zu etwas mehr Verständnis der umfangreichen Materie um so einen Bikepark beigetragen haben. 
Wir sind jedenfalls, da könnt Ihr versichert sein, immer gerne versucht, Euch Stück für Stück mehr Spaß zu bieten.


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Juli 2011)

Ist doch bullshit,dann müssten die Wanderer ja zwanzig Euro für ne Auffahrt bezahlen wenn wir biker nicht wären... Mit den zusätzlichen Einnahmen durch die biker müsste das doch passen,die paar Gondeln sind nur lange wieder drin,schon durch die Monsterroller,und alles auf die länge zu schieben und zu sagen ihr könnt ja hochlaufen ist auch eher frech.die Seilbahn läuft so oder so und so wie es von euch rüberkommt wäre sie ohne die zahlreichen Radfahrer wohl längst dicht,sorry aber klingt nicht logisch.das kosten gedeckt werden müssen ist klar aber für blöd muss man uns Radfahrer nicht verkaufen


----------



## vegan.sascha (19. Juli 2011)

sind nicht die biker eine zusätzliche kosten einnahme für den sommer, während die ski fahrer schon länger am wurmberg hausen? und was ist mit den steigenden zahlen der biker? ach ja und 54 euro für ne 20 karte ist hart.


----------



## fuxy (19. Juli 2011)

@ xMARTINx : DU bist seit Tagen/Seiten nur am nörgeln! Wenn dir die Preise nicht passen, dann bleib doch einfach weg !!! Oder schieb dein Bike doch selbst den Berg rauf, dann kannst du , stell dir vor, ganz umsonst den Berg wieder runter fahren.


----------



## vegan.sascha (19. Juli 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> @ xMARTINx : DU bist seit Tagen/Seiten nur am nörgeln! Wenn dir die Preise nicht passen, dann bleib doch einfach weg !!! Oder schieb dein Bike doch selbst den Berg rauf, dann kannst du , stell dir vor, ganz umsonst den Berg wieder runter fahren.



naja das ja nicht wirklich ne lösung des problems!  nur mehr als nörgeln kann man doch hier nicht, oder? und seine meinung darf man ja noch sagen/schreiben. find es aber gut das wurmberg dazu stellung und sich das ganze scheinbar auch zu herzen nimmt. man wird nie alle zufrieden stellen können.


----------



## stephan- (19. Juli 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> @ xMARTINx : DU bist seit Tagen/Seiten nur am nörgeln! Wenn dir die Preise nicht passen, dann bleib doch einfach weg !!! Oder schieb dein Bike doch selbst den Berg rauf, dann kannst du , stell dir vor, ganz umsonst den Berg wieder runter fahren.



Es gibt keinerlei Postings, die noch weniger hilfreich sein könnten, als genau solche wie von dir.
Dieser Thread hier existiert, damit Kunde und Anbieter miteinander kommunizieren können und das Angebot zur Zufriedenheit beider Seiten ggf. verbessert werden kann. Wie du siehst hat etwaige "Nörgelei" immerhin eine ausführliche Erklärung von wurmberg nach sich gezogen - das finde ich äußerst positiv  - also was willst du mit deiner Aussage "bleib doch weg" eigentlich erreichen?
Das hier ist ein Forum, es bringt niemandem was, wenn hier Aussagen geschönt, zurückgehalten oder verboten werden. Es ist ja nicht so, das hier nur gemault würde, denn im Endeffekt sind wir alle über jeden einzelnen Park froh.
Bin Donnerstag vor Ort wenn das Wetter passt, obwohl ich über Preise und Strecken "gemeckert" habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vegan.sascha (19. Juli 2011)

stimme Stephan voll und ganz zu. war auch heut wieder da, trotz der preise. liebe halt die strecken dort.


----------



## xMARTINx (20. Juli 2011)

Solange ich Geld nach Braunlage trage darf ich auch Kritik äußern.hab gesagt das die Strecken im super Zustand sind und es ja auch Spaß macht.aber als Verbraucher kommt man sich halt auch etwas ausgenommen vor,find ich halt traurig.und die Rechtfertigung für die fünf Euro mehr ist in meinen Augen nen Witz.trotzdem war der Service heute gut und wir hatten Spaß


----------



## Dome1605 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch wieder da nach zweitägigem Entzug 
Wenn ich es nicht vergesse, werde ich mal nach meiner ersten Fahrt eine Beschreibung der Streckenverhältnisse posten  Damit ihr Bescheid wisst ob es sich lohnt, wovon ich aber sehr stark ausgehe. Denn es ist immer der hammer in Braunlage


----------



## Schnitte (20. Juli 2011)

vegan.sascha schrieb:


> sind nicht die biker eine zusätzliche kosten einnahme für den sommer, während die ski fahrer schon länger am wurmberg hausen? und was ist mit den steigenden zahlen der biker? ach ja und 54 euro für ne 20 karte ist hart.



aber 29  für 10 Fahrten ist dann wieder gelungen im Preis? schon mal nach gerechnet wieviel du für ne Abfahrt bei der 20 er Karte zahlst und wieviel bei der 10 er karte?  

ich kann zwar nicht beurteilen, ob es stimmt, dass die Preise jetzt 5-6 Jahre nicht angehoben wurden, aber sollte es der Fall sein, ist dies wohl gerechtfertigt. Energiepreise steigen nun mal, das ist Fakt. 
gut 5  aufs Tagesticket sind vielleicht etwas happig, aber die 10 Fahrten lohnen sich im Endeffekt mehr (so wie wir das hier festgestellt haben...) und dort ist der Preis lediglich um 3  gestiegen. Was von vielen als "ok" empfunden wurde.
Preissteigerungen mag sicherlich niemand gern, aber mit unaufhaltsamen Nörgeln und Meckern wird sich nichts daran ändern. Würde mich hier auch gern hinstellen und über die steigenden Benzinpreise meckern, aber das bringt nun mal nichts...


----------



## Thalor (20. Juli 2011)

Preise hin, Seilbahnlänge her.
In puncto Dienstleistungen spielt Braunlage trotzdem nicht in der ersten Liga...

So bietet z.B. Livigno:


> Kaufe den Package All Inclusive und fahre im Bike Park in Begleitung von Professionellen. (Quelle)


----------



## fuxy (20. Juli 2011)

Vieleicht habe ich mich da schlecht ausgedrückt, die Seilbahnbetr. werden die Preise nicht mehr rückgängig machen. Das heißt wir haben genau 3 Möglichkeiten.
1. Preise akzeptieren, oder,
2. Selber raufschieben / fahren, oder
3. weg bleiben und woanders hinfahren


----------



## outdoor (20. Juli 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> Davon war auch nicht die Rede.
> Wirtschaftlich ist der Park aber erst dann ein Erfolg, wenn die *zusätzlichen* Einnahmen durch die Biker die zusätzlichen Kosten durch den Park übersteigen. Das dem nicht zwingend so sein muss (bislang), kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen.
> Aber sich darüber ein qualifiziertes Urteil zu bilden bedarf einer fundierten Ausbildung und Einblick in die Bücher der Betreiber.
> Andererseits kann es uns aber eh total egal sein - aus Mitleid wird kaum einer einen bestimmten (höheren) Preis bezahlen, genausowenig wie der Betreiber aus Mitleid Rabatte geben wird.
> ...


 

so sieht das aus  die rentabilität des parks muss für sich betrachtet werden. klar ist doch auch, dass kein park irgendwo auf dieser welt aus nächstenliebe gebaut wird.
seitens der betreiber jammert auch niemand, am ende muss es sich mittel- bis langfristig doch wie alles auf dieser welt einigermaßen rechnen - fertig. da ist der park auf einem guten weg.

der anfangszustand des parks war natürlich auch abhängig von den zur verfügung stehenden mitteln. da insgesamt unbedingt 4 strecken entstehen sollten, mussten die vom fleck weg auch komplett durchtrassiert werden. wenn zu beginn z.b. nur 2 strecken gebaut worden wären, diese dafür aber komplett ausgestattet mit allen anliegern, obstacles, usw., dann hätte für jede strecke die im nachlauf dazu gekommen wäre, wieder der ganze grundlegende abstimmungs- und genehmigungsprozess durchgespielt werden müssen (forst, naturschutz, wanderverband, etc.). und man kann sich lebhaft vorstellen was diese institutionen als erstes argument eingebracht hätten: jetzt haben wir euch 2 strecken genehmigt, warum sollen es plötzlich mehr sein.

der betreiber hat sich im sinne der biker schon was dabei gedacht und so langsam geht das alles in die richtige richtung, was man auch an den meisten kommentaren ablesen kann. und 2012 wird alles noch ein bißchen besser


----------



## vegan.sascha (20. Juli 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> Preissteigerungen mag sicherlich niemand gern, aber mit unaufhaltsamen Nörgeln und Meckern wird sich nichts daran ändern. Würde mich hier auch gern hinstellen und über die steigenden Benzinpreise meckern, aber das bringt nun mal nichts...



wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren!!!


----------



## Schnitte (20. Juli 2011)

na dann fang mal an zu kämpfen...
die Preise werden davon nicht sinken...aber gut, ist wahrscheinlich genauso ein im Kreis drehen wie in dem Thread über "jedes Jahr werden Fahrräder teuerer..."
dahin gehend wird man wohl keinen Konsens finden

irgendwer am Sonntag am Start?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. Juli 2011)

Wir sind vielleicht Sonntach wieder vor Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiF (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn meine Gabel bis dahin wieder bei mir ist, werden wir auch am SONNtag da sein


----------



## el Lingo (20. Juli 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> gut 5  aufs Tagesticket sind vielleicht etwas happig, aber die 10 Fahrten lohnen sich im Endeffekt mehr (so wie wir das hier festgestellt haben...) und dort ist der Preis lediglich um 3  gestiegen. Was von vielen als "ok" empfunden wurde.


Sollte sich hier tatsächlich jemand über 0,3  mehr pro Seilbahnfahrt beschweren, frage ich mich wirklich, ob er das richtige Hobby hat. Da sollte man doch mal drüber nachdenken, ob man sich dann nicht lieber etwas anderes sucht oder am Wochenende mal ein paar Kippen weniger raucht. Ist doch lächerlich, deswegen so ein Theater zu machen.


----------



## Schnitte (20. Juli 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Sollte sich hier tatsächlich jemand über 0,3  mehr pro Seilbahnfahrt beschweren, frage ich mich wirklich, ob er das richtige Hobby hat. Da sollte man doch mal drüber nachdenken, ob man sich dann nicht lieber etwas anderes sucht oder am Wochenende mal ein paar Kippen weniger raucht. Ist doch lächerlich, deswegen so ein Theater zu machen.



endlich spricht mir mal jmd. aus der Seele


----------



## LiF (20. Juli 2011)

Amen


----------



## Dome1605 (20. Juli 2011)

Bin gerade im Bikepark und wollte mal ne kurze Beschreibung der Bedingungen geben. Wetter ist super. Über Nacht hat es leider geregnet, d. h. sehr matschig und rutschig aber es macht Spaß! Keine Wartezeiten bis jetzt. Also kommt vorbei


----------



## °Fahreinheit (20. Juli 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ist doch lächerlich, deswegen so ein Theater zu machen.



Wie gesagt, sehe ich genau so. Bikes für paar tausend  und über paar Euro für die Seilbahn meckern... Ich bin sehr froh, dass wir die Parks im Harz haben. Und meinetwegen sollen die halt bisschen Gewinn machen. Wenn ein Betreiber merkt, dass sich ein Park lohnt, dann wird auch investiert. Da haben wir alle was von. Nur mit Kostendeckung wird nicht viel passieren.

So, ich werd Sonntag wohl auch da sein. Meine Punktekarte leeren.


----------



## stephan- (20. Juli 2011)

Mal grundsÃ¤tzlich, unabhÃ¤ngig von der hier vorliegenden ErhÃ¶hung:

Wenn man das auf die Abfahrt runterrechnet und wirklich so sieht, wo hÃ¶rt man dann auf? Mit der Argumentation gehen auch Liftpreise von 40-50â¬ pro Tag in Ordnung, sind ja nur +x,xâ¬ pro Abfahrt mehr. Und Skifahren ist noch teurer. 
Man sieht am Spritpreis, was passiert, wenn Leute anfangen, so zu argumentieren, nach dem Motto "alles andere ist eh so teuer, da zahl ich das eben auch noch".


Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, wie meine Oma immer gesagt hat.

So, ich bin nun raus aus der Diskussion Ã¼ber die Preise.  
+3â¬ fÃ¼r die 10er Karte ist in Ordnung, Tageskarte lohnt sich nun eben nicht mehr.


----------



## Thalor (20. Juli 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> am Wochenende mal ein paar Kippen weniger raucht.



Woran spart denn der Nichtraucher?


----------



## el Lingo (20. Juli 2011)

Der hat eh mehr Geld über, weil er eben nicht raucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiF (20. Juli 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Der hat eh mehr Geld über, weil er eben nicht raucht.



So sieht das nämlich aus


----------



## Thalor (20. Juli 2011)

Aber der muss dafür auch länger leben, was wieder teurer ist!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. Juli 2011)

Der Nichtraucher hat sein Geld dann aber anderweitig verplant, weshalb er es in dem Sinne nicht Ã¼ber hat. Der Raucher hingegen kann einfach auf ein paar Zigaretten verzichten und hat damit das Geld eingespart.

Die PreiserhÃ¶hung empfinde ich nicht als stÃ¶rend. Der Park entwickelt sich weiter und ist auf dem richtigen Weg, wenn das Geld in die Streckenpflege und den Ausbau geht, wieso dann nicht ein bisschen mehr ausgeben. Unser Sport ist leider nicht der gÃ¼nstigste, da jetzt wegen 3â¬ rumzukacken ist nicht angemessen.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (20. Juli 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Der Nichtraucher hat sein Geld dann aber anderweitig verplant, weshalb er es in dem Sinne nicht über hat. Der Raucher hingegen kann einfach auf ein paar Zigaretten verzichten und hat damit das Geld eingespart.



Ganz einfach: Anfangen zu rauchen und dann eben weniger.


----------



## stephan- (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn rauchen, dann in der Woche nicht, sondern am Vortag vor dem Biken und beim Biken die ganze Zeit. Dann schafft man auch weniger Abfahrten pro Tag und spart somit wiederum Geld bzw. Punkte pro Tag und hat länger was von der 10er bzw. 20er Karte.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. Juli 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Wenn rauchen, dann in der Woche nicht, sondern am Vortag vor dem Biken und beim Biken die ganze Zeit. Dann schafft man auch weniger Abfahrten pro Tag und spart somit wiederum Geld bzw. Punkte pro Tag und hat länger was von der 10er bzw. 20er Karte.



Dafür stimmt dann allerdings wieder das Verhältnis aus Anreisestrecke(und Kosten) zu geschafften Abfahrten pro Tag nicht mehr.

Teufelskreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiF (20. Juli 2011)

Ich werde am Sonntag nun doch nicht da sein, da Cosmic Sports mal wieder meint, man könne sich ja SOOOOVIEL Zeit lassen bei dem bearbeiten von Aufträgen!!!!!!!


----------



## nullstein (20. Juli 2011)

Ich empfinde den Aufstand bezüglich der Preiserhöhung ebenfalls etwas albern. Bunte Pyjamas von TLD im Park tragen, dazu ne 40 mit Goldglimmer und Peale mit Titanachse. Aber 5 reißen dann das Riesenloch in den Beutel?


----------



## stephan- (20. Juli 2011)

Gibt auch SchÃ¼ler und Studenten die nicht mit nem 8kâ¬ Rad und kompletter TLD Ausstattung herumfahren.  Bei denen ist die Radanschaffung schon schwierig und langwierig genug, von den laufenden Kosten mal ganz abgesehen.
Und die wenigsten sind zufrieden damit, wenn sie einmal im Monat in den Park fahren.

Ein wenig mehr Weitsicht wÃ¼rde sicher gut tun, bevor man irgendwas vom Stapel lÃ¤sst.

Und jetzt kommt nicht mit dem Argument, dass SchÃ¼ler/Studenten eh schon gÃ¼nstiger fahren.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (20. Juli 2011)

Ist wer am 27.7 da, würd gern mit jemanden zusammen den Berg runter fahren, da mein Dad eher eine kleine Wurmbergtour macht.
Ach und bräuchte noch eine günstige Unterkunft. Was könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## nullstein (20. Juli 2011)

Komm ich nicht, da ich selbst mal Student war. Wenn man Schüler bzw Student ist, muss man halt auch mal akzeptieren, dass man sich einige Dinge nicht oder nicht so häufig leisten kann. Ansonsten kannste ja mal an der Tanke nach nem Studirabatt fragen. 
Finde deine Argumentation nicht ganz ok. Der arme Student muss schon lange genug für sein Bike sparen. Der nächste Student erzählt, er muss schon lange genug für sein Cabrio sparen. Wie gesagt, war ebenfalls 5 Jahre Student und habe es akzeptiert, dass ich weniger Geld hatte und mir somit gewisse Dinge nicht leisten konnte.


----------



## stephan- (20. Juli 2011)

Ich akzeptiere das auch, aber dann muss mir doch auch der Raum gelassen werden, einen Tageskartenpreisanstieg um 5â¬ auf einen Schlag zu kritisieren, oder? Mehr wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht sagen, eine solche Debatte war auch nicht in meinem Sinn.

Und Fakt ist nunmal, wenn ich mir im Monat 5x Braunlage leisten konnte, sinds nun nur noch 4x. Um mehr ging es mir doch gar nicht.  Finde nur das Argument so unsinnig das man sagt "Die RÃ¤der kosten tausende Euro, also Backen halten bei PreiserhÃ¶hung" - genau das seh ich nÃ¤mlich nicht so. Aber der Deutsche wird auch noch 2â¬ pro Liter Sprit bezahlen, von daher.


----------



## nullstein (20. Juli 2011)

Die 2/Liter haben nichts mit deutsch zu tun
Du konntest dir 5x im Monat nen Parkbesuch leisten, das konnte ich als Studi nicht
Kritisieren mit nachvollziehbaren Argumenten kann man ja. Aber an einigen Stellen klingt es etwas nach "rumflennerei". (das ist nicht auf dich bezogen! Nicht das sich jemand persönlich angegriffen fühlt). Wenn nächste Saison deine Gabel anstatt 1000 1020 kostet, meckerste auch nicht.
Aber die ganzen Gelddiskussionen bringen eh meist nichts, da es vielen Leuten äußerst schwer fällt zu akzeptiren bzw zu verstehen, dass andere Menschen Geld verdienen wollen und sich nun mal nicht jeder alles leisten kann. Meist ist es so, dass diejenigen, die sich am lautesten über Preiserhöhungen beschweren, an anderer Stelle gewlatig die Hand aufhalten (falls es ihnen möglich ist).
Ich bin raus aus der Diskussion. Ich geh biken
Und Braunlage war gestern geil!!!


----------



## Thalor (20. Juli 2011)

nullstein schrieb:


> Wenn nÃ¤chste Saison deine Gabel anstatt 1000â¬ 1020â¬ kostet, meckerste auch nicht.



Doch, denn bereits die 1000â¬ sind schon total Ã¼berzogen. Aber das ist ein anderes Fass. 

Im Ã¼brigen gibt es noch weitere BevÃ¶lkerungsgruppen (neben denen in der Ausbildung befindlichen), die knapp bei Kasse sind. Das Ã¤ndert natÃ¼rlich nichts daran, dass sich der Park fÃ¼r den Betreiber rechnen muss.
Nur die Argumentation "Tausende Euro Bike, aber Ã¼ber 5 Euro PreiserhÃ¶hung mosern" ist doch etwas platt. KÃ¶nnt ja sein, dass diejenigen die hier verkÃ¼nden, mit der ErhÃ¶hung einverstanden zu sein, diejenigen sind, die superteure Bikes und TLD-Pyjamas tragen?


----------



## °Fahreinheit (20. Juli 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> "Tausende Euro Bike, aber über 5 Euro Preiserhöhung mosern" ist doch etwas platt.



Das ist null platt. Rechne doch mal hoch: 10 Mal Braunlage pro Jahr mit einer Tageskarte kosten dich 30 mehr als vor der Erhöhung (sofern man bei jedem Besuch 10 Abfahrten schafft). Das ist billiger als fast jedes Bike-Teil.
Klar ist das irgendwie ärgerlich und wir werden alle nicht beurteilen können, wie hoch die Mehrkosten durch den Bikepark wirklich sind. 
Aber ein Bikepark der auch nur knapp seine Kosten deckt wird vielleicht überleben aber mit Sicherheit nicht weiter ausgebaut. Sofern ein Park Geld abwirft wird die Sache interessant für den Betreiber. Und da haben wir alle was von. Und solange es nicht total überteuert ist, finde ich das in Ordnung.


----------



## Pflaumenaugust (20. Juli 2011)

Wie soll denn das Wetter werden??? Wollten von Freitag bis Sonntag bleiben. Kommen aus Gelsenkirchen und es sind mal eben 330 km.
P.S: wie sieht es denn mit den Strecken aus, wegen Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (21. Juli 2011)

@Pflaumenaugust

sind nass und scheen rutschig  
und seilbahn läuft solange es nicht mehr als 50 km/h weht...bei regen fährt sie


----------



## Pflaumenaugust (21. Juli 2011)

Egal, wir kommen .
1 mal ein Zonenschein in grün und ein Morewood in weiß.
Habe heut gebucht, Freitag bis Sonntag. Freu mich schon auf die Pommes-Currywurst von der Bude unten bei der Bikestation.


----------



## TG333 (21. Juli 2011)

Wem die Preise zu hoch sind, der fährt anderswo, so funktioniert das. Bezahlen und dann ex post über die Preise nörgeln ist so gruselig irrational, dass man eigentlich das Recht auf Meinung zu dem Thema verwirkt hat.


----------



## stephan- (21. Juli 2011)

Ist klar.


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (21. Juli 2011)

Pflaumenaugust schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf die Pommes-Currywurst von der Bude unten bei der Bikestation.


ja die is wirklich gut


----------



## Karthoum (21. Juli 2011)

Kann man sich das Parkticket eigentlich sparen? Oder wird da sowieso immer kontrolliert?


----------



## fuxy (21. Juli 2011)

Was willst du jetzt hören ?


----------



## morph027 (21. Juli 2011)

Wtf?


----------



## axl65 (21. Juli 2011)

Karthoum schrieb:


> Kann man sich das Parkticket eigentlich sparen? Oder wird da sowieso immer kontrolliert?




Da wird schon kontrolliert,ich habe jedenfalls schon Tickets an den 
Scheibenwischern bei anderen Autos gesehen.
Ich denke das ist sparen am falschen Ende!!!
Aber Du bezahlst die Musik und entscheidest letztendlich was gespielt
wird !!!

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karthoum (21. Juli 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Wtf?


Parkticket im Sinne von Parkplatzgebühren, nicht das Liftticket


----------



## morph027 (21. Juli 2011)

Puh...ich dachte jetzt wirklich du denkst, die Trailpozilei hält dich aufm Northshore an und fragt nach dem Liftticket 

@Parken: Siehe oben... ^^


----------



## °Fahreinheit (21. Juli 2011)

Ja es wird kontrolliert. Auch mehrmals am Tag. Da kann man direkt mehrfach gewinnen.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2011)

Pflaumenaugust schrieb:


> Egal, wir kommen .
> 1 mal ein Zonenschein in grün und ein Morewood in weiß.
> Habe heut gebucht, Freitag bis Sonntag. Freu mich schon auf die Pommes-Currywurst von der Bude unten bei der Bikestation.



Schönen Gruß an den Holger inner Bude!


----------



## stephan- (21. Juli 2011)

Karthoum schrieb:


> Kann man sich das Parkticket eigentlich sparen? Oder wird da sowieso immer kontrolliert?



Ich habs mal drauf ankommen lassen, gab direkt ein Ticket, 5 (also nur ein Euro mehr als Tagesparkplatzkarte), Bekannte haben ebenfalls Knöllchen gekriegt - die Stadt weiß schon, wie sie Kohle macht, dementsprechend gehen da ständig die Leute vom Ordnungsamt rum.
Lieber Parkplatzticket kaufen und Ruhe haben, es lohnt sich in Braunlage wirklich nicht.


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Juli 2011)

Es gab auch schon Knöllchen im Wert von 15eur, das hatten mal Biker die neben uns standen. Vorher waren es 5eur, hatten aber kein ticket weiterhin gekauft, später als sie wieder kamen waren die 5eur weg und das 15eur ticket da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agfreerider (22. Juli 2011)

Moin - an alle Schaufler am Samstag.
*Bringt Euere Räder mit*, denn wir essen mittags im Kaffehorst und müssen runter/bzw. rüber rollen. 
Wenn die die Räder dann schon da sind, können wir testen wie gut oder schlecht das Teilstück das wir bearbeiten , rollt!
Start um 9.30 Uhr da wir mit der ersten Gondel hochfahren - Bitte eher um 9.15 Uhr da sein, --  See ya


----------



## °Fahreinheit (22. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Es gab auch schon Knöllchen im Wert von 15eur, das hatten mal Biker die neben uns standen. Vorher waren es 5eur, hatten aber kein ticket weiterhin gekauft, später als sie wieder kamen waren die 5eur weg und das 15eur ticket da



Ja genau, wie gesagt, die kontrollieren mehrmals täglich.


----------



## playjam (22. Juli 2011)

Karthoum schrieb:


> Kann man sich das Parkticket eigentlich sparen? Oder wird da sowieso immer kontrolliert?



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist der Kaffeehorst-Parkplatz noch nicht bewirtschaftet. Dort parke ich im Winter häufiger und habe keinen Automaten gesehen - kann aber auch zugeschneit gewesen sein.


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Juli 2011)

agfreerider schrieb:


> Moin - an alle Schaufler am Samstag.
> *Bringt Euere Räder mit*, denn wir essen mittags im Kaffehorst und müssen runter/bzw. rüber rollen.
> Wenn die die Räder dann schon da sind, können wir testen wie gut oder schlecht das Teilstück das wir bearbeiten , rollt!
> Start um 9.30 Uhr da wir mit der ersten Gondel hochfahren - Bitte eher um 9.15 Uhr da sein, --  See ya



4 Mann sind schon mal ohne Bikes da, da wir zusammen als fahrgemeinschaft kommen und nicht die bikes mit reinpassen.

Können dann von den anderen nen 3D Video machen beim testen


----------



## imba (22. Juli 2011)

Pflaumenaugust schrieb:


> Egal, wir kommen .
> 1 mal ein Zonenschein in grün und ein Morewood in weiß.
> Habe heut gebucht, Freitag bis Sonntag. Freu mich schon auf die Pommes-Currywurst von der Bude unten bei der Bikestation.



Na das Huhn und das Zonenschein kenne ich doch. Schade, ich muss hier auf Maloche sitzen. Nächstes Mal bin ich mit dabei... Viel Spaß und hoffentlich habt ihr halbwegs gutes Wetter


----------



## Siggi81 (22. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte am WE auch vorbeischauen, aber es scheint wieder zu stürmisch zu sein. heute fuhren zumindest die Seilbahnen nicht.
Jammerschade... :/
Seit vier Wochen kein gutes Wetter!


----------



## Timbo310 (22. Juli 2011)

@ Bikepark Crew:

Wie siehts denn aus wenn die Seilbahn am Samstag steht, haben wir dann nen Shuttle Service ? Denn uns wurde das Wetter nicht davon abhalten im Dreck zu wühlen, im Gegenteil falls die Bahn auch am Sonntag steht, würde ich persönlich sogar hochschieben um die ein oder andere Abfahrt zu machen, dann weiß man die auch viel mehr zu schätzen ! 

Spielt aber eigentlich eh keine Rolle, ich hab nämlich schon wieder Flaute bestellt !


@ agfreerider: Dirty Harry ist schon ganz nervös und rollt im Keller hin her, glaubst du den würde ich Zuhause lassen.


----------



## Goernsi87 (22. Juli 2011)

Parkticket abgelaufen= 15â¬
garkein Ticket= 5â¬

Ist immer so!


----------



## fuxy (23. Juli 2011)

Goernsi87 schrieb:


> Parkticket abgelaufen= 15
> garkein Ticket= 5
> 
> Ist immer so!


 Na das ist ja mal ne Logik!
Das ist typisch deutsch.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Juli 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> Na das ist ja mal ne Logik!
> Das ist typisch deutsch.



Ist mir dieses Jahr z.B. in Cuxhaven auch schon passiert, Parkzeitüberschreitung  15,-. Hätte ich gar nicht Parkgebühren bezahlt wäre ich mit  5,- davongekommen.

In Berlin dieses Jahr Parkgebühren für einen ganzen Tag  14,-, ich habe dann kein Parkschein gezogen und ein Ticket über  5,- bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goernsi87 (23. Juli 2011)

Auf jeden Fall!^^


----------



## °Fahreinheit (23. Juli 2011)

Bei uns gabs fÃ¼r gar kein Ticket 15â¬.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (23. Juli 2011)

Goernsi87 schrieb:


> Parkticket abgelaufen= 15
> garkein Ticket= 5
> 
> Ist immer so!





fuxy schrieb:


> Na das ist ja mal ne Logik!
> Das ist typisch deutsch.



Eigentlich ist das ganz klar.
Ticket abgelaufen ist nach deutschem Gesetz verbunden mit Betrug. Betrug wird zu dem höher geahndet als Vergesslichkeit, deshalb 15 anstatt 5.

Ähnliches Bsp. . Parkst bei einer Parkuhr, willst aber keinen Zettel ziehen, sondern machst dir selber einen Strafzettel dran, den du schon einmal dort erhalten hast. Entweder fallen die netten Kontrolleure darauf rein oder du musst mit einem ordentlichen Bußgeld rechnen, da Verdacht auf Betrug.


----------



## Goernsi87 (23. Juli 2011)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das ganz klar.
> Ticket abgelaufen ist nach deutschem Gesetz verbunden mit Betrug. Betrug wird zu dem höher geahndet als Vergesslichkeit, deshalb 15 anstatt 5.



abgelaufen kann aber auch durch vergesslichkeit passieren oder unvorhergesehene Ereignisse. Deshalb ist es nicht gleich vorsätzliuch Betrug.Hmmm


----------



## Avidadrenalin (23. Juli 2011)

Das Problem ist, du musst es erst einmal beweisen, dass es kein Betrug ist, bzw. durch Vergesslichkeit etc...


----------



## ride.on (23. Juli 2011)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit früh morgens zusehen ob der Lift an dem Tag läuft? Weil wir eine längere Anfahrt haben können wir nicht bis um 10uhr warten um zusehen ob er läuft oder nicht. Waren jetzt drei mal da und zweimal war er davon zu. Sind dann weiter nach Thale gefahren. Könnt ihr einen Tip geben?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Juli 2011)

Also bei dem Wind wäre mir die lange Anreise "auf Risiko" zu riskant.


----------



## Mano (23. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es eig aus im Park? 
Gibt es was neues? 
In welchem Zustand sind dir Strecken?

Mfg Mano


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Juli 2011)

Morgens so um 9Uhr rum wird meistens eine Transportgondel eingehängt und nen Probelauf gemacht, damit man gucken kann wie der wind ist. heute morgen wars schlecht, so ab kurz nach 10 lief dann der lift, aber mit transportgondeln gings heute nicht da diese sich du doll geschaukelt haben.

Große Sachen wurden heute nicht gebaut, viele kleinkram und ausbesserungen um den DH flüssiger zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Juli 2011)

Klingt gut. Gibts Fotos oder Videos vom neuen, alten Abschnitt?


----------



## Goernsi87 (23. Juli 2011)

ride.on schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit früh morgens zusehen ob der Lift an dem Tag läuft? Weil wir eine längere Anfahrt haben können wir nicht bis um 10uhr warten um zusehen ob er läuft oder nicht. Waren jetzt drei mal da und zweimal war er davon zu. Sind dann weiter nach Thale gefahren. Könnt ihr einen Tip geben?



Sehen ob der Lift läuft kann man glaube ich nicht aber vielleicht hilft dir das weiter http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=104520&wahl=vorhersage

Wenn du jetzt noch raus findest ab welcher Windgeschwindigkeit eingestellt wird, weisst du ob du dir den Weg sparen kannst.


----------



## Siggi81 (23. Juli 2011)

Ab 50 km/h wird gestoppt.
Steht glaub ich 2-3 Seiten vorher.


----------



## ride.on (23. Juli 2011)

Ja vielen dank! Habt mir weitergeholfen


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Juli 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Gibts Fotos oder Videos vom neuen, alten Abschnitt?



hab nen paar fotos gemacht, lade ich nachher mal hoch


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Juli 2011)

Da die meisten Fotos in 3D sind hab ich mal 3 Fotos über Facebook hochgeladen.
Unteranderem kann man die Neuen Trikots sehen die es ab der 3ten Teilnahme gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HenningHarzcore (25. Juli 2011)

Hab ich gestern im Netz gefunden!
Erst schÃ¶n die Forstautobahn runter und dann beim ersten ruppigen StÃ¼ck in die Fichte mÃ¶beln ////sehr gut////
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUQF3zocN2s"]âªBikepark Braunlage Danny Baumâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Nasum (25. Juli 2011)

Schönes Ding


----------



## Pflaumenaugust (25. Juli 2011)

So, vielen Dank an die Wurmberg-Seilbahn. Wir kommen wohl nie wieder. 
Waren von Freitag bis Sonntag da, also 330Km gefahren plus 2 Übernachtungen im Ort. An allen drei Tagen war die Seilbahn zu, wegen zu starkem Wind.
Das ich nicht lache, was mache denn die in Bayern oder Österreich ???
Die Angestellten der Seilbahn waren schneller weg (ohne jegliche Auskunft ob noch geöffnet wird) wie ein Dieb bei Juwelier.
Nicht nur wir waren am schimpfen sonder auch viele andere Touristen und Einheimische.

Top Werbung für den Ort und den Park


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Juli 2011)

Na der Umbau sieht ja sehr sinnvoll aus 

Ist auch der dreieckige Stein in der Linkskurve des Waldstücks verschwunden?

Ich bin auf den nächsten Besuch gespannt!

@ Pflaumenaugust: das ist natürlich ärgerlich - war bei den Wetterprognosen aber abzusehen. Habt ihr dann hochgeschoben?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (25. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht's heute aus. Laut Wetterbericht ja viel Regen oder?
Das ist echt ärgerlich, wie mit der Kundschaft dort umgegangen wird...deutliches Potenzial zur Verbesserung! Hoffe am Donnerstag ist es nicht so, da geht's für mich in den Park...YT Tues, Gelbe Platzangst Hose, blau weißes Alpinstar Shirt ;-)


----------



## Pflaumenaugust (25. Juli 2011)

Ne waren dann in Thale. Ist ganz nett.
Wetter hin oder her.
Wenn die Bahn bei 50Km/h zu macht werden wohl die Angestellten bei 49,8Km/h wie verrückt anfangen zu pusten


----------



## Avidadrenalin (25. Juli 2011)

@Pflaumenaugust

Wie ist es in Thale? Sind da die Umbaumaßnahmen im oberen Teil beendet? Man hat da wohl einen Försterweg reingeknallt, der ziemlich behindern soll und das ganze nicht schön macht?


----------



## Nasum (25. Juli 2011)

Forstweg ist noch vorhanden, ist nicht schön aber man kann für kurze Zeit mit leben.Soll alles wieder vernünftig gebaut werden.


----------



## gnss (25. Juli 2011)

Pflaumenaugust schrieb:


> Das ich nicht lache, was mache denn die in Bayern oder Österreich ???


Die machen die Seilbahn zu.


----------



## Tasse666 (25. Juli 2011)

HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> Hab ich gestern im Netz gefunden!
> Erst schÃ¶n die Forstautobahn runter und dann beim ersten ruppigen StÃ¼ck in die Fichte mÃ¶beln ////sehr gut////
> âªBikepark Braunlage Danny Baumâ¬â      - YouTube



Oh weia, wie dÃ¤mlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Juli 2011)

Pflaumenaugust schrieb:


> Ne waren dann in Thale. Ist ganz nett.
> Wetter hin oder her.
> Wenn die Bahn bei 50Km/h zu macht werden wohl die Angestellten bei 49,8Km/h wie verrückt anfangen zu pusten



Die bahn bleibt bei 50km/h automatisch stehen, da können die Betreiber nciht eingriffen, gewisse Sicherheitsvorschriften müssen die ja auch einhalten.
Samstag hatten sie ja versucht die Transportgondeln einzubauen, aber die hatten schwer mit den wind zu kämpfen, daher fuhr die bahn ohne Transporter und deutlich langsamer als sonst.


----------



## gnafert (25. Juli 2011)

Pflaumenaugust schrieb:


> mimimi




wirklich ueberraschend war der wind ja nun nicht. einfach mal vorher schlau machen, ist nicht schwer. im forum meckern bekommste ja auch hin.

schuld eigene.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Juli 2011)

Pflaumenaugust schrieb:


> So, vielen Dank an die Wurmberg-Seilbahn. Wir kommen wohl nie wieder.
> Waren von Freitag bis Sonntag da, also 330Km gefahren plus 2 Übernachtungen im Ort. An allen drei Tagen war die Seilbahn zu, wegen zu starkem Wind.
> Das ich nicht lache, was mache denn die in Bayern oder Österreich ???
> Die Angestellten der Seilbahn waren schneller weg (ohne jegliche Auskunft ob noch geöffnet wird) wie ein Dieb bei Juwelier.
> ...



Moin,

ich wollte am Samstag eigentlich auch nach Braunlage. Habe das Ganze aber aufgrund der Wettervorhersage sausen lassen und war dafür heute gegen 15.30 Uhr kurz da.

Hab dann eine Abfahrt genommen und mich dann wieder Richtung Heimat aufgemacht (ich fahre auch 2 1/2 Stunden, war aber Heute Mittag in Hildesheim unterwegs).

Wer aus der Forumsfraktion war denn Heute auch vor Ort?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## playjam (26. Juli 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich wollte am Samstag eigentlich auch nach Braunlage. Habe das Ganze aber aufgrund der Wettervorhersage sausen lassen und war dafÃ¼r heute gegen 15.30 Uhr kurz da.
> 
> ...


 
Ich war Samstag frÃ¼h bis Montag abend in Braunlage, um die FeWo herzurichten. Bei unwetterzentrale.de war fÃ¼r Samstag und Sonntag Sturm angesagt und wir merkten schon auf der Autobahnfahrt von Braunschweig nach Bad Harzburg das es recht windig werden wÃ¼rde. Samstag und Sonntag war es dann auch recht stÃ¼rmig und regnerisch in Braunlage, die Seilbahn lief nicht. Ich war am Sonntag auch oben am Kaffeehorst, wo der Boden abseits der Wege recht vollgesogen war. Montag war dagegen fast windstill und fast freundlich und die Seilbahn lief wieder. Trotz des Wetters waren aber an allen Tagen ein paar Biker unterwegs. 

Zum Thema Seilbahn im Wind:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnrxgrE0ZYQ"]âªSeilbahn / Gondel bei etwas zu viel Windâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Goernsi87 (26. Juli 2011)

Na da sieht man doch mal wieviel die Dinger aushalten Also immer hoch damit!


----------



## Goernsi87 (26. Juli 2011)

hier siehts noch besser aus [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RCWH_lmOrg&feature=related"]âªMit 140km/h in der gondelâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia] erinnert mich nen bisschen an meine Hollywoodschaukel


----------



## coma1976 (26. Juli 2011)

also ich war am sonntag da.... 24.7. und 5grad oben






[/URL][/IMG]

hexenbaude geparkt und von dort dann los-wer sein rad liebt der schiebt!

aso und der brockenblick war spitze!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Goernsi87 (26. Juli 2011)

das linke Bike gefällt mir


----------



## paradox (26. Juli 2011)

ich war heute das erstmal in braunlage biken und es war geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Juli 2011)

Wir waren heute Nachmittag da. Die Bauarbeiten in der Mitte des DH Süds haben sich meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall gelohnt! Gefällt mir nun sehr gut.

Einem Kumpel war es schon fast zu unspektakulär 

Verbesserungsbedarf besteht aber meiner Meinung nach noch in der letzten Linkskurve vor dem Waldende: hier befindet sich ein rechteckiger Stein, der einen sehr ausbremst.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Thalor (26. Juli 2011)

Goernsi87 schrieb:


> Na da sieht man doch mal wieviel die Dinger aushalten Also immer hoch damit!



Hmm ... aber da Gondeln keine Anschnallgurte haben, würde sich da nach dem Schleudergang wohl mehr als nur das Frühstück eventueller Fahrgäste an den Scheiben wieder finden.


----------



## paradox (26. Juli 2011)

ich fand die freeride am besten, wurzelig, schnell und flow ab der mittelstation, und das mit nem 140mm fully


----------



## seppel81 (26. Juli 2011)

Hey ein wunderschönes switch
Leider wird die gemeinde der guten alten Rockys immer kleiner


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Juli 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wir waren heute Nachmittag da. Die Bauarbeiten in der Mitte des DH Süds haben sich meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall gelohnt! Gefällt mir nun sehr gut.
> 
> Einem Kumpel war es schon fast zu unspektakulär
> 
> ...



Bis dahin sind wir leider nicht mehr ganz gekommen, nach dem der shore wieder in den wald reingeht, wurde noch so 10m gemacht, der rest kommt noch. ein paar sprünge z.B. bei der holzüberfaht wo diese fette rinne war und auch ein paar anlieger kommen noch, nur sind die mal nciht so schnell gemacht, wichtig war es erstmal die strecke flotter befahrbar zu machen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Bis dahin sind wir leider nicht mehr ganz gekommen, nach dem der shore wieder in den wald reingeht, wurde noch so 10m gemacht, der rest kommt noch. ein paar sprünge z.B. bei der holzüberfaht wo diese fette rinne war und auch ein paar anlieger kommen noch, nur sind die mal nciht so schnell gemacht, *wichtig war es erstmal die strecke flotter befahrbar zu machen*.



Das ist euch auf jeden Fall gelungen. Sehr gute Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (26. Juli 2011)

Flotter fahrbar ist es auf jeden Fall geworden. Insgesamt find ich die Arbeiten wirklich gelungen. Lediglich die kleinen Drops hätte ich gelassen und evtl. ein paar kleine Landungen spendiert. Aber gut,... so ist es nun. Kann man mit leben. 
Habt ihr gut gemacht!


----------



## Avidadrenalin (27. Juli 2011)

Wie ist der aktuelle Status? Bin gerade auf den Weg nach Braunlage. Läuft der Lift?


----------



## Nasum (27. Juli 2011)

Laut Homepage ist alles offen und bei dem Traumwetter sowieso.
Bis gleich, ich mach mich so um 10Uhr los, habs ja nicht weit.


----------



## LiF (27. Juli 2011)

Habt ihr alle Urlaub oder noch Schüler??

ICH WILL AUCH


----------



## Schnitte (27. Juli 2011)

@Lif

ja das kenne ich...bin zurzeit in der Prüfungszeit, würde das schöne Wetter auch gern anders nutzen als vor den Unterlagen zu hocken...


----------



## LiF (27. Juli 2011)

Auch nicht schön Schnitte 

Ich darf hier auf der Arbeit versauern und kann mir nicht mal nen Tag frei nehmen, da mal wieder alle Väter hier in den Sommerferien frei haben und ich hier 2 Vertretungen ane Backe hab und dann noch ne 6 Tage Woche aktuell 

Ich hoffe wir schaffen es irgendwann im August nochmal bzw. im September sofern dann das Wetter noch passt.
Ist verhext dieses Jahr


----------



## Avidadrenalin (27. Juli 2011)

Jetzt gerade hab ich nichts. Hb dieses Jahr Abi gemacht und Studium beginnt im Oktober. Also Zeit nutzen!!! Bin übrigens gerade angekommen!


----------



## seppel81 (27. Juli 2011)

Ich bin grad wieder los 
Die Strecke ist richtig schön griffig und schön schnell


----------



## Avidadrenalin (27. Juli 2011)

Also alles in allem passt es heute echt. Kaum Warteschlangen, super Strecken, im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr.
Morgen geht's dann weiter wieder hoch. Darf bloss nicht regnen!


----------



## Nasum (27. Juli 2011)

Jop war Super heute,Strecken waren gut und man konnte schön heizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avidadrenalin (27. Juli 2011)

Fährst du noch das Rocky? Wenn ja dann hab ich dich heut kurz unten an der Station gesehen.


----------



## Schnitte (27. Juli 2011)

orrrr ihr macht mich wahnsinnig  man ich will fahren...habe schon entzugserscheinungen... 
hoffe dass es am WE weiterhin so geile streckenverhältnisse gibt...auch wenn es dann wieder heißt "warten warten warten"


----------



## tisch (27. Juli 2011)

sei froh dass du überhaupt zum fahren kommst. 
ich war seit etlichen wochen nicht mehr 

aber ist schön, dass es euch gefällt was wir an den bautagen so  hinzimmern. auch wenn erlich gesagt die zeit einfach nicht reicht um  richtig große stücke zu schaffen.
da noch mal der dank an die lokals die gerade die größeren baumaßnahmen teilweise bauen neben den bautagen.

greetz timo


----------



## Nasum (27. Juli 2011)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Fährst du noch das Rocky? Wenn ja dann hab ich dich heut kurz unten an der Station gesehen.



Ja Rocky M. Switch


----------



## seppel81 (27. Juli 2011)

Hey ich hab heute auch ein schÃ¶nes Switch mit deemax gesehn
Ich warte nur auf mein cc angle Set damit mein lenkwinkel flacher wird und dann bekommt das gute rm7 wieder Auslauf î


----------



## Schnitte (28. Juli 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> sei froh dass du überhaupt zum fahren kommst.
> ich war seit etlichen wochen nicht mehr
> 
> aber ist schön, dass es euch gefällt was wir an den bautagen so  hinzimmern. auch wenn erlich gesagt die zeit einfach nicht reicht um  richtig große stücke zu schaffen.
> ...



ohje seit wochen nicht fahren...da würde ich irgendwann nur noch zuckend in ner Ecke liegen und wirres Zeug reden...
die 8 Wochen Zwangspause nach meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch im April waren schon heftig...
na dann, auf das es bald bei dir besser wird


----------



## Nasum (28. Juli 2011)

seppel81 schrieb:


> Hey ich hab heute auch ein schÃ¶nes Switch mit deemax gesehn
> Ich warte nur auf mein cc angle Set damit mein lenkwinkel flacher wird und dann bekommt das gute rm7 wieder Auslauf î



Das ist sehr geil, ein solcher Schatz muss ausgefÃ¼hrt werden


----------



## LiF (28. Juli 2011)

Wir haben gestern beschloßen das wir am 13.08. nach Braunlage fahren, egal welches Wetter dann ist (ausser Sturm nachtürlich).
Gestern auch das erste mal nach 7 Wochen wieder aufm Bock gewesen (Zwangspause durch OP), aber hier im Flachland rockt das halt nicht so


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Juli 2011)

LiF schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern beschloßen das wir am 13.08. nach Braunlage fahren, egal welches Wetter dann ist (ausser Sturm nachtürlich).
> Gestern auch das erste mal nach 7 Wochen wieder aufm Bock gewesen (Zwangspause durch OP), aber hier im Flachland rockt das halt nicht so



Wer ich wohl auch da sein, mit evt. ein paar mitfahrern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiF (28. Juli 2011)

Sofern ich keinen Tunnelblick entwickel werde ich dich anquatschen 

Werden auch mit 4 Leute da sein.


----------



## Tasse666 (28. Juli 2011)

Ein paar Impressionen von unserem letzten Besuch in Braunlage


----------



## Whiplash01 (28. Juli 2011)

... wie gewohnt, geiles vid.


----------



## tisch (28. Juli 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ohje seit wochen nicht fahren...da würde ich irgendwann nur noch zuckend in ner Ecke liegen und wirres Zeug reden...
> die 8 Wochen Zwangspause nach meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch im April waren schon heftig...
> na dann, auf das es bald bei dir besser wird



naja zum glück im moment nur weil ich einfach keine zeit habe. aber nachdem ich mich letztes jahr im herbst abgelegt hatte konnte ich gut 3 monate nicht fahren. will man dann nicht wieder haben sowas

@ tasse
mal wieder ein gewohnt geniales video von dir.


----------



## Tasse666 (28. Juli 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> ... wie gewohnt, geiles vid.



Das ist wie Musik in meinen Ohren, Danke


----------



## LiF (28. Juli 2011)

so, Planänderung...
Wir werden diesen Sonntag da sein!!!

Das Video ist wirklich verdammt gelungen und macht tierisch Bock auf Braunlage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (29. Juli 2011)

na Lif dann sehen wir uns 
bis dahin


----------



## LiF (29. Juli 2011)

Verdammt, ich hatte die Hoffnung wir sind alleine


----------



## Schnitte (29. Juli 2011)

niemals


----------



## LiF (29. Juli 2011)

Was sagen die Einheimischen zum Wetter??
Laut wetter.com ist regen angesagt?!


----------



## Cyb (29. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin gerade in Wernigerode und von gestern zu heut hat es sich deutlich abgekühlt und es ist ziemlich Windig. Nach Regen sieht es den ganzen Tag schon aus aber runter gekommen ist hier noch nichts. 
Ich wollte eigentlich auch am Sonntag hin, aber werd´s wohl auf Montag verschieben 

Dauerregen ist halt nicht so mein ding ^^


----------



## LiF (29. Juli 2011)

Hm, großes Kino...
Ich hoffe mal das ändert sich noch, auf Schlammschlacht habe ich auch keine große Lust und leider auch keine passenden klamotten!


----------



## coma1976 (29. Juli 2011)

mimimi....

man ihr seid geländeradrahrer-also benehmt euch auch so


----------



## fuxy (29. Juli 2011)

Wir werden am Samstag wieder in Braunlage aufschlagen.


----------



## Nasum (29. Juli 2011)

Lif alles Cool im Harz.Schwing dich nach Braunlage.


----------



## LiF (29. Juli 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Lif alles Cool im Harz.Schwing dich nach Braunlage.



Wehe nicht... Biste Sonntag auch da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (29. Juli 2011)

Ich bin am überlegen, ich war ja gerade erst da und wollte eigentl. nur kurz nach Thale, Sonntag sieht schlecht aus aber vlt. kann ich da noch was drehen.Irgendwie ist viel los dieses We...schlimmer Zustand.


----------



## LiF (29. Juli 2011)

Stell dich mal nicht an 
Musste auch ein paar Leuten nen Korb geben damit ich den Sonntag Zeit habe


----------



## greensen (29. Juli 2011)

so waren die Woche in Braunelage und echt sehr nice !Montag war ganz gut rutschig und sonst war das wetter echt super und vor allem nich so heiß und lift war auch supa !


----------



## tisch (30. Juli 2011)

na dann biste ja gut eingefahren für unsere tour am sonntag^^
steht eigentlich schon der große anlieger in der schikane nach dem stück wo wir aufgehört hatten am samstag? naja glaube eher kaum ansonsten haben wohl einiege leute zu viel zeit  
freu mich schon auf den nächsten bautag. gibt es schon nen festen termin wenn es überhaupt noch einen gibt dieses jahr?


----------



## greensen (30. Juli 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> na dann biste ja gut eingefahren für unsere tour am sonntag^^
> steht eigentlich schon der große anlieger in der schikane nach dem stück wo wir aufgehört hatten am samstag? naja glaube eher kaum ansonsten haben wohl einiege leute zu viel zeit
> freu mich schon auf den nächsten bautag. gibt es schon nen festen termin wenn es überhaupt noch einen gibt dieses jahr?



die sonntags touar mach ich öfters bis auf dem osterberg !anliger steht da noch nich !und müssen noch du must noch deine zener karte runter rocken


----------



## HenningHarzcore (30. Juli 2011)

Also im Harz stürmt es aktuell ziemlich stark ich würde auf jeden Fall vorher bei der Seilbahn anrufen.


----------



## Siggi81 (30. Juli 2011)

Die Seilbahn ist zu. Sturm und Regen kommt immer pünkltich zum WE. Das ist nun seit 4 Wochen so... :/


----------



## Schnitte (30. Juli 2011)

der gedanke ging mir auch schon durch den Kopf -.- für ein besch*ssener Sommer -.-


----------



## wolfie8 (30. Juli 2011)

Was is 'n eigentlich aus der globalen Erwärmung geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (30. Juli 2011)

Die sorgt für mehr Energie in der Atmosphäre.
-> Stürme, Regen, Unwetter

Gibt aber regional unterschiedliche Auswirkungen.
Und davon ab: Wetter und Klima sind unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------



## LiF (30. Juli 2011)

Hmm... zu ist nicht gut.
Wie sieht das in Thale aus?
Wenn morgen zu ist, würde wir dahin ausweichen.
VOR der Abfahrt können wir nicht anrufen, da wir um6 losfahren werden


----------



## coma1976 (30. Juli 2011)

schulenberg hat dieses we doch auch auf...
so als alternative


----------



## LiF (30. Juli 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> schulenberg hat dieses we doch auch auf...
> so als alternative



Das ist mal ein guter Tip.
Dort wird bei Wind auch nicht geschloßen wegen dem Schlepplift oder?


----------



## Schnitte (30. Juli 2011)

wäre ich mir nicht so sicher...
aber Unwetterwarnung wurde bisher nur für heute ausgegeben. Vielleicht wirds ja noch was mit morgen...


----------



## r0ckZ0r (30. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand aktuelle Infos über Zustand der Strecke, Lift und Wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiF (31. Juli 2011)

so, der erste Kaffee ist leer.
In 20 Minuten ist Abfahrt.
Wettervorhersage liest sich recht gut, mit Wind von max 19km/h kann man eben (und die Seilbahn hoffe ich auch).
Wer nen Cannondale Gemini und nen mattschwarzes TOMAC (frei von Aufklebern) sieht, kann uns gerne anquatschen


----------



## Schnitte (31. Juli 2011)

sind noch am Überlegen wohin es gehen soll...
dir erstmal viel Spaß


----------



## sundancer (31. Juli 2011)

Ich werde mich auch bald auf denWeg machen.
Da ich wahrscheinlich alleine unterwegs sein werde, quatscht mich ruhig an. Fahre ein schwarzes Alutech Keiler.
Gruß Basti


----------



## Nasum (31. Juli 2011)

Ruf vorher an oder guck auf die Homepage!!!! Das Wetter hier ist übel, ich weiss nicht ob die heute auf machen.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (31. Juli 2011)

Und siehe da, das Wetter war übel...


----------



## LiF (31. Juli 2011)

Die Seilbahn ist durchgehend gefahren und JO, es war ÜBEL!!
War ne krasse Schlammschlacht heute und man hatte echt alle Hände voll zutun über die Wurzeln zu kommen!!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Juli 2011)

LiF schrieb:


> Sie Seilbahn ist durchgehend gefahren und JO, es war ÜBEL!!
> War ne krasse Schlammschlacht heute und man hatte echt alle Hände voll zutun über die Wurzeln zu kommen!!



Und in der Nähe von Deinem Wohnort war es den ganzen Tag annähernd trocken!


----------



## LiF (31. Juli 2011)

Tja, im Flachlanf mangelt es nur an Bergen 
Weyerberg ist da nicht so prickelnd 

BTW: Nochmal vielen Dank an Zweirad Busche für den Service mit den Rollen, der Schraube und den Unterlegscheiben 
Schaltwerk hat den restlichen Tag super Überstanden!!!


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2011)

LiF schrieb:


> Tja, im Flachlanf mangelt es nur an Bergen
> Weyherberg ist da nicht so prickelnd



Zu Bergabfahren mit viel Federweg definitiv nicht!


----------



## LiF (1. August 2011)

Deswegen müssen wir ja auch ständig ewig weit fahren 

Ich möchte aber an dieser Stelle noch mal ein Lob an die Jungs der Bautage loswerden!!!
Die Anlieger im Wald und vor allem der gebaute Table und der Drop direkt danach machen wirklich tierisch Bock zu fahren.
Beim Drop habe ich beim ersten überfahren ein wenig erschrocken, wie hoch man dort doch in der Luft steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (1. August 2011)

LiF schrieb:


> Deswegen müssen wir ja auch ständig ewig weit fahren
> 
> Ich möchte aber an dieser Stelle noch mal ein Lob an die Jungs der Bautage loswerden!!!
> Die Anlieger im Wald und vor allem der gebaute Table und der Drop direkt danach machen wirklich tierisch Bock zu fahren.
> Beim Drop habe ich beim ersten überfahren ein wenig erschrocken, wie hoch man dort doch in der Luft steht



War gestern zum ersten mal in Braunlage und muss auch sagen, dass die Strecke echt klasse (geworden) ist!


----------



## Schnitte (2. August 2011)

pünktlich zum Wochenende kündigt sich wieder schlechtes Wetter an -.- tolle Wurst


----------



## LiF (2. August 2011)

Das wird sich auch nicht mehr bessern 

Sonntag fahren wir nach Winterberg, mal schauen wie das Wetter dort wird *G*


----------



## lukidtm (2. August 2011)

soo morgen bin ich auchma wieder da  

wie sind die strecken so? 

wer von euch is so da? 

achja: warum ist der Untere teil vom DH gesperrt auf der hompage? 

Luki


----------



## Taggecko77 (2. August 2011)

ich werde morgen auch mal wieder da sein. 
Mal sehen wie sich so alles verändert hat seid meinem letzten Besuch


----------



## seppel81 (2. August 2011)

Das ist das neue roadgab 
Die strecken sind echt super in Schuss und es hat sich viel verändert in letzter zeit


----------



## Goernsi87 (2. August 2011)

auf welcher Strecke ist das roadgap zu finden?


----------



## vopsi (2. August 2011)

downhill racetrack.oben, bisl hinter der durchfahrt des schanzenauslaufs.


----------



## Goernsi87 (3. August 2011)

Und gut springbar? Wie ist die höhe und Entfernung? Wirkt auf dem Bild ganz pompös.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (3. August 2011)

höhe, geschätzte 2,5-3m, entfernung zur landung hm 5-6m? hatten letztes mal das nur aus dem picup gesehen. landung ist nicht ohne.


----------



## LiF (3. August 2011)

OH HA... Wirkt ganz schön mächtig.
Muss den Race DH wohl auch mal fahren 

Wie sieht es mit der Fahrbarkeit (im trockenen) für nen "Anfänger" aus?
Kommt man im oberen Teil einigermaßen runter?
Von der Startrampe aus, sieht das schon ganz schön mächtig aus


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. August 2011)

Ich hab mir das Roadgap vor kurzem angeschaut.

Ist schon eine Nummer, denn man landet ja in einem Anlieger 

Mal gucken, wie es jetzt "fertig" wirkt.

Hier erkennt man ein bisschen die Dimensionen:


----------



## seppel81 (3. August 2011)

Das Ding ist mal ne richtige Nummer
Ich will heut Mittag auch nochmal hoch mal sehn wie es fertig aussieht
( braunes Kona coiler )


----------



## lukidtm (3. August 2011)

soo alels gepackt es geht los in hamburg ich komm zu euch 

(2006ER Big air Hope M6 bremsen Grünes trikot und grüner helm 17 jähriger  )


Freu michs hcon 2 tage wieder FUN 

man sieht sich dann ja vlt  

Luki


----------



## sashinsky (3. August 2011)

So, war heute in Braunlage und konnte endlich unser frisches Roadgap einweihen. Bzw zum zweiten mal einweihen. Wir hatten es ja am Montag schon fertig aber beim Springen hatten wir gemerkt das es noch nicht ganz passt. Das ganze wurde dann nochmal ein bisschen geändert und jetzt passt es super. Hab mich heute mehrmals runter gestürzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (3. August 2011)

respekt!!! wann kommt der fangzaun?^^ 
gibts irgendwelches beweismaterrial in foto oder videoform von dem schönen teil?


----------



## sashinsky (3. August 2011)

Hatte meine GoPro leider nich dabei.
Aber nächstes Mal hab ich sie garantiert dabei. Und dann werde ich es sofort reinstellen 
Was willst'n mit nem Fangzaun??? Wenn da einer hin muss , dann müssten auf dem oberen Stück der Strecke überall welche stehen.
Außerdem muss man auf dem Absprung schon wirklich sehr große Sch..... bauen um links neben die Landung zu kommen.


----------



## HenningHarzcore (3. August 2011)

Man sollte wissen was man tut.
das Thema Fangzaun ist beim Betreiber deponiert. der wird entscheiden müssen ob oder ob nicht. Also ich möchte den Fangzaun nicht testen deshalb wird auch immer ordentlich in die Landung geflogen. Das größte Problem wird die Geschwindigkeit werden die man am Ende der Landung hat dort werden wir eventuell nochmal ein wenig Erde bewegen um ein wegrutschen zu verhindern.


----------



## tisch (3. August 2011)

naja auch wenn man weiß was man tut kann immernoch was daneben gehen. 
aber eins ist sicher, bei euch ist das ganze in guten händen! soweit ich mitbekommen hatte beim bautag als wir da mal ebend angehalten hatten viel das wort fangzaun in zusammenhang mit der landung. die hats wie es aussieht doch in sich mit dem abhang links daneben. 
jedoch, wie gesagt, sollte man keine angst haben das da einfach nur was hingefuscht wurde.

edit: sehe ich das richtig auf dem video, dass gegenüber dem letzten bautag die landung noch erheblich verbreitert wurde?


----------



## HenningHarzcore (3. August 2011)

Da hast du sicher Recht, keine Frage.
Wir haben die Landung jetzt Anfang der Woche nochmal nachprofiliert,
umeine saubere Fläche zu haben.etwas breiter ist es auch geworden gerade im unteren Bereich. Eine Sache die es bei dieser Landung zu bedenken gilt ist halt die Richtung würde man jetzt die Landung weiter  nach links neigen lassen wird es schwierig die Kurve zu bekommen da es einen ziemlich stark beschleunigt.


----------



## tisch (3. August 2011)

ah ok. 
ja das mit dem nach links ist schon so ne sache. aber die tatschache das es schräg über den weg geht macht das gab auch m.m.n relativ einzigartig/interessant.
freue mich schon mal wieder in braunlage zu fahren. und nen abstecher mitter cam zum gab wird ein muss sein(in der hoffnung dass es dann einer fährt).


----------



## Nasum (4. August 2011)

Ha schöne Sache, da freu ich mich drauf


----------



## vegan.sascha (4. August 2011)

Ich liebe die Harzcore Jungens....die ham se einfach nich alle und das ist auch gut so  weiter so!!!!!!!!! Hab jetzt schon Pippi, vor Freude, inner Hose. Bin mittlerweile auch an dem Punkt: Scheiss auf die Liftpreise, solange die Harzcore Crew da weiter bauen darf


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. August 2011)

Wir waren gestern mal wieder vor Ort. Der DH Süd Track ist nun wirklich eine Mordsgaudi. 

Zu dem Roadgap auf dem Racetrack würden mich mal ein paar Videos in Action interessieren. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen noch nicht vorstellen, wie man das Ding gescheit fahren kann: 

- um sauber in die Landung zu kommen, muss man sehr schnell sein und gut ziehen
- um dann danach die Kurve sauber hinzubekommen und durchs Steinfeld zu braten, muss man aber wieder langsam sein

Die Umsetzung dieses  "Trade-offs" ist für mich grade schlecht vorstellbar...

Also, ich bin auf euer Material gespannt. Das Teil war doch amtlicher, als ich es in Erinnerung hatte


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. August 2011)

Bei Facebook war nen Vid, muss mal den link suchen

Edit: so hier ist der link
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150333087679359&comments


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashinsky (7. August 2011)

Ich fang jetzt garnicht erst an auf deine Stichpunkte einzugehen
Ich bin jetzt auf'm weg nach braunlage und hab meine GoPro am Start. Heute Abend gibt's nen Video zum Roadgap


----------



## Nasum (7. August 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern mal wieder vor Ort. Der DH Süd Track ist nun wirklich eine Mordsgaudi.
> 
> Zu dem Roadgap auf dem Racetrack würden mich mal ein paar Videos in Action interessieren. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen noch nicht vorstellen, wie man das Ding gescheit fahren kann:
> 
> ...




Er lässt sich springen, es geht wirklich gut.Leider hab ich keine Gopro sonst hät ich dir ein Filmchen gezeigt aber der Don macht das dann.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. August 2011)

Respekt. Bin gespannt


----------



## sashinsky (7. August 2011)

So ihr Würste 
Es ist vollbracht. Hab es eben trotz Schlamm gefilmt.
Heute Abend stell ich's rein.


----------



## Nasum (7. August 2011)

Cool.Also ich finde er lässt sich besser springen als der große Drop oben an der Box(obwohl man es ja nicht wirklich vergleichen kann;Drop/GAP)...habt ihr gut gemacht und ich freu mich aufs Video, mach jetzt rein du Wurst Abends schlaf ich


----------



## Dome1605 (7. August 2011)

jawohl das Ding sieht richtig gut aus  hab mir eben das Video auf Facebook angeschaut. Saubere Arbeit 
eine Frage: Wo finde ich denn das Ding? Ich konnte leider im Video nicht erkennen wo das steht.


----------



## vopsi (7. August 2011)

steht eine seite vorher,wo das ding steht.


----------



## Nasum (7. August 2011)

vopsi schrieb:


> downhill racetrack.oben, bisl hinter der durchfahrt des schanzenauslaufs.




Da hast du die genaue Beschreibung und zur Not fragste dich durch.


----------



## jaamaa (7. August 2011)

Kann mir jemand die Öffnungszeiten von Zweirad Busche sagen... habe auf der HP nichts gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome1605 (7. August 2011)

Danke jetzt weiß ich wo ich das gute Stück finde 

Öffnungszeiten Zweirad Busche: http://zweirad-busche.de/index.php/dienstleistungen/unsere-offnungszeiten/


----------



## sashinsky (7. August 2011)

Da is es


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. August 2011)




----------



## vegan.sascha (7. August 2011)

krasse ********


----------



## fuxy (7. August 2011)

@ Dome1605: Bleibts am nächsten WE beim Tripple Day Drive ?


----------



## Dome1605 (7. August 2011)

na klar  Das wird super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (7. August 2011)

Dome1605 schrieb:


> Danke jetzt weiß ich wo ich das gute Stück finde
> 
> Öffnungszeiten Zweirad Busche: http://zweirad-busche.de/index.php/dienstleistungen/unsere-offnungszeiten/



Unter Dienstleistung. Logo  
Danke dir


----------



## coma1976 (7. August 2011)

@don: superwurst!


----------



## Dome1605 (7. August 2011)

Wenn ich mit der Maus auf Dienstleistungen gehe, steht das Öffnungszeiten...
is ja auch egal. Da steht, dass die täglich von 10.00h bis 17.00h auf haben
Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die auch schon vor 10.00h aufhaben


----------



## seppel81 (7. August 2011)

Hey don Don 
Schön gesprungen ( wie immer ) 
Wenn ihr mal wieder in der Woche los wollt sag Bescheid ich komm gerne mit


----------



## sashinsky (7. August 2011)

Wollen wahrscheinlich Mittwoch wieder hoch. Am besten du rufst Dienstag mal durch. Dann kann ich's dir genau sagen.


----------



## assistulle (7. August 2011)

sieht echt nice aus.....wertet den track auf jedn fall auf....mussch mir glatt mal zu gemüte führen


----------



## agfreerider (9. August 2011)

Also Leute - Freunde der Gravitalen Erdbeschleunigungstheorie. 
Es gibt auf jeden Fall noch einen Bautag. Outdoor hat mir das gerade zugesichert. Ziemlich sicher am 27. August. 
Bauabschnitt momentan noch offen, die Dropbox wäre aber nun eigentlich fällig.
Greez Bob :-D


----------



## LiF (9. August 2011)

Sacht ma, ging im Harz die letzten Woche auch übelst die Welt unter, wie hier im hohen Norden?
Boden düfte ja völlig durchgeweicht sein oder?
Waren am 31.07. da und ich muss sagen, dass hat nur begrenzt Spaß gemacht irgendwie 
Mit richtig dickem geballer war da irgendwie nüschts.
Wollte das WE eigentlich nochmal vorbeischauen und die letzten Fahrten der 10er Karte erledigen.


----------



## Nasum (9. August 2011)

Das sieht hier nicht groß anders aus als bei euch, mal ein wenig(sehr wenig) Sonne und wieder kräftige Schauer mit einem Schwung Wind, also kacke.


----------



## LiF (9. August 2011)

Sauber 

Dann bleiben wir wohl zu Hause und ich muss wohl mein Bike mit nach Malle nehmen nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (9. August 2011)

Es soll ja besser werden aber verlassen kannste dich da auch nicht mehr.


----------



## tisch (9. August 2011)

mh leider mist das er am 27. ist. müsst ihr ohne mich auskommen, eine DM geht leider vor 
hoffe das ich bei meinem terminstress dieses jahr nochmal nach braunlage komme zum fahren.


----------



## greensen (9. August 2011)

halte mir den Termin auf jeden fall frei !bin dabei denn


----------



## AndyGewe (9. August 2011)

LiF schrieb:


> Sauber
> 
> Dann bleiben wir wohl zu Hause und ich muss wohl mein Bike mit nach Malle nehmen nächste Woche


 

Viel Spaß in Malle!!!!


----------



## jaamaa (10. August 2011)

Dome1605 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit der Maus auf Dienstleistungen gehe, steht das Öffnungszeiten...



Ja, wenn man direkt über die Page von zweirad-busche geht. Ich bin aber über den Link von dem Bikepark da gelandet und da steht dann nichts von Öffnungszeiten. Überhaupt sollte sich da mal jemand mit gewissen Grundkenntnissen in HTML die interne Verlinkung anschauen .

Und noch eine Bitte...

ist es denn nicht möglich die Info's wie Streckenöffnung/Seilbahnöffnung auf der Bikepark/Seilbahn HP mit einer gewissen Vorlaufzeit zu aktualisieren? Und dann auch mit einer Aktualisierungszeit. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass dieses erst um 10 Uhr passiert... so wie heute! Da fahr ich dann nicht mehr los...


----------



## Schnitte (11. August 2011)

9.30 uhr findet der Test statt ob die Möglichkeit besteht die Bikes zu transportieren.
wenn also ein Sturmtief angekündigt ist, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass zu bleibt sehr hoch. Aber eher aktualisieren wird nicht möglich sein.


----------



## jaamaa (11. August 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> 9.30 uhr findet der Test statt ob die Möglichkeit besteht die Bikes zu transportieren.
> wenn also ein Sturmtief angekündigt ist, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass zu bleibt sehr hoch. Aber eher aktualisieren wird nicht möglich sein.



Es geht nicht um irgendwelche Sturmtiefs - aus diversen Wetterberichten kann ich die Wetterlage selber deuten! Vielmehr finde ich es einfach suboptimal, wenn man bei einer längeren Anfahrtszeit morgens den Status checken will und dann sind da noch bis 10 Uhr die Meldungen vom Vortag zu lesen, teils gemischt (Wetter mit Sonne von 8.03 Uhr und komplett gesperrte Strecken vom Vortag). Das ist nicht nur irreführend, sondern hält einen auch ab loszufahren. 
Und ein Infotelefon bei dem man keine Info bekommt, sondern auf ein Infotelefon ab 10 Uhr verweist... was soll man davon halten


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. August 2011)

Also ich hab gestern morgen um kurz nach neun die 0552099930 angerufen und gefragt ob der Lift läuft und habe direkt ne Antwort bekommen.
Nachdem ich in Hanenklee bei Board-n-Bikes oder wie die heißen die Info bekommen hab dass da der Lift steht.

Die Lines in Braunlage sind größtenteils sehr pampig und ausgewaschen derzeit.


----------



## LiF (11. August 2011)

Also vor 2 Wochen war es schön übelst schlammig und nur begrenzt spaßig. Die Wurzeln sind halt tieirsch anstrengend 

Wir werden die Saison auch beenden wenn das so weiter geht, ich hoffe dann auf einen Sommer in 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (11. August 2011)

Wie Saison beenden.Guck mal aufs Datum LiF, da geht noch ne Menge und scheiß auf Schlamm.


----------



## LiF (11. August 2011)

Ich muss leider sagen, dass ich absoluter schön Wetterfahrer bin, weil mir Regen und Schlamm absolut keinen Spaß machen 
Wie gesagt, vor 2 Wochen waren wir da und haben immerhin 8 Abfahrten gemacht, aber jede Strecke die im Wald war bin ich runter geschlichen, aber keinen Meter gefahren.
Dazu fliege ich nächste Woche für 2 Wochen in den Urlaub, danach habe ich ne OP und bin 3 Wochen ans Bett gefesselt und dann ist Saisonende


----------



## Goernsi87 (11. August 2011)

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter. Es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung 
Solange es nicht aus Eimern regnet kann auch eine nasse und schlammige stecke enorm Spaß machen. Ist halt mal ne andere Anforderung und man wird technisch viel besser... Trockenhart ist auch nicht immer schön.


----------



## Nasum (11. August 2011)

Gut LiF dann viel Spass im Urlaub und ne erfolgreiche OP. Ich hoffe man sieht sich mal in Braunl. die nächste Saison.


----------



## LiF (11. August 2011)

GANZ vielleicht und EVTL. tue ich mir die Schlammschlacht am Samstag oder Sonntag nochmal an, aber das muss ich erst mit nem Kumpel klären, alleine fahren macht so einsam 

EDIT:
Bevor ich nochn Post drunter setze:
Wir SIND am Samstag da 
6Uhr Abfahrt, 8.45 beim Bäcker im Ort und um 9.15 wird umgezogen 

Noch wer dort?


----------



## Schnitte (11. August 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um irgendwelche Sturmtiefs - aus diversen Wetterberichten kann ich die Wetterlage selber deuten! Vielmehr finde ich es einfach suboptimal, wenn man bei einer längeren Anfahrtszeit morgens den Status checken will und dann sind da noch bis 10 Uhr die Meldungen vom Vortag zu lesen, teils gemischt (Wetter mit Sonne von 8.03 Uhr und komplett gesperrte Strecken vom Vortag). Das ist nicht nur irreführend, sondern hält einen auch ab loszufahren.
> Und ein Infotelefon bei dem man keine Info bekommt, sondern auf ein Infotelefon ab 10 Uhr verweist... was soll man davon halten



ist halt so. wurde mehrmals angesprochen...
damit muss man eben leben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (11. August 2011)

Bin höchstwahrscheinlich mit nem Kumpel da, so lange es nicht durchgängig regnet oder wir ne Runde mit Schneidi bei Nicolai drehen


----------



## Ripgid (11. August 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Bin höchstwahrscheinlich mit nem Kumpel da, so lange es nicht durchgängig regnet oder wir ne Runde mit Schneidi bei Nicolai drehen



na hoffen wir mal dass das wetter passt. so wie es letztes woende angedacht war 8 Uhr bei mir? Muss noch mein Hinterrad zentrieren und dann gehts scharf...


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. August 2011)

jo so wie letztes We angedacht war


----------



## trigger666 (12. August 2011)

Hi,

war heute oder gestern einer in Braunlage. Wir wollen morgen hin. 

Wie ist der Zustand der Strecken? Noch fahrbar?


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. August 2011)

dürfte recht feucht sein, hier im Harzer Vorland hats den ganzen Tag zu 80% geschifft. Dann dürfte es dort nciht großartig anders sein.


----------



## LiF (13. August 2011)

So, gerade wieder Hause gelandet.
War recht Schlammig, dafür erstaunlich wenig Wasser auf der Strecke.
Wettertechnisch war es heute (bist auf ca 1 Minuten) trocken und stellenweise sonnig.
Hat gut gerockt heute, war aber mein letzer Besuch dieses Jahr, bin auf 2012 gespannt und hoffe die Bautage fruchten weiterhin, so wie sie es bis dato getan haben!!


----------



## fuxy (14. August 2011)

Sagt mal sinkt der Service vom Seilbahnperson proporzional zum Ticketpreis ? Oder habt Ihr auch schon immer die Schmutzauflagen selber rein machen müssen, weil die keine Lust haben. ?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. August 2011)

Ich hab da bisher noch kein Seilbahnpersonal singen sehen...


----------



## Nasum (14. August 2011)

Eigentlich wurden die Dinger immer reingepackt aber ich kann mich erinnern das ich das ein paar mal auch selber gemacht hab was ich jetzt nicht soo schlimm fand.


----------



## LiF (14. August 2011)

Bei uns war es mal so, mal so, aber eigentlich lagen ab 12uhr immer welche in den Gondeln.

Den Gesang haben wir auch gehört oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (14. August 2011)

Wir waren gestern da. Erstmal war kein Transport von Personen oder Fahrrädern möglich. So gegen 10.15 Uhr ging es dann los. 

Das mit den Schmutzmatten stimmt, diese mussten wir auch reinlegen. Fand ich aber nicht schlimm. Viel schlimmer sind die gestiegenen Preise für das 10 Ticket für Biker!

Die Strecken waren alle ziemlich mitgenommen, aber bei dem Wetter, was will man erwarten. Wir hatten Spaß.


----------



## fuxy (14. August 2011)

UPS ja ....habs geändert


----------



## LiF (14. August 2011)

Trotzdem haben die oben 2x gesungen


----------



## Goernsi87 (14. August 2011)

sinkt und nicht singt Onkel


----------



## fuxy (14. August 2011)

An der Mittelstation haben die aber auch schon mal gesungen. Muuahahahah


----------



## outdoor (15. August 2011)

da bin ich nun auch wieder und kündige ganz kruzfristig den nächsten *bautag 27.08.* an. angemeldete teilnehmer bisher:
- Benjamin Tschage
- Tim Fricke
- Christoph Thorwarth
- Arne Riedel
- Raphael Fedtke
es gibt noch 7 startplätze.


----------



## greensen (15. August 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> da bin ich nun auch wieder und kündige ganz kruzfristig den nächsten *bautag 27.08.* an. angemeldete teilnehmer bisher:
> - Benjamin Tschage
> - Tim Fricke
> - Christoph Thorwarth
> ...



Arne Riedels Kollege bin ich Raphael Fedtke


----------



## outdoor (15. August 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> Arne Riedels Kollege bin ich Raphael Fedtke


 

so schnell wurde noch keiner getauft...


----------



## Tasse666 (15. August 2011)

Wir werden morgen auch mal wieder in Braunlage aufschlagen. Wetterprogosen sind ja halbwegs gut. 
Wer ist morgen noch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome1605 (15. August 2011)

Wir waren heute da. Es war echt super!!! Zwar gab es ein paar nasse Stellen, aber es hat echt mega Spaß gemacht. Das Wetter war einfach nur der Hammer... Sonnenschein, und manchmal sogar blauer Himmel.  Man hatte das Gefühl, als hätten wir "Sommer" 

Hier noch ein Bild vom neuen Road Gap


----------



## Taggecko77 (15. August 2011)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Wir werden morgen auch mal wieder in Braunlage aufschlagen. Wetterprogosen sind ja halbwegs gut.
> Wer ist morgen noch dabei?



schade, ich bin übermorgen da 
wollt ihr 2 nicht mittwoch hin


----------



## Nasum (16. August 2011)

So, ich hoffe am We wird alles gut mit dem Wetter.Ich will unbedingt nach BL.Ich bin Samstag da und wenn es Schäferhundgroße Tropfen regnet...das Roadgap wartet und muss gesprungen werden.Wer da ist haut mich an.


----------



## Dome1605 (16. August 2011)

Hab gerade auf der Facebook-Seite vom Bikepark gelesen, dass das Road Gap bis auf weiteres gesperrt ist, bis eine sichere Landung vorhanden ist.


----------



## jaamaa (16. August 2011)

Waren heute auch mal wieder vor Ort und positiv überrascht, was sich so alles an den Strecken getan hat . Bis auf die eine Matschkuhle, in der ich dann auch gelegen habe, hat es heute viel Spaß gemacht. 

Lob auch an den BikeShop - gutes Material und nettes Personal


----------



## Tasse666 (16. August 2011)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> schade, ich bin übermorgen da
> wollt ihr 2 nicht mittwoch hin



Mist da haben wir uns wieder kurz verpasst 

Leider hatten wir nur heute Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taggecko77 (16. August 2011)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Mist da haben wir uns wieder kurz verpasst
> 
> Leider hatten wir nur heute Zeit.



schade 

Samstag ist bei mir Thale angesagt. Eventuell habt Ihr da ja Zeit


----------



## Ripgid (16. August 2011)

ist jemand Freitag im Park? wir werden mit 2 Personen aufschlagen.. hoffentlich hält sich das wetter


----------



## Tasse666 (17. August 2011)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> schade
> 
> Samstag ist bei mir Thale angesagt. Eventuell habt Ihr da ja Zeit



Nein leider auch nicht, da sind wir zum Jedermann-Downhill-Rennen in Merxhausen


----------



## outdoor (17. August 2011)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Nein leider auch nicht, da sind wir zum Jedermann-Downhill-Rennen in Merxhausen


 

na ist es denn zu fassen, ihr sollt keine anderen götter neben dem wurmgott haben 

das wetter 




soll jedenfalls den rest der woche UND das kommende wochenende optimal sein , wer will denn da nur eine strecke in thale oder merxhausen einen ganzen tag lang beackern


----------



## fuxy (17. August 2011)

War heute da, göttliches Wetter und die Strecken viel trockener als am Montag, leider ist durch den Regen die eine oder andere Strecke ziemlich ausgewaschen, so das immer mehr  Wurzelgeballere zu Tage kommt, ist mal ganz schön, aber auf dauer ist das nicht der Burner.


----------



## ILJA (17. August 2011)

Hatte auch heute das Vergnügen seit langem mal wieder da zu sein (Vielleicht hat mich wer erkanntm 03* Speci BigHit mit Dorado, ab und zu mal Gefilmt, auch mit meinem Kamera-Helm-Propeller...Video folgt^^) Da darf ein wenig Feedback natürlich nicht fehlen:

plus:
- Lifttransport völlig problemlos, Personal freundlich, nix auszusetzen

- Der Racetrack im unteren Drittel ist echt fetzig, trotz der relativ geringen Steigung ist das für mich ein Stück mit dem schönsten flow des Parks, wenn man die paar vollbrems-Schlammlöcher noch irgendwie in den Griff bekommt noch besser (also nur die schlimmsten, die 2x2m haben und 20cm tief sind)

- Streckenidentifizierung mit den Farbigen Hölzern find ich OK (Oben am Startplateau zum Racetrack/Singletrail hat aber glaube ne Auszeichnung für den Singletrail gefehlt, kann mich aber auch geirrt haben)

- Northshores sind schön. Sehr gut auch alle hintereinander zu bauen, damit man, wenn man Lust hat auch wirklich alle fahren kann (Oben beim Freeride muss man immer vorher Würfeln^^)

- Die gebauten Anlieger tragen sehr gut zum Fahrfluss bei!

minus:
Erstmal kurz zu den Bedingungen heute: Die Strecken an sich waren zwar größtenteils trocken, aber man hatte auf vielen wegen noch alle 20-30m nen Schlammloch (was an vielen Stellen jetzt mal garnich so schlimm ist, gehört halt dazu, nur oft bereiten die einem ein wenig Probleme...)

- Singletrail: Das steinfeld im mittleren Drittel: Bei ABSOLUTER Trockenheit stell ich mir das machbar vor, auch für viele andere. Da aber unser guter Harzer Granit immer sehr lange die Feuchtigkeit hält (und man sich in den Zwischenräumen immer wieder nasse Reifen holt) kann man das Stück bei leichter Nässe kaum mehr bewältigen. Da es dort sehr flach ist, ist man ohne Vortrieb aufgeschmissen, und das klappt leider auf den nassen Steinen nicht. Meine Vorschläge: Entweder im Steinfeld selbst 2-3 kleine Holzbrückchen an den ungünstigen Stellen zum Schwung holen hinbasteln, oder aber diese mit ein wenig Kies füllen. Alternativ bietet sich das Gelände ca 5m oberhalb für eine zweite "Schlechtwetterlinie" an, da man dort auch mit dem Gefälle ein wenig mehr Spielraum hat, aber das wird wohl zu schwierig zu realisieren sein da noch mal 50m neuen Trail zu tüfteln.

- Racetrack Oben: Alter Schwede  ich bin ja aus dem Harz vieles gewohnt, aber das  . Ne im ernst, oben das Steingelumpe geht auch irgendwie, aber das unbefestigte Steilstück danach ist schon ne harte Nummer. ich bin beim Schieben ausgerutscht und fand mich dann 3m tiefer wieder. Bei nässe kann man da wohl nur unten zum Stillstand kommen^^, aber OK, nichts für zartbesaitete.

- Allgemein: Ich finde die Strecken untereinander sind kaum zu differenzieren (Klar, oberes Stück Racetrack ist schon ne andere Hausnummer als der Freeride...). Nach vielen Abschnitten kann man jetzt nicht sagen: "Hey, das war jetzt aber nen typischer ....-Abschnitt". Leider wird man da aber kaum was ändern können, weil man die die komplette Charakteristik zumindest einer Strecke umbasteln muss. Mir persönlich ist der Freeride ein wenig zu "Singletrail" und der Singletrail ein bisschen zu viel "Downhill"

- Die beiden Drops im Freeride zwischen der Doubleline und dem Wallride brauchen unbedingt irgendwas Warnschildartiges. Ich kannte die Strecke noch ohne und bin vor Schreck erstmal vom ersten in den Zwischenraum gefallen  (und nicht nur ich, in der Seilbahn hab ich einen Leidensgenossen gefunden^^)


Ansonsten noch ein großes Lob: Letztes Jahr bin ich leider nicht dazu gekommen in den Park zu fahren, und wurde dieses Mal fast erschlagen von den Neuerungen.


----------



## Resendisback (18. August 2011)

ILJA schrieb:


> Hatte auch heute das Vergnügen seit langem mal wieder da zu sein (Vielleicht hat mich wer erkanntm 03* Speci BigHit mit Dorado, ab und zu mal Gefilmt, auch mit meinem Kamera-Helm-Propeller...Video folgt^^) Da darf ein wenig Feedback natürlich nicht fehlen:
> 
> plus:
> - Lifttransport völlig problemlos, Personal freundlich, nix auszusetzen
> ...



Aber nichtmal feedback zu unserer hoch-spezialisierten Kompressor-Luft für eure Räder geben? Frechheit!


----------



## seppel81 (18. August 2011)

An alle die nach braunlage kommen
Die Luft im bikeshop ist die beste îî


----------



## Resendisback (18. August 2011)

Haha  Komplett RICHTIG!


----------



## outdoor (18. August 2011)

teilnehmer *bautag 27.08.*
- Benjamin Tschage
- Tim Fricke
- Christoph Thorwarth
- Arne Riedel
- Raphael Fedtke
- Sebastian Schuster
- Steffen Wolfgram
- Dominik Lutzmann
es gibt noch 4 startplätze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (18. August 2011)

Ich hab mich zwar nicht angemeldet aber wenn du das gemacht hast dann kannste mich auch stehen lassen,schliesslich war ich ja beim letzten mal nicht da...kannst Steffen Wolfgram stehen lassen


----------



## outdoor (18. August 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Ich hab mich zwar nicht angemeldet aber wenn du das gemacht hast dann kannste mich auch stehen lassen,schliesslich war ich ja beim letzten mal nicht da...kannst Steffen Wolfgram stehen lassen


 

so ist das mit der zwangsrekrutierung! und mit meinen gedächtnislücken....


----------



## ILJA (18. August 2011)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Aber nichtmal feedback zu unserer hoch-spezialisierten Kompressor-Luft für eure Räder geben? Frechheit!



haha geil^^

Da packt man sein komplettes Werkzeug ins Auto, ich hätte mein gesamtes Bike zerlegen und wieder zusammenbauen können, aber was vergisst man,...die Standpumpe 

Und im gegensatz zur an Tankstellen allgemein aufkommenden Luft-Kommerzialisierung ist sie bei euch noch kostenlos


----------



## ILJA (18. August 2011)

so Video fertig (von gestern) viel Späßle beim anschauen.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27865406"]Bikepark Braunlage 17.08.22 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Ripgid (18. August 2011)

geiles video.. aber mit der stange auf dem kopf hätte ich ja ein paar bedenken.. gerade bei dem Sturz gegen ende des videos..


----------



## ILJA (18. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> geiles video.. aber mit der stange auf dem kopf hätte ich ja ein paar bedenken.. gerade bei dem Sturz gegen ende des videos..



Die is nur aus Alu und mit nen bisschen Gurtzeug befestigt, die würde sofort abreißen oder durchbrechen wenn ich irgendwo hängen bliebe. Bei dem Sturz hat sie nur zufälligerweise genau in eine Lücke eingefädelt^^.


----------



## HenningHarzcore (19. August 2011)

Heute ab 13:00 Mitteleruropäischer Zeit startet das Projekt .. Free your Roadgap ..Also alles wird gut


----------



## Nasum (19. August 2011)

Schön Henning, freut mich.Darf ich vorsichtig fragen ob er morgen offen ist?


----------



## Ripgid (19. August 2011)

ist jemand von den ortsansässigen schon wach? wie ist die Wetterlage in Braunlage? letzte Nacht kam bei uns so einiges runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (19. August 2011)

Also ich wohne nicht weit weg und in BL dürfte es auch geregnet haben.Ich hab gestern noch mit einem Bekannten in S. Andreasberg gesprochen und er meinte das es sich langsam zuzieht.Zu 100% weiss ich es nicht aber es dürfte geregnet haben.Es war allerdings trocken die Tage deswegen denke ich das es nicht so schlimm sein wird.


----------



## ILJA (19. August 2011)

hier, 20km östlich von BL ging die Welt unter,...also nimm dir lieber nen Schutzblech mit^^


----------



## Ripgid (19. August 2011)

habe heute morgen die info-hotline von der wurmberg-seilbahn kontaktiert; die haben mir meine vermutung bestätigt dass auch Braunlage vom Regen nicht verschont geblieben ist... haben das ganze dann abgesagt


----------



## HenningHarzcore (19. August 2011)

Roadgap:
werden montag nochmal einen Angriff wagen, Wetter war einfach zu schlecht.
Infos gibt es dann hier


----------



## Nasum (19. August 2011)

Dachte ich mir.Mist Wetter


----------



## RZL DZL (19. August 2011)

Ist denn der Park offen bzw. die Seilbahn an? Wollte morgen euch dort mal einen Besuch abstatten. Auf der Hahnenklee-Seite stand, dass diese heute die Seilbahn wegen Sturm geschlossen hatten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ILJA (20. August 2011)

RZL DZL schrieb:


> Ist denn der Park offen bzw. die Seilbahn an? Wollte morgen euch dort mal einen Besuch abstatten. Auf der Hahnenklee-Seite stand, dass diese heute die Seilbahn wegen Sturm geschlossen hatten...



so lange Sturm-->Seilbahn aus,
ansonsten-->immer AN


----------



## Resendisback (20. August 2011)

Also heute ist schöööönstes Sonnenwetter !


----------



## Nasum (20. August 2011)

War mal wieder ein echt Super Tag heut in BL, eigentlich ist es das immer.Das Wetter war so wie es den ganzen Sommer hätte sein sollen.Hat richtig gerockt heut, und die Wurst beim Wurmberger war wieder lecker


----------



## sashinsky (20. August 2011)

Na die is ja immer lecker


----------



## RZL DZL (20. August 2011)

Kanns bestätigen. Euer Bikepark macht Laune. Vor allem die Dirtline und die Northshore-Strecke


----------



## el Lingo (21. August 2011)

Hm, genau die finde ich gar nicht so ansprechend. Die North-Shore Line hat leider nicht viel Anspruch bzw. Reiz und die Jumpline wurde ja schon oft diskutiert. Dafür gewinnt die DH-Süd Strecke immer mehr Flow und macht deutlich mehr Spaß als früher, klasse!


----------



## Nasum (21. August 2011)

Da kann ich el Lingo nur zustimmen.Ich treib mich auch nur noch auf der DH/Raceline rum da diese doch zusehends besser wird.


----------



## HenningHarzcore (21. August 2011)

Wollte nur den 1000ten Beitrag im 2ten Teil posten.
Wie man sieht wird immer fleißig diskutiert.
Und das ist auch gut so ich glaube alles ist auf ganz gutem Weg in Braunlage.
Also ein Hoch auf das letzte Drittel im Bikesommer 2011!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buddlersen (23. August 2011)

Wie sieht's denn (um mal wieder an den 5. Schritt vorm 3. zu denken) perspektivisch damit aus, mal vom Kaffeehorst wieder zurück auf den Singletrail zu kommen, sodass evtl. mal bei Lust, Laune und schwerem Gerät der Boardercross zum kurzen Bikercross erweitert werden könnte?

Ansonsten: erstaunlich, wie schnell der ganze Berg oben abtrocknet. Nur unten gibt's ein paar hartnäckige Sumpfkuhlen, die mittlerweile ganz schön muckern (nach der Dirtline/nach dem Racetrack).
Wie immer: supi klasse toll! success success!


----------



## Nasum (25. August 2011)

@Outdoor

Kannst mich bitte von der Liste streichen(Bautag).Bin krank zu Hause und werd bestimmt nicht fit bis Samstag.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (25. August 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> @Outdoor
> 
> Kannst mich bitte von der Liste streichen(Bautag).Bin krank zu Hause und werd bestimmt nicht fit bis Samstag.
> 
> ...



und mich mal dazu schreiben.. hatte dir vor tagen schon ne PN geschrieben..


----------



## fuxy (25. August 2011)

War heute in Braunlage fahren, Schlamm vom feinsten und ein gratis Wadenpeeling gibts dazu.
Die letzten Nächte hat es wohl immer wieder stark geregnet.


----------



## Nasum (25. August 2011)

Oha, stark ist gar kein Ausdruck.Gestern ging der Harz unter, das war ein Schauspiel.


----------



## seppel81 (25. August 2011)

Ich war heut auch da und hab auf dem racetrack fast bis zur bremsscheibe im schlamm gestecktî


----------



## outdoor (26. August 2011)

so, nachdem ich gestern die teilnehmerliste ins thale-forum gestellt habe.....

treffpunkt 9:15 uhr talstation, baustelle dropbox und weiterer verlauf bis querung skipiste, wenn´s regnet wird plane gespannt. wer möchte, bike mitbringen, am ende steht dann sicher noch eine komplette abfahrt an. essen abends: gulasch mit spätzle, wer das nicht mag bitte gleich am morgen bescheid sagen.

_- Benjamin Tschage (5)_
_- Tim Fricke (3)_
_- Christoph Thorwarth (3)_
_- Arne Riedel (2)_
_- Raphael Fedtke (2)_
_- Sebastian Schubert_
_- Thomas Hartmann_
_- Dominik Lutzmann_


----------



## outdoor (26. August 2011)

kaffehorst:
dein 5ter schritt ist hier quasi schon in der pipeline, hängt aber direkt mit dem aus- und umbau des skigebiets zusammen. wenn am kaffeehorst der neue sessellift kommt und die piste verbreitert wird, dann wird in diesem bereich ein echter und richtig langer 4X entstehen. der soll dann im winter für ski und board nutzbar sein. so die planung bzw. die gedankenspiele. wenn das alles hinhaut: super!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. August 2011)

Gulasch ist doch mal was nettes, wie siehts aus mit Mittags, gibs was oder sollte man was mitbringen?


----------



## outdoor (26. August 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Gulasch ist doch mal was nettes? wie siehts aus mit Mittags, gibs was oder sollte man was mitbringen?


 

mittagsverpfelgung wird wie immer gestellt.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (28. August 2011)

Moin. Wie war denn das Wetter gestern, wie sind die Streckenverhältnisse? 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playjam (28. August 2011)

Gestern hat es häufig leicht bis mittelmäßig stark geregnet, ich habe aber trotzdem ein paar MTBler gesehen.


----------



## Timbo310 (28. August 2011)

Mal wieder ein gelungener Bautag, trotz absolut besch..... Wetter haben wir richtig reingehauen !

Nun hat der Big Drop an der Startbatterie auch endlich ne anständige Landung, bleibt noch für ca. 2 Wochen gesperrt, wegen aushärten des Mineralgemisches !

Der Tag danach ist ebenfalls gelungen, das fast komplette " Trailcare Braunlage Team " war auf den Strecken unterwegs und hat ordentlich Gas gegeben. Dazu gutes Wetter und die Bodenverhältnisse waren trotz einiger Schlammlöcher richtig gut !

Die Seilbahn hat natürlich für alles gesorgt, Verpflegung, Material, Werkzeug, Seilbahn Mitarbeiter, Bauleiter mit Engagement alles vorhanden wie immer. Also ich bin für einen weiteren letzten Bautag dieses Jahr, die Strecken könnten es gebrauchen.... 

Bis demnächst auf den Trails von Braunlage !


----------



## lukidtm (28. August 2011)

bilder von der landung würdne mich interessieren  

Für 2 wochen so lange? betrifft das alle 3 Drops oder nur den großen? 

Luki


----------



## greensen (28. August 2011)

Timbo310 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein gelungener Bautag, trotz absolut besch..... Wetter haben wir richtig reingehauen !
> 
> Nun hat der Big Drop an der Startbatterie auch endlich ne anständige Landung, bleibt noch für ca. 2 Wochen gesperrt, wegen aushärten des Mineralgemisches !
> 
> ...



kann ike alles nur bestätigen  ein bautag muss auf jeden fall noch sein !ach ja braunlage hat mal wider gerockt


----------



## Nasum (29. August 2011)

Na das freut mich zu hören das der große Drop ne schöne Landung hat.Super


----------



## Goernsi87 (29. August 2011)

Bilder von der Landung würden mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (29. August 2011)

kommt noch nen zeitraffer, wurden bei landungsbau ca 1000 fotos im Abstad von 10sek aufgenommen.


----------



## outdoor (29. August 2011)

noch mal offizielles danke an alle die auch regen und wind nicht vom bauen abgehalten hat! super leistung!!

nur der große drop ist für 2 wochen gesperrt. 2 wochen müssen sein, weil das material aushärten bzw. abtrocknen muss.

nach der landung wurde von den jungs noch ein anlieger gebaut und die querung der skipiste wurde weiter hangabwärts verlegt.


----------



## outdoor (29. August 2011)

*nächster bautag 17.09.*
anmeldung ab sofort hier über forum oder die bikepark-homepage.
wir wollen evtl. sogar gleich anfang oktober noch einen bautag nachlegen.


----------



## Goernsi87 (29. August 2011)

Was denn für Material? Woraus habt ihr die Landung denn gebaut?


----------



## Nasum (29. August 2011)

Los, Fotos her Goernsi brauch Infos. Freu ich mich endlich mal wieder den großen zu springen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. August 2011)

Goernsi87 schrieb:


> Was denn für Material? Woraus habt ihr die Landung denn gebaut?



Das ist so nen Mineralgemisch, sind gut über 3tonnen davon in der Landung, alles mit Muskelkraft.


----------



## greensen (29. August 2011)

Goernsi87 schrieb:


> Was denn für Material? Woraus habt ihr die Landung denn gebaut?



Aus Mineral !


----------



## Nasum (29. August 2011)

Also das Mineralgemsich was bei anderen Bautagen auch verwendet wurde? Ich denke mal ihr habt bestimmt nix anderes genommen.


----------



## greensen (29. August 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Also das Mineralgemsich was bei anderen Bautagen auch verwendet wurde? Ich denke mal ihr habt bestimmt nix anderes genommen.



ja genau das !


----------



## Nasum (29. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goernsi87 (29. August 2011)

Genau ich brauch Infos nasum will nämlich bald mal wieder hin.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. August 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28297950"]http://vimeo.com/28297950[/ame]

in dem Vid kannste am Anfang die neue Landung kurz sehen.


----------



## Nasum (29. August 2011)

Habs gesehen und auf den ersten blick sieht das nach einer ordentlichen Landung aus Freu mich drauf.


----------



## outdoor (29. August 2011)

es ist das mineralgemisch das bisher bei allen bautagen verwendet wurde. wenn erde verwendet wird, darf nur welche benutzt werden die der vom berg entspricht (naturschutzrechtliche vorgabe). dürften wir lehmhaltige erde verwenden wäre vieles einfacher!


----------



## Goernsi87 (29. August 2011)

einfacher und angenehmer für den Fahrer Aber sieht ganz ordentlich aus!


----------



## Timbo310 (29. August 2011)

Hab noch n Pic von der linken Seite der Landung des Drops, is zwar n bissl unscharf, kann man sich aber mal nen Eindruck von der Seite verschaffen !

Landung ist am höchsten Punkt etwa Hüfthoch....

@ Outdoor: Klasse doch nochmal buddeln dieses Jahr ! Bin dabei......
                Tobi sollte vielleicht den Anlieger unterhalb der Landung auch noch absperren, sonst sieht der bald nich mehr so toll aus !

@ Goernsi87: Auf dem Foto rollt übrigens dein alter DHX 5.0.


----------



## outdoor (30. August 2011)

Timbo310 schrieb:


> Hab noch n Pic von der linken Seite der Landung des Drops, is zwar n bissl unscharf, kann man sich aber mal nen Eindruck von der Seite verschaffen !
> 
> Landung ist am höchsten Punkt etwa Hüfthoch....
> 
> ...


 

hey timbo,
habe dich auf der teilnehmerliste, du bist die nr.1 dieses mal. habe tobi wegen des anliegers informiert.


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. August 2011)

hatte mich schon gestern gemeldet aber dein postfach war voll.
Also die Hildesheimer Truppe vom We ist auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Goernsi87 (30. August 2011)

Timbo310 schrieb:


> @ Goernsi87: Auf dem Foto rollt übrigens dein alter DHX 5.0.




Und läuft noch oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (30. August 2011)

ich wäre auch wieder dabei. wäre ja somit mein 3. mal 

MfG Timo


----------



## Timbo310 (30. August 2011)

Goernsi87 schrieb:


> Und läuft noch oder was?



Läuft ohne Probleme ! Bis ich mein Setup gefunden hab, hats zwar gedauert, aber bin echt voll zufrieden mit dem Gerät.

Trotz 500er Feder spricht das Teil im Big Hit Hinterbau sehr sensibel an, 
hat aber auch noch nich einmal durchgeschlagen, obwohl die ein oder andere verpatzte Landung schon hätte dazu führen können...werd ihn auf Fall weiter fahren...

@ outdoor: Beides Spitze, aber hast du den Christoph auch mit drauf ? Gruß an Tobi....


----------



## Goernsi87 (30. August 2011)

Das freut einen doch zu hören das du zufrieden bist und keine Probleme mit dem Dämpfer hast

Ride On


----------



## greensen (30. August 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> hatte mich schon gestern gemeldet aber dein postfach war voll.
> Also die Hildesheimer Truppe vom We ist auch wieder dabei.



ach ja da gehöre ich dazu !also der raphael !


----------



## outdoor (31. August 2011)

kurz mal die augen zu gemacht und schon ist die teilnehmerliste halb voll... prima. hoffe ich habe alles korrekt gelistet, demnach wären noch 6 plätze zu vergeben:

*bautag 17.9.*
_- Tim Fricke (4)_
_- Christoph Thorwarth (4)_
_- Thomas Hartmann (2)_
_- Benjamin Tschage (6)_
_- Arne Riedel (3)_
_- Raphael Fedtke (3)_
_- Timo Schad (3)_


----------



## agfreerider (31. August 2011)

beim tim ist es glaub schon der 5. Bautag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (31. August 2011)

Ui die rechte Drop-Box sieht ja nun endlich gut springbar aus


----------



## Shakrath (31. August 2011)

mich könnt ihr auch wieder eintragen^^


----------



## outdoor (31. August 2011)

Shakrath schrieb:


> mich könnt ihr auch wieder eintragen^^


 

habe dich gelistet.


----------



## Timbo310 (31. August 2011)

@ outdoor und agfreerider: Korrekt, Nummer 5 !

Hoffe ab der zehnten Bautag - Teilnahme gibts die passende Short zum Jersey......

Dann hätten wir ja die alte Truppe wieder zusammen. Aber wer wird den Bautag leiten, wenn Andi im Urlaub is ( IN BULGARIEN ). Geht das überhaupt ohne Ihn  Oder werden wir alle wie die Lemminge den Hang hinunter stürzen...


----------



## domvr29 (31. August 2011)

Servus Jungs,
ich war am Montagmittag mal da. Und bei dem Wetter war es ja ne schöne Schlammschlacht.
Gibt es denn beim Park ne Wasserstelle zum reinigen?
Gruß


----------



## LiF (31. August 2011)

Am Ende der Abfahrt (kurz vor dem Eingang der Seilbahn) stehen 2 Boxen und es hängt ein Schlauch dort


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. August 2011)

ja gibt es, 2 stück einmal direkt neben dem Biker Eingang auf Anfrage und bei Busche geht das auch.


----------



## domvr29 (31. August 2011)

Alles klar.
Thanks


----------



## outdoor (1. September 2011)

Timbo310 schrieb:


> @ outdoor und agfreerider: Korrekt, Nummer 5 !
> 
> Hoffe ab der zehnten Bautag - Teilnahme gibts die passende Short zum Jersey......
> 
> Dann hätten wir ja die alte Truppe wieder zusammen. Aber wer wird den Bautag leiten, wenn Andi im Urlaub is ( IN BULGARIEN ). Geht das überhaupt ohne Ihn  Oder werden wir alle wie die Lemminge den Hang hinunter stürzen...


 

ohne andi........ uuuaahhhhhhhhh, dann können wir nur steinfelder aus kieselsteinen bauen, aber bitte jeder immer nur einen stein.
der bernd wird euch dieses mal stramm stehen lassen und anbrüllen.

mal abwarten ob es die passenden höschen gibt? das weiß ich leider auch noch nicht.


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. September 2011)

2tes Trikot ab Bautag 6 bzw anwesend bei allen bautagen wäre auch Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (1. September 2011)

und hier noch ein kleines zeitraffer-video vom letzten Bautag:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28448731"]Braunlage Bautag 27.08.2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Nasum (1. September 2011)

Sehr geil Rigpid Jetzt sieht man es richtig gut und das haut mich echt um.Das freut mich sehr das ihr das so geil gemacht habt.Der springt sich jetzt sicher 1000mal angenehmer als vorher da war es ein wenig unsanft wenn ich das mal so sagen darf.


----------



## Thorwarth-San (1. September 2011)

Schönnes Video Rigpid !
Wa am dem Tag ein scheiß Wetter, freu mich schon auf dem nesten B-Day


----------



## outdoor (1. September 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> 2tes Trikot ab Bautag 6 bzw anwesend bei allen bautagen wäre auch Ok


 

das ist kein thema,  das funktioniert auf jeden fall.


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. September 2011)

das hört sich gut an. Samstag kommt die gewohnte Truppe wieder zum Biken. Vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## Timbo310 (1. September 2011)

Sehr fett Rigpid, super Zeitraffer Aufnahmen....!

....sieht echt nich nach soviel Arbeit aus wie es sich den nächsten Tag anfühlt.

Also dann dasselbe am nächsten Bautag, Zeitraffer mit Bernd als Koordinator !

Ich freu mich drauf Jungs !


----------



## Ripgid (1. September 2011)

Timbo310 schrieb:


> Sehr fett Rigpid, super Zeitraffer Aufnahmen....!
> 
> ....sieht echt nich nach soviel Arbeit aus wie es sich den nächsten Tag anfühlt.
> 
> ...



können wir gerne machen, GoPro habe ich wieder dabei. Wenns glatt geht bleiben wir von Freitag bis Samstag..

grüße,
Thommess


----------



## Brudertack (1. September 2011)

Wuhu sehr geil oh ne landung war das teil echt brutal ab wann ist der drop geöffnet ? =)


----------



## nullstein (1. September 2011)

Bin am Samstag auch mal wieder in Braunlage.Leider allein.Wer will kann mich gern anquatschen:silbernes SX Trail,orangenes POC Trikot und ein Urge Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (2. September 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> das hört sich gut an. Samstag kommt die gewohnte Truppe wieder zum Biken. Vielleicht sieht man sich.


 
bin am samstag vor ort, aber wohl eher mit bürokram beschäftigt.....


----------



## outdoor (2. September 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> können wir gerne machen, GoPro habe ich wieder dabei. Wenns glatt geht bleiben wir von Freitag bis Samstag..
> 
> grüße,
> Thommess


 

wollt ihr da ein früstück haben? dann sperr ich die kneipe einfach mal eher auf!


----------



## Ripgid (2. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> wollt ihr da ein früstück haben? dann sperr ich die kneipe einfach mal eher auf!



danke fürs angebot. geplant war aber eher eine Ferienwohnung zu belegen und sich dann dort selber zu versorgen...


----------



## lukidtm (2. September 2011)

samstag werde 3 man + Meine wenigkeit auch da sein.. Grün weiß schwarzes O´neal trikto altes big air und grün weiß schwarzer O´neal helm 

Lukas


----------



## outdoor (2. September 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> danke fürs angebot. geplant war aber eher eine Ferienwohnung zu belegen und sich dann dort selber zu versorgen...


 
habt ihr schon was?


----------



## Alexspeed (2. September 2011)

Ich würde auch gern am Samstag mal wieder Braunlage besuchen!!!

Wie sieht es mit den Liftschlangen aus??? Ist das immernoch so schlimm??? Länger als 5min will ich eigentlich nicht warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (2. September 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gern am Samstag mal wieder Braunlage besuchen!!!
> 
> Wie sieht es mit den Liftschlangen aus??? Ist das immernoch so schlimm??? Länger als 5min will ich eigentlich nicht warten.


 

in der gesamten saison gab es exakt 2x längere wartezeiten, das war an himmelfahrt und an pfingsten. ansonsten wuppt das hier prima. wenn du allerdings schon die krise kriegst wenn du mal kurz anstehen musst, dann kann ich für nichts garantieren - andere große parks aber wahrscheinlich eher auch nicht.


----------



## Alexspeed (2. September 2011)

na das klingt doch schonmal gut, aber ab 15min anstehen krieg ich dann doch schon ne Krise 
Sind ja auch 2,5 Stunden Anfahrt für mich


----------



## outdoor (2. September 2011)

ja, von naila zieht sich das ganze etwas. vor 5, 6 jahren wäre es fast so weit gekommen, dass wir in ludwigstadt ´nen park gebaut hätten, die touristiker und lokalpolitiker haben aber dann kalte füße gekriegt..


----------



## Alexspeed (2. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> ja, von naila zieht sich das ganze etwas. vor 5, 6 jahren wäre es fast so weit gekommen, dass wir in ludwigstadt ´nen park gebaut hätten, die touristiker und lokalpolitiker haben aber dann kalte füße gekriegt..



Ach ich kenn das, seit über 1nem Jahr liegt n Antrag für den Bau eines Singletrails am Döbraberg bei einem höheren Forstamt rum. Stadt und Co haben alle schon zugestimmt ... Wie ich den Forst hasse!!! Die haben mir auch meine zig Schaufeln, Äxte, Rechen, Hacken unter nem Baumstumpf begraben. Das war das Ende meiner Ehrenamtlichen Tätigkeit was für die Gemeinde und den Tourismus zu tun.

Naja nächstes Jahr bin ich in Regensburg da hab ich dann den Döbraberg hinter mir und den Geiskopf aber nahe "freu"... Leider werd ichs dann nicht mehr so oft nach Braunlage schaffen.

naja genug offtopic


----------



## Nasum (2. September 2011)

kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln


----------



## outdoor (3. September 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Ach ich kenn das, seit über 1nem Jahr liegt n Antrag für den Bau eines Singletrails am Döbraberg bei einem höheren Forstamt rum. Stadt und Co haben alle schon zugestimmt ... Wie ich den Forst hasse!!! Die haben mir auch meine zig Schaufeln, Äxte, Rechen, Hacken unter nem Baumstumpf begraben. Das war das Ende meiner Ehrenamtlichen Tätigkeit was für die Gemeinde und den Tourismus zu tun.
> 
> Naja nächstes Jahr bin ich in Regensburg da hab ich dann den Döbraberg hinter mir und den Geiskopf aber nahe "freu"... Leider werd ichs dann nicht mehr so oft nach Braunlage schaffen.
> 
> naja genug offtopic


 


na super, das motiviert dann ja richtig noch was zu tun... vergiss schwarzenbach, ich habe dort schon 2004 den singletrail-parcours bauen lassen und habe denen empfohlen mehr daraus zu stricken. das wird nichts, die ziehen nicht an einem strang!


----------



## outdoor (3. September 2011)

an alle wetterfesten helfer des letzten bautags: bitte parkkarten an der seilbahn oder im gipfelstürmer abgeben. muchas gracias!


----------



## nullstein (3. September 2011)

Da ich heute leider kurzfristig verhindert war,werd ich morgen nach Braunlage fahren.Wie waren heute die Streckenbedingungen und die Liftzeiten?vielen Dank.


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. September 2011)

Streckenbedingungen waren super, schön trocken, an ein paar wenigen stellen ist es noch etwas feucht. haben 2 mal etwas länger gewartet ca 15 min, ansonsten gings recht flott.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. September 2011)

War wirklich sehr genial gestern. Hat massig Spaß gebracht. Strecken waren top, Wartezeiten waren kurz, Wetter war genial.
Ein kleiner Videozusammenschnitt folgt im Laufe des Tages. 

Und da ist er:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/28570603"]Braunlage 03.09.2011 on Vimeo[/ame]
Qualität ist leider ziemlich bescheiden... Muss da wohl noch etwas üben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molnitza (4. September 2011)

Und vor allem hat sich das Wetter wider erwarten gehalten. Muss auch sagen, war sehr positiv überrascht von dem Park und der Strecke. Musste nur anfangs ein wenig warten, als eine Meute Kiddies ihre Monsterroller den Berg hoch bugsieren wollte.


----------



## sashinsky (4. September 2011)

Ich war am Donnerstag am Start. Da war's auch schon top.
Hier auch nen kleines Video davon :


----------



## Deleted 28330 (4. September 2011)

gute lines und fix unterwegs - sowohl im flachen als auch im steilen


----------



## playjam (4. September 2011)

Am Samstag war ich oben auf dem Wurmberg, die Erdarbeiten am Gipfel haben mich natürlich vorwiegend aus wintersportlicher Sicht interessiert... aber laut Auskunft der netten Bedienung der Wurmberg Alm ist den Hexenritt runter eine MTB-Route geplant.


----------



## outdoor (5. September 2011)

im zusammenhang mit dem ausbau des skigebiets wird sich auch der bikepark automatisch verändern (müssen) - aber durchweg zum positiven! wenn alles klappt wird der streckenumfang erhöht, neue strecken(arten) hinzu kommen. mehr dazu wenn alles offiziell und auch abgesegnet ist.


----------



## wallbreaker (5. September 2011)

Mahlzeit,

@Outdoor, Bist du der Freundliche, der mir am Samstag, morgens, mit der Liftkarte im Gulli geholfen hat und der nach dem Mittag noch für einen Plausch zu haben war? 

Ich bin der mit dem gelben Transition...

Was mir aufm Heimweg noch eingefallen ist, als Verbesserung für die Kurse und für alle Fahrer die nicht wöchentlich/regelmäßig da sind. 

Ein Großteil der Sprünge ist fahrbar mit jedem Tempo, da zur Not nur im Flat gelandet wird, wenn man zu kurz kommt. Wenige Sprünge haben aber eine explizite Landung, welche man treffen sollte, da es sonst knallt...  Wenn man davor ein Schild oder ähnliches machen würde, wäre den nicht Ortskundigen wie mir sehr geholfen und man könnte bolzen ohne Streckenkenntnis...!


----------



## Alexspeed (5. September 2011)

Nabend,

also ich war gestern mal bei euch im Bikepark, möcht mal ein paar Eindrücke posten.

Ich bin das 2te mal hier gewesen, letztes mal in 2010. Sehr schön finde ich die Höhenmeter und die Streckenlänge, was sich sehr gut zum Ausdauer trainieren eignet.
Fortschritt am Park ist auch ganz gut zu erkennen und das es weiter voran geht finde ich gut.

Zu den Strecken

*Süd DH:* alles Bestens oben, leider unten sehr kräftezehrend da sehr flach und ausgefahren und mit dicken Wurzeln (dort sind auch anlieger und n Northshore hinzugekommen was für abwechslung und entspannung sorgt)

*Freeride:* oben schön, danach im Wald und direkt danach Flow nicht ganz passend. unten wiederum etwas flach kräftezehrend

*DH Racetrack:* Oben sehr schön anspruchsvoll!!!, ab Roadgap bis unten generell zu stark verblockt für das Gefälle!!! Ist auch irgendwie gar nicht meins denke das passt auch garnicht zu Downhill, oder meine Ausdauer ist einfach nur schlecht?  Am liebsten würd ich den oberen Teil bis zur Talstation fahren. Wahrscheinlich ist man dort mit nem Leichten AM-Fully besser unterwegs als mit ner DH-Waffe.

*SingleTrail:* Einfach nur schön, also als Singletrail sehr passend

*Northshore:* Die Ersten 2-3 Elemente sind ja noch schön, danach nicht viel Abwechselung...
*
Sprunglinie:* Naja okay ist alles bissl klein, Flow ist gut und auch beim ersten Versuch zu erkennen. Sollte alles an die heutigen Größenverhältnisse angepasst werden.
*
Testkurs:* K.A. nicht benutzt.

Generell gut um bissl zu shredden und das Fahrwerk zu testen und natürlich bei den HM und Streckenlängen die Ausdauer zu trainieren.

Was mir noch fehlt:
--Einige Flatterbänder oder sonstiges um die Strecken genauer zu trennen wäre nicht schlecht, bei so vielen Lines wie teilweise auf der Freeride sind lässt sich irgendwie blöd fahren.
--Ein paar dicke Dinger ala, Gaps, weite Doubles, ...  Halt wo man auch als guter Fahrer lange überlegt und öfters anfährt, aber danach n richtig fetten Adrenalinschub hat!!!
--Die Zeitnahmen sind ja schön und gut bloß ne genaue Streckenbeschreibung gibts ja nicht. Unten kann man ja eigentlich viel abkürzen was auch viele tun da Sie keine Lust auf "Wurzelgeholper" im flachen haben
Meine Zeiten ohne Abkürzungen Uhr 5:45min Süd DH und ca dasselbe auf der Freeride inkl. aller Northshores. Aber vergleichbar ist die FR Zeit irgendwie nicht. Wie seit ihr gefahren wenn ihr fast 1min schneller seid???


Ansonsten wünsche ich noch das allerbeste für euch und den Park und noch viel neue Sachen.

Ride On 

Update:
Hatte schon 6-7 Abfahrten hinter mir, deswegen nicht ganz so fix unterwegs aber dennoch ganz gut.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcYyQNxunB8"]Bikepark Braunlage SÃ¼d DH Helmetcam 04.09.2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q39FAkSmZew"]Bikepark Braunlage Freeride Helmetcam 04.09.2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## HenningHarzcore (6. September 2011)

--Die Zeitnahmen sind ja schön und gut bloß ne genaue Streckenbeschreibung gibts ja nicht. Unten kann man ja eigentlich viel abkürzen was auch viele tun da Sie keine Lust auf "Wurzelgeholper" im flachen haben
Meine Zeiten ohne Abkürzungen Uhr 5:45min Süd DH und ca dasselbe auf der Freeride inkl. aller Northshores. Aber vergleichbar ist die FR Zeit irgendwie nicht. Wie seit ihr gefahren wenn ihr fast 1min schneller seid???

Immer schöne trampeln und Vollgas halten!

Schöne sachliche Kritik die du da zusammengeschrieben hast.


----------



## outdoor (6. September 2011)

kann henning da nur zustimmen: gute beurteilung der strecken. wie man am süd-DH und am oberen teil des race-DH sieht, gehen die korrekturen und anpassungen in die richtige richtung.
wir haben da ja auch durchaus kompetente hilfe an den bautagen oder durch die harzcore-jungs (wir sollten außerdem euer roadgap auch feierlich taufen auf den namen "harzcore-gap" - am fangnetz wird meines wissens geschuftet).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (6. September 2011)

morgen jmd vor ort?


----------



## outdoor (6. September 2011)

für morgen sind für die gipfel sturmböen angekündigt. in der früh besser noch mal checken.


----------



## molnitza (6. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> für morgen sind für die gipfel sturmböen angekündigt. in der früh besser noch mal checken.



Hauptsache am Donnerstag wirds wieder besser


----------



## sashinsky (6. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> kann henning da nur zustimmen: gute beurteilung der strecken. wie man am süd-DH und am oberen teil des race-DH sieht, gehen die korrekturen und anpassungen in die richtige richtung.
> wir haben da ja auch durchaus kompetente hilfe an den bautagen oder durch die harzcore-jungs (wir sollten außerdem euer roadgap auch feierlich taufen auf den namen "harzcore-gap" - am fangnetz wird meines wissens geschuftet).


 
Harzcore-Gap
Na das hört sich doch gut an. Dann können wir das Ding ja vielleicht schon bald wieder unter die Stollen nehmen.
Das wär ja mal geil


----------



## outdoor (7. September 2011)

wallbreaker schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> @Outdoor, Bist du der Freundliche, der mir am Samstag, morgens, mit der Liftkarte im Gulli geholfen hat und der nach dem Mittag noch für einen Plausch zu haben war?
> 
> ...


 

hey,
ja ich bin der der mit dem rechen angelt. wir möchten versuchen für kommendes jahr die gefährlichen bzw. schwer fahrbaren elemente zu kennzeichnen. damit schafft man dann aber so eine art "pseudo-sicherheit" wo man letztendlich wieder dem betreiber in dem sinn an die karre fahren kann, idem man dann z.b. sagt, aber dieses element war gar nicht als schwer gekennzeichnet....
als grundsatz sollte aber für jeden nutzer gelten: erst anschauen und kopf einschalten - dann runterbrettern!! alles andere kann so schnell mal in den krankenwagen führen...


----------



## outdoor (7. September 2011)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Harzcore-Gap
> Na das hört sich doch gut an. Dann können wir das Ding ja vielleicht schon bald wieder unter die Stollen nehmen.
> Das wär ja mal geil


 

so soll es sein! habe eben letzte news eingeholt: es muss noch das fangnetz eingehängt werden, dann kann´s losgehen. also frühestens morgen, weil heute die bahn geschlossen bleibt wegen STURM.

morgen wird dann auch der große drop wieder geöffnet.

also motto für´s wochenende: fuchsschwanz an den lenker montiert und "steigen sie ein, fahrn sie mit"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashinsky (7. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> hey,
> ja ich bin der der mit dem rechen angelt. wir möchten versuchen für kommendes jahr die gefährlichen bzw. schwer fahrbaren elemente zu kennzeichnen. damit schafft man dann aber so eine art "pseudo-sicherheit" wo man letztendlich wieder dem betreiber in dem sinn an die karre fahren kann, idem man dann z.b. sagt, aber dieses element war gar nicht als schwer gekennzeichnet....
> als grundsatz sollte aber für jeden nutzer gelten: erst anschauen und kopf einschalten - dann runterbrettern!! alles andere kann so schnell mal in den krankenwagen führen...


Kann man eigentlich nicht , da die Befahrung grundsätzlich auf eigene Gefahr ist.
Aber was die Sache mit dem gucken und dann runterbrettern angeht , da geb ich dir natürlich voll und ganz Recht


----------



## wallbreaker (7. September 2011)

Die erste Runde ist natürlich rantasten und schauen angesagt, aber gerade als kurzer Reminder was auf einen zukommt ist so ein Schild oder ein anderweitiger Hinweis (plötzlich aus dem Busch springendes Personal beispielsweise) doch schon super geeignet.

Ich schaffs halt nicht, alle 2 Wochen vorbei zu kommen und mir damit ein Gefühl anzueignen, wie es in der Westentasche so vorherrscht...


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. September 2011)

aber nicht die strecke zu kleistern mit Schildern so wie in Thale, wo vor jedem Jump, Double, Table oder Drop nen passendes Schildchen ist. Manchmal helfen auch kleine hütchen am absprung oder farbig makierte absprungkanten.


----------



## Goernsi87 (7. September 2011)

Was ist an den Schildern schlimm? Ich würde es gut finden, zumindest bei Sachen die man nicht gleich einsehen kann.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. September 2011)

Hmm, die schilder in Thale sind mir irgendwie während der Fahrt nie aufgefallen, immer nur wenn ich mir eine Sektion nochmal zu Fuß angucke...


----------



## outdoor (8. September 2011)

abspungkanten markieren und bestimmte sprünge beschildern, z.b die über die nicht auch weggerollt werden kann, wäre doch nicht schlecht. alle element beschildern im sinne von "hier kommt ein drop, jetzt ein gap, dann ein table" finde ich ein wenig zu viel.


----------



## Goernsi87 (8. September 2011)

Ja klar das reicht völlig aus! Wollen Ja keine Infrastruktur im Park aufbauen^^


----------



## greensen (8. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> kurz mal die augen zu gemacht und schon ist die teilnehmerliste halb voll... prima. hoffe ich habe alles korrekt gelistet, demnach wären noch 6 plätze zu vergeben:
> 
> *bautag 17.9.*
> _- Tim Fricke (4)_
> ...


hey kanst du bitte Benni Negelen auf die liste setzen !er hat sich auch schon perr email auf BraunlageE ANGEMELDET !


----------



## outdoor (8. September 2011)

*update Teilnehmerliste Bautag 17.9.*
_- Tim Fricke (5)_
_- Christoph Thorwarth (4)_
_- Thomas Hartmann (2)_
_- Benjamin Tschage (6)_
_- Arne Riedel (3)_
_- Raphael Fedtke (3)_
_- Timo Schad (3)__
__- Dominik Lutzmann (6)_
_- Benni Negelen (1)_


----------



## nullstein (8. September 2011)

Gestern und heute war ja die Seilbahn geschlossen oder? Und laut Wetterbericht soll es immernoch regnen.
Was meinen die Locals: lohnt es sich am Samstag 300km Anfahrt auf sich zu nehmen? Wenn die Strecke nass ist, stört es mich nicht. Aber ne Schlammschlacht brauch ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (8. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> *update Teilnehmerliste Bautag 17.9.*
> _- Tim Fricke (5)_
> _- Christoph Thorwarth (4)_
> _- Thomas Hartmann (2)_
> ...



du hast noch den Daniel Kuhlmann vergessen. Sollte sich eigentlich bei dir angemeldet haben?!


----------



## HenningHarzcore (8. September 2011)

Samstag wird es bestimmt schlammig sein, Sonntag könnte es wenn es morgen aufhört zu regnen dann aber schon wieder in Ordnung sein.
schwer zu sagen aber Regen und Schlamm gehören halt zusammen


----------



## Brudertack (8. September 2011)

Bin Samstag auch mit nem Kumpel am start
hat sich am neuen Roadgap eigtl noch was getan und ab wann ist der Drop geöffnet?=)


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (9. September 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> du hast noch den Daniel Kuhlmann vergessen. Sollte sich eigentlich bei dir angemeldet haben?!



Bisher noch nicht, nun schon.
Schreib mich bitte mit dazu.


----------



## outdoor (9. September 2011)

*Abschlußliste Bautag 17.9.:*
_- Tim Fricke (5)_
_- Christoph Thorwarth (4)_
_- Thomas Hartmann (2)_
_- Benjamin Tschage (6)_
_- Arne Riedel (3)_
_- Raphael Fedtke (3)_
_- Timo Schad (3)_
_- Dominik Lutzmann (6)_
_- Benni Negelen (1)_
_- Daniel Kuhlmann (2)_
Treffpunkt wie gehabt 9:30 Uhr an der Talstation. Essen und trinken stellt wieder die Seilbahn (am Abend Fleischspieße genehm?). Einsatzgebiet FR und DH unterhalb der Dropbox bis zum ersten Querweg (Sprünge und Landungen nachjustieren und evtl. ein, zwei neue obstacles).


----------



## outdoor (9. September 2011)

Brudertack schrieb:


> Bin Samstag auch mit nem Kumpel am start
> hat sich am neuen Roadgap eigtl noch was getan und ab wann ist der Drop geöffnet?=)


 
drop ist samstag sicher befahrbar. wenn landebereich am roadgap zügig abtrocknet kann wohl auch hier samstag getestet werden - ohne gewähr.

*korrektur:*
war eben noch mal im gelände: landung der dropbox ist ziemlich tief, ob das tatsächlich zum wochenende hin funktioniert??????????????????


----------



## nullstein (9. September 2011)

Fährt die Seilbahn heute?Und wie sind die Bedingungen heute?


----------



## outdoor (9. September 2011)

seilbahn fährt, transportgestelle sind im umlauf. boden ziemlich matschig nach den regenfällen der beiden letzten tage.


----------



## Resendisback (9. September 2011)

So wie es aussieht werden heute keine Radfahrer mit hoch genommen. Vor dem leihen am besten nochmal selbst erkundigen 

Nachts hat es geregnet, heute ist es frisch - aber bisher ohne Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (9. September 2011)

Warum schafft es eigentlich weder der Bikepark noch die Seilbahn ihre HP upzudaten?Dort steht nach wie vor, dass sowohl Park als auch Seilbahn geschlossen ist.
Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, ob heute Radfahrer transportiert wurden. Outdoor sagte ja, dass die Bahn inkl Transportgondeln fährt.Resendisback hingegen sagt ja, dass wohl keine Biker befördert wurden.
Gibt es eine gute verlässliche und stets aktuelle Seite über das Wetter am Berg? Wetter.com ist ja nicht die beste Seite.
Würd halt ungern morgen 300km umsonst fahren...
Vielen Dank und sorry fürs stressen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. September 2011)

Morgens die 0552099930 anrufen. Das ist das Büro zur Seilbahn. Die können dir Weiterhelfen. 
Aber auch erst ca. ab neun, weil die bei unklarer Wetterlage (z.B. Wind) auch erstmal einen Probelauf machen müssen um zu sehen ob sie die Transportgondeln reinhängen können oder nicht.


----------



## Problem (9. September 2011)

Wir standen heut nach! 12 uhr bei und wollte karten kaufen, doch leider sagte das Personal der Park sei zu. Wir haben uns auf die internetseite berufen, aber das half nichts. Der nicht unbednigt durch freundlichket auffallende Kassierer berief sich auf die internet seite, der nächste knackpunkt! 
Wir sind wegen dem park extra für ein par tage von Berlin nach Braunlage gekommen und dann so ne geschichte wie heute, da kommt man sich ganz schön verarscht vor! Das war ne ziemliche scheißnummer, ehrlich gesagt! 

Wir waren dann halt in hahnenklee, war auch nett!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. September 2011)

Wie schlammig war es in Hahnenklee?


----------



## Problem (9. September 2011)

Es ging! Ein paar ordentliche matschfützen, aber wir fanden das es längst noch nicht so schlimm war als das es keinen spaßgemacht hätte und meine freundin ist jetzt nicht so die matschliebhaberin!  Rutschig wars natürlich. Aber hat spaß gemacht!


----------



## nullstein (9. September 2011)

Heute war also auch dicht.Na dann werd ich mir morgen wohl den Weg von Berlin aus sparen.Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (10. September 2011)

Heute ist top Wetter


----------



## fuxy (10. September 2011)

ill-usion.com schrieb:


> Wir standen heut nach! 12 uhr bei und wollte karten kaufen, doch leider sagte das Personal der Park sei zu. Wir haben uns auf die internetseite berufen, aber das half nichts. Der nicht unbednigt durch freundlichket auffallende Kassierer berief sich auf die internet seite, der nächste knackpunkt!
> Wir sind wegen dem park extra für ein par tage von Berlin nach Braunlage gekommen und dann so ne geschichte wie heute, da kommt man sich ganz schön verarscht vor! Das war ne ziemliche scheißnummer, ehrlich gesagt!
> 
> Wir waren dann halt in hahnenklee, war auch nett!


 








Heute war Top Wetter und der Park ist OFFEN. Wer erzählt denn so einen Quatsch, das der Park zu sei?

Schätze Mitte Oktober ist der frühestens zu.


----------



## Problem (10. September 2011)

Es ging ja auch nicht um heute, heute waren wir auch da! Mal richtig lesen hilft da...


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> *Abschlußliste Bautag 17.9.:*
> _- Tim Fricke (5)_
> _- Christoph Thorwarth (4)_
> _- Thomas Hartmann (2)_
> ...



Wow, 7 von 10 aus den LK Hildesheim. Fleischspieße hören sich doch gut an. Mittags warm oder kalt?
Tresor müsste noch auf die Liste, er wollte glaube auch wieder mitmachen.


----------



## JENSeits (11. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte mich einmal erkundigen ob der Park am 24ten offen ist, oder gibt es bereits absehbare Termine / Gründe die für einen geschlossenen Park sprechen? 

Wir würden gerne mit ein paar Leuten die 270km weite Anfahrt unter die Räder nehmen 



Danke schonmal und LG 

Jens


----------



## wurmberg (12. September 2011)

Ich wollte mich einmal erkundigen ob der Park am 24ten offen ist, oder gibt es bereits absehbare Termine / Gründe die für einen geschlossenen Park sprechen? 



Spätester Termin für den Beginn der Seilbahn-Überholung zur Vorbereitung der Skisaison ist Mo., der 07.11.11! 
Bis dahin haben wir schon vor, den Bikepark tgl. zu den üblichen Zeiten offen zu halten. 
Unwägbarkeiten bei Öffnungszeiten sind aber leider immer wieder Sturm, Starkregen, im späten Oktober vielleicht auch Schnee und Eis.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. September 2011)

Die neue Drop-Box:

Macht Spaß.


----------



## stiefelriemen (12. September 2011)

Hi
Wir wollen auch mal wieder bei euch in Braunlage aufschlagen und ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.
Kann jemand eine Fewo empfehlen in Braunlage.
 Parkmöglichkeit  ein PKW und ein VW t5  bietet 
 Zahl der Anreisenden ca. 6 Pers.
 gesicherte Abstellmöglichkeit für die Bikes 

Mfg


----------



## LiF (12. September 2011)

Es wirkt auf dem Video so, also wäre die Ladung fast ein wenig kurz!?
Oder täuscht das im Video ein bisschen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. September 2011)

schneller als im vid dürfte man nicht sein, sonst ist man hinter der landung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brudertack (12. September 2011)

Die länge passt könnte nen bisschen weiter links stehn, etwas weiter vom absprung weg und vor allendingen nicht so steil ! =)


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. September 2011)

weiter links ging leider nicht, man konnte keine Pfosten setzen wegen den Wurzeln


----------



## outdoor (13. September 2011)

*bautag 17.9.:*
bitte euer rad mitbringen, bergtransport mit den ersten gondeln, start 9:30 uhr.

der letzte bautag ist für den 8.10. eingeplant.


----------



## outdoor (13. September 2011)

*Abschlußliste Bautag 17.9.:*
_- Tim Fricke (5)_
_- Christoph Thorwarth (4)_
_- Thomas Hartmann (2)_
_- Benjamin Tschage (6)_
_- Arne Riedel (3)_
_- Raphael Fedtke (3)_
_- Timo Schad (3)_
_- Dominik Lutzmann (6)_
_- Benni Negelen (1)_
_- Marc Christiansen (4)_
_- Robin Linde (3) plus 2_
_- Harzcore-Crew_
Ich glaube Samstag mutiert der Wurmberg zum Ameisenhaufen..


----------



## Ripgid (13. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> *Abschlußliste Bautag 17.9.:*
> _- Tim Fricke (5)_
> _- Christoph Thorwarth (4)_
> _- Thomas Hartmann (2)_
> ...



hast wieder einen von unserer Truppe vergessen


----------



## outdoor (13. September 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> hast wieder einen von unserer Truppe vergessen


 
 am 9.9. und am 11.9. war die liste bis auf "team robin" und "harzcore-crew" identisch  
ich will nicht mehr  - los raus mit der sprache: wer ist der geheimnisvolle schwarze.... bauarbeiter? war die anmeldung über die bikepark-homepage?


----------



## outdoor (13. September 2011)

an alle bahn-enthusiasten oder führerscheinlose: günstiger bahnhof-shuttle von und nach bad harzburg bzw. vienenburg möglich. auf anfrage.


----------



## Ripgid (13. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> am 9.9. und am 11.9. war die liste bis auf "team robin" und "harzcore-crew" identisch
> ich will nicht mehr  - los raus mit der sprache: wer ist der geheimnisvolle schwarze.... bauarbeiter? war die anmeldung über die bikepark-homepage?



guckst du *hier* da hat er sich hier im Thread angemeldet..


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. September 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> schneller als im vid dürfte man nicht sein, sonst ist man hinter der landung



Naja ein bisschen Luft ist schon noch.

Ich habe hier zwecks Visualisierung ein paar Videos hochgeladen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (13. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> an alle bahn-enthusiasten oder führerscheinlose: günstiger bahnhof-shuttle von und nach bad harzburg bzw. vienenburg möglich. auf anfrage.



Könntest du dazu bitte noch ein paar Info's geben. Wäre bestimmt ganz interessant für Filius&Co.


----------



## LaiNico (13. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> an alle bahn-enthusiasten oder führerscheinlose: günstiger bahnhof-shuttle von und nach bad harzburg bzw. vienenburg möglich. auf anfrage.


Ja, bitte etwas genauer. Nur für dieses Bauwochenende möglich, oder allgemein wenn Du/der Organisator auch im Park unterwegs ist?
- Enthusiast bin ich allerdings nicht wirklich und 'nen Führerschein habe ich auch


----------



## Koohgie (14. September 2011)

hi leuts....
also ich werd wohl am 26 und 27.09 mit ein paar leuten nach braunlage kommen. war noch nie da...komme aus dem fernen saarland....
gibts erfahrung was pennen in der nähe angeht? also pensionen die preislich ok sind und trotzdem zu empfehlen? achja wie funktioniert das mit dem lift? also wieviel von díesen biketransportern gibts da? wie lang dauert also im schlechtesten fall ein auftransport?
bin halt noch am überlegen ob ich nicht doch nach willingen fahren soll....
gruss und danke für die infos....
gruss


----------



## fuxy (14. September 2011)

Also wenn du in der Gondel sitzt dauerts ca 15 min. bis zur Bergstation. Es kommen immer 3 Personengondeln und eine Bikegondel usw.


----------



## outdoor (14. September 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> guckst du *hier* da hat er sich hier im Thread angemeldet..


 
jetzt gucken wir beide ziemlich blöd... denn ich habe daniel wohl beim kopieren der liste "abgeschnitten", aber dafür ist er in deinem zitat auf der liste.
schnuppe, jedenfalls ist er seit seiner anmeldung mit eingeplant.


----------



## outdoor (14. September 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Könntest du dazu bitte noch ein paar Info's geben. Wäre bestimmt ganz interessant für Filius&Co.


 
für den rest der saison kann ich das nur "low-level" anbieten. ankunft mit der bahn in bzw. abfahrt ab bad harzburg sollte irgendwo zwischen 8:00 und 9:30 sein. ich kann 3 personen befördern (wie im öffentlichen bus - falls es dort platz gibt...).
kosten linienbus mit rad 5,80  einfach, shuttle 5,50  einfach. rückfahrt kurz nach liftschluß gegen 17:30.

das ganze kann ich nach voranmeldung eigentlich jeden tag anbieten.

wenn extra von braunlage nach harzburg gefahren werden muss, um eine gruppe abzuholen ist der aufwand bei 3 personen die befördert werden können einigermaßen groß und wohl zu kostspielig. ich werde versuchen hier für kommende saison eine bessere lösung anzubieten (z.b.: anhänger und evtl. häufigeren shuttle am wochenende nach anmeldung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (14. September 2011)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> hi leuts....
> also ich werd wohl am 26 und 27.09 mit ein paar leuten nach braunlage kommen. war noch nie da...komme aus dem fernen saarland....
> gibts erfahrung was pennen in der nähe angeht? also pensionen die preislich ok sind und trotzdem zu empfehlen? achja wie funktioniert das mit dem lift? also wieviel von díesen biketransportern gibts da? wie lang dauert also im schlechtesten fall ein auftransport?
> bin halt noch am überlegen ob ich nicht doch nach willingen fahren soll....
> ...


 

eine bergfahrt dauert max 20 min. und die ganzen geschichten mit der ewig langen warterei in braunlage stimmen so einfach nicht. es gab an zwei tagen stau, das waren himmelfahrt und pfingsten - da war die hölle los weil feiertag plus sonne.

du hast hier aber auch richtig lange abfahrten: 2x über 4 km und 2x rund 3,5 km. für die kürzeren strecken brauchen die schnellsten im renntempo 5 - 6 min.

unterkünfte gibt´s viele in braunlage, auch günstige. kommt drauf an was ihr genau wollt?


----------



## seppel81 (14. September 2011)

Hey Leute wie ist denn das Wetter am Bike-Shop und fahren denn die transport gondeln


----------



## fracture (14. September 2011)

Hey Leute!
spontan wäre ich auch noch gerne beim Bauwochenende dabei! Ist das noch möglich mich mit einzuplanen? Bin auch relativ pflegeleicht 
Und dann gleich die nächste Frage: Ist das der Omnibus820 von Bad Harzburg, in dem ich mein Rad auch mitnehmen kann? 
@outdoor: Falls das klappen sollte könnte ich dann deinen Shuttle-Service buchen? Das wäre genial!


----------



## LaiNico (14. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> für den rest der saison kann ich das nur "low-level" anbieten. ankunft mit der bahn in bzw. abfahrt ab bad harzburg sollte irgendwo zwischen 8:00 und 9:30 sein. ich kann 3 personen befördern (wie im öffentlichen bus - falls es dort platz gibt...).
> kosten linienbus mit rad 5,80  einfach, shuttle 5,50  einfach. rückfahrt kurz nach liftschluß gegen 17:30.
> 
> das ganze kann ich nach voranmeldung eigentlich jeden tag anbieten.
> ...


Na das klingt doch schon einmal super. Dann bräuchte man lediglich noch große Schließfächer bzw. sichere Plätze für Wechselkleidung und ähnliches.


----------



## outdoor (15. September 2011)

fracture schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> spontan wäre ich auch noch gerne beim Bauwochenende dabei! Ist das noch möglich mich mit einzuplanen? Bin auch relativ pflegeleicht
> Und dann gleich die nächste Frage: Ist das der Omnibus820 von Bad Harzburg, in dem ich mein Rad auch mitnehmen kann?
> @outdoor: Falls das klappen sollte könnte ich dann deinen Shuttle-Service buchen? Das wäre genial!


 

bautag ist leider schon übervoll - sorry. kann dir nur den nächsten und letzten im oktober anbieten.
ja, das ist der 820, fährt direkt ab bahnhof.
der shuttle funktioniert natürlich trotzdem, solltest du "nur" zum biken kommen wollen.


----------



## outdoor (15. September 2011)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Na das klingt doch schon einmal super. Dann bräuchte man lediglich noch große Schließfächer bzw. sichere Plätze für Wechselkleidung und ähnliches.


 

schließfächer kann ich nicht anbieten, aber klamotten etc. können bei mir im büro/keller deponiert werden. ob es die möglichkeit zum duschen gibt muss ich noch abklären.


----------



## outdoor (15. September 2011)

und gleich noch ´ne ankündigung - für 2012: wir arbeiten an einer bikepark-app, prototyp steht www.bikeparkapp.de


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> und gleich noch ´ne ankündigung - für 2012: wir arbeiten an einer bikepark-app, prototyp steht www.bikeparkapp.de


Was soll die dann können? Und wirds die auch für Android geben?


----------



## outdoor (15. September 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Was soll die dann können? Und wirds die auch für Android geben?


 

die 'bikeparkapp' ermöglicht abfrage von wetter- und streckeninfos, news, eventkalender oder bestzeiten - also quasi alles dynamische von der homepage.

android wird im zweiten entwicklungsschritt folgen, was nicht weiter dramatisch ist, denn nun hat die laufende saison noch starke 7 wochen.


----------



## Goernsi87 (15. September 2011)

Android? ich bitte dich *spaß*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (15. September 2011)

Ist es immernoch so windig aufm Berg?Hab morgen frei und würde morgen gern nach Braunlage.Laut Wetter.Info soll es heute und morgen ja nicht windig sein.Aber die HP sagt:eingeschränkter Betrieb...


----------



## may (15. September 2011)

Es wurde bestimmt schon 100 mal gefragt aber ich tuh es trotzdem nochmal.

Hat der Bikepark auch unter der Woche offen?


----------



## fuxy (15. September 2011)

Der Park hat 7 Tage die Woche offen .
Bei Sturm ist aber schluß mit lustig, da steht die Bahn, aber nicht bei Regen.


----------



## Ripgid (15. September 2011)

@nullstein:
Waren heute im Park; Wetter richtig geil, sonnig aber recht kühl.. Bahn lief den ganzen Tag über, allerdings gab es paar stärkere windböen.

Strecken alle trocken - bis auf paar matschlöcher im Wald...


----------



## nullstein (15. September 2011)

Na dann steht morgen ja nichts im Weg.
Man sieht sich auf dem Trail oder im Lift.


----------



## fracture (16. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> bautag ist leider schon übervoll - sorry. kann dir nur den nächsten und letzten im oktober anbieten.
> ja, das ist der 820, fährt direkt ab bahnhof.
> der shuttle funktioniert natürlich trotzdem, solltest du "nur" zum biken kommen wollen.



ja das wäre cool! Würde am Sonntag und 09:11 in Bad Harzburg, können wir für dann einen Shuttle-Termin festlegen?  zurück, dann irgendwann kurz nach liftschluss... und für das Oktober-Wochenende: wo kann ich mich anmelden! Bin dabei!


----------



## Alexspeed (16. September 2011)

Sagte mal bitte, kann man am Sonntag sich Leihbikes ausleihen???? Dringend, wir wollen diesen Sonntag schon hin.
Danke

Ach ja und kennt jemand ne Ferienwohnung nur für eine Übernachtung oder n Jugendlandheim oder wie das heißt oder ne günstige Pension??

Danke


----------



## Goernsi87 (16. September 2011)

Welcher Teil wird morgen nicht fahrbar sein wegen des bautags? Wollten morgen evtl. hin


----------



## outdoor (17. September 2011)

klar könnt ihr auch am sonntag bikes leihen. versucht es mal im hostel braunlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (17. September 2011)

ich melde mich hiermit auch für den 8.10 zum bautag

also gespert sind 
-süd dh  obere teil vom großen steinfeld bis 1. wegquerung
-aufer freeride 1 oder 2 von den doubels nach dem wald und dann nach der skipisten querung die doubels
-race dh roadgab

war wieder geil heute. schön viel an sich geschafft. von umleitung oder ripgid wird es evt. nen zeitraffervideo geben.


----------



## molnitza (17. September 2011)

Ab wann ist der Park eigentlich dicht?


----------



## tisch (17. September 2011)

wurmberg schrieb:


> spätester termin für den beginn der seilbahn-überholung zur vorbereitung der skisaison ist mo., der 07.11.11!
> Bis dahin haben wir schon vor, den bikepark tgl. Zu den üblichen zeiten offen zu halten.
> Unwägbarkeiten bei öffnungszeiten sind aber leider immer wieder sturm, starkregen, im späten oktober vielleicht auch schnee und eis.


----------



## molnitza (17. September 2011)

tisch schrieb:


>


Das ist doch mal eine sehr gute Nachricht. Ich bin von Mitte bis Ende Oktober ausgegangen.


----------



## buddlersen (18. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> und gleich noch ´ne ankündigung - für 2012: wir arbeiten an einer bikepark-app, prototyp steht www.bikeparkapp.de


 
Und die Außenseiterfrage: wird's die auch für Phone 7 geben?


----------



## fiddel (19. September 2011)

wollen nächste woche vorbei schauen! gibt es die möglichkeit unten am lift irgendwo zu zelten? oder muss man auf nen campingplatz, wenn ja gibts in braunlage nen schönen? hat jmd nen tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playjam (19. September 2011)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Und die Außenseiterfrage: wird's die auch für Phone 7 geben?


 
Du kannst schon mal die _inoffizielle_ Bikepark App hier verwenden:
http://skifahren-im-harz.de/mobile/bikepark-braunlage/widget/

Zunächst ist es eine HTML-App die bereits für iPhone, Android und Windows Phone 7 getestet wurde. Native iPhone, Android und Windows Phone Apps stehen kurz vor der Fertigstellung, die dann die besonderen Features der Phones nutzen. 

Anregungen und Wünsche sind ausdrücklich erwünscht.


----------



## JENSeits (19. September 2011)

Wir sind am Samstag mit mehreren Fahrern das erste mal da!  
Wir freuen uns schon sehr und hoffen es kommt nichts unerwartetes wie Bauarbeiten oder ähnlcihes dazwischen?! 


LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2011)

Hab mal wieder ne Frage:  Wie schmal sind die schmalsten Shores? Machen mir nichts aus, aber dann würde ich vllt doch mit Flats kommen. Alles über 15cm wird aber mit Klicks gefahren


----------



## outdoor (20. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wir sind am Samstag mit mehreren Fahrern das erste mal da!
> Wir freuen uns schon sehr und hoffen es kommt nichts unerwartetes wie Bauarbeiten oder ähnlcihes dazwischen?!
> 
> 
> LG Jens


 


kommenden samstag finden keine bauarbeiten statt, freie fahrt für alle!


----------



## outdoor (20. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder ne Frage: Wie schmal sind die schmalsten Shores? Machen mir nichts aus, aber dann würde ich vllt doch mit Flats kommen. Alles über 15cm wird aber mit Klicks gefahren


 


shores sind nicht schmal, ein element ist mal für ein paar meter etwas schmal, aber sicher nicht unter 15 cm.


----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2011)

alles klar - danke für die Auskunft!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. September 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29317701"]Bautag Braunlage 17.09.11 on Vimeo[/ame]
Von den Bauarbeiten am FR und Racetrack habe ich leider nichts, auch die vom Süd DH sind nicht komplett, weil die Kamera frühzeitig aufgegeben hat.


----------



## fuxy (20. September 2011)

Sieht ja ganz schön aus....


----------



## °Fahreinheit (20. September 2011)

Jetzt ist es ja gar kein Steinfeld mehr


----------



## tisch (20. September 2011)

sehr schön gemacht! 
ps. der sprung ausm steinfeld wäre doch evt. mit steinplatten besser. es hat auf dem vid auf der rechten line doch den charakter eines steinfeldes leicht verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (20. September 2011)

hättest ja welche ranschleppen können. Vom Steinfeld fehlt ca 1m vorne rechts der rest ist so geblieben.


----------



## Ripgid (20. September 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> sehr schön gemacht!
> ps. der sprung ausm steinfeld wäre doch evt. mit *steinplatten* besser. es hat auf dem vid auf der rechten line doch den charakter eines steinfeldes leicht verloren.



da lief dein Stein-such-gerät wohl nicht auf voller Leistung?

@Daniel
schönes Video


----------



## Alexspeed (20. September 2011)

Habe es mir mal Gestern angeschaut ... ich muss echt sagen das das wirklich schlecht geworden ist!!!
Wenn das ein DH sein soll dann ist der Sprung links neben dem Steinfeld sinnlos, weil kostet Zeit. Das Steinfeld ist aber irgendwie auch im Eimer!!!
Der 2te Sprung musste echt mal nicht sein oder??? Oder macht ihn doch flacher, gerade dort ist man so schnell das der wie so ein mini Kicker wirkt, ist doch doof!!! Und davor habt ihr zeugs in die kuhle geschüttet wo man eh drüber springt!!!
Naja war zwar viel arbeit aber für nix.
Hab auch oben am Lift mal bescheidgegeben das Sie mal was richtig großes Bauen sollen !!!! Mal schauen ob ihr was bekommt

Kommt eigentlich der Rot markierte Stein aufm RaceTrack vorm ersten Roadgap noch weg???


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. September 2011)

> Habe es mir mal Gestern angeschaut ... ich muss echt sagen das das wirklich schlecht geworden ist!!!


Nicht nur meckern, sondern Verbesserungsvorschläge bringen den Park voran und machen ihn auch für dich spaßiger. Oder am besten direkt selbst mithelfen.



> Wenn das ein DH sein soll dann ist der Sprung links neben dem Steinfeld sinnlos, weil kostet Zeit. Das Steinfeld ist aber irgendwie auch im Eimer!!!


Der Sprung auf dem Steinfeld ist überhaupt nicht auf deiner Line (die du auf deinem Youtube Video) fährst. Wir haben uns dort zwei Lines gedacht, wobei eine so führt wie du sie fährst und die andere links am Baum vor dem Steinfeld vorbei, über den Sprung und dann links an dem zweiten Sprung vorbei führt.



> Der 2te Sprung musste echt mal nicht sein oder??? Oder macht ihn doch flacher, gerade dort ist man so schnell das  der wie so ein mini Kicker wirkt, ist doch doof!!! Und davor habt ihr  zeugs in die kuhle geschüttet wo man eh drüber springt!!!


Den Sprung kann man, wie man auch im Video sieht, ganz gut wegdrücken. Uns ist am Ende auch aufgefallen, dass er ein wenig dolle kickt, weshalb er beim nächsten mal evtl noch etwas abgeflacht wird, die Höhe bleibt allerdings.
Eigentlich war angedacht die obere Kuhle wieder mit einer ordentlichen Absprungkante zu versehen, damit auch die nicht so versierten Fahrer wieder drüber kommen und nicht abbremsen und durchrollen müssen, allerdings konnten wir dort keine Holzpflöcke in den Boden stemmen, dort überall große Steinplatten vergraben waren. Auch die alte Absprungkante wieder herzustellen war leider nicht möglich. Deshalb haben wir die "Kante" (oder besser das was davon übrig war) gebrochen und die Kuhle ein wenig aufgefüllt.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (20. September 2011)

Also in meinen Augen waren das wirklich keine kritischen Stellen, die gemacht werden mussten. Die Kuhle vor dem Steinfeld hat natürlich Speed gekostet, jedoch konnte man dort durch experimentieren mit Linienwahl und  Fahrtechnik versuchen schneller zu werden. Strecken werden nicht besser, wenn man sie einebnet. Ich habs jetzt noch nicht gesehen, aber auf dem Video sieht es flüssiger, aber auch langweiliger aus. Ein zugeschüttetes Steinfeld ist eben kein Steinfeld mehr. Und die beiden Sprünge waren in Ordnung so. Wer langsamer fährt rollt durch, wer schneller ist zieht ab. Jetzt kann man nicht mehr abziehen oder wird gekickt. 

Ich hab selber schon in Braunlage geschaufelt und weiß, dass man es nicht allen recht machen kann. Aber trotzdem finde ich es durchaus in Ordnung hier seine Meinung zu sagen, auch wenn man nicht mithilft.

Naja, schauen wir es uns erstmal in live an. 
Gute Nacht


----------



## fuxy (21. September 2011)

Mal was ganz anderes, so wie es aussieht wird es im nächsten Jahr wohl in Thale keinen IXS Cup mehr geben.

Wie wäre es denn wenn Braunlage sich dafür bewerben würde ?
Oder im nächsten Jahr mal ein DH Rennen für Jedermann macht, evtl. wieder eine Serie mit Hahnenklee und Thale zusammen?


----------



## outdoor (21. September 2011)

fiddel schrieb:


> wollen nächste woche vorbei schauen! gibt es die möglichkeit unten am lift irgendwo zu zelten? oder muss man auf nen campingplatz, wenn ja gibts in braunlage nen schönen? hat jmd nen tipp?


 

am lift zelten: leider nein.
ansonsten ist im ort alles vorhanden:
-womo-stellplatz, camping (nicht in liftnähe)
-fewo´s alle preisklassen
-hostel ca. 25 
-hotel
da ich nicht weiß was du genau willst, solltest du selbst nachschauen.


----------



## outdoor (21. September 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes, so wie es aussieht wird es im nächsten Jahr wohl in Thale keinen IXS Cup mehr geben.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn wenn Braunlage sich dafür bewerben würde ?
> Oder im nächsten Jahr mal ein DH Rennen für Jedermann macht, evtl. wieder eine Serie mit Hahnenklee und Thale zusammen?


 

schauen wir mal wa 2012 so passiert. ich habe mal beides auf der liste, gespräch mit IXS steht an.


----------



## geq (22. September 2011)

Also ich kann die viele der Änderungen nicht nachvollziehen.
Vor allem warum beschäftigt man sich mit Stellen die in Ordnung sind, anstatt sich um den richtigen Bockmist zu kümmern?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (22. September 2011)

Kurze Info: Outdoor kann euch leider bis einschließlich Montag nicht shutteln.


----------



## JENSeits (23. September 2011)

Anfahrt aus Richtung Westen über die A2 .. macht es mehr Sinn die A7 über Hildesheim zunehmen und dann über die 242 oder die alternative Route über Braunschweig und die 395?


----------



## ILJA (23. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Anfahrt aus Richtung Westen über die A2 .. macht es mehr Sinn die A7 über Hildesheim zunehmen und dann über die 242 oder die alternative Route über Braunschweig und die 395?



A7 Abfahrt Rhüden, dann bis Bad Harzburg rüber. Nimmt sich aber nicht viel mit der A2/A395. Bei Stau auf der A2 aber gute Alternative. Von Westen durch den Harz zu fahren ist nur Gezuckele, die B4 von Bad Harzburg ist hingegen teilweise 4-spurig.


----------



## JENSeits (23. September 2011)

Danke schonmal! 


Eine Alternative wäre noch über Hameln zufahren. Was sagst du zu der Route Hameln - Hildesheim - Bad Lauterberg - Braunlage?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. September 2011)

Auf der A7 ist von kurz vor Hildesheim (von Süden aus gesehen) bis hinter das Dreieck Salzgitter eine Baustelle, die auch gerne mal zu Stau führt. Letztes Wochenende bin ich aus SZ kommend erst gar nicht auf die A7 gekommen, weil das Dreieck dicht war. Von daher würde ich, von Süden kommend, ggf. den Abstecher über die A39 doch eher meiden.


----------



## Ripgid (24. September 2011)

Jep, A7 bei Bockenem kannst du haken.. da ist man teilweise schneller, wenn man parallel über die dörfer fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (24. September 2011)

von Hildesheim aus B6 bis kurz hinter Goslar dann über Bad Harzburg.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. September 2011)

Ist morgen wer im Park? Ich wollte noch den einen oder anderen Run runter bringen bevor ich nach Thale zum zugucken fahre. 
Bin mit einem schwarzen Kona Stab Deluxe mit weißer Schwinge unterwegs. Trage einen silbernen 661Comp und ein weißes Fox-Jersey. Einfach anquatschen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. September 2011)

So, wie angekündigt war ich heute in Braunlage und es war mal wieder fein. Hätte da allerdings einen Wunsch/Anregung: kann man den Tümpel vor den Holzelementen/Steinplatten im Downhill (gelb) evtl. mit Mineralgemisch auffüllen oder anderweitig trockenlegen? Den Reifenspuren nach, haben auch andere Leute wenig Lust da durch zu fahren, man kann beim besten Willen nicht abschätzen wie tief das ist und was am Grund auf einen lauert. Wenn ich die Zeit finde meld ich mich evtl. auch zum letzten Bautag an 
Das Zusätzliche Holzelement in dem neuen Waldstück find ich gut 

Und noch einen schönen Gruß an Stiefelriemen und Co., war fein mit euch zu fahren


----------



## JENSeits (25. September 2011)

Hallo,


wie angekündigt waren wir Gestern bei euch. Die Vielfalt der Strecken ist wirklich super!
Die lange Liftschlange hat gut zur Erholung beigetragen, damit man wieder Kraft tanken konnte 

Ein großes Lob für die Northshore-Segmente! Die Step down-Step up ist super zufahren! Das erste mal das ich sowas gerollt bin 


Danke!


----------



## tresor23 (26. September 2011)

Schnell mal nen nachtrag zum letzten Bautag jetzt auch bilder hier im IBC http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/43433 und nen September bericht in Bildern http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/43434 schön auf Like it klicken wegen der Foto der Woche Geschichte ... Danke


----------



## Dome1605 (26. September 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes, so wie es aussieht wird es im nächsten Jahr wohl in Thale keinen IXS Cup mehr geben.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn wenn Braunlage sich dafür bewerben würde ?
> Oder im nächsten Jahr mal ein DH Rennen für Jedermann macht, evtl. wieder eine Serie mit Hahnenklee und Thale zusammen?



Das fände ich mal richtig gut, wenn das klappen würde!!!


----------



## outdoor (27. September 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hätte da allerdings einen Wunsch/Anregung: kann man den Tümpel vor den Holzelementen/Steinplatten im Downhill (gelb) evtl. mit Mineralgemisch auffüllen oder anderweitig trockenlegen?


 
habe ich an den "qualitätsbeauftragten streckenpflege" weiter geleitet. es kommt heute oder morgen - hängt davon ab wann die tiefseeungeheuer dingfest gemacht werden können - eine drainage rein.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> habe ich an den "qualitätsbeauftragten streckenpflege" weiter geleitet. es kommt heute oder morgen - hängt davon ab wann die tiefseeungeheuer dingfest gemacht werden können - eine drainage rein.



Super!  Die blöden Viecher verheddern sich so gerne in der Gabel und beißen dann in die Reifen. Von wegen Snakebite...


----------



## Goernsi87 (27. September 2011)

Weiß schon jemand wann der Park voraussichtlich zu macht diese Saison?


----------



## tisch (27. September 2011)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Spätester Termin für den Beginn der Seilbahn-Überholung zur Vorbereitung der Skisaison ist Mo., der 07.11.11!
> Bis dahin haben wir schon vor, den Bikepark tgl. zu den üblichen Zeiten offen zu halten.
> Unwägbarkeiten bei Öffnungszeiten sind aber leider immer wieder Sturm, Starkregen, im späten Oktober vielleicht auch Schnee und Eis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big Lutz (28. September 2011)

Ist morgen jemand da ? Ich werde das schöne Wetter ausnutzen.


----------



## outdoor (29. September 2011)

es ist noch 1 platz zu vergeben für
*Bautag 08.10.*
_- Timo Schad_
_- Ben Tschage_
_- Fracture_
_- Michael Hans vonFreerider_
_- Daniel-bei-Grün_
_- Sebastian Schubert_
_- Thomas Hartmann_
_- Raphael Fedtke_
_- Raik Bollmann_
_- Robin Linde_
_- Daniel Kuhlmann_


----------



## vegan.sascha (29. September 2011)

schönen guten abend, war heut seit langen mal wieder kurz in braunlage und muss sagen das die drei neuen sprünge auf dem süd dh sehr sehr viel spass machen und echt gut gebaut sind. WEITER SO! finde sie auch für anfänger echt gut zu springen.


----------



## coma1976 (29. September 2011)

moin, brauche für morgen bis sonntag nen doppelzimmer oder ähnliches in und um braunlage...
anscheinend steppt der bär dieses we und alles ist voll!hat hier noch jmd nen tip?


----------



## Ripgid (29. September 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> es ist noch 1 platz zu vergeben für
> *Bautag 08.10.*
> _- Timo Schad_
> _- Ben Tschage_
> ...



hey dirk,

glaube da gibts ne doppelung;
fracture und daniel-bei-grün sollten ein und die selbe person sein.. oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Timbo310 (29. September 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> hey dirk,
> 
> glaube da gibts ne doppelung;
> fracture und daniel-bei-grün sollten ein und die selbe person sein.. oder irre ich mich?



Wenns da ne Doppelung gibt, sind Christoph Thorwarth und Tim Fricke auch mit am Start !

@ Outdoor: Sofern noch zwei Plätze frei sind meld uns doch bitte mit an !

THX


----------



## Ripgid (29. September 2011)

@timbo
dachte das ist eh fix dass ihr dabei seid?! (sonst lass ich die Gabel gleich zuhaus..)

einer mehr oder weniger macht doch bei der Verköstigung eh keinen unterschied, oder ist das Budget so arg begrenzt?


----------



## tresor23 (30. September 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> moin, brauche für morgen bis sonntag nen doppelzimmer oder ähnliches in und um braunlage...
> anscheinend steppt der bär dieses we und alles ist voll!hat hier noch jmd nen tip?



Mal im Hostel anrufen 05520/5060101 
[FONT='lucida grande', tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## tresor23 (30. September 2011)

Spontan ist ebend Spontan im Jasper Braunlage zwar nicht im Klubraum aber oben da werden wir auch unsern Spaß haben .... Also Rumtreiber treiben wir uns rum .....






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/988019


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (30. September 2011)

hier einmal der Zusammenschnitt von unserem ersten Besuch 





Liebe Grüße

Jens


----------



## coma1976 (30. September 2011)

hostel ist voll...


----------



## Michael_MTB (30. September 2011)

Moin, ich habe vor am Sonntag mit 3 Leuten zum ersten mal nach Braunlage zu kommen. So wie es aussieht scheint ja recht viel los zu seihen am WE, wie lange sind so die wartezeiten am lift wenn in Braunlage viel los ist?
Gruß Michael


----------



## fracture (30. September 2011)

Timbo310 schrieb:


> Wenns da ne Doppelung gibt, sind Christoph Thorwarth und Tim Fricke auch mit am Start !
> 
> @ Outdoor: Sofern noch zwei Plätze frei sind meld uns doch bitte mit an !
> 
> THX



ja richtig! ich bin auch daniel-beigruen! habe outdoor auch schon eine PM darüber geschickt!


----------



## Dome1605 (30. September 2011)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe vor am Sonntag mit 3 Leuten zum ersten mal nach Braunlage zu kommen. So wie es aussieht scheint ja recht viel los zu seihen am WE, wie lange sind so die wartezeiten am lift wenn in Braunlage viel los ist?
> Gruß Michael




also wenn es wirklich voll ist, dann kannst du schon mal locker eine halbe Stunde warten. Das liegt halt an dem Seilbahnsystem - 3 Personenkondeln und dann 1 Transportkondel für die Bikes.... es geht aber


----------



## flyingscot (30. September 2011)

Allerdings bedeutet "3 Personengondeln - 1 Transportgondel", dass die Hälfte der Seilbahn für Biker reseviert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_MTB (30. September 2011)

naja halbe stunde geht ja gerade noch. Ich ahb nur kein Bock 26 ocken für nen tagesticket zu zahlen und dann nur 5x den Berg runter zukommen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. September 2011)

Deswegen kaufen wir immer 10er oder 5er-Karten. Da die neuerdings ein Jahr Gültig sind, kann man die dann immer nochmal wann anders leerfahren sollte an dem Tag grad viel los sein. Viel mehr als sechs oder sieben Abfahrten am Tag schaffen wir eigentlich selten, liegt auch daran dass die Strecken verhältnismäßig lang und ein paar nicht so schnell sind.

Deshalb: Hahnenklee Tagesticket, Braunlage 10er-Karte. Das hat sich bei uns als am Wirtschaftlichsten rausgestellt.


----------



## Michael_MTB (30. September 2011)

ahh ok, danke für den Tip.
Fahre sonst in Osternohe, Ochsenkopf oder Geißkopf und da ist man mit Tageskarte besser dran.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. September 2011)

Na dann mal viel Spaß im größten Wurzelgemetzel das der Harz zu bieten hat 
Mir tut die darauf folgenden Tage immer alles weh, aber trotzdem ist es immerwieder klasse.


----------



## kosh_hh (30. September 2011)

langes Wochenende +
bestes Wetter angekündigt =
viele Biker +
viele Monsterroller

eine halbe Stunde Wartezeit halte ich da für eine sehr optimistische Schätzung. In Braunlage muss man an solchen WE wie dem kommenden mit sehr langen Wartezeiten rechnen. Himmelfahrt und Pfingsten hat es schon mal locker eine Stunde gedauert. Eine halbe Stunde wenn es mal ganz schnell ging.


----------



## Michael_MTB (30. September 2011)

shit auf eine Stunde in der sonne anstehen habe ich eigentlich keinen bock. mal sehen was meine homies sagen


----------



## outdoor (30. September 2011)

*Bautag 08.10. - nu isser aber wirklich voll....*
_- Timo Schad (4)_
_- Ben Tschage (7)_
_- Michael Hans vonFreerider (1)_
_- Daniel-bei-Grün (1)_
_- Sebastian Schubert (2) _
_- Thomas Hartmann (3)_
_- Raphael Fedtke (4)_
_- Daniel Kuhlmann (3)_
_- Raik Bollmann (2)_
_- Robin Linde (4)_
_- Benni Negelen (2)_
_- Tim Fricke (6)_
_- Christoph Thorwarth (5)_
Die Begrenzung liegt nicht am Budget für´s Essen sondern daran, dass ja noch jemand die Bauarbeiten unter Kontrolle haben muss. Das ist mit zu vielen Leuten nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. September 2011)

der Shore im Süd DH Sumpf sieht ja jetzt ganz gut aus, endlich nicht mehr diese matsch dusche wenn man da durch fährt


----------



## burn (30. September 2011)

Braunlage scheint wirklich komplett ausgebucht zu sein... Kein Bett mehr zu finden :/


----------



## Siggi81 (30. September 2011)

http://www.harz-travel.de/

schau mal da, da gibts eigentlich immer was und Braunlage ist ja nicht groß. Um die Jahreszeit auch gar nicht so teuer.
Hab da für nächste Woche was gebucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (30. September 2011)

N`abend. Wir wollen am Montag ebenfalls für einen Tag nach Braunlage. Wäre schön, wenn die von Euch, die morgen oder Sonntag da sind, kurz Posten, wie voll es war.

Auf eine Stunde warten nach jeder Abfahrt haben wir kein Bock. Das ist echt Mist, so ein guter Park und dann dies ewige warten wegen der Monsterroller.

Die könnte man doch morgens alle hoch gondeln und wie letztes Jahr oben vermieten.


----------



## axl65 (30. September 2011)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Die könnte man doch morgens alle hoch gondeln und wie letztes Jahr oben vermieten.



Aber wenn alle unten sind,laufen die ja nicht von allein den Berg hoch!!!

axl


----------



## lukidtm (30. September 2011)

nen freund ich ich werde montag auch dort sein!  Hoffe es wird nicht zu emga voll! 

Grüner O´neal helm udn trikot altes big air bin ich mit unterwegs  könnt mich gern ansprechen


----------



## trigger666 (1. Oktober 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> Aber wenn alle unten sind,laufen die ja nicht von allein den Berg hoch!!!
> 
> axl



ist klar. nur wurden die monsterroller letztes jahr noch mit dem auto hochgebracht oder nicht?

das das auto nicht das optimale ist, um die roller nach oben zu bringen ist jedem klar. nur an den tagen, wo abzusehen ist, das viel los, sollte man darauf zurück greifen.

denn eins ist klar, die monterroller fahren haben genauso wenig bock 45min. zu warten wir biker.


----------



## trigger666 (1. Oktober 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> nen freund ich ich werde montag auch dort sein!  Hoffe es wird nicht zu emga voll!
> 
> Grüner O´neal helm udn trikot altes big air bin ich mit unterwegs  könnt mich gern ansprechen



vielleicht sieht man sich in der warteschlange. fahre ein rose uncle jimbo. weißer o neal helm.


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (1. Oktober 2011)

ich und nen kumpel wollten nächsten samstag kommen da ist aber bautag wisst ihr da schon wo gebaut wird ?


----------



## Gabo (1. Oktober 2011)

hi,

wie sieht es mit der anzahl der leihräder aus?
möchte morgen mit einem kumpel kommen, der aber selber kein bike hat.
sind da sponatan genug bikes vorhanden, oder sollte man vorher reservieren?! habe heute leider keinen mehr erreicht.

Danke!
MFG Gabo


----------



## kon (1. Oktober 2011)

Die Anzahl der Leihräder ist begrenzt (es sei denn es gibt neben dem Hinterraum im Bikeshop noch ein weiteres Lager). Beim letzten Mal waren etwa 3 DH Bikes, 4 DH/FR Bikes und glaub ich 6 FR Bikes da. Und wir waren relativ früh da. Sollten also noch nicht viele raus gewesen sein. Falls ich damit jetzt völlig falsch liege, dann korrigiert mich bitte.

Wenn ihr nix reserviert habt, dann hilft bloss früh da sein.

*FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED*


----------



## outdoor (2. Oktober 2011)

wAr_in_mY_heAd schrieb:


> ich und nen kumpel wollten nächsten samstag kommen da ist aber bautag wisst ihr da schon wo gebaut wird ?


 
nee, baustellen sind noch nicht fix, aber es gibt immer eine umfahrung und wir werden nur auf einer trasse bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde, ich war heute mit meinem Kumpel in Braunlage, leider hat der Betreiber von Pfingsten bis heute nichts dazu gelernt um 11:40 hab ich ein Parktiket gezogen und sind dann gleich zum Lift....um 13:01 bin ich oben ausgestiegen...noch Fragen? Nach dieser einen Abfahrt sind wir wieder nach Hahnenklee, nochmal über ne Stunde warten, darauf hatten wir keine Lust. Seit Juli oder August sind neue Transportgondeln angekündigt, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das nicht mal 1 oder 2 bis jetzt fertig sind um diese zu nutzen.
Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, das hier in Braunlage mit Gewalt versucht wird, kein Geld zu verdienen.
Am 1.10. waren wir in Willingen, der Andrang war ähnlich hoch, aber dort dauerte es nur ca 15 min. bis man wieder oben war, was mir aufgefallen ist, das die Betreiber in Willingen bei hohen Besucheraufkommen die Bahn wesentlich schneller laufen lassen, als weniger los war lief sie wieder langsamer. Anscheinend wird dort eher "Gewinnorientiert" gearbeitet.
Wir persönlich sind zu dem Schluß gekommen, öfter mal nach Willingen zu fahren wenn es die Zeit zu lässt.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

ich war diese Woche auch da und habe keine 5 Minuten gewartet. Allerdings war ich in der Woche und nicht an einem verlängertem Wochenende mit gutem Wetter vor Ort!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## °Fahreinheit (3. Oktober 2011)

Also zwei bis drei Transportgondeln hätten das ganzen auch nicht wirklich entspannt. Bei einem derartigen Andrang steht man einfach in der Schlange. Auf 5 Min kommt es dann irgendwie auch nicht an. Besser wärs, klar, also freuen wir uns auf 2012. In Willingen geht's natürlich schneller, weil die Seilbahn auch extra mit für Biker entwickelt wurde und die Bikes mit in die Gondeln gehen. Das geht natürlich viel schneller als mit den Transportgondeln, in Braunlage funktioniert das aber leider nicht. 
Da hilft nur früh kommen oder einfach hochfahren. Ich bin heute zwei mal hochgetreten und war gefühlt auch nicht viel langsamer als mit der Seilbahn. Und warm war man dann auch gleich 

Die Ergebnisse vom letzten Bautag finde ich übrigens wirklich super. Der Süd-DH hat wirklich gewonnen durch das flüssigere Steinfeld und die beiden Sprünge. In echt ist's deutlich besser als auf dem Video zu sehen war.

Zwei Dinge muss man aber DRINGEND! ändern:
- Auf dem Süd-DH ist oben direkt neben einem Seilbahnpfosten ein kleiner Absatz mit Holzkante. Dahinter schaut ein Stück Stahl-Bewehrung aus dem Boden. Das is echt gefährlich!
- Die Beschilderung für die Wanderer ist nicht ausreichend. Ich hatte auf jeder meiner drei Abfahrten mindestens eine Wandergruppe auf dem Trail. Einmal sogar nach dem kleinen Holzdrop nach der Mittelstation. Da scheint der Wanderweg wirklich stückweit über die Bike-Strecke zu gehen. Das ist echt gefährlich!


----------



## Nasum (3. Oktober 2011)

Das mit den Wanderern wird irgendwie nie richtig klappen.Gefährliche Sache, ein Feund wurde schon gefährlich verletzt(der Wanderer auch) weil sie direkt auf der Strecke(schlecht einsehbar) gewandert sind.Da muss ich dir zustimmen, das sollte was gemacht werden.


----------



## tisch (3. Oktober 2011)

@ fahrenheit.
sehr gut dass du das ansprichst mit dem stahl !!! ich will nicht hoffen dass es noch ein stück von dem ist welches beim letzten bautag beseitigt wurde.

@fuxy ansich darf die seilbahn in willingen nicht schneller laufen als die in braunlage. an vollen wochenenden läuft sie mit max. erlaubter geschwindigkeit. mehr darf nach deutschen sicherheitsvorschriften nicht gefahren werden. wenn willingen doch schneller ist und nur gewinnoptimiert denken und dadurch sich über vorschriften hinwegsetzen sollten sie sich nicht wundern wenn sie mal riesen ärger haben. 
zudem darf man eh nicht vergessen, dass die braunlager bahn länger ist.

mit den transportgondeln jedoch ist echt nicht optimal. wenn sie jedoch nach dem bauen noch irgendwie behandelt werden müssen (witterungsbeständigkeit, sachen die nicht selbst erledigt werden können?) bei einer fremdfirma werden sie wohl nicht jede einzeln hingeben.


----------



## el Lingo (3. Oktober 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde, ich war heute mit meinem Kumpel in Braunlage, leider hat der Betreiber von Pfingsten bis heute nichts dazu gelernt um 11:40 hab ich ein Parktiket gezogen und sind dann gleich zum Lift....um 13:01 bin ich oben ausgestiegen...noch Fragen? Nach dieser einen Abfahrt sind wir wieder nach Hahnenklee, nochmal über ne Stunde warten, darauf hatten wir keine Lust. Seit Juli oder August sind neue Transportgondeln angekündigt, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das nicht mal 1 oder 2 bis jetzt fertig sind um diese zu nutzen.
> Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, das hier in Braunlage mit Gewalt versucht wird, kein Geld zu verdienen.
> Am 1.10. waren wir in Willingen, der Andrang war ähnlich hoch, aber dort dauerte es nur ca 15 min. bis man wieder oben war, was mir aufgefallen ist, das die Betreiber in Willingen bei hohen Besucheraufkommen die Bahn wesentlich schneller laufen lassen, als weniger los war lief sie wieder langsamer. Anscheinend wird dort eher "Gewinnorientiert" gearbeitet.
> Wir persönlich sind zu dem Schluß gekommen, öfter mal nach Willingen zu fahren wenn es die Zeit zu lässt.



Das ist ziemlicher Blödsinn! In Willingen ist in der Regel deutlich weniger Andrang und die Gondeln nehmen mehr Wanderer als in Braunlage auf. Damit kann man also wesentlich schneller mehr Leute abfertigen. Zudem müssen sich in Braunlage 3 Interessengruppen den Lift teilen, hier sind noch die Rollerfahrer zu berücksichtigen, das macht schon einen großen Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Oktober 2011)

Und zumindest am Samstag hat man auch in Hahnenklee mindest eine halbe Stunde angestanden. So viel mehr Transportgondeln als in Braunlage haben die im Verhältnis zu den Personengondeln auch nicht, sie sind wegen geringerer Streckenlänge aber schneller wieder unten.
An Feiertagen mit Bombenwetter muß man sich denke ich auf eine gute halbe stunde Wartezeit einstellen. Um so größer dann die Freude wenn es doch schneller geht


----------



## outdoor (4. Oktober 2011)

mal schauen ob wir das mit den wanderern in den griff kriegen. dazu müssen forst, harzclub, naturschutz, seilbahn, monsterroller, biker an einen tisch.  als erstes müsste ein funktionierendes wanderkonzept mit interessanten wanderwegen her. erst danach macht es sinn ein lenkungskonzept für alle gruppierungen umzusetzen.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (4. Oktober 2011)

Dann wenigstens größere Schilder á la "Achtung, fixe Radfahrer" oder so. Die Wanderer stellen sich ja nicht mit Absicht in den Weg und sind meistens auch überrascht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe auch schon von mehreren Wanderern gehört, dass sie die Schilder nicht gesehen haben. Viele sind nichtmal in der Lage den Sinn von Absprüngen zu erkennen, ich habe schon eine Familie im DH-Mittelteil auf einem der Baumstämme in den Doubles beim Picknicken aufgescheucht...

Man sollte sich evtl. eine bessere Kennzeichnung überlegen, zumal anscheinend viele Wanderer kein Gefühl dafür haben, in welche Gefahr sie sich und uns bringen. Da prallen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes zwei völlig unterschiedliche Welten aufeinander. Leider.


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (5. Oktober 2011)

mir ist es oft schon ähnlich gegangen das problem mit vielen wanderern ist das sie uneinsichtig sind wenn man sie freundlich drauf hinweist das das kein wanderweg ist! es müßte also wirklich was mirt den schildern passieren vorallem sollten die menschen darauf durchgestrichen werden  wir wollen ja alle nicht das mal sowas hier passiert ->


----------



## outdoor (5. Oktober 2011)

bikepark hat sonntag 30.10. zum letzten mal in dieser saison die pforten geöffnet.


----------



## kon (7. Oktober 2011)

Fährt am Samstag irgendwer nach Braunlage und könnte am Abend mal kurz berichten wie nass die Strecken sind? Bin noch am überlegen ob es Sinn macht am Sonntag zu fahren oder lieber noch eine Woche zu warten.


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Oktober 2011)

werde abends in facebook schreiben, könnte ich auch sonntags morgens machen vor 7uhr da ich dort penne


----------



## Problem (7. Oktober 2011)

Guckt ma lieber auf die website...Bikepark GESCHLOSSEN....!


----------



## Ripgid (7. Oktober 2011)

Findet der Bautag denn morgen statt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (7. Oktober 2011)

ill-usion.com schrieb:


> Guckt ma lieber auf die website...Bikepark GESCHLOSSEN....!



Danke für den Hinweis. Damit ist die Entscheidung, an welchem WE nach Braunlage gefahren wird, gefallen 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dome1605 (8. Oktober 2011)

Schnee auf'm Brocken! Wie siehst auf'm Wurmberg aus? Sollte ich nächstes Wochenende lieber mein Snowboard mitnehmen anstatt meines Bikes?!  Downhill im Schnee hätte auch mal was  
Wie sind die Streckenverhältnisse momentan? Wahrscheinlich richtig bescheiden, oder?


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Oktober 2011)

Wetter im Tal bis Mittelstation war ok, ab und an etwas regen, ab und zu sogar kurz Sonne. Temperaturen unter 5Grad.
Oben soll es geschneit haben, daher konnte unser Bagger auch nicht hochfahren.

So ca 10 Biker waren da und haben geschoben, der Liftbetrieb war nach dem Testlauf eingestellt. Morgen kann es spontan sein das geöffnet ist, aber eher unwarscheinlich.

Gebaut wurde am Freeride unterhalb der Mittelstation bis unterhalb der großen Klippe, hauptsächlich ausbesserungen von Matschlöchern oder baumstümpfen, eine kleine Shoreüberfahrt und 2 kleine Kicker.


----------



## homerkills (10. Oktober 2011)

wetteraussichten sind ja garnicht so schlecht fürs kommende woend...weis jemand genaueres wann wieder geöffnet wird??


----------



## fuxy (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn am WE kein Sturm ist, oder starker Wind, dann ist offen.


----------



## outdoor (11. Oktober 2011)

homerkills schrieb:


> wetteraussichten sind ja garnicht so schlecht fürs kommende woend...weis jemand genaueres wann wieder geöffnet wird??


 

der park ist nur dann geschlossen, wenn es zu windig ist (böen reichen schon aus). ansonsten ist jeden tag geöffnet bis zum 31.10., dann ist schicht.
wettertechnisch soll es am wochenende wieder gut werden. kann sein dass es matschig ist, denn die tage soll hier gut was runter regnen.


----------



## outdoor (11. Oktober 2011)

an die _"trail care crew" 2011_: *ihr wart super und zwar an jedem einzelnen bautag!!* ohne euch hätte sich der park nicht so gut entwickelt wie das der fall war. tiefe verbeugung, auch im namen der seilbahn!!
mal schauen, ob ihr 2012 auch wieder lust habt, denn wir wollen so weitermachen wie in diesem jahr - vielleicht gibt es dann die hosen zum trikot....


----------



## LiF (11. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

also wenns Wetter passt, werden wir unsere Saison am Sonntag bei euch beenden 
Einmal muss auch noch ne Currywurst mit Pommes sein


----------



## Timbo310 (11. Oktober 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> an die _"trail care crew" 2011_: *ihr wart super und zwar an jedem einzelnen bautag!!* ohne euch hätte sich der park nicht so gut entwickelt wie das der fall war. tiefe verbeugung, auch im namen der seilbahn!!
> mal schauen, ob ihr 2012 auch wieder lust habt, denn wir wollen so weitermachen wie in diesem jahr - vielleicht gibt es dann die hosen zum trikot....



Jihaa !

Das ganze Jahr in Braunlage war einfach Klasse, auch von mir Lob an die Bikepark / Seilbahn Betreiber und natürlich die Organisatoren, ihr habt echt gezeigt, dass der Park nach vorne will. Es wurden Bautage veranstaltet, neue Gondeln gekauft, eine Helmablage wurde montiert, jede Menge Kohle wurde investiert, die Helfer bei den Bautagen wurden ordentlich motiviert, auf kleine und große Verbesserungen wurde somit seitens der Seilbahn reagiert, natürlich nicht auf alle, wäre fast unmöglich es jedem recht zu machen wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, aber man hat deutlich gemerkt, die Biker durften und sollten mitwirken an der Entwicklung des Parks. Kein Park in der näheren Umgebung konnte da mithalten. Sicher gibt es noch viel zu tun oder zu verbessern, doch wie man hört und liest soll da nächstes angeknüpft werden. Falls es weiter so läuft und sich die Betreiber vielleicht noch ein wenig mehr öffnen für konstruktive Kritik, Ideen und Vorschläge von Menschen die in diesen Bereichen Erfahrungen haben, ist Braunlage auf dem Weg einer der bekanntesten Parks Norddeutschlands zu werden. 

Auch von mir ein bisschen konstruktive Kritik, die Verpflegung hat leider abgenommen während der letzten Bautage. Sonst allerdings alles soweit top geregelt, hat richtig Spaß gemacht dabei zu sein.

Ich bin nächstes Jahr definitiv wieder mit dabei und werde mir die passende Hose zum Trail Care Jersey holen...


Shape on.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweirad-busche (12. Oktober 2011)

Das wir attraktive Bikes im Verleih haben â wussten wir schon immer.
Aber jetzt ist es bewiesen. 

Am 10. September kamen die Einbrecher und nahmen u.a. 10 der schÃ¶nsten
Bikes â Yeti, Glory0, Faith und Univega Ram FR5 - mit â *OHNE ZU  BEZAHLEN*.

Da wir wie jedes Jahr unsere Filiale zum 31. Oktober rÃ¤umen, haben wir uns entschlossen die restlichen Bikes, Protektoren, Helme usw. diesmal fÃ¼r kleines Geld zu verkaufen. 
Alles was raus ist, mÃ¼ssen wir nicht mitnehmen.

Ab Mai 2012 kommen wir mit einem *neuen GIANT Testcenter *zurÃ¼ck.

Das *ZWEIRAD BUSCHE Team *sagt *DANKE* fÃ¼r Eure zahlreichen und interessanten Besuche bei uns.
Wir freuen uns auf die neue Saison 2012.


----------



## Brudertack (12. Oktober 2011)

Holy Shit !!!! 
Das geht ja mal gar nicht kommt die versicherung dafür auf ? Shit ey... Dreister gehts wohl echt nimmehr...
Gibt es schon preise für die Testräder
@Locals wie schaun denn ddie strecken bedingungen fürs kommende We aus ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Oktober 2011)

Der Wetterlage der letzten Woche nach zu Urteilen, würde ich vermuten einige Pfützen und Schlammlöcher, aber im großen und ganzen halbwegs trocken. Morgens könnte hier und da noch Eis zu finden sein, soll in der Nacht Richtung 0° gehen. 

Ich will dieses Wochenende auch nochmal in den Harz. Nochmal gucken was am letzten Wochenende gebaut wurde. Wenn ihr wollt können wir uns zusammen tun, meine Nummer hast du ja. Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir egal.


----------



## LiF (13. Oktober 2011)

Wir werden Sonntag ab 9Uhr vor der Schiebetür stehen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Oktober 2011)

LiF schrieb:


> Wir werden Sonntag ab 9Uhr vor der Schiebetür stehen



Und wie sollen wir dann durch die Tür kommen wenn ihr davor rumsteht?


----------



## LiF (13. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst gar nicht so schnell gucken, wie wir weg sind sobald die Tür auf geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (13. Oktober 2011)

Na Hauptsache ihr rennt mich nicht um, wenn die Tür aufgeht


----------



## LiF (13. Oktober 2011)

Zu rechnen ist beim Saisonabschluß mit allem bei uns Flachlandbewohnern!!


----------



## Brudertack (15. Oktober 2011)

Wundergeiler Tag bei idealem Wetter und Bodenverhältnissen am anfang wars nochn bisschel arg frisch aber alles in allem nen gelungener Saisonabschluss =) :


----------



## kon (15. Oktober 2011)

Brudertack schrieb:


> Wundergeiler Tag bei idealem Wetter und Bodenverhältnissen am anfang wars nochn bisschel arg frisch aber alles in allem nen gelungener Saisonabschluss =) :



Das macht Vorfreude auf morgen. Man sieht sich ...

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## lukidtm (16. Oktober 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17051/h

soo hier mein video von letzter woche als wor da waren  

hoffe es gefällt

Luki


----------



## stephan- (16. Oktober 2011)

Von 12.30 bis 17 Uhr nur fünf (5!) Abfahrten geschafft, obwohl wir keine nennenswerten Pausen gemacht haben.
Ein Lift-Mensch hat gesagt, dass das der Monster-Roller Verleih eigentlich mit seinem Pickup shutteln sollte (pro Fahrt 30 Roller!), das aber einfach nicht macht und die vom Lift dagegen auch nichts tun können. Herrlich.


----------



## kon (16. Oktober 2011)

Also,  heute waren gefühlt deutlich mehr Monsterroller Fahrer als sonst unterwegs. Am Lift hat das natürlich genervt.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## kon (16. Oktober 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Von 12.30 bis 17 Uhr nur fünf (5!) Abfahrten geschafft, obwohl wir keine nennenswerten Pausen gemacht haben.
> Ein Lift-Mensch hat gesagt, dass das der Monster-Roller Verleih eigentlich mit seinem Pickup shutteln sollte (pro Fahrt 30 Roller!), das aber einfach nicht macht und die vom Lift dagegen auch nichts tun können. Herrlich.



Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Wenn man wollte könnte man sicher was finden. Z.B. aus versicherungtechnischen Gründen können keine Sportgeräte mit mehr als 3Zoll Reifenbreite transportiert werden, weil die Halterung in den Transportgondeln nicht mehr hergibt.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## BikeTiefling (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi wir haben heute am Racetrack-Roadgap ca. 15:15-15:30 Uhr zwei Biker getroffen. 
Seid Ihr gut nach Hause gekommen?
Gruß BT
PS: Von dem Sprung hab ich ein kurzes Video.


----------



## outdoor (18. Oktober 2011)

kon schrieb:


> Also, heute waren gefühlt deutlich mehr Monsterroller Fahrer als sonst unterwegs. Am Lift hat das natürlich genervt.


 

in der saison 2012 kommen 6 zusätzliche transportgondeln zum einsatz, das sollte ein wenig helfen.
ab 2013 steht dann ein zusätzlicher 4er-Ssessellift für den oberen, steilen, ca. 1,8 km langen teil des berges zur verfügung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (18. Oktober 2011)

Das klingt mal sehr gut, dann kann man sich auch den langweiligen unteren Streckenabschnitt sparen. 


Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Auf der Freeride direkt unter dem Lift steht ein neuer "Kicker" - da frag ich mich, was der da sucht. Miniteil auf gerade Strecke so das man minimal fliegt und dann im Flat landet. Sowas bauen normalerweise Fahranfänger die gerade ihre ersten Hardtails haben im Wald - aber in einem DH lastigen Park?! Da wäre doch eher ein schön großer Kicker und ne vernünftige Landung angebracht...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (18. Oktober 2011)

Thommes und ich sind zurück von unserem Wochenendtrip in Braunlage.
Wiedereinmal ist uns aber aufgefallen, dass die Beschilderung noch nicht eindeutig zu sein scheint, uns kamen einige Male Fußgänger auf den Trails entgegen, wobei es ein paar mal fast zur Kollision kam, weil sie an uneinsichtigen Stellen standen. Auch ein paar Rollerfahrer haben sich auf den Downhill (bzw. den Table unterhalb der Mittelstation) verirrt.
Bis auf ein paar Stellen waren die Strecken in einem guten Zustand, das Matschloch in dem Anlieger vor dem Shoreteil im SüdDH sollte aber mal dringend ausgebessert werden, die Umfahrung ist mist.
Der neue Sprung auf dem SüdDH macht richtig Laune, genau wie die neuen Sprünge unterhalb der Mittelstation auf dem Freeride (abgesehen von diesem kleinen Kicker ohne Landung).


----------



## outdoor (18. Oktober 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Auf der Freeride direkt unter dem Lift steht ein neuer "Kicker" - da frag ich mich, was der da sucht. Miniteil auf gerade Strecke so das man minimal fliegt und dann im Flat landet. Sowas bauen normalerweise Fahranfänger die gerade ihre ersten Hardtails haben im Wald - aber in einem DH lastigen Park?! Da wäre doch eher ein schön großer Kicker und ne vernünftige Landung angebracht...


 

korrekt! die landung haben wir leider materialtechnisch nicht mehr hinbekommen, da kümmert sich die qualisicherung drum. wenn das ding größer werden soll dann muss man aber mächtig strampeln um speed auf zu bauen.


----------



## tresor23 (19. Oktober 2011)

15ter oktober http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.189033457840145.46223.100002004778227&type=1&l=06ab303ac6


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (19. Oktober 2011)

gibts nächstes jahr vielleicht ein harz DH cup? man hört ja immer mal so gerüchte...


----------



## stephan- (19. Oktober 2011)

Gabs ja letztes Jahr schon, Braunlage, Schulenberg, Thale, Hahnenklee. Warum dieses Jahr nicht weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (19. Oktober 2011)

aha... steht vielleicht schon ein plan das es nächstes jahr einen geben soll? hab im netz gesucht aber nix gefunden


----------



## LiF (20. Oktober 2011)

So wie es aktuell aussieht, werde wir wieder Sonntag da sein!!
Ganzen Tag Sonnenschein kann man sich ja nicht entgehen lassen 
Ausserdem mussten wir letzten Sonntag viel zu früh weg, nach dem es mir meinen Hinterreifen VÖLLIG zerlegt hat.


----------



## geq (20. Oktober 2011)

War es letztes wochenende sehr voll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. Oktober 2011)

Ging, Wartezeiten zwischen 0 und 20min, also alles im Rahmen. Wenn gerade eine Busladung Rollerfahrer kam hats ein wenig länger gedauert, sonst gings recht fix.


----------



## stephan- (20. Oktober 2011)

geq schrieb:


> War es letztes wochenende sehr voll?



Also wir standen am Sonntag wirklich ewig an. 30min+.


----------



## kon (21. Oktober 2011)

geq schrieb:


> War es letztes wochenende sehr voll?



Auf der Strecke "nein", am Lift "Ja".

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexspeed (21. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ihr bei scheiß Wetter hinfahrt braucht ihr am Lift nicht lange warten ;-)

Hier mal meine 2 neusten Vid´s

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n925f4XPi1c"]One wet and cold day in the bikepark Braunlage      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSuBotii3XE&feature=related"]Braunlage Racetrack oberer Teil      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Bei Nässe ists natürlich auch anspruchsvoller aber trotzdem echt cool.


----------



## stephan- (21. Oktober 2011)

Stark gefahren, gerade das Steilstück bei Nässe.  Respekt!

Bin morgen wieder vor Ort.


----------



## LiF (21. Oktober 2011)

Alter Falter, macht ihr da Dampf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agfreerider (21. Oktober 2011)

tss , unreal - don´t use >> button!!!!


----------



## agfreerider (21. Oktober 2011)

was fürn winkel hat die gopro 960?


----------



## Ripgid (21. Oktober 2011)

agfreerider schrieb:


> was fürn winkel hat die gopro 960?


170° wie die normale HD auch.. nur der 1080p modus unterscheidet sich mit 127° vom Rest..


----------



## Schnitte (22. Oktober 2011)

also ich fand es ging letzte woche am lift. klar war nicht total leer. aber extrem voll auch nicht. am Lift ist es ja nun mla bekannt, dass es mal ne Minute länger dauert  aber wir bauen auf nächstes Jahr
morgen sind wir auch wieder am start


----------



## lukidtm (23. Oktober 2011)

soo nen freund und ich waren gestern da und es war richtig geil!! gut der racetrack war etwas vereist was wir sehr gut zu spüren bekommen haben.. kaputtes helmvisier z.b. :/ naja sonst echt geil gewesen!! 

wer von euch war das mit der aktion auf die wall draufklettern? sah lustig aus  

mfg Luki


----------



## Alexspeed (23. Oktober 2011)

agfreerider schrieb:


> tss , unreal - don´t use >> button!!!!



He he he,... . Keine Ahnung wie das schneller zu drehen geht. Ich kann dir zu 99% sicherstellen das das die Originalgeschwindigkeit ist.
1% sind die Unwissenheit was bei Sony Vegas beim rendern macht.


Mensch jetzt sind doch bestimmt schon -5°C oben aufm Berg. Da musst das Öl aber gut Warmfahren in der Gabel und im Dämpfer.


----------



## vegan.sascha (23. Oktober 2011)

wer von euch war das mit der aktion auf die wall draufklettern? sah lustig aus  


das war das SB-KINGSIZE TEAM


----------



## kon (23. Oktober 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Wenn ihr bei scheiß Wetter hinfahrt braucht ihr am Lift nicht lange warten ;-)
> 
> Hier mal meine 2 neusten Vid´s
> 
> ...



Zu zweit auf der Wippe? Daraus könnte man nen Kontest machen ...  wieviel gehen gleichzeitig drauf, ohne das einer runterfällt


----------



## fuxy (23. Oktober 2011)

Wetterchen war ja heute wieder sehr geil, was machen wir nur wenn wieder ein halbes Jahr Pause ist? 
Ich bin dafür das die Strecken elektrisch beheizt werden, den Strom erzeugt ein Windrad oben auf dem Wurmberg.


----------



## kon (23. Oktober 2011)

Bin ich dabei.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiF (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja, heute war echt wieder super geil.
Wartezeiten hielten sich im Rahmen (bis auf 2x), Strecken war schön griffig (bis auf die erste Abfahrt kurz vor 10, da war noch jede Wurzel weiß  ).
Hoffe in 6 Monaten um diese Zeit, kommen wir auch gerade wieder aus Braunlage, vom biken 

Ach ja, und endlich mal die "schnitte" gesehen und ein paar Worte gewechselt, auch wenn mir das erst aufm nach Hauseweg einfiel


----------



## flyingscot (23. Oktober 2011)

Darf man die Pisten eigentlich hochfahren? Ich meine nicht die Bikeparkstrecken, sondern die Skipisten. Ich wurde vorhin mehr oder weniger freundlich von einem Biker darauf hingewiesen, dass ich hier falsch wäre.

Ich fahr das Teil aber schon seit Jahren hoch, lange bevor es den Park gab, und es ist auch im Volkbankarena-Harz-Streckennetz drin...


----------



## Schnitte (24. Oktober 2011)

LiF schrieb:


> Ja, heute war echt wieder super geil.
> Wartezeiten hielten sich im Rahmen (bis auf 2x), Strecken war schön griffig (bis auf die erste Abfahrt kurz vor 10, da war noch jede Wurzel weiß  ).
> Hoffe in 6 Monaten um diese Zeit, kommen wir auch gerade wieder aus Braunlage, vom biken
> 
> Ach ja, und endlich mal die "schnitte" gesehen und ein paar Worte gewechselt, auch wenn mir das erst aufm nach Hauseweg einfiel



hehe  na so viele Mädels gabs ja gestern nicht im Park 
aber immer wieder schön ein Gesicht zum Forums Namen zu haben


----------



## tresor23 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ein Paar bilder vom vorletzten Wochenende http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44026


----------



## r0ckZ (25. Oktober 2011)

Sitzen im Auto und lesen grade wieder was von Sturmböen ... 
Wie siehts vor Ort aus? Die Infohotline mit anrufbeantworter ist auch super praktisch ...
Edit: hat auf


----------



## Nasum (25. Oktober 2011)

Also im Harz ist es gut windig.Ich bin nicht direkt in Braunlage aber auch da wird es gut windig sein.Ich hoffe für euch es geht gut aber irgendwie hab ich zweifel das das nix wird heute.


----------



## Brudertack (25. Oktober 2011)

Lift lief Wetter war akzeptabel und nen paar gute Aufnamen sind auch im Kasten =D

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/user/139782


----------



## Brudertack (29. Oktober 2011)

Ganz Kurzer Zusammenschnitt vom 25ten =D:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17287


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Oktober 2011)

wann gibs nen schnitt der länger ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brudertack (29. Oktober 2011)

Bin dran ... Leider sind die aufnamen relativ verwackelt ... mal schaun obs was wird


----------



## Martina H. (30. Oktober 2011)

Hy,

gestern hat uns ein netter Biker bei der Entscheidung in welches Krankenhaus wir fahren geholfen und die Sache prompt in die Hand genommen. Ich hoffe, ich kann ihn auf diesem Wege erreichen.


Wir möchten uns noch mal ganz herzlich bei Dir bedanken - ist Gott sei Dank alles gut!!!

Wir, das sind die beiden Frauen mit Kind und Du bist der mit der so schön bunten Platzangstausstattung und dem ??YT Wicked??


----------



## stephan- (3. November 2011)

5-12°C, kein Regen, teilweise sogar sonnig. Park aufmachen!


----------



## Schnitte (4. November 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> 5-12°C, kein Regen, teilweise sogar sonnig. Park aufmachen!



 wäre sofort dabei


----------



## nullstein (4. November 2011)

+1


----------



## Ripgid (4. November 2011)

Hochfahren/-schieben.. Oder sind die strecken auch irgendwie gesperrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (4. November 2011)

strecken sind nicht gesperrt, seilbahn fährt aber sicher nicht denn die machen revision.


----------



## fuxy (4. November 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> 5-12°C, kein Regen, teilweise sogar sonnig. Park aufmachen!


 
Shuttle Service einrichten!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. November 2011)

Genau, da steht doch immer dieser Pickup unbenutzt in der Gegend rum 
Naja, ich bin morgen in WiBe, da läuft der Lift noch.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. November 2011)

Hm hätte ich ja auch irgendwie Lust drauf...


----------



## outdoor (5. November 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> Shuttle Service einrichten!!


 

dieser gedanke ist mir nicht fremd! es gibt aber den einen oder anderen protagonisten am berg der damit ganz und gar nicht einverstanden ist. der einzige shuttle der funktionieren würde ist bis auf höhe der mittelstation.


----------



## fuxy (6. November 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> dieser gedanke ist mir nicht fremd! es gibt aber den einen oder anderen protagonisten am berg der damit ganz und gar nicht einverstanden ist. der einzige shuttle der funktionieren würde ist bis auf höhe der mittelstation.


 
Mist ! Den Rest selbst hochschieben ist ne ganz schöne Plakerei.


----------



## coma1976 (6. November 2011)

besser als nichts!
und so mußt du dir jede abfahrt erst verdienen


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (9. November 2011)

kurze frage...

nächstes jahr wollte eine blutige anfängerin mal mit nach braunlage kommen und sich ein bike+ausrüstung leihen! sie wollte aber vorher mal wissen was im schadensfall bei ausrüstung und bike passiert?


----------



## stephan- (9. November 2011)

Woher soll das hier jemand verbindlich wissen? Ruf denjenigen an, bei dem du die Sachen ausleihen willst.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. November 2011)

Im Schadensfall muss der Schaden vom Verursacher (also demjenigen der den Haufen ausgeliehen hat) zu dem Preis den der Verleiher ausruft bezahlt werden.
Anders gesprochen: Wenn Zweirad-Busche meint ein ordentlicher Kratzer im Rahmen wÃ¼rde 700â¬ kosten muss man die bezahlen. Ob und wie man da dann ggf. noch mit einem Gutachter oder so gegen an gehen kann, weiÃ ich nicht. 

In Todtnau hat ein Kumpel fÃ¼r einen, meiner Meinung nach, noch zentrierbaren und nicht durch unsachgemÃ¤Ãe Benutzung entstandenen Seitenschlag im Hinterrad eines Beefcake 60â¬ bezahlt. Die wohl durch Hitze verformte Saint-Bremsscheibe wurde nichtmal beachtet.

Oder anders gesagt: nach meiner Erfahrung ist man im Schadensfall immer vom Goodwill des Verleihers abhÃ¤ngig. Und der Zustand der LeihrÃ¤der ist umso schlechter je spÃ¤ter die Saison ist. Und das ist unabhÃ¤ngig vom Park. 
Also wenn sie sich da was leiht, sollte auf jeden Fall jemand mit Ahnung das Bike vor Annahme genau checken, damit ihr da bei Abgabe nicht ein Ã¼bersehener Altschaden angelastet werden kann.
Als ich mir im September ein Glory in Braunlage geliehen hatte, wurde das bei Abgabe nur kurz oberflÃ¤chlich angeguckt. Hatte es vorher nur grob abgespÃ¼lt. Soo pingelig sind die Teilweise dann auch nicht. Den 700â¬-Fall habe ich in der Bahn gehÃ¶rt, kann also auch Ã¼bertieben gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (9. November 2011)

da müsstest du dich an den bikeshop wenden, das ist deren metier. das kommt hier in braunlage leider nicht alles aus einer hand.


----------



## tobsinger (9. November 2011)

.


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (9. November 2011)

@ stephan-

hätte ja sein können das jemand aus dem forum schon mal selbst ein bike bei busche geliehen hat und mir vielleicht dann ein paar infos liefern könnte! 

@ Lt.AnimalMother und outdoor 

danke für die info


----------



## ohneworte (9. November 2011)

Moin,

der Schaden muss dann wirklich vom Verursacher selber getragen werden. Ob dann dessen Haftpflicht den Schaden trägt kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.

Bei Zweirad-Busche werden solche Schäden allerdings sehr kulant gelöst. Kratzer durch herkömmlichen Gebrauch werden meines Wissens nicht in Rechnung gestellt und eventuell zerstörte Teile bei Leihrädern zu Selbstkostenpreisen instand gesetzt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## kon (9. November 2011)

Ich habe im Oktober zwei Dirt Biker in der Gondel getroffen, die mir erzählt haben, dass sie am Vortag zwei Fullys bei Zweirad Busche geliehen hatten. Bei einem der Bikes ist der Dämpfer kaputt gegangen, was den Fahrer dann 300 oder 350 Euro gekostet hat (kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern).

Inwieweit der Dämpfer wirklich kaputt war bzw. ob es zum Defekt durch einen Materialfehler (Version der Biker) oder durch unsachgemäße Fahrweise (Version von Zweirad Busche) kam, kann ich leider nicht einschätzen.

Von daher ist bei Leihmaterial Vorsicht geboten


----------



## jaamaa (10. November 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, werden Schäden an Miet- oder Leihsachen nicht durch die Private Haftpflicht gedeckt.


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2011)

kon schrieb:


> Ich habe im Oktober zwei Dirt Biker in der Gondel getroffen, die mir erzählt haben, dass sie am Vortag zwei Fullys bei Zweirad Busche geliehen hatten. Bei einem der Bikes ist der Dämpfer kaputt gegangen, was den Fahrer dann 300 oder 350 Euro gekostet hat (kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern).
> 
> Inwieweit der Dämpfer wirklich kaputt war bzw. ob es zum Defekt durch einen Materialfehler (Version der Biker) oder durch unsachgemäße Fahrweise (Version von Zweirad Busche) kam, kann ich leider nicht einschätzen.
> 
> Von daher ist bei Leihmaterial Vorsicht geboten



Ich kenne Peter Busche als äußerst seriösen und zuvorkommenden Fahrradhändler.


----------



## Problem (10. November 2011)

Ich habe mir dort mal ein faith ausgeliehen und mit nem platten zurück gebracht. Es kann außerdem sein das ich auch eine delle in die felge gefahren habe.

Hat nicht wirklich jemanden interessiert...Ich habe mit den leuten dort gute erfahrungen gemacht!
Aber allgemein ist bei mietgegenständen immer ein gewissen risiko dabei...


----------



## kon (10. November 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich kenne Peter Busche als äußerst seriösen und zuvorkommenden Fahrradhändler.



Da kann ich leider nix zu sagen, bis auf ne Brille habe dort noch nix gekauft. Daher von mir keine Wertung!!! Die dargestellte Geschichte ist natürlich die Sicht der beiden Dirt Fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2011)

kon schrieb:


> Da kann ich leider nix zu sagen, bis auf ne Brille habe dort noch nix gekauft. Daher von mir keine Wertung!!! Die dargestellte Geschichte ist natürlich die Sicht der beiden Dirt Fahrer.



Hatte ich von Dir auch so verstanden!


----------



## outdoor (11. November 2011)

auch ich kenne peter busche und seine crew nur so, dass sie niemals jemanden über den tisch ziehen würden!


----------



## Goernsi87 (11. November 2011)

Und wer beurteilt unsachgemäße Fahrweise? Wie sieht das aus?


----------



## fuxy (11. November 2011)

Goernsi87 schrieb:


> Und wer beurteilt unsachgemäße Fahrweise? Wie sieht das aus?


 
Wenn du die Klippe unterhalb der Mittelstation als Roadgab missbrauchst und das auf einem All Mountain.


----------



## Goernsi87 (11. November 2011)

No risk no fun


----------



## Schnitte (14. November 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> Wenn du die Klippe unterhalb der Mittelstation als Roadgab missbrauchst und das auf einem All Mountain.



 good idea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (27. November 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde, ich habe einen Vorschlag für das nächste Jahr im Braunlager Bikepark. Bisher war es so das die letzte Bergfahrt um, ich glaube 17.15 oder 17.30 war, da ich in der Woche auch den Drang verspüre die eine oder andere Abfahrt zu machen. Leider haut das zeitlich mit meinem Feierabend nicht hin.
Deshalb ist mir die Idee gekommen das der Park in den Sommermonaten wo es richtig lange hell ist z.b. Juni, Juli, August, vielleicht bis 19.30 Uhr geöffnet haben könnte.
Ich bin sicher nicht der einzige der Abends gern noch mal die eine oder andere Abfahrt mitnimmt.
Was haltet Ihr davon.?


----------



## Ripgid (27. November 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde, ich habe einen Vorschlag für das nächste Jahr im Braunlager Bikepark. Bisher war es so das die letzte Bergfahrt um, ich glaube 17.15 oder 17.30 war, da ich in der Woche auch den Drang verspüre die eine oder andere Abfahrt zu machen. Leider haut das zeitlich mit meinem Feierabend nicht hin.
> Deshalb ist mir die Idee gekommen das der Park in den Sommermonaten wo es richtig lange hell ist z.b. Juni, Juli, August, vielleicht bis 19.30 Uhr geöffnet haben könnte.
> Ich bin sicher nicht der einzige der Abends gern noch mal die eine oder andere Abfahrt mitnimmt.
> Was haltet Ihr davon.?



dafür!


----------



## harzholgi (27. November 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> Deshalb ist mir die Idee gekommen das der Park in den Sommermonaten wo es richtig lange hell ist z.b. Juni, Juli, August, vielleicht bis 19.30 Uhr geöffnet haben könnte.



Hallo,

super Idee, aber daraus wird nichts werden 
Denn dann kommt das Liftpersonal ja nicht pünktlich nach Haus 

Holgi


----------



## Tasse666 (27. November 2011)

Also ich würde die Idee auch sehr begrüßen, dann würde ich wohl öfter mal in Braunlage aufschlagen


----------



## fuxy (27. November 2011)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> super Idee, aber daraus wird nichts werden
> Denn dann kommt das Liftpersonal ja nicht pünktlich nach Haus
> ...



Dann muß geschichtet werde und ein paar Mann kommen  eben 2 Stunden später.


----------



## JENSeits (27. November 2011)

Ich denke das wird für den Liftbetreiber keine Wirtschaftlichkeit erzielen mit der er leben kann. Sonst wären die da bestimmt schon von alleine drauf gekommen


----------



## fuxy (11. Dezember 2011)

Ob das wirtschaftlich ist oder nicht kann nur eine Feldstudie zeigen, so was gabs ja noch nicht. Ich würde es sehr begrüssen. 

Wenns sich nicht rentiert, gibts das eben nächstes Jahr nicht mehr


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. Dezember 2011)

Geile Idee!
Selbst wenn es nur in den Sommerferien/Semesterferien wäre, fänd ich das schon klasse!


----------



## Nasum (11. Dezember 2011)

Idee ist auf jedenfall gut, mal schauen was kommt.


----------



## kon (13. Dezember 2011)

Wenn das klappen sollte *daumendrück*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (29. Dezember 2011)

So
hier ma nen Video vom 22.10. Wo es teilweise gefrohren war  

Hoffe es gefällt und kontruktive kritik is natürlich erwünscht!

luki


----------



## Dome1605 (30. Dezember 2011)

Ja sehr nice, coole Musik!

Nur ein schlechter Zeitpunkt das jetzt zu posten, da bekommt man noch mehr Entzugserscheinungen, dass man nicht fahren kann und warten muss 
Kleiner Spaß, gutes Video


----------



## lukidtm (30. Dezember 2011)

dankeschöön 

ja das mit den entzugerscheinung geht mir genauso. Hab jetzt auch nen breiteren lenker da will man unbedingt im park testen aber is ja noch solang hin  

liegt eig schnee aufm wurmberg? 

Luki


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> dankeschöön
> 
> ja das mit den entzugerscheinung geht mir genauso. Hab jetzt auch nen breiteren lenker da will man unbedingt im park testen aber is ja noch solang hin
> 
> ...



Ja, oben zumindest!


----------



## LiF (30. Dezember 2011)

Dann muss da mal einer mit nem Fön hoch *FG*

Oh man, ich will wieder fahren 
Thale ist ja leider auf Grund von Streckenschäden auch noch gesperrt


----------



## greensen (30. Dezember 2011)

ich finde im Winter rockt Deister am meisten beste trails !!!


----------



## may (2. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Bahnbetreiber die Gondeln wegen ein paar MTBler laufen lassen. Denke das steht in keinem guten Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis. Manchmal steht ja schon ab 16 Uhr niemand mehr an.

Ich hab vom 31.10. noch ein Video hochgeladen. Allerdings "nur" bei Pinkbike.  Bei mtb news hat irgendwie nie das Format gestimmt und war somit nur in einer grauenvollen Quali da.

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/226469/


----------



## lukidtm (2. Januar 2012)

uui noch nen altes big air 

und shcönes tempo!!  gefällt das video

Luki


----------



## fuxy (2. Januar 2012)

may schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Bahnbetreiber die Gondeln wegen ein paar MTBler laufen lassen. Denke das steht in keinem guten Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis. Manchmal steht ja schon ab 16 Uhr niemand mehr an.
> 
> Ich hab vom 31.10. noch ein Video hochgeladen. Allerdings "nur" bei Pinkbike. Bei mtb news hat irgendwie nie das Format gestimmt und war somit nur in einer grauenvollen Quali da.
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/226469/


 
Du bist ja  ein Sadist, zeigst uns sowas, wo wir nicht fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Du bist ja  ein Sardist, zeigst uns sowas, wo wir nicht fahren können.



Das Video ist echt Klasse! Aber ich glaube das er nicht von der Insel Sardinien stammt!


----------



## fuxy (3. Januar 2012)

Uuuuups... war wohl ein Finger zuviel im Spiel, habs geändert.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Uuuuups... war wohl ein Finger zuviel im Spiel, habs geändert.



War auch nur ein Spass!


----------



## Avidadrenalin (15. Februar 2012)

Moin.
Mal eine Frage in die Runde.
Wann sind denn die ersten Bauarbeiten wieder geplant?


----------



## fuxy (15. Februar 2012)

Yiiiiiiihaaaa, dieses Jahr gibt es MEHR Transportgondeln, das heißt weniger WARTEZEITEN


----------



## fuxy (15. Februar 2012)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Moin.
> Mal eine Frage in die Runde.
> Wann sind denn die ersten Bauarbeiten wieder geplant?



Alle sind geil aufs fahren....nur du nicht....du bist geil aufs bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Alle sind geil aufs fahren....nur du nicht....du bist geil aufs bauen



Jedem das was er mag. Außerdem: Je weniger Fahrer desto weniger Wartezeit!


----------



## fuxy (15. Februar 2012)

Hast recht


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. Februar 2012)

Ich freu mich auf die Wochenenden in Lage! Fahren, bauen, fahren!


----------



## greensen (15. Februar 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf die Wochenenden in Lage! Fahren, bauen, fahren!



sehe ich auch genauso ))) freitags biss sonntags ))))


----------



## Dome1605 (15. Februar 2012)

Freitags bis Sonntags... ich bin eher für 24/7


----------



## lukidtm (16. Februar 2012)

hehe  man ich freu mich auch schon so derbe drauf wieder da heizen zu können


----------



## outdoor (16. Februar 2012)

wenn alles klappt werden wir wohl anfang mai den ersten bautag machen. im moment liegt noch dicke schnee.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (16. Februar 2012)

So lange noch


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Februar 2012)

das ja noch ewig hin, dann macht wenigsten zum ende der saison ne snow strecke für biker auf.


----------



## HenningHarzcore (16. Februar 2012)

So ich habe da mal was vorbereitet! Schubkarre mit Motor, Säge ist scharf und getankt, und wenn ich ganz lieb bitte, bekomme ich auch einen Bagger! jetzt muß nur noch die Bahn sich mal ein Herz nehmen und den Startschuss geben. (wenn der Schnee weg ist.  Achso Fahrrad und Arm sind auch wieder heil.  Ich zitiere:fahren und bauen und fahren und bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (16. Februar 2012)

HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> So ich habe da mal was vorbereitet! Schubkarre mit Motor, Säge ist scharf und getankt, und wenn ich ganz lieb bitte, bekomme ich auch einen Bagger! jetzt muß nur noch die Bahn sich mal ein Herz nehmen und den Startschuss geben. (wenn der Schnee weg ist.  Achso Fahrrad und Arm sind auch wieder heil.  Ich zitiere:fahren und bauen und fahren und bauen




Jawoll, das sind gute Aussichten! Freue mich schon. Musst mir mal ne vernünftige Line für den Racetrack zeigen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Februar 2012)

Mal ne Frage, kann man Liftkarten (Zehner oder Tag) für den Bikepark jetzt schon im Vorraus kaufen? Oder gibts nur Skikarten?
Ich hab demnächst Geburtstag und weiß sonst immer nicht was man mir schenken sollte, wenn ich gefragt werde. Weil Biketeile von Unwissenden schenken lassen geht erstens meistens beliebig schief, und sprengt dann oft auch eher den Preisrahmen


----------



## LiF (17. Februar 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, kann man Liftkarten (Zehner oder Tag) für den Bikepark jetzt schon im Vorraus kaufen? Oder gibts nur Skikarten?
> Ich hab demnächst Geburtstag und weiß sonst immer nicht was man mir schenken sollte, wenn ich gefragt werde. Weil Biketeile von Unwissenden schenken lassen geht erstens meistens beliebig schief, und sprengt dann oft auch eher den Preisrahmen



PERFEKTE Frage, wollte diese auch stellen im Laufe des Tages, mit gleichem Hinterfrund


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Februar 2012)

Tja, manchmal ist die Lösung so einfach. Hab nachdem ich den Post abgesetzt habe einfach mal das Kontaktformular auf der Webseite benutzt 

Das ist die Antwort:


> Hallo XXX,
> 
> wir stellen Gutscheine in Form einer Urkunde aus (5-, 10- oder 20-Punkte-Karten bzw. Tageskarte). Diese wird nach Bezahlen an den Kunden versendet.
> Tel. Abstimmung kann mit unserer Frau Brenner in der Zeit zwischen 8.30-13.30 Uhr (Mo.-Fr.) unter 05520/99930 vorgenommen werden.
> ...


----------



## enemy111 (18. Februar 2012)

so! 

heute nach braunlage, beim nacktrodeln zu gucken 

ist noch wer da?


----------



## fuxy (18. Februar 2012)

Ich mit Freundin


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (18. Februar 2012)

enemy111 schrieb:


> so!
> 
> heute nach braunlage, beim nacktrodeln zu gucken
> 
> ist noch wer da?




Wieso nicht mitfahren?


----------



## fuxy (18. Februar 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Wieso nicht mitfahren?



Zeig doch nicht jedem meinen "Waschbärbauch"


----------



## enemy111 (19. Februar 2012)

Haha  nein danke  

waren vorher noch in göttingen und haben ein yeti 303 gekauft, als wir da waren, war das rodeln schon vorbei und nur noch die aftershowparty  
aber egal, das yeti war eh wichtiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## may (19. Februar 2012)

Wo ging eig. die Strecke vom Nacktrodeln lang? Liegt bis zur Talstation Schnee?


----------



## enemy111 (19. Februar 2012)

es liegen unten im tal 40 cm schnee und oben auf dem wurmberg 62 cm schnee, siehe schneenews harz oder wie auch immer die seite heißt. kann das bestätigen. sehr viel schnee noch, aber es taut!

die strecke ging neben dem kleinen schlepplift (ca.100 meter nur) lang, also nicht direkt am bikepark, wenn ich mich gestern richtig orientiert habe


----------



## outdoor (22. Februar 2012)

damit das warten nicht so lange dauert ein wenig beschäftigungstherapie: *DH-Fragebogen!!! *bitte ausfüllen und an [email protected] zurück mailen - muchas gracias!!!!!!! und bitte an alle eure kollegen oder weitere foren weiter leiten.

ich möchte für bikeparkbetreiber einige anhaltspunkte bzgl. dh-bedürfnissen "wissenschaftlich belegen". hört sich hochgestochen an, ist aber der einzige weg um überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten.

außerdem werde ich höchst wahrscheinlich in dieser saison in stgt einen stadt-dh bauen, evtl. einen park im norden betreiben und im süden einen aufbauen und betreiben. dazu wäre es prima eure meinung zum thema bikeparks zu haben!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Februar 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> damit das warten nicht so lange dauert ein wenig beschäftigungstherapie: *DH-Fragebogen!!! *bitte ausfüllen und an [email protected] zurück mailen - muchas gracias!!!!!!! und bitte an alle eure kollegen oder weitere foren weiter leiten.
> 
> ich möchte für bikeparkbetreiber einige anhaltspunkte bzgl. dh-bedürfnissen "wissenschaftlich belegen". hört sich hochgestochen an, ist aber der einzige weg um überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten.
> 
> außerdem werde ich höchst wahrscheinlich in dieser saison in stgt einen stadt-dh bauen, evtl. einen park im norden betreiben und im süden einen aufbauen und betreiben. dazu wäre es prima eure meinung zum thema bikeparks zu haben!!



Done


----------



## LiF (22. Februar 2012)

SUPER Idee.
Fülle das gleich aus und schick es ab!!

Gerade Braunlage hat in meinen Augen ein SUPER Potential, dort vorallem ne schöne, schnelle Downhillstrecke in den Wald zu Zimmern wo man auch ein wenig Air-Time hat 
Beispiel wäre hier Winterberg, weil die Strecke, obwohl sie kurz ist, richtig viel Spaß macht und das von Anfang bis Ende!!!


----------



## Nasum (22. Februar 2012)

So, Fragebogen ist raus. Ich muss sagen das war auch mal ein vernünftiger Fragebogen, da sind mir von diersen Unis schon sehr viel schlechtere untergekommen, sehr gut war das Bitte weiter so mit dem Bikepark dann wird das ne große Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Februar 2012)

Ich hab gerade eine Fehlermeldung bekommen, dass die Mail nicht zugestellt werden konnte...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. Februar 2012)

Hab auch ne Fehlermeldung bekommen, konnte nicht gesendet werden.


----------



## JENSeits (22. Februar 2012)

bei mir leider auch! Habe es mal auf JENSeits-Production geteilt


----------



## outdoor (23. Februar 2012)

großer mist!!! wartet bitte mit dem abschicken der fragebögen noch einen tag, mein programmierer bastelt seit gestern ein wenig, worüber er mich aber vorher nicht informiert hat.....


----------



## outdoor (23. Februar 2012)

so, mailproblem behoben, bitte fragebögen noch mal zumailen - danke!


----------



## LiF (23. Februar 2012)

Scheint zu klappen


----------



## enemy111 (25. Februar 2012)

brauche mal schnell hilfe, hab alles direkt im formular ausgefüllt, kann es aber nicht bei adope reader speichern. 
Wie speicher ich das AUSGEFÜLLTE dokument? 

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein, ich habe so viel geschrieben


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. Februar 2012)

Speichern geht nicht, kannst es nur direkt per Mail verschicken.
Gehst dafür auf [Datei] und dann auf [An E-Mail anhängen...].


----------



## enemy111 (25. Februar 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Speichern geht nicht, kannst es nur direkt per Mail verschicken.
> Gehst dafür auf [Datei] und dann auf [An E-Mail anhängen...].



Wenn ich darauf drücke, dann kommt.. :

" In diesem Dokument ist das Speichern von Änderungen nicht möglich. Sämtliche von Ihnen vorgenommenen Änderungen werden beim Senden des Dokuments nicht übernommen. Möchten Sie fortfahren? "


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. Februar 2012)

Jep, willst fortfahren. 
Soweit ich weiß sind deine Eingaben dann in der verschickten Version enthalten. (macht ja auch sonst kein Sinn)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (25. Februar 2012)

okay, dann ist aber diese Meldung irgendwie schwachsinnig. Ich danke dir   

somit.. ABGESCHICKT!


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Februar 2012)

Man kann etwas trotzdem speichen.
Einfach auf Drucken klicken und mit dem PDF Drucker drucken, schon haste ne Kopie.


----------



## Maikinat (9. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde ganz gerne mit einigen Freunden nach Braunlage in den Bikepark.
Nun ist es ja doch noch etwas hin bis zur offiziellen Eröffnung, habe allerdings bald Osterferien.

Ist es möglich dort auch jetzt schon ein wenig zu fahren, oder ist die komplette Anlage gesperrt?

War bisher nur einmal in Hahnenklee, auch außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten und bin dann immer mit dem Rad hin.

Weiß nur nicht wie das mit dem Skibetrieb dort in Braunlage aussieht?

Also: Kann ich gegen Ende März dort schon fahren? Ohne Lift?

Grüße


----------



## playjam (9. März 2012)




----------



## playjam (9. März 2012)

Das Bild ist von heute 13:45... der Lift fährt und die Abfahrt ist für Rodler freigegeben. Falls es noch mehr schneit, könnte am Nordhang oder Kaffeehorst wieder Skibetrieb aufgenommen werden. Die Chancen dafür sind mit Blick auf den *jetzigen* Wettervorhersagen aber eher gering...


----------



## LiF (10. März 2012)

Na so wie das aussieht, kommt das mit der Eröffnung im Mai ja hin wa!?

Nur gut das Thale schon auf hat


----------



## playjam (15. März 2012)

War dieses Jahr ein kurzer Winter... die Wurmberg-Seilbahn hat schon die Frühjahrs-Überholungsarbeiten begonnen.


----------



## LiF (15. März 2012)

WUHU... Dann ist ja mit Glück Ostern Saisoneröffnung!?
Wat wäre das bitte GEIL!!!!!!


----------



## zrider (15. März 2012)

Ich hab mal eine Frage, weil ich diese Saison auch mal den Bikepark Braunlage besuchen möchte. Wie werden die Bikes mit der Seilbahn transportiert bzw. an welchen Stellen am Rahmen werden die Bikes befestigt? Sollten die nämlich auch an der Sattelstütze befestigt werden, werde ich vorher meine Reverb gegen eine herkömmliche Stütze tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiF (15. März 2012)

Die Bikes kommen in seperate Transportgondeln, wo sie am Reifen gehalten werden (wir ein Old-School Fahrradständer  ).
Deinem Lack und der Sattelstütze passiert also nichts!


----------



## r0ckZ0r (15. März 2012)

zrider schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage, weil ich diese Saison auch mal den Bikepark Braunlage besuchen möchte. Wie werden die Bikes mit der Seilbahn transportiert bzw. an welchen Stellen am Rahmen werden die Bikes befestigt? Sollten die nämlich auch an der Sattelstütze befestigt werden, werde ich vorher meine Reverb gegen eine herkömmliche Stütze tauschen.



Keine Angst, es gibt seperate Transportgondeln, wo die Bikes wie in einem Fahrradständer am VR oder HR fixiert werden.


//Edit// 

Zu langsam


----------



## zrider (15. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Dann kann ich ja beruhigt die Reverb dran lassen^^


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. März 2012)

Das wär ja genial! Wird Zeit, dass mein neues Rad dann mal an Land kommt!


----------



## njoerd (15. März 2012)

YT Tues?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. März 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> YT Tues?



Jep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (15. März 2012)

hast du schon einen liefertermin ?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. März 2012)

Leider nein. Aber noch habe ich ja das Ion. Denke irgendwann im April wirds kommen.


----------



## Dome1605 (15. März 2012)

Das wäre so geil, wenn ab dem 25.03 auf wäre. Dann hab ich Ferien und würde wahrscheinlich jeden Tag fahren


----------



## JENSeits (16. März 2012)

Nur als Vorwarnung: Am 7.6 fallen wir mit zig OWL'ern über euch her!


----------



## Wurmbergschreck (16. März 2012)

Dome1605 schrieb:


> Das wäre so geil, wenn ab dem 25.03 auf wäre. Dann hab ich Ferien und würde wahrscheinlich jeden Tag fahren




das wird wohl nix , die schneedecke ist kartneckig und will nicht verschwinden .
die transportgondeln werden bis dahin auch nicht fertig sein .
ist auch nur am WE fahrbetrieb mit der seilbahn und dann wieder über ostern , ansonsten ist revision


----------



## Dome1605 (16. März 2012)

Das hörte sich so viel versprechend an. Schade. Egal, dann kann ich mich während der Wartezeit voll auf mein Abi konzentrieren, aber danach wird Braunlage Tag und Nacht gerockt!!!


----------



## fuxy (16. März 2012)

Typisch Braunlage. Kaum hören die das Willingen und Winterberg aufmachen, schalten Sie sofort die " Berghangheizung" ein.
Um die Kohle von den Bikern zu kassieren

Wehe die zusätzlichen Transportgondeln sind nicht fertig
hab keine Lust dieses Jahr auch wieder ewig anzustehen


----------



## Martina H. (17. März 2012)

Hallo an die BikeParkBauer,

wir wollten dieses Jahr mal "mitbauen" - wer kann mir sagen, an wen ich mich da wenden muss, bzw. wie/wann das Ganze läuft...

Danke für Antwort


----------



## Nasum (17. März 2012)

Eigentlich erfolgt hier ein Aufruf und dann schreibt man über die Inet Seite des Parks eine Mail und meldet sich an...das wars. Mal schauen wie es in diesem Jahr ist und wann der erste Aufruf erfolgt.


----------



## lukidtm (27. März 2012)

und aller schnee weg in Braunlage? 

Freu mich schon so auf die neue saison  

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome1605 (27. März 2012)

Ich habe gestern mal angerufen. Die können noch keinen genauen Termin sagen, wann die MTB-Saison starten soll. Die Dame am anderen Ende der Leitung meinte, dass es noch Arbeiten an der Seilbahn gebe. Sie sagte auch, dass es sehr wahrscheinlich wirklich noch bis Mai dauert  Sobald es einen Termin für die MTB-Eröffnung gibt, soll dieser sofort auf der Internetseite der Wurmberg-Seilbahn mitgeteilt werden! 

Sieht schlecht aus


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. März 2012)

Langsam gehen die mir eindeutig auf den Sack!


----------



## Alexspeed (27. März 2012)

Mai  AAALLLTTTEEERRR , das kann nicht wahr sein!!!! Muss ich mir ne andere Trainingsstrecke suchen.
Naja mitte Mai ist erstmal Winterberg IXS


----------



## lukidtm (27. März 2012)

klingt ja doof .... bisschen ansträngend sind die ja schon ..


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (28. März 2012)

was soll der scheiß!? da ist ja schon die "halbe" saison vorbei


----------



## Nasum (28. März 2012)

Einige scheinen die Euros nicht nötig zu haben. Man da warten 100te von Bikern mit Geld und Fahrgeilheit, ich versteh das nicht.


----------



## LiF (28. März 2012)

*seufz* 

Wir wären Ostern direkt 2 Tage gewesen...
Naja, aber nach Winterberg würde ich sagen


----------



## Drahtesel89 (28. März 2012)

Wir haben ein Fahrtechnik Training im Park Braunlage. Dahingehend wurde uns schon vor einiger Zeit mitgeteilt, dass dieses Training am Eröffnungswochenende über den 19.5. Stattfindet. Das sollte nen relativ genauen Öffnungstermin für alle hier darstellen. Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr, man weiß ja nicht, was denen noch so einfällt


----------



## LiF (28. März 2012)

Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte, sorry, aber dann können die den Park, für die 4 Monate auch direkt dicht lassen.

Ich bin gerne da, keine Frage, aber ich verstehe nicht so recht, dass man als einziger Park so lange braucht um fertig zu werden.

WiBe und Willingen, nur als Beispiel, weil für mich interessant) öffnen am 31.03., weil die genau wissen das die Biker geil sind aufs fahren und in MASSEN auftauchen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (28. März 2012)

Willingen hat schon auf! .. fahren Freitag hin, da es ja die Harzparks nicht auf die Reihe kriegen..


----------



## Nasum (28. März 2012)

Ja so läuft das im Harz.Willingen offen,Winterberg offen, Todnau offen, alle machen auf und im Harz verpennt man wieder alles und wundert sich warum in 2-3Jahren alles den Bach runter geht. Glückwunsch zu der Einstellung.


----------



## LiF (28. März 2012)

Steffen, Sonntag WiBe oder Willingen???
Sofern es da unten nicht schneit (kalt soll es werden) fahren wir hin!!


----------



## flyingscot (28. März 2012)

Im oberen Teil dürfte noch einiges an Schnee und Eis liegen (>50cm), zumindest dort, wo die Sonne nicht hinkommt. Auch die normale MTB-Saison beginnt im Hochharz frühestens gegen Mitte April...


----------



## Ripgid (28. März 2012)

Schade, dass Braunlage gerade nichts auf die Reihe bekommt. Wann wachen die endlich auf und merken das nicht nur die Skifahrer Geld einbringen?

Denke hier würden sich auch ohne weiteres ein paar Leute finden die in Form eines Bautages bei der Wiederherstellung der Strecken mit anpacken würden!


----------



## DerC (28. März 2012)

Schade, bin über Ostern  in der Ecke und wollt und wollt schön Ballern

War ich halt woanders.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (28. März 2012)

â¢Hahnenklee versaut es mit der Streckenpflege und scheinbar ab 2012 auch mit den Preisen,
â¢Braunlage hat Ã¤hnliche Season-Openings wie Bikeparks in den Alpen, z.B. Leogang 17.05 .. Wo ist die Relation? Die haben vermutlich 10 mal mehr Schnee und 10 mal mehr Stress
â¢Schulenberg hat nur selten auf
â¢Thale bietet nur eine DH 


Beste Bedingungen ..


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. März 2012)

Ich hoffe Schulenberg schaffts, will da unbedingt mal hin. Ist von BS aus auch nicht so weit wie Braunlage. Thale könnte auch mal etwas Streckenpflege vertragen.


----------



## ILJA (29. März 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Schade, dass Braunlage gerade nichts auf die Reihe bekommt. Wann wachen die endlich auf und merken das nicht nur die Skifahrer Geld einbringen?



Sollen die jetzt Leute mit nem Föhn losschicken, die die Trails freitauen? Letztes Wochenende hatte der Wurmberg noch deutlich mehr weiße als grüne/braune flecken. Bei den Trails im dichten Nadelwald dauert es entsprechend noch länger bis das Zeug weg ist.
Darüber hinaus bringt zwar ein Radfahrer auch Geld ein, allerdings bei WEITEM nicht so viel wie der durchschnittliche Skifahrer.
Immer bedenken das Ding ist 970m hoch...


----------



## Nasum (29. März 2012)

Alles wird gut, sag ich immer. Nicht mehr lang und wir stehen wieder in Braunlage.


----------



## seppel81 (29. März 2012)

Ich bin grad in Braunlage und bis zur mittelstation ist alles schön griffig bis trocken


----------



## sashinsky (29. März 2012)

Tja Leute.
So ist das nunmal im harz. Die Leute haben hier einfach nicht begriffen wie man Geld verdient.
Da ich selbst direkt aus dem harz komme , könnte ich gefühlte 1000 Beispiele dazu nennen.
Und das kotzt mich sowas von an ....


----------



## sashinsky (29. März 2012)

.... Denn Potenzial ist wirklich mehr als genug da. Aber leider wird es Jahr für Jahr verschwendet weil die Verantwortlichen schlicht und ergreifend ihren Hintern nicht hoch bekommen. 
Mit ein bisschen Anstrengung und Mühe könnte der Bikeparkbetrieb schon laufen. Und das ist Fakt.


----------



## jaamaa (29. März 2012)

Da wird sich auch nichts ändern. Der Harz hat es einfach bis heute nicht geschafft, sein stark angestaubtes Image abzulegen. Touristisch und damit auch wirtschaftlich ein Flop. Da brauche ich mir nur Braunlage anschauen, wie dieser Ort in den letzten Jahren verfallen ist. Man hat halt zu lang auf den Kaffeefahrtentourismus gesetzt und nicht die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt. Unstimmigkeiten und Streitigkeiten von Behörden und Ämtern gaben den Rest.

Und der Wurmberg.... da fahre ich nun schon seit über 20 Jahren hin, anfangs nur zum Snowboarden, in den letzten Jahren auch zum Biken. Geändert hat sich eigentlich, außer den Gondeln (damals waren die für Boarder noch offen... brrrrr) und den Preisen, nicht viel. Ich glaube ein Großteil des heutigen Personals war damals schon da. Das Problem ist eigentlich, dass man dort total unflexibel ist und es als Dienstleister, wie in der heutigen Zeit überall üblich, nicht versteht sein Produkt bestmöglich zu vermarkten und damit auch auf den Kunden einzugehen. 
Es strahlt schon eine gewisse Überheblichkeit und Arroganz aus, wenn Wintersportler um 8.30 Uhr teilweise schon länger an den Kassenhäuschen stehen, das Personal jedoch diese nicht öffnet, sondern an den Warteschlangen vorbei geht um sich dann um 8.44 Uhr noch einen Kaffee zu holen. Auch wenn die offizielle Betriebzeit erst um 8.45 Uhr beginnt... mit Service hat das nichts zu tun.

Auch wenn ich es sehr gut finde, was bis jetzt am Wurmberg entstanden ist, kann ich so einiges nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## sashinsky (29. März 2012)

So sieht es leider aus.
Auch ich finde das was entstanden sehr gut. Allerdings ist das noch weit von dem entfernt was dort möglich wäre. 
Wenn man nur mal daran denkt was letztes Jahr getan wurde. Es gab ein paar Bautage an denen motivierte Biker an den Strecken gebaut haben und dafür nen Liftticket und was zu essen bekommen haben.
Versteht mich nicht falsch , ich finde diese Aktionen wirklich sehr gut. Aber wann wurde das letzte mal wirklich etwas investiert , gebaut oder überhaupt getan????


----------



## enemy111 (29. März 2012)

ILJA schrieb:


> Sollen die jetzt Leute mit nem Föhn losschicken, die die Trails freitauen? Letztes Wochenende hatte der Wurmberg noch deutlich mehr weiße als grüne/braune flecken. Bei den Trails im dichten Nadelwald dauert es entsprechend noch länger bis das Zeug weg ist.
> Darüber hinaus bringt zwar ein Radfahrer auch Geld ein, allerdings bei WEITEM nicht so viel wie der durchschnittliche Skifahrer.
> Immer bedenken das Ding ist 970m hoch...




Ja, könnte man machen. In Todtnau werden die Strecken immerhin auch freigeschaufelt, damit sie schnell den Bikepark eröffnen können und die Strecken herrichten können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (29. März 2012)

Wenn die Strecken bei Eröffnung nicht in top Zustand sind und was neues geboten wird werde ich mein Geld einfach in anderen Parks ausgeben, ganz einfach.
Man könnte oben anfangen den Schnee von den Strecken zu schaufeln und dann unten anfangen die Strecken in Ordnung zu bringen.


----------



## fuxy (29. März 2012)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> So sieht es leider aus.
> Auch ich finde das was entstanden sehr gut. Allerdings ist das noch weit von dem entfernt was dort möglich wäre.
> Wenn man nur mal daran denkt was letztes Jahr getan wurde. Es gab ein paar Bautage an denen motivierte Biker an den Strecken gebaut haben und dafür nen Liftticket und was zu essen bekommen haben.
> Versteht mich nicht falsch , ich finde diese Aktionen wirklich sehr gut. Aber wann wurde das letzte mal wirklich etwas investiert , gebaut oder überhaupt getan????


 Also die tun schon ne ganze Menge, unter der Woche gibts da eine Qualitätssicherung , die Sachen / Strecken instand setzt, genau das was wir am WE kaputt fahren.

Ich habs selbst gesehen, hatte letztes Jahr um Ostern rum Urlaub und war oft unter der Woche da, es werden einzelne Streckenabschnitte gesperrt und dann repariert.


----------



## HenningHarzcore (29. März 2012)

Darum geht es ja auch nicht! Das was der Tobi und Co (Streckenpflege)dort machen ist alles richtig und gut.
Das Thema ist, es gibt sehr viele motivierte Leute (da zähle ich mich auch dazu)
die an den Bautagen geschufftet haben wie verrückt. Nun zu denken jetzt hol ich hier mal alle 4 Wochen ein paar Leute ran die werden die Schwachstellen schon beseitigen ist totaler Quatsch. 
Zum Ende des letzten Jahres stand zur Debatte die Skipisten zu verbreitern mit der Auswirkung das Teile der Strecken hätten verändert werden sollen.
Nun hätte man sich ja schon rechtzeitig mal Gedanken machen können wie das Ganze aussehen mag wie es gebaut wird usw. Ist aber nicht geschehen. 
Auch an den Bautagen gibt es viele Punkte die nicht nachvollziehbar sind wie z.B. kein Material da, Material da aber keiner der es hin und herfährt, usw.
Der Berg hat riesen Potenzial nur wird es nicht genutzt.
So wie mal angekündigt, eine Weltcup Strecke wäre möglich von der Länge und den Höhenmetern nur müsste man da mal richtige Geschütze auffahren. und nicht mit 5 Schaufeln und einer Schubkarre.
Ein Park definiert sich hauptsächlich über seine Strecken wäre man da ein wenig aktiver würden sie richtig Kohle machen.
Das nächste Thema ist das ganze drum und dran dort.
letztes Jahr haben Ich und noch ein paar Leute mit der ElFlamingo Truppe gefilmt.
Der Film sollte ein Werbefilm für den Park werden. laut der ElFlamingos sollte der Streifen November fertig sein. Nun ist anscheinend das Leitungspersonal der Seilbahn nicht in der Lage ein Logo in entsprechender Quali zu liefern, noch die Profis ihre Arbeit machen zu lassen. So nach dem Motto erst kommt aber das Rohmaterial durch die Zensur!!!!!!!!
Ich war letztes Jahr echt guter Dinge das der Knoten platzt und es einen Aha Effekt gibt. Nach Saisonschluss bis jetzt ist das wieder sehr ernüchternd

Ich hoffe die Seilbahnleitung versteht irgendwann worum es geht und vor allem wie es geht. sollte das so sein bin ich gern bereit auch wieder mitzuwirken.


----------



## gnafert (29. März 2012)

@henning  & full ack


----------



## sashinsky (30. März 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Also die tun schon ne ganze Menge, unter der Woche gibts da eine Qualitätssicherung , die Sachen / Strecken instand setzt, genau das was wir am WE kaputt fahren.
> 
> Ich habs selbst gesehen, hatte letztes Jahr um Ostern rum Urlaub und war oft unter der Woche da, es werden einzelne Streckenabschnitte gesperrt und dann repariert.


Das weis ich selber! Und wie Henning schon richtig gesagt hat , was Tobi und co dort machen ist gut. Aber leider nur ein tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. Außerdem ist das das mindeste was in einem Park passieren muss.
Denn der Park ist immernoch in der Entstehungsphase. Und da sollte man lieber mal richtig Gas geben anstatt alles schon wieder hängen zu lassen.


----------



## njoerd (30. März 2012)

oh. Schnee ist angesagt. Vielleicht kommt das ja doch hin mit Mai


----------



## ILJA (31. März 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Da wird sich auch nichts ändern. Der Harz hat es einfach bis heute nicht geschafft, sein stark angestaubtes Image abzulegen. Touristisch und damit auch wirtschaftlich ein Flop. Da brauche ich mir nur Braunlage anschauen...



Und am besten bitte NUR Braunlage anschauen...es soll auch Orte geben deren touristisches Konzept der letzten 20 Jahre ein wenig ausgereifter war als die fehlgeschlagene "never change a running system"-Strategie. Aus Fehlern muss man eben lernen und das dauert. Also gebt der Sache noch ein wenig Zeit. An konstruktiver Kritik mangelt es ja zumindest nicht.


----------



## Braunbaer (31. März 2012)

ILJA schrieb:


> Und am besten bitte NUR Braunlage anschauen...



Nun ja, in den letzten Jahren ist das Geld halt in den Osten geflossen. Schaut Euch Schierke an, da ist schon das Klohaus ein Prunkbau. Oder Stolberg, jedes einzelne Haus renoviert. Jedenfalls sieht es so aus. In Braunlage wurde halt nichts gemacht.

Aber es tut sich was, die abgebrannten Häuser kommen weg, es haben neue und gute Restaurants geöffnet. Wird langsam.

Abgesehen davon, je mehr Leute kommen, desto teurer wird es. Da fahr ich doch lieber in ein nicht überfülltes Braunlage und hab im Urlaub schöne Landschaft und meine Ruhe.


----------



## fuxy (31. März 2012)

Im Prinzip haben wir nur 1 Park im Harz.

Hahnenklee, zu teuer, zu schlecht gepflegt.

Thale , hat nur eine Strecke.

Schulenberg , Strecken scheizze, Lift scheizze, Parkplatz auch scheizze
"das sind ja gleich 3 scheizze auf einmal, das geht nun wirklich nicht" !

Bleibt nur noch Braunlage,
gepflegte Strecken, schöne lange Abfahrten, die Bikes kommen "Kratzerfrei oben an ", einziges Manko sehr lanhe Wartezeiten, aber es wurde ja Besserung zugesagt und mehr Transportgondeln geordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (31. März 2012)

Fuer Braunlage ist das ja eigentlich eine gute Entwicklung. Wir waren bisher eigentlich immer einen Tag in Braunlage und einen in Hahnenklee, aber dort kann man ja in Zukunft leider nicht mehr hinfahren...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (31. März 2012)

Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (31. März 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Schulenberg , Strecken scheizze,


----------



## daniel07 (31. März 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Schulenberg , Strecken scheizze, Lift scheizze



 ok, streckern brauchen wohl ein bisschen pflege, aber machen auf jeden fall laune.

ich versteh gar nicht, was so viele gegen den lift haben. wenn man um die problematik mit der schleppstange weiß (und es kam oft genug zur sprache),kann man sein bike vorab ausreichend schützen.
an gut besuchten tagen ist der schlepplift aber definitiv der einzige, mit humanen wartezeiten im harz.


----------



## fuxy (1. April 2012)

Möchte mein Rad aber nicht mit Klebeband oder anderem Zeug zukleben oder abpolstern, ausserdem hängt man da noch so verkrampft drauf rum um beim hochziehen nicht auf die Fresse zu fallen. Das 4 Cross Stück mit den Anliegern und den anderen Sachen war leztes Jahr schon ordentlich zugewachsen. Der Berg braucht RICHTIG Pflege.
Vieleicht kann man auch die Schleppanker gegen gummierte Doppelhaken ersetzen, die am Lenker einzuhaken sind.

Würde mich auch bereit erklären dort ein paar mal mit anzupacken um den Park nach vorne zu bringen, aber bis jetzt ist der für mich absolut unattraktiv obwohl ich nur 15 Km entfernt wohne. Eigentlich sehr schade.

Schnee liegt dort keiner mehr, er könnte also schon laufen, tut er aber nicht, man könnte dort jetzt auch bauen, tut man aber nicht.
Also scheint durch die Betreiber wenig Interresse zu bestehen.

Die Lösung wäre ein MTB  Verein, der das ganze dann übernimmt und in Eigenregie wieder aufbaut, weil die Stadt selber kein Geld dafür hat, fänd ich z.B. sehr geil und wäre auch sofort dafür zu haben.

Das ganze gehört aber in den Schulenberg Treat, vieleicht kann das mal ein Admin rüber schieben.


----------



## playjam (2. April 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> [...] Da brauche ich mir nur Braunlage anschauen, wie dieser Ort in den letzten Jahren verfallen ist. Man hat halt zu lang auf den Kaffeefahrtentourismus gesetzt und nicht die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt. Unstimmigkeiten und Streitigkeiten von Behörden und Ämtern gaben den Rest.



Schau mal genau hin, was sich in den letzten zwei Jahren getan hat: Mehrere Pensionen und Hotels (z.B. "Piano", "Dein Hotel") an der Hauptstraße haben jetzt ein aufpoliertes Äußeres (und Inneres). Neue gehobene Gastronomie hat sich erfolgreich angesiedelt (z.B. "Kleine Auszeit"). Alles nach der Entstehung des MTB-Parks und im Vorfeld der Modernisierung des Skigebiets am Wurmberg.



jaamaa schrieb:


> Und der Wurmberg.... da fahre ich nun schon seit über 20 Jahren hin, anfangs nur zum Snowboarden, in den letzten Jahren auch zum Biken. Geändert hat sich eigentlich, außer den Gondeln (damals waren die für Boarder noch offen... brrrrr) und den Preisen, nicht viel.



Es gab vor ein paar Jahren einen Generationen-wechsel in der Leitung der Wurmberg-Seilbahn. Seitdem, so scheint es mir, werden neue Projekte mit frischer Kraft und Energie angegangen. Ich meine auch, dass die Pistenpräperierung kontinuierlich verbessert wurde. Dieses Jahr hat man sogar den durch einen Sturm kahl geblasenen Gipfel mit technischen Schnee wieder befahrbar gemacht. Für diese Saison wurde auch der Antrieb des Kaffeehorst-Schleppers erneuert und die Schlangen-Problematik dort entschärft. Ganz spannend wird, ob dieses Jahr schon der Bau des Sessellifts beginnen kann. Das könnte auch für MTBler interessant sein.



jaamaa schrieb:


> Es strahlt schon eine gewisse Überheblichkeit und Arroganz aus, wenn Wintersportler um 8.30 Uhr teilweise schon länger an den Kassenhäuschen stehen, das Personal jedoch diese nicht öffnet, sondern an den Warteschlangen vorbei geht um sich dann um 8.44 Uhr noch einen Kaffee zu holen. Auch wenn die offizielle Betriebzeit erst um 8.45 Uhr beginnt... mit Service hat das nichts zu tun.



Zunächst einmal... im Januar und Februar am Sa/So um 8:20 Uhr war ich meist der erste in der Schlange. Wenn das Kassenhäuschen um 8:30 Uhr aufmachen würde, wäre ich bereits um 8:10 Uhr dort 

Leider können die Zeitkarten nur am Tag der Gültigkeit gekauft werden und fangen an abzulaufen, sobald man sie gekauft hat. Daher werden die Kassenhäuschen nicht geöffnet, bis die Seilbahn in Betrieb ist. Die Inbetriebnahme der Seilbahn hat sich dieses Jahr durch die extremen Witterungsbedingungen (extreme Kälte, Sturm) häufig verzögert.

Um dem Schlangestehen zu entgehen kann man eine 2-Tageskarte kaufen, die an beliebigen nicht notwendigerweise aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen gilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playjam (2. April 2012)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Ja, könnte man machen. In Todtnau werden die Strecken immerhin auch freigeschaufelt, damit sie schnell den Bikepark eröffnen können und die Strecken herrichten können!



Aufgrund der nördlichen Lage entspricht der Wurmberg klimatisch einen Berg in den Alpen von 1500m Höhe. Eine schöne neue weiße Decke bis Mitte April ist durchaus noch drin.


----------



## stephan- (2. April 2012)

Ich bin mir sicher: Hätte man von Beginn an in einen guten Erbauer investiert, dann würde der Park bald einen neuen Lift brauchen vor lauter Andrang. Was Stück für Stück mit Bautagen aufgearbeitet wird ist zwar löblich, aber dauert einfach viel zu lange. Man hätte bei dem großen Berg z.B. irgendwo eine schöne, flowige Piste hinsetzen können mit großen Tables, da können dann auch Familien entspannt runtergurken und die schnelleren haben auch ihren Spaß. Sowas funktioniert, siehe Willingen, Gaißkopf, Whistler(!), Hafjell (Norwegen). Der Teil ab der Mittelstation wäre perfekt dafür, da dort eh wenig Gefälle ist (d.h. es entstehen auch wenig Bremswellen was die Wartung vereinfacht) und man sich so die langweiligen Geradeauspassagen sparen könnte. 
Sowas lockt wirklich Leute an, wenn von dem Anfänger bis zum Profi alle Spaß haben, je nach eigener Geschwindigkeit.

Das die am *Mitte Mai* eröffnen wollen ist doch hoffentlich ein schlechter Scherz?

Ich hab das Gefühl mit dem Harz gehts bergab die letzten Jahre. Gerade mit Schulenberg, sehr traurig. Immernoch der beste Park im Harz.


----------



## playjam (2. April 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher: Hätte man von Beginn an in einen guten Erbauer investiert, dann würde der Park bald einen neuen Lift brauchen vor lauter Andrang.


 
Der Wurmberg befand sich zum Zeitpunkt der Entstehung des MTB Parks im Naturschutzgebiet. Ich bin mir sicher "Neuer Lift", "Andrang" hätte einen massiven Beissreflex bei den örtlichen NaBu- und BUND- Vertretern verursacht. Die Verwendung des teils asphaltierten Ziehwegs (im Winter "Bratwurst-Abfahrt") durch Monsterroller wird bis heute von den Naturschutz-Lobbyisten als illegal bezeichnet.



stephan- schrieb:


> Das die am *Mitte Mai* eröffnen wollen ist doch hoffentlich ein schlechter Scherz?


 
Frag einfach mal per Email an, meist kriegt man dann eine ausführliche Antwort.


----------



## stephan- (2. April 2012)

playjam schrieb:


> Der Wurmberg befand sich zum Zeitpunkt der Entstehung des MTB Parks im Naturschutzgebiet.




Lächerlich. Steht hier nicht ein paar Postings weiter oben was von Skipistenverbreiterung? Diese Doppelmoral ist doch lachhaft.
Selbes in HaKle: Neue Strecken und oder leichtes Abweichen von der bisherigen Route geht nicht, weil Naturschutz. Für die neue Bob-Bahn haben sie mal ruckzuck ordentlich Bäume gefällt und das Ding mitten durch gelegt.

Aber das ist ja was anderes.


----------



## enemy111 (2. April 2012)

playjam schrieb:


> Aufgrund der nördlichen Lage entspricht der Wurmberg klimatisch einen Berg in den Alpen von 1500m Höhe. Eine schöne neue weiße Decke bis Mitte April ist durchaus noch drin.




Blabla, davon habe ich keine Ahnung.  Mir ging es auch mehr ums Prinzip!


----------



## playjam (2. April 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Lächerlich. Steht hier nicht ein paar Postings weiter oben was von Skipistenverbreiterung? Diese Doppelmoral ist doch lachhaft.


 
Gegen Skifahren sind die doch erst recht, lies mal hier:
http://skifahren-im-harz.de/forum/index.php?topic=10.msg1769#msg1769

Zur "Befreiung" des Wurmbergs aus dem Landschaftsschutz am 13.3.2012 hier:
http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/harz/region-harz_arid,256750.html

Vielleicht hilft es auch dem MTB-Sport am Wurmberg.


----------



## Problem (6. April 2012)

Eben leute, ihr stellt euch das immer so einfach vor, aber vergesst nicht, wir sind hier in Deutschland! Ein falsches wort und die wartezeiten an den wochenenden verlängern sich auf 3 stunden ,weil ca. 1000 leute, mit schildern auf denen "Wurmberg 21 - Nein Danke!" steht, mit dem Lift fahren wollen!


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2012)

nett angedeutet und leider wahr!
Wir kommen am 7.6 mit vielen OWL'ern angereist und hoffen einfach das wir wieder einen tollen Tag erleben können und ich nachher ein kleines feines Video drehen kann andem wir uns wieder ein paar Monate dran hoch ziehen können


----------



## playjam (6. April 2012)

ill-usion.com schrieb:


> [...] ,weil ca. 1000 leute, mit schildern auf denen "wurmberg 21 - nein danke!" steht, mit dem lift fahren wollen!


 
:d


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. April 2012)

You made my day!


----------



## enemy111 (6. April 2012)

hahaha  <->


----------



## Siggi81 (7. April 2012)

Weiß jemand ob die transportgondeln schon am Start sind? vor einem jahr hieß es die werden diese Saison in Betrieb gehen.


----------



## evilthommy (7. April 2012)

ich hoffe bis vatertag is offen


----------



## gnss (7. April 2012)

Wenn das weiter so schneit wird das vielleicht nochmal etwas mit Skifahren.


----------



## fuxy (8. April 2012)

Oder die öffnen wirklich erst ab mitte Mai?

Letztes Jahr war zu Ostern schon auf. Glaub ich

Braunlage ist wirklich arm dran, zu wenig Schnee zum Ski fahren und zuviel um den Park zu öffen.
Da wird der Ruf nach beheitzen Strecken immer lauter


----------



## trigger666 (11. April 2012)

Ist schon interessant. Der Park soll erst Mitte Mai Ã¶ffnen. Am 30.04.2012 ist aber ein Besuch im Bikepark Braunlage im Rahmen des Frauenradsportwochenende vom 27.04. â 01.05 geplant(Siehe MTB-News Bereich). 

Was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## enemy111 (11. April 2012)

vermutlich die info von der homepage.. darauf würde ich mich definitiv verlassen


----------



## fuxy (11. April 2012)

Bikepark geschlossen !!

Aber Monsterroller werden bis zur Mittelstation mitgenommen.

Sauerrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. April 2012)

Das ist doch dann echt lächerlich...


----------



## Wurmbergschreck (11. April 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Bikepark geschlossen !!
> 
> Aber Monsterroller werden bis zur Mittelstation mitgenommen.
> 
> Sauerrei.





ebend nicht , sind ja keine lastengehänge drin .
die werden vom betreiber der monsterroller selber mit nem anhänger bis zur mittelstation ( rodelhaus ) gebracht !!!


----------



## fuxy (11. April 2012)

Aussage ist laut HP von gestern Abend.

Dome und ich werden wohl am Samstag nochmal nach Willingen fahren, was macht Ihr, Umleitung ?


----------



## fuxy (11. April 2012)

Wurmbergschreck schrieb:


> ebend nicht , sind ja keine lastengehänge drin .
> die werden vom betreiber der monsterroller selber mit nem anhänger bis zur mittelstation ( rodelhaus ) gebracht !!!


 
Kann der uns nicht bis nach Oben Shuttlen ?

Da könnte er sich doch so manche Mark verdienen.


----------



## Wurmbergschreck (11. April 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Kann der uns nicht bis nach Oben Shuttlen ?
> 
> Da könnte er sich doch so manche Mark verdienen.




nein , das macht er nicht


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. April 2012)

@fuxy

Komme erst am Samstag nach HI, wollten am Sonntag evtl nach Thale. Wär das eine Option für euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (11. April 2012)

Kommt in den Deister.


----------



## fuxy (11. April 2012)

Was gibts denn da was es im Harz nicht gibt ?
@ Umleitung. Hast PN


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. April 2012)

Im Deister bin ich das WE drauf


----------



## jaamaa (11. April 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Was gibts denn da was es im Harz nicht gibt ?



Keinen Schnee... und keine Bikeparks die nicht öffnen


----------



## Pattes (11. April 2012)

ich kann euch kallenhardt ans herz legen wenn ihr ins Sauerland wollt. Schöner kleiner Park günstige preise nette leute


----------



## evilthommy (11. April 2012)

wieviel höhenmeter is den da sone abfahrt?


----------



## Pattes (11. April 2012)

Ist nicht soviel aber schon ziemlich nice da. Also nicht zu vergleichen mit Willingen oder Winterberg, aber die DH rockt


----------



## LiF (12. April 2012)

Pattes schrieb:


> ich kann euch kallenhardt ans herz legen wenn ihr ins Sauerland wollt. Schöner kleiner Park günstige preise nette leute



Das ist mal interessant!!

Evtl wird das direkt am Samstag mal getestet!!


----------



## fuxy (12. April 2012)

Kallenhadt ? Was liegt da so in der Nähe ?

Lift oder Shuttle ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. April 2012)

Liegt wohl nordwestlich von Willingen

http://www.warsteiner-bikepark.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HtoTher (12. April 2012)

Kann man die Strecken eigentlich befahren,  wenn man aus eigener Kraft hochkommt oder sind die irgendwie abgesperrt?


----------



## HtoTher (13. April 2012)

Weiß keiner darüber bescheid? Wir fahren heute in Harz und würden dann gerne Halt in Braunlage machen, aber wenn die Strecken gesperrt sind können wir uns das ja sparen.


----------



## LiF (13. April 2012)

Gesperrt ist da wohl nichts, aber das befahren ist dann komplett auf eigene Gefahr und bestimmt nicht gerne gesehen!

Aber hochfahren in Braunlage dauert, mit nem dicken Hobel mal mindestens ne Stunde, wenn nicht länger.
Ist zwar alles nicht steil, dafür laaaaaange Strecken


----------



## HtoTher (13. April 2012)

Hmm, ok dann lassen wir das lieber. Hat Hahnenklee denn schon geöffnet oder ein anderer Park in der Nähe?


----------



## stephan- (13. April 2012)

LiF schrieb:


> Gesperrt ist da wohl nichts, aber das befahren ist dann komplett auf eigene Gefahr




Das ist es doch eh immer.


----------



## flyingscot (13. April 2012)

LiF schrieb:


> Gesperrt ist da wohl nichts, aber das befahren ist dann komplett auf eigene Gefahr und bestimmt nicht gerne gesehen!



Es ist nichts abgesperrt und der Liftbetreiber hat laut eigenem Bekunden (zumindest vor einiger Zeit hier im Forum) auch kein Problem damit. 



LiF schrieb:


> Aber hochfahren in Braunlage dauert, mit nem dicken Hobel mal mindestens ne Stunde, wenn nicht länger.
> Ist zwar alles nicht steil, dafür laaaaaange Strecken



Naja, im oberen Bereich sind es auf den letzten 70hm gut 30% Steigung...


----------



## LiF (13. April 2012)

Die 30% Steigung kenn ich, mir ist letztes Jahr in der Landung der Dropbatterie der Hinterreifen geplatzt und von da habe ich hochgeschoben 
Mach ich nie wieder *G*

Thale hat geöffnet, da werden wir wahrscheinlich morgen auch sein.
Hahnenklee hat auf, aber das ist ne Großbaustelle und die haben den Preis mittlerweile auf 36 erhöht, für nen Haufen Müll der befahren werden kann!!


----------



## enemy111 (13. April 2012)

hahaha.. ja hahnenklee hat auf. guck dir mal die letzten paar seiten des links an.. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271894&page=50


----------



## Dome1605 (14. April 2012)

Good news: laut HP der Wurmberg-Seilbah macht der Bikepark vorübergehend vom 27.04 - 01.05 auf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (14. April 2012)

Dome1605 schrieb:


> Good news: laut HP der Wurmberg-Seilbah macht der Bikepark vorübergehend vom 27.04 - 01.05 auf!!!


 
Also schmiert die Tretlager, pumpt Luft auf die Reifen, Braunlage macht auf!!!


----------



## LiF (15. April 2012)

War doch klar. Das lange we wollen sie natürlich mitnehmen.
Sofern wir unsere bikes wieder fit bekommen, sind wir den Sonntag da.


----------



## Brudertack (15. April 2012)

Endlich mal gute Neuigkeiten aus dem Harz was hahnenklee da ab zieht wird langsam echt zur lach Nummer ....


----------



## enemy111 (15. April 2012)

@brudertack: sind wir nicht 2010 zusammen beim harzcup in hahnenklee gefahren?  
irgendwie habe ich so etwas in erinnerung


----------



## Kobus81 (15. April 2012)

Man,das wird auch mal Zeit,das der Park öffnet!Ich hoffe,das die das mit den Streckenmakierungen mal überarbeiten.


----------



## MettiMett (16. April 2012)

Waren Gestern in Braunlage. Aus eigener Kraft hoch und den Singletrail runter.
Oben liegt noch etwas Schnee. Also der Trail ist noch nicht komplett fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (16. April 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Oben liegt noch etwas Schnee. Also der Trail ist noch nicht komplett fahrbar.


 
Scheizze,l die sollen den Kühlschrank mal zu machen, dann geht auch der Schnee weg


----------



## Dome1605 (16. April 2012)

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass Braunlage in einer ganz anderen Klimazone liegen muss als der Rest Deutschlands


----------



## coma1976 (17. April 2012)

liegt halt in den norddeutschen alpen!


----------



## enemy111 (17. April 2012)

selbst der brocken ist frei von schnee

http://www.brocken.biz/Webcam-Brocken.html


----------



## MettiMett (17. April 2012)

Es liegt vereinzelt Schnee auf dem Wurmberg, und besonders am Anfang des Singletrails, der dadurch nicht komplett fahrbar ist.
Habe nicht gesagt, dass der ganze Berg voll hängt^^

Also 'Goldwaagenmodus'' aus bitte !!!  ;-)


----------



## trigger666 (17. April 2012)

Wir dürfen gespannt sein, wie es am langen Wochenende Ende des Monats läuft. Hoffentlich bleibt es bis dahin trocken. Sonst haben die Strecken ganz schön zu leiden.


----------



## enemy111 (17. April 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Es liegt vereinzelt Schnee auf dem Wurmberg, und besonders am Anfang des Singletrails, der dadurch nicht komplett fahrbar ist.
> Habe nicht gesagt, dass der ganze Berg voll hängt^^
> 
> Also 'Goldwaagenmodus'' aus bitte !!!  ;-)




 ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass sich meine aussage auf dein statement bezieht


----------



## Siggi81 (17. April 2012)

Sind denn die 4 neuen Transportgondeln "schon" fertig? Hat da mal jemand nachgefragt oder könnte ein local da mal nachhaken? Wenn nicht dann wird das wieder ein ellenlagenes angestehe am Eröffnungstag. :-|


----------



## fuxy (17. April 2012)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> Sind denn die 4 neuen Transportgondeln "schon" fertig? Hat da mal jemand nachgefragt oder könnte ein local da mal nachhaken? Wenn nicht dann wird das wieder ein ellenlagenes angestehe am Eröffnungstag. :-|


 
Ich denke es sollen 8 Gondeln sein ?

*Neuigkeiten*


SEILBAHN WG. ÜBERHOLUNG BIS EINSCHL. DO. (26.04.) GESCHLOSSEN!!
BIKEPARK (z.T.) vom 27.04.-01.05. vorübergehend geöffnet!
Bikepark Braunlage: Sommerbetrieb ab dem 17. Mai 2012 !
Gerade auf der HP gesehen


----------



## zweirad-busche (18. April 2012)

Wir öffnen unseren Bikeshop mit Bikeverleih - mit nagelneuen Bikes - und Werkstatt wieder am 21. April.
Der Bernd, bekannt aus dem letzten Jahr und -NEU- der Alex, freuen sich auf Euch und eine neue Saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (18. April 2012)

verstehe ich das richtig? ab dem 1.mai ist dann wieder zu?


----------



## fuxy (18. April 2012)

coma1976 schrieb:


> verstehe ich das richtig? ab dem 1.mai ist dann wieder zu?


 
Glaub ich nicht.
Auch in Braunlage regiert das Geld.


----------



## enemy111 (18. April 2012)

ich denke mal bis zum 17. ist wieder geschlossen, sonst würden sie es nicht so schreiben.


----------



## LiF (19. April 2012)

Wir werden am 28.04. zuweit aus Bremen anreisen!!

War freu ich mich schon wieder auf ordentlich lange Abfahrten!!!


----------



## enemy111 (19. April 2012)

LiF schrieb:


> Wir werden am 28.04. zuweit aus Bremen anreisen!!
> 
> War freu ich mich schon wieder auf ordentlich lange Abfahrten!!!



und lange wartezeiten am lift   .. naja, hoffen wir es mal nicht. hat sich sogar gereimt 

edit: naja, der reim reimt sich doch irgendwie nicht so wirklich


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. April 2012)

Ben 

Wenn das klappt und ich mein Rad zwischenzeitlich nicht loswerde (oder das neue bis dahin kommt) sind wir vielleicht übers ganze Wochenende da.


----------



## fuxy (19. April 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Ben
> 
> Wenn das klappt und ich mein Rad zwischenzeitlich nicht loswerde (oder das neue bis dahin kommt) sind wir vielleicht übers ganze Wochenende da.


 
Na dann werden wir uns wohl sehen. ( Man ist ja nicht blind )


----------



## LiF (19. April 2012)

enemy111 schrieb:


> und lange wartezeiten am lift   .. naja, hoffen wir es mal nicht. hat sich sogar gereimt
> 
> edit: naja, der reim reimt sich doch irgendwie nicht so wirklich



Reim=nein 

Wollen wir mal hoffen das hier und auf der Homepage nicht soviele Leute lesen und alle denken, dass die Eröffnung erst am 17.05. ist


----------



## playjam (19. April 2012)

Die "Wartezeiten" kann man relativ gut anhand der Schulferien der umliegenden Bundesländer abschätzen (siehe http://www.schulferien.org/ ). Wobei man morgens selbst an den vollen Wochenenden eigentlich bis ca. 11:00 Uhr relativ ungestört auf dem Wurmberg unterwegs ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (19. April 2012)

Ich werd wahrscheinlich auch vom 28.1. da sein

Freu ich schon


----------



## Dome1605 (19. April 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Ich werd wahrscheinlich auch vom 28.1. da sein



Dann aber lieber mit Snowboard und Ski, weil im Januar liegt auf dem Wurmberg ganz oft Schnee. Hab ich mir sagen lassen 

Ich weiß aber was du eigentlich meintest


----------



## lukidtm (19. April 2012)

uups  haha 

mein 28.4. bis 1.5.  

boarden kann ich eh nicht  

Luki


----------



## fuxy (20. April 2012)

Kommt mal alle bloß nicht nach Braunlage, sonst müssen Dome und Ich immer so lange warten


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. April 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Kommt mal alle bloß nicht nach Braunlage, sonst müssen Dome und Ich immer so lange warten



Ich werde euch keinen platz wegnehmen, ich ziehe an dem Wochenende um. Grmsl. Naja, immerhin bin ich dann 50 km dichter am Harz.


----------



## lukidtm (20. April 2012)

Grad bei facebook gelesen das nun 18 transport gondeln eingesetzt werden. 

Und für alle interessierten der erste bautag is am 5.5.

Quelle für beides: Facebook seite des parks 

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (20. April 2012)

hier kommt der der licht ins dunkel bringt... na ja, manchmal zumindest... es sind jetzt 18 statt 12 transportgondeln, so weit mein input. nach dem ersten mai wird wieder dicht gemacht, weil die firma doppelmayer NUR DANN die schwungräder in der talstation warten kann, das kann man sich wohl nicht aussuchen?!

vielleich einfach über den monatswechsel einen längeren raodtrip in den harz, denn auch schulenberg hat wieder regelmäßig an jedem wochenende geöffnet UND es ist walpurgis!


----------



## outdoor (20. April 2012)

und noch was: am 5.5. wird der erste bautag durchgeführt (da steht die seilbahn), modalitäten wie immer nur dass dieses mal 20 leute dabei sein können. anmeldung bitte über homepage, forum oder facebook. aktualisierung der homepage folgt die tage, da könnt ihr dann alle bautage usw. ersehen. es soll auch noch ein kleines opening im mai folgen, zumindest mit grill-session und ein wenig musik. also: hey ho... let´s go...


----------



## fuxy (21. April 2012)

18 Transportgondeln, das ist doch schonmal was, jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Monsterrollermitnahmeverbot, dann geht ein Traum in erfüllung.)


----------



## jaamaa (21. April 2012)

@fuxi


outdoor schrieb:


> es sind jetzt 18 statt* 12 *transportgondeln


----------



## fuxy (21. April 2012)

Ja, war zu langsam mit dem schreiben und zu schnell beim lesen


----------



## outdoor (23. April 2012)

nun mal konkret zum *bautag am 5.5.:* wer schaufelt mit? hier oder im ibc-forum oder auf der homepage eintragen. 20 leute können mitspielen, bisher angemeldet:
-martina & sohn (12 jahre)
-sebastian weist
-tim lutter


----------



## Nasum (23. April 2012)

Hi outdoor. Kannst mich bitte mal eintragen. Steffen Wolfgram


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. April 2012)

Wie immer dabei Dirk


----------



## outdoor (23. April 2012)

teilnehmerliste bautag 5.5. - VOLL!!! danke!
1. martina
2. martina´s sohn
3. tim lutter
4. raik bollmann
5. robin linde
6. daniel beyrodt
7. sascha peters
8. ben tschage
9. steffen wolfgram
10. timo schad
11. raphael fedtke
12. benni negelen
13. kevin czempisz
14. marc christiansen
15. sebastian schubert
16. michael herzog
17. jonas menschel
18. marcel baumgarte
19. sebastian weist
20. dominik lutzmann


----------



## fuxy (23. April 2012)

@ Outdoor:
macht mal lieber Bautage in Schulenberg, das es es nötiger.
Bin vor 4 Wochen zu Fuß hoch und wieder runter gewandert, und dabei einige Fotos gemacht von morschen Kickern, Anliegern, die keine mehr sind weil das Holz weggefault ist usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. April 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> @ Outdoor:
> macht mal lieber Bautage in Schulenberg, das es es nötiger.
> Bin vor 4 Wochen zu Fuß hoch und wieder runter gewandert, und dabei einige Fotos gemacht von morschen Kickern, Anliegern, die keine mehr sind weil das Holz weggefault ist usw.



Die Baustelle muss dann wohl jemand anderes bearbeiten.


----------



## Tasse666 (23. April 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> @ Outdoor:
> macht mal lieber Bautage in Schulenberg, das es es nötiger.
> Bin vor 4 Wochen zu Fuß hoch und wieder runter gewandert, und dabei einige Fotos gemacht von morschen Kickern, Anliegern, die keine mehr sind weil das Holz weggefault ist usw.



Das würde ich sofort unterstützen


----------



## tisch (23. April 2012)

einiege hildesheimer wären auch in schulenberg dabei. da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## stephan- (23. April 2012)

Ich wär schon heilfroh, wenn Schulenberg überhaupt öffnet, der Streckenzustand ist mir dabei total egal.


----------



## coma1976 (24. April 2012)

dann guck mal auf die hp !1 .bis 3.5 ist auf!


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. April 2012)

Wie kommen Samstag mit ca 9 Mann


----------



## coma1976 (24. April 2012)

coma1976 schrieb:


> dann guck mal auf die hp !1 .bis 3.5 ist auf!



wenn der kalender für 2012 gilt


----------



## enemy111 (25. April 2012)

tisch schrieb:


> einiege hildesheimer wären auch in schulenberg dabei. da bin ich mir sicher.



 jup!


----------



## lukidtm (26. April 2012)

Die karten Von letzter Saison sind noch gültig oder? 

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agfreerider (26. April 2012)

ja , karten sind beim Kauf/Ausdruck genau 1 Jahr gültig!


----------



## lukidtm (26. April 2012)

Okai danke


----------



## stephan- (28. April 2012)

Wie wars heute? Wie lange stand man an? Strecken sumpfig oder alles trocken?


----------



## Ripgid (28. April 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Wie wars heute? Wie lange stand man an? Strecken sumpfig oder alles trocken?


Alles hoch entspannt heute.. strecken sehr trocken, bis auf winzig kleine Schlammpfützen an den Stellen wo die Sonne nicht hinkommt. Wir haben einmal ~10min gewartet, sonst alles Stau-frei


----------



## Kobus81 (28. April 2012)

So soll es sein.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. April 2012)

obwohl noch keine streckenwartung gemacht wurde, sehr guter zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (29. April 2012)

Habe ne Karte von letztem Jahr, da waren noch 2 Fahrten drauf, wollte sie gestern nutzen, und, ratet mal.! KARTE VERBRAUCHT !!
Beschweren hat nichts genützt, kann es ja nicht beweisen, ich weiß aber was ich weiß und da werde ich keine Karte mehr mit ins nächste Jahr nehmen.
War übrigens wirklich nicht viel los. SEHR geil.


----------



## stephan- (29. April 2012)

Na das stimmt mich ja sehr positiv. Habe nämlich noch zwei Karten liegen, eine mit 6 Fahrten und eine mit 5 Fahrten. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob die noch funktionieren. Ich glaub vorher drucke ich mir diesen Forenbeitrag mal aus um etwas in der Hand zu haben...


----------



## fuxy (29. April 2012)

Na dann hoffe ich mal das deine Karten noch gehen, berichte bitte wies weiter ging.


----------



## jaamaa (29. April 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Habe ne Karte von letztem Jahr, da waren noch 2 Fahrten drauf, wollte sie gestern nutzen, und, ratet mal.! KARTE VERBRAUCHT !!
> Beschweren hat nichts genützt, kann es ja nicht beweisen, ich weiß aber was ich weiß und da werde ich keine Karte mehr mit ins nächste Jahr nehmen.
> War übrigens wirklich nicht viel los. SEHR geil.



Wann gekauft? Sollten ja eigentlich ein Jahr ab Kauf gültig sein!


----------



## stephan- (29. April 2012)

Die Gültigkeit hat doch nix damit zutun wenn auf der Karte einfach keine Punkte mehr sind... ist schon ne blöde Situation und wäre für mich mit >10 Fahrten vom letzten Jahr echt ärgerlich. Mal schauen wann ich hinkomme...


----------



## fuxy (29. April 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wann gekauft? Sollten ja eigentlich ein Jahr ab Kauf gültig sein!


 
Letztes Jahr kurz vor Saisonende , ne 5er .


----------



## jaamaa (29. April 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr kurz vor Saisonende , ne 5er .



Also bei 10+ wüsste ich auch nicht mehr, wie oft ich nun schon runter bin. Aber bei 3 Fahrten... das sollte noch ohne sich zu verzählen möglich sein . Da wünscht man sich doch wieder die alte gute Papierkarte mit Datumstempel zum Ablochen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. April 2012)

hatte eine noch mit einer fahrt, die funzte. dann hatte ich noch eine mit 3 fahrten, die ging nicht mehr, allerdings wurde angezeigt, Karte ungültig bzw verfallen und nicht verbraucht. Beim Chef Bescheid gegeben und ne neue KArte bekommen.


----------



## BergabSven (1. Mai 2012)

War ein echt feines langes WE in Braunlage.
Die Wartezeiten waren im grossen und ganzen erträglich.
Die alten Liftkarten vom letzten Jahr funktionierten problemlos.
Wenn jetzt noch die Monsterroller geshuttlet werden und die weiteren Transportgondeln kommen, dann ist alles supi


----------



## evilthommy (1. Mai 2012)

hallo, gibt es in braunlage irgendwelche grösseren sprünge oder sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brudertack (1. Mai 2012)

!!!


----------



## BergabSven (1. Mai 2012)

Kommt drauf an, was du unter gross verstehst.
Im Freeride haste am Start ne Dropbox.
Würde so auf 1m, 2m , 3m Schätzen.
Im Racetrack haste 2 schöne Roadgaps...ansonsten ist die Strecke relativ naturbelassen.


----------



## evilthommy (1. Mai 2012)

das gap sieht nice aus, 2-3m drops sind auch gut 

auf den meisten videos ist ja nix zu sehen, deswegen hab ich mal gefragt...


----------



## Igetyou (2. Mai 2012)

Am Sonntag wurden Fotos  geschossen. Wann werden diese hochgeladen oder wo können sie angeschaut werden?


----------



## lukidtm (2. Mai 2012)

also meine werden bald angeguckt und dann hier hochgeladen
Link Poste ich natürlich 

Waren 2 Richtig geile tage musste nur montag einmal 50min warten bis wir oben waren sonst hat es aber mega spaß gemacht und die strecken waren ansich auch in einem guten zustand!

Freu mich scho auf die nächsten Besuche

Luki


----------



## may (2. Mai 2012)

BergabSven schrieb:


> War ein echt feines langes WE in Braunlage.
> Die Wartezeiten waren im grossen und ganzen erträglich.
> Die alten Liftkarten vom letzten Jahr funktionierten problemlos.
> Wenn jetzt noch die Monsterroller geshuttlet werden und die weiteren Transportgondeln kommen, dann ist alles supi



Besteht die Diskussion, dass Monsteroller geshuttelt werden? Wenn ja, wär das ein Traum


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Mai 2012)

War das erste mal in dem Park und muss sagen, war absolut geil. Würde mich freuen wenn Bilder vom 01.05. hier auftauchen würden, wurde mehrmals fotografiert


----------



## outdoor (3. Mai 2012)

wenn´s um schulenberg geht bitte im dortigen forum tummeln, da gibt´s die infos.


----------



## outdoor (3. Mai 2012)

may schrieb:


> Besteht die Diskussion, dass Monsteroller geshuttelt werden? Wenn ja, wär das ein Traum



das ist eher unwahrscheinlich. erst mal schauen wie es mit den neuen transportgondeln läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Mai 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> wenn´s um schulenberg geht bitte im dortigen forum tummeln, da gibt´s die infos.


 
Nein geht um den Bikepark Braunlage am Wurmberg, deswegen sind wir hier doch richtig oder?


----------



## outdoor (4. Mai 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Nein geht um den Bikepark Braunlage am Wurmberg, deswegen sind wir hier doch richtig oder?


 

sorry, war nicht auf deinen beitrag gemünzt, das war ganz grundsätzlich gemeint.


----------



## tisch (4. Mai 2012)

ich werde die tage auch meine fotos durchschaun. evt. ist auch was dabei


----------



## tisch (5. Mai 2012)

so, hier sind die fotos vom sonntag (29.4.2012)
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.147827462014483.30909.100003616907259&type=3&l=e7bd74933a

mfg timo


----------



## fuxy (5. Mai 2012)

Schon gesehen ?
Ganz hübsch, zeigt aber leider nicht das ganze Potenzial des Wurmberges.
Trotzdem tolles Video und geile Mucke.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OTzuNh89bw"]Bikepark Braunlage 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## outdoor (5. Mai 2012)

bautag abgeschlossen... die 18 männer, jungs und frau haben sich mächtig für euch ins zeug gelegt!!! trotz regen und kälte haben sie unterhalb der mittelstation und der "kleinen klippe" richtig was geschafft -danke an alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (5. Mai 2012)

Na?....Und?.....Bilder ?


----------



## Igetyou (5. Mai 2012)

tisch schrieb:


> so, hier sind die fotos vom sonntag (29.4.2012)
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.147827462014483.30909.100003616907259&type=3&l=e7bd74933a
> 
> mfg timo



Coole Sache!!
THX für die Bilder!


----------



## tisch (5. Mai 2012)

hier sind die bilder von der süd dh. 










weitere hab ich nicht gemacht.


----------



## lukidtm (6. Mai 2012)

hier meine bilder vom letzen Wochenend: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/48901

Grüße Luki


----------



## Martina H. (7. Mai 2012)

Der Tag hat (trotz des miesepetrigen Wetters) richtig Spass gemacht - wir kommen gerne wieder


----------



## outdoor (7. Mai 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Der Tag hat (trotz des miesepetrigen Wetters) richtig Spass gemacht - wir kommen gerne wieder


 

prima, freut mich! ich werde den nächsten bautag demnächst hier, auf fb und der hp bekannt geben.


----------



## Nasum (7. Mai 2012)

Da sind wir dann wieder dabei. War eine tolle Sache am Samstag, essen war spitze.


----------



## outdoor (7. Mai 2012)

das freut den koch! und den chef! und den chefkoch und kochchef...


----------



## lukidtm (7. Mai 2012)

Ma mein run den Freeride runter in Braunlage.

Einmal fast gelegt und ein fast Baumklatscher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Luki


----------



## Igetyou (11. Mai 2012)

Am 17.5 ist frei Bahn für Biker oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (11. Mai 2012)

meines wissens : ja  

bin zu faul die hp zu checken


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Mai 2012)

laut Homepage: 

Ab Do., den 17.05. (Christi Himmelfahrt) permanent alle Einrichtung inkl. Bikepark geöffnet


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Mai 2012)

Hoffentlich sind dann auch die neuen Transportgondeln in Betrieb.


----------



## njoerd (11. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OTzuNh89bw"]Bikepark Braunlage 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


wie mache ich noch gleich diese vorschau für yt?


----------



## ILJA (11. Mai 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> Bikepark Braunlage 2012      - YouTube
> 
> 
> wie mache ich noch gleich diese vorschau für yt?


----------



## outdoor (11. Mai 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Am 17.5 ist frei Bahn für Biker oder?


 
ja, donnerstag 17.5. gehts los. aber ihr könnt diese wochenende nach schulenberg kommen.


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (13. Mai 2012)

wie sind die prognosen für männertag... wars da die letzten jahre voll (langes anstehen) oder wars erträglich?


----------



## fuxy (13. Mai 2012)

wAr_in_mY_heAd schrieb:


> wie sind die prognosen für männertag... wars da die letzten jahre voll (langes anstehen) oder wars erträglich?


 
Na rate mal ! Es ist wieder langes Wochenende, aber wenn die neuen Transportgondeln drin hängen können wir aufatmen.


----------



## may (13. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube ich werde das WE nicht nach Braunlage fahren. Was ich von letztem Jahr gehört habe hat mir gerreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (13. Mai 2012)

hm, ist am wochenende nicht auch das döööörtmasters? evt. könnte es dann doch nicht so voll sein.


----------



## enemy111 (13. Mai 2012)

jap dirtmasters in wibe


----------



## Schnitte (14. Mai 2012)

die waren ja letztes Jahr auch schon zum Männertag und trotzdem hat man ewig angestanden. Denke die Monsterrollerfahrer interessiert es weniger ob Dirtmasters statt finden oder nicht.
Gibt es nun schon eine offizielle Bestätigung hinsichtlich der Nutzung der neuen Transportgondeln ab Männertag?


----------



## Nasum (14. Mai 2012)

Ein Kumpel hat gerade beim Bikepark nachgefragt wie es aussieht mit den neuen Gondeln...wir warten auf Antwort.


----------



## Igetyou (14. Mai 2012)

Sehr gut!!
Bei Face Bock wirds auch schon diskutiert.


----------



## outdoor (14. Mai 2012)

die jungs von der seilbahn sind dran. so bald genaueres weiß informiere ich euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (14. Mai 2012)

sollte das warten zu lange dauern, ein wenig im liegestuhl chillen an der aloha alm oberhalb der talstation und ein kaltgetränk schlürfen...


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2012)

danke!


----------



## Pflaumenaugust (16. Mai 2012)

Auch wir kommen. 4 Mann aus GE


----------



## fuxy (17. Mai 2012)

War heute jemand, in Braunlage? Sind die neuen Gondeln eingehängt ?
Werde erst morgen in B. aufschlagen, wieviel war heute los, Wartezeiten ?


----------



## fuxy (18. Mai 2012)

War heute so um 10:30 in Braunlage, als ich in die Straße vom Parkplatz eingebogen bin traf mich fast der schlag. Eine Schlange bis kurz vor den Monsterrollerverleih.!!

Nix da mit zusätzlichen Transportgondeln !!!!

Die Betreiber der Seilbahn lernen es einfach nicht,  

"ES IST BRÜCKENTAG, DIE BUDE WIRD VOHOLL"

Anscheinend war der Winter wohl nicht lang genug um Transportgondeln zu ordern, Hauptsache letztes Jahr wurden die Preise angezogen. Hab dort noch einen Biker gefragt ob die neuen TG drin hängen, der sagte mir die kommen erst in der Kalenderwoche .....XY....


Hab dann gleich wieder umgedreht und bin woanders hingefahren, Ihr dürft mal raten wohin.


----------



## jaamaa (18. Mai 2012)

Werde auch gleich runter schreddern und mit die Schlange mal anschauen, bin aber vorher selber hoch


----------



## r0ckZ0r (18. Mai 2012)

@fuxy: Was heißt so eine Schlange in Wartezeit ausgedrückt?


----------



## LiF (18. Mai 2012)

Also wenn die bis zu dem Monsterrollern geht, rechne mal mit gut 1 - 1 1/2 Stunden!!


----------



## r0ckZ0r (18. Mai 2012)

LiF schrieb:


> Also wenn die bis zu dem Monsterrollern geht, rechne mal mit gut 1 - 1 1/2 Stunden!!



Ach herrje. Ist wohl nicht nur Brücken-, sondern auch Ferientag...


----------



## stephan- (18. Mai 2012)

There is no warteschlange in Schulenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (18. Mai 2012)

Bin vor 20min vorbei.... schätze mal so 30-40min. Und die neuen Gondeln stehen da überall rum...


----------



## evilthommy (18. Mai 2012)

Heute Wartezeit von 60 Minuten wir haben auf die Uhr geschaut.


----------



## fuxy (18. Mai 2012)

Die Betreiber der Seilbahn sind entweder Dumm oder Ignorant, an langen WE´s könnten sie einen Umsatz machen wie sonst nicht, schneller rauf heißt schneller wieder runter und das heißt die Punktekarten sind schneller verbraucht, da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln (60min Wartezeit )


----------



## r0ckZ0r (18. Mai 2012)

60 Minuten Wartezeit sind wirklich zu viel...


----------



## frabe8378910 (18. Mai 2012)

Also morgen doch Schulenberg oder Hahnenklee ...


----------



## ale2812 (18. Mai 2012)

3 punkte von mir:

am 16. Abends gab es laut homepage noch die tageskarte für 25.-
dann am nächsten tag am schalter: nope, es gibt nur noch punkte karten 10 punkte 29 euro... da hat der tag schonmal gut angefangen, besonders da der mann am schalter schön unfreundlich war

transportgondeln stehen sowohl in der talstation als auch auf dem parkplatz auf einen lkw!!! aber keine neuen eingebaut..

racetrack gesperrt, die landungen nach den walldrops sind sehr wackelig und wurden noch nciht instandgesetzt, überquerung der skisprungschanze nicht möglich

so guter letzt, entstand bei mir der eindruck als sei man als MTB biker nicht wirklich willkommen


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Mai 2012)

seltsme eindrücke, gestern war alles Top. Liftpersonal freundlich, einmal 20min in der Mittagszeit angestanden. Auf den Strecken kam manchmal innerhalb einer halben stunde 2Fahrer runter. Der Süd DH hat gerockt.
@ale welche Walldrop meinst du. es gibt eigentlich nur eine Wall.


----------



## HenningHarzcore (19. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht die wo du dich nicht runter traust? Am Norddownhill! Ich dachte echt der Knoten sei geplatzt aber das die Gondeln immer noch in der Warteschlange sind hätte ich nicht gedacht. Im Herbst letzten Jahres habe ich in der Mittelstation gesehen wie sie die ersten Profile zugeschnitten haben. Der Winter ist vorbei!!! Mal schauen was ja nicht ist kann ja noch werden


----------



## HenningHarzcore (19. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem "nicht runter traust" nicht zu ernst nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playjam (19. Mai 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> War heute so um 10:30 in Braunlage, als ich in die Straße vom Parkplatz eingebogen bin traf mich fast der schlag. Eine Schlange bis kurz vor den Monsterrollerverleih.!!



Da die meisten aus dem Umland nach dem Frühstück in Richtung Braunlage aufbrechen, ist Ankunft Talstation um 10:30 einfach viel zu spät. Wie ein volles Wochenende im Winter aussieht, siehe Anhang.

Meist hat man jedoch morgens, bevor die Tagesgäste angereist sind, bis ca. 10:00 Uhr und ab Nachmittags ca. 15:00 Uhr, wenn alle wieder abgereist sind, keine oder nur geringe Wartezeiten.

Im nächsten Jahr soll noch ein Sessellift am Kaffeehorst zum Gipfel als Ersatz für den vor einiger Zeit abgebauten Hexenritt-Lift die Seilbahn entlasten. Das Projekt wird allerdings von den üblichen Verdächtigen (Grüne, NaBu etc) kritisiert. Wer das Projekt unterstützen will, kann bis zum 31.5. bei der Unterschriftenaktion mitmachen. Die Vordrucke sind hier: Wurmberg 2013 - Wir sind dafür!


----------



## BikeTiefling (19. Mai 2012)

ZurÃ¼ck von einem schÃ¶nen Tag am Wurmberg, hier meine Meinung:
Wir hatten wieder sehr viel SpaÃ in Braunlage. Es lÃ¤sst sich einfach sehr gut ein Familienausflug mit dem Parkbesuch verbinden (mit abschlieÃender StÃ¤rkung im Basislager ;-). 
Die Strecken gefallen uns und so gute Bedingungen wie heute sind selten. Man merkt dass sich der Park entwickelt.
ABER was zum Henker soll die Aktion mit den Transportgondeln?!?
Ist ja schÃ¶n, dass die paar Wanderer sich die Gondel aussuchen kÃ¶nnen und nicht warten mÃ¼ssen. Als Nicht-Biker hatte ich hoch und runter keine Wartezeit und war mit Kind allein in der Gondel.
(Weit angereiste) Biker kann so was allerdings abschrecken. Von dehnen die geblieben sind haben meiner Meinung nach viele Sektionstraining gemacht, um der Warteschlange zu entgehen.  Sehr effektiv fÃ¼r die Bahn â¦ es verschlieÃt sich mir einfach warum die KapazitÃ¤ten nicht maximal genutzt werden!

GruÃ BT
PS: Um die richtigen Ansprechpersonen direkt zu erreichen; geht der Beitrag in Kopie auf die Parkseite. http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/service_kontakt.php


----------



## outdoor (20. Mai 2012)

HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> Vielleicht die wo du dich nicht runter traust? Am Norddownhill! Ich dachte echt der Knoten sei geplatzt aber das die Gondeln immer noch in der Warteschlange sind hätte ich nicht gedacht. Im Herbst letzten Jahres habe ich in der Mittelstation gesehen wie sie die ersten Profile zugeschnitten haben. Der Winter ist vorbei!!! Mal schauen was ja nicht ist kann ja noch werden


 

die bahn arbietet daran


----------



## outdoor (20. Mai 2012)

ich weiß, dass die bahn probleme bei den wartungsarbeiten hatte, da mussten die auf teiel aus österreich warten und damit hat sich alles verzögert, vielleicht auch die fertigstellung der neuen gondeln?


----------



## fuxy (20. Mai 2012)

Wir waren gestern zu 2 da und ich muß dem Bauteam ein fettes Lob aussprechen ich ziehe meinen Helm vor euch.

Die neuen Sachen sind super gebaut und nicht zu hoch oder zu schwer für Anfänger, fortgeschrittene wie Dome und Ich können da mit Speed drüber. Der Spaßfaktor ist auf alle Fälle gestiegen.

Aber eine Frage habe ich noch , ab der Mittelstation, kurz nach dem Table, da wurde letztes Jahr ein Sprung reingebaut ( so ne Art double oder Road Gab ), gestern haben wir gesehen das zwischen Sprung und Landung ein ca 50 cm Tiefes Loch ausgeschachtet wurde, habt Ihr das was vergessen oder wozu ist das ?  Soll da ein Fundament hin ? Wer zu kurz springt fliegt voll rein.


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Mai 2012)

das mit dem Loch hatten wir schon angesprochen am Bautag. Da soll noch entwässerung gemacht werden und so. allerdings hatte es uns auchgewundert das es am 17.05. immer noch da war. Mein Kumpel hat sich nciht rüber getraut mit diesem Loch.
@dirk: bitte lass das endlich von christian zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (21. Mai 2012)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @ale welche Walldrop meinst du. es gibt eigentlich nur eine Wall.



die letzten drops (von den steinmauern) auf dem racetrack vor der skisprunganlage

echt schade, dass die strecke noch nicht frei ist, hat mich sehr enttäuscht


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Mai 2012)

achso die meinst du.


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Mai 2012)

niederschmetternde kritik .
nur zur info.
derjenige der das geschrieben hat, ist einer der baumeister im deister. 
also nicht i-wer, sondern einern, der sehr sehr viel ahnung hat :"

Ich hab mich heute selber beschenkt und bin mit Momme und Marc in den Bikepark Braunlage gefahren. Das hätte ich mal lassen sollen. Es wurde ja viel gebaut im letzten Jahr von ein paar netten Menschen, aber besser wäre es gewesen den bestehenden Kram auf fahrbar zu pimpen.
Soviel schlecht gebaute Stunts in einem Park hab ich noch nie gesehen. Olli Fuhrmann gehört nicht bezahlt, sondern verkloppt!
Mich kriegt da dieses Jahr keiner mehr hin.
Und als Krönung. Tageskarte gibs nich mehr, dafür 10er Karte für 29 Euro! Achso, Parken kost noch 4 Euro extra.
Ick glob es hackt!

Naja, wenigstens die Sonne gabs für lau. "



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9526924&postcount=7441


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Mai 2012)

Tolle Kritik, man sollte aber auch schreiben welche Stunts ect. sonst ist keinen damit geholfen. Das mit den Park Tickets wurde oft genug angesprochen, das kommt von der Stadt Braunlage selbst.


----------



## Ripgid (22. Mai 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> niederschmetternde kritik .
> nur zur info.
> derjenige der das geschrieben hat, ist einer der baumeister im deister.
> also nicht i-wer, sondern einern, der sehr sehr viel ahnung hat :"
> ...



Was hast du denn gegen Punktekarten? 10er Punktekarten und Tageskarten haben sich preislich wenig genommen. Die verbleibenden Fahrten kannst du dir doch fürs nächste mal aufsparen, oder bist du einer der wenigen die 10+ Abfahrten am Tag machen?

Bikes für mehrere tausend Euro in Petto, aber wegen 4 Parkgebühr wird gemosert. Sorry, das offenbart sich mir nicht.. Wir können doch froh sein, dass uns überhaupt so etwas in unmittelbarer Nähe geboten wird!


----------



## Surtre (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn man sich ein paar der letzten Seiten des Threads anschaut, aus dem das Zitat stammt, wird einem evtl. die emotionale Lage des Zitierenden und des Zitierten etwas klarer, womit Aussage womöglich besser interpretierbar wird. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490221&page=298&highlight=braunlage


----------



## stephan- (22. Mai 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Bikes für mehrere tausend Euro in Petto, aber wegen 4 Parkgebühr wird gemosert. Sorry, das offenbart sich mir nicht.. Wir können doch froh sein, dass uns überhaupt so etwas in unmittelbarer Nähe geboten wird!




Schön, wenn du im Geld schwimmst. Ich sehe es eher so: Gerade _weil_ das Rad so teuer ist, hab ich wenig Bock, auch noch für einen völlig zerbombten Parkplatz zu bezahlen. Deine Argumentation "das überhaupt was geboten wird" ist leider auch sehr schwach. Vielleicht gibts ja bald noch Streckennutzungsgebühren, der Lift wird teurer und der Parkplatz ebenso, aber hauptsache es gibt was. 

Als ich mal eine der Ticket-Schreiberinnen gefragt hab, warum eigentlich das Parken so viel kostet, wenn man schon ordentlich Geld für die Bahn zahlt, hieß es, das sei zur Instandhaltung. Da wusste ich nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Seid ihr schonmal mit mehr als 10km/h über den Parkplatz gefahren? 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJUIzGhE10g"]Russisches Schlagloch      - YouTube[/nomedia] (Einbetten krieg ich leider nicht hin?)

So viel zur Instandhaltung.


----------



## ale2812 (22. Mai 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gegen Punktekarten? 10er Punktekarten und Tageskarten haben sich preislich wenig genommen. Die verbleibenden Fahrten kannst du dir doch fÃ¼rs nÃ¤chste mal aufsparen, oder bist du einer der wenigen die 10+ Abfahrten am Tag machen?
> 
> Bikes fÃ¼r mehrere tausend Euro in Petto, aber wegen 4â¬ ParkgebÃ¼hr wird gemosert. Sorry, das offenbart sich mir nicht.. Wir kÃ¶nnen doch froh sein, dass uns Ã¼berhaupt so etwas in unmittelbarer NÃ¤he geboten wird!



wenn geld keine rolle spielt...

wenn man unter der woche da ist, halbwegs kondition hat und schnell ist, schafft man alle 30-35 min eine Abfahrt. das nicht vorhanden sein einer Tageskarte ist also auf jeden fall negativ und geht auch in richtung abzocke! mit den preisen kann man locker um die 35-40 Euro pro tag da lassen... 

ich empfinde es auch als abzocke, noch parkplatz gebÃ¼hren bei den kosten zu nehmen! es ist doch eine frechheit! und dazu gibt es nicht einmal freundliches personal! wenn man sich nicht willkommen fÃ¼hlt und dann auch noch ausgenommen wird, lÃ¤uft irgendwas falsch. aber mit den meisten menschen kann man es ja machen


----------



## axl65 (22. Mai 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Schön, wenn du im Geld schwimmst. Ich sehe es eher so: Gerade _weil_ das Rad so teuer ist, hab ich wenig Bock, auch noch für einen völlig zerbombten Parkplatz zu bezahlen. Deine Argumentation "das überhaupt was geboten wird" ist leider auch sehr schwach. Vielleicht gibts ja bald noch Streckennutzungsgebühren, der Lift wird teurer und der Parkplatz ebenso, aber hauptsache es gibt was.
> 
> Als ich mal eine der Ticket-Schreiberinnen gefragt hab, warum eigentlich das Parken so viel kostet, wenn man schon ordentlich Geld für die Bahn zahlt, hieß es, das sei zur Instandhaltung. Da wusste ich nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Seid ihr schonmal mit mehr als 10km/h über den Parkplatz gefahren?
> Russisches Schlagloch      - YouTube (Einbetten krieg ich leider nicht hin?)
> ...



Eigentlich ist die Sache doch ganz einfach,der Parkplatz ist Gebührenpflichtig,
so Du ihn benutzt musst du zahlen.
Du willst dies nicht???Also benutzt Du ihn nicht.
Solltest Du dagegen wirklich etwas unternehmen wollen,um  den Zustand des Parkplatzes
zu verändern,wende Dich mit Fotos und einem gepfefferten Beschwerdebrief an die Stadt
Braunlage.Eine Diskussion mit der Ordnungsamtbediensteten ist so sinnlos 
wie ein Kropf. 


axl


----------



## stephan- (22. Mai 2012)

Ich habe nicht mit denen diskutiert, ich habe lediglich mal freundlich nachgefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (22. Mai 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht mit denen diskutiert, ich habe lediglich mal freundlich nachgefragt.



Okay,dann hast Du eben freundlich nachgefragt,ändert aber nichts daran
daß sich dadurch nichts tun wird.
Ich entnahm Deinem Posting den Wunsch nach Verbesserung der Parkplatzbeschaffenheit.

axl


----------



## stephan- (22. Mai 2012)

Das hast du falsch verstanden. Aber von jedem Parker 4â¬ zu nehmen fÃ¼r einen Parkplatz der nur aus LÃ¶chern besteht find ich schon etwas lustig. Aber ich parke dort eh nicht, daher pell ich mir n Ei drauf und wollte nur mal meinen Teil dazu abgeben


----------



## axl65 (22. Mai 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Das hast du falsch verstanden. Aber von jedem Parker 4 zu nehmen für einen Parkplatz der nur aus Löchern besteht find ich schon etwas lustig. Aber ich parke dort eh nicht, daher pell ich mir n Ei drauf und wollte nur mal meinen Teil dazu abgeben



Siehst Du,Du hättest nun der Held von Braunlages zerbombtesten 
Parkplatz werden können,stattdessen nur Palaver.

Danke für Nichts !!!

axl


----------



## Deleted 28330 (22. Mai 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Soviel schlecht gebaute Stunts in einem Park hab ich noch nie gesehen. Olli Fuhrmann gehört nicht bezahlt, sondern verkloppt!



so siehts aus.

@axl65: ich verstehe deinen standpunkt nicht. stephan regt sich (zurecht, wie ich finde) über den parkplatz auf. und du sagst, er soll lieber versuchen, die welt zu einem besseren ort zu machen oder alternativ woanders fahren. ist das ein versuch den bikepark braunlage zu verteidigen und mich davon zu überzeugen, nach braunlage zu fahren? klappt leider nicht so recht.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. Mai 2012)

Popcorn!


----------



## axl65 (22. Mai 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> so siehts aus.
> 
> @axl65: ich verstehe deinen standpunkt nicht. stephan regt sich (zurecht, wie ich finde) über den parkplatz auf. und du sagst, er soll lieber versuchen, die welt zu einem besseren ort zu machen oder alternativ woanders fahren. ist das ein versuch den bikepark braunlage zu verteidigen und mich davon zu überzeugen, nach braunlage zu fahren? klappt leider nicht so recht.



Woanders parken heißt nicht woanders hinfahren.
Ich verteidige Braunlage nicht,Braunlage ist mir völlig egal.
Wo Du hinfährst ist mir um so mehr egal.
Letztendlich musst Du meinen Standpunkt nicht verstehen,
ist mir noch viel egaler als Braunlage und wo Du hinfährst.

Sich hier über den Parkplatz in Braunlage aufzuregen ändert 
die Verhältnisse dort nicht.Hatte ich aber schon erklärt.

axl


----------



## jaamaa (22. Mai 2012)

Parken war da früher umsonst, heute zahlt man - auf öffentl. Toiletten Pippi machen war früher auch umsonst, heute zahlt man überall...
..ist halt so, hat aber nichts mit dem Park zu tun


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. Mai 2012)

Also weniger oft unterwegs aufs Klo gehen, dann könnt ihr euch auch das Parkticket leisten?


----------



## nullstein (22. Mai 2012)

Nur Mimosen hier...ist ja wie die Leute,die immer und überall über die Spritpreise mosern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (22. Mai 2012)

Nach den ausufernden Diskusionen Ã¼ber ParkgebÃ¼hren und wie ich finde, abwechslungsreiche interessante Strecken hier ein paar Fakten. Das Team der Wurmbergseilbahn hat schnell und freundlich auf meinen Kommentar geantwortet.



BikeTiefling schrieb:


> ZurÃ¼ck von einem schÃ¶nen Tag am Wurmberg, hier meine Meinung:
> Wir hatten wieder sehr viel SpaÃ in Braunlage. Es lÃ¤sst sich einfach sehr gut ein Familienausflug mit dem Parkbesuch verbinden (mit abschlieÃender StÃ¤rkung im Basislager ;-).
> Die Strecken gefallen uns und so gute Bedingungen wie heute sind selten. Man merkt dass sich der Park entwickelt.
> ABER was zum Henker soll die Aktion mit den Transportgondeln?!?
> ...



Hier der Teil zum Park:
 
...
Zum Bikepark lÃ¤sst sich nur Eines sagen: Generalprobe miÃlungen!

 Zum Teufel mit dem Henker!!
 Denn der scheint uns direkt in der RestÃ¼berholung krÃ¤ftig in die Suppe 
gespuckt zu haben.

 Unsere Mannschaft war lÃ¤ngst so eingeteilt und bereits auch dabei, die 
neuen Transporter zu fertigen, um unsere dann
 insgesamt 18 StÃ¼ck zu diesem "Vatertags-Wochenende" in den 
Seilbahn-Umlauf einzubinden.

 Da kam unvorhersehbar und plÃ¶tzlich ein mÃ¤chtiges, bau- und 
sicherheitstechnisches Problem an der Seilbahn auf.
 Um dieses Problem zu lÃ¶sen, mussten wir leider fÃ¼r die restlichen Tage 
der Revision nahezu das gesamte Personal einsetzen
 und andere, anstehende Dinge vernachlÃ¤ssigen.

 GlaubÂ´ mal, das Problem mit den "halbfertigen" Transportern tut uns am 
meisten weh - es war leider fÃ¼r dieses lange Wochenende
 aber nicht mehr zu lÃ¶sen.

 Wir standen bei dem Seilbahnproblem sogar vor der Situation, sie noch 
weitere Tage geschlossen zu halten.

 Wir konnten unsere "hausinternen" Probleme dann bis einschl. Mittwoch 
lÃ¶sen, waren aber leider durch den Zeitverlust gezwungen,
 ab BetriebserÃ¶ffnung am Donnerstag nur wieder die 12 Alt-Transporter 
kreiseln zu lassen.

 Am nÃ¤chsten (Pfingst-) Wochenende ist dieses Thema dann wohl hoffentlich 
endlich Geschichte!

 In diesem Sinne,
 viele GrÃ¼Ãe
 vom Team der Wurmbergseilbahn


und aktuell von heute:


...
Ãbrigens klappt alles, wie angedroht. 
18 Transporter fertig (Mi.), Do. Probelauf!!
 Racetrack fertig, seit Di. befahrbar.

 GrÃ¼Ãe vom Wurmberg


GruÃ BT


----------



## fuxy (22. Mai 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Popcorn!


 
Definitiv Popcorn.!!

Wann fahren wir mal wieder ?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. Mai 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Definitiv Popcorn.!!
> 
> Wann fahren wir mal wieder ?



Juli? August? September?

Direkt, wenn der Arzt das GO! gibt!


----------



## fuxy (22. Mai 2012)

Wasn passiert ?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. Mai 2012)

Tossy 3 bei der Konkurrenz im Sauerland 

Bei meinen Videos ist eins vom Sturz dabei.


----------



## outdoor (22. Mai 2012)

thema parkplatz: der wird umgebaut, ob noch in diesem jahr kann ich nicht sagen. ich glaube auch auf anderen großen parkplätzen werden gebühren erhoben. der parkplatz gehört der stadt, nicht der seilbahn - damit ist glaube ich alles gesagt...

thema ticket-preise: wenn ihr das tagesticket beibehalten wollt solltet ihr (alle die das wollen) euch direkt an die seilbahn wenden - über die homepage oder auf der bikepark-homepage über "kontakt". 

thema streckenqualität: ich kann das pauschalgemecker nicht mehr hören. es jedem 100% recht zu machen ist nicht möglich, wenn es so ******* ist musst du wo anders fahren! fuhrmann baut hier seit 2 jahren nicht mehr. es sind hier insgesamt rund 20 jungs im rahmen der bautage am basteln die ALLE selber fahren. ich wage zu behaupten, dass der eine oder andere auch ohne stützräder den berg runter kommt. dann komm an einem bautag vorbei und bring dich ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## may (22. Mai 2012)

outdoor bringt es auf den Punkt.
Thema Parkplatz: Ich löse einfach kein Ticket. 2 von 3 mal geht es gut. 5 euro Strafe,  aber trotzdem noch 7 Euro gespart. In Winterberg ist es noch besser: Tagesticket 6 Euro. 3 mal dürft ihr raten was ich mache...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Mai 2012)

may schrieb:


> outdoor bringt es auf den Punkt.
> Thema Parkplatz: Ich löse einfach kein Ticket. 2 von 3 mal geht es gut. 5 euro Strafe,  aber trotzdem noch 7 Euro gespart. In Winterberg ist es noch besser: Tagesticket 6 Euro. 3 mal dürft ihr raten was ich mache...



Die Nummer hat aber einen Haken: Die gute Dame geht mehrfach über den Parkplatz. Wenn sie dich ein zweites Mal aufschreibt erhöht sich die Summe wenn ich mich recht entsinne auf 15. Da scheinst du bisher Glück gehabt zu haben.


----------



## ILJA (22. Mai 2012)

Ääähm.... Am Kaffehorst parken???


----------



## ohneworte (22. Mai 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> wenn geld keine rolle spielt...
> 
> wenn man unter der woche da ist, halbwegs kondition hat und schnell ist, schafft man alle 30-35 min eine Abfahrt. das nicht vorhanden sein einer Tageskarte ist also auf jeden fall negativ und geht auch in richtung abzocke! mit den preisen kann man locker um die 35-40 Euro pro tag da lassen...
> 
> ich empfinde es auch als abzocke, noch parkplatz gebühren bei den kosten zu nehmen! es ist doch eine frechheit! und dazu gibt es nicht einmal freundliches personal! wenn man sich nicht willkommen fühlt und dann auch noch ausgenommen wird, läuft irgendwas falsch. aber mit den meisten menschen kann man es ja machen



Das mit den 30-35 Minuten musst Du mir mal über den ganzen Tag verteilt zeigen. Ohne jede Pause versteht sich natürlich und die Kosten würde ich mittragen!


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Mai 2012)

Da mein Kumpel meinen Beitrag aus einem anderen Thread hier ungefragt reingestellt hat und damit diese Diskussion vom Stapel gelassen hat, werd ich versuchen mal meine Meinung zu äußern.

Ich habe kein Problem damit 29 Euro für einen Tag zu bezahlen, die 10er Karte entspricht ja etwa einer Tageskarte. Aber, Bedingung ist, das jemand mir am Ende des Tages das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht kloppen muß, und das ist definitiv nicht so.

Ich bezahl auch 10 Euro für's Parken, wenn jemand mir dafür noch die Frontscheibe poliert. Aber wenn ich werktags auf einen Parkplatz komme, der so groß wie 2 Fußballfelder ist, und außer mir dort noch 20 andere Autos stehen, hinterlässt das zumindest ein flaues Gefühl.

Ich respektiere auch die Arbeit der Leute die dort für ne Wurst und ein Ticket malochen. Glaubt mir, ich hab schon genug gebastelt. Aber das halte ich für den falschen Weg. Wann wollt ihr denn bei 7 Strecken in der Länge fertig werden?
Wenn man die Biker unbedingt in Braunlage haben will, warum arbeiten nicht Alle zusammen? Bikepark, Gemeinde und Gastronomie. Einmal richtig Geld in die Hand genommen und einen Streckenbauprofi bezahlt. Potential ist genug da, vom brutalen DH bis zum flowigen Supertrail.
Aber der Park ist im Moment nur für Leute mit einer gewissen Fahrtechnik und nicht so schlechten Fitness spaßig. Wenn DH-Papa mit seiner ganzen Familie anreisen will, wird's schwierig. Den Kids fallen die Arme ab bis zum Ziel.

Zu den Stunts. Da werden recht gute Shores gebaut, aber irgendjemand vergißt permanent die Landung. Dropbatterie, mittlerer Drop ist ziemlich stumpf, der hohe rechte hat ja jetzt eine steile Landung bekommen, aber warum wird die so schmal gebaut? Wenn ihr euch schon die Arbeit macht, dann baut das doch etwas sicherer.
Der Shore weiter unten mit den Rasenplatten als Landung. Wollt ihr mich veralbern? Waagerecht!!! Ach nein, ist ja eher ein Gegenhang!
Daneben ein Shore mit Baumstumpf als Landung. Hä?
Das große Roadgap. Schönes Ding, aber ist Euch klar, das wenn jemand die Landung versemmelt, das Fangnetz garnicht trifft. Der fliegt 3m rechts vorbei in die Botanik. Das ist nicht nur schlecht sondern eventuell gefährlich.
Gibt noch mehr zu meckern, aber ich will nicht übertreiben. Einige neue Sachen, die im letzten Jahr entstanden sind, sind nicht schlecht und auch ganz spaßig.
Was mir allerdings auch aufgefallen ist, ist das man die Strecken gefühlt kaum unterscheiden kann. Außer verschiedene Namen, is irgendwie Alles zu ähnlich.

Das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, und Ihr dürft mich jetzt gern auseinandernehmen.

@Outdoor
Ich werde mich leider nicht einbringen können, da mir die Arbeit, die wir hier im Deister mit unseren legalen Strecken haben schon zuviel wird, aber ich lade Dich ein mal vorbeizukommen. Da kannste Dir mal anschauen, wenn Du möchtest, wie man eine sehr spaßige Strecke mit wenig Gefälle hinbekommt.


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Mai 2012)

Mir ist grad noch eingefallen, das Du ja jetzt auch der Chefe von Schulenberg bist.
Dort sehen wir uns.


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Mai 2012)

Einen Punkt hab ich noch.
Outdoor,du schreibst weiter oben das man es nicht Jedem 100% recht machen kann. Aber genau das ist der Fehler, den viele Parks in D-land machen. Man sollte es als Bikepark zum obersten Ziel machen, es Jedem Recht zu machen, dann kann man auch mit JEDEM Geld verdienen.

Der Normalodurchschnittsbiker is nicht der raceorientierte DH-Fighter der versucht seine Laktatschwelle nach oben zu bekommen beim Übertrampeln von Steinfeldern. Davon gibt's zu wenig.
Der normale Biker in Deutschland hat eine mittlere Fahrtechnik, gepaart mit einer mittelprächtigen Kondition und daraus resultierend meist mittleren Federweg.

Wenn ihr es also schaffen würdet einen 4,5 km langen kurvigen Flowtrail, voll mit Anliegern, Tables usw. zu installieren und dazu auf den Dh-Strecken ein paar fette Sprünge mit großen sicheren Landungen, dann würden Euch die Leute die Bude einrennen.

Sind nur Gedanken von mir, und ich weiß auch garnicht ob das möglich ist, Baugenehmigung, NABU usw. Aber wenn es nicht geht, ist es einfach nur schade um das riesige Potential des Parks. Ihr habt Alles was man braucht um ne fette Nummerzu werden.

Grüße!

Outdoor, falls Du vorbeikommen solltest, ich geb auch Kaffee und Kuchen aus.


----------



## njoerd (23. Mai 2012)

ich bin dabei


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wenn ihr es also schaffen würdet einen 4,5 km langen kurvigen Flowtrail, voll mit Anliegern, Tables usw. zu installieren und dazu auf den Dh-Strecken ein paar fette Sprünge mit großen sicheren Landungen, dann würden Euch die Leute die Bude einrennen.


 
WORD 


Wobei ich die ganze Aufregung hier nicht verstehen kann, so schlecht wie oft beschrieben ist der Park gar nicht. Klar gibt es einige Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten, aber die gibt es fast überall.


----------



## stephan- (23. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wenn ihr es also schaffen würdet einen 4,5 km langen kurvigen Flowtrail, voll mit Anliegern, Tables usw. zu installieren und dazu auf den Dh-Strecken ein paar fette Sprünge mit großen sicheren Landungen, dann würden Euch die Leute die Bude einrennen.



Dis!
Gerade ab der Mittelstation ist für vernünftigen DH eigentlich zu wenig Gefälle da, hier könnte eine flowige Line mit großen Tables wirklich punkten. Siehe z.B. A-Line in Whistler.  Zumal es in eher flacheren Stücken auch nicht so schnell Probleme mit Bremswellen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (23. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Aber wenn es nicht geht, ist es einfach nur schade um das riesige Potential des Parks. Ihr habt Alles was man braucht um ne fette Nummerzu werden.





Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wenn man die Biker unbedingt in Braunlage haben will, warum arbeiten nicht Alle zusammen? Bikepark, Gemeinde und Gastronomie. Einmal richtig Geld in die Hand genommen und einen Streckenbauprofi bezahlt. Potential ist genug da, vom brutalen DH bis zum flowigen Supertrail.



Genau da ist das Problem, denke ich. Der Betreiber hat schon einmal Unmengen an Geld für den Park ausgegeben und es wurde nur gemeckert. Jetzt soll er nochmal richtig Geld ausgeben?
Wir als Biker sehen das Potential, das der Berg hat, der Betreiber allerdings nicht. Versuch doch mal jemanden zu erklären, wofür du drei verschiedene Bikes mit 100mm, 160mm und 200mm Federweg brauchst, der keine Ahnung von Fahrrädern hat, das dürfte aufs selbe rauslaufen, als wenn du dem Betreiber sagst, dass da ne geile Shoreline hin kann, eine flowige Brechsandstrecke fehlt, unten auf den Parkplatz ein chilliger Pumptrack anstelle dieser komischen Bauten hin kann und besser ankommen würde...





Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Was mir allerdings auch aufgefallen ist, ist das man die Strecken gefühlt kaum unterscheiden kann. Außer verschiedene Namen, is irgendwie Alles zu ähnlich.


----------



## Dome1605 (23. Mai 2012)

Wundert mich, dass das hier noch gar nicht erwähnt wurde  Dann mach ich das halt mal:











Edit: Verdammt ist das groß geraten


----------



## evilthommy (23. Mai 2012)

Gibt doch garkeine fetten Sprünge wo wollen die den den whip kontest machen?!


----------



## Resendisback (23. Mai 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> WORD
> 
> 
> Wobei ich die ganze Aufregung hier nicht verstehen kann, so schlecht wie oft beschrieben ist der Park gar nicht. Klar gibt es einige Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten, aber die gibt es fast überall.



Wer es schafft, ALLE Leute zufrieden zu stellen, jeden einzelnen für sich, darf sich Gott nennen, würde ich meinen 

@Dome1605 , bitte größer, man erkennt garnichts


----------



## outdoor (23. Mai 2012)

evilthommy schrieb:


> Gibt doch garkeine fetten Sprünge wo wollen die den den whip kontest machen?!


 
es ist bei diesem opening NICHT beabsichtigt in world cup dimensionen vor zu stoßen und irgendwelche rekorde zu brechen. darum sind es auch fun races und nichts wo mit "harten bandagen" zur sache gegangen werden muss. hätte der park das zum ziel wäre längst die ab und zu geforderten "dicke eier" sprünge zig-fach gebaut.
so ist es auch mit dem "whip contest", das wird am übungsparcours stattfinden. wenn du willst nenn es whipchen


----------



## evilthommy (23. Mai 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> es ist bei diesem opening NICHT beabsichtigt in world cup dimensionen vor zu stoßen und irgendwelche rekorde zu brechen. darum sind es auch fun races und nichts wo mit "harten bandagen" zur sache gegangen werden muss. hätte der park das zum ziel wäre längst die ab und zu geforderten "dicke eier" sprünge zig-fach gebaut.
> so ist es auch mit dem "whip contest", das wird am übungsparcours stattfinden. wenn du willst nenn es whipchen





aso, na dann.... und das auf table, wo man eh zu lahm ist um drüber zu kommen^^


----------



## fuxy (23. Mai 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> es ist bei diesem opening NICHT beabsichtigt in world cup dimensionen vor zu stoßen und irgendwelche rekorde zu brechen. darum sind es auch fun races und nichts wo mit "harten bandagen" zur sache gegangen werden muss. hätte der park das zum ziel wäre längst die ab und zu geforderten "dicke eier" sprünge zig-fach gebaut.
> so ist es auch mit dem "whip contest", das wird am übungsparcours stattfinden. wenn du willst nenn es whipchen


 

Und das ist auch gut so !!!

So ein Park muß für ALLE was haben und nicht nur für die Oberchecker.

Warum ist den die Freeride in Willingen so beliebt?
Weil da Papa auch mit seinem 5 jährigen DH Nachwuchs runterrollern kann


----------



## outdoor (23. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Einen Punkt hab ich noch.
> Outdoor,du schreibst weiter oben das man es nicht Jedem 100% recht machen kann. Aber genau das ist der Fehler, den viele Parks in D-land machen. Man sollte es als Bikepark zum obersten Ziel machen, es Jedem Recht zu machen, dann kann man auch mit JEDEM Geld verdienen.
> 
> Der Normalodurchschnittsbiker is nicht der raceorientierte DH-Fighter der versucht seine Laktatschwelle nach oben zu bekommen beim Übertrampeln von Steinfeldern. Davon gibt's zu wenig.
> ...


 

dass man es allen recht machen kann, da wage ich zu widersprechen. man kann sicherlich elemente bauen die sowohl guten als auch weniger guten fahrern gleich viel spaß machen, aber es gibt immer noch welche denen es nicht passt und die es meinen besser zu wissen.

klar gibt es auch total falsche ansätze wie sprünge die auf bäume zielen, elemente ohne landung, langweilige passagen, zu wenig flow - damit haben wir genug zu tun, das auf 20 km länge zu optimieren.

das ein schicker flowtrail wunderbar wäre, da sind sich wohl alle einig. dass die seilbahn nicht endlos geld hat, erschwert leider die realisierung. der park wurde mit einem bestimmten budget gebaut, das war nicht zu knapp. diese mittel können nicht noch mal ausgegeben werden, deshalb müssen die fehler der vergangenheit schritt für schritt über die bautage reduziert werden.

auch im rahmen des skigebiet-ausbaus können einige korrekturen erfolgen. aber so zwischendurch noch mal im großen stil eine strecke komplett neu zu gestalten ist eher nicht drin - leider.


----------



## outdoor (23. Mai 2012)

evilthommy schrieb:


> aso, na dann.... und das auf table, wo man eh zu lahm ist um drüber zu kommen^^


 
du kannst in der zeit ja unbehelligt das roadgap am race-dh nutzen. braunlage ist braunlage und nicht das dirtmasters.

wie wäre es denn, den anlauf ein wenig zu verlängern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilthommy (23. Mai 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> du kannst in der zeit ja unbehelligt das roadgap am race-dh nutzen. braunlage ist braunlage und nicht das dirtmasters.
> 
> wie wäre es denn, den anlauf ein wenig zu verlängern....





ne lass mal, das is auch son ding mit dem roadgap , von klein auf riesen gross, aber was mittleres ist nicht vorhanden....


und um landungen zu bauen brauch man kein geld, lieber wird es für betonsteine ausgegeben, die nach einem drop eingebaut werden, damit man schön hart landet, oben auf der freeride, naja


----------



## stephan- (23. Mai 2012)

evilthommy schrieb:


> aso, na dann.... und das auf table, wo man eh zu lahm ist um drüber zu kommen^^



Solltest vielleicht mal an deiner Fahrtechnik feilen und nicht alles auf die Umstände abwälzen.

So, damit bin ich raus.


----------



## ale2812 (23. Mai 2012)

ich glaube hier projezieren einige ihren unmut auf die falsche seite! richtet euren unmut an den seilbahn betreiber und die gemeinde! 

und leute, die hier einen bikepark für familien mit kleinkindern fordern, sind so dermaßen realitätsfern, dass es mir schon leid tut.


----------



## tisch (23. Mai 2012)

evilthommy schrieb:


> und um landungen zu bauen brauch man kein geld, lieber wird es für betonsteine ausgegeben, die nach einem drop eingebaut werden, damit man schön hart landet, oben auf der freeride, naja




naja, wenn du erde, mineralgemisch und weitere baumeterialien kostenlos bekommst kannste gerne was in braunlage vorbeibringen. würde sich die seilbahn glaube sehr drüber freuen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. Mai 2012)

Sorry, ale2812, aber aus deinem Beitrag entnehme ich, das du noch nie in Whistler warst.
Dort liegt der Frauenanteil mittlerweile bei 30% und der Anteil der Kids ist auch ziemlich hoch.
An der Northshore kann es dir auch passieren, das du einen Sportlehrer mit einem Dutzend 10jähriger Kids triffst. Dort werden nämlich auch dafür Strecken gebaut.

Aber stimmt, das ist so realitätsfern, das sowas in Deutschland passiert, das es mir schon leid tut.


Mir ist schon klar, das mit begrenzten Mitteln nicht viel zu machen ist. Ich wollte auch nur versuchen ein paar Denkanstöße zu geben, in der Hoffnung das vllt das Eine oder Andere mitgenommen wird.
Ich wollte auch Niemanden auf die Füße treten.


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Mai 2012)

evilthommy schrieb:


> und um landungen zu bauen brauch man kein geld, lieber wird es für betonsteine ausgegeben, die nach einem drop eingebaut werden, damit man schön hart landet, oben auf der freeride, naja



Soweit ich weiß war das noch der Herr Fuhrmann, an vielen stellen wurden diese Steine uahc schon rausgebaut nur leider noch nicht überall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (24. Mai 2012)

Ich find die Steine als Landung nicht schlimm, das erspart Plegekosten auf lange Sicht, wenn der Boden weich ist.
Allerdings müssen die Steine eine Schräge bilden und dürfen nicht waagerecht sein.

Wie is das eigentlich mit den Natursteinen, die da rumliegen? Kann man daraus nicht so mosaikartig schöne Landungen bauen, oder dürfen die wieder wegen Naturschutz nicht verwendet werden? Würde mich mal interressieren.


----------



## Nasum (24. Mai 2012)

Wir haben die Natursteine schon oft benutzt für irgendwelche Bauaktionen. Sollte kein Problem sein...denke ich.


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Mai 2012)

Genau so ist es, ist halt schon Teilweise ne ganz schöne Plakerei, einige Steine sahen recht klein aus hat sich später als sehr groß rausgestellt. diese Lochsteine sollen sowieso nach und anch alle weg, sehen ja auch nciht gerade anprechend aus.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (24. Mai 2012)

Zumals ich mir sowieso nicht erschließt, wieso man Steine in einer Landung braucht...
Vor Kurven mag das Sinn machen, damit sich keine Bremswellen bilden (Negativbeispiel: Thale, Positivbeispiel: Willingen FR/Winterberg Freecross), wobei auch das mit ein wenig Streckenpflege kein Thema sein sollte und man damit auf die unschönen, rutschigen Steine verzichten könnte.

Davon ab: Der Table auf dem Übungsparkour lässt sich überspringen, ob man da aber einen schönen Whip raushauen kann wird sich zeigen.


----------



## downhillsau (24. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Sorry, ale2812, aber aus deinem Beitrag entnehme ich, das du noch nie in Whistler warst.
> Dort liegt der Frauenanteil mittlerweile bei 30% und der Anteil der Kids ist auch ziemlich hoch.
> An der Northshore kann es dir auch passieren, das du einen Sportlehrer mit einem Dutzend 10jähriger Kids triffst. Dort werden nämlich auch dafür Strecken gebaut.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
sicher kann und sollte man sich an solche Parks orientieren, nur muss man immer auch die örtlichen Gegebenheiten inkl. aller Verbände, die auf einmal alle mitreden wollen, beachten. Das ist in Deutschland sicher kein Spaß, da auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen. Desweiteren ist der Park gerade am Entstehen und es wird sich sicher noch sehr viel zum Positiven verändern. Was den Bau des Parks angeht, war Fuhrmann sicherlich ein sehr großer Fehler, den die Seilbahn bestimmt bereut hat. Da sind einige Sachen nicht so gelaufen, wie es hätte sein können/sollen (Bsp. Rasengittersteine). Aber auch das wird nach und nach alles, nur darf man glaube ich nicht alles von Anfang an 100%ig verlangen. Und wer weiß, wie es dort in 5 oder 10 Jahren aussieht.

In diesem Sinne viel Spaß beim Biken


----------



## outdoor (24. Mai 2012)

ich denke auch jetzt ist gut mit polemisieren. wir sollten weiter stück für stück verbessern. pauschale nörgelei ist nicht angebracht, es gab durchaus konkrete und korrekte hinweise. wer alles dämlich findet soll einfach wo anders hinfahren.


----------



## outdoor (24. Mai 2012)

nächster* BAUTAG* am 9.6. - wir wollen die sprunglinie so gestalten, dass die von möglichst vielen nutzbar ist und auch gesprungen werden kann. dann wollen wir auf dem FR / Trickser Trail dort weiter machen wo wir beim letzten mal aufgehört haben, also unterhalb der kleinen klippe bevor es ins flachstück geht.

anmeldung hier, auf der homepage oder in fb, teilnehmerzahl auf 15 personen begrenzt.


----------



## mfgoods (25. Mai 2012)

ich möchte allen mädels und jungs danke sagen ,die sich in braunlage engagieren.
ich komme gern!
wichtig: "tuen - nicht muhen!"


----------



## ciri (26. Mai 2012)

Wie voll war es heute?


----------



## Dome1605 (26. Mai 2012)

Wie immer an einem verlängerten Wochenende... 45min waren schon mal drin. Gegen Spätnachmittag wurde es etwas erträglicher 
Edit: Weiß jemand was über den verunfallten Fahrer am Vormittag. Gehts ihm gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (26. Mai 2012)

Ja ein sehr geiler Tag heute. Morgen gehts weiter. " Vegas..Baby."


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Mai 2012)

Bestzeit heute war 5:10min


----------



## lukidtm (26. Mai 2012)

War super heute!

Echt sympatsche leute da gewesen viel spaß gehabt.

Einzig doofe: Platten aufm einzigen gezeiteten run  

Bilder vom Whip Contest folgen bald  

Luki


----------



## wallbreaker (26. Mai 2012)

Bestzeit war angeblich 5:05 min, aber das wage ich bezweifeln, weil DIE Zweite (Sind gleichzeitig gestartet) mit Singlecrown Gabel 5:10 min schnell war und damit 2 min schneller als die anderen Mädels wäre ...

Entweder sind die geflogen, wonach deren Start nicht aussah, oder ....?

PS: Ich freu mich auf die Bilder vom Whip Contest!


----------



## gnafert (26. Mai 2012)

Höchst zweifelhaft diese zeit. Zumal ich einen gezeiteten Fahrer vorbeigelassen habe,  der einfach mal neben der Strecke fuhr. Manche habens echt nötig. 
Ansonsten cooler tag. Die neuen Gondeln haben auf jeden Fall was bewirkt.


----------



## wallbreaker (26. Mai 2012)

gnafert schrieb:


> Höchst zweifelhaft diese zeit. Zumal ich einen gezeiteten Fahrer vorbeigelassen habe,  der einfach mal neben der Strecke fuhr. Manche habens echt nötig.
> Ansonsten cooler tag. Die neuen Gondeln haben auf jeden Fall was bewirkt.



Trikotfarbe? Rad?

Meiner Meinung nach ists lächerlich bei 'nem Spassrennen auf die Art die anderen zu hintergehen. 

Nichts desto trotz, war 'n sonniger, fetter Tag und meine Packung Spass hab ich abbekommen.


----------



## Dome1605 (26. Mai 2012)

Definitiv. Hat heute echt Spaß gemacht . Morgen gehts weiter


----------



## gnafert (26. Mai 2012)

Habe ich mich als ich unten war auch gefragt. Keine Ahnung, bin anscheinend ein schlechter Zeuge.


----------



## lukidtm (26. Mai 2012)

wallbreaker schrieb:


> PS: Ich freu mich auf die Bilder vom Whip Contest!



Mach dir nich soo große hoffnungen  ich lerne es noch Fotos zu machen und hab leider nur welche vom ende da ich bis dahin selber gefahren bin  


LUki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (27. Mai 2012)

Richtig geiler Tag !!!

BTW: war auch mit single crown unterwegs - Streck nie verlassen - und habe eine 5:38 Zeit (5ter Platz) - deshalb,....- egal!! ....... SPAß HAT ES GEMACHT !!! Und das ist die Hauptsache. Super organisiert von den Locals !!!

Hier noch schnell mal ein Foto vom Whip GEWINNER (nicht ich  )


----------



## outdoor (27. Mai 2012)

wenn ihr euch sicher seid, dass jmd "gepfuscht" hat: rad und/oder trikotfarbe durchgeben, das haben wir immer notiert. muss nicht sein sich so zu profilieren - dann nehme ich die aus der wertung. aber bitte nur wenn ihr euch sicher seid, sonst haben wir ein ewiges gezeter!


----------



## lukidtm (27. Mai 2012)

so meine Bilder von gestern sind nun auch online:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1131555



Rest gibts hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49555


und hier noch ein video: 
Grüße Luki


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Mai 2012)

nach dem 2ten forstweg einfach gerade aus abgekürze, da musste rechts rum. Naja hätte man mal absperren sollen.

Gute Fotos dabei


----------



## lukidtm (28. Mai 2012)

ach das is nicht die neue linie da runter? Oh wusst ich garnicht. Dachte die ham die Linie jetzt so verlegt. Naja der Run wurde ja eh nicht gezeitet.


----------



## tisch (28. Mai 2012)

Ist doch absoluter mist, dass es da jetzt auch geradeaus geht. Braunlage ist schon fast nur gerade... Wenn nun auch solch einfachen kurven gerade gezogen werden kann man bald komplett an den liftstützen geradeaus runter... Nur meine meinung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (28. Mai 2012)

ja das stimmt, da stimm ich dir zu. 

An der stelle nen kleiner anlieger nach rechts würde dort sicher nicht schaden, da die rechts Kurve ja eh nach ausen abfällt.

Was meint ihr? 

Luki


----------



## Schnitte (28. Mai 2012)

hatte gestern eine kurze Unterhaltung bzgl. der Skispiste. Da hieß es, dass diese im oberen Teil um 15 m verbreitert wird, die Northshores somit auch alle weiter verrückt werden. Aber was passiert mit dem Start vom Freeride sowie die Dropbatterie? Bleibt der Teil bestehen oder wird das auch dem Erdboden gleich gemacht? Wäre echt schade, aus meiner Sicht nämlich das beste Stück in Braunlage


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Mai 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> ja das stimmt, da stimm ich dir zu.
> 
> An der stelle nen kleiner anlieger nach rechts würde dort sicher nicht schaden, da die rechts Kurve ja eh nach ausen abfällt.
> 
> ...



ich würde kein anlieger machen, man kommt eigentlich gut rum und zu leicht solls ja auch nicht sein. Ne absperrung davor sollte denk ich mal ausreichen oder was meinen die anderen?


----------



## outdoor (28. Mai 2012)

tisch schrieb:


> Ist doch absoluter mist, dass es da jetzt auch geradeaus geht. Braunlage ist schon fast nur gerade... Wenn nun auch solch einfachen kurven gerade gezogen werden kann man bald komplett an den liftstützen geradeaus runter... Nur meine meinung...


 

es wurde doch nichts gereade gezogen! wenn die jungs da im laufe der zeit ´ne spur reinfahren ist das nicht gut. das ist aber eine passage die mich stört, die muss an einem der nächsten bautage dran glauben. ergebnis soll sein, dass keiner auf der skipiste runterbrettert!


----------



## outdoor (28. Mai 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> hatte gestern eine kurze Unterhaltung bzgl. der Skispiste. Da hieß es, dass diese im oberen Teil um 15 m verbreitert wird, die Northshores somit auch alle weiter verrückt werden. Aber was passiert mit dem Start vom Freeride sowie die Dropbatterie? Bleibt der Teil bestehen oder wird das auch dem Erdboden gleich gemacht? Wäre echt schade, aus meiner Sicht nämlich das beste Stück in Braunlage


 

die skipiste wird - bergab betrachtet - erst unterhalb des roadgap (das die meisten ins flat platschen lässt) auf der FR/trickser trail um ca. 15m nach rechts verbreitert. also dein lieblingsstück bleibt erhalten!


----------



## outdoor (28. Mai 2012)

vorläufige teilnehmerliste bautag 9.6.


felix     britten 
daniel     beyrodt 
timo     schad 
peter     hülsmann 
raphael     fedtke 
ben     tschage 
timo     solf 
dominik     lutzmann


----------



## Schnitte (28. Mai 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> die skipiste wird - bergab betrachtet - erst unterhalb des roadgap (das die meisten ins flat platschen lässt) auf der FR/trickser trail um ca. 15m nach rechts verbreitert. also dein lieblingsstück bleibt erhalten!



 sehr gut  
bei dem Road Gap kann man ja immer sehr gut zuschauen wie man es nicht macht oder machen sollte  manche einschläge sahen gestern echt heftig aus...Respekt für den Mut und die Körperspannung dabei aufn Bike zu bleiben... aber das wars dann auch schon...


----------



## fuxy (28. Mai 2012)

Ich hab noch ein Vorschlag für den oder die Bautage. 
Es muß glaub ich nichts neues mehr gebaut werden, wir haben denke ich genug " Spielzeug" vielmehr sollten die Fehler der Vergangenheitheit beseitigt werden, wie schon die erwähnten Rasensteinplatten, oder die völlig freigefahrenen Wurzeln mit Erde vom Berg wieder aufgefüllt werden um den " Flow" der im unteren Teil fehlt wieder gängig zu machen.

Wenn sich dann Umweltschutzorg. aufregen, wir würden die Wurzeln der Bäume kaputt fahren und die dann absterben, kann ich deren einwand sogar nachvollziehen.

Die letzten Stücke der abgesperrten Strecke z.b.


----------



## tisch (28. Mai 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> es wurde doch nichts gereade gezogen! wenn die jungs da im laufe der zeit ´ne spur reinfahren ist das nicht gut. das ist aber eine passage die mich stört, die muss an einem der nächsten bautage dran glauben. ergebnis soll sein, dass keiner auf der skipiste runterbrettert!



ja direkt nicht. aber leider gibt es so einiege stellen wo sich die fahrer entweder der zeit wegen oder der gemütlichkeit wegen einfach mal ne ihnen passendere strecke "freifahren".


----------



## el_ConnoR (29. Mai 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Streckenabschnitte zwischen dem 2. Forstweg und dem Wallride sowohl auf dem Süd-DH (insbesondere ohne die Abkürzung) als auch auf der Freeride sehr spaßig zu fahren und brauchen nicht so dringend eine Überarbeitung.

Dann eher auf dem Süd-DH den Flowfaktor in dem Teilstück davor zwischen dem 1. und 2. Forstweg (im Wald), insbesondere in der 2. Hälfte des Teilabschnitts, weiter erhöhen.

Um das fahren auf der Skipiste zu verhindern, vielleicht eine Umfahrung des kleinen Gaps auf der Freeride ermöglichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerb (29. Mai 2012)

Ich finde den Aufbau in Braunlage ein wenig unglücklich. Gerade für Anfänger finde ich es schwer, die bestehenden Strecken sinn- und vor allem angstfrei zu meistern. Bei meinem letzten Besuch sind mir doch einige Fahrer aufgefallen, die sich mehr oder weniger heruntergezittert haben. Das kann ich gut verstehen, wirken die Strecken für Neulinge in diesem Sport doch sehr ruppig und die Northshoreelemente im oberen Teil sind zwar gut fahrbar aber schlecht anzusteuern.
Ich denke man sollte überlegen, wie man vielleicht eine Strecke wirklich leicht beherrschbar bekommt.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (29. Mai 2012)

Ich finde die Südstrecken in Braunlage allesamt wenig technisch anspruchsvoll. Auf der FR sollte man sich eine Line raussuchen, dann kann man die Shores auch alle gut ansteuern, setzt halt etwas "Auge" voraus.

Die Strecken in Braunlage sind halt naturbelassen, die Wurzeln gehören da einfach dazu, die hat man auf heimischen Trails auch. Wer Autobahn will kann nach Winterberg oder Willingen fahren.


----------



## Schnitte (29. Mai 2012)

Gerb schrieb:


> Ich finde den Aufbau in Braunlage ein wenig unglücklich. Gerade für Anfänger finde ich es schwer, die bestehenden Strecken sinn- und vor allem angstfrei zu meistern. Bei meinem letzten Besuch sind mir doch einige Fahrer aufgefallen, die sich mehr oder weniger heruntergezittert haben. Das kann ich gut verstehen, wirken die Strecken für Neulinge in diesem Sport doch sehr ruppig und die Northshoreelemente im oberen Teil sind zwar gut fahrbar aber schlecht anzusteuern.
> Ich denke man sollte überlegen, wie man vielleicht eine Strecke wirklich leicht beherrschbar bekommt.



kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich habe meine ersten Freeride/DH Versuche in Braunlage unternommen. Klar war es nicht einfach, aber die Vorstellung das erste Mal im Leben auf ner Strecke wie der DH in Winterberg, Bad Wildbad oder Steinach runter zu brettern finde ich dann doch krasser.
Irgendwo muss man anfangen und Braunlage verlangt nicht soooo viel Geschwindigkeit um durch zu kommen wie andere Strecken.
Zusätzlich bekommt man sofort Feedback wenn man zu passiv ist von der Strecke  denke wer wirklich diesen Sport betreiben will, ist in Braunlage nicht verkerht als Anfänger...


----------



## stephan- (29. Mai 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Ich finde die Südstrecken in Braunlage allesamt wenig technisch anspruchsvoll.




Inwiefern das? Es ist zwar keine Passage dabei, die man mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren muss und dann ab und zu mal absteigt (wenn du das unter technisch verstehst), aber z.B. nach der Dropbox die Bremse aufzulassen find ich nicht so einfach. Ebenso aufm Süd-DH der obere steinige Teil mit teils offener, abfallender Kurve - kommst du da wirklich schnell durch? Dann die flachen und sehr verblockten Segmente, die sind irgendwie lahm/langweilig, aber wenn man die zügig nehmen will braucht man auch Fahrtechnik... so sehe ich das  zumindest.

Und wem das zu anspruchslos ist, der kann einfach mal bei Nässe (oder Eis wie gegen Ende letzten Jahres  ) den schweren DH fahren. Wer sich da noch unterfordert fühlt, sollte vielleicht im WC fahren gehen


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (29. Mai 2012)

Damit meine ich, dass man alles umfahren kann, dass man für nichts eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit haben muss (wie z.B. für ein Gap oder Double).
In den meisten Fällen ist es die Kopfsache - Bremse auf und durch.
Beispiel Winterberg: Der DH ist sehr technisch, vor den Kurven sind Absätze, es gibt zwei Steinfelder, in denen man sich seine Line suchen muss, der untere Teil ist zudem auch etwas steiler.
Beispiel Willingen: Man muss die Strecke sehr genau kennen, weil 20cm neben der eigentlichen Line ein dicker Findling in der Landung liegt oder der vermeintliche kleine Absatz ein schöner Double ist.
Meiner Meinung nach ist beides in Braunlage nicht gegeben. Bremsen auf und durch halt, der limitierende Faktor war bei mir immer die Ausdauer der Hände.


----------



## tisch (29. Mai 2012)

@daniel
Du vergleichst da auch ein wenig äpfel mit birnen. Hat willingen ne leichte und ne schwere dh? Ich will dich mal sehen wie du auf der schweren dh in braunlage mit einfach bremsen auf fährst.  
Nichts für ungut... 
Aber dafür ist halt die süd dh ansich auch gemacht. Damit auch anfängern sich rantasten können.
Just my few cents


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (29. Mai 2012)

Timo, mein Post bezog sich rein auf die Südpisten, was die Ausdauer angeht sogar speziell auf den unteren Teil von DH und FR. Vom Nord DH war überhaupt keine Rede.


----------



## tisch (29. Mai 2012)

jo und ist halt eher was für die anfänger evt fortgeschrittene. deshalb hinkt ja auch dein vergleich mit willingen  
und mit der richtigen technik biste unten deutlich angenehmer und auch schneller unterwegs als nur mit "bremsen auf und über alles rüber"


----------



## stephan- (29. Mai 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Damit meine ich, dass man alles umfahren kann, dass man für nichts eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit haben muss (wie z.B. für ein Gap oder Double).



Der 1. Double oberhalb des Wallrides auf der kurzen Line? Die Doubles davor?
Für das/die Roadgaps braucht man auch Geschwindigkeit. Und wenn man gewissen Speed hat finden sich immer wieder kleinere Stellen, an denen man bestimmte Teile doublen kann. Aber so richtige "do or die"-Sprünge gibts auf der Südseite nicht, das stimmt. Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was.



> In den meisten Fällen ist es die Kopfsache - Bremse auf und durch.



Wie gesagt, wenn du oben am FR-Start stehst, von da antrittst, offen lässt, die mittlere Box wegdrückst und dann ohne Bremse unten ankommst - Respekt, dann fahren wir auf unterschiedlichem Level.



> Beispiel Winterberg: Der DH ist sehr technisch







> es gibt zwei Steinfelder, in denen man sich seine Line suchen muss







> der untere Teil ist zudem auch etwas steiler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (29. Mai 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Der 1. Double oberhalb des Wallrides auf der kurzen Line? Die Doubles davor?
> Den ersten Double kann man ohne Probleme wegdrücken bzw. durchsurfen, da muss man nichtmal abspringen. Die Sprunglinie davor kann man IMO knicken, da fahr ich immer dran vorbei, die macht mir kein Spaß.
> 
> Für das/die Roadgaps braucht man auch Geschwindigkeit. Und wenn man gewissen Speed hat finden sich immer wieder kleinere Stellen, an denen man bestimmte Teile doublen kann. Aber so richtige "do or die"-Sprünge gibts auf der Südseite nicht, das stimmt. Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was.
> ...



@Timo:
Wo hinkt der Vergleich? Willingen kann man auch ohne Probleme runter, wenn man nicht erst seit zwei Tagen aufm Rad sitzt. 

Das mit der Technik zeigste mir dann mal.


----------



## tisch (29. Mai 2012)

technik schau dir bei benni an. oder auch meinetwegen chempi. sind 2 vertreter die ich jedenfalls kenne. willingen hat nur eine dh strecke. wo sogar wc gefahren wurde. und du vergleichst nun eine wc strecke mit einer anfängerfreundlichen strecke?


----------



## ale2812 (30. Mai 2012)

wohin soll denn jetzt diese diskussion führen? 
ich finde, die diskussion sollte mal sachlich bleiben. in braunlage demnächst eine brechsandstrecke für absolute anfänger zu bauen, ist einfach nur unrealistisch und meiner meinung nach komplett überflüssig. der harz steht für naturbelassene DH-Strecken und nciht für anfängerstrecken, die man mit einem cross bike fahren kann. außerdem ist der bikepark so schon voll genug, da muss nicht noch die zielgruppe vergrößert werden. wer die Süd-Strecken bei trockenheit zu anspruchsvoll findet, muss sich daran gewöhnen, dass die natur nun mal nicht nur aus wiesen besteht, sondern auch steine und wurzeln dazugehören! Wer dem nichts abgewinnen kann, sollte evtl zu dirt wechseln

und ob man den obersten teil der FR mit offenene bremsen fahren kann, sagt null über den skill aus, sondern nur über die risikobereitschaft. es gibt nur quasi keine line und sollte noch mit ein paar sprüngen oder anliegern verbessert werden



> Ich finde die Südstrecken in Braunlage allesamt wenig technisch anspruchsvoll.


 empfinde ich genauso. meinen 13-jährigen bruder würde ich auf alle strecken bis auf nord-DH fahren lassen. 



> Beispiel Winterberg: Der DH ist sehr technisch


die meinung dürftest du exklusiv haben


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (30. Mai 2012)

Exklusiv ist mein zweiter Vorname 

Technisch ist vielleicht das falsche Wort, jedoch bedarf es etwas Kontrolle übers Rad, um die Absätze runter zu kommen.


@Timo: Und? So anspruchsvoll ist Willingen nun auch nicht. Wer die Steilstücke runter kommt hat überhaupt keine Probleme die Strecke zu schaffen. Ob das dann auch flüssig und schnell geht ist ne ganz andere Frage. 

Und pardon, dass Benni mir noch was zeigen kann wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## outdoor (30. Mai 2012)

schön, die diskussion zeigt doch, dass jederseine ganz individuelle sichtweise und vorlieben hat. an einigen angesprochenen dingen werden wir an den kommenden bautagen arbeiten, vieles obliegt auch der streckenpflege, so z.b. holprige anfahrten usw.
 
und nun zu einem anderenthema: bautag 9.6. (max. teilnehmerzahl 15 personen)

 

felix britten
daniel beyrodt
timo schad
peter hülsmann
raphael fedtke
ben tschage
timo solf
dominik lutzmann
frank
robert
tim fricke
christoph thorwarth
sascha weber
2personen können sich noch anmelden.


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juni 2012)

Wir sind am Donnerstag mit 4-5 Leuten am Start - wer hat sonst noch von euch Urlaub / arbeitet in NRW?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (1. Juni 2012)

Wie ist denn eigentlich die Lift-Situation diese Saison? Hat sich was geändert/gebessert? Wie schauts mit den Wartezeiten aus?


Gruß


----------



## stiefelriemen (1. Juni 2012)

Hi
Hat es stark geregnet in den letzten Tagen bzw. heute? Wir wollten morgen mal vorbei schauen.
Mfg


----------



## Dome1605 (1. Juni 2012)

Durch die neuen Transportgondeln ging es an den verlängerten WEs schon ein bisschen schneller. Es ist schon spürbar, dass es etwas schneller geht.


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Juni 2012)

hatten mal das Gondelverhältnis gezählt, 1 Bike 2 Person, das ganze 7 mal, dann 1 Bike 4 Person. Schon deutlich flotter als sonst


----------



## gnafert (1. Juni 2012)

stiefelriemen schrieb:


> Hi
> Hat es stark geregnet in den letzten Tagen bzw. heute? Wir wollten morgen mal vorbei schauen.
> Mfg



Um den regen würde ich mir weniger sorgen machen als um den Wind. BL macht ja gerne mal schnell zu.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (2. Juni 2012)

Fazit:

Kein Regen, nicht zu warm. Nicht zu kalt. Antje Kramer und Frank Schneider gesichtet.

Wartezeiten am Lift max 5min. Ab 16:00 Uhr konnte man gleich an die Gondeln.

Weiss einer wie es dem gestürzten Fahrer geht der mit KW abtronsoiert werden musste?


----------



## Nasum (2. Juni 2012)

Ich hab seine Kumpels unten noch getroffen...sie sagten mir es sei die Schulter ausgekugelt.Gute Besserung nochmal


----------



## may (3. Juni 2012)

Kaum Wartezeiten? *******. Und ich Idiot quäle mich beim 12h Rennen rum -.-


----------



## phlipsn (3. Juni 2012)

@ Nasum:

Was macht die Hand;-)?
und sieh zu das dein Kumpel sich nen Fanes zulegt!!!

mfg
Phlipsn


----------



## Nasum (3. Juni 2012)

Hand geht soweit, Schulter schmerzt noch ein wenig. Ich denke auch das da bald ein anderer Rahmen kommt, ich bin gespannt was er macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (3. Juni 2012)

@Nasum
Hand? hast dich noch gelegt? wir sind gegen 15 uhr schon wieder abgezogen, meine leute hatten keinen Bock mehr.. die luschies..


----------



## JENSeits (3. Juni 2012)

Hier mal unsere Veranstaltung für den bevorstehenden Donnerstag - wir kommen nach Braunlage


----------



## Nasum (3. Juni 2012)

Ja, ich hab mich erschrocken, hab gebremst und bin dann weg gerutscht und hab jetzt Hand.


----------



## Ripgid (3. Juni 2012)

Nasum schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab mich erschrocken, hab gebremst und bin dann weg gerutscht und hab jetzt Hand.



ärgerlich, wünsch' dir gute Besserung! nächstes Mal müssen wir die Fanesen gemeinsam über den Trail jagen!


----------



## Nasum (3. Juni 2012)

Machen wir


----------



## outdoor (5. Juni 2012)

last call for *"bautag 9.6." *(max. teilnehmerzahl 15 personen) - 1 startplatz ist noch zu haben!

teilnehmerliste:






felix britten
daniel beyrodt
timo schad
peter hülsmann
raphael fedtke
ben tschage
timo solf
dominik lutzmann
frank
robert
tim fricke
christoph thorwarth
sascha weber
leon pedde
los geht´s um 9:30 uhr an der talstation, abendessen: schitzel/pommes.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juni 2012)

*Eventuell besteht die Möglichkeit 1-2 Leute samt Bike am Donnerstag mit nach Braunlage zunehmen! Hier der Streckenverlauf:

- Rödinghausen
- Herford
- Detmold
- Holzminden
- Bad Gandersheim*


----------



## outdoor (5. Juni 2012)

bautagliste ist voll, keine anmeldung mehr möglich!! dann bis samstag.


----------



## baiano (5. Juni 2012)

> Eventuell besteht die Möglichkeit 1-2 Leute samt Bike am Donnerstag mit nach Braunlage zunehmen! Hier der Streckenverlauf:
> 
> - Rödinghausen
> - Herford
> ...



wieso quält ihr Euch 200 km über Land nach Braunlage. Habe letzte Woche jemanden in Rödinghausen eingesammelt und waren über Autobahn in 2 Stunden in Braunlage. Sind 40 km mehr. Es sei denn Ihr wollt dort unterwegs noch jemanden einsammeln, dann würde es vielleicht Sinn ergeben. 
grussfelix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. Juni 2012)

Wollten wir erst - ist aber wegen der 1 Stunde mehr raus!
Wir reisen nun zu 2 über Hannover an 
Ggf. kommt noch jemand und ein Fotograf dazu.


Wer ist denn von euch dabei?


----------



## enemy111 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich bin morgen mit einem Kumpel in Braunlage, Wetter ist zwar nicht gerade super aber egal.
War mitlerweile schon ein gutes halbes Jahr nicht mehr da, auf Videos finde ich die Strecken immer noch sau langweilig, besonders ab der Mittelstation einfach nur noch gerade aus Moschen über Wurzelteppiche.
Ich hoffe ich werde morgen eines Besseren belehrt!..


----------



## r0ckZ (6. Juni 2012)

ist gleich geblieben

*bautagvorschlag1: absprungkanten aller roadgaps verlängern
*2:bei vielen neuen kleinen kickern - warum wurde da versucht "doubles" draus zu machen?

darf die abkürzung  in der zweiten passage des dhs kurz vorm wald ähnlich der alten streckenführung befahren werden? irgendwie flowiger ..


----------



## stephan- (6. Juni 2012)

Ich wäre ja eher dafür, dass das RG auf dem Freeride eine steilere Landung erhält


----------



## enemy111 (6. Juni 2012)

Soo, ich bin auch wieder zu hause.

gelbe und rote strecke fand ich mit abstand am besten ( mÃ¼ssten glaube ich freeride und downhill gewesen sein ) ..

Was an den Bautagen bisher gebaut wurde, finde ich absolut klasse. die anlieger kombis sind prima zu fahren, bringen wenigstens mal ein bisschen abwechslung in das ganze gerade aus geballere rein und lassen sich gut fahren.
beim roadgap auf der gelben strecke sollte definitiv was getan werden.. entweder weiter vorziehen und/oder landung steiler! egal wo man landet, man landet ja quasi immer im flat und das muss ja nun wirklich nicht in einem bikepark sein..

die weiÃe strecke fand ich damals schon absolut misslungen, der eindruck wurde heute bestÃ¤tigt. mit einem downhiller kommt man , bzw. ich , nur schwer durch.. teilweise auch noch bergauf .. nunja. nicht gerade das, was man sich als downhiller vorstellt. jaja, "speed mitnehmen", ist schon klar.. 

racetrack bin ich heute nicht gefahren, kann ich leider nichts zu sagen.


4 â¬ fÃ¼r einen dermaÃen schrotten parkplatz zu bezahlen zu mÃ¼ssen, ist natÃ¼rlich eine absolute frechheit. aber dafÃ¼r kann der bikepark ja nichts.

liftpersonal wie immer super freundlich  .. weiter so! 


Allgemein: ich werde bestimmt irgendwann mal wieder kommen.. ab der mittelstation muss aber definitiv noch etwas gemacht werden.

hut ab vor den leuten, die sich so sehr im bikepark engagieren!


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juni 2012)

Ich brauch nochmal euren Tipp zwecks Anfahrt. Ich fahre Hannover aus dem Westen an, sprich auf der A2 aus Dortmund kommend. Nur was meint ihr bietet sich dann an? Ankunft in Hannover wäre ca. gegen 9Uhr - sprich schöner Berufsverkehr!

Die 3 Variationen tuhen sich laut Google kaum etwas - lediglich 15km / 15 Minuten. Aber wie siehts mit eurer Erfahrung aus? Klick for Big!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Juni 2012)

Nimm die HArzburg Variante, Abfahrt nach der Börde auf B6 und folgen bis Harzburg, kommt man morgens eigentlich immer gut durch. Fahren wir von Hildesheim auch lang. Varainte Abfahrt Seesen und dann über Claustal zeiht sich immer hin durch viele Kurven und hoch und runter. 

Achja wenn über HArzburg gefahren wird auf die Blitzer achten. sind ca 4 Stück


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juni 2012)

Super - Vielen Dank auch für die Blitzerwarnung! 
Ich werde die Harzburger Variante mal testen! 



LG Jens


----------



## outdoor (6. Juni 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja eher dafür, dass das RG auf dem Freeride eine steilere Landung erhält


 
am roadgap auf dem FR wollten wir schon ende letzten jahres einen komplettumbau machen. da aber der gesamte bereich ab dem roadgap nach dem ausbau des skigebiets neu gestaltet werden muss, macht das wenig sinn.
dasselbe gilt für den bereich auf dem race-DH nach dem roadgap, wo man die schlepplifttrasse (kurzes wiesenstück) quert. sonst wären wir auch dort schon dran.

im moment kümmern wir uns um die bereich unterhalb der mittelstation. da versuchen wir mehr flow rein zu bringen (anfahrten, landungen, anlieger).


----------



## stephan- (6. Juni 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> im moment kümmern wir uns um die bereich unterhalb der mittelstation. da versuchen wir mehr flow rein zu bringen (anfahrten, landungen, anlieger).





Und ein paar gut gebaute Sprünge? 
Muss auch mal wieder vorbeikommen in der Woche. Aber Saison ist ja noch lang und meine Fahrten halten noch.


----------



## jaamaa (6. Juni 2012)

Über Harzburg ist gut, jedoch kann in der Woche der LKW-Verkehr auf der B6 nerven. Gut geht auch die A39 über SZ, dann Industriestr. und vor WF auf die A395.

Ach... bitte das nächste Mal vorher auf Kartenansicht klicken, ist besser für die Augen


----------



## outdoor (6. Juni 2012)

danke fÃ¼r deine einschÃ¤tzung. trifft auch das ganz gut was auf der to-do-liste steht. aber erst mal die beiden sÃ¼d-abfahrten hinkriegen, damit man dann zwei hat die gut funktionieren.






enemy111 schrieb:


> Soo, ich bin auch wieder zu hause.
> 
> gelbe und rote strecke fand ich mit abstand am besten ( mÃ¼ssten glaube ich freeride und downhill gewesen sein ) ..
> 
> ...


----------



## outdoor (7. Juni 2012)

grrrrroßartig, nach "kurzer" wartezeit (mein fehler) die *ergebnislisten vom fun-race* am opening:

*Männer*​ *Zeit *​ *Fahrer*
1​ 05:10,01​ Tim Dobnik
2​ 05:19,25​ Mario  Merkel
3​ 05:21,50​ Christoph  Miehle
4​ 05:24,97​ Ben  Ahrendt
5​ 05:38,66​ Nils  Magistani
6​ 05:47,22​ Michael  Wenzlow
7​ 05:54,41​ Thomas  Hartmann
8​ 05:54,60​ Jan-Gabriel  Scheller
9​ 05:54,60​ Oliver  Schmidke
10​ 06:00,91​ Tom  Humpfrey
11​ 06:02,53​ Marius  Köhler
12​ 06:03,93​ Timo  Müller
13​ 06:17,01​ Tim Fricke
14​ 06:20,85​ Henning  amin
15​ 06:27,00​ Marcel  Mosch
16​ 06:27,00​ Thill  Augustin
17​ 06:27,03​ Frank Rabe
18​ 06:31,94​ Benni  Kacur
19​ 06:35,34​ Christoph  Thowarth
20​ 06:43,00​  Stefan Micklitza
21​ 06:47,28​ Christian  C.
22​ 06:50,50​ Benni  Kacar
23​ 06:52,00​ Sebastian  Eggert
24​ 06:54,00​ Tim  Florian
25​ 07:16,52​ Marco  Austermann
26​ 07:20,85​ Jürgen  Kroll
27​ 07:28,23​ Marius  Stritz
28​ 08:08,02​ Marius  Kunzik
29​ 11:29,16​ Dirk  Besemann
​ ​ 
​ ​ 
*Frauen*​ *Zeit *​ *Fahrer*
1​ 07:04,01​ Frauke  Dobnik
2​ 07:33,16​ Nadine  Elsner
3​ 08:04,19​ Carmen  Rabe
4​ 08:07,31​ Nadine  Elster
5​ 11:29,16​ Jessica  Trettwer


----------



## outdoor (7. Juni 2012)

die *ergebnislisten* vom fun-race am 26.5. / opening - etwas spät (mein fehler)


----------



## lukidtm (7. Juni 2012)

und hier jetzt mein Video vom Season Opening

Luki


----------



## enemy111 (7. Juni 2012)

von der bearbeitung her finde ich das video schlecht.. für meinen geschmack viel zu viele zeitlupen, immer nur kurze sequenzen und was soll das vorspulen? lieber schneller fahren! 

.. ist nur meine meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Juni 2012)

Willst du jetzt auch noch Anwärter zum Pobelprinzen werden? 

Kann mich da aber irgendwie auch anschließen, aus den Socken hats mich nicht gehauen.
Dennoch danke für das Video, bin schon wieder total heiß auf Braunlage!


----------



## lukidtm (7. Juni 2012)

Bitte bitte


aber ich hab nirgends vorgespult!! ...das is das Tempo indem ich gefahren bin. 

Und danke fürs Feadback, war jetzt auch kein stundenlanges projekt  

Luki


----------



## outdoor (8. Juni 2012)

gÃ¼nstiger tarif fÃ¼r essen & trinken im "BASISLAGER" (restaurant talstation):

spaghetti bolognese - curry/pommes - kÃ¤sespÃ¤tzle mit kleinem getrÃ¤nk â¬ 5,95

gilt die gesamte saison Ã¼ber, bei bestellung bitte "bikermenÃ¼" ordern!!

bikes kÃ¶nnen in sichtweite im biergarten abgestellt werden!!!!


----------



## enemy111 (8. Juni 2012)

jawoll, das geht doch mal klar! erinnert mich stark an wibe


----------



## BikeTiefling (8. Juni 2012)

BASISLAGER


----------



## stiefelriemen (10. Juni 2012)

Hi

Schade das gestern zu war wegen dem Scheiss Wind. 
Hier hab ich mal ein Vid, es ist nicht die beste Qualli und auch nicht so top gefahren.
Ich müsste öfters fahren was bei mir aber Zeitlich begrenzt ist durch den Jop aber das geht bestimmt anderen genau so.
Also schauts euch an.

Mfg Stiefel

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7WLKhu-61k&feature=g-upl"]in Braunlage.wmv      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Juni 2012)

Schön war es heute!

Ich bin gespannt, was aus der sich im Bau befindlichen "Jumpline" wird. Was wir heute gesehen haben, gefiel uns schonmal sehr gut soweit


----------



## stephan- (10. Juni 2012)

Was habt ihr denn gesehen?

Wünschenswert wären ja mal Absprünge und Landungen die auch für Laufradgrößen >20" geeignet sind, sowie längere Tables.


----------



## Alexspeed (10. Juni 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn gesehen?
> 
> Wünschenswert wären ja mal Absprünge und Landungen die auch für Laufradgrößen >20" geeignet sind, sowie längere Tables.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timbo310 (10. Juni 2012)

Bautag ( Bautage ):

Leute es hat richtig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn wir eigentlich heute shredden wollten, stattdessen aber die Baustellen die leider immer noch nicht fertig sind ( werden wohl zum nächsten WE fertig sein ) weiter bearbeitet haben. Es wurde richtig was bewegt, gefühlt soviel wie noch an keinem Bautag bisher ! Wer es sehen will fährt nächstes WE mal an der Sprunglinie vorbei.... ( neuer ca. 10m langer Step up Step down ca. 2,2 m hoch + richtig nette für alle fahrbare oder springbare Wellen / Double, Anlieger und Table )  für den Flow Faktor.

Großes Lob und Dankeschön an das Team vom Basislager für Verpflegung, den Service und alles was sonst noch so benötigt wurde, einfach Top.

Personal der Seilbahn: 80% top 20% totaler Flop.

Freu mich auf den nächsten Bautag.


----------



## outdoor (10. Juni 2012)

auch vonmir die meldung: bautag erfolgreich! die jungs haben einiges an der "einflugschneise" (sprunglinie) geschafft, werden aber noch ca. 2 bautage brauchen um alles umzugestalten. im moment ist ein element nicht befahrbar, wird aber zum kommenden wochenende hin fertig gestellt.

dank auch an die seilbahn für den wunderbaren bagger, material, usw.

fetten dank an alle helfer, besonders an diejenigen die auch heute noch mal angegriffen haben.

@timbo: und danke für den dank ans basislager!


----------



## Kannnix66 (10. Juni 2012)

Von uns auch noch ein Lob an die Planer und Organisierer des/der Bautage(s). Uns hat es viel spass gemacht . Mal was Anderes 
als immer nur runterzuheizen. Wir werden das nächste Mal wieder mit
von der Patie sein.
 Viele Grüße, auch an die Mitbauer, von Robert und Frank 
 (Sohn & Vater).


----------



## JENSeits (10. Juni 2012)

Das Video von unserem Besuch am Donnerstag dürfte Morgen Früh / Mittag online sein 

Hier einmal das Vorschaubild


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Juni 2012)

Bin mal gespannt wie die jumpline jetzt aus sieht, konnte ja nicht mit machen. Beim Video von Alexspeed sieht man im oberen mittelteil auf dem DH ne neue Line, dürfte nach dem 2ten rechtsanlieger in den Wald sein, da geht jetzt links parallel ne 2te line lang. Soll die so sein?


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juni 2012)

Happy-Kadaver in Braunlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (11. Juni 2012)

Cooles Video...geil geschnitten, Mucke passt auch


----------



## schotti65 (15. Juni 2012)

*Mal ein großes Lob ans Liftpersonal!*

Ich war heut zum ersten Mal seit >1 Jahr vor Ort und war sehr angenehm überrascht.

Fast erster am Lift: "Hier mußt Du rein ... so und so wird das Bike festgemacht ... die dem Bike folgende Kabine ist Deine, egal wieviele Wanderer anstehen ... hier sind Decken falls es regnet ... Viel Spaß". Top!

Und ich durfte sogar 1x umsonst hoch, als ich meine Karte bei der ersten Abfahrt verloren hatte (hab sie dann paar Meter nach dem Start wiedergefunden). Alles in allem sehr angenehm.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juni 2012)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen - das Liftpersonal ist große Klasse! 
Ich hatte das Gefühl er mag uns lieber als die Wanderer


----------



## may (16. Juni 2012)

Ich war mittwoch mit nem Kumpel in Braunlage. Ich bin immer wieder überrascht wie schnell es dort abtrocknet.

Vimeo: 
https://vimeo.com/44053161

Edit: Quali ist grottig wie ich grade sehe. -.-


----------



## kurvenkratzer (16. Juni 2012)

Nasum schrieb:


> Cooles Video...geil geschnitten, Mucke passt auch


Donniwetti! Das sieht ja super bei Euch aus! Bin nächste Woche in Blankenburg. Gibt es jemanden, der mich abends mal auf eine Tour mitnehmen kann?
Grüße aus dem Rheinland


----------



## fuxy (16. Juni 2012)

may schrieb:


> Ich war mittwoch mit nem Kumpel in Braunlage. Ich bin immer wieder überrascht wie schnell es dort abtrocknet.
> 
> Vimeo:
> https://vimeo.com/44053161
> ...


 
Ganz geiles Video, fehlt nur noch ein bissi Musik.


----------



## stephan- (22. Juni 2012)

Gibts denn mal irgendwelches Bildmaterial von der neuen Jumpline? Wie ist der aktuelle Zustand?


----------



## Dome1605 (22. Juni 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Gibts denn mal irgendwelches Bildmaterial von der neuen Jumpline? Wie ist der aktuelle Zustand?



Als ich am Montag in Braunlage war, wurde da noch gewerkelt. Die Arbeiten waren im ersten Viertel der Jumpline. Dahinter ist noch nichts passiert. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man nach der Baustelle den Rest der Strecke noch fahren kann, nur den Anfang halt nicht. 
Es kann aber auch schon sein, dass die fertig sind. Zumindest sah das Holzelement schon recht fertig aus.


----------



## Dome1605 (22. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich schonmal hier am schreiben bin, habe gerade ein Video vom 18.06.2012 auf Pinkbike hochgeladen. Fürs IBC war die Dateigröße leider zu groß und Youtube motzt immer wegen den Musikrechten 


Hier der Link zum Video:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/264071/


----------



## Alexspeed (22. Juni 2012)

Sind morgen mal ein paar Pros in Braunlage am Start??? Ich brauch jemanden zum antreiben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juni 2012)

Stand vom letzten Sonntag zur Jumpline: 
Das große Holzelement war noch nicht befahrbar, weil die Holzlatten in der Mitte noch keine ausreichende Auflage hatten, da muss noch unterfüttert werden. Ist aber durch ein X aus Holzlatten abgesperrt. 
Davor sind ein oder zwei neue kleine Tables, und am Ende ein großer Anlieger entstanden. Hinter den Anlieger sollen wohl noch Hip-Jumps oder so. An den alten Tabels ist noch nix passiert, soll aber wohl noch. So die Infos die ich in der Bahn aufschnappen konnte.


----------



## Fatal Error (23. Juni 2012)

Moin,
Kann mir einer mal sagen was man für ein Leihbike + evtl Ausrüstung einplanen sollte? Bin immer mit dem eigenen Bike da, möchte aber mal 2 Kollegen mitnehmen die keine geeigneten Räder haben. Habe über google nichts gefunden....Verleih-Homepage gibt's ja nicht mehr/noch nicht...
Danke Alex


----------



## ohneworte (23. Juni 2012)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Moin,
> Kann mir einer mal sagen was man für ein Leihbike + evtl Ausrüstung einplanen sollte? Bin immer mit dem eigenen Bike da, möchte aber mal 2 Kollegen mitnehmen die keine geeigneten Räder haben. Habe über google nichts gefunden....Verleih-Homepage gibt's ja nicht mehr/noch nicht...
> Danke Alex



Ruf zur Not hier an: www.zweirad-Busche.de

Herr Busche betreibt auch den Verleih in Braunlage.


----------



## Alexspeed (24. Juni 2012)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Sind morgen mal ein paar Pros in Braunlage am Start??? Ich brauch jemanden zum antreiben!!!



Prima, war wieder mal keiner am start...


----------



## Dome1605 (24. Juni 2012)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Prima, war wieder mal keiner am start...



Wenn du unter Pro's Leute wie Greg Minnaar oder Gee Atherton verstehst,.... die sind momentan alle in Canada bei World Cup.


----------



## BikeTiefling (24. Juni 2012)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Moin,
> Kann mir einer mal sagen was man für ein Leihbike + evtl Ausrüstung einplanen sollte? Bin immer mit dem eigenen Bike da, möchte aber mal 2 Kollegen mitnehmen die keine geeigneten Räder haben. Habe über google nichts gefunden....Verleih-Homepage gibt's ja nicht mehr/noch nicht...
> Danke Alex



Hi Alex,
wechselst Du von schönen Harztouren zu komprimiertem Spaß mit den Kollegen? 
Bei einem Ausflug zum Wurmberg ist http://zweirad-busche.de/ sicher die geschickteste Wahl. Falls nichts Entsprechendes frei ist kannst Du alternativ in Hahnenklee bei http://www.boardnbikes.de/ ausleihen. Letztens habe ich in der Gondel Harzgäste getroffen die von Hahnenklee nach BL gekommen sind und Leihbikes problemlosmitnehmen konnten.
Gruß BT


----------



## Alexspeed (25. Juni 2012)

Dome1605 schrieb:


> Wenn du unter Pro's Leute wie Greg Minnaar oder Gee Atherton verstehst,.... die sind momentan alle in Canada bei World Cup.



Nein mir reicht auch schon Sam Hill und Troy Brosnan 
Ach was nee aber so jemand aus der Top 50 Deutschland, ist immer mal wieder schön.


----------



## CrossX (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo, will im September das erste Mal nach Braunlage.

Wie sind die Strecken da so? Gibts Anfängergeignete Abfahrten (haben zwei Mädels dabei) und wie ist das mit den Lifttickets? 
Auf der HP steht nur was von 5, 10 und 20 Points Karten. Ist ein Point eine Liftfahrt? Kommt mir dann sehr teuer vor, oder wie viele Abfahrten schafft man so erfahrungsgemäß am Tag? 

Bin nur die relativ kurzen Strecken aus Winterberg und Willingen gewohnt, davon schafft man locker 15 bis 20 Abfahrten am Tag.


----------



## fuxy (26. Juni 2012)

Anfängertaugliche Abfahrten gibts auch, die Strecken sind so ca 5. Km. lang.
5, 10, 20 er Karten sagt schon die Zahl aus, man kann sich aber keine 20er karte teilen, so das mehrerererererer Leute eine Karte benutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (26. Juni 2012)

Und wieviele Fahrten schafft man so am Tag? Ist man nach einer 5er Karte schon kaputt oder doch lieber die 10er?


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Juni 2012)

Da die Strecken relativ lang sind, reichen 5 Abfahrten eigentlich aus. Kommt natürlich darauf an, was du so gewohnt bist.


----------



## gnafert (26. Juni 2012)

klare antwort: kommt drauf an.
10 fahrten sind für mich schon anstrengend und man muss sich ranhalten, wenn die liftauslastung normal ist. ist aber machbar. ob´s auch noch spaß macht hängt vom persönlichen fitnessgrad und dem fahrkönnen ab. ich komme in der regel auf 6-7 abfahrten, gönne mir dabei die ein oder andere pause und lege es nicht drauf an, so viel wie möglich zu schaffen.
kauf dir eine 10er, wenn du innerhalb der nächsten 12 monate nochmal vorbeikommen wirst.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Juni 2012)

Ich war vorletzten Sonntag da. Trotz geringer Wartezeit am Lift habe ich von 12.30h bis Liftschluss nur fünf Abfahrten geschafft, mit besserer Kondition wären evtl. auch sechs drin gewesen. Mehr als zehn Runs am Tag ist unrealistisch. Die Wurzeln sind ziemlich anstrengend...


----------



## ale2812 (26. Juni 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hallo, will im September das erste Mal nach Braunlage.
> 
> Wie sind die Strecken da so? Gibts Anfängergeignete Abfahrten (haben zwei Mädels dabei) und wie ist das mit den Lifttickets?
> Auf der HP steht nur was von 5, 10 und 20 Points Karten. Ist ein Point eine Liftfahrt? Kommt mir dann sehr teuer vor, oder wie viele Abfahrten schafft man so erfahrungsgemäß am Tag?
> ...



wenn eure mädels bspw in winterberg nur die giro, conti und 4cross mögen, werden sie in braunlage wenig spass haben. die einzige strecke die in etwa an braunlage erinnern könnte, ist  der neue wurzeltrail. braunlage ist aufgrund der losen steine und wurzeln schon anspruchsvoller (für anfänger)

braunlage kommt mir auch sehr teuer vor. wenn ihr wirklich anfänger seid, könnt ihr mit der zeitrechnung von Lt.AnimalMother hinkommen. 

wenn man schnell und fit ist, schafft man jedoch ohne probleme auch 10-13 Abfahrten am Tag


----------



## stephan- (26. Juni 2012)

13 Abfahrten am Tag? Wenn man pro Uplift mal 25min annimmt (20min Liftfahrt, auf Gondel(n) warten, Räder einladen, oben auschecken, ohne signifkante Wartezeit!) und dazu eine Fahrzeit von 6min pro Abfahrt (was für 13 Abfahrten schon sehr sehr zügig wäre und das noch ohne Pausen und vermutlich ohne Racetrack/Singletrail, da ist man sicherlich länger unterwegs, ebenso wenn man FR/DH mit Northshore kombiniert) nimmt, ist man bereits bei 6,7 Stunden. Essen, Pause, Trinken, Linien abchecken, mal auf langsamere warten usw. ist da nichtmal mit drin, ebenso keine Wochenend-Wartezeiten. Und wie gesagt, glaube kaum das jemand so viele Abfahrten mit 6min schafft.

Naja.. 



Zu den Strecken: Die sind bei Geschwindigkeiten die Anfänger fahren sicherlich gut zu bewältigen, gerade unten. Aber es ist eben immer das selbe. Steine und Wurzeln, fast keine Abwechslung. Wer das nicht mag, oder sich auf Wurzeln und Steinen nicht sicher fühlt, der ist dort sicher nicht so gut aufgehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (26. Juni 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> 13 Abfahrten am Tag? Wenn man pro Uplift mal 25min annimmt (20min Liftfahrt, auf Gondel(n) warten, Räder einladen, oben auschecken, ohne signifkante Wartezeit!) und dazu eine Fahrzeit von 6min pro Abfahrt (was für 13 Abfahrten schon sehr sehr zügig wäre und das noch ohne Pausen und vermutlich ohne Racetrack/Singletrail, da ist man sicherlich länger unterwegs, ebenso wenn man FR/DH mit Northshore kombiniert) nimmt, ist man bereits bei 6,7 Stunden. Essen, Pause, Trinken, Linien abchecken, mal auf langsamere warten usw. ist da nichtmal mit drin, ebenso keine Wochenend-Wartezeiten. Und wie gesagt, glaube kaum das jemand so viele Abfahrten mit 6min schafft.
> 
> Naja..


deine rechnung belegt doch nur, dass ich recht habe. da bleibt bei kompletter ausnutzung der öffnungszeit sogar noch eine stunde pause! (13 Abfahrten auf dem Singletrail o. Racetrack sind ohne Einwände nicht möglich.) um eine andere line  zu fahren, halte ich in braunlage nicht an, gerade unten ist es sinnlos den schwung rauszunehmen. das einzige was gegen 10+ abfahrten spricht, ist der darausresultierende tagespreis.

ich versteh auch nicht weshalb sowas immer in frage gestellt werden muss. ich kann es zwar nachvollziehen, wenn ich immer die leute sehe, die schon auf der DH in WiBe oder FR in Willingen 2 mal pause machen müssen


----------



## stephan- (27. Juni 2012)

Wenn du das packst ist das eine gute Leistung. Ich wollte das nicht anzweifeln, sondern lediglich deine "ist problemlos möglich"-Aussage etwas relativieren. Für den Großteil der Nutzer ist das sicher nicht möglich - schon gar nicht am Wochenende, wenn man auch mal 10-20min anstehen muss. 
Nicht sofort alles persönlich nehmen


----------



## ale2812 (27. Juni 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Wenn du das packst ist das eine gute Leistung. Ich wollte das nicht anzweifeln, sondern lediglich deine "ist problemlos möglich"-Aussage etwas relativieren. Für den Großteil der Nutzer ist das sicher nicht möglich - schon gar nicht am Wochenende, wenn man auch mal 10-20min anstehen muss.
> Nicht sofort alles persönlich nehmen



alles klar 

wo ich gerade deine signatur lese: ich empfinde es so viel härter einen tag im bikepark mit ankerlift zu verbringen als mit komfortablem lift. da hab ich immer das gefühl der bergaufteil am lift ist anstrengender als die abfahrt


----------



## Fatal Error (27. Juni 2012)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> wechselst Du von schönen Harztouren zu komprimiertem Spaß mit den Kollegen?
> Bei einem Ausflug zum Wurmberg ist http://zweirad-busche.de/ sicher die geschickteste Wahl. Falls nichts Entsprechendes frei ist kannst Du alternativ in Hahnenklee bei http://www.boardnbikes.de/ ausleihen. Letztens habe ich in der Gondel Harzgäste getroffen die von Hahnenklee nach BL gekommen sind und Leihbikes problemlosmitnehmen konnten.
> Gruß BT



Hi Dirk,

nein Wechsel ist nicht angedacht, Biken ist aber durch Kinder und Selbst+ständig extremst weniger geworden.... da ist ab und zu "komprimierter Spaß" das Höchste der Gefühle.
Gruss
alex


----------



## zweirad-busche (27. Juni 2012)

*Der DH Weltmeister -Danny Hart- ist am 18. August bei uns im Bikepark Braunlage.*


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (27. Juni 2012)

wie geil ist das denn!!!!?????


----------



## fuxy (27. Juni 2012)

Abwarten, ob der überhaupt kommt.


----------



## Brudertack (27. Juni 2012)

hm wäre ja entgeil wer hat das organisiert ?=)


----------



## Dome1605 (27. Juni 2012)

Wieso sagt mein Kalender, dass heute NICHT der 1. April ist??? Ist das ein Scherz? So richtig vorstellen kann ich mir das auch irgendwie nicht. Mal abwarten...


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Juni 2012)

doch soll so sein, kommt wohl auch daher das der Herr Busche ziehmlich viele Giants verkauft bzw. geordert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agfreerider (28. Juni 2012)

Hi Ben, an der Menge kanns nicht liegen. Ich kenn Verleihfirmen die kaufen 300 -500 Räder, da kommt dann auch nicht der Papst zu Besuch   . Eher Sponsoren bzw.  Marketing-Pflichttermin oder ähnliches.


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Juni 2012)

Naja ist ja auch Latte, cool ist es das mal nach Braunlage einer der besten WC Pro's kommt.


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2012)

richtet euch drauf ein das er uns alle so dermaßen in Grund und Boden fahren wird  Dazu Regen, mei das wird ein Spaß wenn Videoaufnahmen gemacht werden


----------



## enemy111 (29. Juni 2012)

Geeeeeeeeeeeil


----------



## JanikF. (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

mit was für Wartezeiten ist morgen ca. zu rechnen?


----------



## wurmberg (30. Juni 2012)

Derzeit läuft hier alles ziemlich easy. Wartezeiten werden kaum festgestellt.


----------



## Dome1605 (30. Juni 2012)

Richtig! Diesbezüglich war ich heute extremst geschockt. Wir haben Samstag, bomben Wetter, und die Wartezeiten waren sehr gering (Maximum war ein einiziges Mal 10min wegen einer Gruppe Monsterroller) bis hin zu gar keiner! 
Andererseits war auch nicht so viel los für Braunlage-Verhältnisse


----------



## outdoor (3. Juli 2012)

watch it
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22076


----------



## outdoor (3. Juli 2012)

bautag findet leider NICHT am kommenden wochenende statt. termin aber noch im juli.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

kleines Filmchen von mir. Sollte eigentlich noch mehr werden aber mein Arm war dann kaputt( Tuberculum Majus hat einen Riss). Beim nächsten mal dann mehr.


----------



## LiF (5. Juli 2012)

Wat hatn Riss???
Auf jeden Fall mal gute Besserung Steffen 

Wir werden Samstag in Braunlage sein, irgendwie das erste mal dieses Jahr


----------



## Nasum (5. Juli 2012)

Dank Dir.Ja, das hab ich den Arzt auch gefragt. Das ist der runde Knochen ganz oben am Arm, übergang Schulter. Ihr seit dafür bestimmt andersweitig gut rum gekommen, viel Spass dann. Ein paar Wochen muss ich noch Pause machen.


----------



## LiF (5. Juli 2012)

Hmm, dass klingt nicht sonderlich gut *G*

Ja, also irgendwie hat es uns ständig nach Winterberg und Willingen verschlagen und halt die male in Thale wo ihr, bzw Phil auch da wart


----------



## Apeman (5. Juli 2012)

wollen auch nach braunlage. jetzt hätte ich ein paar fragen.
wie schaut es bei regen aus? macht der lift da pause?
dürfen auch verschlammte bikes in den lift (gibt es evtl einen bikewash oä)?
ist für einen ht freerider die strecke noch spaßig?

danke schon mal für eure antworten


----------



## LiF (5. Juli 2012)

Lift fährt bei starken wind nicht, sonst immer.
Bikes werde in Transportgondeln transportiert, daher ist der Zustand EGAL.
Für die Fahrer gibt es Sitzunterlagen.
Bikewash gibt es 2 Boxen, die kostenfrei genutzt werden können.
HT Freerider geht eigentlich gut in Braunlage.
Sind halt VIELE Wurzeln und nur sehr wenige Sprünge, Gaps oder ähnliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (5. Juli 2012)

fein fein! danke! dann sind wir da ja richtig aufgehoben. hoffen wir mal das es nicht stürmt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Juli 2012)

Hmm, Wanderer auffer Süd-DH, immer wieder gern genommen. Scheint sehr einladend zu sein. Erinnert mich wieder an die Familie die sich letztes Jahr am Sprung kurz vorm Wallride zu nem Picknick niedergelassen hatte 

@Apeman:

Wenns nass ist muss man sich halt mit nassen Wurzeln anfreunden. Wenn der Boden richtig nass ist ässt sich nach meinem Empfinden gut fahren, am schmierigsten finde ich es wenn es halb abgetrocknet ist.


----------



## Apeman (6. Juli 2012)

i  nasse wurzeln


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Juli 2012)

Apeman schrieb:


> i  nasse wurzeln


 
Dann wirst du in Braunlage auf jeden Fall deine große Liebe finden


----------



## LiF (6. Juli 2012)

Aber nichts unanständiges im Wald veranstalten 

Wer isn morgen noch so da?


----------



## Brudertack (6. Juli 2012)

Ich =D


----------



## Marioevo3 (6. Juli 2012)

Bin auch da


----------



## outdoor (6. Juli 2012)

gute entscheidung ;-) wetter wird auch, link ist für bergstation. aloha alm mit gegrilltem hat auch geöffnet , biker-menü im basislager steht bereit.

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=104521&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## enemy111 (7. Juli 2012)

und ich warte auf meine neuen lager


----------



## Nasum (7. Juli 2012)

das  geht doch noch, ich warte auf die Heilung des Arms und Leogang fällt auch aus für mich. Ist schon hart aber warten gehört dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (7. Juli 2012)

naja, leogang fällt für mich auch aus, weil wir genau zu dem zeitpunkt gebucht haben, wenn der wc da ist.. -> streckensperrungen.. jetzt gehts ne woche nach schladming.

gute besserung


----------



## Dale Cooper (7. Juli 2012)

Mann war das wieder herrlich!

Wir hatten gestern bei bestem Wetter einen sehr angenehmen Parkbesuch!

Sehr nette Leute kennengelernt! War ne coole Sache Jungs!

Wir sind zu Zweit aus Hildesheim angereist, schon nach kurzer Zeit zu viert, dann mit 6 Mann den Wurmberg gerockt! 

Keiner hat sich abgemault, Material ist heile geblieben, Currywurst war großartig ... was will man mehr

So soll unser Sport sein! 

Bis demnächst und schöne Grüße nach Berlin!

Dale Cooper


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Juli 2012)

sagt mal nächstes mal Bescheid. War heute alleine da, der rest der Hi, ALF und SZ Truppe war auf ner Enduro Runde.
Morgens leichter Regen, Bomben Strecke, 2 mal alleine in der Gondel, einmal 5min warten. mittags Sonne und hirze. Ab 16Uhr Gewitter und Starkregen.


----------



## Brudertack (7. Juli 2012)

Jo Tag war eigtl ganz bombe heute außer das sich unsere Gruppe nach der 2ten abfahrt aufgrund von nem Rippenbruch auf 2 verkleinert hatte und  der dritte zwangsleufig die fahrt im orangeweißem party bus gen Goslar antreten durfte....

Wetter war echt geil heute morgens leichter regen danach dann strahlender sonnenschein und als wir die Bikes gerade im Auto hatten gings mit dem stark regen los =D


----------



## LiF (8. Juli 2012)

@brudertrack: gute Besserung an euren Kollegen. Kamen gerade wieder runter als der partybus los fuhr.
Der Tag gestern war gut... Strecken waren schön schnell und Wetter passte auch. Wir haben von dem Regen nichts mehr mitbekommen.


----------



## Dale Cooper (8. Juli 2012)

Das mit der Rippen-FX ist doof! Gute Besserung! Da ich heute selbst den "Partybus" fahre und hoffe, das niemand Bock auf Party hat, fällt biken heute ja aus. 

@ Frorider: schick mir mal ne PN mit Deiner Nummer, dann sagen wir das nächste Mal bescheid.


----------



## Apeman (9. Juli 2012)

wir waren auch am we da. leider haben wir zu viel gelabert und rumgetrödelt, dashalb nur 3! abfahrten geschafft. aber ich muß sagen dass es ein echt geiler park ist! die freeride hats mir echt angetan 

gute besserung an die verletzten!


evtl wollen wir kommendes we wieder hinfahren. kann mir da jemand eine unterkunft empfehlen?


----------



## Dennis88 (9. Juli 2012)

hallo,

wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch weiß ob hahnenklee wieder voll befahrbar ist nach dem bau der rodelbahn.....

bitte antworten..

thanks


----------



## Nothing85 (9. Juli 2012)

Ich hab Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Freitag frei und muss einfach mal raus den Kopf frei bekommen. Hat nicht irgendwer Lust und auch Zeit in Braunlage sich ein Zimmer zu nehm und mal ein Tag Wurmberg, ein Tag die umliegenden Trails und am dritten Tag ähnliches oder nochmal Wurmberg zu fahren??? Man könnte sich auch in Schierke eine Unterkunft suchen ist ja dann nicht mehr weit bis Braunlage oder Wurmberg.Lässt sich auch ganz gut hochfahren.
Wer Interesse oder andere Vorschläge hat gern PN an mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (10. Juli 2012)

Dennis88 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch weiß ob hahnenklee wieder voll befahrbar ist nach dem bau der rodelbahn.....
> 
> ...


 
da solltest du besser im hahnenklee-forum nachfragen!! meines wissens sind 2 strecken befahrbar.


----------



## fuxy (10. Juli 2012)

Sagt mal, hat der Imbiss und bei Busche gar nicht mehr auf?


----------



## vopsi (10. Juli 2012)

der Holger hat wegen reichtum geschlossen


----------



## molnitza (11. Juli 2012)

Dennis88 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch weiß ob hahnenklee wieder voll befahrbar ist nach dem bau der rodelbahn.....
> 
> ...



Wurde die Rodelbahn nicht erst eingeweiht? Bei gutem Wetter wird es wohl nicht ganz einfach werden überhaupt hoch zu kommen. Aber ich bin ohne hin mal gespannt. Die Strecke die im oberen Teil abgerissen wurde ist mit Hilfe von EU Fördermitteln gebaut worden. Es würde mich mal interessieren, ob die auch wieder aufgebaut wird. Falls nicht sollte man doch kurz an geeigneter Stelle anklopfen und fragen was das eigentlich soll.


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (11. Juli 2012)

vopsi schrieb:


> der Holger hat wegen reichtum geschlossen


irgendwie glaub ich das nicht  würde aber auch gerne wissen was mit der "imbe" los ist wollt ne currywurst!!!


----------



## molnitza (11. Juli 2012)

wAr_in_mY_heAd schrieb:


> irgendwie glaub ich das nicht  würde aber auch gerne wissen was mit der "imbe" los ist wollt ne currywurst!!!



Soweit ich von der Konkurrenz gehört habe ist der Pleite. Genau weiss ich das aber auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Juli 2012)

Pachtverträge sind ausgelaufen.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (16. Juli 2012)

Ich will Anfang august in den Park, blicke da aber nicht bei den Punktekarten durch.
Will 3-4 Tage da bleiben und im park fahren, wieviele Abfahrten schafft man da so pro Tag, Also wie lange komme ich so mit ner 20er Karte hin


----------



## LiF (16. Juli 2012)

Im schnitt machst Du 6 Abfahrten am Tag, kommt aber wie immer ein wenig auf die Fitness an.


----------



## stephan- (16. Juli 2012)

Mit der 20er Karte machst du nichts falsch. Die sind außerdem 1 Jahr gültig ab Kaufdatum. Allerdings fänd ich 4 Tage Braunlage am Stück schon sehr sehr grenzwertig.


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Juli 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Allerdings fänd ich 4 Tage Braunlage am Stück schon sehr sehr grenzwertig.


 
Sehe ich genauso, ich würde eventuell überlegen, ob ich den anderen Parks in der Umgebung auch nen Besuch abstatte.


----------



## LiF (16. Juli 2012)

Nach 4 Tagen Braunlage weiß man aber, ob die Unterarme ordentlich trainiert sind


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Juli 2012)

LiF schrieb:


> Nach 4 Tagen Braunlage weiß man aber, ob die Unterarme ordentlich trainiert sind


 
Da hats du absolut recht 

Jedoch wären mir 4 Tage der gleiche park etwas zu langweilig.


----------



## LiF (16. Juli 2012)

Das sowieso!!
Würde auch eher die 4 Tage, auf die 4 Parks im Harz verteilen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Juli 2012)

LiF schrieb:


> Das sowieso!!
> Würde auch eher die 4 Tage, auf die 4 Parks im Harz verteilen!


 
Thale und Schulenberg würde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juli 2012)

Man sollte sie mindestens als Back-Up im Hinterkopf haben, falls es in Braunlage mal wieder zu windig sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (16. Juli 2012)

Gestern waren Dome und Ich in Braunlage, SCHLAMM vom feinsten   Peeling inklusive


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (16. Juli 2012)

Kann ich iwie mit zug oder bus nach braunlage kommen?
kann mir wer sagen wie der nächst Bahnhof heißt


----------



## outdoor (17. Juli 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Kann ich iwie mit zug oder bus nach braunlage kommen?
> kann mir wer sagen wie der nächst Bahnhof heißt


 

bis bad harzburg mit dem zug. ob dich dann der busfahrer mitnimmt... das entscheidet seine laune...


----------



## Schnitte (17. Juli 2012)

wie siehts denn zurzeit mit dem Wind bei euch aus?
Wollten Freitag mal wieder vorbei kommen und ne Schlammschlacht starten


----------



## enemy111 (17. Juli 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Kann ich iwie mit zug oder bus nach braunlage kommen?
> kann mir wer sagen wie der nächst Bahnhof heißt



jop, ist Bad Harzburg.
Mich hat er bisher immer mitgenommen.


----------



## fracture (17. Juli 2012)

Mich hat er auch mitgenommen. Sonntags morgens gegen 8 oder 9 und nachmittags gegen 16 Uhr war es nie voll im Bus.


----------



## outdoor (18. Juli 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> wie siehts denn zurzeit mit dem Wind bei euch aus?
> Wollten Freitag mal wieder vorbei kommen und ne Schlammschlacht starten


 

zur zeit ist es windig und nass, aber heute ist auch erst mittwoch... schau auf der seilbahn- oder bikepark-homepage oder hier (gipfeldaten)
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=104521&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## zweirad-busche (18. Juli 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> zur zeit ist es windig und nass, aber heute ist auch erst mittwoch... schau auf der seilbahn- oder bikepark-homepage oder hier (gipfeldaten)
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=104521&wahl=vorhersage



Eine automatische Stationsvorhersage kann erst nach einer lückenlosen Messdauer von mindestens 18 Monaten erstellt werden. Da dies bei der Station Braunlage-Wurmberg noch nicht der Fall ist, wird vorläufig die *benachbarte Station Brocken herangezogen*.

*Dieses Wetter passt aber nicht für den Bikepark *- es ist ja das Brocken Wetter.
Das RICHTIGE Bikepark Wetter findest Du unter http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=104520&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## nullstein (18. Juli 2012)

Ist der neu gebaute Step Up im unteren Bereich bereits befahrbar? Vor 4 Wochen war er leider noch gesperrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (18. Juli 2012)

Meinst du das neue Holzelement bei der jump 
line ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Juli 2012)

Ja ist gut Fahrbar


----------



## nullstein (18. Juli 2012)

Ja das bei der Jumpline.
Na dann hoffe wir mal auf gutes Wettet am Sonntag...


----------



## outdoor (19. Juli 2012)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Eine automatische Stationsvorhersage kann erst nach einer lückenlosen Messdauer von mindestens 18 Monaten erstellt werden. Da dies bei der Station Braunlage-Wurmberg noch nicht der Fall ist, wird vorläufig die *benachbarte Station Brocken herangezogen*.
> 
> *Dieses Wetter passt aber nicht für den Bikepark *- es ist ja das Brocken Wetter.
> Das RICHTIGE Bikepark Wetter findest Du unter http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=104520&wahl=vorhersage


 

selbst die seilbahn nimmt die brockendaten für ihre vorhersage für den wurmberggipfel. deine daten werden am sportplatz in braunlage erfasst (dort steht die station), sind also wenig aussagekräftig wenn es z.b. um windgeschwindigkeiten, temperatur, niederschlag geht. deine daten sind eher übertragbar für den bereich talstation - die ist aber nicht entscheidend wenn es z.b. darum geht, ob die seilbah fährt.


----------



## outdoor (19. Juli 2012)

*LEIHBIKES am start!!!!!!!!!!*

*bergamont big air* oder *straitline* nach voranmeldung.
downhiller inkl. helm, brustpanzer, knieschoner pro tag 63,-â¬
freerider inkl. helm, brustpanzer, knieschoner pro tag 53,-â¬
nur helm, brustpanzer, knieschoner pro tag 20,-â¬

downhiller ohne ausrÃ¼stung pro tag 45,-â¬
freerider ohne ausrÃ¼stung pro tag 35,-â¬

buchen unter [email protected] oder 0179/2740477
abholung im "BASISLAGER" (restaurant in der talstation)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Juli 2012)

Hö? Board'nBikes? Machen die jetzt Busche Konkurenz weil in Hahnenklee nix mehr geht, oder bist Du im Thread verrutscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (19. Juli 2012)

ich kooperiere mit aydin/hahnenklee, weil ich der meinung bin, dass bikes auch ein wenig günstiger verliehen werden können!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Juli 2012)

Der Meinung bin ich auch und deshalb


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (19. Juli 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> ich kooperiere mit aydin/hahnenklee, weil ich der meinung bin, dass bikes auch ein wenig günstiger verliehen werden können!



Jap super Sache, bikes zu leihen finde ich auch ein wenig sehr teuer zumal man, wenn etwas kaputt geht es noch voll zahlen muss. 
Ich habe ja generell nichts gegen 50 für das verleihen, aber bei dem Preis sollte schon eine versicherung drin sein!


----------



## trigger666 (19. Juli 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> *LEIHBIKES am start!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *bergamont big air* oder *straitline* nach voranmeldung.
> downhiller inkl. helm, brustpanzer, knieschoner pro tag 63,-
> ...



Faires Angebot  Ich komme drauf zurück.


----------



## nullstein (19. Juli 2012)

Zumal Busche nicht unbedingt kulant ist.Ein Kumpel hatte sich ein Glory für den ganzen Tag ausgeliehen.Nach 60min war aber Schluß,da der Lift dicht gemacht hat.Unglaubliche 10 gab es zurück.Find ich irgendwie wenig freundlich.


----------



## outdoor (20. Juli 2012)

das bisherige dienstleistungsangebot müsst ihr beurteilen... wenn ihr was leihen wollt, bitte vorbestellen!!!!!
evtl. aber nur evtl. bekomme ich noch diese saison propain-bikes!


----------



## nullstein (22. Juli 2012)

Schön war es heute. Auch wenn man aus dem neuen Element vor der Jump Line deutlich mehr hätte machen können.


----------



## Lukas2046 (23. Juli 2012)

Tachchen,

stimmen die Kurspreis auf der Webside eigentlich wirklich? Wenn die stimmen könnte man mit den Kursen ja auch mit Board'n'Bikes zusammenarbeiten, ich fänds cool.

Gruss Lukas


----------



## outdoor (23. Juli 2012)

Lukas2046 schrieb:


> Tachchen,
> 
> stimmen die Kurspreis auf der Webside eigentlich wirklich? Wenn die stimmen könnte man mit den Kursen ja auch mit Board'n'Bikes zusammenarbeiten, ich fänds cool.
> 
> Gruss Lukas


 

die kurspreise vom bikeshop stimmen nicht, kurse in braunlage laufen über mich, nicht über den bikeshop! dazu in den nächsten tagen auch die aktuellen preise und termine (mitten in der saison.... ging aus verschiedenen gründen nicht eher).
bei den kursen werden wir nicht hahnenklee kooperieren, wir haben eigene instructor, da weiß ich was die können!


----------



## toroi (23. Juli 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> die kurspreise vom bikeshop stimmen nicht, kurse in braunlage laufen über mich, nicht über den bikeshop! dazu in den nächsten tagen auch die aktuellen preise und termine (mitten in der saison.... ging aus verschiedenen gründen nicht eher).
> bei den kursen werden wir nicht hahnenklee kooperieren, wir haben eigene instructor, da weiß ich was die können!



Bezahlbare Kurse wären klasse. Bisher war es einfach nicht finanzierbar; hoffentlich ist auch ein Anfängerkurs dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas2046 (24. Juli 2012)

Meinst du mit Termine,dass das Gruppenkurse sind? Könntest du die Preise auch hier schreiben? Wäre nett.

Gruss Lukas


----------



## outdoor (24. Juli 2012)

es werden sicherlich überschaubare preise. es gibt gruppen- und individuelle kurse, wobei letztere nie ganz günstig sind.


----------



## stöber (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat zufällig jemand ein paar Bilder von der umgebauten Jumpline?

Viele Grüße


----------



## morph027 (25. Juli 2012)

So...war schön heute...die Jumpline ist ganz nett...nur 2 von den Dingern sind etwas lang, die hab ich nicht ganz geschafft. Der letzte ist schön, schön eindrehen in den Anlieger 

Trotz Horden Monsterroller und ausführlichem Mittag heute 5 Abfahrten gemacht. Dann wollten die Hände nicht mehr


----------



## Schnitte (26. Juli 2012)

ist es jetzt schon unter der Woche so extrem voll?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juli 2012)

Nein, voll wars nicht - ein zwei Handvoll Radler und ungefähr doppelt so viele Monsterroller. Keine nennenswerte Wartezeiten.
Es war nur viel zu heiss, um mehr Abfahrten zu schaffen (ca. 1liter Wasser/Abfahrt..).


----------



## morph027 (26. Juli 2012)

Ferienzeit halt...


----------



## trigger666 (26. Juli 2012)

Wir waren heute da. Nichts los. Nicht einmal mussten wir warten. 

Allerdings war es super heiß. Dafür sind alle Strecken super trocken. War mal richtig ungewohnt und ließ sich super fahren.


----------



## Schnitte (27. Juli 2012)

Sonntag soll es ja zum Glück regnen  Da freu ich mich schon auf nasse wurzeln und hoffentlich wenig Sonntagsausflüger​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AtzePeng (28. Juli 2012)

fährt freitag jemand hin?


----------



## fuxy (28. Juli 2012)

AtzePeng schrieb:


> fährt freitag jemand hin?



Du meinst bestimmt Samstag, Freitag ist um


----------



## AtzePeng (28. Juli 2012)

nee nee nächsten freitag den 3.8

grüße


----------



## SundayR1D3R (28. Juli 2012)

so war donnerstag mal wieder da und mal ein wenig kritik von mir.. mitarbeiter teilweise total unfreundlich "was man ihn auch schon ansieht", guter service sogut wie nicht vorhanden ..hatte noch ne 10er karte vom letzten jahr die leider nicht mehr ging da anscheind abgelaufen, da das datum "wann verfällt" auch nicht mehr lesbar war, konnt ich ja auch nicht wissen wann sie abläuft und wär ja vorher noch hingefahren und hätt sie vorher noch leer gemacht ..das hab ich den mitarbeiter in den kleinen karten-häuslein mehrmals erklärt bis er es irgendwann vestanden hatte und meinte öhh und was soll ich da jetzt machen ..und schlief fast wieder ein:würg: ich meinte das ich sie karte gern umgetauscht hätte ..er nee das geht nicht und soo und das er das nicht machen kann ..ich weiter diskutiert was das hier für'n verein sei und er mir irgendwann ne 10er zum schüler preis verkauft was eigtl. immernoch zu teuer ist für den unfertigen, verbauten berg ..ja berg mit paar wege runter, für mich kein richtiger bikepark
zu den strecken: die sprünge fast alle viel zu klein und teilweise ohne landungen oder die landung sind viel zu kurz bzw nah dran so das ich immer irgendwo doppelt und dreifach soweit hinter den "landungen" einschlage. die anlieger kurven passen sogut wie alle nicht und stehen irgendwie außerhalb der strecken "linien", man müßte sie extra direkt anfahren und selbst dann passen sie einfach nicht und sie werden an total sinnlosen stellen hingesetzt sowie auch nen großteil der kleinen mini sprünge ..für wem sind die eigtl. kinder? wo wir grad bei sprüngen sind ..hinter den "shores" kommt ja so eine art mini"dirt" sprungline ..wer hat die denn gebaut ..man muß immer wieder mittendrinn bremsen da man sonst in den nächsten absrung reinjumpt da abstände größe, länge und winkel der sprünge nicht passen bzw passt nichts an den ding achja und gleich dahiter steht der m.M.n  best gebaute anlieger im park nur müßte man dafür ungefähr 10fach so schnell aus der jumpline kommen mit er wieder paßt, bloß mit dem speed mit dem man aus der jumpline kommt kann ich auch vor dem anlieger nach rechts fahren! und dann stand da noch irgend ne sinnlose holz-konstruktion mittendrinn wo ich mir bloß dachte das man das holz auch sinnvoller verbauen hätte können.

der "Park" müßte mal ein wenig geld in die hand nehmen und wem engagieren der sein Handwerk versteht z.b Diddie Schneider ..der würde einmal mit dem bagger darunter und es wär perfekt
und nicht immer wieder leute sozusagen "umsonst" arbeiten lassen die davon absolut keine ahnung haben ..dadurch wird es doch bloß immer schlimmer. ..z.b ein paar stellen die ich letztes jahr noch besser fand sind jetzt schonwieder mist weil da "mist" gebaut wurde


----------



## Nothing85 (28. Juli 2012)

Wenn du letztes Jahr schon einmal da warst warum bist du dann nochmal hingefahren wenn es dir nicht gefällt??? Oder hast du die 10er Karte vom letzten Jahr von wem anders?


----------



## SundayR1D3R (28. Juli 2012)

du bist aus halberstadt kenn ich dich? ..dann können wir ja mal zur croco bei uns fahren ..die ist besser und sinnvoller gebaut wurden, wir haben drei-vierfach so große jumps, schöne technisch gut gebaute downhills, das sagt doch schon alles wenn der hometrail schon besser ist alls nen "park"!
warum ich da noch hinfahre ..mmhh schwierige frage ..erstens weil man durschnittl. für die gegend lange abfahrten hat, weil ichs nicht allzuweit habe, hatte bock drauf mich zu verausgaben ..was man da auch gut kann, war lange nicht mehr da und wollt gucken ob es evtl was neues "gutes" gibt und zu guter letzt halt zum training. außerdem hab ich ja da schon meine line runter die auch super zufahren ist ..wär aber halt auch schön wenn ich dabei noch ein wenig durch gute anlieger surfen könnte und ab und an durch die luft gleiten könnte, das würde denn spaß noch um ein vielfaches steigern und man hätte auch bock wiederzukommen ..was ich jetzt erstmal nicht verspüre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (28. Juli 2012)

Wart mal....jetzt wo ich dein Namen so lese und dein Rad...du wohnst in der ...... richtig?  ich bin nicht so geübt im fliegen etc. fahre auch nicht auf der Croco sondern eher AM Touren im Harz oder auch ab und zu mal im Park aber dazu bin ich dieses Jahr noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## tisch (28. Juli 2012)

@ shadow1984,
jajaja... teilweise altbekannte Probleme... Würden wir alle gerne ändern, nur leider riegelt der Seilbahnbetreiber ab (erkennt einfach nicht Möglichkeiten die er damit verbaut). Schade ansich, da der Berg echt Potential hat, wenn Naturschutz und Forst mitspielen würden. 
Wärste mal nach Schulenberg gekommen 

MfG Timo


----------



## SundayR1D3R (28. Juli 2012)

willst nicht noch namen und hausnr hin schreiben
dann komm zur croco und ich bring dir fliegen u. shredden bei. meine "hardcore"AM-touren im harz mach ich aber auch ..können ja mal zusammen fahren

@timo: jep schulenberg steht als nächstes auf'en plan.


----------



## Nothing85 (28. Juli 2012)

So geändert. Ähm wohne eine Straße weiter...
War mit Görns mal da gewesen aber iwie komm ich da nicht so ran...zumal bei der Croco nix für "Anfänger" da ist. Aber ne Tour im Harz gern...kenn da ein zwei nette Abfahrten ab Schierke oder Drei Annen Hohne.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (28. Juli 2012)

eine straße weiter ..und noch nie gesehen
ich kahm da auch mal als anfänger hoch ..das schult einen halt gleich richtig
jep das mit der tour müssen wir mal festhalten ..ich kenn da auch so'n paar abfahrten ..die so ähnlich sind wie der ekerlochstieg ..nicht ganz so heftig


----------



## Nothing85 (28. Juli 2012)

Na doch gesehen hast du mich schon...aber egal damit sich hier keiner aufregen kann den Rest per PN....


----------



## Mirko29 (28. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage und zwar möchte ich in 2 Wochen mit nem Kumpel zu euch in den Harz kommen und eure Bikeparks antesten  Basis soll Braunlage werden und wir wollen zelten. Zur Frage. Wie sind die Möglichkeiten? Gibts in der Nähe einen guten Campingplatz?

Gruss Mirko


----------



## stephan- (29. Juli 2012)

Shadow: Du bist nun der zweite (oder der dritte?) der das Problem mit der Karte hat. Ich hab hier auch noch 2 Karten liegen - da bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt. Die kauf ich mit Sicherheit nicht neu.


----------



## Nothing85 (29. Juli 2012)

Letztes Jahr gab es die Diskusion auch schon.Die machen es einfach nicht...


----------



## Helius-FR (29. Juli 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Shadow: Du bist nun der zweite (oder der dritte?) der das Problem mit der Karte hat. Ich hab hier auch noch 2 Karten liegen - da bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt. Die kauf ich mit Sicherheit nicht neu.



Deinen abgelaufenen Jogurt tauscht dir auch kein EDEKA um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (29. Juli 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Deinen abgelaufenen Jogurt tauscht dir auch kein EDEKA um






axl


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Juli 2012)

hatte das Problem Anfang des Jahres, war noch Gültig da erst im September 2011 erhalten, funktionierte nicht am Kartenscanner. Wurde problemlos getauscht.


----------



## trigger666 (29. Juli 2012)

Bis jetzt hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme. Als eine noch gültige Karte nicht mehr am Scanner funktionierte, habe ich eine neue Karte für die restlichen Fahrten erhalten.


----------



## Nothing85 (29. Juli 2012)

Es ging ja darum eine Karte von 2011 (wo noch Fahrten drauf waren)  in diesem Jahr zu benutzen.


----------



## trigger666 (29. Juli 2012)

Die Kritik von Shadow1984 kann ich bedingt teilen. Der berühmte *Flow *kommt auf keiner der Strecken bei mir zustande.

Mein Eindruck vom 26.07.12. Da es heiß und trocken war, ließen sich alle Strecken von der Haftung her gut fahren. Allerdings stelle ich keinen Unterschied in den einzelnen Strecken fest. Es _fühlt _sich alles einheitlich an. Was fehlt ist eine einfache Strecke für Einsteiger. Ähnlich der Freeride Strecke in Willingen. Es würde auch völlig reichen, wenn diese Strecke an der Mittelstation beginnt und bis unten durchläuft.

Persönlich finde ich es sehr gut, was in Eigenregie(Bautage) immer wieder auf die Beine gestellt wird. Dafür ein 

Aus meiner Sicht sollten die Bautage anders verwendet werden. Ich würde *eine *Strecke von oben bis unten durch optimieren und anschließend dann die nächste.

Braunlage hat auf jeden Fall ein gigantisches Potenzial. Dies sollte auch der Seilbahnbetrieber erkennen. Es ist halt so, wer nicht investiert, kann auch nichts wieder bekommen.


----------



## stephan- (29. Juli 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Deinen abgelaufenen Jogurt tauscht dir auch kein EDEKA um



Klasse Kommentar, allerdings ist der Jogurt aus Braunlage 1 Jahr gültig und sollte deswegen nicht abgelaufen sein.


----------



## nullstein (29. Juli 2012)

Ich bin leider auch von meinem letzten Besuch (22.07.2012) enttäuscht.
An einigen Stellen (wenn man mit dem Lift hoch fährt,sieht man die Kicker kurz vor der Mittelstation) tauchen plötzlich lieblos platzierte Minikicker auf. Warum baut man sowas?Es erhöht weder den Fahrspaß noch den Schwierigkeitsgrad.Völlig sinnlos in meinen Augen.
Das neue Element vor der Jumpline ist irgendwie auch fragwürdig.Irre viel Material für extrem wenig Spaß.Da hätte man DEUTLICH mehr draus machen können.
Ansonsten kann man nur das immer wieder gesagte wiederholen: man ballert viel zu oft ins Flat Die beiden leicht schrägen Shoresprünge sind dafür ein tolles Beispiel.

Die Süd-DH Strecke finde ich hingegen im oberen Stück klasse.Man kann es ordentlich laufen lassen und die Landungen der Sprünge sind meist ok.Unten fehlt halt das Gefälle und mir nach 5 Abfahrten die Power


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juli 2012)

Naja, ich finde die Strecken gut um das Bike einzustellen und ein bisschen Kondi zu üben. Aber 5mal hat mir auch gereicht. 

Ins Flat droppen kann ich auch daheim - und ich finde auch, dass sich kaum was verändert hat in den letzten zwei Jahren. 
Den Nord DH fand ich oben ganz ok, nur am Anfang viel zu flach, man bekommt null Tempo. Ab der Stahltreppe wirds wieder völlig sinnlos (bergauf WTF???).

Vielleicht sollte man den sinnlos für abseitige Kurven und Minikicker vergeudeten Schotter einfach mal über einen durchgehenden Trail in die ganzen Löcher verteilen, damit man grad im Mittelteil nicht so pumpen muss und die Landung nach der Box oben einen fahrbareren Auslauf bekommt. 

So wie es aussieht werde ich nicht vor Mitte nächsten Jahres wieder hin...

PS ich dachte dieses Holzdingens wäre ein Schuppen...???


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Juli 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage und zwar möchte ich in 2 Wochen mit nem Kumpel zu euch in den Harz kommen und eure Bikeparks antesten  Basis soll Braunlage werden und wir wollen zelten. Zur Frage. Wie sind die Möglichkeiten? Gibts in der Nähe einen guten Campingplatz?
> 
> Gruss Mirko


 
Wir waren dieses Jahr im Mai in Braunlage und haben dort 2 Tage auf dem Campingplatz verbracht. http://www.camping-braunlage.de/home.html 

Preise waren in Ordnung, Sanitärbereich wurde komplett neu gemacht. Die Leute waren sehr nett und man ist ziemlich schnell im Ort direkt. Kann den Platz nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (30. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Info. Hört sich echt gut an


----------



## -SHREDDER- (30. Juli 2012)

Shadow1984 schrieb:


> so war donnerstag mal wieder da und mal ein wenig kritik von mir..



Also hat sich in den letzten zwei Jahren nichts *signifikant* verbessert. Die von Shadow geschilderten Probleme gab es schon damals. Der fehlende Flow wurde hier immer wieder angeführt. An Mitarbeiter, die uns damals fast schon anmotzten, kann ich mich auch nur zu gut erinnern. 

Gut zu wissen! Wir wären am SO sonst nach BL gefahren. Leider hat Thale geschlossen. Dann geht's eben nach Schulenberg oder Winterberg.


----------



## Ripgid (30. Juli 2012)

zum thema unfreundliche Mitarbeiter:
wie's in den Wald reinschallt, so schallts auch wieder raus - wir hatten in den knapp 2 Jahren nur ein einziges Mal unfreundlichen kontakt.. und wir sind fast jedes Wochenende dort.

Gerade auf dem Süd-DH hat sich aber in Sachen Flow doch einiges getan; das erste Teilstück lässt sich jetzt um einiges flüssiger fahren, da wurden etliche freigefahrene Stellen ausgebessert. Im zweiten Teilstück wurden im Wald die großen Löcher mit Brechsand aufgefüllt und Drainagen gelegt. Speziell nach der Mittelstation gibts eine nette Kombination von Table, Anlieger-Kombination und Hip-Jump. Ein bisschen ruppig solltes dennoch bleiben, wir fahren ja schließlich nicht mit dem Rennrad den Berg runter!?

Denke jeder sollte sich selber einmal eine Meinung vom derzeitigen Stand des Parks bilden. Schulenberg wäre aber natürlich auch eine interessante Alternative!


----------



## factoryltd (31. Juli 2012)

Ich war seit langen wieder in Braunlage und es hat sich wohl viel getan, hatt deutlich wieder mehr Spass gemacht wie in der Vergangenheit und ich werde die Saison auf jeden fall noch mal hinfahren.
Vielen Dank auch an die oberen Liftbetreiber die meim Donwhillhäschen hilfreich zur Seite standen als sie sich den Arm beim Sturz gebrochen hatte 

mit sportlichen Gruss


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (31. Juli 2012)

Gute Besserung auf diesem Wege an dein "Downhillhäschen"


----------



## factoryltd (31. Juli 2012)

Danke,

Danke auch an den Bikeverleih vom restaurant hatt super funktioniert und in 6 wochen kommt Downhillhäschen bestimmt wieder mit, die erste Abfahrt hatte ihr ja richtig freude bereitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (31. Juli 2012)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> Danke auch an den Bikeverleih vom restaurant hatt super funktioniert und in 6 wochen kommt Downhillhäschen bestimmt wieder mit, die erste Abfahrt hatte ihr ja richtig freude bereitet



Gute Besserung an deine Freundin! Wir saßen zusammen im Lift und du hattest uns davon erzählt


----------



## githriz (1. August 2012)

Wie lange waren denn die Wartezeiten am Wochenende?


----------



## factoryltd (1. August 2012)

@ripgib danke dir werds ausrichten

weniger als 10min ging zügig


----------



## jedy (1. August 2012)

also ich war mit nullstein am 22.07.2012 zum zweiten mal in braunlage und nur vier tage später in osternohe ... krasser kann ein unterschied nicht sein.

ich war vor osternohe schon enttäuscht von braunlage und jetzt noch viel mehr. in absehbarer zeit muss ich nicht mehr hin.

meines erachtens hat braunlage auch nicht das potential was einige leute hier immer darstellen. unten ist es einfach flach und bleibt es auch.

ich frage mich wie man da im winter skifahren soll? mit propeller auf dem rücken? ... deutsche mittelgebirge halt


----------



## Max HBS (1. August 2012)

Shadow1984 schrieb:


> ..dann können wir ja mal zur croco bei uns fahren ..die ist besser und sinnvoller gebaut wurden, wir haben drei-vierfach so große jumps, schöne technisch gut gebaute downhills, das sagt doch schon alles wenn der hometrail schon besser ist alls nen "park"!



Da steckt ja auch genug Handarbeit drin


----------



## stephan- (1. August 2012)

Ein paar Gedanken, ggf. wirds ja von Verantwortlichen gelesen:

- erster Double an der Jumpline gefällt sehr gut, aber warum ist der 2. gleich wieder viel kürzer? Eigentlich dürfte der zweite gleich lang oder sogar länger sein. 
- Stepup - kommt da irgendwer wirklich über die Kuppe mit beiden Rädern? Absprung irgendwie undefiniert und zu klein/kurz, Anfahrt zu kurvig für die Distanz bzw. zwei Bäume genau im Weg.
- Sprünge nach Stepup immernoch mies, mal deutlich zu kurz, mal zu lang, BMX-Radien
- Süd DH fetzt, außer das mittlere Waldstück, immernoch viel zu verblockt und langsam
- Diese Mini-Kicker auf dem Freeride - ?!?!? - sowas bauen Anfänger-"Kiddies" mit ihren ersten Hardtails im Wald. 20cm hoch und ins Flat - total sinnlos. Warum keine vernünftigen Doubles mit gutem Absprung und guter Landung?
- paar Anlieger/Sprünge auf den Hauptlinien wären auch gut
- allgemein ein paar größere Sprünge, ggf. Tables, wo auch Anfänger Spaß haben, es gibt nur solches Kleinzeugs ohne Anspruch oder dann das dicke Roadgap - dazwischen ist nix.
- deutliche Beschilderungen für Fußgänger fehlen immernoch, heute wollte eine fünfköpfige Familie den DH runterlaufen
- Landungen erhöhen den Flow, egal wo
- obere Sprungline auf dem FR vor dem Wallride immernoch total ungleichmäßig, aus dem Wald fehlt die Geschwindigkeit für die ersten Sprünge (mir jedenfalls) und auch hier wieder total wechselnde Distanzen und Shapes


----------



## nullstein (1. August 2012)

Trifft die aktuelle Situation sehr gut.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (1. August 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> zum thema unfreundliche Mitarbeiter:
> wie's in den Wald reinschallt, so schallts auch wieder raus - wir hatten in den knapp 2 Jahren nur ein einziges Mal unfreundlichen kontakt.. und wir sind fast jedes Wochenende dort.
> 
> Gerade auf dem Süd-DH hat sich aber in Sachen Flow doch einiges getan; das erste Teilstück lässt sich jetzt um einiges flüssiger fahren, da wurden etliche freigefahrene Stellen ausgebessert. Im zweiten Teilstück wurden im Wald die großen Löcher mit Brechsand aufgefüllt und Drainagen gelegt. Speziell nach der Mittelstation gibts eine nette Kombination von Table, Anlieger-Kombination und Hip-Jump. Ein bisschen ruppig solltes dennoch bleiben, wir fahren ja schließlich nicht mit dem Rennrad den Berg runter!?
> ...



ja bloß das von mir garnichts geschallt kahm ..bin nur beim lifteingang reingefahren langsam ..und kaum hat es schon in meinen ohren geschallt ..EY KANNST NICHT LESEN ..ich hö warum ..ABSTEIGEN HIER DRINN BLABLA 
..soviel dazu
die können es da ruhig zehnmal ruppiger machen von mir aus ..da hast du was falsch verstanden. wo hast du nette anlieger table kombination gesehen? ich hab nur gesehen: total beknackt gebaute anlieger und mini tables ..aber nett ist ja auch die kleine schwester von schei55e ..also könntest du recht haben.


----------



## nullstein (1. August 2012)

Du regst dich echt auf,weil ein Mitarbeiter dich etwas forsch darauf hingewiesen hat,dass du ruhig mal das große Schild lesen könntest?Jedes Mal als ich da war,fuhren mindestens 5 Helden ins Lifthaus.Da wäre ich als Mitarbeiter irgendwann auch genervt.Verhält sich ähnlich wie mit den Helden,die auf dem Trail einpennen aber kurz vorm Lifthaus kräftig das HR stehen lassen...


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2012)

Shadow1984 schrieb:


> ja bloß das von mir garnichts geschallt kahm ..bin nur beim lifteingang reingefahren langsam ..und kaum hat es schon in meinen ohren geschallt ..EY KANNST NICHT LESEN ..ich hö warum ..ABSTEIGEN HIER DRINN BLABLA
> ..soviel dazu
> die können es da ruhig zehnmal ruppiger machen von mir aus ..da hast du was falsch verstanden. wo hast du nette anlieger table kombination gesehen? ich hab nur gesehen: total beknackt gebaute anlieger und mini tables ..aber nett ist ja auch die kleine schwester von schei55e ..also könntest du recht haben.



Ich war Montag vor Ort und die Hinweisschilder abzusteigen sind groß und deutlich genug zu lesen. Wer dann noch in die Station hineinfährt ist in meinen Augen selber Schuld wenn der Wind deftiger bläst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernsen (1. August 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Ein paar Gedanken, ggf. wirds ja von Verantwortlichen gelesen:
> 
> - erster Double an der Jumpline gefällt sehr gut, aber warum ist der 2. gleich wieder viel kürzer? Eigentlich dürfte der zweite gleich lang oder sogar länger sein.
> - Stepup - kommt da irgendwer wirklich über die Kuppe mit beiden Rädern? Absprung irgendwie undefiniert und zu klein/kurz, Anfahrt zu kurvig für die Distanz bzw. zwei Bäume genau im Weg.
> ...



Ich kann mein Vorredner in allen Punkten zustimmen. Genau den Eindruck hatte ich heute nach meinen ersten Besuch in Braunlage. 

Fehlende Streckenbeschilderung macht das ganze etwas unübersichtlich. 

Und mal ehrlich: Wieviele Leute fahren den oberen Teil des RaceTracks? Abgerissene Schaltwerke dürften da an der Tagesordnung sein?!


----------



## stephan- (1. August 2012)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich: Wieviele Leute fahren den oberen Teil des RaceTracks? Abgerissene Schaltwerke dürften da an der Tagesordnung sein?!




Daran sieht man auch wieder sehr schön dieses krasse Missverhältnis im Fahr-Anspruch was den ganzen Park durchzieht. Oben anspruchsvoll wie sonstwas (nicht nur wegen der dicken Steine, sondern auch weils zu flach ist) und ab dem Gap wirds dann wieder total mies, flach, teilweise Uphill. 
Ebenso der Singletrail - ist ja als leichteste(?) Strecke ausgeschrieben, aber ich finde der Einstieg hats in sich. Man kommt recht zügig von der Holz-Rampe und wird unerwartet ziemlich durchgeschüttelt. Da hab ich mir mein Pedal verbogen anfang letzten Jahres


----------



## fuxy (1. August 2012)

Leute, die Probleme sind bekannt und man arbeitet doch dran, es geht aber nicht von heute auf morgen.
 Die ganze sache kostet auch Geld und wenn die ganzen freiwilligen Bautage nicht wären, würde nur die Qualisicherung das reparieren was wir am WE kaputt fahren, die haben z.b über ganz üble Schlammlöcher jetzt Brücken gemacht, sehr gut wurde auch zeit.

So wie Ihr das wollt müsste man ein Bautagewochende mit 200 Mann machen aber Ohne Liftkarten und Grillfutter.

Und dann wären die nächsten auch nicht zufrieden.
Ich fahre sehr gern in Braunlage und mag dafür Hakle überhaupt nicht, jeder hat da seinen eigenen Geschmack.

Ihr müsst auch mal dran denken, das der Park auch für weniger geübte Fahrer Attraktiv sein soll und nicht nur für PROFIS.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (1. August 2012)

Bliblablubb, wer ist denn am Sa. da?


----------



## fuxy (1. August 2012)

Rate mal


----------



## Helius-FR (1. August 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Ihr müsst auch mal dran denken, das der Park auch für weniger geübte Fahrer Attraktiv sein soll und nicht nur für PROFIS.



Genau danach sieht das gerumpel dort für mich aber nich aus.

Ich kenne denn Park nur von Vids... Aber das was ich da sehe zieht mich da noch immer nich hin.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (1. August 2012)

@ fuxy: Na, dann sehen wir uns ja ausnahmsweise mal in 'heimischen' Gefilden, und nicht immer in Willingen.


----------



## fuxy (1. August 2012)

Videos sind das eine , selber "Erfahren" ist das andere. Komm doch dieses WE vorbei.


----------



## fuxy (1. August 2012)

baumschubser schrieb:


> @ fuxy: Na, dann sehen wir uns ja ausnahmsweise mal in 'heimischen' Gefilden, und nicht immer in Willingen.


Na jetzt weiß ich auch wer du bist.
Dome und ein paar aus HI kommen auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (1. August 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Na jetzt weiß ich auch wer du bist.
> Dome und ein paar aus HI kommen auch.



OK, bis Sa. dann, sind so gegen 11.00 vor Ort.


----------



## fuxy (1. August 2012)

Jup, bis dann.


----------



## Helius-FR (1. August 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Videos sind das eine , selber "Erfahren" ist das andere. Komm doch dieses WE vorbei.



Jep schon Richtig.
Aber es fehlt noch ein wenig Motivation...

Bei Gelegenheit wird's bestimmt mal was mit Fahren...


----------



## Schnitte (2. August 2012)

so nach meiner Armverletzung vom letzten Sonntag in Braunlage, wollen wir nun Samstag wieder aufschlagen um nun endlich die letzten 5 Fahrten auf dem Ticket zu vernichten, ob als Biker oder Fotograf sei mal dahingestellt. Hoffen wir, dass der Plan diesmal aufgeht und nicht wieder mein Arm zwischen zwei Felsen beim Sturz stecken bleibt


----------



## Nasum (2. August 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> nicht wieder mein Arm zwischen zwei Felsen beim Sturz stecken bleibt


 
Schnitte das hört sich gefährlich an. Auf jedenfall viel Spass.


----------



## Schnitte (2. August 2012)

Nasum schrieb:


> Schnitte das hört sich gefährlich an. Auf jedenfall viel Spass.


 
naja hatte Glück im Unglück. Bei dem Sturz hätte das Ellenbogengelenk schnell brechen können. Zum Glück nur geprellt und die Kapsel ist etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden. Aber langsam geht es wieder und Samstag wird versucht sich wieder vorsichtig ranzutasten oder Kameramensch zu spielen, wenn es gar nicht geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (2. August 2012)

Oha, wird wohl voll am Samstag, werde auch mit ein paar Leuten anreisen


----------



## sundancer (2. August 2012)

Bin ebenfalls am
Samstag da.
Nochmal zum Thema des Bikeparks Braunlage an sich:
Ich war vor 2 Wochen in Bischofsmais. Was an diesem Park gelobt wird, verstehe ich in keiner weise. Dagegen ist Braunlage ein richtiger Superpark.


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. August 2012)

Was hast du denn am Park in Bischofsmais auszusetzen, bzw. was hat dich gestört?


----------



## nullstein (2. August 2012)

Das würde mich auch interessieren.Ich bin vom Geisskopf begeistert.Der Evil Eye ist sehr gut gebaut,die Drops am Ende haben ne ordentliche Landung,die Freeride ist der Hammer,die Jumpline passt auch etc.


----------



## Schnitte (2. August 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren.Ich bin vom Geisskopf begeistert.Der Evil Eye ist sehr gut gebaut,die Drops am Ende haben ne ordentliche Landung,die Freeride ist der Hammer,die Jumpline passt auch etc.


 
muss ich 100% zustimmen und den Flow Country Trail sollte man auch nicht vergessen. Da kannst du ohne einmal zu Bremsen durchrauschen, wenn man es kann 
Letztes Jahr zum Saisonende hätte der DH mal wieder Pflege hinsichtlich seiner Ladungen gebraucht, aber gut, das hat wohl jeder Park im Oktober nötig...
Also klär uns mal auf, was ist dein Problem mit B-Mais?


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. August 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls am
> Samstag da.
> Nochmal zum Thema des Bikeparks Braunlage an sich:
> Ich war vor 2 Wochen in Bischofsmais. Was an diesem Park gelobt wird, verstehe ich in keiner weise. Dagegen ist Braunlage ein richtiger Superpark.


 

junx, der meckert auch über die trails im deister . 
einfach nix bei denken


----------



## Resendisback (2. August 2012)

Am besten finde ich immernoch die Leute, die einfach 24/7 auf Fehlersuche sind 
Und mal an alle hater, seid halt mal froh das solch ein Projekt im Umkreis des Nationalparks Harz umgesetzt werden konnte. Vor den Jahren des ersten Spatenstichs war nichtmal Ansatzweise daran zu denken, dass ein Bikepark auf dem Wurmberg entstehen könnte.
Son Teil wächst halt nunmal mit den Jahren  /klugschei55en Ende


----------



## Helius-FR (2. August 2012)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Am besten finde ich immernoch die Leute, die einfach 24/7 auf Fehlersuche sind
> Und mal an alle hater, seid halt mal froh das solch ein Projekt im Umkreis des Nationalparks Harz umgesetzt werden konnte. Vor den Jahren des ersten Spatenstichs war nichtmal Ansatzweise daran zu denken, dass ein Bikepark auf dem Wurmberg entstehen könnte.
> Son Teil wächst halt nunmal mit den Jahren  /klugschei55en Ende



Ich sehe 2 Möglichkeiten...

1. Man Buddelt Jahrelang Planlos rum und Fährt Spuren in den Wald

2. Man macht es einmal Richtig und Legt ne Strecke Profihaft an


----------



## gnafert (2. August 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich sehe 2 Möglichkeiten...
> 
> 1. Man Buddelt Jahrelang Planlos rum und Fährt Spuren in den Wald
> 
> 2. Man macht es einmal Richtig und Legt ne Strecke Profihaft an



stimmt auch wieder.
ich vermute durch den fehlgriff mit dem ersten "trailbauer" ist beim betreiber einiges an motivation/ueberzeugung verloren gegangen.


----------



## trigger666 (2. August 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich sehe 2 Möglichkeiten...
> 
> 1. Man Buddelt Jahrelang Planlos rum und Fährt Spuren in den Wald
> 
> 2. Man macht es einmal Richtig und Legt ne Strecke Profihaft an



Genau! Liebe zwei gute ausgebaute Strecken statt 5. Eine der beiden Strecken sollte dann noch Anfänger tauglich sein.

Was die Streckenpflege angeht, dürfen wir alle auch eins nicht vergessen. Die Abfahrten sind sehr lang. Mir ist kein anderer Park in Deutschland bekannt, der so lange Abfahrten hat. Dementsprechend aufwendiger ist auch die Streckenpflege.

Wichtig ist auch, *konstruktive Kritik*, damit sie ernst genommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (2. August 2012)

3. Man lässt einen Bikepark wachsen bis er Früchte trägt!    [x]


----------



## -SHREDDER- (2. August 2012)

...oder eingeht...


----------



## cxfahrer (2. August 2012)

Resendisback schrieb:


> 3. Man lässt einen Bikepark wachsen bis er Früchte trägt!    [x]



Ich weiss nicht, ob ich dann da mit 65  noch fahren mag  ...

Und: die Monsterrollerstrecke ist ja auch auf einmal fertig geworden. 

Die Strecken haben alle Potential - man könnte doch wenigstens mal zwei-drei Fuhren Grobschotter nehmen um den Mittelteil flüssig zu halten und mal jemand kundiges engagieren, um Landungen, Anlieger und Kicker dorthin zu bauen, wo sie Fahrfluss und nicht stumpfes Gerumpel bringen.
Ein Minibagger, 5 Leute und ein Mann mit Durchblick.

Das kann  doch nicht so schwer (und so teuer) sein! 

Irgendwas ist ja immer, aber diese Kritiken ziehen sich doch seit Jahren mit.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (2. August 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob ich dann da mit 65  noch fahren mag  ...
> 
> Und: die Monsterrollerstrecke ist ja auch auf einmal fertig geworden.
> 
> ...



Genau so muss es gemacht werden!


----------



## stephan- (2. August 2012)

Der Begriff "Hater" ist mal sowas von Fehl am Platz. Ich hab einfach nur - nachdem ich dieses Jahr noch kein mal da war - meine Meinung abgegeben und ein paar Punkte aufgelistet, an denen man noch arbeiten könnte. Sehe es nicht ein, mir dafür nun irgendwas vorwerfen lassen zu müssen. Aber leider ist meine Kritik auch mit Sicherheit mal wieder hier im Thread untergegangen und erreicht die wichtigen Personen gar nicht. Und wie soll ein Park mit der Zeit wachsen, wenn niemand sagt, was wichtig ist? Ich bin nunmal Kunde und bringe Geld hin und glaube auch nicht, das ich der einzige mit der Ansicht bin. Also seid doch froh, dass es Anregungen gibt. Oder soll lieber gar nichts gesagt werden und stattdessen fahr ich einfach wo anders hin?


----------



## Helius-FR (2. August 2012)

Resendisback schrieb:


> 3. Man lässt einen Bikepark wachsen bis er Früchte trägt!    [x]



4. Man Quatscht alles Schön...


----------



## jaamaa (2. August 2012)

Resendisback schrieb:


> 3. Man lässt einen Bikepark wachsen bis er Früchte trägt!    [x]



Zu lang sollte dies aber nicht dauern, sonst kommt keiner mehr. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man in der 'Interimsphase' den Park umsonst oder vergünstigt nutzen kann. Also kann das Argument mit der Zeit auch nach hinten losgehen.
Akzeptieren könnte ich die Aussage, wenn man jetzt nochmal richtig in eine oder max. zwei Strecken investiert und diese pefekt von Profis gestallten lässt, also das nachholt, was am Anfang eher subopimal gelaufen ist. Die anderen Strecken kommen dann mit der Zeit...

Weniger ist oft mehr!


----------



## Resendisback (2. August 2012)

Logisch betrachtet wird solch ein Projekt wirtschaftlich wohl kaum "eingehen".

_"Irgendwas ist ja immer, aber diese Kritiken ziehen sich doch seit Jahren mit."_

Du meinst bestimmt eher "diese Kritiken werden IMMER mitziehen".

Denn Fakt ist das jeder nörgeln kann. Recht hat man mit den meisten Dingen sicherlich, aber wenn man mal eine Liste gegenüber legen würde, wo gelistet ist, was alles auf die ganzen Kritiken hin passiert ist und umgesetzt wurde, staunen sicherlich einige. Wenn man schon liest "Mein ERSTER Besuch letztens.." da braucht man keine Antwort geben, weil diese Person ganz einfach nicht weis wie wild es in der Anfangsphase war. Diese Person kann es also mit dem Anfang nicht Ansatzweise ab- oder vergleichen.
Wie dem auch sei, ich persönlich bin der Meinung das der Park stetig gezielt Kritikpunkte umgesetzt hat und es auch weiter tun wird, auch wenns etwas länger dauert


----------



## Resendisback (2. August 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> 4. Man Quatscht alles Schön...



5. Man kann sein Rad auch schieben, dann ist der Park umsonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnafert (2. August 2012)

ich denke es geht den meisten kritikern nicht unbedingt um das DAS sondern um das WIE.
denn "wenn schon, denn schon(TM)"... beim WIE hat sich BL bisher leider nicht mit ruhm bekleckert, auch wenn im letzten und diesem jahr initiative da war, die durchaus zu begruessen ist. leider reicht das aber meistens nicht aus.


----------



## Resendisback (2. August 2012)

gnafert schrieb:


> ich denke es geht den meisten kritikern nicht unbedingt um das DAS sondern um das WIE.
> denn "wenn schon, denn schon(TM)"... beim WIE hat sich BL bisher leider nicht mit ruhm bekleckert, auch wenn im letzten und diesem jahr initiative da war, die durchaus zu begruessen ist. leider reicht das aber meistens nicht aus.



Schön gesagt bzw geschrieben
Ohne das DAS gäbe es ja nicht einmal ein WIE.
Es wird sich einpendeln denke ich, es kommt sicherlich noch der Punkt, wo der Großteil nichts mehr zu beanstanden hat. Somit ist die Frage WANN.
Das wird sich zeigen..
Runtergewirtschaftet wird es bestimmt nicht, dass würde mich wundern ;D


----------



## cxfahrer (2. August 2012)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Logisch betrachtet wird solch ein Projekt wirtschaftlich wohl kaum "eingehen"....
> 
> Denn Fakt ist das jeder nörgeln kann. Recht hat man mit den meisten Dingen sicherlich, aber wenn man mal eine Liste gegenüber legen würde, wo gelistet ist, was alles auf die ganzen Kritiken hin passiert ist und umgesetzt wurde, staunen sicherlich einige. ...



Was wird sich wirtschaftlich nicht rechnen? 
Und warum? 
Ich war ja jetzt noch nicht so oft da, aber für mich sieht es so aus, als würden die Spaziergänger 80% bringen, Monsterroller 15%, Bikepark 5%...
Liegt das jetzt daran, dass für die eine Gruppe viel gemacht wurde und sie kommen deswegen oder wird für die anderen deswegen wenig getan, weil so wenige kommen oder was? 

Henne oder Ei?

Und: seit doch froh, dass es so ein großes Engagement der Nutzer gibt . 
Denn der Wurmberg liegt ganz schön weit ab von allem und die wechselhafte Wetterlage macht eine Planung, wenn man 2 -2.5h anreist, nicht einfacher.

Mir persönlich fehtl vor allem so die Vision - etwas wo ich sag, Mist da muss ich einfach nochmal hin, das war so geil...

So wies jetzt ist rappel ich da fünfmal runter - ok, könnte dies und das noch versuchen, Gap, grosser Drop usw. - aber insgesamt hab ich alles durch, nix war zu schwer, nix gab richtig Flow, abgehakt, brauch ich erstmal nicht nochmal, kostet ja auch Zeit und Geld.


----------



## Resendisback (2. August 2012)

@stephan- sorry habe deinen Beitrag total übersehen ^^
DU warst damit garnicht gemeint, im Gegenteil, ich weis das Du viel konstruktives von Dir gegeben hast

Das Problem das ich angesprochen hatte war ein anderes, nämlich das in der Anfangsphase wirklich ein paar Leute durchweg Müll abgelassen haben und das das bis JETZT stetig abgenommen hat, was ja ziemlich positiv ist!

@cxfahrer meine Aussage war, dass ich kaum glaube, dass das Projekt Bikepark Braunlage nicht weiterhin bearbeitet wird. Sprich, ich denke nicht das nun alles so bleibt wie es jetzt ist. Die führenden Kräfte werden sich sicherlich Ihre Gedanken machen, schließlich lesen sie auch mit. 
Was WIRKLICH passiert weis ich nicht, also erwarte keine Antwort.


----------



## stephan- (2. August 2012)

Resendisback schrieb:


> @stephan- sorry habe deinen Beitrag total übersehen ^^
> DU warst damit garnicht gemeint, im Gegenteil, ich weis das Du viel konstruktives von Dir gegeben hast




Gut 
Sorry, mein Posting war auch etwas harsch formuliert, hatte vorhin etwas miese Laune. Man möge mir verzeihen 
War jedenfalls gestern bei euch im Shop und hab dich aber leider nicht angetroffen, sonst hätte ich mal Hallo gesagt.


----------



## Resendisback (2. August 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Gut
> Sorry, mein Posting war auch etwas harsch formuliert, hatte vorhin etwas miese Laune. Man möge mir verzeihen
> War jedenfalls gestern bei euch im Shop und hab dich aber leider nicht angetroffen, sonst hätte ich mal Hallo gesagt.



Ja, das wird schwierig, arbeite nicht mehr im Shop, musste Bernd und Peter alleine lassen 

Bestreiten stattdessen momentan unseren Swingolf Platz in Braunlage und Onlineshop
( www.swingolf-braunlage.de ).
In Zukunft wird es auch noch FrisbeeGolf und FußballGolf geben 

Dann werden auch die Öffnungszeiten verlängert und wer nach einem Downhillritt nach 17 Uhr noch lust hat, den Abend mit lecker Bierchen im Park ausklinken zu lassen, ist herzlich willkommen!
Sind vom Großparkplatz/Seilbahn aus vielleicht gute 5 Minuten Fußweg bis in den Park

Es wird dann sicherlich auch noch einen Downhillfahrer-Rabatt geben, um die ganzen alten Gesichter wiederzusehen. Will euch schön in den Park locken, haha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (2. August 2012)

@sundancer
Jetzt will ich aber auch wissen, was in Braunlage besser ist als in Bischofsmais!

Olli Fuhrmann vs. Diddi Schneider! Muß ich mehr schreiben?


----------



## sundancer (2. August 2012)

Bischofsmais ist total zerbombt. Der Park sieht aus, als waere seid der Eroeffnung nicht einmal auch nur die geringste Streckenpflege durchgefuehrt worden.
Die DH Strecke besteht ausschließlich aus Felsen. Diese liegen vorzugsweise in den Landungen. Die 4x Piste hat Bremswellen, als wäre da ne Panzerkolonne durchgefahren. Die Sprünge in der 4x und Dualstrecke sind viel zu kurz. Wenn man über die Sprünge in Renntempo drueber fährt, schlägt man am oberen Ende der darauf folgenden Steilkurve ein. Ich bin die 4x mit nem DH Bike gefahren und war schon viel zu schnell. Wenn ich die Strecke mit nem 4x Bike gefahren wäre, wäre ich noch deutlich weiter gesprungen. Für so etwas Geld zu verlangen grenzt an Wegelagerei.


----------



## sundancer (2. August 2012)

Ich weis, dass Bischofsmais und Winterberg beide vom selben Streckendesigner gebaut wurden. Aber im Gegensatz zu Bischofsmais wird in Winterberg auch an der Instandhaltung der Strecken gearbeitet.


----------



## gnafert (2. August 2012)

Jeder hat ja ein recht auf seine Meinung aber ich fürchte, du hast deine exklusiv


----------



## sundancer (2. August 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, nach Bischofsmais brauche ich nicht mehr.


----------



## nullstein (2. August 2012)

@sundancer: du hast schon Recht.Eine wahre Sauerei,dass auf einer DH Strecke Felsen rumliegen.
Es gurken schon lustige Gestalten durch Deutschlands Parks...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. August 2012)

Wie wärs denn, wenn jemand von den Verantwortlichen mal etwas dazu sagt und eventuell mal die Pläne des Bikeparks detailliert mit Zeitplänen hier darlegen.
Ich glaube das würde zeigen, dass sich was tut und dass es Pläne gibt und nicht wahrlos hier und da gewerkelt wird.


----------



## nullstein (2. August 2012)

Zum Thema "wahrlos werkeln":
die Mini-Kicker in der Nähe der Mittelstation und der neue Step-Up (wobei es ja eigentlich kein Step-Up ist) vermitteln aber genau den Eindruck.Hier hat sich doch keiner vorher ernsthafte Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## bikebuster90 (2. August 2012)

ich fand bischofsmais top, besonders der DH gefiel mir richtig gut, die freeride strecke ist schon stark in mitleidenschaft gezogen, aber das parkpersonal hat gesagt, dass sie die freeride platt machen wollen und neu aufbauen, leider konnte ich wegen dem schlechten wetter die evel eye und die you go first nicht fahren 
ich fand die felsen in der DH nicht störend, ist halt nicht nur durchrollen wie in winterberg
wo es mir für das erste mal mit steinen zu viel war, war in bad wildbad den DH, aber noch ein wenig an der fahrtechnik arbeiten, dann wird das schon


----------



## sundancer (2. August 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> @sundancer: du hast schon Recht.Eine wahre Sauerei,dass auf einer DH Strecke Felsen rumliegen.
> Es gurken schon lustige Gestalten durch Deutschlands Parks...



Klar liegen auf einer DH Strecke Felsen. Da hab ich auch kein Problem mit. Sofern dort Rennen vor Zuschauern gefahren werden, ist die Strecke auch durchaus interessant. Aber ich gehöre nun mal leider nicht zu den Leuten, die ihr Bike gesponsert kriegen oder wo Mama und Papa bezahlen. Ich muss für jeden Schaden an meinem Bike mein eigenes Konto belasten. Von daher muss es meiner Meinung nicht sein, dass in einem Bikepark die Landezonen nach Sprüngen voller wirklich dicker Steine liegen. Ich bin die DH in Bischofsmais auch gefahren, aber Spaß ist wirklich was anderes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (2. August 2012)

gnafert schrieb:


> Jeder hat ja ein recht auf seine Meinung aber ich fürchte, du hast deine exklusiv



Komisch nur, dass ich wärend meines Urlaubs dort fast nur Biker getroffen habe, die meine Ansicht zu Bischofsmais teilen.


----------



## jedy (2. August 2012)

deswegen heißt es ja auch downhill und nicht freeride und schon gar nicht sundancer´s traumland


----------



## nullstein (2. August 2012)

Aufgrund deiner finanziellen Situation ist die DH Strecke also schlecht?
Und sei beruhigt:auch andere Menschen auf dieser Welt teilen dein Leid und müssen für ihr Geld arbeiten.


----------



## sundancer (2. August 2012)

Komisch, es ist in diesem Forum immer das gleiche. 
Kaum meldet sich mal jemand, der nciht die Meinugn der breiten Masse teilt, geht hier das Gedisse los.

Merkt ihr es eigentlich noch??? Anstatt gleich das Gedisse anzufangen, mal erstmal das Gehinr einschalten und mal etwas darüber nachdenken, was ich schreibe, oder auch manche andere!


----------



## jedy (2. August 2012)

prinzipiell teile ich deine meinung was das gedisse angeht, aber in deinem fall kann man sich ein kommentar einfach nicht verkneifen.

lies dir doch einfach mal durch was du geschrieben hast. du moserst rum, dass auf einer downhillstrecke steine in der landung liegen, da kannste auch gleich bemängeln, dass es frecherweise dabei auch noch bergab geht.

schon mal in bad wildbad gewesen?


----------



## sundancer (2. August 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> Aufgrund deiner finanziellen Situation ist die DH Strecke also schlecht?
> Und sei beruhigt:auch andere Menschen auf dieser Welt teilen dein Leid und müssen für ihr Geld arbeiten.



Das hab ich nie gesagt. Ich sehe es nur nicht ein, daß man Strecken in einen Bikepark baut, die nahezu alle extremst das Material belasten.

Und komm jetzt nicht mit soo einem blöden Spruch: "Dann lern erstmal fahren, bevor du wieder in nen Bikepark kommst!"

Auch du bist garantiert nicht das erste mal aufs Bike gestiegen und bist gleich gefahren wie Sam Hill.


----------



## nullstein (2. August 2012)

Ich werde auch nie fahren wie Sam Hill.Bin auch kein Könner,aber ich jammere nicht über Schäden.Der Sport fordert das eine oder andere Materialopfer.Damit muss man sich abfinden.
Hab mir vor 11 Tagen in Braunlage meine nagelneue Totem geschrottet.Und jetzt?Soll ich deswegen sagen,dass Braunlage blöd ist?Nein das hat andere Gründe.


----------



## sundancer (2. August 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> prinzipiell teile ich deine meinung was das gedisse angeht, aber in deinem fall kann man sich ein kommentar einfach nicht verkneifen.
> 
> lies dir doch einfach mal durch was du geschrieben hast. du moserst rum, dass auf einer downhillstrecke steine in der landung liegen, da kannste auch gleich bemängeln, dass es frecherweise dabei auch noch bergab geht.
> 
> schon mal in bad wildbad gewesen?



Mir ist schon klar, daß ne DH keine Autobahn ist.


----------



## Nill (2. August 2012)

Geht doch vielleicht alle einfach mehr radfahren ...nur so eine Idee ....hihi

Ich war es heute in Braunlage. (ok, ok, das ist gemein.Ich hatte heute frei ) 

Weshalb, fragt ihr euch ? Pro und Contra.
Ein Trail Test Bericht folgt kommende Woche auf meiner FB-Seite 
Man sieht sich 

Gruß Nill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (2. August 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Geht doch vielleicht alle einfach mehr radfahren ...nur so eine Idee ....hihi



noch mehr !!??


----------



## sundancer (2. August 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich werde auch nie fahren wie Sam Hill.Bin auch kein Könner,aber ich jammere nicht über Schäden.Der Sport fordert das eine oder andere Materialopfer.Damit muss man sich abfinden.
> Hab mir vor 11 Tagen in Braunlage meine nagelneue Totem geschrottet.Und jetzt?Soll ich deswegen sagen,dass Braunlage blöd ist?Nein das hat andere Gründe.



Auch ich hab mir schon genügend Material zerschossen. Diverse Gabeln, Laufradsätze und Schaltaugen. Außerdem diverse Rahmenbrüche.

Ich finde halt nur, daß in Bischofsmais sehr vieles schief Läuft und die mangelhafte Streckenpflege ist nur das Tüpfelchen auf dem I.

Ich habe leider den Fehler gemacht, dort 2 Wochen Urlaub zu machen. 
Und hatte daher genügend Zeit, mir Sowohl alle Strecken als auch das Drum herum mal genau anzusehen.

Zum Glück ist der Bikepark Spicak in der Nähe gewesen. Dieser Park ist meiner Ansicht nach um Welten besser als Bischofsmais. Gerade was auch die umliegende Infrastruktur angeht.


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. August 2012)

@ sonnentänzer : 

im deister-fred bist du mit deiner meinung auch alleine gewesen und jämmerlich gescheitert, versuchst du nun hier die gleiche schiene ?


----------



## sundancer (2. August 2012)

Nein, das versuche ich nicht. Mir geht nur dieses Scheiß Angedisse gehörig auf den Sack. Ich hab meine Meinung dazu geäußert, Evel hat mich gefragt, warum ich die Meinung habe und der Rest hat dann wie ne Herde treudoofer Schaafe das selbe Lied angestimmt.

Akzeptiert doch einfach mal, daß es andere Meinungen gibt. Aber hoert endlich mal auf, dann gleich diese Meinung schlecht zu machen!


----------



## factoryltd (3. August 2012)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind gibs vieleicht ne Möglichkeit den Motor vom Lift schneller drehen zu lassen, dauert ganz schön lange hoch 

Ich bin schon paarmal in Braunlage gefahren und muss sagen es wird immer besser der Park entwickelt sich und ist das beste und abwechslungsreichste in der Nähe von Berlin


----------



## jedy (3. August 2012)

Das liegt wohl daran, dass es in der NÃ¤he von Berlin kaum andere MÃ¶glichkeiten gibt ð

Von Schulenberg einmal abgesehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (3. August 2012)

allgemein mal zu B-Mais (obwohl es eigentlich nicht in dieses Topic gehören sollte): als ich letztes Jahr im Oktober Vorort war, hätte die DH Strecke wirklich mal wieder Pflege nötig gehabt. Ok, Ende der Saison, kann man nicht erwarten, dass da noch was großes getan wird.
Allgemein ist der Streckencharakter aber felsig und steinig. Sicher kann hier und da eine Landung korrigiert werden. Da stimme ich sundancer zu. Allerdings würde ich nicht den gesamten Park schlecht reden. B-Mais hat die gleichen Schwierigkeiten zu bewältigen wie jeder Park. In meinen Augen legen die ihr Augenmerk zurzeit auf den Flow-Country-Trail und wollen diesen vollenden. Eine richtige Einstellung, denn überall anzufangen und dann alles für lange Zeit auf halb fertig zu lassen, wäre noch dämmlicher. 
Zusätzlich werden in B-Mais soweit keine offizielen Rennen mehr ausgetragen (jedenfalls war das der Stand der Dinge 2011, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege), womit eventuell doch mal die ein oder andere Streckenpflege nicht sooooo genau genommen wird. Aber wenn man wirklich ein Problem damit hat, dass eine Strecke arg ruppig ist, dann fahrt mal nach Bozi Dar. Die Strecke wurde gebaut und danach wahrscheinlich nie mehr angerührt  allerdings stört das keine Sau, weil es bekannt ist und die Tschechen sich wohl nicht so haben 

Zum Thema Materialverschleis, wenn man wirklich ein Problem damit hat, dass man sich an Sprüngen unnötig das Material zerschiest, dann lässt man die Sprünge einfach weg?! Ich habe in B-Mais zisch Leute gesehen, die dort alles mögliche gesprungen sind und bis auf die üblichen Materialschäden wie Platten, verbogenes Schaltauge oder ähnliches hat sich keiner beschwert...denke das ist aber normaler Materialverlust. Der Sport fordert sein Material und im Rennen in Bad Wildbad interessiert es auch keine Sau ob du dir dein Vorderrad in Form einer Chipslette zerbiegst oder nicht. Warum sollte das im Normalen Bikepark Betrieb anders sein?

Kurz gesagt, zeig mir einen Park in dem Materialverschleis nicht vorkommt und die Streckenpflege perfekt ist. Ich bin echt gespannt. Es wird immer was zu meckern geben, wenn man etwas finden will...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. August 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt, zeig mir einen Park in dem Materialverschleis nicht vorkommt und die Streckenpflege perfekt ist. Ich bin echt gespannt. Es wird immer was zu meckern geben, wenn man etwas finden will...



Schulenberg, Thale, Winterberg, Willingen, Spicak.


----------



## Nasum (3. August 2012)

Shredder das ist nicht dein ernst mit Thale,Willingen usw. Also ich hab ja für vieles Verständnis und ich reg mich über fast nix auf. Ich bin froh was vor der Tür zu haben aber in Thale wurde schon ewig nix gemacht...jetzt greifen sie mal wieder an und Willingen ist ja auch so ne Sache. Eigentlich ist es mir auch Wumpe, ich bin froh das was da ist, jeder hat ein anderes Empfinden und ich geh biken.Scheizz auf Bremswellen, Steine, miese Landungen usw. Ich wusste worauf ich mich eingelassen hab bei dem Sport also kanns auch mal weh tun


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. August 2012)

Thale fand ich nicht "zerstört". Alles kann problemlos und nach wie vor schnell gefahren werden. Lediglich der "neue" Forstweg, der die Strecke kreuzt, hat das Fahrvergnügen geschmälert. 

Viele Streckenteile sind "zerbombt" (Bremswellen), richtig, aber es lässt sich alles problemlos fahren. Mich hat es nicht gestört. Meine beiden Bekannten auch nicht. Ich weiss wirklich nicht, was es an Thale auszusetzen gibt?


----------



## Schnitte (3. August 2012)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Schulenberg, Thale, Winterberg, Willingen, Spicak.


 
In Spicak war ich selber noch nicht, werde es mir aber im August noch anschauen.
Aber grundsätzlich würde ich mal behaupten, dass nicht jeder dir zustimmen würde hinsichtlich deiner Auflistung von perfekt gepflegten Parks...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. August 2012)

Perfekt gepflegte Parks gibt es nicht.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. August 2012)

Bremswellen und rumpelige Strecken sind meiner Meinung nach ein Unterschied. Ersteres deutet auf mangelde Pflege hin, rumpelige Strecken sind einfach abhängig vom Untergrund (siehe Wildbad mit den Steinen, Braunlage mit den Wurzeln, etc..).
Eine DH Strecke muss aber auch nicht babypopoglatt sein!


----------



## outdoor (4. August 2012)

*Bautag 11.8. (heute in einer Woche!!)*
Hier oder über Facebook bzw. Homepage anmelden. Es können *10 Personen* mitmachen!!!!
Wir kümmern uns um den Rest der Spunglinie - die ist nämlich noch nicht ganz fertig. Vielleicht will mal jemand mitmachen der sonst Kritik übt?!


----------



## Helius-FR (4. August 2012)

Ich lass die Finger von Sachen von denen ich keinen plan habe...


----------



## outdoor (4. August 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich lass die Finger von Sachen von denen ich keinen plan habe...


 
du bist ein wahrer held! davon müsste es mehr geben. dann lass doch einfach diese süffisanten kommentare, denn es gibt durchaus jungs, die sich für die sache begeistern und auch für den park so wie er ist bzw. sich entwickelt. wenn du eh nicht hinfährst muss dich das alles doch auch nicht interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (5. August 2012)

Schöner Tag gestern in Braunlage  
Leider stand der Krankenwagen zwischendurch mal auf der Strecke ... alles Gute für den Verletzten!!


----------



## sundancer (5. August 2012)

Oh, hat es noch einen Richtig zerlegt? Ich gab mir gestern auf dem Singletrail auch ne Mittelhandprellung zugezogen. Hand ist gruen und blau, aber nix ernstes.


----------



## Schnitte (5. August 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> Oh, hat es noch einen Richtig zerlegt? Ich gab mir gestern auf dem Singletrail auch ne Mittelhandprellung zugezogen. Hand ist gruen und blau, aber nix ernstes.



na der hat im Gesicht wohl ziemlich geblutet und kann sich jetzt ohne den Mund zu öffnen einen Teil seiner Zähne putzen...Helm somit auch ziemlicher Schrott.
Wie es dann genau weiterging mit ihm wissen wir nicht. Ein Freund von uns hat ihn jedenfalls auf dem Trail liegend gefunden und mit ihm auf den Krankenwagen gewartet. 
Dem Verletzten gute Besserung auf diesem Weg.


----------



## sundancer (5. August 2012)

Von mir ebenfalls gute Besserung.


----------



## axl65 (5. August 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> *na der hat im Gesicht wohl ziemlich geblutet und kann sich jetzt ohne den Mund zu öffnen einen Teil seiner Zähne putzen...*Helm somit auch ziemlicher Schrott.
> Wie es dann genau weiterging mit ihm wissen wir nicht. Ein Freund von uns hat ihn jedenfalls auf dem Trail liegend gefunden und mit ihm auf den Krankenwagen gewartet.
> Dem Verletzten gute Besserung auf diesem Weg.



Trotz Fullface ???
Lecker !!!

Gute Besserung aus Berlin !!!

axl


----------



## Mountain77 (5. August 2012)

Hallo,
kann jemand von euch eine MTBler freundliche und günstige Unterkunft in oder um Umkreis von Braunlage empfehlen?
Gruß M.


----------



## axl65 (5. August 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann jemand von euch eine MTBler freundliche und günstige Unterkunft in oder um Umkreis von Braunlage empfehlen?
> Gruß M.



JH Schierke....


----------



## Schnitte (5. August 2012)

axl65 schrieb:


> Trotz Fullface ???
> Lecker !!!
> 
> Gute Besserung aus Berlin !!!
> ...



Helm war Schrott. Nicht vorzustellen was ohne einen Fullface Helm los gewesen wäre...

@mountain77
Hostel in Braunlage. Der Simon ist super lieb, die Preise echt gut und das Frühstück gelungen


----------



## fuxy (5. August 2012)

irnoiemodus an : Wir waren am Samstag in Braunlage und ich muß sagen die Warteschlage geht ja überhaupt nicht, die ist weder für Anfänger was noch für Profis, und was die da für losen Schotter hingekippt haben vor der Talstation....da steh ich mir ja mein Material kaputt, also da müßte der Bautrupp mal was machen. IRONIEMODUS AUS.

Ich geh mir Popcorn holen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. August 2012)

Bevor ich mir ein Urteil über den Park erlaube werd ich dieses Jahr erstmal wieder hinfahren. Dann kann ich wieder kritisieren 

Und gute Besserung an den/die gestürzten. Scheint sich ja in letzter Zeit zu häufen. :-/


----------



## Deleted 104857 (5. August 2012)

War wieder sehr geil gestern, nur die beiden Platten mit anschließenden Wanderungen zur Mittelstation hätte ich mir gerne erspart...

Ach ja, und dem Ripgid baue ich beim nächsten mal die Kette eigenhändig wieder ab, da kommt man ja so schon kaum hinterher.


----------



## ale2812 (5. August 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> irnoiemodus an : Wir waren am Samstag in Braunlage und ich muß sagen die Warteschlage geht ja überhaupt nicht, die ist weder für Anfänger was noch für Profis, und was die da für losen Schotter hingekippt haben vor der Talstation....da steh ich mir ja mein Material kaputt, also da müßte der Bautrupp mal was machen. IRONIEMODUS AUS.
> 
> Ich geh mir Popcorn holen....



irnoiemodus an: 
dein post ist eine intellektuelle und witzige bereicherung


----------



## fuxy (5. August 2012)

baumschubser schrieb:


> War wieder sehr geil gestern, nur die beiden Platten mit anschließenden Wanderungen zur Mittelstation hätte ich mir gerne erspart...
> 
> Ach ja, und dem Ripgid baue ich beim nächsten mal die Kette eigenhändig wieder ab, da kommt man ja so schon kaum hinterher.



Zusätzlich muß er mit einer Hand auf dem Rücken fahren, damit wir ne Chance haben...hat aber viel Spaß gemacht mit euch.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (5. August 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> ...hat aber viel Spaß gemacht mit euch.



Das gebe ich gerne zurück.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. August 2012)

Wir bringen euch schon noch dazu dranbleiben zu können, hab heute mit ihm geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (6. August 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> na der hat im Gesicht wohl ziemlich geblutet und kann sich jetzt ohne den Mund zu öffnen einen Teil seiner Zähne putzen...Helm somit auch ziemlicher Schrott.
> Wie es dann genau weiterging mit ihm wissen wir nicht. Ein Freund von uns hat ihn jedenfalls auf dem Trail liegend gefunden und mit ihm auf den Krankenwagen gewartet.
> Dem Verletzten gute Besserung auf diesem Weg.



Dann warst du doch bestimmt vom Team Power Flower?! Coole Truppe seit ihr da


----------



## Ripgid (6. August 2012)

@fuxy
gefährliche ironie ;-)

@Marco
gerne wieder! ich nehme nächstes mal die abschleppstange mit


----------



## Schnitte (6. August 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> Dann warst du doch bestimmt vom Team Power Flower?! Coole Truppe seit ihr da



nope zum Team Flower Power gehöre ich nicht  Team Ride-le e.V. waren wir  2 Mädels und 2 Herren 
Aber die Mädels vom Team Flower Power hatten echt was drauf, da hat man gern hingeschaut beim Fahren


----------



## outdoor (6. August 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann jemand von euch eine MTBler freundliche und günstige Unterkunft in oder um Umkreis von Braunlage empfehlen?
> Gruß M.


 
hostel in braunlage, 2 min vond er talstation entfernt!!


----------



## may (6. August 2012)

Oha. Wie ich sehe fahren viele Leipziger immer in den Harz zum radeln  Wenn ich ab September in L wohne würde ich mich euch mal anschließen. Erfurt sind die Radfahrer leider sogut wie ausgestorben.


----------



## Schnitte (6. August 2012)

may schrieb:


> Oha. Wie ich sehe fahren viele Leipziger immer in den Harz zum radeln  Wenn ich ab September in L wohne würde ich mich euch mal anschließen. Erfurt sind die Radfahrer leider sogut wie ausgestorben.



kann dir dann auch die Touren des BDO ans Herz legen. jeden Dienstag und Donnerstag Abend wird auf eine gemeinsame Runde mit den CClern gestartet  auch sehr gut um Leipzig kennen zu lernen


----------



## may (6. August 2012)

Klingt gut. Ein CC Bike war eh das erste was ich mir in L anschaffen wollte...


----------



## Kannnix66 (6. August 2012)

@ Outdoor:
Ich meld mich mal für den Bautag am 11.08. an. 
Zusammen mit meinem Sohn. 

VG Frank und Robert Herbusch


----------



## cxfahrer (6. August 2012)

may schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Ein CC Bike war eh das erste was ich mir in L anschaffen wollte...



Normales CC Bike ist hier in L.E. nicht angebracht, eher ein stabiles Hardtail mit oder ohne Schaltung oder ein AM, sonst muss man in der Runde immer so auf die Leute warten die keine Mäuerchen runterspringen oder Logrides fahren wollen  ...und Helmlampe ist ab September erforderlich!

OT Ende.


----------



## Helius-FR (6. August 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> du bist ein wahrer held! davon müsste es mehr geben. dann lass doch einfach diese süffisanten kommentare, denn es gibt durchaus jungs, die sich für die sache begeistern und auch für den park so wie er ist bzw. sich entwickelt. wenn du eh nicht hinfährst muss dich das alles doch auch nicht interessieren.



Ich würde hinfahren wenn ich was sehen würde was mich dort hin zieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (6. August 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich würde hinfahren wenn ich was sehen würde was mich dort hin zieht...



... wenn du aber nicht hinfährst, kannst du auch nichts sehen! Oder...?


----------



## Helius-FR (6. August 2012)

Youtube eben... Und da sehe ich nix was mich in den Park Zieht...

Ich weiß selbst Angucken und Testen... Aber fehlt eben die Motivation zu wenn man mit bewegten bBildern nich begeistert wird...


----------



## Deleted 104857 (6. August 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Youtube eben... Und da sehe ich nix was mich in den Park Zieht...
> 
> Ich weiß selbst Angucken und Testen... Aber fehlt eben die Motivation zu wenn man mit bewegten bBildern nich begeistert wird...



Joa, ich finde z.B. Achterbahnvideos auch stinklangweilig und trotzdem...


----------



## cxfahrer (6. August 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Youtube eben... Und da sehe ich nix was mich in den Park Zieht...
> 
> Ich weiß selbst Angucken und Testen... Aber fehlt eben die Motivation zu wenn man mit bewegten bBildern nich begeistert wird...



Motivation: Fitnesstraining!
Einfach immer so schnell wie möglich runterbrettern ohne Pause, und die 10er Karte dabei voll nutzen. 
Wenn du danach noch laufen kannst....

Wo sonst kann man das so trainieren, bei dem Dauergerappel über die Löcher und Wurzeln (ok darf man kein DH Bike nehmen) ?


----------



## outdoor (7. August 2012)

bautag 11.8. teilnehmerliste:
 -sebastian weist
 -florian schumpp
 -dennis gericke
 -raphael fedtke
 -sebastian schubert
 -felix britten
 -frank herbusch
 -robert herbusch
 -lukas knorr
 -marten hesse
treffpunkt 9:15 uhr talstation. bis samstag!


----------



## bjoernsen (8. August 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Motivation:
> Wo sonst kann man das so trainieren, bei dem Dauergerappel über die Löcher und Wurzeln (ok darf man kein DH Bike nehmen) ?



Naja, selbst mit einem DH Bike ist es schon gut holprig..
Die geraden Wurzelstücke am Ende fahre ich gar nicht, nehme lieber die glatte Forststrasse daneben..


----------



## Obstbrot (10. August 2012)

muss auch mal wieder da hin....


----------



## Nill (14. August 2012)

Find auch in Braunlage kann man super trainieren !

Hier mal meine Eindrücke von Braunlage: 

www.facebook.com/NDuroLife/notes


----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2012)

Dicker Drop 

Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, wo steht der?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. August 2012)

Sieht aus, als würde der direkt neben der großen Klippe stehen. Etwas unterhalb der Mittelstation auf der linken Seite der Freeride.


----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2012)

jop, kann ganz gut sein:


----------



## Nill (15. August 2012)

Jepp, genau dort  

Und nicht mit der Pedale hängen bleiben ......die linke


----------



## jaamaa (16. August 2012)

Da ich gestern auch mal wieder in Braunlage war und wir alle Strecken einmal durchgefahren sind, möchte ich auch mal kurz meine Eindrücke schildern.

Man kann durchaus sagen, dass sich der Park in den letzten Wochen gravierend weiter entwickelt hat... und das zum Positiven. 
Klar fehlt immer noch etwas Flowiges und die Wurzeln nerven dann doch irgendwann, aber die Strecken machen mir immer mehr Spass, weil viele dieser ungünstigen Stellen beseitig oder verändert wurden. Alle Strecken lassen sich immer flüssiger fahren, ohne jedoch an Anspruch zu verlieren. Da zahlen sich die Bautage doch aus .
Auch der neu gebaute StepUp vor der Jumpline ist genial. Da hat sich mal jemand richtig Gedanken gemacht und perfekt umgesetzt. Das Teil macht richtig Spass und kann von allen Könnenstufen gefahren werden. Davon sollte noch viel mehr kommen.







Leider hatte der Spass dann doch ein *überstürztes* Ende...


----------



## stephan- (16. August 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Da hat sich mal jemand richtig Gedanken gemacht und perfekt umgesetzt.






Du schaffst es also, vom Absprung bis oben über die Kuppe mit beiden Rädern komplett in die Landung?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (16. August 2012)

Du nicht?  

Und dann erzähl mir bitte nochmal, dass man in Braunlage nicht bremsen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (16. August 2012)

Wenn ich bremse schaffe ich es noch weniger, oder? 

Wollte auch nur die Aussage relativieren... "perfekt umgesetzt" sieht anders aus würd ich sagen. Seis drum, vielleicht bin ich ja der einzige, der das Ding nicht vollständig schafft.


----------



## jaamaa (16. August 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Du schaffst es also, vom Absprung bis oben über die Kuppe mit beiden Rädern komplett in die Landung?



Habe ich das gesagt?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (16. August 2012)

Nächste Woche werde ich mir das Ding mal anschauen, dann kann ich wahrscheinlich besser darüber urteilen.


----------



## jaamaa (16. August 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Wenn ich bremse schaffe ich es noch weniger, oder?
> 
> Wollte auch nur die Aussage relativieren... "perfekt umgesetzt" sieht anders aus würd ich sagen. Seis drum, vielleicht bin ich ja der einzige, der das Ding nicht vollständig schafft.



Perfekt umgesetzt heißt: Das Teil kann von allen gefahren werden, ob Anfänger oder Pro. Jeder findet darin seinen Spass und die entsprechende Herausforderung - je nachdem wie man es angeht. Das ist es übrigens auch, was einen guten Park ausmacht. Nicht nur einige wenige Pro's zu bedienen, sondern alle Besucher mit den unterschiedlichsten Könnenstufen zufrieden zu stellen.

Du kannst es als Anfänger komplett abfahren ohne Drop... und hast deinen Spass, als fortgeschrittener Fahrer schluckst du die erste Welle und nimmst dann den Drop... und hast deinen Spass oder du versuchst als Pro da ganz rüber zu kommen.. und hast deinen Spass. Selbst der Wanderer der da zuschaut hat seinen Spass!
Und da du es ja auch noch nicht geschafft hast, wird es auch für dich noch eine gewisse Zeit dein Ego ankratzen .

Also... wenn das man nicht eine perfekt Umsetzung ist, was dann?


----------



## ale2812 (16. August 2012)

es soll acuh leute geben die das kleine roadgap nicht ins flat springen


----------



## HonkeyTonk (16. August 2012)

Hi,

Mal was anderes... Hat jemand Infos ob Danny Hart am Samstag wirklich in Braunlage ist??? Kann mir das iwie garnicht vorstellen dass der kommt!?! 

Gruß


----------



## Kannnix66 (16. August 2012)

@ HonkeyTonk,

nee der kommt leider nicht. Am Bautag sagten sie, daß er sich irgendwo gepackt hat? Ich weiß es nicht mehr so genau. Auf jeden fall wird er NICHT dasein.


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. August 2012)

Hatte gehört das er verletzt sei, weiß aber nicht ob das Gerücht stimmt. Jedenfalls nirgens davon gelesen.


----------



## fuxy (16. August 2012)

Wusste ich schon vorher das der nicht kommt.....


----------



## stephan- (17. August 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Also... wenn das man nicht eine perfekt Umsetzung ist, was dann?




Nunja, ein Sprung der auch schaffbar ist wäre perfekt. Ich hab bisher keinen gesehen, der mit dem HR über die Kuppe kam - die meisten sind vorher schon mit beiden Rädern vor der Kuppe gelandet. Oder gar nicht erst abgesprungen.
Und das find ich eben nicht perfekt gebaut. Wenn man mit halbwegs solider, zügiger Fahrtechnik (verglichen mit dem Ottonormal-Wurmbergbiker, nicht mit WC Profis) das Ding nichtmal ansatzweise komplett schafft, ist da doch was falsch gebaut. In diesem Fall die zwei Bäume die im Grunde genau in der Anfahrt stehen und zwischen denen man durch muss und so Geschwindigkeit verliert. Das ist *mMn* alles andere als perfekt durchdacht und umgesetzt. 
Ich find die Idee top und den Bau ansich auch - aber die Anfahrt machts kaputt. Wenn jetzt die Erbauer mir sagen, sie schaffen das Ding problemlos - okay, dann liegts an mir. Aber auf meine erste Frage hier im Thread hat sich niemand gemeldet, der das Ding komplett schafft. 

Genauso vorher, etwas längerer Double, wunderbar und danach direkt wieder ein deutlich kürzerer?  Müsste wenigstens gleich lang sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HonkeyTonk (17. August 2012)

Danke für die Info. Dann heißt es wohl selbst fahren und nicht nur gucken


----------



## Dome1605 (17. August 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Wusste ich schon vorher das der nicht kommt.....



Immer dieser Pessimismus 

Danny Hart ist verletzt, hat sich was gebrochen und kann daher nicht kommen und eine Zeit in den Waldboden brennen. Ein Mitarbeiter von Busche meinte, dass sie versuchen einen neuen Termin zu finden! Er wird bestimmt irgendwann nochmal nach Braunlage kommen 


Mal einen andere Sache: Hat jemand Infos, ab wann die Forstarbeiten für die  Vergrößerung der Skipiste beginnen?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. August 2012)

Dome1605 schrieb:


> Mal einen andere Sache: Hat jemand Infos, ab wann die Forstarbeiten für die Vergrößerung der Skipiste beginnen?


 
Ich bin anscheinend überhaupt nicht auf dem Laufenden, wo soll denn verbreitert werden? Welche Strecke (-nteile) müssen denn dran glauben?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. August 2012)

Es sollen wohl am Südhang ca. 10ha Wald gerodet, und ein neuer Lift (ich glaube der soll den Kaffehorst-Schlepplift ersetzen) gebaut werden. Um dem Ganzen dann noch den letzten "alpinen" Schliff zu geben sollen die neuen Pisten noch eine Beschneiungsanlage + Speichersee von 1ha Fläche sowie eine Flutlichtanlage bekommen, damit das ganze auch bei Dunkelheit genutzt werden kann.
Der Parkplatz am Kaffehorst (wusste garnicht dass da einer ist) soll auf 600-1000 Stellplätze erweiter werden.

Aber eine Karte auf der zu sehen ist wo der Wald fallen soll habe ich bis jetzt im Netz nicht finden können.

Baubeginn soll jetzt Mitte September sein. 

@Outdoor:
Kannst du uns da evtl. nähere Informationen geben wie sich das ganze auf den Bikepark auswirkt, negativ wie evtl. auch positiv?


----------



## Gerb (18. August 2012)

Ich war gestern vor Ort und habe gehört, dass der obere Teil vom Singletrail ab September gesperrt wird (Ist aber auch kein wirklicher Verlust).

Zu gestern:
Positiv:
Der Mann am Lift war superfreundlich und die wenigen Biker die außer mir da waren ebenso. Wartezeiten nicht vorhanden, Wetter geil und nur einmal den Ameisen guten Tag gesagt.

Negativ:
Mangelnde Kondition (selbst Schuld), Wanderer mit Hund, Oma, Opa und Kindern auf den Strecken im oberen, mittleren und unteren Bereich.

Ohne Wertung:
Ich finde es irgendwie Gefährlich, wenn Anfänger auf Leihbikes den Berg runterstolpern und dabei noch nicht einmal wissen, wie sie sich auf den Bikes halten sollen. Allerdings muss das widerum jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und hierbei zahlt man ja bekanntlich mit Schmerzen für seine Fehler .

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Dome1605 (18. August 2012)

Teile des Freerides werden auch dran glauben müssen! Der Anfang mit der Drop-Box wird, glaube ich, verschwinden. Ganz sicher wird das Stück mit den Shores, das Stück nach dem Roadgap mit den vielen Steinen und das Stück nach dem Wallride abgerissen! Sehr schade finde ich 
Er verschiebt sich alles ca. 50m weiter nach rechts von oben aus kommend. 
Mich würde auch interessieren, ab wann wir mit Einschrenkungen rechnen müssen?


----------



## gnafert (18. August 2012)

Dome1605 schrieb:


> Teile des Freerides werden auch dran glauben müssen! Der Anfang mit der Drop-Box wird, glaube ich, verschwinden. Ganz sicher wird das Stück mit den Shores, das Stück nach dem Roadgap mit den vielen Steinen und das Stück nach dem Wallride abgerissen! Sehr schade finde ich
> Er verschiebt sich alles ca. 50m weiter nach rechts von oben aus kommend.



perfekte gelegenheit fuer ein tabula rasa. dann wird sich zeigen, wie es um die ambitionen des betreibers steht.
bin gespannt.


----------



## ale2812 (18. August 2012)

Dome1605 schrieb:


> Teile des Freerides werden auch dran glauben müssen! Der Anfang mit der Drop-Box wird, glaube ich, verschwinden. Ganz sicher wird das Stück mit den Shores, das Stück nach dem Roadgap mit den vielen Steinen und das Stück nach dem Wallride abgerissen! Sehr schade finde ich
> Er verschiebt sich alles ca. 50m weiter nach rechts von oben aus kommend.
> Mich würde auch interessieren, ab wann wir mit Einschrenkungen rechnen müssen?



toll genau die stücke finde ich zusammen mit dem oberen teil der süd dh auch am ansprechensten. wäre wirklich interessant ab wann das umgesetzt wird


----------



## stephan- (18. August 2012)

Wenn alles versetzt wird, dann seh ich darin auch eine gute Möglichkeit, mit einem Schlag möglichst viele der gemachten Fehler zu verbessern. Bzw. nach dem Motto "Wenn neu, dann gleich richtig". Diese obere ""Jumpline"" auf dem FR neben der Schotterstraße könnte man z.B. komplett einstampfen und dafür eine vernünftige, große(!) Table-Line mit großen Tables bauen. Keine völlig willkürlich variierenden Abstände, alles vernünftig geshaped und vor allem keine BMX Sprünge. Sowas macht Spaß, egal ob Pro oder Anfänger und gibts in jedem erfolgreichen Park. Im Grunde ist es egal, ob man nun Tables oder auch Doubles baut. Hauptsache sie sind intelligent gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. August 2012)

Hoffentlich wird mit dem Neubau nicht erst begonnen, nachdem alles andere platt gemacht wurde. 
Ist wahrscheinlich Wunschdenken, aber: es wäre schön, wenn zur Sperrung der alten Strecke die neue bereits befahrbar wäre.


----------



## Ripgid (19. August 2012)

was ich so gehört habe: (ohne gewähr)

- FR von Bergstation bis Mittelstation komplett nach rechts versetzen 50-80m?
- Süd-DH die ersten 3 Kurven fallen weg, da dort dann ebenfalls eine Skipiste durchgeht
- Neuer Sessellift ab Kaffeehorst
- Parkpl. Kaffeehorst von 100 auf 600 Parkplätze erweitern
- 4X am Kaffeehorst
- noch eine neue für Deutschland einmalige Strecke


----------



## ale2812 (19. August 2012)

und ab wann beginnen die arbeiten? ist das mit der piste eine planung für den winter 2013/14?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. August 2012)

Hab ich doch oben geschrieben, ab mitte September sollen laut Zeitungsbericht  die Bäume fallen


----------



## ale2812 (20. August 2012)

danke, sry hab ich überlesen


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. August 2012)

Die oberen Kurven im Süd DH sind tragisch, das beste Stück im Park.
Die oberen Shores solen auch versetzt werden so weit möglich.
Baubeginn ist September, aber es wird erstmal Luft, Strom und so verlegt, mehr soll dieses Jahr wohl noch nicht passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweirad-busche (21. August 2012)

Danny Hart verletzt

Danny hat sich die Schulter gebrochen und konnte leider nicht kommen.
Seine Firma war jedoch zum schulen und trainieren letzte Woche im Harz.
Wir verhandeln z. Zt. noch um eine Autogramstunde für diese Saison.


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. August 2012)

Dass wusste man doch schon vorher, warum habt ihr es dann nicht vorher abgesagt?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (24. August 2012)

Wer ist denn morgen so da?


----------



## °Fahreinheit (25. August 2012)

Hi. Ich war gestern seit Langem mal in Braunlage und finde, dass sich die meisten Strecken ganz gut entwickelt haben. Süd DH und der Freeride wurden gut ausgebessert und etwas flowiger gemacht. Daumen.

Die neue Jump-Line taugt mir allerdings überhaupt nicht. Die ersten beiden Sprünge nach dem Holz-Dings sind ja noch gut, aber dann kommt ein Table mit viel zu flachem Absprung, der mir insgesamt auch etwas zu lang vorkommt (hatte aber auch keinen funktionierenden Antrieb, vielleicht gehts mit mehr Schwung besser). Danach kommt ein Table, von dem die Landung viel zu steil ist, Dirt-Style. Das geht ja vom Prinzip, aber ganz kurz dahinter (zu kurz) kommt dann so ein Stepup-Table, von dem der Absprung viel zu flach ist. Der kickt einen ganz wild raus. Insgesamt ist das Stück deutlich schlechter als früher. Meine Meinung.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. August 2012)

http://www.stadt-braunlage.de/index...&Itemid=81&view=view.download&catid=12&cid=86

Da kann man ganz gut erkennen, welcher Bereich umgebaut wird. 
Wenn ich das alles richtig gelesen habe, mussten die vor dem 1. September wegen Fördergelder anfangen, aber der BUND droht noch mit Normenkontrollklage - daher wird das (so wie das Projekt ja auch heißt) sicher nicht vor 2014-2015 fertig.

Das heißt dann wohl, dass die nächsten zwei Jahre erstmal alles durcheinander geht...^^

Um die rechte Shore ist es ja nicht schade, aber eine gescheite Anfahrt von ganz oben wird erstmal wohl nicht mehr gehen, wenn die da anfangen zu bauen. 

Ich träume ja immer noch vom Singletrek pod Smrkem - wieviel Fahrspaß man aus so wenig Höhenmetern (und Fahrspaß für langsame UND schnelle Fahrer) rausholen kann, wenn da ein Profi ans Werk geht. 
Das sollte doch in dem neu angelegten Bereich auch möglich sein!


----------



## Get_down (26. August 2012)

Heisst dass dass nächste Woche nicht offen ist? Sorry, wenn ich wieder irgendein Müll schreib, aber ich bin zu faul 84 Seiten zu lesen ...
Was macht den der Streckenzustand? Wollte dann vlt. nächste Woche zum ersten mal dahin, da Willingen etwas lw wird...


----------



## fuxy (27. August 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> http://www.stadt-braunlage.de/index...&Itemid=81&view=view.download&catid=12&cid=86
> 
> 
> Ich träume ja immer noch vom Singletrek pod Smrkem



Wovon träumst Du ?


----------



## PeterAnus (27. August 2012)

Hallo, ich hab noch ne Liftkarte mit 14 Fahrten Ã¼brig. Jemand Interesse? 31â¬ inkl. Versand


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. August 2012)

http://www.singltrekpodsmrkem.cz/en/map-and-trails/trail-system

(Tante Google hat geholfen)


----------



## fuxy (27. August 2012)

Aaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (27. August 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Heisst dass dass nächste Woche nicht offen ist? Sorry, wenn ich wieder irgendein Müll schreib, aber ich bin zu faul 84 Seiten zu lesen ...
> Was macht den der Streckenzustand? Wollte dann vlt. nächste Woche zum ersten mal dahin, da Willingen etwas lw wird...



ist offen, strecken am abtrocknen
die beiden strecken auf der nord seite sind wohl gesperrt


----------



## CicliB (28. August 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ist offen, strecken am abtrocknen
> die beiden strecken auf der nord seite sind wohl gesperrt



Der Racetrack DH und der Singletrail sind von oben bis zur Mittelstation dicht.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (28. August 2012)

Was ist denn dann noch befahrbar?


----------



## Dome1605 (28. August 2012)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Was ist denn dann noch befahrbar?



Freeride, Süd-Downhill, North-Shore und Jumpline sowie Racetrack ab Mittelstation sind befahrbar!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (28. August 2012)

OK, danke. Wollen am SO hin und uns das alles nach dem letzten Besuch vor 2 Jahren mal anschauen.


----------



## fuxy (28. August 2012)

CicliB schrieb:


> Der Racetrack DH und der Singletrail sind von oben bis zur Mittelstation dicht.



Ist auch kein Verlust.


----------



## Ripgid (29. August 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Ist auch kein Verlust.



Singletrail hat uns vor ner Woche noch richtig spass gemacht, wurde einiges ausgebessert und ließ sich an sich sogar recht flüssig fahren.

Aber momentan wüten die Harvester - krass wie die dort vom Kaffeehorst aus alles geplättet haben. Schaue morgen mal ob ich ein Foto aus der GoPro ziehen kann...

edit:


----------



## may (29. August 2012)

Bin jetzt auf dem Nachhauseweg. der obere Teil der dh ist ja mehr als zerbombt ^^ weiter unten gehts dann wieder. auf der freeride ist jemand gestürzt und liegen geblieben. weiß jemand wie es dem armen Kerl geht? die Rettung war schnell da aber was da alles kam war nicht mehr normal: 3 Rettungswagen, 2 einsatzleitungsfahrzeuge, diverse Fahrzeuge vom forst und 3(!!!!) löschtrucks.


----------



## Oscar1213 (29. August 2012)

Wer ist alles am Sonntag in Braunlage ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (29. August 2012)

Der obere Teil ist das allerbeste vom DH! 

Edit:


----------



## fuxy (29. August 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Der obere Teil ist das allerbeste vom DH!
> 
> Edit:



Das find ich aber auch.


----------



## evilthommy (29. August 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Der obere Teil ist das allerbeste vom DH!
> 
> Edit:





bestes stück im park der rest ist mist


----------



## CicliB (30. August 2012)

may schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auf dem Nachhauseweg. der obere Teil der dh ist ja mehr als zerbombt ^^ weiter unten gehts dann wieder. auf der freeride ist jemand gestürzt und liegen geblieben. weiß jemand wie es dem armen Kerl geht? die Rettung war schnell da aber was da alles kam war nicht mehr normal: 3 Rettungswagen, 2 einsatzleitungsfahrzeuge, diverse Fahrzeuge vom forst und 3(!!!!) löschtrucks.



Lieber zu viel als zu wenig Rettungskräfte (die vom Forst waren da eh mit ihrem Harvester unterwegs)!
Dachte er hätte sich am Ende des ersten DH teils wo der Sprung über den Forstweg geht gemault? Da stand der Rettungswagen.
Wünsche ihm gute Besserung!

Der erste Teil der DH ist schon krass, einige größere lose Steine, was nicht so lustig ist:-(


----------



## ale2812 (30. August 2012)

evilthommy schrieb:


> bestes stück im park der rest ist mist



muss ich zustimmen. ich fahre immer das stück vom video, schiebe dann hoch zur FR, geniese dann das stück NACH dem brechsandstück mit den kleinen sprüngen BIS kurz vor der Mittelstation. gerade das stück nach der Wall finde ich noch sehr geil, wenn man da von oben direkt reinschneidet mit hoher geschwindigkeit... ehrlich gesagt, bin ich sehr skeptisch, ob ich nach dem abriss der alten strecken bereiche überhaupt wiederkommen werde


----------



## Nasum (30. August 2012)

Jo das Stück nach der Wall wo es so schräg durch den Wald geht ist echt geil...ich bin gespannt was das wird wenn die fertig sind. Danke fürs Foto Rigpid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (30. August 2012)

Heute stand ein Bericht über die geplanten Umbaumaßnahmen bzgl. des Skigebietes in der Salzgitter/Braunschweiger Zeitung > LINK

In der dort abgedruckten Skizze kann man nun leicht verständlich sehen, welche Bereiche betroffen sind.


----------



## CicliB (31. August 2012)

Ach so, da es mir das Schaltauge verbogen hat, verkaufe ich noch ne Karte mit 11 Punkten für 25.
Wer die haben möchte: PM an mich.


----------



## Oscar1213 (31. August 2012)

Wie geht das mit 22punkten 
Es gibt doch nur 20, 10, 5 Punkte Karten 
Oder sind das dann 2karten?


----------



## micha2 (31. August 2012)

Hi,



jaamaa schrieb:


> Heute stand ein Bericht über die geplanten Umbaumaßnahmen bzgl. des Skigebietes in der Salzgitter/Braunschweiger Zeitung > LINK




Das ist aber eine merkwürdige Reihenfolge. Erst wird der Wald abgeholzt, und dann wartet man auf die Ergebnisse des Planfeststellungsverfahrens und der Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung? Die Sache stinkt zum Himmel! Jeder Privatmann der so handeln würde hätte sofort ein Verfahren am Hals.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## CicliB (31. August 2012)

Oscar1213 schrieb:


> Wie geht das mit 22punkten
> Es gibt doch nur 20, 10, 5 Punkte Karten
> Oder sind das dann 2karten?



Ups, Danke für den Hinweis! Sind 11 Punkte, jedoch zeigt der Zähler an den Ein- bzw. Ausstiegen immer die doppelte Anzahl!?!


----------



## LiF (31. August 2012)

Es wird beim betreten und beim verlassen des Liftes, jeweils ein Punkt abgezogen 
Also sind 22 Punkte = 11 Fahrten


----------



## Fibmaster (31. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen wollt morgen mit nen paar Leuten nach Braunlage.Lohnt es sich überhaupt aufgrund der Baumfällarbeiten?! Und auf wieviele Abfahrten kommt man so im Durchschnitt?!

MfG


----------



## CicliB (31. August 2012)

Fibmaster schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen wollt morgen mit nen paar Leuten nach Braunlage.Lohnt es sich überhaupt aufgrund der Baumfällarbeiten?! Und auf wieviele Abfahrten kommt man so im Durchschnitt?!
> 
> MfG


 
Zu 1. Lohnt sich, sind genug Strecken offen.
Zu 2. Tja, schwierig zu sagen. Je nachdem wie fit man ist, bzw. wie voll es ist.
Wir haben am Dienstag in 3 Stunden sechs Abfahrten geschafft.


----------



## Fibmaster (31. August 2012)

Super danke erstmal für die Antworten!! Dann gucken wir mal zu welcher Karte wir tendieren!!

Wie ist es denn für gewöhnlich auf einem Samstag?! Denke eher voll oder?


----------



## playjam (31. August 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Heute stand ein Bericht über die geplanten Umbaumaßnahmen bzgl. des Skigebietes in der Salzgitter/Braunschweiger Zeitung > LINK
> 
> In der dort abgedruckten Skizze kann man nun leicht verständlich sehen, welche Bereiche betroffen sind.



In der Braunschweiger Zeitung vom 30.8. ist auf Seite 3 unter Service der Link zum Dokument
Beschneiungsanlage Wurmberg, Gutachten zur regionalwirtschaftlichen Bedeutung des Projekts im Hinblick auf die Befreiung aus dem Wasserschutzgebiet veröffentlicht. Das Dokument enthält noch mehr Details zum Wurmberg-Projekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playjam (31. August 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine merkwürdige Reihenfolge. Erst wird der Wald abgeholzt, und dann wartet man auf die Ergebnisse des Planfeststellungsverfahrens und der Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung? Die Sache stinkt zum Himmel! Jeder Privatmann der so handeln würde hätte sofort ein Verfahren am Hals.



Da bist Du dem Friedrich Knolle (Pressesprecher von BUND/NABU sowie interessanterweise auch dem Nationalpark Harz) auf dem Leim gegangen. Der Bebauungsplan hatte die "materielle Planreife" (§ 33 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 BauGB) erlangt, daher durfte angefangen werden.


----------



## micha2 (31. August 2012)

Hallo,



playjam schrieb:


> Da bist Du dem Friedrich Knolle (Pressesprecher von BUND/NABU sowie interessanterweise auch dem Nationalpark Harz) auf dem Leim gegangen. Der Bebauungsplan hatte die "materielle Planreife" (§ 33 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 BauGB) erlangt, daher durfte angefangen werden.



Mag ja sein dass der Bebauungsplan schon soweit fertig ist, aber das  ist nur eine von mehreren notwendigen Voraussetzungen.  Jeder Häuslebauer weiss, dass ein Bebauungsplan allein noch nicht genügt. Man braucht auch eine Baugenehmigung.  Und in diesem Fall auch eine Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung. Aber die ist wohl noch nicht fertig. Wenn man schon mit der Abholzung beginnt, bevor das Ergebnis der UVP feststeht, dann frage ich mich welchen Sinn die UVP haben soll. Nach meinem Rechtsempfinden stimmt hier die Reihenfolge nicht. Und daher wird dieses Projekt scharf kritisiert.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wurmberg (1. September 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für diese "fachkundige" Unterweisung.

Das Problem ist nur, das hier alles vorhanden und genehmigt ist, was benötigt wird. Da bedarf es keiner Spekulationen!

Hier will lediglich ein Umweltschutzverband namens BUND keine weiteren touristischen Attraktionen im Harz. Die nennen das alles, auch den Bikepark, Verrummelungen oder auch Ballermann im Harz.
Sie wollen nur "sanften Tourismus", was immer das auch bedeuten mag, wer auch immer den ausführen soll.

Wer gerne einen attraktiven Harz in der Nähe haben will, der ganzjährig Sport und Spaß bietet, sollte solche Maßnahmen unterstützen, Leserbriefe initiieren. Nur so kommen wir weiter, nur so schaffen wir in unserer Region etwas Interessantes.

Wem es nicht gefällt, sollte sich auf Entdeckungsreise begeben, irgendwo wird das schon sein, was man sich vorstellt für seine eigenen Qualitäten.

Nicht immer nur maulen, nein, unterstützen, daß es gut wird. Das wäre der richtige Ansatz.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. September 2012)

Gibt es denn ein Konzept, wo die Bikeparkstrecken dann lang gehen sollen - das ist ja jetzt alles mehr für die Skifahrer?

(ich sitzt hier grad in Sallbach-Hinterglemm und überall auf den Bergen stehen Bagger, die neue Skipisten und MTBStrecken in die Hänge graben).


----------



## micha2 (1. September 2012)

Hallo,



wurmberg schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, das hier alles vorhanden und genehmigt ist, was benötigt wird. Da bedarf es keiner Spekulationen!



Auf der Seite http://goslar.bund.net/presse/wurmberg/ gibt es zu dem Projekt mittlerweile fünf Stellungnahmen von NABU bzw. BUND. Weiterhin gibt es zwei Stellungnahmen des Vereins "Sternwarte St. Andreasberg": http://www.sternwarte-sankt-andreasberg.de/wurmberg2015.html und http://www.sternwarte-sankt-andreasberg.de/wurmberg-braunlage.html 
In allen Stellungnahmen werden eine ganze Reihe von Unstimmigkeiten und Fragen aufgeworfen. Wo sind die entsprechenden Antworten des Betreibers bzw. der Stadt Braunlage? Die pauschale Antwort dass hier Umweltschutzverbände "gegen alles" sind, hilft nicht weiter. In den Stellungnahmen stehen konkrete Fragen, auf die man auch konkrete Antworten erwarten kann. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## fuxy (1. September 2012)

Also, wenn die Wurmberggesellschaft alle Genehmigungen hat, dann ist Sie auch keinem und NIEMANDEN mehr Rechenschaft schuldig, weder uns noch dem BUND oder NABU.

Das es dem Nachbarn nicht passt wenn ich meinem Zaun 2,5 m hoch mache damit er mir nicht mehr auf mein Brötchen schauen kann ist mir klar und reichlich egal.


----------



## wurmberg (1. September 2012)

Wer laut schreit, wird am ehesten gehört! 
Gut organisierte Verbände haben und machen eine gute Pressearbeit.

Unser Anliegen aber ist nicht die Diskussion über ein mögliches Skigebiet, sondern die Realisierung eines solchen. 

Und dieses Umsetzen eines hochmodernen, attraktiven Skigebiets ist seit langer Zeit der Wunsch extrem vieler Harz-Touristen, die sich den verlässlichen Wintersport in ihrer Nähe wünschen. Und das Ausüben von Wintersport ist hier in Norddeutschland mehr gewünscht, denn je zuvor.

Wir müssen kein öffentliches Statement, das von irgend Jemanden irgendwo in irgendeinem Medium verbreitet wird, kommentieren. Dazu haben andere, die dafür ihre professionellen Pressedienste haben, mehr Zeit.

Wir haben eine konkrete Planung, die seit Jahren von uns verfolgt und abgearbeitet wird. 
Wir erledigen dafür gewissenhaft alle an uns gestellten Aufgaben und wir haben an jeder Stelle Fachleute, die an der Umsetzung dieses attraktiven Projektes mitarbeiten.
Interessierte konnten in diversen öffentlichen Sitzungen zu den unterschiedlichsten Terminen alles Geplante mit diskutieren, ihre Einwände einbringen. 
Die für ein solches Verfahren zu beteiligenden Verbände haben seit langem alle erdenklichen Unterlagen und Bewertungen, gerade auch für Einwands- und Bedenkenfindung erhalten, haben diese schriftlich und anschließend in Erörterungsterminen auch mündlich vorgetragen. 
Selbst die Bedenken überhaupt nicht zu einem solchen Rechtsverfahren zugelassener Vereine, wie der Sternenwarte St. Andreasberg, haben wir uns angehört und deren Bedenken, soweit es mit den Planungen vereinbar war, mit berücksichtigt.
Jetzt sind wir eben an dem Punkt der Umsetzung! 
Und das gefällt einigen Leuten eben nicht. Klar, das man jetzt kurz vor Toreschluß alles Erdenkliche zur Verhinderung nochmal in die Wagschale wirft. Wir werden sehen, was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## playjam (1. September 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> [...] mittlerweile fünf Stellungnahmen von NABU bzw. BUND. Weiterhin gibt es zwei Stellungnahmen des Vereins "Sternwarte St. Andreasberg" [...] Wo sind die entsprechenden Antworten des Betreibers bzw. der Stadt Braunlage? Die pauschale Antwort dass hier Umweltschutzverbände "gegen alles" sind, hilft nicht weiter. In den Stellungnahmen stehen konkrete Fragen, auf die man auch konkrete Antworten erwarten kann.



Mögliche Erwiderungen - zwar nicht von der Wurmberg Seilbahn selbst - sind z.B. vom Land Niedersachsen in der Weissen Mappe 2012, von den Regierungschefs in Sachsen-Anhalt und Niedersachsen, von der Bevölkerung in Braunlage und von der Interessengemeinschaft "Alpiner Skisport im Harz".

Falls Du magst, kannst Du gerne an den Diskussionen im Skifahren im Harz Forum teilnehmen. Christian Reinboth (Mitverfasser der Stellungnahmen gegen das Wurmberg-Projekt) diskutiert jetzt dort auch mit. Hier möchte ich nicht weiter offtopic posten.


----------



## Oscar1213 (1. September 2012)

Wer ist nächsten samstag alles in Braunlage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (2. September 2012)

Wer ist heute noch in Braunlage?


----------



## fuxy (2. September 2012)

Ich!!!!


----------



## Mountain77 (2. September 2012)

Hallo, hat evtl. jemand von euch ein Garmin GPSMap 60CSx gefunden? Habe es warscheinlich am Dienstag in einer der Gondeln oder der Bergstation verloren (nicht richtig im Rucksack verstaut).
Gruß M.


----------



## Oscar1213 (3. September 2012)

Wer ist diesen Samstag alles in Braunlage?


----------



## Oscar1213 (3. September 2012)

Der bikepark hat diese ganze Woche dicht und am Wochenende wissen sie noch nicht ob er wieder aufmacht !!!
Na toll hoffentlich wars das noch nicht mit dieser Saison in Braunlage !!
Die haben erst Pfingsten richtig aufgemacht und nun wollen sie den schon wieder zumachen das geht doch nicht !!


----------



## outdoor (3. September 2012)

wenn du die kommuniaktion hier ein wenig mit verfolgt hast, dann weißt du, warum diese maßnahme jetzt nötig ist und auch warum erst relativ spät im jahr geöffnet werden konnte.
gerade die seilbahn ist doch daran interessiert den park so oft und so lange wie möglich zu öffnen!!!




Oscar1213 schrieb:


> Der bikepark hat diese ganze Woche dicht und am Wochenende wissen sie noch nicht ob er wieder aufmacht !!!
> Na toll hoffentlich wars das noch nicht mit dieser Saison in Braunlage !!
> Die haben erst Pfingsten richtig aufgemacht und nun wollen sie den schon wieder zumachen das geht doch nicht !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (3. September 2012)

problematisch ist sowas nur für die jenigen, die ihren bikepark besuch mit einem hotelbesuch verbinden (müssen)...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. September 2012)

Naja, aber um diese Jahreszeit muss man in Braunlage immer mal mit Stillstand rechnen, da reicht es ja schon wenn der Wind mal zwei Tage kräftig auffrischt.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (5. September 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Nunja, ein Sprung der auch schaffbar ist wäre perfekt. Ich hab bisher keinen gesehen, der mit dem HR über die Kuppe kam - die meisten sind vorher schon mit beiden Rädern vor der Kuppe gelandet. Oder gar nicht erst abgesprungen.
> Und das find ich eben nicht perfekt gebaut. Wenn man mit halbwegs solider, zügiger Fahrtechnik (verglichen mit dem Ottonormal-Wurmbergbiker, nicht mit WC Profis) das Ding nichtmal ansatzweise komplett schafft, ist da doch was falsch gebaut. In diesem Fall die zwei Bäume die im Grunde genau in der Anfahrt stehen und zwischen denen man durch muss und so Geschwindigkeit verliert. Das ist *mMn* alles andere als perfekt durchdacht und umgesetzt.
> Ich find die Idee top und den Bau ansich auch - aber die Anfahrt machts kaputt. Wenn jetzt die Erbauer mir sagen, sie schaffen das Ding problemlos - okay, dann liegts an mir. Aber auf meine erste Frage hier im Thread hat sich niemand gemeldet, der das Ding komplett schafft.



Ich habs Sonntag mal ausprobiert. Funktioniert, luftig über die Kuppe. Wo stehen denn da Bäume im Weg? Nach den beiden kleinen Doubles kann man doch fast gerade drauf zu fahren. Der folgende Sprung nach dem Holz-Dings ist für die Geschwindigkeit dann allerdings deutlich zu kurz, bekommt man kaum weggedrückt. Wie ja auch schon mal geschrieben ist die ganze Jumpline meine Meinung nach nicht gelungen.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (6. September 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Gibt es denn ein Konzept, wo die Bikeparkstrecken dann lang gehen sollen - das ist ja jetzt alles mehr für die Skifahrer?
> 
> (ich sitzt hier grad in Sallbach-Hinterglemm und überall auf den Bergen stehen Bagger, die neue Skipisten und MTBStrecken in die Hänge graben).




ja das wäre mal interessant wie es mit den strecken weitergeht.. denn das mit dem skipisten intressiert hier keinen im mtb forum.

die wissen ja auch wie mans macht.


----------



## playjam (6. September 2012)

Shadow1984 schrieb:


> ja das wäre mal interessant wie es mit den strecken weitergeht.. denn das mit dem skipisten intressiert hier keinen im mtb forum.
> 
> die wissen ja auch wie mans macht.



Sämtliche bisherigen Strecken verlaufen auf oder entlang der existerenden Skipisten. Mit den Arbeiten sind die laut Zeitungsartikel aber schon zu zwei Drittel durch.


----------



## Gecko1969 (6. September 2012)

Ist am Samstag immer noch komplett geschlossen oder sind wenigstens Teile wieder geöffnet?


----------



## outdoor (7. September 2012)

bitte die homepage im auge behalten, da sind die aktuellen news als erstes zu finden.




Gecko1969 schrieb:


> Ist am Samstag immer noch komplett geschlossen oder sind wenigstens Teile wieder geöffnet?


----------



## outdoor (7. September 2012)

es werdennicht weniger strecken, die werden dann wieder hergerichtet, evtl. entsteht auch noch eine neue am neuen 4er-sessel. für details ist es aber noch zu früh.




playjam schrieb:


> Sämtliche bisherigen Strecken verlaufen auf oder entlang der existerenden Skipisten. Mit den Arbeiten sind die laut Zeitungsartikel aber schon zu zwei Drittel durch.


----------



## wurmberg (7. September 2012)

Hallo,

  bedingt durch die derzeit laufende Maßnahme von Baumfällungen in großer Menge in verschiedenen Bereichen des Berges zwischen 
  Berg- und Mittelstation sind wir im Bikepark momentan leider stark eingeschränkt. 
  Diese Bäume werden nicht nur gefällt, sondern alles davon (Stämme, Äste,  Zweige) wird anschließend auch gleich herausgerückt und  abtransportiert. 
  Dadurch ist die Behinderung im Bikepark vorübergehend teils erheblich.

  Bereits an diesem Wochenende (8./9.9.) öffnen wir aber wieder. 
  Allerdings von Berg- bis Mittelstation nur mit einer Abfahrt (DH/ca.  1.600m Länge). Die anderen drei Abfahrten in diesem oberen  Bergabschnitt 
   können derzeit noch nicht wieder benutzt werden.
   Von der Mitte hinab bis zum Tal können über den  bekannten/ausgeschilderten Abzweig alle unteren Abfahrtstrecken mit  einer Länge zwischen 
   ca. 1.500-2.000m befahren werden.

   Zumindest am Montag, den 10.09. müssen wir dann nochmals den gesamten  Bikepark wg. weiterer Baumfällungen/Transporte im Bereich der trails geschlossen  halten.

 Unser Ziel ist es aber, vorerst wenigstens an den Wochenenden, mit allen nur möglichen Streckenteilen geöffnet zu sein. 

  Wenn diese Waldarbeiten dann abgeschlossen sind, werden wir versuchen,  alle möglichen Streckenteile auch an den anderen Wochentagen  wieder anzubieten.


   Viele Grüße aus Braunlage sendet
   das Team der Wurmbergseilbahn


----------



## ale2812 (7. September 2012)

danke für die info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oscar1213 (8. September 2012)

Wer ist heute alles in Braunlage ?


----------



## sundancer (8. September 2012)

Bin ab ca. 11:00 Uhr mit meiner Freundin da. Weißer Alutech Pudel und schwarzes Nicolai Helius


----------



## elfGrad (8. September 2012)

Falls tatsächlich noch eine zusätzliche Strecke entstehen soll würde ich mir eine dual slalom piste wünschen


----------



## Black-Down (9. September 2012)

Moin Moin,


ich war am Sonntag(02.09.) seit langem mal wieder am Wurmberg.....
wenn der "Park" und die Seilbahnbetreiber so viele Biker wie möglich behalten will warum gibt es denn dann die Tageskarten nichtmehr?...
ich finde das mir auch wenn ich´s mir leisten kann...zu teuer...
ach und da ich gern mal meiner Meinung freien lauf lasse....ich fühle mich beim Liftpersonal nicht wirklich wohl
wir sind wirklich an sehr vielen verschiedenen Spots unterwegs und überall fühlt man sich auch am Lift sauwohl...nur in Braunlage ist die Stimmung komisch....das geht nach einigen Aussagen von fremden und befreundeten Biker ganz genauso

was die Strecken angeht hab ich immernoch nen riesen Lächeln unterm Helm
und wenn die Strecken wieder zur Verfügung stehen komm ich vielleicht mal wieder....


----------



## Black-Down (9. September 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (9. September 2012)

Tageskarte gibts nicht mehr, weil es sich vielfach für die Fahrer nicht rentiert hat und diese sich dann beschwert haben. Damit die Tageskarte gegenüber der 10er Karte einen Vorteil für die Fahrer bringt müsste man etwa 10 Abfahrten machen, was die meisten Fahrer nicht geschafft haben. Um diesen Konflikt für die Zukunft zu umgehen wurde die Tageskarte abgeschafft.
Mit dem Liftpersonal habe ich nie Probleme gehabt, es waren immer alle für ein Pläuschchen gut.


----------



## stephan- (9. September 2012)

Ich frage mich, warum man sich am Lift wohl fühlen muss bzw. wie das ein Argument für oder gegen einen Park sein kann. Weiß nicht, was andere Leute für Ansprüche haben, aber ich will einfach nur so schnell wie möglich wieder hoch.


----------



## Ripgid (9. September 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Tageskarte gibts nicht mehr, weil es sich vielfach für die Fahrer nicht rentiert hat und diese sich dann beschwert haben. Damit die Tageskarte gegenüber der 10er Karte einen Vorteil für die Fahrer bringt müsste man etwa 10 Abfahrten machen, was die meisten Fahrer nicht geschafft haben. Um diesen Konflikt für die Zukunft zu umgehen wurde die Tageskarte abgeschafft.



Nicht ganz richtig; die Tageskarte wurde abgeschafft, da in Braunlage des öfteren aufgrund von nicht vorhersehbaren Windböen die Seilbahn abgeschaltet werden musste. Und die Tageskarteninhaber dann natürlich ihr Geld zurück fordern wollten


----------



## stephan- (9. September 2012)

Vor der Preiserhöhung war die Tageskarte auch noch attraktiv. Seit der Preiserhöhung war sie das allerdings absolut nicht mehr, in meinen Augen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (9. September 2012)

@Stephan-
nun wenn das für dich kein Grund ist für mich schon....

und es ist wohl schon komisch aber es geht nicht nur mir so...nur einigen die hier im Fred schreiben wohl nicht...naja Meinungen gehen eben auseinander.....


----------



## stephan- (9. September 2012)

Meine Frage war schon ernst gemeint, was genau meinst du mit wohl fühlen?


----------



## Black-Down (10. September 2012)

nun wenn ich den Herrn an der Kasse frage warum es keine Tageskarte mehr gibt kommt nur "gibts nicht mehr"...wenn ich am Lift mein Rad falsch herum in die Gondel reinhebe weil ich es eben nicht jedenTag mache...kommt nur in einem gelangweilten Befehlston" anders herum" und auch wenn ich schon zum 5. mal an dem Tag mein Rad da rein stelle und es falsch mache...ich hebe es gern rein...ist ja auch mein Rad...aber in welchem Ton mir dann gesagt wird wie ich mich anstelle...hallo?
ICH HABE FÜR EINE DIENSTLEISTUNG BEZAHLT...und verdammt ja dazu gehört eben auch beim 5. mal das man seinen Kunden gegenüber höflich und nett ist..und nicht das ich als Kunde mir vorkomme wie ein Trottel !
ist Dir sowas noch nie aufgefallen?
ich geb gern zu das es gegenüber dem letzten Jahr besser geworden ist...aber es reicht mir nicht da ich so wie andere Geld für ´s Liftfahren bezahle
und um mal noch deine Aussage zu hinterfagen...gegenüber dem letzten Jahr ging es beim letzten Besuch schon recht schnell mit dem anstehen am Lift....lag aber eher daran das nur eine Hand voll Biker im Park waren....bei bestem Wetter wohl gemerkt?!(nur Zufall oder zeichnet sich da ein Trend ab?)


----------



## Black-Down (10. September 2012)

schade eigentlich denn ich mag Braunlage wegen der Strecken...
schade nur das eben diese unter den Baumfällarbeiten leiden werden...aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja was neues besseres darraus


----------



## fuxy (10. September 2012)

Die Saison ist doch so gut wie zu ende, wenns gut läuft haben wir noch 4 Wochen, Irgendwann müssen die ja mit den Bauarbeiten anfangen und wenn die Fehler aus der Vergangenheit nicht noch mal gemacht werden bei den neuen Strecken ist es doch OK.


----------



## Black-Down (10. September 2012)

ja da hast Du natürlich recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfgoods (10. September 2012)

ich werde vom 27.09. bis 30.09. in braunlage sein.
sollten bis dato noch streckenabschnitte durch die baumfäll-,rückearbeiten des forstes einer überholung bedürfen; setzt einen oder zwei bautage an. ich bin dabei!
schöne grüsse aus chemnitz


----------



## outdoor (10. September 2012)

es wird in diesem jahr keinen bautag mehr geben. das ergibt auch keinen sinn, da die saison nahezu "gegessen" ist und die rodungsarbeiten noch nicht abgeschlossen sind. da ist es parktikabler die strecken zur kommenden saison auf vordermann zu bringen.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (10. September 2012)

Ich bin da auch deiner Meinung. Das Thema Freundlichkeit in Bikeparks ist auch kein neues. Ich finde auch, dass ein freundlicher Umgang mit den Besuchern einfach Pflicht ist. Es muss ja nicht übertrieben sein, einfach normal nett. Ich hatte letztens einen Kollegen dabei, der lange nicht mehr im Park war. Da keine Schlange an der Gondel war, ist er vor der ersten Abfahrt durch die Tür im Schrittempo reingerollt. Sofort wurde er mit einem lautstarken "Absteigen!" und "Draußen stehts doch extra dran, lesen muss man" begrüßt. Ein netter kurzer Hinweis hätte es auch getan, der Kollege hatte das Schild einfach übersehen. Ähnliches hatte sich im letzten Jahr bei mir und den Matten ereignet. Ich wusste schlicht nicht, dass man die in der Gondel unterlegen sollte. Selten wurde ich so angmotzt wie damals. Inzwischen erwarte ich von Bikeparks nicht viel. In Winterberg und Braunlage ists aus meiner Erfahrung eher unfreundlich. Positive Beispiele sind Schulenberg im Harz oder Warstein und Willingen im Sauerland. 

Natürlich, in erster Linie geht es um die Strecken und der Spaß am Biken wird durch unfreundliches Verhalten nicht geschmälert. Anders wär's trotzdem netter.




Black-Down schrieb:


> nun wenn ich den Herrn an der Kasse frage warum es keine Tageskarte mehr gibt kommt nur "gibts nicht mehr"...wenn ich am Lift mein Rad falsch herum in die Gondel reinhebe weil ich es eben nicht jedenTag mache...kommt nur in einem gelangweilten Befehlston" anders herum" und auch wenn ich schon zum 5. mal an dem Tag mein Rad da rein stelle und es falsch mache...ich hebe es gern rein...ist ja auch mein Rad...aber in welchem Ton mir dann gesagt wird wie ich mich anstelle...hallo?
> ICH HABE FÜR EINE DIENSTLEISTUNG BEZAHLT...und verdammt ja dazu gehört eben auch beim 5. mal das man seinen Kunden gegenüber höflich und nett ist..und nicht das ich als Kunde mir vorkomme wie ein Trottel !
> ist Dir sowas noch nie aufgefallen?
> ich geb gern zu das es gegenüber dem letzten Jahr besser geworden ist...aber es reicht mir nicht da ich so wie andere Geld für ´s Liftfahren bezahle
> und um mal noch deine Aussage zu hinterfagen...gegenüber dem letzten Jahr ging es beim letzten Besuch schon recht schnell mit dem anstehen am Lift....lag aber eher daran das nur eine Hand voll Biker im Park waren....bei bestem Wetter wohl gemerkt?!(nur Zufall oder zeichnet sich da ein Trend ab?)


----------



## Nasum (11. September 2012)

Der Ton macht die Musik, bestes Bsp. ist doch einfach Schulenberg. Hier hat man echt eine familiäre Stimmung, alle sitzen zusammen. Florian ist einfach nur gut drauf und durch das zusammen sitzen hat man schon viele nette Leute kennen gelernt, dieser Punkt macht den Park zu etwas besonderen. In Braunlage hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme, einige Leute durfte ich beim Bautag kennen lernen und so schlimm sind sie nicht, ich geb euch schon recht das es Schade ist wenn man so angepault wird aber man sollte denen das nicht krum nehmen. Ein netter Ton wäre allerdings angebracht damit ist allen geholfen. Ich hoffe nach der großen Bauaktion geht es wieder rund dort


----------



## Black-Down (11. September 2012)

Danke...ich hab schon fast gedacht ich wäre als einzelner hier betroffen...und zweifelte schon an mir 
nein Spaß bei Seite klaro muss man als Gast auch gewisse Regeln befolgen sonst gibts ärger aber eben der Ton mach die Musik
Schulenberg ist wirklich ein Musterbeispiel...nur leider lässt sich das ja auch nicht überall hin übertragen
dieses Jahr werd ich jedenfalls nichtmehr hinkommen....Finale Ligure steht an, B-Mais und diverse WE Ausflüge nach Czechen

mitbauen wäre für mich auch gut aber leider muß ich 300 km fahren um in Harz zu kommen....hoffe das es Verständnis gibt wenn ich als zahlender Radfahrgast komme?!


----------



## Nasum (11. September 2012)

Ja die Harzer sind ein komisches Völkchen aber die freuen sich über jeden auch wenn es ihnen schwer fällt das manchmal zu zeigen.Glaub mir


----------



## Black-Down (11. September 2012)

ach Du ich bin ausm Spreewald und das hier nix anderes
nur wenn Gäste kommen sind se freundlicher


----------



## assistulle (11. September 2012)

wieso lese ich hier überall das die saison demnächst (fast schon morgen) zu ende ist.
nur weil nicht mehr 30 grad sind kann man doch trotzdem noch radfahrn und es gibt einige parks die nicht schon im september dicht machen(oder die hälfte ihrer strecken sperren)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. September 2012)

Naja, weil die Saison nunmal allerspätestens Ende Oktober Endet, letztes Jahr wurde wegen ausordentlich gutem Wetter hier und da nochmal bis aufs erste Novemberwochenende verlängert. Somit bleiben wenns gut läuft noch 7 Wochen(enden), von denen durchaus noch das ein oder andere ins Wasser fallen oder vom Winde verweht werden kann. Von daher ist das Saisonende in den Parks nichtmehr sooo weit weg 
Heißt ja nich dass man im WInter kein Rad fährt, aber mit Park siehts nunmal mau aus. Da bleibt dann noch Thale wenn die nicht grad in Revision sind.


----------



## outdoor (12. September 2012)

wenn braunlage sein ski-projekt durchziehen möchte - und das muss absoluten vorrang haben, da im winter das geld verdient wird um den seilbahn-betrieb ganzjährig zu sichern - dann sind die aktuellen rodungsarbeiten zum jetzigen zeitpunkt unerlässlich!!

wäre dies nicht der fall würde braunlage die saison bis zu den revisionsarbeiten durchziehen.







assistulle schrieb:


> wieso lese ich hier überall das die saison demnächst (fast schon morgen) zu ende ist.
> nur weil nicht mehr 30 grad sind kann man doch trotzdem noch radfahrn und es gibt einige parks die nicht schon im september dicht machen(oder die hälfte ihrer strecken sperren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunsoulsurfer (13. September 2012)

ist den Braunlage überhaupt nochmal im September geöffnet?
Die Webseite ist dahingehend kein bischen aussagekräftig!


----------



## outdoor (13. September 2012)

es ist für die seilbahn schwer hier eine verlässliche aussage zu treffen. am besten immer vor dem start nach braunlage kurz die homepage checken!!!


----------



## outdoor (13. September 2012)

FR. (14.09.) BIKEPARK WG. WALDARBEITEN GANZTÄGIG GESCHLOSSEN!!

Bikepark-Öffnung für Sa./So. (15./16.09.) in der üblichen Öffnungszeit zwischen 9.45-17.10 Uhr geplant!!


----------



## outdoor (14. September 2012)

ergänzung zu den öffnungszeiten:
FR. (14.09.) BIKEPARK WG. WALDARBEITEN GANZTÄGIG GESCHLOSSEN!!

Planung: Sa./So. (15./16.09.);Bikepark mit einer Bergabfahrt und vier Abfahrten ab Mitte in der Zeit zwischen 9.45-17.10 Uhr geöffnet!


----------



## Schnitte (14. September 2012)

ziemlich unverschämt bei geringerer Streckenauswahl ab der Bergstation den gleichen Ticketpreis zu verlangen...
selbst Bikeparks wie Leogang kommen ihren Gästen an der Stelle entgegen...aber man muss ja nicht hinfahren wenn man es doof findet, wa


----------



## BikeTiefling (14. September 2012)

Dito, das lag mir auch schon auf der Zunge. Selten auf und dann nur eingeschrÃ¤nkt â¦ Service als Konsequenz fÃ¼r die BeschrÃ¤nkungen sollte meiner Meinung nach eine ErmÃ¤Ãigung fÃ¼r die Zeit der Bauarbeiten und eine VerlÃ¤ngerung der Kartenlaufzeit sein.


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. September 2012)

Denke das mit den Rabatten ist jetzt schwierig da keine tages oder Halbtageskarten. Die die jetzt nen Ticket für 10 fahrten haben bekommen dann kein Rabatt und die die sich eins kaufen würden Rabatt bekommen, wäre ja auch unfähr. Da ist das in Hahnenklee leichter.


----------



## outdoor (16. September 2012)

Der Bikepark ist bis einschl. So., den 04. November 2012, in der Zeit von 9.45-17.10 Uhr geöffnet. 
Schlechtwetter oder Baubetrieb im Planungsbereich des neuen Skigebietes könnten zur (befristeten) Schließung, auch einzelner Streckenteile, führen. 

Durch die Arbeiten ist von der Berg- bis zur Mittelstation eine Abfahrt (DH/ca. 1.600m Länge) geöffnet. 
Die anderen drei Abfahrten in diesem oberen Bergabschnitt können derzeit noch nicht wieder benutzt werden.
Von der Mitte hinab bis zum Tal können über den bekannten/ausgeschilderten Abzweig alle unteren Abfahrtstrecken mit je einer Länge zwischen ca. 1.500-2.000m befahren werden.
Nähere Infos dazu erkennt man auf der Panoramakarte der Homepage.


----------



## assistulle (17. September 2012)

stimmt es das zur nächsten saison eine gdc fähige strecke eingerichtet werden soll
kann ich mir ja nur schwer vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brudertack (17. September 2012)

einzige strecke die bis zur mittelstation fahrbar ist:


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. September 2012)

Sehr gut gefahren, aber die Geräusche nerven unglaublich sehr


----------



## Schnitte (18. September 2012)

gut gefahren
aber die Strecke ist auf das aller erste Stück einfach nur grässlich...
naja damit hat sich Braunlage nun endgültig erledigt


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. September 2012)

Am besten in Braunlage gefällt mir  immer noch der obere Teil des Süddownhills inklusive der Waldpassage


----------



## Dune1986 (18. September 2012)

Ich war am letzten Samstag auch mal wieder seit langer Zeit in Braunlage. Mir hat der obere Streckenabschnitt sogar richtig Spaß gemacht. Die Umleitung der strecke bzw. Die Einschränkung hat den spaß überhaupt nicht geschadet. Wartezeiten waren keine vorhanden und das personal war freundlich. Habe sogar eine gratisfahrt für eine Erste-Hilfe-Leistung erhalten. Wir hatten ein super Tag und kommen immer wieder gerne zu euch. Ich denke, dass mit der Erweiterung des Skigebiets bis ende 2013 sich genug Potential vorhanden sein wird, neue, gute strecken anzulegen. Nächstes Jahr wird es bestimmt auch ein paar Einschränkungen geben. Erst dann werden neue lifte gebaut. Zurzeit sind nur rodungen für breitere Skipisten in Arbeit.  Soweit als Info. 

Dune


----------



## fuxy (18. September 2012)

Mein Gott, dies rumgeheule von einigen ist ja nicht mehr zu ertragen..."Strecken schlecht..bla bla...hat sich erledigt...bla bla...alles blöd bla bla..."
Dann fahrt doch woanders!

Für alle die es noch nicht kapiert haben : ES WIRD GEBAUT

Die Betreiber nehmen 10 Mio  in die Hand um den Berg auf Links zu drehen und das nicht nur für die Skifahrer !
Unsere Strecken werden wieder hergerichtet und zwar ohne die Fehler der Vergangenheit und nur ein paar Meter weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (18. September 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Unsere Strecken werden wieder hergerichtet und zwar ohne die Fehler der Vergangenheit und nur ein paar Meter weiter.




Ich hoffe es sehr. Ein fähiger Streckenbauer, der nicht nur Mist verzapft, wäre eine Wohltat für den Berg und sein Potential. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## outdoor (18. September 2012)

was angedacht ist: eine dh-strecke im bereich der neuen lifttrasse (4-er sessel, dann auch für biker und!!! wind unabhängig). ob das ganze dann gdc-fähig sein soll ist aktuell nicht entscheidend, die streckenlänge würde es letztlich hergeben, das gefälle sicherlich auch. viel wichtiger ist: braunlage wird nahezu "windsicher"!



assistulle schrieb:


> stimmt es das zur nächsten saison eine gdc fähige strecke eingerichtet werden soll
> kann ich mir ja nur schwer vorstellen


----------



## outdoor (18. September 2012)

der park wird KEINE strecken verlieren. bei der teilweisen neuanlage der strecken werden wir versuchen eure anregungen auch entsprechend umzusetzen. und wenn das mit der neuen strecke am 4-er sessel klappt.... haben wir was dazu gewonnen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. September 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> der park wird KEINE strecken verlieren. bei der teilweisen neuanlage der strecken werden wir versuchen eure anregungen auch entsprechend umzusetzen. und wenn das mit der neuen strecke am 4-er sessel klappt.... haben wir was dazu gewonnen!


 
Ich muss euch mal loben. Finde es super, dass die Anregungen der Biker ernst genommen werden und auch umgesetzt werden. 

Wir werden auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr nochmal zu euch kommen.

Grüße aus Oberbayern


----------



## Schnitte (19. September 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> der park wird KEINE strecken verlieren. bei der teilweisen neuanlage der strecken werden wir versuchen eure anregungen auch entsprechend umzusetzen. und wenn das mit der neuen strecke am 4-er sessel klappt.... haben wir was dazu gewonnen!



habt ihr dafür schon einen Zeitplan im Kopf? Mir ist bewusst, dass der Lift erstmal gebaut werden muss und es auch eine Zeit für die Umsetzung braucht. Aber einfach mal aus Interesse, wie lang wird der Umbau dauern bzw. was ist allgemein geplant? 
Allgemein interessiert mich die Entwicklung von Braunlage sehr. Immerhin war dies der erste Bikepark den ich gesehen habe. Potential und Interesse an Verbesserungen scheinen ja vorhanden zu sein. Es wäre aber auch Interessant zu wissen von welcher zeitlichen Dauer man spricht


----------



## playjam (19. September 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> habt ihr dafür schon einen Zeitplan im Kopf? [...]



Laut http://wurmberg-seilbahn.de/wurmberg2012.php: "Umsetzungszeitraum: August 2012 bis November 2013".


----------



## Schnitte (19. September 2012)

playjam schrieb:


> Laut http://wurmberg-seilbahn.de/wurmberg2012.php: "Umsetzungszeitraum: August 2012 bis November 2013".



da lese ich aber nur über das Wintergebiet...weniger hinsichtlich der Bikeparkstrecken, oder habe ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## outdoor (19. September 2012)

ein wenig ist die entwicklung des parks abhängig vom bau des skigebiets. ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass wir in der saison 2013 ausreichend interessante strecken anbieten können.




Schnitte schrieb:


> da lese ich aber nur über das Wintergebiet...weniger hinsichtlich der Bikeparkstrecken, oder habe ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## sundancer (21. September 2012)

Wer ist denn morgen in Braunlage?


----------



## lukidtm (26. September 2012)

wer wird samstag in Braunlage sein? 

und kann mir jemand sagen wie die strecke momentan sind? Ists matschig? oder regnet es nich soo viel in Braunlage? 

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (28. September 2012)

Ist morgen zusätzlich zur regulären Sperrung noch irgendwo etwas gesperrt?


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. September 2012)

Strecken im obenren Bereich feucht, Einstieg Süd DH gesperrt wegen ein paar ästen auf dem Track. Einstieg ab erster Kurve / Liftpfeiler möglich.


----------



## outdoor (4. Oktober 2012)

die seilbahn fährt heute (wie ihr wohl schon  bemerkt habt...) und wahrscheinlich auch morgen (homepage beachte oder anrufen) wegen sturm- bzw.  orkanartiger böen NICHT!
 am wochenende wird´s besser!!!


----------



## lukidtm (5. Oktober 2012)

https://vimeo.com/50826657 

so mal ein run vom letztem Montag..

war wieder gut bis auf paar verwunderungen über neugebaute sachen.. 

Diese welle am anfang vom unterem teil des Freerides auf höhe der Mittelstation mag ich z.b. garnicht ... 

Luki


----------



## outdoor (6. Oktober 2012)

Seilbahn, bikepark wg. Sturm & starkregen heute geschlossen!!


----------



## wurmberg (7. Oktober 2012)

Bikepark offen mit 1 Bergabfahrt und 4 Abfahrten ab Mitte zwischen 9.45-17.10h!


Der Bikepark ist bis einschl. So., den 04. November 2012, in der Zeit von 9.45-17.10 Uhr geöffnet. 
Schlechtwetter oder Baubetrieb im Planungsbereich des neuen Skigebietes  könnten zur (befristeten) Schließung, auch einzelner Streckenteile,  führen.


----------



## CicliB (7. Oktober 2012)

CicliB schrieb:


> Ach so, da es mir das Schaltauge verbogen hat, verkaufe ich noch ne Karte mit 11 Fahrten fÃ¼r 25â¬.
> Wer die haben mÃ¶chte: PM an mich.



Immer noch zu haben! 
(User Ripgid hat sich nie wieder gemeldet)
 @_mod_: Falls zu OT, bitte lÃ¶schen.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. Oktober 2012)

FÃ¼r den Preis wird dir die Liftkarte wohl auch keiner abnehmen, da kommt ne neue Karte ja gÃ¼nstiger. 
Neu: 20Punkte = 29â¬ ergibt 1,45â¬ je Punkt
Deine Karte: 11Punkte = 21â¬ (habe das Kartenpfand schon abgezogen) ergibt 1,90â¬ je Punkt
Merkst du was?


----------



## fuxy (7. Oktober 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Merkst du was?



Hihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (7. Oktober 2012)

Wie kommt man  auf eine ungerade Punktezahl? Es sind doch bestimmt 11 Fahrten gemeint


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. Oktober 2012)

Das wäre dann was anderes.
  @CicliB
Hast doch ein ganzes Jahr Zeit die Karte abzufahren, hat es dir denn gar nicht gefallen in Braunlage?


----------



## CicliB (7. Oktober 2012)

Ist korrigiert, sind 11 Fahrten.
Komme da so schnell leider nicht mehr hin


----------



## Schnitte (8. Oktober 2012)

wurden die Preise verändert?
Auf der HP lese ich noch immer 29  für 10 fahrten


----------



## outdoor (8. Oktober 2012)

preise haben sich nicht verändert, sind wie auf der homepage.




Schnitte schrieb:


> wurden die Preise verändert?
> Auf der HP lese ich noch immer 29  für 10 fahrten


----------



## Oscar1213 (16. Oktober 2012)

wer ist samstag alles in braunlage ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo09 (21. Oktober 2012)

ich war da ^^  irgendwie haben die da vieles umgebudelt und weggemacht.


----------



## stöber (22. Oktober 2012)

Kannst du das ein bisschen detalierter sagen?! Was ist denn weg?


----------



## outdoor (22. Oktober 2012)

stöber schrieb:


> Kannst du das ein bisschen detalierter sagen?! Was ist denn weg?



die strecken sind nur vorübergehend weg bzw. nicht befahrbar. warum? weil das skigebiet ausgebaut wird und die rodungsmaßnahmen dazu durchgeführt wurden/werden.
das steht aber auch lang und breit hier im forum, auch auf der homepage des bikeparks.
die strecken werden alle wieder hergestellt, wahrscheinlich kommt sogar noch eine neue dazu. also alles wird gut!


----------



## outdoor (24. Oktober 2012)

Grundlagenkurs Freitag 2.11. um 10 Uhr, noch Plätze frei.


----------



## zweirad-busche (25. Oktober 2012)

*Räumungsverkauf bis 31. Oktober - ALLES MUSS RAUS!
* 
Wir räumen unsere Filiale zum 31. Oktober für den Winter.
Wir öffnen wieder am 15. April 2013 im neuen Monsterroller Blockhaus.
Bis dahin sind wir nur in Bad Lauterberg zu erreichen.
Hauptstr. 18 - Bad Lauterberg - Tel. 05524-3627


----------



## stöber (26. Oktober 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> die strecken sind nur vorübergehend weg bzw. nicht befahrbar. warum? weil das skigebiet ausgebaut wird und die rodungsmaßnahmen dazu durchgeführt wurden/werden.
> das steht aber auch lang und breit hier im forum, auch auf der homepage des bikeparks.
> die strecken werden alle wieder hergestellt, wahrscheinlich kommt sogar noch eine neue dazu. also alles wird gut!


 
Das hab ich lang und breit hier im Forum gelesen! Deswegen war ich etwas verwirrt wegen der Aussage "weggemacht"


----------



## lamue1 (28. Oktober 2012)

@ zweirad busche

will doch keiner wissen wo ihr seid.     

viel zu teuer und unfreundlich bei euch


----------



## Menne (28. Oktober 2012)

@ lamue1

...und deinen sinnlosen Beitrag will hier keiner lesen! Wenn du ein Problem hast dann klär das persönlich mit denen...


----------



## lukidtm (29. Oktober 2012)

Der Bikepark hat sicher nächstes wochenende noch offen? egal wie das wetter wird? 

Will noch einmal vorbeikommen am we ) 

Luki


----------



## outdoor (29. Oktober 2012)

die seilbahn fährt bis einschließlich 04.11., wetter technische einschränkungen wie sonst auch: wenn der wind zu stark bläst darf die bahn nicht fahren. momentan sieht aber für das anstehende wochenende alles gut aus: temeperatur im plusbereich, wenig wind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (29. Oktober 2012)

das sit schön  

also schränkt der frost den betrieb nicht ein? 

Liegt denn viel schnee aufm wurmberg? 

Luki


----------



## outdoor (30. Oktober 2012)

wie in den letzten wochen ist vom berg bis zur mitte nur die falllinie /  süd-dh befahrbar, ab mitte stehen alle strecken zur verfügung.

schnee liegt fast nicht, dazu solltest du die seite der seilbahn im auge behalten: http://www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de/


----------



## outdoor (30. Oktober 2012)

aufruf zur letzten runde!!!! kommendes wochenende 2.11.-4.11. hat der bikepark zum letzten mal in diesem jahr geöffnet (dann muss die seilbahn jährliche wartungsarbeiten durchführen).

wochenend-motto: steigen sie ein fahrn sie mit, noch eine runde, das macht spaß.....


----------



## lukidtm (2. November 2012)

sind die karten immernoch ein ganzes jahr gültig? 

hab gehört das sie nurnoch die wintersaison gültig sein sollen? 

luki


----------



## outdoor (5. November 2012)

BIKEPARK HAT AB HEUTE GESCHLOSSEN!!!!

wir freuen uns auf auf euren besuch in der neuen saison und bedanken uns bei allen supportern!!

ride on und bis 2013....


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2012)

lamue1 schrieb:


> @ zweirad busche
> 
> will doch keiner wissen wo ihr seid.
> 
> viel zu teuer und unfreundlich bei euch



Was soll das unsinnige Posting?


----------



## outdoor (5. November 2012)

meines wissens gelten die karten ab kauf 12 monate. die seilbahn hat mir noch nichts anderes mitgeteilt.




lukidtm schrieb:


> sind die karten immernoch ein ganzes jahr gültig?
> 
> hab gehört das sie nurnoch die wintersaison gültig sein sollen?
> 
> luki


----------



## lukidtm (5. November 2012)

jo ham sie uns an der seilbahn gestern auch gesagt  

aber danke für die info hier!!


war nen geiler saison abschluss gestern bei euch!! Schöön Matschig!  

Luki


----------



## Resendisback (25. Dezember 2012)

Menne schrieb:


> @ lamue1
> 
> ...und deinen sinnlosen Beitrag will hier keiner lesen! Wenn du ein Problem hast dann klär das persönlich mit denen...



So ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (25. Dezember 2012)

So, der Schnee ist weg, wann macht der Park jetzt auf ? Skifahrer kommen eh keine mehr, also rein mit den Bikegondeln.


----------



## Teaser (3. Januar 2013)

Wann ist denn (in)offizieller Eröffnungstermin dieses Jahr?


----------



## LiF (3. Januar 2013)

Ausm Bauch herraus würde ich sagen itte/ende Mai


----------



## Resendisback (3. Januar 2013)

Bestimmt April-Mai


----------



## molnitza (3. Januar 2013)

Das ist aber noch so lange hin


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Januar 2013)

Und jährlich grüßt das Murmeltier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (4. Januar 2013)

Jaaa ja, so ist das. 

Das mit dem Wintersport ist für dieses Jahr wohl in der Tat vorbei. 
Hatten hier in Braunlage, wenn es hoch kommt, eine Woche vernünftig Schnee.

Vielleicht macht der Bikepark ja wirklich vor April auf, wäre klasse :-D

Falls noch jemand sein Transition TR 450 loswerden will.. pm an mich


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Januar 2013)

Naja, letztes Jahr wars auch erst so warm und dann kam Mitte Januar nochmal der Winterhammer. Warten wir es mal ab. 
Stellt sich nur die Frage nach dem Zustand des Parks. Ich denke man sollte sich, wenn möglich, eher die Zeit nehmen und möglichst viel wieder herstellen bzw. neu bauen, anstatt so früh wie möglich die Tore aufzureißen und im laufenden Betrieb rumzupruckeln. Im Endeffekt ist das die bessere und Kundefreundlichere Variante als früh aufmachen und währenddessen hier ein wenig und da ein bißchen zu machen.


----------



## Resendisback (4. Januar 2013)

Schauen wa mal.

Ich persönlich bin eher für wärme, statt für kälte :-D
Bin schon davon ausgegangen, dass erst alles fit gemacht wird, bevor man wieder zu früh öffnet


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Schauen wa mal.
> 
> Ich persönlich bin eher für wärme, statt für kälte :-D
> Bin schon davon ausgegangen, dass erst alles fit gemacht wird, bevor man wieder zu früh öffnet



Moin Du Vogel, alles klar bei Dir?

Sonne wäre aber schon mal nicht schlecht!


----------



## Resendisback (7. Januar 2013)

Den Vorposter zitiert man nicht, dass ist frech! 

Haha, alles super soweit, 2013 wird wohl endlich wieder ein aktiveres Jahr für mich, nachdem 2012 mal garnichts los war 

Und bei Dir, alles schick?


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

Alles in Butter Patrick!


----------



## Resendisback (14. Januar 2013)

Das hört man doch gerne


----------



## stöber (8. März 2013)

outdoor schrieb:


> die strecken sind nur vorübergehend weg bzw. nicht befahrbar. warum? weil das skigebiet ausgebaut wird und die rodungsmaßnahmen dazu durchgeführt wurden/werden.
> das steht aber auch lang und breit hier im forum, auch auf der homepage des bikeparks.
> *die strecken werden alle wieder hergestellt, wahrscheinlich kommt sogar noch eine neue dazu.* also alles wird gut!


 


stöber schrieb:


> Das hab ich lang und breit hier im Forum gelesen! Deswegen war ich etwas verwirrt wegen der Aussage "weggemacht"


 
Gibt es dazu eigentlich schon irgendwelche Infos zur aktuellen Planung?
Also wird es neues geben?

Bevor jemand schreit: Ja, es kann sein das ich das überlesen habe!


----------



## zweirad-busche (9. März 2013)

Zur bekannten und beliebten Gebraucht RadbÃ¶rse laden wir wieder am kommenden Samstag, den 16. MÃ¤rz ein. Das Prinzip ist ganz einfach: Interessierte kÃ¶nnen von 10:00 bis 14:00 Uhr auf unserem GelÃ¤nde in der Hauptstr. 18 in Bad Lauterberg entweder ein gebrauchtes Fahrrad verkaufen oder erwerben. VerkÃ¤ufer zahlen eine StandbebÃ¼hr von 5,00 â¬, die der AWO-KindertagesstÃ¤tte gespendet werden. Die Annahme und Bewertung der RÃ¤der erfolgt fÃ¼r VerkÃ¤ufer bereits am Freitag, 15. MÃ¤rz, von 14:30 bis 18:00 Uhr in unserem Hause. Die RÃ¤der mÃ¼ssen dafÃ¼r gereinigt, verkehrssicher (Ausnahme MTB u. RennrÃ¤der) und fahrbereit sein. Am Verkaufstag selbst kÃ¶nnen nicht nur die RÃ¤der gehandelt werden - mit Kaffee und Kuchen ist auch fÃ¼r das leibliche Wohl gesorgt.


----------



## outdoor (12. März 2013)

als eröffnungstermin ist der 8.5. von der seilbahn ausgerufen. im laufe der saison werden immer mal wieder strecken(teile) nicht befahrbar sein, da die beschneiung gebaut wird. das dauert leider seine zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (12. März 2013)

Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand bzgl der Strecken?Also welche Strecken existieren noch und welcher Preis wird aufgerufen?


----------



## trigger666 (12. März 2013)

Das sind die spannenden Fragen. Mich würde es ebenfalls sehr interessieren, wie die Streckenplanung aussieht. Die Planung muss ja stehen, wenn in sieben Wochen der Betrieb wieder aufgenommen wird.


----------



## LiF (12. März 2013)

PUH...

Die Strecken im Harz fangen langsam an zu nerven!


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. März 2013)

LiF schrieb:


> PUH...
> 
> Die Strecken im Harz fangen langsam an zu nerven!


 
Warum?

Wir wissen doch noch gar nicht wie es tatsächlich zum Saisonstart aussieht.


----------



## LiF (12. März 2013)

Naja, ich habe nen Video ausm letzen Jahr gesehen, wo der Freeride (der eigentlich den meisten Fun gebracht hat) ab der Hälfte gut zerstört war!
Jetzt werden wieder immer mal Teile gesperrt und ich denke auch, gut kaputt gemacht.
Thale ist auch nicht fahrbar, Hahnenklee schon ewig nicht mehr und gegen Schulenberg habe ich persönliche Abneigungen


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. März 2013)

Warum ist Thale nicht fahrbar? Schulenberg finde ich persönlich eigentlich ganz geil.


----------



## outdoor (12. März 2013)

zu saisonbeginn wird wohl nur der obere teil des DH (bis zur querung des ersten forstwegs) nicht befahrbar sein.
dann wird wohl relativ zeitig die skipiste links des FR unterhalb des semi-spaßigen roadgap verbreitert, im anschluß wird der FR wieder hergestellt und wohl immer schön rechts der skipiste bis zum wallride bzw. der mittelstation durchgezogen - so mein sachstand.
die temporären, wahrscheinlich kurzzeitigen streckensperrungen, betreffen racetrack und singletrail im bereich der verbreiterten skipiste. der zeitliche ablauf hängt direkt mit dem fortschritt der arbeiten zur beschneiung zusammen.
die evtl entstehende neue strecke wird vom süd-DH rechts abzweigen und der neuen skipiste folgen bis zum parkplatz kaffehorst, wo dann auch der neue 4er-sessel gebaut wird. der wird dann auch bei wind in betrieb sein, so dass keine totalausfälle wg wind in braunlage mehr zu erwarten sind. der 4er-sessel geht auch hoch bis zum gipfel.
die durchführung der qualisicherung, herrichten der strecken vor der saison ist davon abhängig wie lange der schnee noch liegen bleibt. momentan ist hier skibetrieb, es soll noch "ein paar tage" frostig bleiben, so dass es reine spekulation ist ab wann man ins gelände kann.
ihr könnt euch aber sicher sein, dass die seilbahn ein nicht zu kleines eigeninteresse daran hat einen möglichst kompletten bikepark-betrieb zu bieten!!


----------



## harbourmastah (12. März 2013)

Ja zur Zeit bleiben einem nicht viel gute Ausblicke was den Saisonstart in den Parks hier im Harz angeht ......nix gegen Schulenberg ,bin froh das die wenigstens nah am biker sind und zeitig öffnen aber 1 Strecke wird auf Dauer auch langweilig.......also hoffen wir das dieser verdammte winter endlich aufhört und wir mit viel glück ende April fahren können...nicht nur in Schulenberg!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (12. März 2013)

outdoor schrieb:


> ...
> die evtl entstehende neue strecke wird vom süd-DH rechts abzweigen und der neuen skipiste folgen bis zum parkplatz kaffehorst, wo dann auch der neue 4er-sessel gebaut wird. der wird dann auch bei wind in betrieb sein, so dass keine totalausfälle wg wind in braunlage mehr zu erwarten sind. der 4er-sessel geht auch hoch bis zum gipfel.
> die durchführung der qualisicherung, herrichten der strecken vor der saison ist davon abhängig wie lange der schnee noch liegen bleibt. momentan ist hier skibetrieb, es soll noch "ein paar tage" frostig bleiben, so dass es reine spekulation ist ab wann man ins gelände kann.
> ihr könnt euch aber sicher sein, dass die seilbahn ein nicht zu kleines eigeninteresse daran hat einen möglichst kompletten bikepark-betrieb zu bieten!!



Ist dann davon auszugehen, dass die neue Strecke so im Charakter ist wie die alten oder wird da mal was ordentliches gebaut das auch ein paar geshapte Linien und Sprünge hat und auch bei Regenwetter fahrbar ist (Schotter usw.)???

Kann man zum August noch was fahrbares erwarten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (12. März 2013)

klar gibt es auch im august komplett befahrbare lines von berg bis zur talstation. die neue strecke soll durchaus elemente/sprünge beinhalten, die dann auch im winter mit ski/board nutzbar sind.
auch bei der wiederherstellung des FR  werden wir verstärkt auf flow achten und die sprünge etc. mit mineralgemisch versehen.

in schulenberg wird jetzt vor saisonbeginn der FR in angriff genommen. aus den umfahrungen der shore-elemente wird eine durchgehend flowige line, die elemente selbst werden wieder sicher gemacht oder wenn baufällig durch neue ersetzt. im anschluss ist dann ziemlich sicher auch noch der bikerX dran.

auch hahnenklee wird vor der saison die noch befahrbaren strecken (northshore, singletrail mittel/schwer, unterer teil des FR und singletrail mittel/leicht sowie bikerX) wieder befahrbar gemacht. außerdem soll möglichst rasch auch neues entstehen, dazu aber sicher zur gegebenen zeit mehr auf deren homepage.

das wird schon alles!


----------



## harbourmastah (12. März 2013)

outdoor schrieb:


> klar gibt es auch im august komplett befahrbare lines von berg bis zur talstation. die neue strecke soll durchaus elemente/sprünge beinhalten, die dann auch im winter mit ski/board nutzbar sind.
> auch bei der wiederherstellung des FR  werden wir verstärkt auf flow achten und die sprünge etc. mit mineralgemisch versehen.
> 
> in schulenberg wird jetzt vor saisonbeginn der FR in angriff genommen. aus den umfahrungen der shore-elemente wird eine durchgehend flowige line, die elemente selbst werden wieder sicher gemacht oder wenn baufällig durch neue ersetzt. im anschluss ist dann ziemlich sicher auch noch der bikerX dran.
> ...


----------



## trigger666 (12. März 2013)

Hey es kommt in Bewegung in den Harz. Das ist gut so.


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. März 2013)

Klingt definitv gut und ich hoffe das alles planmäßig funktioniert und gut umgesetzt wird.


----------



## nullstein (12. März 2013)

Entschuldigt bitte,wenn das alles schon beantwortet wurde,aber ich steig da nicht so ganz durch.
Daher:
Wird der obere Teil des Süd-DH zu Saisonbeginn fahrbar sein?Existiert dieser überhaupt noch?War definitiv der beste Teil in Braunlage.
Da bisher nichts zum Preis kam,gehe ich davon aus,dass man trotz massiver baudedingten Einschränkungen den vollen Preis hinlegen darf.


----------



## outdoor (12. März 2013)

der obere teil des DH existiert noch, wurde durch den pistenneubau unterbrochen, wird aber auch (wann auch immer) wieder hergestellt.
wie die preisgestaltung aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen. aber im prinzip wird für den lifttransport bezahlt, nicht für die streckenbenutzung. du kannst theoretisch hochbiken oder wahrscheinlich eher schieben und dann auf den strecken runter fahren. dann hast du null ausgaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (12. März 2013)

outdoor schrieb:


> in schulenberg wird jetzt vor saisonbeginn der FR in angriff genommen. aus den umfahrungen der shore-elemente wird eine durchgehend flowige line, die elemente selbst werden wieder sicher gemacht oder wenn baufällig durch neue ersetzt. im anschluss ist dann ziemlich sicher auch noch der bikerX dran.




Das klingt super. Noch ein paar richtig große Tables wären klasse


----------



## Deleted 28330 (12. März 2013)

stephan- schrieb:


> Das klingt super. Noch ein paar richtig große Tables wären klasse



wat?? tables? gibs zu, du hast doch nur angst ins loch zu fallen! außerdem müssen die absprünge kürzer und steiler gemacht werden! dann kickt das ordentlich und man ist jedes mal froh, wenn man überlebt hat. und wenn die federeung beim absprung durchschlägt, dann weiß man endlich, warum man sich ein dh bike gekauft hat.

sorry für den sarkasmus, bin etwas empfindlich, was spünge bauen angeht.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. März 2013)

Man könnte ja die beiden Tables aus Thale rübertragen, wo man die da jetzt erstmal nicht mehr braucht


----------



## Resendisback (12. März 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> wat?? tables? gibs zu, du hast doch nur angst ins loch zu fallen! außerdem müssen die absprünge kürzer und steiler gemacht werden! dann kickt das ordentlich und man ist jedes mal froh, wenn man überlebt hat. und wenn die federeung beim absprung durchschlägt, dann weiß man endlich, warum man sich ein dh bike gekauft hat.
> 
> sorry für den sarkasmus, bin etwas empfindlich, was spünge bauen angeht.



Da habe ich gerade zufällig ein passendes Video


----------



## xMARTINx (12. März 2013)

Wenn ne Strecke langweilig wird dann Thale,schulenberg ist doch Mitmieter besteig Harz.hahnenklee hat den racetrack zerstört...da muss was passieren ansonsten braucht man da auch nicht mehr hin,echt schade drum.bin gespannt was in Braunlage passiert,hoffe das klappt alles recht zügig


----------



## fuxy (12. März 2013)

heeeuul, schuchz, (zitternde Unterlippe) Ich willl doch nuuur faahhren....ich tu doch keinem was...huhuhuhääääää,heul


----------



## Resendisback (12. März 2013)

Mal sehen was mit Andreasberg passiert, da wird dieses Jahr ebenfalls nen Bikepark aufgemacht.


----------



## LiF (12. März 2013)

St. Andreasberg??
Wo das denn? Bei der Sommerrodelbahn?
DAS wäre ja mal genial


----------



## Resendisback (12. März 2013)

Hier die Werbung. Viel mehr Frage ich mich, wie das möglich ist und Braunlage "sich selbst" Konkurrenz machen kann - denn Andreasberg gehört ja seit 2012 ZU Braunlage ^^. Aber gut, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft


----------



## xMARTINx (12. März 2013)

Hat doch damit nix zu tuen,gibt ja auch mehr als einen Schuhladen.ich finde es prima,belebt das Geschäft, Braunlage hat kürzere Wartezeiten wenn sich die Leute auf noch mehr Parks verteilen...alles Super für uns als Besucher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (12. März 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hat doch damit nix zu tuen,gibt ja auch mehr als einen Schuhladen.ich finde es prima,belebt das Geschäft, Braunlage hat kürzere Wartezeiten wenn sich die Leute auf noch mehr Parks verteilen...alles Super für uns als Besucher



Mich hat die Nachricht nur gewundert - bin sonst absolut deiner Meinung


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. März 2013)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was uns im Sommer 2013 erwartet


----------



## lukidtm (13. März 2013)

Klingt ja alles Interessant und guut soweit )

Bin ich auchhmal echt gespannt was einen dann da so erwartet 

Luki


----------



## LiF (13. März 2013)

Saubere Nummer


----------



## trigger666 (13. März 2013)

... und das beste ist, der Harz ist nur ein Katzensprung entfernt.(für mich)


----------



## Nasum (13. März 2013)

Wann wird mal wieder richtig Sommer...kann es kaum erwarten und bin richtig gespannt was das so wird. Es kann nur gut für uns werden wenn man das hält was man verspricht. Ich hoffe den ein oder anderen mal wieder zu sehen wenn es soweit ist.
  @Freerider1504
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns auch mal, meld dich wenn du irgendwo aufschlägst


----------



## nullstein (13. März 2013)

Hoffentlich wird es dies Jahr was im Harz.Bin immer gern unter der Woche nach Braunlage gefahren (bevor die Umbauten anfingen).Ich mochte Braunlage zum großen Teil.Klasse Konditraining,der Beginn vom Süd-DH war (meiner Meinung nach) einfach mal gut.Schulenberg find ich auch super,aber die haben ja leider nur am WE auf.
Es wäre echt schade,wenn du der traumhaft schöne Harz bikeparktechnisch einginge.


----------



## LiF (13. März 2013)

Ich hoffe auch, dass sich im Harz noch ein bisschen was tut.

Kumpel und ich wollen dieses Jahr auch mal zusehen, dass wir ein paar Tage am Stück bleiben und nicht immer 500-600km Tagestouren machen!!


----------



## nullstein (13. März 2013)

Für mich sind es ja auch 280km hin.Aber für eine Tagestour ist das noch ok.
Deshalb hoffe ich ja auf den Harz.Alles andere ist deutlich weiter weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (13. März 2013)

jaja erstmal muss das wetter auch mitspielen und derzeit können wir uns noch leider gaaanz entspannt zurücklehnen ,abwarten und Tee trinken bis der Boden mal trocken ist......dann nochmal total entspannt zurücklehnen und alle forstarbeiten abwarten...tja und dann müssen ma ja noch die Strecken pflegen...DEPRI PUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nasum (13. März 2013)

Alles wird gut, glaubt mir  Andi, fang mir jetzt nicht wieder das ritzen an


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. März 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Es wäre echt schade,wenn du der traumhaft schöne Harz bikeparktechnisch einginge.


 
100% Zustimmung 

@_Nasum_

Ich hoffe auch sehr das wir uns mal treffen können. Ist halt immer etwas schwierig weil ich in Oberbayern wohne. Verbinde Harz meistens wenn ich auf Besuch bei meinen Eltern im Vogtland bin oder meinen Kumpel in Eisleben besuche. Du kannst auch gern mal zu mir ins schöne Oberbayern kommen


----------



## harbourmastah (13. März 2013)

ja das wird es wohl......die entscheidende frage ist doch aber......WANN endlich Alles gut wird....


----------



## Nasum (13. März 2013)

Ich fahre nicht nach Bayern, nein, fällt aus Ne Spass beiseite. Die Welt ist klein und irgendwann sieht man sich.


----------



## Nasum (13. März 2013)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> ja das wird es wohl......die entscheidende frage ist doch aber......WANN endlich Alles gut wird....


 
Bald mein junger Padawan,bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (13. März 2013)

würde ich auch nicht......Oberbayern ist Batland!!


----------



## harbourmastah (13. März 2013)

padawan....ja viel lernen ich muss.....geduld üben ich muss......einen **** darauf geben ich werde......ich biken will sofort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nasum (13. März 2013)

Das klau ich mir mal für meine Signatur


----------



## harbourmastah (13. März 2013)

mach mal


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. März 2013)

Nichts gegen Oberbayern 

Dafür haben wir wenigstens Bikeparks in der Nähe die zu 100% öffnen und die Strecken super sind


----------



## Nasum (13. März 2013)

1zu0


----------



## stephan- (13. März 2013)

Nasum schrieb:


> Es kann nur gut für uns werden *wenn man das hält was man verspricht*.




_Das_ ist leider der kritische Punkt im Harz, an dem es bereits zwei mal Enttäuschungen gab. 
Wenn nun nach dem Debakel mit HaKle und Braunlage auch noch am Andreasberg der selbe Unsinn verzapft wird, dann fahr ich aus Protest nur noch nach Schulenberg und Willingen.


----------



## Resendisback (13. März 2013)

Das wird schon. Alles was gebaut wird, kann man auch im Winter nutzen (soweit ich das gemerkt habe), denn viele Wintersportler laden Videos bei YT hoch, wo sie unsere Northshores und co benutzen  Quasi wird nicht NUR für uns Biker gebaut, weshalb sich da sicherlich was tun wird/muss.


----------



## stephan- (13. März 2013)

Ist eben ein Unterschied, ob ich irgendwas baue, was "ganz okay" ist bzw. "Ich fahr da eh lang, nehme ich das Obstacle mal mit", oder ob ich Dinge baue bei denen die Fahrer das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht kriegen. 
Viele Obstacles in Braunlage waren "Naja, ich komm hier eh lang, nehm ich das wenigstens noch mit, sonst kommt kein Highlight mehr".

Verstehssewasichmein?


----------



## Resendisback (13. März 2013)

Natürlich, dass habe ich auch nie angefochten. Würde ich es betreiben und entscheiden, würde ich ganz strukturiert umsetzbare Dinge aus z.B Whistler anschauen und nachbauen (in ähnlicher Form). Viele sehen das als nogo (warum werde ich niemals verstehen), ich jedoch garnicht. Man könnte sich so einiges abgucken denk ich 

Hier passen ganz gut diese news: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=621545

Zeimlich oft wird auch Braunlage angesprochen, sind nunmal sehr viele der Ansicht das in Brl was passieren muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnydarocca (13. März 2013)

stephan- schrieb:


> Ist eben ein Unterschied, ob ich irgendwas baue, was "ganz okay" ist bzw. "Ich fahr da eh lang, nehme ich das Obstacle mal mit", oder ob ich Dinge baue bei denen die Fahrer das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht kriegen.
> Verstehssewasichmein?



Ey Steffansen!

Wenn die Hand wieder greift und Du statt nem Schnulli mal nen Messer zwischen die Zähne nehmen würdest, könntest Du mit Deinem Sofa auch in Braunlage und Hakle Spass haben! 
Wobei, für Braunlage müsste noch ein wenig Kondition gebuckelt werden- was macht denn Dein Kardio-Training?

Man, das Personal in Hahnenklee ist echt so Sch****, da fahr ich nur mitm Enduro hin...

Greüße, Johnson


----------



## stephan- (13. März 2013)

jonnydarocca schrieb:


> könntest Du mit Deinem Sofa auch in Braunlage und Hakle Spass haben!




Junge, das hatten wir doch schon oft! Braunlage macht mir Spaß, ich fahr da durchaus gerne hin. Aber es _ginge_ eben noch _viel_ besser - darum gehts.


----------



## xMARTINx (13. März 2013)

Stimmt es wird einiges an Potenzial verschenkt..aber trotzdem schöner Park


----------



## trigger666 (14. März 2013)

Ich fahre auch immer wieder gerne nach Braunlage. 

Ist halt anders. Aber anders ist ja nicht immer schlecht. 

Nur wenn genug Biker kommen und Geld ausgeben, wird es da voran gehen.


----------



## zweirad-busche (29. März 2013)

GIANT hat die ersten Glorys für den Verleih geliefert. Dominik ist so begeistert und wollte Karfreitag die Bikes schrauben. Geht natürlich nicht - ist verboten.
 Jetzt taut bestimmt auch der Schnee.
 Frohe Ostern!


----------



## molnitza (29. März 2013)

Ach verboten. Wenn wer fragt ist es eben rein privater Natur


----------



## Resendisback (29. März 2013)

Giant Glorys 



molnitza schrieb:


> Ach verboten. Wenn wer fragt ist es eben rein privater Natur



Was Du meinen


----------



## molnitza (29. März 2013)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Giant Glorys
> 
> 
> 
> Was Du meinen



War bezogen auf den Beitrag von zweirad-busche.


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2013)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 248657
> GIANT hat die ersten Glorys für den Verleih geliefert. Dominik ist so begeistert und wollte Karfreitag die Bikes schrauben. Geht natürlich nicht - ist verboten.
> Jetzt taut bestimmt auch der Schnee.
> Frohe Ostern!



Hi Peter,

kann doch sowieso noch niemand den Wurmberg runterrocken bei der Schneelage.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweirad-busche (29. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> kann doch sowieso noch niemand den Wurmberg runterrocken bei der Schneelage.
> 
> ...



Du kennst das ja mit den Lieferproblemen - vor 4 Wochen haben wir bestellt (die Sonne). Lt. letzten Infos soll ab Dienstag geliefert werden.....


----------



## bjoernsen (3. April 2013)

Wie wärs mal mit einem kollektiven "Schnee_wegschiebe_Tag*?! 
Ich will faaaaaaaahren!!!!


----------



## trigger666 (3. April 2013)

Jau, dat wer mal eine Idee.


----------



## fuxy (3. April 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit einem kollektiven "Schnee_wegschiebe_Tag*?!
> Ich will faaaaaaaahren!!!!



Dabei  Eine Strecke reicht ja erstmal


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. April 2013)

machen sie in todnau auch gerade.


----------



## Resendisback (3. April 2013)

Wäre echt fein, aber heute wurde die Wintersaison verlängert -.- 
Für die Monsterroller gehts mitte Mai und für die Downhillfahrer Anfang Juni los.. richtig mistig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (3. April 2013)

Ab Juni? Jetzt mal im ernst, ganz dicht sind die nicht?!


----------



## Resendisback (3. April 2013)

Hier wird gerade 10mio Euro in den Wintersport gesteckt. 
Das wird in Zukunft, bei solchen Winterverhältnissen, immer so sein, denke ich. 
Da muss man mit leben glaub ich.


----------



## fuxy (3. April 2013)

Die nächsten 2-3 Jahre ists eh Essig mit Braunlage, weil die für die Winter Saison am basteln sind.
Ab Juni ist echt hart, aber oben liegen wohl noch so ca 75 cm Schnee und es taut einfach nicht, also was willste machen ? Hakle liegt nicht so hoch, mal sehen ob man da dieses Jahr hinfahren kann , ansonsten .....


----------



## downhillsau (3. April 2013)

Aus Sicht der Seilbahn würd ich das auch so machen. Der Winterbetrieb ist nun mal die bessere Einnahmequelle und solange es so gute Wintersportverhältnisse gibt, wird das halt genutzt. Außerdem muss schon ein orderntlicher Fön kommen, damit die 70 cm aufm Berg und in den Ecken vollständig wegtauen. Dann hat man aber auch nicht sofort so viel Spaß aufm Bike bzw. ist es dann einigen wieder zu schlammig.
Ich seh das so, je mehr der Winterbetrieb einspielt, desto mehr ist auch für den Bikepark übrig. Zusätzlich muss nach dem Winter immer noch eine mehrwöchige Revision inkl. TÜV und so erfolgen. 
Und gerade hier im Harz gibt es ja noch andere Parks, die nicht so hoch liegen wie z.B. Schulenberg und dadurch früher öffnen können.


----------



## stephan- (3. April 2013)

Wenn man grob den Schnee auf einer Strecke mit ein paar Mann wegschippt (wenn absehbar ist, dass keiner mehr fällt) dann fährt sich die Strecke ruckzuck frei. So könnte man dann schon wieder fahren und wäre nicht drauf angewiesen, dass alles wegtaut vorher.


----------



## xMARTINx (3. April 2013)

Der Lift muss so oder so gewartet werden...und der Winterbetrieb geht nur mit Schnee, der Ist im Juni lange weg, aber monsterroller dürfen ja schon mal starten, na ja denke da geht den auch genug Geld durch die Lappen aber dafür haben sie ja die Preise letztes Jahr schon angezogen


----------



## Resendisback (3. April 2013)

Auch wenn der Schnee dann weg ist.. rund 3-400meter der Strecken müssen ja neu gebaut werden?


----------



## nullstein (3. April 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Der Luft muss so oder so gewartet werden...und das Winterbetrieb geht nur mit Schnee, der Ost im Juni lange weg, aber monsterroller dürfen ja schon mal starten, na ja denke da geht den auch genug Geld durch für Lappen aber dafür haben die ja die Preise letztes Jahr schon abgezogen



Schon hacke? Liest sich ja gruselig.

Anfang Juni?Naja gibt ja noch genug andere Parks in Deutschland.


----------



## xMARTINx (3. April 2013)

Oh da war ich bisschen schnell mit'n Handy


----------



## fuxy (3. April 2013)

Das ist diese Jahr aber auch ein vermurktse Sache mit mit dem Wetter, als wieder back to the Roots und happy Trail Riding im Harz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. April 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Das ist diese Jahr aber auch ein vermurktse Sache mit mit dem Wetter, als wieder back to the Roots und happy Trail Riding im Harz.



So sieht's aus. Blöd das mein neues Bike auch auf sich warten lässt


----------



## downhillsau (4. April 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Das ist diese Jahr aber auch ein vermurktse Sache mit mit dem Wetter, als wieder back to the Roots und happy Trail Riding im Harz.



Bei dem aktuellen Verboten der Nationalparkverwaltung wirds da auch langsam eng, wenn man sich dran hält. Das machen wir natürlich alle.


----------



## Resendisback (12. April 2013)

Der "bikepark braunlage" öffnet nach der langen wintersportsaison 2012/13 und der daran anschliessenden frühjahrsrevision 2013 der seilbahn frühestens mitte juni!!
Die mächtige schneedicke, gerade auch in den schattigen bereichen, wird wohl erst gegen ende mai geschmolzen sein, so dass auch erst zu dieser zeit arbeiten an den trails vorgenommen werden können.
Wir weisen daher auf die alternativen bikeparks von thale, schulenberg und hahnenklee im harz hin, die voraussichtlich bereits früher geöffnet werden können.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. April 2013)

Dann hoffen wir mal dass die Zeit für den Umbau/Wiederaufbau gut genutzt wird, dann wäre die Wartezeit sicher akzeptabel.
Und dass wir wieder bis in den November rein fahren können wie Vorletztes Jahr.


----------



## fuxy (13. April 2013)

Mitte Juni ? Dann können sie auch gleich ganz zu lassen, ist doch eh alles kaputt und reparieren tun sie nix weil die neue Ski Piste Vorrang hat. Dann kommen erst wieder Forst arbeiten die 4 Wochen dauern, und der Harvester hat die restlichen Strecken dann auch zerstört.


----------



## jedy (13. April 2013)

bisschen mehr Optimismus !!!


----------



## Nasum (13. April 2013)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Streckenarbeiten aus bzw. wie wirkt sich der Winter jetzt darauf aus? Ist bei Eröffnung schon mit kompletter Befahrung aller Strecken zu rechnen, also von ganz oben bis unten?Sind neue Elemente vorhanden oder werden die arbeiten nebenbei laufen? Der Zeitplan scheint ja durch den Winter ziemlich durcheinander gekommen zu sein aber für den Berg hat es sich zumindest im Winter finanziell sicher gelohnt.


----------



## Resendisback (16. April 2013)

Aber die Wintersaisonverlängerung war eher suboptimal, sitzen hier bei +20 grad draußen seit n paar Tagen.


----------



## harbourmastah (16. April 2013)

schelber suld...ihr last euch aber auch feiern meine güte!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (16. April 2013)

Aha


----------



## Marcus_xXx (21. April 2013)

Nachdem der Park ja nu bis MITTE Juni geschlossen hat (was für ein Irrsinn!!), würde mich mal interessieren wie das mit meinem übrig gebliebenen Fahrten auf meinem Tagesticket aussieht...? Steht ja eigentlich drauf: ein Jahr gültig. War aber letztes Jahr im Juni dort. Kann ich ja nun nichts für, dass die den Park erst so spät eröffnen...

Jmd. ne Idee wie sich das hier verhält?


----------



## sundancer (21. April 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Nachdem der Park ja nu bis MITTE Juni geschlossen hat (was für ein Irrsinn!!), würde mich mal interessieren wie das mit meinem übrig gebliebenen Fahrten auf meinem Tagesticket aussieht...? Steht ja eigentlich drauf: ein Jahr gültig. War aber letztes Jahr im Juni dort. Kann ich ja nun nichts für, dass die den Park erst so spät eröffnen...
> 
> Jmd. ne Idee wie sich das hier verhält?



Das wuerde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (21. April 2013)

Beim Betreiber nachfragen. Wenn die kulant sind, ist doch alles ok.
Wenn nicht, in Zukunft einen großen Bogen um Braunlage machen.
War das nicht letztes Jahr auch so, daß Braunlage etliche Wochen später als alle anderen Parks aufgemacht hat? 
Irgendwie entsteht bei sowas immer der Eindruck, die würden einfach keinen Wert auf biker legen.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. April 2013)

So ist doch teilweise auch


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. April 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Beim Betreiber nachfragen. Wenn die kulant sind, ist doch alles ok.
> Wenn nicht, in Zukunft einen großen Bogen um Braunlage machen.
> War das nicht letztes Jahr auch so, daß Braunlage etliche Wochen später als alle anderen Parks aufgemacht hat?
> Irgendwie entsteht bei sowas immer der Eindruck, die würden einfach keinen Wert auf biker legen.


 
Der "Betreiber" geht leider nicht ans Telefon, sonder lässt einen via Bandansage wissen, dass die Seilbahn vom 15.04. - 26.04. wegen Überholungsarbeiten geschlossen ist.

Auf dem neusten Bild ( http://www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de/bilder.php ) ist komischerweise nichts von SCHNEEMASSEN zu sehen, sieht für mich aus wie in Schulenberg... 

Wie es scheint, legen die Betreiber keinen gesteigerten Wert auf Besuche durch Biker, anders kann ich mir die Meldung auf der Website http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/ nicht erklären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (22. April 2013)

Das bekommt man ja immer wieder mit, mit dem verlängerten Winterbetrieb war schon lächerlich, genau wie die angezogenen Preise letztes Jahr. Schade drum aber da nutze ich die Alternativen...


----------



## molnitza (22. April 2013)

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass die Karten ohne Murren verlängert werden. War bei mir letzten Saisonanfang nichts anderes. Ich hatte noch zwei Punkte Karten. Eine abgelaufene und eine fast abgelaufene. Der Verkäufer hat beide von sich aus neu ausgestellt als ich ihn fragte wie viele Fahrten noch drauf seien. Also ganz locker.


----------



## playjam (22. April 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> [...] verlängerten Winterbetrieb [...]



da muss man sich bei Frau Holle beschweren... das kann der Seilbahnbetreiber (leider) nur begrenzt beeinflussen.


----------



## xMARTINx (22. April 2013)

Ja aber wer denkt das bis Juni Schnee liegt hat den Knall nicht gehört


----------



## Resendisback (22. April 2013)

Hahaha 

Da hier momentan der Parkplatz und alles aufgerissen wird und alles umgebaut wird, um die Rohre für die Schneekanonen und co zu verlegen, wirds auch daran liegen glaub ich ^^


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. April 2013)

Womit sich meine Vermutung oben bestätigt. Biker sind nicht so gern gesehen, also scheiss ma drauf, erzählen wa mal n Märchen vom Schnee und technischer Revision.. -.-


----------



## Resendisback (22. April 2013)

So meinte ichs nicht. Ich sagte das der Bikeparkbetrieb schlichtweg NICHT nebenbei laufen kann, wenn überall tonnenschwere Maschinen arbeiten, wo sonst die Downhillfahrer durchfliegen.

An und für sich sollte man auch überlegen, ob man nicht nochmal einmalig wirklich gute Leute an den Park lässt, wenn für den Winterbetrieb alles fertig gebaut ist. Es fehlen ja nun auch wieder mehrere 100-Meter Strecke. Abgesehen davon werden alle gebauten Elemente auch von Ski- und Snowboardfahrern genutzt. Also ist der Bikepark nicht NUR für uns. Der Winterumbau kostet gute 10mio euro, wovon 2mio aus der Dorfkasse, also von den Steuerzahlern kommen (ich hätts ja lieber in den Sommerbetrieb gesteckt ). Warum kann man nicht auch einmalig richtig Geld für einen wirklich guten Park in die Hand nehmen (man wirbt schließlich auch mit dem größten Bikepark Deutschlands..)? Der gesamte Winterumbau wird ebenfalls von 'Profis' gemacht, die mit Ihren eigenen großen Maschinen anrücken. Irgendwie fehlt im Park ein echtes "Grundgerüst", worauf man dann immer mit den Jahren aufbauen kann. 
Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass bisher alles so 0815 lief, weil der Winterumbau seit Jahren (4-6Jahre?) geplant war. Wenn dann einmal ALLES fertig ist, wird auch der Betreiber anders denken und kann sich darauf einstellen, dass dann wirklich GUT gebaute Strecken nicht mehr abgerissen werden müssen, weil man z.B für den Winter etwas umbauen muss. Das ist jetzt ein nie dagewesener Eingriff, der seit vielen Jahren geplant war und mit Sicherheit für den Betreiber Vorrang hatte (hätte jeder so gesehen). 

Wenn es dann fertig ist, kann man sich wieder einen Kopf um den Sommerbetrieb machen.. und ich glaube das sich der Betreiber dann definitiv Gedanken darüber macht. Denn wenn nicht, kann man sich wirklich nurnoch an den Kopf fassen.
Aber wer hätte schon die teuerste/beste Firma genommen, wenn man WEIS, dass der gesamte Berg umgegraben wird? Niemand. 
Zum glück hat es dann bald ein Ende und alles ist fertig. Kann an sich nur besser werden. Hilft nur abwarten würd ich sagen ^^


----------



## gnss (22. April 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Auf dem neusten Bild ( http://www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de/bilder.php ) ist komischerweise nichts von SCHNEEMASSEN zu sehen, sieht für mich aus wie in Schulenberg...



Fahr hin und guck in den Wald rein, da sieht das zum Teil ganz anders aus.


----------



## jaamaa (22. April 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ja aber wer denkt das bis Juni Schnee liegt hat den Knall nicht gehört





Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Womit sich meine Vermutung oben bestätigt. Biker sind nicht so gern gesehen, also scheiss ma drauf, erzählen wa mal n Märchen vom Schnee und technischer Revision.. -.-



Ähm... Schnee weg heißt ja nicht Bikeparkeröffnung! So einfach funktioniert das nicht... zumindest nicht in dieser Saison.
Habt ihr euch eigentlich mal kundig gemacht, was da grad gemacht wird, bzw. um was es geht?


----------



## xMARTINx (22. April 2013)

Woanders funktioniert es,siehe schulenberg,Schnee weg,fleißige Jungs und bääääm,Samstag war Eröffnung.man muss es natürlich wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. April 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Woanders funktioniert es,siehe schulenberg,Schnee weg,fleißige Jungs und bääääm,Samstag war Eröffnung.man muss es natürlich wollen



In SchuBe verlegen aber auch keine Tonnenschweren Baumaschinen Leitungen für Schneekanonen, einen neuen Sessellift etc.!
Wenn die euch auf her Großbaustelle fahren lassen würden wär es auch nicht recht. Siehe Hahnenklee letztes Jahr...

Also locker bleiben und am Wochenende nach Thale fahren wenn alles klappt.

Nur so Nebenbei bemerkt die Windanfälligkeit des Parks ( auch immer bemängelt) verbessern soll.


----------



## Baxter75 (22. April 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Woanders funktioniert es,siehe schulenberg,Schnee weg,fleißige Jungs und bääääm,Samstag war Eröffnung.man muss es natürlich wollen



genau ,die Jung in Schube haben sich echt ins zeug gelegt ,damit der Termin gehalten werden konnte und es war der Bär los


----------



## jaamaa (22. April 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Woanders funktioniert es,siehe schulenberg,Schnee weg,fleißige Jungs und bääääm,Samstag war Eröffnung.man muss es natürlich wollen



Ja... und? In Schulenberg haben wir ganz andere Bedingungen als in BL. Aber das jetzt auch noch zu erörtern... nee.


----------



## stephan- (22. April 2013)

Schulenberg ist auch nochmal gute 300hm niedriger. Das ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied, sieht man z.B. auch schön, wenn man im Winter von CLZ nach Osterode runter fährt, wie viel Einfluss diese "paar" Höhenmeter haben.

Resendisback: Das mit dem "Okay, alles erstmal günstig bauen, wir müssen vieles eh wieder wegreißen" klingt interessant - wenn du damit recht hast, dann ist das a) nachvollziehbar und macht b) Hoffnung darauf, dass wirklich mal ordentlich Geld in die Hand genommen wird und dann das von dir auch schon genannte ausbaufähige, gute Grundkonzept erstellt wird. Von jemandem, der das schon ein paar mal gemacht hat.
Schön wäre es jedenfalls, das Potential ist da. Bin gespannt.


----------



## molnitza (22. April 2013)

Rein aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht würde der Betreiber mit Sicherheit die Bahn lieber heute als morgen wieder in Betrieb nehmen. Und das Biker nicht gern gesehen sind halte ich auch für ein Gerücht. Wir sind Besucher die mit einkalkuliert werden, um über den Sommer die Betriebskosten zu decken oder gar ein Plus einzufahren - und nebenbei: Stillstand kostet ebenfalls, und das nicht zu knapp. 
Daher wird der Umbau des Berges, der übrigens momentan von links auf rechts gedreht wird, kein vorgeschobener Grund sondern ein notwendiges Übel sein, damit es nicht zu gefährlichen Situationen kommt oder es sogar Verletzte gibt.


----------



## molnitza (22. April 2013)

stephan- schrieb:


> ...Hoffnung darauf, dass wirklich mal ordentlich Geld in die Hand genommen wird ...



Ich habe letztes Jahr mit dem Liftpersonal gesprochen und laut diesem soll selbst der Sessellift zusätzlich für Biker fit gemacht werden. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sollen auf der Seite des Sessellifts eine DH, Dual Slalom und Four Cross Strecke entstehen. Nagelt mich aber nicht darauf fest.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. April 2013)

molnitza schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Jahr mit dem Liftpersonal gesprochen und laut diesem soll selbst der Sessellift zusätzlich für Biker fit gemacht werden. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sollen auf der Seite des Sessellifts eine DH, Dual Slalom und Four Cross Strecke entstehen. Nagelt mich aber nicht darauf fest.



Diese Aussagen hab ich auch gehört/gelesen.


----------



## fuxy (22. April 2013)

Damit ist es beschlossen : Molnitza wird auf seine Aussage hin festgenagelt


----------



## stephan- (22. April 2013)

molnitza schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Jahr mit dem Liftpersonal gesprochen und laut diesem soll selbst der Sessellift zusätzlich für Biker fit gemacht werden. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sollen auf der Seite des Sessellifts eine DH, Dual Slalom und Four Cross Strecke entstehen. Nagelt mich aber nicht darauf fest.



Hm. Wenn die 4x Strecke mit großen Anliegern und großen Tables ist und von ganz oben bis ganz unten geht wäre das ein Traum. 

Bin ich sehr gespannt! Wird dieses Jahr dann aber bestimmt nichts mehr.
Ein paar offizielle Aussagen dazu wären toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molnitza (22. April 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Damit ist es beschlossen : Molnitza wird auf seine Aussage hin festgenagelt




Na danke


----------



## BikeTiefling (22. April 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Fahr hin und guck in den Wald rein, da sieht das zum Teil ganz anders aus.



Sonntag so gemacht =>(Rest)Schnee ist lächerlich vieles geht (na gut ich habe meine eigene Definition ab wann mich Schnee stört ;-)


----------



## trigger666 (22. April 2013)

Der Betreiber hat sicherlich ein großes Interesse daran auch im Sommer Einnahmen zu haben. Braunlage hat die idealen Voraussetzungen für einen Bikepark. Ich kann der Annahme auch etwas abgewinnen, das erst der Berg für den Winter umgegraben wird und anschließend wieder für Biker neu geplant und gebaut wird.

Sollte dies wirklich so passieren, sind die Nörgler von heute, die Dauerkartenbesitzer von morgen.


----------



## Resendisback (22. April 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Sollte dies wirklich so passieren, sind die Nörgler von heute, die Dauerkartenbesitzer von morgen.



Genau so ist es. 

Wenn es um die neu-planungen des Bikeparks geht, ganz oder garnicht


----------



## tisch (22. April 2013)

Sprecht einfach mal bei Gelegenheit mit dem Dirk Vollmer, und hagt mal etwas zwecks Braunlage nach... 
Ihr würdet nicht glauben was da für Steine, achwas ganze Felsen, in den Weg geschmissen werden 

Fakt ist, dass spätestens jetzt schon ein Bautrupp für den Bikepark auf den Berg müsste. Wird aber wie man die obersten der Seilbahn kennt erst ab ofizieller Eröffnung werden. Sprich ab dem angesagten Eröffnungstermin muss fast alles erstmal wieder aufgebaut werden.

Nach dem was mir am Wochenende erzählt wurde kann ich nur hoffen, dass die entscheidenen Leute der Seilbahn endlich realisieren was ihnen an Potential durch die Lappen geht.

@molnitza
Schön wäre es... das Gegenteil ist aber leider Sache. 
Es wird einfach versucht einem total veraltetem Traum hinterher zu hechten. Dem eines geldbringendem alpinen Skigebietes.


----------



## Resendisback (22. April 2013)

tisch schrieb:


> Sprecht einfach mal bei Gelegenheit mit dem Dirk Vollmer, und hagt mal etwas zwecks Braunlage nach...
> Ihr würdet nicht glauben was da für Steine, achwas ganze Felsen, in den Weg geschmissen werden



Sprecht lieber mit Dirk Nüsse bzw. ..vielleicht liest er auch gerade mit und Antwortet mit etwas Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (22. April 2013)

Wie gesagt, ich kenne die Geschichte von der einen Seite. Und den Dirk Vollmer trifft man als Biker öffter mag ich mal meinen.
Aber wenn es noch eine andere Sichtweise gibt dann wäre es ja eher schlecht sie zu verheimlichen.


----------



## Resendisback (22. April 2013)

Wenn sich Dirk Nüsse zu Wort meldet, ist es wenigstens aus erster Hand.


----------



## zweirad-busche (23. April 2013)

Wir öffnen am Freitag den 26. April unseren Bikeshop im neuen Monsterroller Blockhaus auf dem Grossparkplatz. DH und Freeride ist leider noch nicht möglich aber CC und E-Bike geht. Auch in diesem Jahr verleihen wir wieder Bikes aus unserem GIANT Testcenter. Fast alle neuen Glorys sind schon vor Ort. 
Wir freuen uns auf Euren Besuch.


----------



## lukidtm (23. April 2013)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Wir öffnen am Freitag den 26. April ...




Freudee!! 



zweirad-busche schrieb:


> DH und Freeride ist leider noch nicht möglich ...


ernüchterung  

Luki


----------



## fuxy (23. April 2013)

Die machen den Bike shop auf, nicht den Park...


----------



## lukidtm (23. April 2013)

ja das hab ich auch verstanden, hab mich nur erst gefreut weil ich dachte sie machen ihn doch früher auf


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (25. April 2013)

Ich war letztes Jahr das erste mal in Braunlage und war sehr zufrieden mit dem "Personal" waren alle sehr Freundlich. Da einzig Blöde ist das wir noch fahren Übrig hatten und die bis Ende April hätten einlösen können, woraus ja nun nichts mehr wird. Schade um das verschenkte Geld. Aber vielleicht kommt man einen da ja entgegen. Ich hoffe das die Arbeiten dann nun bald vorran gehen und dann geöffnet wird.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. April 2013)

Die Seilbahn war übrigens das komplette We in Betrieb, zumindest Freitag und Sonntag. Bikegondeln waren aber keine in der Kette. Auf den Trails lagen teilweise noch Schneehaufen, und viele Äste, abschnittsweise aber vieles gut fahrbar. Mit ein wenig Pflege hätte der Park das We schon brummen können.


----------



## fuxy (30. April 2013)

Wer Umsatz machen will der macht auch welchen. Wer das nicht nötig hat, naja....


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Mai 2013)

So seh ich das auch... Man hätte das alles schon früher anstoßen können, aber muss man ja auch nicht.. Hauptsache da ist dann alles für die Wintersaison fit, darauf scheints den Leuten ja anzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (5. Mai 2013)

Hält Braunlage immer noch die "Schneelüge "aufrecht ?


----------



## playjam (5. Mai 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Hält Braunlage immer noch die "Schneelüge "aufrecht ?



Jeder weiss doch, im Harz gibt es kein Schnee. 

Im Tagebuch  steht, dass seit Mitte April Baumaßnahmen durchgeführt werden.

Falls Dich der Bau-Fortschritt interessiert, habe ich ein paar Bilder von heute hochgeladen. Die arbeiten recht fix, allzu lange dürfte es also nicht mehr dauern, bis der Berg wieder befahrbar ist.


----------



## fuxy (5. Mai 2013)

Wirklich Interessante Bilder . Danke


----------



## zweirad-busche (7. Mai 2013)

*Das lange Warten hat ein Ende.
*
*Der Bikepark öffnet am Donnerstag - Vatertag - ab 9:45.
*
Weitere Infos folgen in Kürze.
Unser Bikeverleih ist ab 9:30 - 17:00 geöffnet


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Mai 2013)

Sind die Trails alle geräumt?


----------



## trigger666 (7. Mai 2013)

Das ist eine gute Nachricht. Jetzt noch einen kurzen Streckenzustandsbericht und ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## harbourmastah (7. Mai 2013)

Yo welche strecken sind denn befahrbar bzw. wurde ausgebessert?


----------



## Berg-ab-Fahrer (7. Mai 2013)

Ein frÃ¼hlinghaftes Hallo an euch alle,
  auch ich stehe in den StartlÃ¶chern und warte auf den Beginn der Bikesaison.


  Sicherlich ist es Ã¤rgerlich, dass der Start der saison am Wurmberg nach dem Tauen der letzten Schneereste, sich weiter verzÃ¶gert. Die Bikes stehen bereit, das Wetter sieht gut aus aberâ¦


  Wie lange noch?


  Da hilft nun mal kein Jammern. 



  Letztes Wochenende war ich am Bikepark in Braunlage. Umfangreiche Bauarbeiten fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste Wintersaison sind unverkennbar. Nach meinem jetzigen Erkenntnisstand ist diesbezÃ¼glich mit einer baldigen Ãffnung des Bikeparkes nicht zu rechnen. Von offizieller Seite ist auch noch keine Stellungnahme zu vernehmen gewesen. Weder im Internet noch als Info an der Bahn.


  Schade.


  Eine Info seitens der Betreiber wÃ¤re nicht schlecht, wann mit einer Ãffnung zu rechnen ist. 



  So sehr es mir in den FÃ¼Ãen juckt und ich lieber heute als morgen loslegen mÃ¶chte um so nachdenklicher werde ich bezÃ¼glich der laufenden BaumaÃnahmen.
  Meines Erachtens wÃ¤re es von den Betreibern unverantwortlich den Park zum gegenwÃ¤rtigen Zeitpunkt zu Ã¶ffnen. Durch die wandernden Baustellen ist das Unfallrisiko extrem stark, zudem ich aus vergangenen Tagen weiÃ, dass viele Biker die vorgeschriebenen Strecken nicht einhalten. 
  Wenn jedoch vom Betreiber die volle Verantwortung des Risikos Ã¼bernommen wird wÃ¼rde ich mich Ã¼ber eine baldige ErÃ¶ffnung der Saison freuen.


  GruÃ an alle.


----------



## Resendisback (7. Mai 2013)

Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/groups/405320792860704/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (7. Mai 2013)

Ist da überhaupt irgendwas fahrbar?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Mai 2013)

stephan- schrieb:


> Ist da überhaupt irgendwas fahrbar?



Ja, ne Menge. Und war schon vor zwei Wochen gut fahrbar.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (7. Mai 2013)

steht weder auf der HP noch auf der FB Site.. Hmmm...


----------



## fuxy (7. Mai 2013)

Da liegt bestimmt  noch gaaannnzzzz viel Schnee....


----------



## Terence Hill (7. Mai 2013)

http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/

07.05.13 / 22.00 Uhr: BIKEPARK-Eröffnung am Do., 09.05. ab 9.45 Uhr!
 Der BIKEPARK öffnet streckenweise und vorerst für eine begrenzte Zeit ab dem 09.05. seine Tore.
 Der (teilweise verändert angelegte) südliche DH wird auf ca. 2.000m Länge von der Berg- bis zur Mittelstation geöffnet sein. Ab der Mittelstation geht es dann auf dem nördlichen DH, dem Singletrail sowie über Northshore und Dirtline hinab, umgelegt über den Übungsparcours, zur Talstation.
 Die weiteren Streckenabschnitte sind noch nicht befahrbar, deshalb gesperrt, weil dort Bauarbeiten für die Erstellung des Skigebietes anstehen.
 Wir gehen allerdings davon aus, dass kurz vor Pfingsten auch der Singletrail auf voller Länge angeboten werden kann.
 Ab voraussichtlich dem 21.05. wird die Seilbahn, damit auch der Bikepark, bis zum 06.06. wg. Überholungsarbeiten in Tal- und Bergstation (je ca. 1 Woche) nochmals geschlossen werden.
 In dieser Zeit wird hoffentlich auch der Freeride wie auch der Nord-DH wieder kpl. erstellt sein.
 Geplante Fahrkurse in 2013 werden in nächster Zeit hier auf der Homepage beschrieben!
 Bautage sind in der nächsten Zeit nicht geplant, da eine Fülle anfallender Reparatur- und Wiederherstellungsmaßnahmen vorerst unter der Woche abgearbeitet werden müssen.
 Wir hoffen, dass mit Wiederaufnahme des Betriebes am 07.06. alle bisher vorhandenen Strecken wieder befahren werden können und das der Fahrbetrieb, bis auf temporäre Sperrungen von einzelnen Streckenteilen, bis Ende Oktober angeboten werden kann.
 Verleih von Bikes und Zubehör können im Bikeshop von Fahrrad-Busche neben unserer Talstation unter Tel. 0151/23300116 bzw. im Internet unter http://bikeshop-braunlage.de vorgenommen werden.


----------



## playjam (8. Mai 2013)

http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/


> [...]
> Und das jetzt erweiterte Skigebiet ermöglicht als Dankeschön im nächsten Sommer einen früherer Start und obendrein einen völlig neuen trail (ca. 1.500m lang), in Stoßzeiten gepaart mit eigenem Lift, der einiges an Wünschen erfüllen dürfte...
> [...]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (8. Mai 2013)

#einen  völlig neuen trail (ca.
1.500m lang), in Stoßzeiten gepaart mit eigenem
Lift, der einiges an Wünschen erfüllen dürfte...#

Flow?! ;-)


----------



## playjam (8. Mai 2013)

Vom Gipfel zur Sessellift-Talstation sind es ca. 1500m. Die obere Hälfte ist im Winter die schwarze Hexenritt-Abfahrt und hat ein sehr ordentliches Gefälle. Das wird auch zum Zuschauen interessant werden. Man sollte an der Hexenbaude ein paar Bänke mit Sicht auf die Abfahrt/den Trail hinstellen... ;-)


----------



## nullstein (10. Mai 2013)

War jemand gestern da?Wie sind die Strecken?Und wie waren die Liftwartezeiten?


----------



## fuxy (10. Mai 2013)

Strecken geil, Wartezeiten ca. 10min .
Von der Berg zur Mittelstation gibts nur eine Strecke, von da an ist alles tuti.


----------



## nullstein (10. Mai 2013)

Aber diese eine Strecke ist doch die DH Süd,oder?War immer die beste Strecke meiner Meinung nach.Grad der obere Teil ab der Bergstation war super.Überlege morgen oder So hinzufahren.Aber allein is immer irgendwie doof.


----------



## LiF (10. Mai 2013)

Waren gestern da!
Wartenzeiten gabs es so gut wie keine, ABER...

Der gesamt Zustand/Eindruck des Wurmberges ist aber alles andere als Schön!!!
Im oberen Teil ist kein Freeride mehr, kurz nach der Dropbox ist quasi alles platt!
Der Start in Höhe der Seilbahn (glaube es ist der DH) ist schwer zu erreichen und nach 2 Kurven abgerissen! Danach geht es über abgesperrtes plattes Feld in Richtung der ursprünglichen Strecke!
Ab Mittelstation ist im Prinzip alles fahrbar, aber eben oben grausam!
Also wir fahren nicht mehr hin dieses Jahr!


----------



## nullstein (10. Mai 2013)

Wie ist denn nun der obere Streckenverlauf?Ich denke es ist die alte Süd DH...


----------



## LiF (10. Mai 2013)

Es gibt keinen Streckenverlauf mehr oben 

ca 20m nach der Dropbox ist Ende.
Dann gehts gut 300m über plattgefahrern Boden wieder links in den Wald!
Rechts der Freeride ist komplett weg.
Alles vor dem Wallride ist platte, der Wallride ist nicht befahrbar und auch quasi der Wald hinterm Wallride ist komplett WEG!!!!


----------



## fuxy (10. Mai 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Wie ist denn nun der obere Streckenverlauf?Ich denke es ist die alte Süd DH...



JAAA, die obere Hälfte ist der Skipiste zum Opfer gefallen, da wirst du über die Planierte Fläche geleitet, das sind aber nur Straithline 50 m, dann kommt das " Steinfeld" ab da ist alles OK
Der Süd DH ist ab dort OK und gut fahrbar.
Die Strecke links vom Wallride ist aber OK


----------



## alex-66 (10. Mai 2013)

da kann ich mich LiF nur anschließen, so was hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Schön und gut das der Winterbetrieb vorrang hat aber sich so im Wald auszutoben ist echt krass .

Eigentlich kann man an der Mittelstation aussteigen und den "Freeride" oder die Northshore Line mit den etwas fragwürdigen und nicht flowigen Jumpline nutzen. Dummerweise endet die Abfahrt beim Freeride im unteren Teil entweder im tiefen Graben, an herumliegenden Wasserrohren oder am monströsen Bagger. Es gibt keine Hinweisschilder auf Gefahren durch die Bauarbeiten oder eben Umleitungen auf andere Streckenabschnitte. Selbst auf Strecken die man z.B. durch die Freeridestrecke wieder erreicht liegen Baumabfälle, Baumaterial oder die Strecke endet abrubt. Die erste Abfahrt hatte was vom Pfadfindergeist in mir wieder geweckt.

Die Politik des Betreibers leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein, schön wenn die Wintersaison durch Schneekanonen früher beginnen soll und länger gehen kann. Aber für ca 30% nutzbaren Bikepark im angeblich größten Bikepark Deutschlands den vollen Tagessatz von 26 aufzurufen ist einfach eine Frechheit. 

Der wirtschaftliche Schaden durch diese Taktik ist größer als hätten sie für die geschätzten 20 Downhiller die am Vatertag vor Ort waren angesichts des Feiertages und des Streckenzustandes eine Ermäßigung eingeräumt.

Aber über schlechte Publicity scheren sich die Herrschaften anscheinend nicht solange das einträgliche Geschäft mit den Monsterrollern läuft.

Ich werde woll erst 2014 wieder in Braunlage testen und im Winter fahre ich erst recht nicht da hin...

Happy Weekend in Schulenberg/Thale oder Hahnenklee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (10. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Eindrücke.Also ab nach Schulenberg.


----------



## alex-66 (10. Mai 2013)

richtig


----------



## molnitza (10. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank. Ich wollte letztes Jahr eigentlich mal nach Thale, aber irgendwie hats mich dann doch nach SchuBe oder Braunlage gezogen. Dieses Jahr wird es dann wohl eher SchuBe und Thale.


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Mai 2013)

Das mal richtig Mies


----------



## LiF (10. Mai 2013)

In Thale waren wir am Vormittag und sind nur weg, weil mein Kumpel jetzt den 6ten Platten an 2 Tagen hatte und völlig ausgerastet ist


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Mai 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Danke für die Eindrücke.Also ab nach Schulenberg.



gute Entscheidung


----------



## harbourmastah (10. Mai 2013)

@LiF

wie wars denn noch in Braunlage?? meldet euch mal wenn ihr die fotos von gestern in Thale online habt,cheers!!!!!

Echt unfassbar das die 26â¬ fÃ¼r nen halb befahrbarne park abrufen....shimmyshimmyshame!!!!!


----------



## LiF (10. Mai 2013)

War fürn ARSCH... Sorry, aber das triffts am besten 
Mario bestellt sich heute noch 2 Tubless-Sets, dann gehts in 2 Wochen wieder nach Thale 

Bilder bekomme ich wohl Sonntag Abend, werd die dann mal hochladen


----------



## harbourmastah (10. Mai 2013)

alles klar,ich und phillip hatten nämlich überlegt hinzufahren morgen aber das hat sich dann ja erledigt!! 

yo cool danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (10. Mai 2013)

Höchst interessant, wie sehr immer der Naturschutz als Gegenargument herhalten muss, wenn es um Wünsche und Interessen von Radfahrern geht und man dann mal sieht, wie wichtig dieses Argument ist, sobald es um den Wintersport geht.
Herrlich.


----------



## Ripgid (10. Mai 2013)

süd dh bis untere klippe ging doch?! gut das obere stück ist halt planiert, aber der rest war doch fast beim alten.

singletrail ab schanzenauslauf geht ebenfalls sehr gut, ebenso nord-dh. oder habt ihr die nicht gefunden?




alex-66 schrieb:


> da kann ich mich LiF nur anschließen, so was hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Schön und gut das der Winterbetrieb vorrang hat aber sich so im Wald auszutoben ist echt krass .
> 
> Eigentlich kann man an der Mittelstation aussteigen und den "Freeride" oder die Northshore Line mit den etwas fragwürdigen und nicht flowigen Jumpline nutzen. Dummerweise endet die Abfahrt beim Freeride im unteren Teil entweder im tiefen Graben, an herumliegenden Wasserrohren oder am monströsen Bagger. Es gibt keine Hinweisschilder auf Gefahren durch die Bauarbeiten oder eben Umleitungen auf andere Streckenabschnitte. Selbst auf Strecken die man z.B. durch die Freeridestrecke wieder erreicht liegen Baumabfälle, Baumaterial oder die Strecke endet abrubt. Die erste Abfahrt hatte was vom Pfadfindergeist in mir wieder geweckt.
> 
> ...


----------



## fuxy (11. Mai 2013)

Mensch jetzt verrate doch nicht alles. Sonst ist Braunlage wieder so voll.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (13. Mai 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> süd dh bis untere klippe ging doch?! gut das obere stück ist halt planiert, aber der rest war doch fast beim alten.
> 
> singletrail ab schanzenauslauf geht ebenfalls sehr gut, ebenso nord-dh. oder habt ihr die nicht gefunden?



Gibt es denn ein aktuelles Video zum Zustand oder ein paar Bilder. Die Aussagen schrecken einen ja richtig ab und wenn es wirklich so ist, müsste man dem Besuch des angeblich "größten Bikeparks Deutschland" unterlassen.
Zwar wird es sicherlich immer einzelne geben, die noch hinfahren, aber vielleicht wird den Betreibern dann endlich mal klar, dass die Bikefraktion ein unglaubliches Potenzial an finanziellen Einflüssen hat.

Braunlage könnte schon längst mit Winterberg in einer Liga spielen, wenn es nicht jedes Jahr wieder neue Ideen geben würde, wie man sich am schlechtesten der Kundschaft gegenüber zeigt.

Für mich geht es daher wohl eher das erste mal nach Schulenberg und Thale.


----------



## episodos (13. Mai 2013)

Naja, in Braunlage werden sie halt am meisten mit dem Wintersport verdienen. Ist ja logisch.
Dann kommen die Monster Roller und ein gutes Stück später kommt erst die Bikefraktion. 
Und genau so setzen sie die Prioritäten.

Wir überlegen auch am Samstag das erste mal nach Schulenberg zu fahren.
Meine bessere Hälfte hat nur noch Angst vor dem Schlepplift... 
Von den Strecken dort hört man ja nur gutes von der Fahrbarkeit. (Sind noch bissl unerfahren... )
Na mal sehen.


----------



## Ripgid (13. Mai 2013)

hatte leider meine gopro nicht dabei.

fahr' am besten selber hin und mach dir dein eigenes Bild. In diesem Thread kommen eh überwiegend nur die negativen Meinungen durch. Die wenigsten schreiben dass es Ihnen gefallen hat...



Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Gibt es denn ein aktuelles Video zum Zustand oder ein paar Bilder. Die Aussagen schrecken einen ja richtig ab und wenn es wirklich so ist, müsste man dem Besuch des angeblich "größten Bikeparks Deutschland" unterlassen.
> Zwar wird es sicherlich immer einzelne geben, die noch hinfahren, aber vielleicht wird den Betreibern dann endlich mal klar, dass die Bikefraktion ein unglaubliches Potenzial an finanziellen Einflüssen hat.
> 
> Braunlage könnte schon längst mit Winterberg in einer Liga spielen, wenn es nicht jedes Jahr wieder neue Ideen geben würde, wie man sich am schlechtesten der Kundschaft gegenüber zeigt.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (13. Mai 2013)

episodos schrieb:


> Naja, in Braunlage werden sie halt am meisten mit dem Wintersport verdienen. Ist ja logisch.
> Dann kommen die Monster Roller und ein gutes Stück später kommt erst die Bikefraktion.
> Und genau so setzen sie die Prioritäten.
> 
> ...



vor dem schlepplift ,brauch sie keine Angst haben ,da hat auch das andere Geschlecht ab und an mit zu kämpfen und das liftpersonal is total easy ;-)


----------



## Avidadrenalin (13. Mai 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> hatte leider meine gopro nicht dabei.
> 
> fahr' am besten selber hin und mach dir dein eigenes Bild. In diesem Thread kommen eh überwiegend nur die negativen Meinungen durch. Die wenigsten schreiben dass es Ihnen gefallen hat...



Naja im letzten Jahr hat es mir ja schon gefallen. Es wurden ja auch ein paar Streckenarbeiten ausgeführt. Allerdings kotzt es mich an , wenn beim kleinsten bissel Wind, die Gondel still gelegt wird.
Und wenn man dann schon ein ganzes Wochenende da plant, dann ist es echt unschön.

War bis gestern noch in Österreich am Lisl Ösil Trail und da hat es die letzten zwei Tage geregnet und es war windig. Der Lift lief trotzdem. Naja ich werd mir ein Bild machen.


----------



## alex-66 (13. Mai 2013)

vielleicht sollten Sie das mal so machen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZafQmt8xFo0"]How To Create A FORCE OF NATURE - YouTube[/nomedia]

Die Baumaschinen sind ja gerade am Berg


----------



## Baxter75 (13. Mai 2013)

leider in Deutschland für biker nich umsetzbar ...wenn es ums ski fahren gehen würde ,werden die  Wälder einfach platt gemacht


----------



## fuxy (13. Mai 2013)

alex-66 schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten Sie das mal so machen:
> 
> How To Create A FORCE OF NATURE - YouTube
> 
> Die Baumaschinen sind ja gerade am Berg


 
Geiles Video


----------



## playjam (13. Mai 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Allerdings kotzt es mich an , wenn beim kleinsten bissel Wind, die Gondel still gelegt wird.



Das ist auch ein Grund, warum der neue Sessellift dringend benötigt wird.


----------



## stephan- (13. Mai 2013)

Ich finds gut, wenn sie bei Wind rechtzeitig abstellen. Da schieb ich lieber, als das ich mit der Gondel runterfalle. Diese Richtlinien haben schon ihren Sinn.


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Mai 2013)

Was in Braunlage abgeht ist schon Mies,Park nicht vollständig befahrbar,Preise letztes Jahr angezogen...warum sollte man da noch hin? Mit normaleren Preisen wie bei der Konkurrenz und gepflegten Strecken wäre der Park jedes we voll,Spaß machen die Strecken ja eigentlich. Aber allein die Preispolitik...hoch lebe schulenberg!


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2013)

Zustand heute: 
räudig wie immer, Schlammschlacht und Wurzeln. Kaum was los, wir waren praktisch die einzigen. Das abgelaufene Ticket vom Vorjahr wurde anstandslos getauscht.

Ein paar Linien sind fort, aber das ist nur insoweit ein Verlust, als dass man  nun im oberen Teil immer dieses sumpfige Waldstück fahren muss. 
Hinten runter haben wir nicht geschaut, aber ist wohl weg - ist aber auch kein Verlust...

Wegen mir können sie den Berg komplett harvestern. Ich schau dann nächstes Jahr nochmal.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Mai 2013)

Kennt eventuell jemand den Besitzer der gestohlenen Räder?



> Unbekannte stehlen Räder für Downhill
> 
> THALE/MZ - Bislang Unbekannte haben am Sonnabend in Thale in der Zeit zwischen 3 und 4.30 Uhr zwei Downhill-Räder der Marke Trek Session 8 gestohlen. Wie der 27-jährige Eigentümer der Polizei berichtete, befand er sich zum Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls auf der Hubertusinsel, um in seinem Auto zu übernachten. Die beiden Räder hatte der Mann auf dem Fahrradträger an seinem Pkw befestigt und diese zusätzlich mit einem Fahrradseilschloss gesichert. Der oder die unbekannte Täter durchtrennten das Fahrradschloss und entwendeten die beiden Räder aus der Halterung. Das Fahrradschloss wurde vor Ort gefunden. Der entstandene Schaden wird auf etwa 4 000 Euro geschätzt.
> 
> Die Polizei sucht in diesem Zusammenhang Zeugen und bittet um Hinweise unter der Telefonnummer 03947/4 62 91 oder -292 .



http://www.mz-web.de/archiv/Unbekan...nhill/HC-10-01-2012-7029555.71-43135356QB.htm

Sind nämlich hier zwei Sessions mit dubiosem Text aufgetaucht:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/trek-session-8-large-2012/117492793-217-6472

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/trek-session-8-gr-s/116917568-217-16345


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molnitza (17. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Kennt eventuell jemand den Besitzer der gestohlenen Räder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon bei der Nummer angerufen? Die Texte sind teilweise identisch, PLZ ebenso. Die Anzeigen sind mehr als unseriös.

Edith: Und eine Anschrift hätte ich da auch noch: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-usb-midi-controller-keyboa/110428902-75-6472


----------



## molnitza (17. Mai 2013)

Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder wurden die Anzeigen leicht abgeändert?


----------



## gunznoc (18. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Kennt eventuell jemand den Besitzer der gestohlenen Räder?



Ich habe mich mal hintergeklemmt. Ein Verwandter von mir, der bei der Polizei ist, kümmert sich jetzt drum. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## gunznoc (18. Mai 2013)

Doppelt


----------



## Baxter75 (18. Mai 2013)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal hintergeklemmt. Ein Verwandter von mir, der bei der Polizei ist, kümmert sich jetzt drum.
> 
> Gruß
> Niklas



Berichte dann bitte mal,wenn du ne Info hast


----------



## alex-66 (18. Mai 2013)

solche Typen muss man auf frischer Tat erwischen und gleich mittelalterlich bestrafen. Nicht das ich altmodisch bin, aber sowas geht gar nicht und der Text zum Ebayartikel müsste eigentlich die Ebayleute auch stutzig machen


----------



## gunznoc (19. Mai 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Berichte dann bitte mal,wenn du ne Info hast



Heute war sogar der Sachbearbeiter aus Thale erreichbar. Es gab auch einen weiteren Hinweis durch eine aufmerksame Person.
Mit dem Geschädigten wurde ein Abgleich der Bilder durchgeführt.
Es handelt sich NICHT um die geklauten Räder. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## molnitza (19. Mai 2013)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Es handelt sich NICHT um die geklauten Räder.
> 
> Gruß
> Niklas



Äußerst schade...


----------



## lukidtm (29. Mai 2013)

wer war wärend dem kurzen öffnen des parks da und kann berichten wie es da aussieht?? leut hompage hat er ja erstmal wieder zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (30. Mai 2013)

Planung Braunlage

http://blog.ridethemountain.de/2013/05/30/streckenplanung-braunlage/


----------



## Teaser (30. Mai 2013)

Ui, sieht ziemlich matschig aus. Aber insgesamt ein Lichtblick, und was für einer! Die Tracks des Herrn Schneider genießen doch einen sehr guten Ruf. Da kann man sich ja freuen. Bin sonst nämlich gerne in Braunlage gewesen, und das  nicht nur zum Rentnerschubsen in der Tenne...
p.s.Kann auch sein, dass ich die Herren gerade verwechsele, sei es drum, aber Leute aus dem Profilager verheißen doch schon mal Gutes.


----------



## xMARTINx (30. Mai 2013)

Der schneidi war halt auch für Thale tätig...super Typ!mal sehen was er draus macht,sehr voll auf jedenfall,aber auch löst die restlichen Probleme des Parks nicht


----------



## fuxy (30. Mai 2013)

Wehe die planen das nicht venünftig


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Mai 2013)

lass Daniel und Frank mal machen die habens drauf. unsere localtrails die Daniel baut sind auch alle top


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2013)

@Teaser

Ja den Herrn Schneider verwechselst du, du meinst Diddi Schneider. (Er hat zum Beispiel die Strecken am Geißkopf hervorgebracht)

Frank Schneider (Schneidi) ist trotzdem eine sehr gute Wahl, da er langjährige Erfahrung hat und diese sich sicherlich positiv auf die Entwicklung des Parks auswirkt. Seine früheren Homespots waren ebenfalls alle sehr gut fahrbar und sehr durchdacht 

Ich blicke mal positiv in die Zukunft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teaser (31. Mai 2013)

Genau den meinte ich, den Diddi. Wollte auch schon immer mal den Flowcountry am Geißkopf fahren. Irgendwann wid´s was.


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Mai 2013)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> lass Daniel und Frank mal machen die habens drauf. unsere localtrails die Daniel baut sind auch alle top



hat er ja auch im deister gelernt


----------



## sundancer (8. Juni 2013)

Ist heute irgendwer in Braunlage?


----------



## fuxy (8. Juni 2013)

Hat der Park überhaupt auf ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Juni 2013)

hat offen. Musste marc mal anschreiben


----------



## chickenwayrider (14. Juni 2013)

Malzeit,

war vor ein paar Tagen bei feinstem Wetter in Braunlage und bin trotz guter Wetterbedingugen nicht so ganz glücklich gewesen...
Klar sind aufgrund der Umbaumaßnahmen ein paar Streckenteile vorest weggefallen, aber warum die verhältnismäßig spaßigen? 
Der Wurmberg hat ne Menge Potential, aber von den Verantwortlichen hat das wohl noch keiner so ganz erkannt. Immerhin haben 3 nette Jungs da jetzt mit dem ausbessern der Strecke angefangen. Aber bis die drei Leutchen den teilweise groben Unfug ausbessern können dauert es natürlich noch. 

Der "größte" Bikepark Deutschlands mag ja vielleicht stimmen aber vom besten sind sie weit entfernt.  Ein Paar Streckenabschnitte sind ziemlich spaßig und teilweise auch ziemlich flowig zu fahren. Der Großteil besteht meiner Meinung nach aus großen Wurzeln und fetten Steinen, was grundsätzlich nie verkehrt ist aber lästig wird, wenn man dauerhaft auf der Suche nach einer schnellen Line ist. Vielleicht stelle ich mich ja auch nur zu doof an oder versuche zu sehr ohne Materialmord auszukommen...

Geht es anderen von euch auch so oder sollte ich das Rad lieber stehen lassen?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (14. Juni 2013)

das ist halt der "flow", der da oft fehlt. bzw. fehlt es wohl 99% der biker an können und kraft, in jeden abschnitt den fluss reinzubringen. fluss ist für mich, wenn ich ohne viel treten und bremsen eine strecke abfahren kann, und zwar so, dass immer das fühl habe, halbwegs schwung zu haben.

wenns steil ist, kanns ruhig ruppig sein, man kann leicht wieder beschleunigen. aber wenns eh so so flach ist, dann ist es schwer, schwung zu halten, wenn noch dicke wurzeln, steine und enge kurven dazukommen. man kann aber durch baumaßahmen es auch dem geübten hobbyfahrer ermöglichen, dort fluss reinzubringen. man könnte löcher auffüllen, dicke wurzeln und steine zuschütten, kleine absprünge und anlieger bauen, einige kurven rausnehmen etc. aber das ist eine menge arbeit und erfordert viel sachverstand.


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Juni 2013)

Der flow kommt teilweise auch einfach nur nicht zustande weil die Strecke zu flach ist und man zum überspringen zu wenig Schwung hat


----------



## hülemüll (16. Juni 2013)

wir waren gestern dort und waren schwer enttäuscht. mehrere Streckenabschnitte (leider auch gute)  wurden für skipisten geopfert und platt gemacht. die prioritäten am wurmberg liegen eindeutig beim wintersport. für uns war es das letzte mal dieses jahr...


----------



## hülemüll (16. Juni 2013)

doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (16. Juni 2013)

hülemüll schrieb:


> wir waren gestern dort und waren schwer enttäuscht. mehrere Streckenabschnitte (leider auch gute)  wurden für skipisten geopfert und platt gemacht. die prioritäten am wurmberg liegen eindeutig beim wintersport. für uns war es das letzte mal dieses jahr...



Naja... das war ja nun schon bekannt, dass das dieses Jahr nur mit Einschränkungen läuft. Bin da letzten Samstag bei einer Tour lang und hatte kein Bedürfnis den Park zu nutzen.

Schön und auch angebracht wäre es, wenn der Betreiber sich mal ganz offiziell zu der Gültigkeit der vorhandenen Punktekarten äußern würde und diese nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäße Regelung von einem Jahr endlich auf 2 oder 3 Jahre ausdehnt. 
Ich habe nämlich auch noch eine fast volle Karte vom August und wie es aussieht, werde ich in dieser Saison bestimmt nicht dort fahren wollen...


----------



## hülemüll (16. Juni 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Schön und auch angebracht wäre es, wenn der Betreiber sich mal ganz offiziell zu der Gültigkeit der vorhandenen Punktekarten äußern würde und diese nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäße Regelung von einem Jahr endlich auf 2 oder 3 Jahre ausdehnt.



das kam noch dazu. die punkte vom letzten jahr verfallen natürlich... und warum bitte???


----------



## playjam (16. Juni 2013)

hülemüll schrieb:


> [...] die prioritäten am wurmberg liegen eindeutig beim wintersport. [...]



ganz so eindeutig würde ich nicht urteilen wollen: Ein Großteil der Wanderwege auf dem Wurmberg sind dem MTB-Park und der Monsterrollerstrecke geopfert worden (Wegesperrungen für Wanderer!) und auch Wintersportler haben aufgrund des MTB-Parks Einschränkungen hinnehmen müssen. Also hat man sich in Braunlage bewusst für den Fahrradsport entschieden und diesem eine hohe Priorität eingeräumt. Zudem soll der neue Sessellift neben Wanderern und Wintersportlern wohl auch Fahrräder transportieren. Ich bin mir sicher der MTB-Park wird wieder hergerichtet, wahrscheinlich besser als vorher (man hat ja mittlerweile Erfahrung...). Es macht nur vermutlich wenig Sinn die MTB-Trails wieder endgültig herzurichten, wenn gerade auf den Abfahrten wegen der Strom und Wasserleitungen gebuddelt wird. So wie es aussieht, sind die damit aber bald fertig.

Das Glas ist halb voll!


----------



## Ripgid (16. Juni 2013)

hülemüll schrieb:


> das kam noch dazu. die punkte vom letzten jahr verfallen natürlich... und warum bitte???



seltsam, meine haben anstandslos funktioniert
 @jaamaa
ich nehm sie gerne


----------



## trigger666 (16. Juni 2013)

Es ist an der Zeit, dass sich der BikePark Betreiber äußert und klarstellt wie es weiter gehen wird. Die ganzen Vermutungen und unzufriedene Biker können nicht in seinem Interesse sein.


----------



## playjam (16. Juni 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Es ist an der Zeit, dass sich der BikePark Betreiber äußert [...]



Die Liftbetreiber im Harz sind kleine Betriebe und haben keine Presseabteilungen, die ständig die Foren scannen. Sie sind aber alle nett und antworten auf Emails. Manche antworten sogar noch mitten in der Nacht. Also einfach nachfragen: info (äht) wurmberg-seilbahn.de


----------



## trigger666 (16. Juni 2013)

Genau. Lieber 30 einzelne Emails beantworten, als in einem Forum klare Aussagen treffen. Was ist für den Betreiber da der kleinere Aufwand? Eine bessere Möglichkeit kann ich als Betreiber doch gar nicht bekommen!


----------



## fuxy (16. Juni 2013)

Es gibt ja nicht nur EIN MTB Forum sondern unzählige.
Jetzt lasst die mal machen auf dem Wurmberg, findet euch damit ab, das dieses Jahr der nett so doll ist , aber nächstes Jahr geht die Crew dort wieder STEIL und dann wirds bestimmt richtig richtig gut.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juni 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Genau. Lieber 30 einzelne Emails beantworten, als in einem Forum klare Aussagen treffen. Was ist für den Betreiber da der kleinere Aufwand? Eine bessere Möglichkeit kann ich als Betreiber doch gar nicht bekommen!



Dann schreib du doch eine Mail in der du fragst wie der Stand der Planungen und Arbeiten ist, (freundlich natürlich) und bitte drum die Antwort hier veröffentlichen zu dürfen. Dann haben alle was davon. Die müssen keine 30 Mails beantworten, und wir wissen was abgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (16. Juni 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nicht nur EIN MTB Forum sondern unzählige.
> Jetzt lasst die mal machen auf dem Wurmberg, findet euch damit ab, das dieses Jahr der nett so doll ist , aber nächstes Jahr geht die Crew dort wieder STEIL und dann wirds bestimmt richtig richtig gut.




das mag sein ,das es nich nur eins gibt ...es gibt aber nur eins ,was wirklich was taugt und das is das IBC ....
komisch ,das es bei Schulenberg mit dem IBC funktioniert ...
aber wer nich mit der Zeit geht ,will halt nich


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Juni 2013)

Andere schaffen es doch auch sich zu äußern...bisschen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gehört dazu


----------



## jedy (16. Juni 2013)

dem kann ich nur beipflichten. das machen andere parks ja auch so. siehe bikepark osternohe als vor einem monat der mauersprung im oberen teil entfernt wurde. damit schafft man auf jeden fall mehr akzeptanz!


----------



## BikeTiefling (16. Juni 2013)

Wir waren heute zum ersten Mal in der Saison 2013 (mit Bike transportierender Seilbahn) am Wurmberg.

Zuerst einmal Danke an das Team! Ich hatte noch Restekarten die auf Grund des langen Winters eigentlich verfallen waren und konnte Sie trotz von mir versehentlich gestresstem Scann-System  abfahren.

Da habe ich auch schon andere Erfahrungen im Harz gemacht (dasselbe Problem anderer Ausgang).

Zu den Strecken: Ja der Wintersportumbau nervt  aber ich finde es wird! Einige neue Elemente die etwas Flow aufkommen lassen. Weiter so.

Mir hat es gefallen und ich komme wieder.
Gruß BT


----------



## tisch (16. Juni 2013)

Sehr gut dass es nochmal mit guten Leuten versucht wird was zu bauen. Aber sollen jetzt diese wenigen Leute die ganze Arbeit machen was in anderen Parks (größere, bezahlte) Bautrupps erledigen? 
Zudem ist es nicht mit einmal bauen erledigt. Die höchste Priorität hat noch vor dem Neubau von "Gimicks" immernoch die andauernde Streckenpflege! Und die wird in Braunlage vernachlässigt. 
Wie auch mit nur einem Angestellten der sich um alle Strecken kümmern und diese in Schuß halten soll?

So jetzt dürft ihr mich gerne wieder zuflamen.

MfG Timo


----------



## _snaggletooth_ (19. Juni 2013)

Moin,

wir sind in den letzten Jahren immer regelmäßig in Braunlagegefahren und wollen am kommenden Wochenende, trotz der Baumaßnahmen, auch dieParksaison  eröffnen.

Wie sah es den an den letzten Wochenenden mit Wartezeiten amLift aus? War viel los oder schrecken die Baumaßnahmen ne Menge Leute ab? 

Gruß aus GÖ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max HBS (19. Juni 2013)

Zu herrlich was hier für ne Welle gemacht wird...

Ich würde mich da als Bikepark Betreiber schon gar nicht an so einem unseriösen Ort wie diesem äußern. Stellt selber was auf die Beine oder fahrt woanders hin, manche Dinge dauern halt so lange sie dauern


----------



## Resendisback (19. Juni 2013)

Max HBS schrieb:


> Stellt selber was auf die Beine oder fahrt woanders hin, manche Dinge dauern halt so lange sie dauern



So ist es


----------



## jedy (19. Juni 2013)

Max HBS schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da als Bikepark Betreiber schon gar nicht an so einem unseriösen Ort wie diesem äußern. Stellt selber was auf die Beine oder fahrt woanders hin, manche Dinge dauern halt so lange sie dauern



dann wärst du wahrscheinlich genauso "erfolgreich" wie der größte bikepark deutschlands !


----------



## trigger666 (19. Juni 2013)

Ich gehe davon aus, das es sich kein BikePark in Deutschland erlauben kann so arrogant zu sein und seine potentiellen Kunden nicht zu informieren und auf dem laufenden zu halten.


----------



## tisch (19. Juni 2013)

Ich kann für die Leute die Fb haben nur empfehlen sich hier zu informieren. https://www.facebook.com/groups/bikepark.braunlage/
Der Marc gibt des öfteren den aktuellen Stand der fahrbaren Strecken durch. 
Kann sich jedoch an Wochentagen Bzw wenn gearbeitet wird im Laufe des Tages leicht ändern.


----------



## Terence Hill (20. Juni 2013)

Neue Infos:

http://bikepark-braunlage.de/


----------



## Resendisback (22. Juni 2013)




----------



## jaamaa (22. Juni 2013)

Resendisback schrieb:


> bild



Schick... fehlt nur noch der Rollrasen


----------



## Resendisback (22. Juni 2013)

Haha ja  Aber sieht schon gut aus find ich


----------



## stephan- (22. Juni 2013)

Sieht guuuut aus, davon noch ein paar und immer größer werdend mit gutem Shape, dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (24. Juni 2013)

Tag. War letzte Woche in Braunlage und konnte aus diversen Gründen nicht alle Fahrten der gekauften 10er Karte nutzen. Demnach hab ich jetzt hier ne Karte rumliegen, auf der noch 8 ungenutzte Fahrten (16 Punkte) übrig sind. An der Kasse kostet die Karte 29 Euro + 4 Euro Pfand. 29 durch 10 mal 8 wären 23 Euro plus den Pfand. Ich würde die Karte gerne für 20 Euro (inkl. Versand) verkaufen. Bei Interesse schreibt mir ne PN. Die Karte ist noch ein Jahr gültig, ich werde da aber nicht nochmal hinfahren.

edit: verkauft


----------



## Max HBS (24. Juni 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, das es sich kein BikePark in Deutschland erlauben kann so arrogant zu sein und seine potentiellen Kunden nicht zu informieren und auf dem laufenden zu halten.



Es redet keiner davon das niemand informiert werden soll, sondern das es dafür ne Webseite gibt wo neuste Infos stehen. Zu fordern das sich ein Bikepark im IBC äußert ist, nunja ...
Beim Heidepark erwartet auch niemand das er im karusselforum schreibt das er wieder auf hat, da guckt man einfach auf die Webseite.


----------



## pommes5 (24. Juni 2013)

hülemüll schrieb:


> das kam noch dazu. die punkte vom letzten jahr verfallen natürlich... und warum bitte???



das kann ich nicht bestätigen
ich hatte eine karte vom kumpel dabei, da stand ablauf 04/2013 drauf
bin damit zur kasse und hab gefragt ob die noch geht und die dame sagte, sie sei noch bis nächstes jahr september oder sowas gültig
wurde einwandfrei akzeptiert



_snaggletooth_ schrieb:


> Wie sah es den an den letzten Wochenenden mit Wartezeiten amLift aus? War viel los oder schrecken die Baumaßnahmen ne Menge Leute ab?



Ich war die ganze letzte Woche da und es war eigentlich nie Wartezeit einzuplanen.


----------



## hülemüll (24. Juni 2013)

Interessant... Da hätte ich mich sicher auch drüber gefreut! Mir hat der nette Herr nur den Pfand der Karte verrechnet. Ist ja auch was


----------



## Squipy (24. Juni 2013)

Heyho,

kann man dort auch Schoner ausleihen? -Sorry wenn die Frage schon mal beantwortet wurde.


----------



## molnitza (24. Juni 2013)

Squipy schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> kann man dort auch Schoner ausleihen? -Sorry wenn die Frage schon mal beantwortet wurde.



Ja kann man. Beim Preis bin ich allerdings überfragt.


----------



## stephan- (24. Juni 2013)

Max HBS schrieb:


> Es redet keiner davon das niemand informiert werden soll, sondern das es dafür ne Webseite gibt wo neuste Infos stehen. Zu fordern das sich ein Bikepark im IBC äußert ist, nunja ...
> Beim Heidepark erwartet auch niemand das er im karusselforum schreibt das er wieder auf hat, da guckt man einfach auf die Webseite.




Der hat ja auch nicht spontan kurz offen, dann wieder geschlossen und irgendwann wieder offen, sowie keine direkte Konkurrenz im engen Umkreis und ist auch schon etwas breiter bekannt als Braunlage. 
Natürlich sind Forenpostings kein Muss (stimme dir da zu), aber es macht doch einen sehr angenehmen Eindruck, wenn zumindest im größten Thread zum Bikepark ab und an mal Stellung genommen wird (was in der Vergangenheit ja ebenfalls passierte).


----------



## fuschnick (24. Juni 2013)

..zumal die Infos auf der webpage, wenn überhaupt vorhanden, ziemlich mager ausfallen. Die letzte Info zur Planung und Begehung mit F.Schneider kamen auch durch einen Blog eines Veranstalters von Fahrtechniktraining.


----------



## playjam (25. Juni 2013)

Bilder vom Baufortschritt sind auf der Homepage des Betreibers veröffentlicht: http://wurmberg-seilbahn.de/bilder.php

Ich habe mir am Samstag den Fortschritt vor Ort angeschaut und die Arbeiten scheinen sich jetzt nur noch im oberen Bereich zu konzentrieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnydarocca (27. Juni 2013)

Howdy!

Ich will dem Park am Sonntagvormittag nen Besuch abstatten- wer war z.B. letztes Wochenende da und kann mir sagen, in welchem Zustand die Strecken sind? 

Grüße, Jonny


----------



## playjam (27. Juni 2013)

jonnydarocca schrieb:


> Howdy!
> 
> Ich will dem Park am Sonntagvormittag nen Besuch abstatten- wer war z.B. letztes Wochenende da und kann mir sagen, in welchem Zustand die Strecken sind?
> 
> Grüße, Jonny



Ich war letzten Samstag auf dem Berg unterwegs. Da ich kein Downhiller bin kann ich Dir leider nur mitteilen, dass der Freeride oben wohl erst wieder hergestellt werden muss und der Downhill oben ab und an von Baumaschinen gekreuzt wurde (im Bild siehst Du die weissen Bänder zur Wegemarkierung). Die Baumaschinen haben aber artig auf die MTBler gewartet. Da nur noch wenig in dem oberen Bereich gemacht werden mußte und die Jungs von Geo Alpinbau schnell arbeiten, kann es sein, dass es dieses Wochenende dort schon wieder Baumaßnahmen-frei ist. Die restlichen Strecken scheinen nicht beeinträchtigt zu sein und ich habe dort auch MTBler gesehen. Wartezeiten an der Seilbahn gab es am Samstag Mittag trotz bestem Wetter nicht. Das ist wie gesagt aus der Sicht eines Wanderers und in 6 Tagen kann auch schon viel passiert sein.


----------



## _snaggletooth_ (27. Juni 2013)

Moin,
ichwar letztes Wochenende da. Der obere Teil hinter der Drop-Box ist Baustelle. Dafährt man 100-150m über die zukünftige Skipiste. Danach kann man den Downhill(gelb) bis zur Mittelstation fahren. An den bestehenden Strecken ist vielgebaut worden. Neue Sprünge, Anlieger und überarbeitete Stellen auf fast allenalten Strecken. Ab der Mittelstation ist alles befahrbar. Wir hätten den Taglocker 10-12 Abfahrten hinbekommen. Leider haben die Kondition und das Materialnicht so lang gehalten. Wartezeit max. 5-10 Minuten und es waren ne Menge Leuteda. 

Alsoder Besuch lohnt sich. Man muss zwar mit Einschränkungen im oberen Teil leben,aber die neuen Sachen haben das für mich voll ausgeglichen.

Gruß aus GÖ


----------



## reizhusten (27. Juni 2013)

Hey, ich habe ne Liftkarte übrig. Sind noch 6 Fahrten(12 Punkte) drauf, im Mai gekauft. für 17,50 inkl. Pfand+Porto möcht ich sie abgeben. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## jonnydarocca (29. Juni 2013)

Jau!
Schönen Cut gefangen...
http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/zj/t3/zjt3ews817zi/large_cut.jpg?0
Wenns morgen noch geht und die Naht nicht zu sehr zwickt, werd ich zur ersten Gondel in Braunlage bereitstehen!
Dann schau ich mir die Sache mal genau an.

Grüße und danke für die Antworten!

Jonny


----------



## lukidtm (1. Juli 2013)

mal was neues aus der facebook gruppe des parks,

Vielen dank an den ersteller des Bildes!!!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1052496_3159987456518_41666504_o.jpg


Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnydarocca (1. Juli 2013)

Howdy!

Trotz wenig Schlaf, relativ viel Bier und der Schramme auf der Wade stand ich Sonntag pünklich am Lift.
Bilderbuchmäßig war das Personal freundlich, die Wartezeiten kurz und die Strecke für mein 160/160 Bike genau das richtige.
Dennoch forderte das Wochenende seinen Tribut, da aber keine ernst zu nehmenden Sportsfreunde vor Ort waren, habe ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen nach vier Vollgas Abfahrten die Segel gestrichen.

Fazit:
Die Umbauten sind noch lange nicht abgeschlossen, man kann aber fast alle Strecken sektionsweise kombineren und so trotzdem viel Spass haben.
Immer wieder eine gute Strecke, um z.B. seinen Wettkampfspeed über mehr als 3min Streckenlänge zu trainieren oder die Unterarme auf Frankreich vorzubereiten (Racetrack).

Grüße- Jonny


----------



## stephan- (1. Juli 2013)

lukidtm schrieb:


> mal was neues aus der facebook gruppe des parks,
> 
> Vielen dank an den ersteller des Bildes!!!
> 
> ...




Eine Tableline mit vier Tables, die keine BMX Ausmaße zu haben scheinen - sieht super aus. Hoffe da kommt noch was zu und die werden schööön springbar. Bin gespannt


----------



## Dome1605 (1. Juli 2013)

lukidtm schrieb:


> mal was neues aus der facebook gruppe des parks,
> 
> Vielen dank an den ersteller des Bildes!!!
> 
> ...



Keine Ursache  Ich werde morgen mal ein Album anlegen mit den ganzen Fotos die ich heute gemacht habe. Habe so ein bisschen die neu gebauten Sachen fotografiert. Link zum Album werde ich hier posten. 
Ich muss wirklich sagen, dass es in Braunlage voran geht. Es wird zwar noch etwas Zeit brauchen, aber was da entsteht ist in meinen Augen vielversprechend. Paradox das als Downhiller zu sagen, aber es geht "bergauf" mit Braunlage


----------



## 26er (1. Juli 2013)

Moinsen,

war letztes Wochenende auch da. Inklusive dem Regensamstag. An der oberen Station bin ich dann mit dem freundlichen Bikebereitsteller ins Gespräch gekommen. Und aus diesem Dialog ergab sich, dass Braunlage in Zukunft künstlich beschneit werden soll. Was dementsprechend zur Folge hat, dass ein Speichersee gebuddelt wir und Platz für die Kanonen gemacht wird. Ergo: Bäume Weg, damit Frau Holles Instantsuppe gut verteilt werden kann. Und auch die Kabelschächte zur Steuerung und Elektrifizierung der Kanonen sind noch sichtbar.
Positiv soll dann sein, dass die Skisaison verlängert werden kann. (Na ja, ist halt dann die Frage für wen das ganze positiv, produktiv wird!)
Die ganzen Baumaßnahmen sollen noch bis mitte September anhalten.
(Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr, da ne leichte Fahne dem Kollegen zu entnehmen war)
Trotzdem ein schönes Ding!

Peace


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juli 2013)

na mal sehen ,wann dann nächstes Jahr der Park fürs Biken frei gegeben wird nach der Skisaison  ... das alles is nur zum vorteil der Skifahrer und nich der der Biker


----------



## Marcus_xXx (2. Juli 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> na mal sehen ,wann dann nächstes Jahr der Park fürs Biken frei gegeben wird nach der Skisaison  ... das alles is nur zum vorteil der Skifahrer und nich der der Biker



Natürlich, die lassen ja auch mehr Geld in dem Kaff, als wir armen Biker..


----------



## trigger666 (2. Juli 2013)

Die Bikepark Saison wird immer noch Ende April, Anfang Mai starten. Die Kanonen sind nur die Schneegarantie für alle potenziellen Ski Fahrer.


----------



## playjam (2. Juli 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Die Bikepark Saison wird immer noch Ende April, Anfang Mai starten. Die Kanonen sind nur die Schneegarantie für alle potenziellen Ski Fahrer.



Korrekt. Durch Beschneiung wird man keinen Skibetrieb im Mai sicherstellen können und ist auch so nicht gedacht. Im Dezember wird eine Grundbeschneiung von ca. 50cm Schneehöhe sichergestellt und während der Saison werden die gefährlich vereisten oder offenen Stellen ausgebessert. Sollte es zwischendurch tauen, wäre eine weitere Grundbeschneiung möglich. Häufig ist es im Harz nämlich bitter kalt aber niederschlagsfrei. 

Frau Holles Instantsuppe besteht übrigens nur aus Wasser und Luft, wie natürlicher Schnee, nur das Erzeugen ist künstlich.

Durch die Fähigkeit zu beschneien wird es möglich die Skibetriebstage im Winter (Dezember bis Ende März) von unberechenbaren 0 bis 60 Tage auf verlässliche ca. 100 Tage zu erhöhen. Das gibt den Gästen eine "Schneegarantie" (jeder der Wintersport betreibt, weiss dass das Wetter trotzdem mitspielen muss) und Skiurlaube werden langfristig planbar.

Der Vorteil der Modernisierungsmaßnahmen am Wurmberg für MTBler ist der neue 4er Sessellift, der nicht nur die Wartezeiten an der Seilbahn  reduziert, sondern auch weniger Wind-empfindlich ist. Vermutlich wird es entlang der beiden neuen Pisten auch neue Trails geben.

Ein weiterer nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil für alle Gäste, ist die Verbesserung der Einnahme-Situation der Seilbahn und des Ortes. Dadurch kann auch wieder mehr Geld in den Sommer- und Winterbetrieb investiert werden. Daher habe ich mich auch sehr über den MTB-Park gefreut, obwohl ich selbst nur Zuschauer bin.

Was mich nervt ist immer dieses MTBler gegen Skifahrer Gelaber. Die wahren Feinde sind doch die Wanderer, die im Winter wie im Sommer die Seilbahn verstopfen, auf den Pisten und Trails verbotenerweise herumwandern und aggressiv mit Butterbroten nach uns werfen, nur weil wir deren kläffende Kotbeutel umgenietet haben.


----------



## knoerrli (2. Juli 2013)

Nun muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Ich bin im Übrigen beides - Skifahrer und MTB Fahrer. Ich kenne den Wurmberg in beiden Saisonzeiten.
Ich finde es gut das ein neuer Sessellift gebaut wird, der die Wartezeiten(die waren Sommer wie Winter meisst enorm lang) am Lift verkürzt.
Ich habe an manchen Sommertagen gerade mal 8 Abfahrten geschafft und dann müssen die Bikeparkbenutzer auch noch die Fußgänger vor lassen.
Das funktioniert in anderen Bikeparks einfach besser und schneller und deshalb hoffe ich das der Umbau am Wurmberg da viel Erleichterung bringt.
In der Wintersaison wird es an den Wochenenden wohl immer zu einem gewissen Rückstau kommen aber das ist man ja von den meisten Skiliften gewohnt.

Ingesamt finde ich die Informationen zum derzeitigen Ausbau am Wurmberg eher dürftig und werde Braunlage deshalb diesen Sommer meiden. Ich hab einfach keine Lust 3h unterwegs zu sein um dann nur die Hälfte der Strecken fahren zu können.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (2. Juli 2013)

@playjam Schön gesagt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (2. Juli 2013)

knoerrli schrieb:


> und dann müssen die Bikeparkbenutzer auch noch die Fußgänger vor lassen.




Ich fahre in Braunlage, seitdem der Park offen ist, und musste noch nie Fußgänger vorlassen. Sobald da ein Radträger auftaucht werden die Biker vorgezogen, im Umkehrschluss macht es natürlich wenig Sinn, wenn ein Radler dann mit einer Gondel fahren will, die keinen Radträger vor sich hat.
Aber von vorlassen kann da wohl keine Rede sein.


----------



## knoerrli (3. Juli 2013)

Nun das ist deine Erfahrung. Ich habe erlebt das die Räder zwar transportiert wurden aber die Biker auf die nächste Gondel warten mussten.


----------



## sundancer (3. Juli 2013)

Ich kann hier auch nur Stephans Erfahrungen bestätigen. Sobald eine Transportgondel ankam, war die Personengondel dahinter exklusiv fuer die Biker.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (3. Juli 2013)

um Himmels Willen, eine Gondel später erst oben, was für eine Katastrophe...


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Juli 2013)

Morgen jemand da?


----------



## Koohgie (4. Juli 2013)

ich war heut das erste mal im braunlage, haben die farben von den trails irgendeine bedeutung? ich konnte keinen unterschied feststellen, hatte nur mein enduro dabei. im weißen single trail war genau das gleiche gehacke wie im dh...ich konnte unten irgendwo einen roten abschnitt finden der recht flowig war, das waren aber nur ein paar hundert meter der rest war kein flow. endweder sehr technisch oder langweilig gerade aus. die beschilderung war zum kotzen, ich wusste nie wo und auf welchen trail ich mich befand.... und schotter auf der strecke geht gar nicht....
aber die northeshores waren im gorßen und ganzen sehr geil gebaut. das nächste mal nehm ich mein dh mit und hoffe das nach dem umbau doch einiges besser wird. Beshilderung und mal ein trail mit flow was zum surfen....


----------



## vopsi (4. Juli 2013)

die farben kennzeichnen eigentlich die verschiedenen abfahrten ( weiß,gelb,rot etc.), nicht den schwierigkeitsgrad. frag doch nächstes mal einfach die anwesenden biker, beisst doch keiner  wir waren die 4 mit den canyons.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Juli 2013)

War gestern da und bin etwas gespalten mit meiner Meinung...33 Euro für ne zehnerkarte inklusive Pfand und noch vier Euro Parkplatz ist ordentlich...aber es gab keine Wartezeiten aber waren auch vielleicht 20-25 biker da.
An den Strecken wird viel gebaut und,man kann nur noch über die Freeride starten was im oberen Teil aber mit den folgenden offenen Kurven spaßig ist, das größte Problem,immernoch, ist das auf recht flachen Passagen die Steine in alle Richtungen liegen und es kaum eine flüssige Linie gibt bzw schwer ist eine zu finden...dadurch das es sehr flach bis ohne Gefälle ist natürlich nicht so schön wieder Schwung zu finden. Unten Wurzeln wie früher mit nen paar Tables dazwischen. Wenn man am Fluss der der betroffenen Abschnitte arbeiten wird's echt wieder gut. Da wo wenig Gefälle ist sollte es wenigstens leicht sein Geschwindigkeit zu behalten.
Den hinteren Downhill hab ich gar nicht weiter beachtet...der Einstieg ist schon echt derb...
Dringend ordentlichere Kennzeichnung bitte, die neuen Jungs gestern wussten allesamt nicht wo sie lang sollen


----------



## Koohgie (6. Juli 2013)

vorallem einen flowigen trail, der auch für nicht big bikes flowig ist....sowas zum surfen alá flowcoutry. wäre ich mit meiner freundin dagewesen die hätte mir den kopf abgerissen....da gibts auch gar nix in dieser richtung wo jeder spass haben kann.... vorallem eine schwierigkeitsabhängige beschilderung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokiido (11. Juli 2013)

Bin mal gespannt, wollen am Samstag mal hoch fahren. 
Mein erstes mal BP  hoffe ich lasse mich ganz und das Bike heile....

Werde dann mal mein Erfahrungen darlegen....


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Juli 2013)

Wir sind auch da...


----------



## Squipy (11. Juli 2013)

dito! 

Bin der mit dem grünen Giant Faith! 
Also Platz da wenn im Weg!


----------



## tokiido (11. Juli 2013)

wir ( 5 Mann)  werden uns die Bike´s ausleihen...mal schaun wie so nen Glory 0 so geht 

evtl trifft man sich  , oder sehe euch nur vorbei rauschen.....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Juli 2013)

Naja, so mitten in der Saison könnte es noch gut gehen. Hab mal eins Ende August ausgeliehen, das war vom Zustand der Federelemente unter aller Sau.  Und prüft vor der ersten Luftfahrt wie die Dämpfer eingestellt sind, nicht das irgendein Spaßvogel beim Abgeben erstmal alle Zugstufen zu gedreht hat...

Ist aber auch schon wieder länger her. Vielleicht hat sich da bei Busche zwischenzeitlich was getan.


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juli 2013)

Sind alles fast bei Räder, letzte Woche waren die Top in Schuss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokiido (12. Juli 2013)

Hört sich gut an  sollte ja auch bei den Mietpreis :|


----------



## morph027 (12. Juli 2013)

Bei nem Kumpel war letztens die ultra-härteste Feder in der Boxxer und der Vivid Air fast ohne Luft...dann noch gleich an der Dropbox den Sattel verloren weil locker....Bremshebel so weit außen dass man mit dem kleinen Finger bremsen müsste....hm...schaut lieber nochmal nach, sah für mich aus wie aus dem Karton geholt, Lenker gedreht und Pedale angeschraubt....


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juli 2013)

Am Freitag waren sämtliche Leih-glorys auf der Strecke ohne Ausfälle und Probleme. Bei uns war eine mit solch einen Rad unterwegs, alles gut, abstimmen tuen die allerdings nix, das musst selber machen


----------



## tokiido (12. Juli 2013)

habt ihr mal nen grobes Setup ??? Werkzeug Behm ich auf jede Fall mit
...


----------



## ale2812 (12. Juli 2013)

am allerbesten fand ich letztes jahr noch an den leihbikes die reifen mit super dünner karkasse - damit kam mein kumpel ganze 100m bis zum ersten platten


----------



## kon (12. Juli 2013)

ale2812 schrieb:


> am allerbesten fand ich letztes jahr noch an den leihbikes die reifen mit super dünner karkasse - damit kam mein kumpel ganze 100m bis zum ersten platten


----------



## Anika_89 (13. Juli 2013)

War ja schoen leer heute...


----------



## Squipy (13. Juli 2013)

Weil sich gestern 3 leute das Schlüsselbein gebrochen haben. Ich bin einer davon...


----------



## Anika_89 (13. Juli 2013)

Squipy schrieb:


> Weil sich gestern 3 leute das Schlüsselbein gebrochen haben. Ich bin einer davon...



Das ist mies.
Dann gute Besserung und eine schnelle Heilung!


----------



## xMARTINx (13. Juli 2013)

Von mir auch! Ich hab mir leider mein Hinterrad bei der zweiten Abfahrt zerstört...

Wenn man sieht was da oben auf dem Berg gebaut wird, weis man jedenfalls warum die Preise angezogen werden! 

Bin gespannt wie sie neuen Strecken werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (14. Juli 2013)

was?! die preise werden angezogen? was soll die liftkarte jetzt kosten - 30?


----------



## tokiido (14. Juli 2013)

33inclu Pfandt .... die 10er karte ....


Jedoch der oberHammer war der Bike verleih ....
haben ne 3/4 stunde auf die Bikes gewartet, Der Meister und sein Lehrling ( der Humpeltet) und sein 2 Fingersuchsystem am Compi 

Die Bikes, nunja, abgefahrene Reifen, bescheiden Bremsen, Loser steuersatz beim Glory .... zum Glück keine platten gehabt 
bei anderen habe die schrauben vom Bremshebl schon raus lose rausgeschaut und lagen auf dem Schalthebel .... und 60 , puhhh schon Fett für solche Kisten.....
Habe noch nen bischen am FW was geändert und schon lies es sich schon ganz gut drüber bügeln 

Die Trails waren für mich am anfang schon schöne Anspruchsvoll haben aber gut spaß gemacht. Der Flow fehlt hier jedoch , flüssiges fahren war schwer möglich. Es war sehr leer, jedoch hätten die Seilbahnen jede 2te Gondel als Transportgondel nehmen sollen, da hätte sich die zeiten noch mal schön verkürzt 

War für uns ein super Tag, hat spaß gemacht und habe uns von nen profi nen paar sachen erklären und zeigen lassen !!! 

werden daß auf jeden fall mal wiederholen....


----------



## r0ckZ0r (14. Juli 2013)

War wirklich schön leer gestern. 
Hat trotz der Baustelle im oberen Teil 'ne Menge Spaß gemacht.

Fand es aber mal wieder krass anzusehen mit wie wenig Schutzausrüstung manch einer unterwegs war.
Aber vielleicht bin ich da auch nicht abgehärtet genug...


----------



## tokiido (14. Juli 2013)

jo , nur mit Helm , shorts und Sonnenbrille !!!
und das Ende, ne gebrochne schulter !!!!

hab zum Glück nur nen kleinen umfaller gehabt  wieder druff und weiter gings ....


----------



## r0ckZ0r (14. Juli 2013)

tokiido schrieb:


> jo , nur mit Helm , shorts und Sonnenbrille !!!
> und das Ende, ne gebrochne schulter !!!!
> 
> hab zum Glück nur nen kleinen umfaller gehabt  wieder druff und weiter gings ....



War das der Herr mit Muskelshirt und High-End-Demo?


----------



## tokiido (14. Juli 2013)

weiss net , war ne Gruppe von 4 leuten, die hatten sich vor uns Bike´s ausgeliehen...

müssen wohl nen paar mehr leute gestürzt sein, hab auch viele kaputte Reifen gesehn...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. Juli 2013)

So ein Schlüsselbein ist schnell hinüber, da hilft das beste Jacket oft nichts. Allerdings braucht man mit Jacket nicht noch den Schotter/Dreck aus der Pelle pulen.


----------



## nullstein (14. Juli 2013)

60 für nen Glory pro Tag?Denen fehlt doch ein Ei...


----------



## Squipy (15. Juli 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen. Als ich mich auf die Nase gelegt habe, dachte ich allerhöchstens geprellt. Dann habe ich mal gefühlt und der Knochen hat mich quasi angelacht... Zwar kein offener Bruch aber man hat es gesehen. 
Jetzt heißt es 6 Wochen Ruhe und ich dreh jetzt schon durch bei dem Wetter... Aber naja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (15. Juli 2013)

Was bitte muss man für Probleme haben mit'n Muskelshirt im Bikepark zu fahren? Sorry aber ziemlich dämlich...
Das mit den Leihrädern ist echt unter aller Sau,was sagt der Shop dazu? Den wirst ja auf die Probleme angesprochen haben?

Wie,sind denn eure Meinungen zu den Strecken?


----------



## Squipy (15. Juli 2013)

Ich bin nicht im muskelshirt runter


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Juli 2013)

Das muss ja auch nicht...


----------



## trigger666 (15. Juli 2013)

Wir wollen auch demnächst mal wieder nach Braunlage. Waren jetzt immer in Hahnenklee.

Wurde durch die auf der Homepage genannten Streckenarbeiten schon mehr Flow geschaffen? Oder fahren sich die Strecken immer noch sehr abgehackt?


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Juli 2013)

Flow wie früher, stellenweise etwas besser aber ist auch noch nicht alles fertig


----------



## Resendisback (15. Juli 2013)

Gebt dem Park doch einfach seine Zeit .. =) Was man bisher sieht sieht schon echt nett aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (15. Juli 2013)

Seine zeit? Es ist Mitte Juli,drittes Jahr vom Park wenn ich mich nicht irre...und wir nervigen Radler zählen für eine ertragreiche Wintersaison,super


----------



## harbourmastah (16. Juli 2013)

echt mal,die sollen zu sehen!!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Juli 2013)

Ihr habt echt erwartet dass ihr dieses Jahr innBraunlage noch einen vollständigen Park bekommt?
Ich ging von Anfang an davon aus dass das bis nächste Saison Baustelle sein wird...


----------



## harbourmastah (17. Juli 2013)

ähm ja klar ,schliesslich ist das ja auch die aussage der betreiber....ich bleib erstmal optimistisch statt pessimistisch...ob der komplette park fertig wird,kp.....ABER die neue jumpline sollen die fertig bekommen....mehr will ich garnicht!!!


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Juli 2013)

Den vollständigen Park gab es ja, jetzt hat man die Hälfte halt Platz gemacht, und die Preise angezogen damit die Umbauten für die Wintersaison finanziert werden,  so einfach und Mies ist es leider! 
Von der Jumpline steht ja schon bisschen was


----------



## nullstein (17. Juli 2013)

Warum regt man sich überhaupt noch über Braunlage auf?Ich war 2011 das erste Mal dort.Patziges Personal,Strecken ohne Flow,deplatzierte Kicker ohne Landung.
2012: noch mehr Kicker ohne Landung und weiterhin kein Flow.
2013: Bauarbeiten am gesamten Berg und dennoch Preiserhöhung.
Dabei hat meiner Meinung nach der obere Teil der Süd-DH immer gezeigt,welches Potential im Wurmberg steckt.
Aber so langsam muss man es doch kapiert haben,dass Braunlage für Biker nicht läuft.


----------



## fuschnick (17. Juli 2013)

Haben die echt schon die Preise angezogen? Das ist ja bitter... Ich bin trotzdem gespannt was aus all den Bauarbeiten wird und hoffe dass man nächste Saison wieder was fürs Geld geboten bekommt.


----------



## Nasum (17. Juli 2013)

@fuschnick  Ich hoffe das man was geboten bekommt, der Preis schreckt allerdings erstmal ab sofern das stimmt. Ich bin nicht bereit 33Euro zu zahlen für lange Wartezeiten, bescheidene Strecken und schlecht gelauntes Personal. 
Daran wird ein Bikepark gemessen, ich bin gerne bereit auch ein wenig mehr Geld zu zahlen wenn ich was geboten bekomme aber melken lassen für schlechten Service/Strecke usw. muss ich mich nicht. 
Ich habe teilweise immernoch den Eindruck das Biker nicht gerne gesehen werden. Wenn dann mal alles fertig ist guck ich mir den Spass mal an und dann werde ich entscheiden wie es mit mir und Braunlage weitergeht.


----------



## fuschnick (17. Juli 2013)

also mit schlecht gelaunten Personal hatte ich es nie zu tun. Ich bin aber dieses Jahr noch gar nicht dort gewesen. Wie gesagt warte ich erstmal ab, was da noch kommt.. und sehe es bis dahin ganz gelassen


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Juli 2013)

Wartezeiten waren Samstag völlig okay und Personal meistens auch, Strecken, also die, die fahrbar sind, sind auch vom Zustand gut. Allerdings bisschen mehr Flow könnte mal schnell reinbekommen aber macht Spaß, der Park hat richtig Potenzial, trotz des fehlenden Gefälle aber da muss noch bisschen was passieren für solche Preise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatal Error (17. Juli 2013)

Nasum schrieb:


> @fuschnick  Ich hoffe das man was geboten bekommt, der Preis schreckt allerdings erstmal ab sofern das stimmt. Ich bin nicht bereit 33Euro zu zahlen für lange Wartezeiten, bescheidene Strecken und schlecht gelauntes Personal. .



29,- Euro für 10  Fahrten, 4,- sind Pfand

da 90% der Nutzer (inkl. mir) keine 10 Fahrten machen, kanst Du das nächste Mal ja auch noch damit fahren....

Die Strecken in Braunlage sind ja ca. 3 x solang wie beispielsweise Winterberg....und wer fährt dort denn bitte 30x pro Tag?


----------



## harbourmastah (17. Juli 2013)

Preise gehen echt garnicht....soviel bezahl ich in Leogang auch....aber der ist auch jeden cent wert im gegensatz zu braunlage!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (17. Juli 2013)

also wenn die 29â¬ fÃ¼r braunlage gerechtfertigt sind, dann mÃ¼sste winterberg mindestens 50â¬ verlangen. die sind doch nicht ganz dicht.


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Juli 2013)

Nicht zu vergessen vier Euro für den Parkplatz


----------



## fuschnick (17. Juli 2013)

oder auch mal nen zehner für nen Strafzettel

nein.. die Preise gehen echt gar nicht, vor allem für die Baustelle momentan


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Juli 2013)

Das ist nur für die Finanzierung der schneekanonen...da muss ja auch nicht alles so ordentlich abgelaufen sein mit den Genehmigungen usw...verstehe nicht was das Problem ist das man und so ausnehmen muss....einfach traurig und verglichen mit zb wibe einfach lächerlich


----------



## Nasum (17. Juli 2013)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> 29,- Euro für 10  Fahrten, 4,- sind Pfand
> 
> da 90% der Nutzer (inkl. mir) keine 10 Fahrten machen, kanst Du das nächste Mal ja auch noch damit fahren....
> 
> Die Strecken in Braunlage sind ja ca. 3 x solang wie beispielsweise Winterberg....und wer fährt dort denn bitte 30x pro Tag?


 
Du brauchst mir nicht erzählen wieviel fahrten man da macht, bin da sehr oft gewesen, ich habe früher auch einige Bautage mitgemacht um zu sehen was man so als Fahrer mit einbringen kann...ich bin um einige Erfahrungen reicher geworden in den Jahren mit Braunlage. Meine Sympathien diesen Park gegnüber sind deutlich geschrumpft und nicht nur meine. Man kennt ja im Harz nach einiger Zeit so manche Biker. Irgendwie schafft es Braunlage aber immer wieder einen drauf zu setzen(siehe neue Preise). Alles ist Geschmackssache und mir brauch auch keiner damit kommen das man ein 4K Bike fährt oder nur 5 fahrten schafft...interessiert mich nicht. Für mich zählt was ich als Gesamtpaket Bikepark geboten bekomme. Schau ich mir andere Parks so an(SchuBe,Winterberg oder einige in Ö) dann steht für mich fest das es dort besser läuft. Ich bin mal gerne nach Braunlage gefahren weil es auch "ums Eck" ist aber leider ist das nicht mehr so aber trotz alledem werde ich mir die Sache anschauen un geb die Hoffnung nicht auf obwohl sie wieder einen Dämpfer bekommen hat.


----------



## stephan- (17. Juli 2013)

Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass man in Schladming z.B. rund 1000hm pro Abfahrt bekommt und die Tageskarte dort um die 20â¬ kostet, ist das schon bitter - aber mal konkret, von wie viel auf wie viel wurde der Preis denn wann angehoben?
Ich habe nur die (saftige) PreiserhÃ¶hung letztes (oder wars vorletztes?) Jahr mitbekommen.


----------



## Koohgie (17. Juli 2013)

Wenn der park gut ist bezahlt man auch die kohle gern. Wenn man dad ding mit spizack oder lac blanc vergleicht scheisst braunlage total ab. Sowohl streckenführung, (vor allem) Beschilderung, flow.....einteilung nach Schwierigkeitsgrad....
Achja, die baustellen Absicherung ist zum kotzen, wenn die bg dort aufläuft dann machen die den lift dicht und sperren den berg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (18. Juli 2013)

Und was sollen diese immer wiederkehrenden gebetsmühlenartig vorgetragenen Klagen jetzt bringen?


----------



## Nasum (18. Juli 2013)

Was soll dein selten dämlicher Kommentar jetzt bringen...merkste selber oder Du befindest dich hier in einem Forum und wenn halt 500 Seiten über den Mist geschrieben wird den der Bikepark verzapft hat dann ist das gut so, du musst es doch nicht lesen. Es gibt hier im Forum Bikeparkbetreiber die sich die Threads auch mal durchlesen und darauf reagieren vlt. hoffen hier auch einige darauf und ausserdem ist es gut wenn man sich mal konstruktiv auskotzen kann, auch wenn es mehrmals passiert. Es zeigt doch nur das den Leuten eigentlich was an diesem Bikepark liegt und sie liebend gern dort hinfahren würden wenn es dann mal besser läuft.


----------



## harbourmastah (18. Juli 2013)

Nasum schrieb:


> Was soll dein selten dämlicher Kommentar jetzt bringen...merkste selber oder Du befindest dich hier in einem Forum und wenn halt 500 Seiten über den Mist geschrieben wird den der Bikepark verzapft hat dann ist das gut so, du musst es doch nicht lesen. Es gibt hier im Forum Bikeparkbetreiber die sich die Threads auch mal durchlesen und darauf reagieren vlt. hoffen hier auch einige darauf und ausserdem ist es gut wenn man sich mal konstruktiv auskotzen kann, auch wenn es mehrmals passiert. Es zeigt doch nur das den Leuten eigentlich was an diesem Bikepark liegt und sie liebend gern dort hinfahren würden wenn es dann mal besser läuft.





JENAU!!!!!!!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (18. Juli 2013)

Nasum schrieb:


> Es zeigt doch nur das den Leuten eigentlich was an diesem Bikepark liegt und sie liebend gern dort hinfahren würden wenn es dann mal besser läuft.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juli 2013)

Nasum schrieb:


> ... und sie liebend gern dort hinfahren würden wenn es dann mal besser läuft.



Yepp.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (18. Juli 2013)

so siehts aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerb (18. Juli 2013)

Ich verstehe eigentlich nicht, warum nicht versucht wird, den Park zu vergrößern damit es reizvoller wird auch mal länger zu bleiben. Dann kommt auch mehr Kohle rein. Viele Biker haben ja auch Interesse Geld auszugeben, wenn es sich lohnt. Dafür müsste dann aber ein ganzheitliches Konzept her. Aber von Tourismus etc. versteht man im Westharz ja bekanntermaßen nicht so viel.


----------



## tisch (18. Juli 2013)

@Nasum
In allen Punkten 




Gerb schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eigentlich nicht, warum nicht versucht wird, den Park zu vergrößern damit es reizvoller wird auch mal länger zu bleiben. Dann kommt auch mehr Kohle rein. Viele Biker haben ja auch Interesse Geld auszugeben, wenn es sich lohnt. Dafür müsste dann aber ein ganzheitliches Konzept her. Aber von Tourismus etc. versteht man im Westharz ja bekanntermaßen nicht so viel.



Vergrößern ist hier der falsche Weg. Die Qualität muss stimmen. Qualität vor Quantität!
Und wenn die Leute zufrieden sind kann man drauf aufbauen und größer werden.

(Einer der Gründe, warum es Schulenberg als relativ kleiner Park geschafft hat so beliebt zu werden.)

MfG Timo


----------



## Koohgie (18. Juli 2013)

So ist es....


----------



## playjam (18. Juli 2013)

Gerb schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eigentlich nicht, warum nicht versucht wird, den Park zu vergrößern damit es reizvoller wird auch mal länger zu bleiben. [...]



Der Bikepark wird vergrößert.

Laut Website muss es mindestens eine neue Zufahrt zur Sesselift-Talstation geben, siehe http://wurmberg-seilbahn.de/fragen-antworten-sommer.html 


> Die neue Sesselbahn am Hexenritt sollte ab dem Sommer 2014 für eine Eliminierung der Wartezeiten sorgen, da sie an den Wochenenden für Mountainbiker geöffnet werden soll, so dass die Biker nicht mehr für jede Abfahrt die Seilbahn nehmen müssen.



In den nächsten Jahren soll zudem der kleine Winterberg auch für MTB bis nach Schierke erschlossen werden. Die Wurmberg-Seilbahn hat sich vor kurzem gerade über eine Anbindung mit einem weiteren Sessellift vom Hexenritt-Parkplatz zum kleinen Winterberg verständigt.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Juli 2013)

Tja schulenberg hat auch den Vorteil das es im Prinzip keine Wartezeiten gibt, er günstig ist, der Berg Gefälle hat...und natürlich echt gute Strecken und man macht nicht den Fehler die Biker nur als Geldgeber zu sehen


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Juli 2013)

ich war auch letzten samstag in braunlage. war eigentlich ganz ok. vlt war ich auch nur vom übermäßigen alkoholkonsum vom vorabend geblendet 
die strecken haben potential, das sollte mal genutzt werden. vor allem sollten die sich jemanden besorgen, der weiß, wie man sprünge baut. und vor allem wie man mehrere hintereinander baut. nicht kur - kurz - laaaaaaaang - kurz - lang ohne landung. ist doch kein morsespiel  
achja. schilder wären jetzt gar nicht so falsch. zum glück habe ich wen gefunden, der mir kurz erklärt hat, wo welche strecke ist. sonst wäre ich den ganzen tag singletrail mitm big bike gefahren 

whatsoever... hier gibts das video  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29826

übrigens hatte ich auch (ohne ersichtlichen grund!!!) platten 500m nach der mittelstation


----------



## tresor23 (21. Juli 2013)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1427442?in=set

Infos aus erster Hand und mehr Bilder bekommt ihr in der Facebook Gruppe gerne von uns. ich Zum Beispiel habe nicht die zeit auf zweu Hochzeiten zu tanzen und es ist ja nicht so das nichts passiert wo anders wird auch gebaut und strecken kurzfristig gesperrt nächstes jahr ist alles wieder gut mit extra lift neuen strecken und die alten werden täglich in der woche überarbeitet und auf die eine oder andere Art verbessert.  das mag nicht immer jedem recht sein aber aus Erfahrung kann man es nicht jedem recht machen... deutsche müsse meckern das ist genetisch. ... Gruß Marc


----------



## Mirko29 (21. Juli 2013)

Interpunktion ist nicht so dein Ding, oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juli 2013)

tresor23 schrieb:


> ... nächstes jahr ist alles wieder gut ... die alten werden täglich in der woche überarbeitet ...



Also nächstes Jahr dann sind die Strecken dann soweit überarbeitet, dass die vernünftig fahrbar sind? 
Das habt ihr doch in drei Jahren nicht geschafft, bevor jetzt die Planierraupe drüberfuhr.
Kaufe ich euch nicht ab. 
Der Martinschmidtberg oder wie der heisst sollte doch auch längst fertig sein.

Meiner Ansicht nach baut man erst mal ordentlich, macht dann Streckenpflege und dann kümmert man sich um neue Attraktionen - statt jedes Jahr eine neue Baustelle aufzumachen bevor auch nur annähernd irgendwas zu Ende gebaut ist.

PS: wems nicht gefällt, der meckert nicht, sondern fährt da ganz einfach nicht mehr hin.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Juli 2013)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen! Strecken wegnehmen und Preise erhöhen führt sicher nicht zum Ziel...einfach das Potenzial ausreizen dann kann richtig was draus werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Squipy (21. Juli 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Interpunktion ist nicht so dein Ding, oder?



Wow, ganz toll. Wenige mögen Trolle, aber Klug*******r mag keiner. Du bist beides... Mathematisch gesehen mögen dich dann trotzdem wenige, nicht schlecht!


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juli 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen! Strecken wegnehmen und Preise erhöhen führt sicher nicht zum Ziel...einfach das Potenzial ausreizen dann kann richtig was draus werden



Und mal Geld in die Hand nehmen und einen Profi ranlassen, der weiss wie man Flow in eine Wurzelstrecke bringt. 
An Geld scheint es ja insgesamt nicht zu fehlen, bei dem was da alles gebaut wird.
Da sollten doch 10% mal für den Bikepark über sein.


----------



## Mirko29 (21. Juli 2013)

Squipy schrieb:


> Wow, ganz toll. Wenige mögen Trolle, aber Klug*******r mag keiner. Du bist beides... Mathematisch gesehen mögen dich dann trotzdem wenige, nicht schlecht!



Als wenn du rechnen könntest...


----------



## stephan- (21. Juli 2013)

tresor23 schrieb:


> deutsche müsse meckern das ist genetisch. ... Gruß Marc



Ich kanns nicht mehr hören, steckt euch doch mal diesen Satz. Hätte in Whistler keiner gemeckert wären die nicht da, wo sie nun sind. So läufts in der Welt nunmal. Kein Gemecker, kein Fortschritt.


----------



## jaamaa (21. Juli 2013)

Ich versuche ja immer objektiv zu bleiben und halte mich deshalb bzgl. der aktuellen Strecken mit Kommentaren zurück. Ich werde mir das nächste Woche mal anschauen... 
Ansonsten bin ich aber doch der Meinung, dass die Betreibergesellschaft eine auf mich doch seltsam wirkende Marketingstrategie praktiziert. Viele Dinge kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Aber das sieht natürlich jeder anders.

Was ich aber ganz sicher behaupten kann - man kann es besser machen!

Ich war letztes WE in Breitenbrunn und bin dort im Rahmen der Trail Trophy fast alle der neu angelegten 15 Trails gefahren. Was man dort in wenigen Monaten umgesetzt hat, verdient den größten Respekt. Das sind Trails, mit Verstand gebaut, wo so ziemlich jeder seinen Spaß und Flow findet. Nicht unbedingt der reine DHler, aber die breite Masse. 

Wir hatten alle unseren Spaß... was will man mehr. Deshalb die Frage... warum schafft man das nicht hier?


----------



## Baxter75 (21. Juli 2013)

weil dort Leute mit sinn und verstand an die sache ran gegangen sind ,deshalb konnte da so etwas feines entstehen


----------



## BikeTiefling (21. Juli 2013)

tresor23 schrieb:


> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1427442?in=set
> 
> Infos aus erster Hand und mehr Bilder bekommt ihr in der Facebook Gruppe gerne von uns. ich Zum Beispiel habe nicht die zeit auf zweu Hochzeiten zu tanzen und es ist ja nicht so das nichts passiert wo anders wird auch gebaut und strecken kurzfristig gesperrt nächstes jahr ist alles wieder gut mit extra lift neuen strecken und die alten werden täglich in der woche überarbeitet und auf die eine oder andere Art verbessert.  das mag nicht immer jedem recht sein aber aus Erfahrung kann man es nicht jedem recht machen... deutsche müsse meckern das ist genetisch. ... Gruß Marc



Hi Marc,

schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen! Las hier jeden reden was er will, ich freue mich wenn ein paar Fakten und Bilder den Weg zu IBC finden! 

Wenn ich ein Bild von einem neuen Streckenabschnitt sehe bin ich neugierig und will es live testen. 

Gruß BT


----------



## Ripgid (21. Juli 2013)

die auf dem Süd-DH neu entstandenen Elemente dienen allesamt dem Flow. Man kommt insgesamt viel schneller durch und kann auch im unteren abschnitt das tempo hoch halten.

Was derzeit auf dem Freeride entsteht sieht ebenfalls sehr gut aus (4 grosse tables und davor ein Shore)



jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich versuche ja immer objektiv zu bleiben und halte mich deshalb bzgl. der aktuellen Strecken mit Kommentaren zurück. Ich werde mir das nächste Woche mal anschauen...
> Ansonsten bin ich aber doch der Meinung, dass die Betreibergesellschaft eine auf mich doch seltsam wirkende Marketingstrategie praktiziert. Viele Dinge kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Aber das sieht natürlich jeder anders.
> 
> Was ich aber ganz sicher behaupten kann - man kann es besser machen!
> ...



Seltsam dass man diejenigen, die hier permanent an den strecken rumlästern, nie im Park bzw. auf den Trails antrifft. Wo versteckt ihr euch? Fahrt ihr nur die Waldautobahnen runter?


----------



## nullstein (21. Juli 2013)

Nee wir fahren in den anderen Parks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (21. Juli 2013)

@Ripgid
Bist du jeden Tag da das du meinst jeden zu sehen???ð


----------



## tresor23 (21. Juli 2013)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61363 
wer mag kann sich es mal an schauen ohne Punkt und Komma


----------



## Ripgid (21. Juli 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> @Ripgid
> Bist du jeden Tag da das du meinst jeden zu sehen???ð



geht nicht nur mir so..


----------



## coma1976 (21. Juli 2013)

nice!


----------



## harbourmastah (22. Juli 2013)

in ca. 2 wochen werd ich auch mal hinfahren und fange schonmal an zu sparen!!!


----------



## bjoernsen (22. Juli 2013)

Also ich war am Samstag da und fand es gar nicht mal so schlecht, wie es hier immer beschrieben ist. 
Klar, durch den Umbau der Skipisten hat man nicht die Mega-Auswahl. Ob man sich nun über die Preise beschweren soll/kann finde ich dämlich. Jeder sieht die Preise und keiner muß da fahren. Das ist eben kein Sport für HartzIV-Empfänger. Das muß man sich eben leisten können. 

Zum Flow: ok, die Strecken sind schon rappelig, aber trotzdem kann man flüssig durch die Wurzel und Steine fahren. Das geht aber nur wenn auch mal anhält und sich die Passagen in Ruhe anschaut und sich dann eine Linie sucht. 
Zudem sollte man n Braunlage schon sein Fahrwerk optimal auf die Strecke einstellen. Da die Generation " hauptsache_droppen" die Federung sowieso nur dazu braucht um die Landung abzufedern, ist es klar, das viele an den Wurzeln und Steinen "hängen" bleiben und somit kein Flow aufkommt.

Ich denke aber auch das der Park noch ein paar Jahre braucht, bis er wieder ein vollwertiger Bikepark ist. 

Ach ja, und ein paar Hinweisschilder wäre in der Tat nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (22. Juli 2013)

Ich denke aber auch das der Park noch ein paar Jahre braucht, bis er wieder ein vollwertiger Bikepark ist.


sagt eigentlich schon alles !!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Juli 2013)

@tresor23 

Schöne Bilder, sieht ja vielversprechend aus. Werden wohl nächste Saison auch mal wieder kommen.


----------



## jaamaa (22. Juli 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Seltsam dass man diejenigen, die hier permanent an den strecken rumlästern, nie im Park bzw. auf den Trails antrifft. Wo versteckt ihr euch? Fahrt ihr nur die Waldautobahnen runter?



Ähm... nur mal so zur Richtigkeit.

Mit meinem Zitat vorab klingt das so als ob du mich damit meinst, obwohl du ja im Plural geschrieben hast. Ich mag das prinzipiell nicht so gern, wenn man Dinge aus dem Zusammenhang reißt .

Also wie jetzt?


----------



## fuxy (22. Juli 2013)

Was Ripgid meint ist : Seit Ihr in den letzten 3 Wochen mal in Braunlage gewesen ?
Nein ? 
Dann solltet ihr das mal schnell tun, dann würdet ihr die neuen Sachen die in die "alten " Strecken gebaut wurden, um den Flow zu erhöhen, kennen und hättet eine andere Meinung.

Momentan ließt es sich so, als seit ihr am Anfang der Saison da gewesen, und hätten die Meinung - Version 1.0 - . 

Fahrt doch nächstes WE mal hin und schaut euch die neuen Sachen mal an und bildet euch mal eine neue Meinung - Version 1.1 - 

Aber ALLE Strecken fahren !!!! Es wurde schon ne Menge ausgebessert.


----------



## jaamaa (22. Juli 2013)

Dann hast du meinen Beitrag auch nicht verstanden. 

Ich hatte mich doch in keinster Weise zu den Strecken geäußert... und sogar explizit darauf hingewiesen. Ich meinte nur, dass man es halt besser machen kann, weil ich nun ein Paradebeispiel von optimaler Streckengestaltung in kürzester Zeit gesehen habe.  Dieser ganze Heckmeck hier in BL geht ja nun schon ein paar Jahre. Ob ich nun in den letzten 3 Wochen da war oder nicht...  ändern wird sich ja dadurch  prinzipiell nichts.

Also bitte immer erst richtig lesen. Danke!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2013)

Ich werde es mir evtl. Mitte September mal angucken. Bis dahin hab ich noch so viel andere Sachen zum fahren dass mein Bigbike Staub ansetzt...


----------



## Ripgid (22. Juli 2013)

@Marcus
Sorry, part 1 war an dich gerichtet und part 2 an die nörgler..
Sieht man sich Samstag?


----------



## Resendisback (22. Juli 2013)

Ziemlich unterhaltsam. Bei manchen geht der Horizont von der Tapete bis zur Wand. 
Wartet doch einfach mal ab, bis die Baustelle für die Wintersaison fertig ist.

  @marc, schöne Bilder!


----------



## xMARTINx (22. Juli 2013)

Also ich war in den letzten zwei Wochen zweimal da, und alle Strecken sind mit nem Downhillbike ja nicht so spaßig da das Gefälle einfach fehlt. Es wurden sicher nen paar Sachen erneuert und auch gut gebaut aber trotzdem fehlt stellenweise der Fluss, der Wurmberg hat leider so gut wie kein Gefälle, umso wichtiger ist der Flow beim fahren. Spaß macht es ja auch aber trotzdem kann man mehr rausholen. 

Was eigentlich mit dem Nord-downhill bzw der "worldcupstreckw"? Da fährt doch so gut wie niemand oder?ist doch auch nicht sehr rühmlich...

Hoffe der Schneidi bringt da noch bisschen Input um das Potenzial zu nutzen. Das der obere Teil des alten Downhills weg ist, ist extrem schade, der war echt gut, na ja abwarten...nen ordentlicher Freerider ist sicher bessere Wahl in Braunlage im Moment


----------



## jaamaa (22. Juli 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @_Marcus_
> Sorry, part 1 war an dich gerichtet und part 2 an die nörgler..
> Sieht man sich Samstag?



OK, kein Thema. Aber gut, dass wir darüber gesprochen . 

Sa... keine Ahnung. Habe zwar Urlaub, aber wenn ich so in den Terminkalender schaue, hat das hier niemand berücksichtigt. Gib mir einfach Bescheid wenn du fährst... egal ob Park oder Stieg.

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (22. Juli 2013)

Schaue mir das Ganze morgen mal an um mir meine Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## xMARTINx (22. Juli 2013)

Viel Spaß... Ich werd Sonntag da sein und Karte leer machen


----------



## struppie2005 (23. Juli 2013)

hi Stephan hab dich heut gesehen wie du eingepackt hast das Zerode fällt gleich auf.


----------



## stephan- (23. Juli 2013)

Tach, ich hab dich zwar nicht gesehen, aber mal allgemein in die Runde gefragt:


Hat einer meinen schwarz-weißen Sixsixone Handschuh gefunden?  Hab den irgendwo zwischen unterem Parkplatz und Liftstation verloren, leider hat ihn niemand abgegeben bis ich abgehauen bin.



Zu den Neubauten schreib ich lieber nichts, sonst heißt es wieder, dass das Meckern genetisch bedingt sei...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (23. Juli 2013)

ist morgen oder die woche jemand da? wollte mal wieder hinfahren.


----------



## Max HBS (23. Juli 2013)

Donnerstag vielleicht


----------



## Dirty_Scott (24. Juli 2013)

Hey ja der Handschuh wurde gefunden den hat ein älteres ehepaar bei zweirad busche abgegeben die haben uns angesprochen ob wir ihn vermissen...wir waren die mit den 2 canyons torque


----------



## corra (24. Juli 2013)

wahren jetzt auch nach langer zeit mal wieder da 

mir gefällt der park überhaupt nicht , strecken sind rumpellig , nicht flüssig ,
zumteil kopflos gebaut . 

top ist wie immer der schnelle lift , super personal , und das wetter


----------



## stephan- (24. Juli 2013)

Dirty_Scott schrieb:


> Hey ja der Handschuh wurde gefunden den hat ein älteres ehepaar bei zweirad busche abgegeben die haben uns angesprochen ob wir ihn vermissen...wir waren die mit den 2 canyons torque



Ah, sehr cool. Na dann werd ich wohl diese Woche nochmal vorbeischauen müssen. Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (24. Juli 2013)

@corra
Mit welchem Lift bist Gefahren? Mit dem ich fahre der ist recht lahm ð


----------



## corra (24. Juli 2013)

bei 30 grad steht mann in winterberg schnell mal 15 min bis halbe stunde 

ich find den lift in braunlage top


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Juli 2013)

Ja stimmt sicher aber der Lift an sich ist derb langsam.


----------



## Max HBS (24. Juli 2013)

Ich finde nicht das der lift langsam ist. Man muss auch immer das wetter mit in betracht ziehen.ist es windig muss der lift langsamer gemacht werden. 
Und immernoch ist so ein lift auch dazu da um die aussicht zu genießen, auch für die touris. Wir sind nun mal nicht alleine da.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. Juli 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Also ich war am Samstag da und fand es gar nicht mal so schlecht, wie es hier immer beschrieben ist.
> Klar, durch den Umbau der Skipisten hat man nicht die Mega-Auswahl. Ob man sich nun über die Preise beschweren soll/kann finde ich dämlich. Jeder sieht die Preise und keiner muß da fahren. Das ist eben kein Sport für HartzIV-Empfänger. Das muß man sich eben leisten können.
> 
> Zum Flow: ok, die Strecken sind schon rappelig, aber trotzdem kann man flüssig durch die Wurzel und Steine fahren. Das geht aber nur wenn auch mal anhält und sich die Passagen in Ruhe anschaut und sich dann eine Linie sucht.
> ...





Endlich mal ein vernünftiger Beitrag.

War vor 2 Wochen das letzte mal da und finde auch, das die Strecken sehr viel besser zu fahren sind, als hier immer wieder bemäkelt. Die Baustellen hatten weniger Einfluss auf die Streckenführung als ich befürchtet hatte.


----------



## bjoernsen (24. Juli 2013)

corra schrieb:


> mir gefällt der park überhaupt nicht , strecken sind rumpellig , nicht flüssig ,
> zumteil kopflos gebaut .



Zum Flow: ok, die Strecken sind schon rappelig, aber trotzdem kann man flüssig durch die Wurzel und Steine fahren. Das geht aber nur wenn auch mal anhält und sich die Passagen in Ruhe anschaut und sich dann eine Linie sucht. 
Zudem sollte man in Braunlage schon sein Fahrwerk optimal auf die Strecke einstellen. Da die Generation " hauptsache_droppen" die Federung sowieso nur dazu braucht um die Landung abzufedern, ist es klar, das viele an den Wurzeln und Steinen "hängen" bleiben und somit kein Flow aufkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## struppie2005 (24. Juli 2013)

Braunlage ist schon sehr Wurzelreich mit sehr vielen steinen hab mir am Dienstag meine  hinteren Reife kaputt gefahren ( hab mir einen Stollen fast abgerissen und dadurch platten) hatte ganz schön zu tun mit meinem Liteville kbwohl ich schon das dritte mal dort war.


----------



## struppie2005 (24. Juli 2013)

Wir haben kurzen gequatscht Dirty  die Wanderer dachten die sollen da lang gehen weil da ein Wanderer auf dem Schild war dasder rot eingekreist war haben sie nicht gemerkt Deutsch konnten sie auch nicht. Als ich sie drauf angesprochen habe haben sie es aber gemerkt.


----------



## Dirty_Scott (24. Juli 2013)

Echt stuppi wir haben gequatscht...? Wenn ja wo denn 
Naja wir hatten auch zwei wanderer auf der strecke aber die sind vor angst weggesprungen..war auch besser fur die..


----------



## struppie2005 (24. Juli 2013)

Wir waren zu dritt einer von uns kam mit einem platten an. Specilized Evo und ein Enduro und mein Liteville 301


----------



## corra (25. Juli 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Zum Flow: ok, die Strecken sind schon rappelig, aber trotzdem kann man flüssig durch die Wurzel und Steine fahren. Das geht aber nur wenn auch mal anhält und sich die Passagen in Ruhe anschaut und sich dann eine Linie sucht.
> Zudem sollte man in Braunlage schon sein Fahrwerk optimal auf die Strecke einstellen. Da die Generation " hauptsache_droppen" die Federung sowieso nur dazu braucht um die Landung abzufedern, ist es klar, das viele an den Wurzeln und Steinen "hängen" bleiben und somit kein Flow aufkommt.




ich hatte mein ufo ds mit das jetzt nicht so DAS drop monster , die strecken wirken auf mich einfach ungeflegt und zumteil undurchdacht 3-4 schubkarren brechsand und hier und da mal die spitzhacke oder wurzel fräse angesetzt und alles ist butter geil ist ja das mann zimlich lange unterwegs ist runter , zb auf der monsterroller strecke geht es doch auch , keine heftigen steine , keine groben wurzeln ......


----------



## bjoernsen (25. Juli 2013)

corra schrieb:


> ich hatte mein ufo ds mit das jetzt nicht so DAS drop monster , die strecken wirken auf mich einfach ungeflegt und zumteil undurchdacht 3-4 schubkarren brechsand und hier und da mal die spitzhacke oder wurzel fräse angesetzt und alles ist butter geil ist ja das mann zimlich lange unterwegs ist runter , zb auf der monsterroller strecke geht es doch auch , keine heftigen steine , keine groben wurzeln ......



Also wenn Du keine Wurzeln haben willst, dann fahre doch Rennrad..


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Juli 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Also wenn Du keine Wurzeln haben willst, dann fahre doch Rennrad..



 
Der Harz definiert sich für mich durch Wurzel und Steine. Nur im untersten Segment kurz vor der Talstation nerven sie etwas weil man die Geschwingkeit halten muss. Und das ist mit nen sackschweren DH-Bike gar nicht so easy. Aber das ist im Wald auch so.

Und verglichen mit Hangman I in Leogang sind das echt nicht viele Wurzeln


----------



## corra (25. Juli 2013)

hanenklee kanns doch auch besser  vieleicht fahren wir lieber weiterhin nach winterberg und bischofsmais


----------



## Dirty_Scott (25. Juli 2013)

@struppi
Japp dann kann ich mich errinnern...haben die 2 Wanderer gut ersreckt sind schön aus dem weg gesprungen


----------



## Fatal Error (25. Juli 2013)

corra schrieb:


> hanenklee kanns doch auch besser  vieleicht fahren wir lieber weiterhin nach winterberg und bischofsmais



In der Zeit, die Du von Cuxhaven nach Bischofsmais brauchst kannst Du doch auch gleich nach Whistler fliegen, das nimmt sich doch bestimmt nichts ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. Juli 2013)

corra schrieb:


> hanenklee kanns doch auch besser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besser ist das wohl...


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Juli 2013)

@Turbo: kommt ihr samstag?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. Juli 2013)

Leider nein, wollen Sonntag ne Runde drehen. Voraussichtlich geht es in den Deister. (Hahnenklee und Oderbrück stehen aber auch noch zur Debatte)


----------



## Deleted 28330 (27. Juli 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Also wenn Du keine Wurzeln haben willst, dann fahre doch Rennrad..



aha, hauptsache es knallt.


----------



## Max HBS (28. Juli 2013)

wer hatn gestern da fotografiert?


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Juli 2013)

dad war fuxy


----------



## bjoernsen (29. Juli 2013)

Also ich war gestern wieder da und ich weiß nicht wie einige Leute darauf kommen, das man nicht flüssig durch kommt. 
Man muß sich eben die optimale Linie merken, den Speed mitnehmen und schon man da flowig durch....


----------



## Deleted 25931 (29. Juli 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Also ich war gestern wieder da und ich weiß nicht wie einige Leute darauf kommen, das man nicht flüssig durch kommt.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. 
Waren gestern auch mit 7 Mann da. Süd-DH ist flüssig zu fahren und trotzdem rumpelig. Genau wie ich es mag. Und andere auch. Die kleinen Anpassungen am Süd-DH sind definitiv gut geworden. Tempo verliert man quasi kaum noch. Hier und da geht sicher noch was. Aber sonst schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## Max HBS (29. Juli 2013)

Es geht halt wie bei allen anderen Strecken die Linienwahl ;-) Das es steiler sein könnte keine Frage, aber ich finde Braunlage ist ideal zum Konditions und Kraftausbau da die Strecken doch recht lang sind und vor allem zum Ende hin noch einmal alles fordern um flüssig durch die Wurzelteppiche zu kommen.

Wie erreiche ich diesen "fuxy"? Vielleicht hat er ja nen paar nette Bilder geschossen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. Juli 2013)

fuxy ist der Nickname. Schreib ihn einfach an.


----------



## Ripgid (29. Juli 2013)

Max HBS schrieb:


> Es geht halt wie bei allen anderen Strecken die Linienwahl ;-) Das es steiler sein könnte keine Frage, aber ich finde Braunlage ist ideal zum Konditions und Kraftausbau da die Strecken doch recht lang sind und vor allem zum Ende hin noch einmal alles fordern um flüssig durch die Wurzelteppiche zu kommen.
> 
> Wie erreiche ich diesen "fuxy"? Vielleicht hat er ja nen paar nette Bilder geschossen ;-)



stimmige beschreibung. habe fuxys fotos in meiner dropbox. wir haben allerdings nur fotos auf dem süd-dh gemacht. schreib mir mal mit welchem bike/outfit du unterwegs warst - ich schau dann mal ob nen foto dabei ist


----------



## mw.dd (29. Juli 2013)

Dirty_Scott schrieb:


> @struppi
> Japp dann kann ich mich errinnern...haben die 2 Wanderer gut ersreckt sind schön aus dem weg gesprungen



Ihr seid echte Helden...


----------



## Max HBS (29. Juli 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> stimmige beschreibung. habe fuxys fotos in meiner dropbox. wir haben allerdings nur fotos auf dem süd-dh gemacht. schreib mir mal mit welchem bike/outfit du unterwegs warst - ich schau dann mal ob nen foto dabei ist



Grünes Gambler, war das einzige da ;-)


----------



## Dirty_Scott (30. Juli 2013)

> Ihr seid echte Helden...


  @mw.dd
Irgendein Problem???


----------



## mw.dd (30. Juli 2013)

Dirty_Scott schrieb:


> @mw.dd
> Irgendein Problem???



Ja. Wo das liegt, solltest Du aber selbst bemerken, wenn Du das von mir zitierte nochmal durchliest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty_Scott (30. Juli 2013)

> Ja. Wo das liegt, solltest Du aber selbst bemerken, wenn Du das von mir zitierte nochmal durchliest.


 
diese Wanderer haben auf der strecke nix zu suchen!!!
Ist extra ausgewiesen das da Fußgänger nix zu suchen haben!!!
Also....?


----------



## stephan- (30. Juli 2013)

Da ich nun zwei mal dort war, geb ich nun mal Meinung zu den Veränderungen ab:

Die Änderungen auf der Süd-DH find ich zum Großteil mal wieder ziemlich sinnfrei. Da wurden mal wieder mit recht viel Aufwand ziemlich miese BMX-Sprünge gebaut, die leider überhaupt keinen Sinn machen auf einer DH Strecke. Das kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, da werden Rohstoffe und viel Arbeitszeit eingesetzt und trotzdem wird wieder nur Käse gebaut. 
Warum macht man es nicht gleich richtig, wenn man schon so viel Zeit in den Bau eines Tables steckt?

Ähnlich ist es mit der großen, neuen Table-Line. Schon beim ersten Ansehen wirkt sie etwas unstimmig und genau so fährt sie sich.
Kurz, lang, kurz, mittellang. 
Das ist einfach nicht flüssig. Wenn der Speed für den ersten Table wunderbar passt kommt man nicht über den zweiten drüber, dafür aber noch über den dritten.
Wenn die Geschwindigkeit für den 2. Table passen soll, muss man den ersten entweder ins Flat donnern oder ihn eben geschickt wegdrücken und vor dem dritten muss man dann merklich verzögern, um nicht ins Flat zu bomben. Mag sein, dass es auch Fahrtechnik-Asse gibt, die alle Tables kriegen, indem sie 1 und 3 vollständig wegscrubben und am 2. dann richtig reißen. 
Gerade im Hinblick auf unerfahrene Fahrer und eine möglichst hohe Allgemeintauglichkeit sind diese Tables mal wieder eine glatte 6, denn das fährt sich einfach unflüssig und unausgewogen. 
Da fehlt mir leider mal wieder völlig das Verständnis für. 
Eine Tableline die gut gebaut ist fährt man oben an und dann sind die Tables entweder alle gleich lang, oder die Länge nimmt mit jedem Table ein wenig zu. Sowas fährt sich auch für Anfänger gut, da man nicht viel falsch machen kann. Je weniger man das Pedal oder die Bremse braucht, desto größer ist das Flowgefühl und desto eher "passt es" gefühlt. Hier mal wieder nicht der Fall.
Auf einer Skipiste würde auch niemand zuerst kurz, dann sehr lang und dann wieder kurz bauen, da die Fahrer sich reihenweise verletzen würden. Warum wird das für Bikes so gemacht?
Die Tables sind endlich mal schön groß und schön breit (-> Sicherheit), aber dann werden solche Fehler gemacht. Ich finds einfach schade, darum poste ich hier auch meine Meinung, evtl. können die ja noch umgebuddelt werden.

Nachdem ich sonst nie die Kritik über Personal an Liften nachvollziehen konnte ist es mir an diesen beiden Tagen allerdings auch negativ aufgefallen, wie das Personal sich verhält und benimmt. Will da nun nicht im Detail drauf eingehen, aber da wäre auch einiges an Verbesserungspotential


----------



## harbourmastah (30. Juli 2013)

kotz dich ruhig aus,vielleicht würden personelle veränderungen den bikern zu gute kommen und somit auch deren umsatz!! 

Was mich jetzt aber quasi schockt ist die aussage über die neue table-line......wenn es wirklich so ist wie du beschrieben hast (man sieht ja bereits auf bildern das die tables unterschiedlich auseinanderliegen) , was ich dir gerne glaube.........dann überlege ich mir das nochmal mein geld dort vorbeizubringen!!! Echt echt schade!!!!


----------



## stephan- (30. Juli 2013)

Solltest sie ruhig selbst ausprobieren und dir eine eigene Meinung bilden. 

Ich finds auch ansonsten nicht so schlimm, wie man manchmal hört. Habe dort Spaß, komme überall flüssig durch und es ist gutes Ausdauertraining. Aber es ist mir einfach ein Dorn im Auge, dass sie aus den etlichen!!! Baufehlern der ganzen letzten Jahre einfach nicht zu lernen scheinen.


----------



## harbourmastah (30. Juli 2013)

wird gemacht,danke für deinen erfahrungsbericht!


----------



## nullstein (30. Juli 2013)

Dirty_Scott schrieb:


> diese Wanderer haben auf der strecke nix zu suchen!!!
> Ist extra ausgewiesen das da Fußgänger nix zu suchen haben!!!
> Also....?



Es ist ja richtig,dass die Wanderer nichts auf der Strecke (zu ihrer eigenen und unserer Sicherheit) zu suchen haben,ABER die Art und Weise,wie du hier scheinbar stolz herausposaunst,dass ihr sie ordentlich erschreckt habt,ist einfach traurig.Bremsen,die Leute auf ihren Irrtum hinweisen und danach wieder Vollgas hätte es wohl auch getan.
Aber so wirklich wundert es mich nicht bei dir...


----------



## xMARTINx (30. Juli 2013)

Ich hab das auch schon erlebt, ich konnte grad so noch bremsen...traurig das Schilder einfach ignoriert werden, das geht auch mal schnell schief


----------



## dwe60 (30. Juli 2013)

Denkt mal drüber nach wieviel Schilder von Bikern ignoriert werden 

Bei solchem Denken und Verhalten ist es kein Wunder das wir Biker immer die bösen sind - Strecken gesperrt werden und die Gründung einer IG dringend nötig geworden ist


----------



## knoerrli (30. Juli 2013)

dwe60 schrieb:


> ...
> Bei solchem Denken und Verhalten ist es kein Wunder das wir Biker immer die bösen sind - Strecken gesperrt werden und die Gründung einer IG dringend nötig geworden ist


----------



## BikeTiefling (30. Juli 2013)

Dirty_Scott schrieb:


> diese Wanderer haben auf der strecke nix zu suchen!!!
> Ist extra ausgewiesen das da Fußgänger nix zu suchen haben!!!
> Also....?







nullstein schrieb:


> Es ist ja richtig,dass die Wanderer nichts auf der Strecke (zu ihrer eigenen und unserer Sicherheit) zu suchen haben,ABER die Art und Weise,wie du hier scheinbar stolz herausposaunst,dass ihr sie ordentlich erschreckt habt,ist einfach traurig.Bremsen,die Leute auf ihren Irrtum hinweisen und danach wieder Vollgas hätte es wohl auch getan.
> Aber so wirklich wundert es mich nicht bei dir...





dwe60 schrieb:


> Denkt mal drüber nach wieviel Schilder von Bikern ignoriert werden
> 
> Bei solchem Denken und Verhalten ist es kein Wunder das wir Biker immer die bösen sind - Strecken gesperrt werden und die Gründung einer IG dringend nötig geworden ist



+ knoerrli + BT = 4 zu 1 Es besteht Hofnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Juli 2013)

das mit den tables kann ich bestätigen.  Absprung ok. Längen auch aber in falscher Anordnung passt nicht zum tempo. den 4ten sogar hinter der landung gelandet wenn man leicht aktiv abspringt.  aber soll ja noch überarbeitet werden hab ich gehört.


----------



## stephan- (30. Juli 2013)

Ist eben die Frage, inwiefern "Überarbeitung" einem komplett neuen Aufbau ähnelt. Find das nach wie vor unbegreiflich, man muss sich doch nur mal ins Auto setzen und mal ein paar andere Parks abklappern. Oder den Deister. Oder mal ein paar Berichte über Whistler lesen. Das muss doch teilweise Absicht sein... und das, obwohl da Geld in die Hand genommen wird. Aber lieber zum Fenster raushauen, als es direkt 100% geil zu gestalten, oder wie? 

Der Ski-Sprung hinter der Table-Line sieht allerdings jetzt schon lecker aus. Bin gespannt, wie der nachher aussieht, wenn er fertig ist.


----------



## Baxter75 (30. Juli 2013)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Denkt mal drüber nach wieviel Schilder von Bikern ignoriert werden
> 
> Bei solchem Denken und Verhalten ist es kein Wunder das wir Biker immer die bösen sind - Strecken gesperrt werden und die Gründung einer IG dringend nötig geworden ist



Dieter ,das sehe ich aber anders ,man darf nen Bikepark mit den Strecken im Harz nich vergleichen ..Wanderer haben nix auf den Strecken im Park zu suchen.


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juli 2013)

Naja, vielleicht wäre ja weniger mehr!

Man hat zwar überall diese kleinen Schildchen plaziert... mehrfach an den Einstiegen, aber irgendwann wird das nicht mehr wahrgenommen. Reizüberflutung! 
Ein größeres Schild auf dem ausdrücklich auf das Verbot (und auch die Gefahr die durch ein Missachten entstehen kann) hingewiesen wird, ist doch viel effektiver und sollte auch Beachtung finden.

Habe heute auch mindestens 5 mal Leute (auch mit Kindern) auf den Strecken gesehen.


----------



## Baxter75 (30. Juli 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht wäre ja weniger mehr!
> 
> Man hat zwar überall diese kleinen Schildchen plaziert... mehrfach an den Einstiegen, aber irgendwann wird das nicht mehr wahrgenommen. Reizüberflutung!
> Ein größeres Schild auf dem ausdrücklich auf das Verbot (und auch die Gefahr die durch ein Missachten entstehen kann) hingewiesen wird, ist doch viel effektiver und sollte auch Beachtung finden.
> ...



Wehe man würde eins von den Kindern zb umfahren ,dann is das geschrei groß ...
Es muss erst richtig etwas passieren ,bevor sich da an den Schildern etwas ändert ...
Bevor ich ,wegen solchen " Idioten" mich ernsthaft verletze(Stürze) ,würde ich wen mit reissen .... damit nich nur ich etwas davon hab ... hoffe dann wissen sie,was sie falsch gemacht haben ...ich weiß,das sieht jeder anders


----------



## mw.dd (30. Juli 2013)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> + knoerrli + BT + mw.dd = 5 zu 1 Es besteht Hofnung!



Egal, ob die Wanderer was falsch gemacht haben: Deren Maßregelung ist nicht unser Bier. Und wenn ich noch solche Heldengeschichten wie die oben lese, wird mir schlecht...

Nebenbei: Die Wegweisung ist auch für Wanderer nicht wirklich gut; abgesehen davon gehen die ebenfalls ungern auf Schotterstrassen. Und wer den Hintergrund der Schilder nicht kennt (wir sind in der Gondel schon gefragt worden "wo fahrt ihr eigentlich?"), ist auch sicher eher bereit, mal eines zu übersehen/ignorieren.

Damit meine ich jetzt übrigens nicht, das ich mehr Fußgänger auf den Trails möchte; soviel Anstand, trotzdem vorsichtig an Fußgänger heranzufahren und diese freundlich anzusprechen, sollte aber jeder MTBiker haben.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (30. Juli 2013)

Manchmal gibt es dort aber auch ziemlich knappe Geschichten. Habe ich selbst einmal erlebt. Das war nach der zweiten Wegquerung in dem etwas steileren Stück. Ich bin um die Kurve gekommen, Sicht hinter die Kurve war praktisch 0, und plötzlich stand eine Gruppe von Wanderern vor mir. Ist eine knappe Geschichte gewesen...

Ein großes Schild unten im Eingangsbereich vom Lift oder kleine in den Gondeln, sowie ordentliche Beschilderung an den Trails, dann sollte das auch funktionieren.
Aber wie Baxter75 schon sagt, es muss erst etwas passieren.


----------



## struppie2005 (30. Juli 2013)

Letzte Woche hatte ich nicht deutsch sprechende Wanderer die haben die kleinen Schilder gesehen mit dem Wanderer drauf und die dachten Sie sollen da lang gehen den kleine. Roten Kreis habe. Sie nicht gesehen. Deutlich größere Schilder mit Warnungen in deutsch und englisch sowie Schilder am ein und Ausstieg der Seilbahn sollte zum großen Teil für Abhilfe sorgen. Ich weise aber auch Wanderer freundlich darauf hin. Ich möchte das mein Sport überall toleriert wird also sollten wir anfangen in unserem Revier nett zu sein. Das schafft ein gutes Bild für uns biker und deutlich mehr Verständniss.


----------



## nullstein (30. Juli 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Wehe man würde eins von den Kindern zb umfahren ,dann is das geschrei groß ...
> Es muss erst richtig etwas passieren ,bevor sich da an den Schildern etwas ändert ...
> Bevor ich ,wegen solchen " Idioten" mich ernsthaft verletze(Stürze) ,würde ich wen mit reissen .... damit nich nur ich etwas davon hab ... hoffe dann wissen sie,was sie falsch gemacht haben ...ich weiß,das sieht jeder anders



Neandertaler?
Teilweise wird hier ein Schwachsinn abgeliefert,dass man sich fremdschämt.
Ich seh jeden Tag Radfahrer,die sämtliche rote Ampeln sowie Verkehrsregeln ignorieren.Ebenso grad in Saalbach lautet Superhelden,die vom Trail kommend mit Topspeed den Forstweg runterjagen,wo mein kleiner Sohn läuft.Spricht man die Leute an,erntet man nur dumme Sprüche.
Was will ich damit sagen?Auf beiden Seiten werden Fehler gemacht und niemand von uns rennt perfekt durchs Leben,also spart euch so ein hohles Zeug wie:"dann reiß (schreibt man übrigens mit ß und nicht mit ss)  ich wenigstens jemanden mit".
Das bringt niemanden weiter und wird mit Sicherheit nicht zur Harmonie beitragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (30. Juli 2013)

struppie2005 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche hatte ich nicht deutsch sprechende Wanderer die haben die kleinen Schilder gesehen mit dem Wanderer drauf und die dachten Sie sollen da lang gehen den kleine. Roten Kreis habe. Sie nicht gesehen. Deutlich größere Schilder mit Warnungen in deutsch und englisch sowie Schilder am ein und Ausstieg der Seilbahn sollte zum großen Teil für Abhilfe sorgen. Ich weise aber auch Wanderer freundlich darauf hin. *Ich möchte das mein Sport überall toleriert wird also sollten wir anfangen in unserem Revier nett zu sein. Das schafft ein gutes Bild für uns biker und deutlich mehr Verständniss*.



mit dem letzten satz haste ja vollkommend recht ..aber ich gehe extra in nen Park ,um nich auf Wanderer zutreffen und will einfach nur laufen lassen und nich ständig im Kopf haben müssen ,oh an der nächsten ecke könnte ja einer oder mehrer stehen ..

Klare eindeutige Beschilderung ,mehr Sprachig und gut is ..wer sich dann doch auf der strecke befindet und umgefahren wird ,is selber schuld und sollte für den Schaden des Bikes aufkommen


----------



## Deleted 104857 (30. Juli 2013)

@nullstein:


----------



## Baxter75 (30. Juli 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Neandertaler?
> Teilweise wird hier ein Schwachsinn abgeliefert,dass man sich fremdschämt.
> Ich seh jeden Tag Radfahrer,die sämtliche rote Ampeln sowie Verkehrsregeln ignorieren.Ebenso grad in Saalbach lautet Superhelden,die vom Trail kommend mit Topspeed den Forstweg runterjagen,wo mein kleiner Sohn läuft.Spricht man die Leute an,erntet man nur dumme Sprüche.
> Was will ich damit sagen?Auf beiden Seiten werden Fehler gemacht und niemand von uns rennt perfekt durchs Leben,also spart euch so ein hohles Zeug wie:"dann reiß (schreibt man übrigens mit ß und nicht mit ss)  ich wenigstens jemanden mit".
> Das bringt niemanden weiter und wird mit Sicherheit nicht zur Harmonie beitragen.



wie man was schreibt is mir scheiß egal ,in einem Park haben sie auf jeden fall nix zu suchen und dein vergleich is ja lächerlich ,nen Bikepark mit roten Ampeln ect zu vergleichen ...Das mit dem Forstwegen ,sehe ich ja genau so ..Man kann dort laufen lassen ,wenn's frei is ,tauchen Fussgänger/Wanderer auf ,Tempo drosseln


----------



## nullstein (30. Juli 2013)

Und der Nächste erzählt,dass er in einen Park um laufen zu lassen und nietet die langsameren Fahrer um,oder wie?Aber vermutlich bist du der schnellste,größte und geilste Hecht im Park.Entschuldige bitte,aber bei solch einer gequirlten,intoleranten und testosterongeschwängerten Kacke platzt mir der Kragen.Es soll auch Menschen geben,die unseren Sport nicht kennen und sich somit der Gefahren nicht bewusst sind.
Warum mein Vergleich,der mehr ein Beispiel war,lächerlich ist,versteh ich nicht.Machst du nie etwas falsch im Leben?Falls doch,wie möchtest du auf deine Fehler hingewiesen werden?
Aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen,wie die Antwort lautet...


----------



## xMARTINx (30. Juli 2013)

Geht's??? Was bitte ist dein Problem?
Wenn ich im bikepark fahre dann konzentriere ich mich auf die Strecke und lasse es laufen, und gucke nicht permanent ob irgendwo nen Rentner hinter der Kurve vorkommt denn dann brauche ich nicht auf ne abgesperrte Strecke fahren oder? 
Klar wenn ich jemanden sehen Bremse ich auch aber wenn nicht ist es für beide Seiten unschön aber dem Biker muss man da sicher keinen Vorwurf machen


----------



## nullstein (30. Juli 2013)

Du verstehst mich nicht,oder?Klar geh ich in einen Park um es laufen zu lassen,ABER die Art und Weise,wie hier offensichtlich mit "Falschgängern" umgegangen wird,finde ich falsch.Sehe ich jemanden auf der Strecke,halte ich an und erkläre ihm die Situation.Fertig.Nichts mit vorbeiballern,erschrecken oder gar umnieten.Darum geht es.Mehr nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (30. Juli 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Du verstehst mich nicht,oder?Klar geh ich in einen Park um es laufen zu lassen,ABER die Art und Weise,wie hier offensichtlich mit "Falschgängern" umgegangen wird,finde ich falsch.Sehe ich jemanden auf der Strecke,halte ich an und erkläre ihm die Situation.Fertig.Nichts mit vorbeiballern,erschrecken oder gar umnieten.Darum geht es.Mehr nicht!



Fürs aufklären is das Betreiber personal da nich die ,die spaß haben wollen ,sprich die Biker ..
Möchte dich mal sehen ,ob du immer noch so vesrtändnis voll bist ,wenn du mal in eine Situation kommst und da durch zu schaden kommst..rappelst dich sicherlich erst mal auf und spielst den Moralapostel ,von wegen ,hier dürft ihr euch nich aufhalten ect ..da sich nich lache


----------



## Dirty_Scott (30. Juli 2013)

Köstlich was hier so geschrieben wird...und wieder was angezettelt


----------



## nullstein (30. Juli 2013)

@Baxter75:
Das habe ich nie behauptet,aber zusammenhängende Wörter richtig zu verstehen,scheint offensichtlich nicht deine Stärke zu sein.
Fahrt ignorant durchs Leben,pocht auf euer Recht und markiert die Helden.Aber immer schön heulen,wenn man euch genauso begegnet.

Aber ich halte mich nun raus und genieß meinen Abend und freu mich auf den morgigen Parktag


----------



## struppie2005 (30. Juli 2013)

Baxter bist nen bissel kolerisch? Dir muss doch bewusst sein das der Betreiber nicht überall auf der Strecke anwesend sein kann. im übriegen zahlst du für die Seilbahn Benutzung nicht für den Park. Ich finde es auch nicht gut wenn da Wanderer sind aber man ja.  Sie in eine. Normalen Ton darauf hinweisen


----------



## stephan- (30. Juli 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Geht's??? Was bitte ist dein Problem?
> Wenn ich im bikepark fahre dann konzentriere ich mich auf die Strecke und lasse es laufen, und gucke nicht permanent ob irgendwo nen Rentner hinter der Kurve vorkommt denn dann brauche ich nicht auf ne abgesperrte Strecke fahren oder?
> Klar wenn ich jemanden sehen Bremse ich auch aber wenn nicht ist es für beide Seiten unschön aber dem Biker muss man da sicher keinen Vorwurf machen




Ein Bikepark ist - außerhalb von Rennen mit Flatterband und Leuten, die kritische Stellen bewachen - KEINE abgesperrte Strecke, auf denen du fahren darfst, wie es dir beliebt. Gilt genauso für baxter.
Ich weiß nicht woher ihr eure Weisheit nehmt, aber wenn ihr auf einem Bikeparktrail jemanden über den Haufen fahrt, dann seid IHR vor Gericht dran. Denn ihr seid schneller, stärker und müsst daher Rücksicht nehmen, völlig egal, ob der Fußgänger dort eigentlich nicht hätte sein dürfen.

Bleibt einfach mal locker, es passiert nunmal, dass sich Leute verirren. Anhalten, Problem erklären und gut ist. Die meisten Leute sind dankbar, wenn man sie freundlich auf ihre Fehler hinweist.


----------



## xMARTINx (30. Juli 2013)

Na ja wenn ich durch solch jemanden in eine blöde Situation komme und mich verletze bin ich auch der doofe. In Braunlage stand an den meisten Kreuzungen zu den Forstwegen das das betreten der Strecken verboten ist,weis nicht ob die Schilder noch vorhanden sind. Klar wenn ich jemanden sehe werde ich ihn sicher nicht umfahren aber meine Aufgabe ist es nicht die Leute von Strecken fernzuhalten. Na ja so oft kommt es zum Glück nicht vor...die meisten gucken von weiten und denken sich wie bekloppt wir sind


----------



## stephan- (30. Juli 2013)

Die Fußgänger können aber genau so wenig für die schlechte Beschilderung wie wir Biker. Da ist die Seilbahn schuld, daher kann man die Verirrten dann einfach freundlich darauf hinweisen und gut ist... es ist nicht so, dass die sehen "Okay, da darf ich nicht rein, das ist ein Fahrradweg, hier geh ich nun aus Prinzip hoch" - die meisten Leute sind froh, wenn ihnen keine Radler begegnen und sie setzen sich ungern absichtlich irgendeiner Gefahr aus. Also, freundlich bleiben und ein gutes Miteinander erzeugen.


----------



## Ripgid (30. Juli 2013)

stephan- schrieb:


> Die Fußgänger können aber genau so wenig für die schlechte Beschilderung wie wir Biker. Da ist die Seilbahn schuld, daher kann man die Verirrten dann einfach freundlich darauf hinweisen und gut ist... es ist nicht so, dass die sehen "Okay, da darf ich nicht rein, das ist ein Fahrradweg, hier geh ich nun aus Prinzip hoch" - die meisten Leute sind froh, wenn ihnen keine Radler begegnen und sie setzen sich ungern absichtlich irgendeiner Gefahr aus. Also, freundlich bleiben und ein gutes Miteinander erzeugen.



das sollte hier als abschluss so stehen bleiben.. klärt den rest doch bitte per PN und haltet den Thread sauber. danke!


----------



## Magura952 (31. Juli 2013)

Das Wanderer sich auf die Strecken in Braunlage verirren ist mehr als bekannt und wird von meiner Seite auch stehts freundlich "ermahnt" zu beachten das dies nicht erlaubt ist.

Was jedoch dieses Wochenende passiert grenz an Volksverblödung.

Einradfahrer können die Strecke gerne nutzen sollten aber (das gilt für jeden Nutzer eines Bikeparks) nicht zu viert mitten auf der Strecke zu stehen haben und patu nicht aus dem Weg zu gehen. 

Damit nicht genug. Nach der halbe Tag mit dem Blockieren der Strecke verbracht wurde, nahm man den Köter mit auf die Strecke und ließ diesen frei herum laufen....
Nachdem nicht nur ich fast zweimal das Vieh platt gemacht habe da es plötzlich vor das Rad sprang habe ich die Truppe richtig zur Sau gemacht! 

An einem Punkt ist schluss. Und siehe da. Die Damen und Herren gingen plötzlich zur Seite wenn andere Fahrer kamen, das Viehzeug kam in den Bulli und wurde nur auf dem Parkplatz an der Leine geführt. 

Jetzt werden einige sagen: Nettes darauf hin weisen hätte es auch getan...

Irrtum! Zwei Mitfahrer in der Gondel hatten bereits berichtet das sie es bereits mehrmals den Einradfahrern und gleichzeitigen Hundebesitzern gesagt hatten, diese jedoch vollkommen uninteressiert darauf reagiert hätten.

In den Zusammenhang danke ich meinem äußerst lauten und kräftigen Sprachorgan, das scheinbar dann doch den Unterschied zu nett und freundlich ausgemacht hat.


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Juli 2013)

Tja wer es nicht kapiert muss fühlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (31. Juli 2013)

ganz ehrlich .....mir dürfte das nicht passieren.....ZORN5000!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mfgoods (31. Juli 2013)

hier eine kleine lektüre, die vor der erstbefahrung im park beachtung finden sollte:
http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/agb.php
juristisch gesehen nicht ohne defizit, so oder ähnlich aber in allen parks deutschlands anwendbar.


----------



## Magura952 (5. August 2013)

Welches Talent ist denn bitte auf die Idee gekommen beim Startplateu des Freeride, vor und hinter der Dropbatterie alle Wurzeln und Steine rauszureißen und umzuflügen ?! 

Den Verantwortlichen bitte kräftig in den Arsch treten. Jene die da bauen sollen sich endlich professionelle Hilfe an Land ziehen...*ankopgpack*


----------



## harbourmastah (5. August 2013)

nächstes WE werd ich mir auch endlich mal ein Bild machen .....gibt es eindrücke vom letzten WE von euch!??


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. August 2013)

@harbourmastah

Schau mal das Video an, ist glaube ich relativ aktuell


----------



## harbourmastah (5. August 2013)

Alles klar , danke ! ist das die "große" table line in dem video von der schon soviel gesprochen wurde ???


----------



## phlipsn (5. August 2013)

Hey,

na das ist die alte nach den Shoreelementen mitten im Wald auf halber Höhe.....

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## harbourmastah (5. August 2013)

also die bis letzter saison kaum springbaren BMX/dirt-line....ein glück.......gibt es eindrücke von der neuen table-line!?


----------



## stephan- (5. August 2013)

Habe auf der Seite vorher etwas zu der neuen Tableline geschrieben. Das Video sieht nicht aktuell aus, da der Teil, der im Startscreenshot zu sehen ist, aktuell nicht befahrbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernsen (5. August 2013)

Magura952 schrieb:


> Welches Talent ist denn bitte auf die Idee gekommen beim Startplateu des Freeride, vor und hinter der Dropbatterie alle Wurzeln und Steine rauszureißen und umzuflügen ?!
> 
> Den Verantwortlichen bitte kräftig in den Arsch treten. Jene die da bauen sollen sich endlich professionelle Hilfe an Land ziehen...*ankopgpack*



Wie jetzt? Als ich am Freitag da war, schien alles noch wie immer.


----------



## stephan- (5. August 2013)

Gut, das Video scheint doch aktuell zu sein. Sieht so aus, als hätten sie dort alles planiert, @bjoernsen schau mal ins Video.


----------



## Magura952 (5. August 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Als ich am Freitag da war, schien alles noch wie immer.



Dann waren se am Samstag fleißig...ist alles total lockere Erde, Wurzeln alle weg..


----------



## bjoernsen (5. August 2013)

Magura952 schrieb:


> Dann waren se am Samstag fleißig...ist alles total lockere Erde, Wurzeln alle weg..



Darf ja wohl nicht war sein, fangen die jetzt auch an "Waldautobahnen" zu bauen?

So nach dem Motto: Die Dirtjump Kids müssen ja auch mit ihren Rädern da runter fahren können???


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. August 2013)

Ich sehe das gar nicht so schlimm. Die Freeride darf ruhig ein wenig lockerer werden, dafür dann mal ordentliche Sprünge und Drops mit Landung. Wer sich das rütteln und vibrieren wünscht kann ja auf eine der beiden DH oder den Singletrail.

Aber gerne mehr Videos! Vielleicht überlege ich es mir dann dieses Jahr mal vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## stephan- (5. August 2013)

Also gerade den Teil nach der Dropbox fand ich sehr sehr rumpelig, da hat es einen schon richtig durchgeschüttelt wenn man da schneller war. Und in eine Landung (und den direkten Auslauf) gehören auch keine dicken Wurzeln oder Steine - daher Daumen hoch, wenn das dort nun etwas flüssiger wird. Andererseits hatte diese extreme durchschütteln auch einen Reiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (5. August 2013)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Ich sehe das gar nicht so schlimm. Die Freeride darf ruhig ein wenig lockerer werden, dafür dann mal ordentliche Sprünge und Drops mit Landung. Wer sich das rütteln und vibrieren wünscht kann ja auf eine der beiden DH oder den Singletrail.
> 
> Aber gerne mehr Videos! Vielleicht überlege ich es mir dann dieses Jahr mal vorbei zu schauen.



Es gibt doch nur noch den Racetrack...ach und der war am Sonntag auch gesperrt. Der Singletrail entspricht nicht meinem Geschmack. 
Die andere DH strecke ist ja dem Skigebiet zum opfer gefallen

Ich sehe in dieser Aktion eher eine Mainstreamaktion. In Winterberg bestens zu sehen wird alles platt gemacht und einfacher damit bloß Mama und Papa mit Jeremy-Pascal auch darunter kommen. Es soll für jeden befahrbar sein, das war es auch. Man konnte easy an allen Wurzeln, steinen und den Drops dran vorbei fahren-> LINKS. 

Jetzt kann man da fast mit nem Bobycar runter. Es bleibt zu hoffen das es einige male kräftig regnet und alles sauberwäscht, dann wird das problem der Fahrrinnen entstehen und es wird ein neues Problem auftauchen :/


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. August 2013)

Ach was? Das war die beste Strecke im ganzen Park! Na dann wird das erst nächstes Jahr wieder was.


----------



## Magura952 (5. August 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @harbourmastah
> 
> Schau mal das Video an, ist glaube ich relativ aktuell



Richtig gut gefahren ! Vorallem die Northshore. Seid nem schweren Absturz auf solchen Dingern hab ich ne panische Angst davor...


----------



## stephan- (5. August 2013)

Magura952 schrieb:


> Ich sehe in dieser Aktion eher eine Mainstreamaktion. In Winterberg bestens zu sehen wird alles platt gemacht und einfacher damit bloß Mama und Papa mit Jeremy-Pascal auch darunter kommen.






Klick mal auf den Winterberg-Thread, dort heulen gerade alle rum, weil das Steinfeld schwerer wurde und man nicht mehr einfach drübersegeln kann.

Und davon ab würde eine leichte und nicht ruppige Strecke Braunlage sehr gut tun. Es geht um Alternativen, ich habe wenig Lust den ganzen Tag nur Wurzelgeballer zu fahren, wenn es also noch eine Strecke mit schön weichem Waldboden, oder eben eine Brechsandpiste gäbe, würde ich das sofort befürworten. Die Mischung machts.


----------



## xMARTINx (5. August 2013)

Ne brechsandpiste??? Wozu?


----------



## Magura952 (5. August 2013)

stephan- schrieb:


> Klick mal auf den Winterberg-Thread, dort heulen gerade alle rum, weil das Steinfeld schwerer wurde und man nicht mehr einfach drübersegeln kann.
> 
> Und davon ab würde eine leichte und nicht ruppige Strecke Braunlage sehr gut tun. Es geht um Alternativen, ich habe wenig Lust den ganzen Tag nur Wurzelgeballer zu fahren, wenn es also noch eine Strecke mit schön weichem Waldboden, oder eben eine Brechsandpiste gäbe, würde ich das sofort befürworten. Die Mischung machts.



Aber nicht zum Nachteil der anderen Strecken. Sollen die halt so eine Piste bauen aber dafür nicht die anderen Strecken, für die die meisten Leute dahin fahren und für die der Harz charakteristisch ist, abreißen. 

Winterberg ist eh ein Spezialfall... Die würden auch gerade kurven bauen wenn genug rum geheult wird...


----------



## harbourmastah (5. August 2013)

Material schonen!LOL


----------



## stephan- (5. August 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ne brechsandpiste??? Wozu?




Weil es mehr Leute anzieht und weil es eine nette Abwechlung ist, wie ich schon sagte...


----------



## Deleted 25931 (5. August 2013)

Das erwähnte plattgemachte Stück dient doch sicher nur dazu, dass man die geschaufelten, momentan aber nicht ganz fertigen Anlieger besser nimmt. 
Wenn das 3-4mal kräftig geregnet hat, wird es da oben sicher wieder rumpeln.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (5. August 2013)

ich sehe das auch nicht so kritisch. lieber ein paar gute kurven aus brechsand wo es passt als immer nur geradeaus über wurzeln ballern. und mit fahrkönnen hat das nichts zu tun, meiner erfahrung nach wollens gerade anfänger ruppig haben, nach dem motto "hauptsache es scheppert". und kurven werden auch erst ab einer gewissen fahrkönnensstufe interessant.

sowas finde ich gut:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/325713


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (5. August 2013)

Sowas find ich auch gut.....aber dann wird die hälfte der Leute  wieder rumheulen..." nda sinnnd nja ga kaine Wuzzeln"...."und überall schoaw diner"


----------



## stephan- (5. August 2013)

Das letzte, was die Bikeparks im Harz unbedingt brauchen, ist eine Wurzelstrecke. Die hat jeder. Eine richtig gute Brechsandpiste wäre hingegen ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, das neue Kunden anzieht, abseits der DH-Fraktion. Siehe Willingen, Whistler, BMais, Hafjell... diese Parks sind nicht wegen ihrer harten DH Strecken so groß. Und auf Fotos/Videos im Netz sieht man in der Regel auch die selben Strecken immer wieder und das sind ebenfalls nicht die harten DH Strecken.
Aktuell hat Schulenberg die einizig vernünftige Strecke, auf der man mal ein wenig Airtime bekommt und man etwas hüpfen kann, ohne Drops. Gibt nichts besseres, als zwischen den ganzen Wurzelabfahrten mal ein paar größere Tables zu springen.


----------



## Helius-FR (5. August 2013)

Mich z.B. würde eine Piste ala Freeride Willingen in den Harz Locken. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mw.dd (5. August 2013)

Fazit nach zwei Tagen Braunlage: Mir passt das immer noch... Ich bin aber eigentlich nicht so der Springer oder Schnellfahrer, sondern mag eher schwierigere Naturtrails - so wie den Singletrail. Da will ich mich auch über die Wurzeln und Steine nicht beschweren 

Einige der Jungs mit den Federwegsmonstern sehen das anscheinend anders und betrachten den Wanderweg ab der Mittelstation unterhalb der Seilbahn als geeignetere "Downhill-Strecke" 

Das Personal der Seilbahn war meist angemessen freundlich. Den Preis für 10 Bergfahrten (29) halte ich in Anbetracht von Streckenlänge und der Preise für eine Bergfahrt für Wanderer und Rollerfahrer für nicht günstig, aber noch angemessen.

Was fehlt: Eine Strecke für Anfänger und Tourenfahrer. Ich stelle es mir ziemlich frustrierend vor, mit dem Rad auf den Wurmberg zu fahren und anschließend auf Forstweg/Piste wieder runter. Gerade die Bezeichnung "Singletrail" verführt viele zur (falschen) Annahme, das man da auch mit dem Race-HT und beschränkten Fahrtechnik-Fähigkeiten runterkommt.

Strecken: 
- Der Race-DH ist im oberen Teil (vorm Schanzenauslauf) gesperrt, sonst wie immer
- Der FR (Dropbox) war im oberen Teil (vor der Querung der Skipiste) Samstag zu und Sonntags offen. Nach der Dropbox wurden die Steine und Wurzeln umgegraben, jetzt ist das alles fluffig-erdig-sandig (m.E.n.: Endlich!) Bleibt aber sicher nicht lange so, entweder macht es der Regen oder die Arbeiten werden fortgesetzt und die Strecke verfestigt. Material dazu habe ich schon gesehen. Im weiteren Verlauf ist die Strecke zwar gesperrt, insbesondere der obere Teil mit den Holzelementen aber zugänglich. Im weiteren Verlauf wird gearbeitet und es gibt neue Elemente (die schon erwähnten Tables sowie ein Holzbau). Nach erneuter Pistenquerung wieder fahrbar bis zur Talstation
- Der Downhill auf der Seilbahn-Seite ist im oberen Teil gesperrt (300m). Die Überleitung erfolgt vom FR aus. Eine Teil (200m?) ist durch die neue Skipiste verschwunden; danach alles wie immer bis zur Talstation
- Der Singletrail ist bis auf das erste Stück (von der Plattform bis zur Piste, ca. 150m) offen
- Die Holzelemente, die Welle und die "BMX-Tables" rechts neben dem Singletrail im unteren Teil sind wie im vergangenen Jahr

BTW Zwei Fußgänger konnte ich davon abhalten, die Beschilderung des Singletrail als Wanderwegweiser mißzuverstehen.


----------



## harbourmastah (6. August 2013)

D.h. die neuen Tables sind immernoch nicht fahrbar????? oh man!!!! Wann denn mal endlich????
Ich kann mich was die pisten angeht auch nur Stephan anschließen , würde auch nur ansatzweise soetwas wie in Willingen oder Wagrain entstehen ,würde es viel mehr leute anziehen und demzufolge auch geld bringen......wenn die in Schulenberg die 4X-Strecke bis hinunter zu Station ziehen und die bisherigen sprünge noch ein wenig ausbessern, wäre das ein absoluter Traum und es würden eben nicht nur DHler anziehen,sondern auch sicher die HT fraktion! Was natürlich auch wieder mehr geld bringt !!!

Es ist doch so, wenn man alles in einem Park vereinen kann......flow strecke ala Willingen von mir aus, mit tables und kl.sprüngen, eine Freeride mit Holzelemnenten und eine recht naturbelassene DH Strecke, dann müsste doch für jeden etwas dabei sein und man brauch in keinen anderen Park mehr fahren! Abwechselung ist doch  wichtig!


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. August 2013)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> Es ist doch so, wenn man alles in einem Park vereinen kann......flow strecke ala Willingen von mir aus, mit tables und kl.sprüngen, eine Freeride mit Holzelemnenten und eine recht naturbelassene DH Strecke, dann müsste doch für jeden etwas dabei sein und man brauch in keinen anderen Park mehr fahren! Abwechselung ist doch  wichtig!


 
Dann musst du dir unbedingt mal den Bikepark Tirol (Steinach am Brenner) anschauen. Wir waren am WE dort und sind absolut begeistert


----------



## harbourmastah (6. August 2013)

Und auch noch Preiswerter als Braunlage......echt eine schweinerei die Preise am Wurmberg für das was man geboten bekommt....und dann noch Parkgebühren!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. August 2013)

Ja, die Preise sind schon echt heftig, fÃ¼r einen relativ schlecht gepflegten Park. Und das mit den ParkgebÃ¼hren ist dreist 

Ich empfehle dir Steinach aber trotzdem nochmal ausdrÃ¼cklich, wir sind Samstag nachmittag angereist, Zelt aufgebaut, Grill angemacht, Kasten HasserÃ¶der vernichtet, Pennen und Sonntag 9.00 bis 13.00 shredden 

War extrem geil, nettes Personal, groÃe moderne Kabine, angenehme schnelle BefÃ¶rderung, 18â¬ fÃ¼r die 1/2 Tageskarte und parken + zelten kostenlos.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. August 2013)

Wenn ihr Ã¼ber die Preise jammert und schnelle Brechsandpisten mit SprÃ¼ngen wollt - einfach an den Smrk fahren, kostet 2 â¬ ParkgebÃ¼hr sonst nichts und die Strecken reichen fÃ¼r 2 Tage mindestens. 

Muss man nur selber hochtreten  ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (6. August 2013)

Werd ich mir merken , leider ist die Anreise von HBS ziemlich weit (719km) und somit für einen WE ausflug etwas weit weg! Im nächsten Österreich Urlaub werde ich es mir aber aufjedenfall vormerken! Leider hab ich meinen dieses Jahr schon weg,Schladming hat mich mal übel geflasht!!!


----------



## Nasum (6. August 2013)

Oh...Schladming, wenn ich das höre bekommt mein Bike wieder Latte.


----------



## harbourmastah (6. August 2013)

Ja ne.......übrigens.......


----------



## Max HBS (7. August 2013)

Bezüglich liftpreise, 

25euro (oder 29?, keine Ahnung) sind schon viel, jedoch wenn ich zu anderen Liften vergleiche kein wucher. Vergleich Thale, 10ner Karte 20 euro. Da habe ich eine strecke, einen mehr als langsamen lift und ne recht kurze strecke. Hahnenklee das gleiche Preisniveau... Willingen ist sicher nicht kosten günstiger ;-)


----------



## tisch (7. August 2013)

Hat sich was an dem System geändert? Letztes Jahr brauchte man für 10 Fahrten noch 20 Punkte. Ein Punkt wird unten abgezogen und ein weiterer an der Bergstation.


----------



## episodos (7. August 2013)

Das ist immer noch so.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (7. August 2013)

Dann ist das bei 7 bis 9 Abfahrten die man am Tag schafft ein sehr teurer Spaß geworden bei 54 Euro die 20er Punkte Karte.


----------



## tokiido (7. August 2013)

Häääää ????
punkte gabs da net !!!!

die 10er karte hatte halt 10 lift fahrten .....
und da kannst du auch 10 mal denn Berg runter fahren


----------



## Max HBS (7. August 2013)

10 fahrten sind 20 punkte. Pro fahrt 2 punkte es sei denn man fährt nur bis mittelstation dann 1 punkt


----------



## xMARTINx (7. August 2013)

9 Abfahrten in Braunlage? Dürften wenige sein dir das machen


----------



## Magura952 (7. August 2013)

Max HBS schrieb:


> 10 fahrten sind 20 punkte. Pro fahrt 2 punkte es sei denn man fährt nur bis mittelstation dann 1 punkt



Man kann/darf an der Mittelstation nicht aussteigen. Jedenfalls nicht als Biker.


----------



## xMARTINx (7. August 2013)

Und vor allem würde es Null Sinn machen dort auszusteigen


----------



## Max HBS (7. August 2013)

Ja sinn und dürfen sei dahingestellt


----------



## episodos (7. August 2013)

Da dein Bike ja aber bis nach oben fährt würde es wirklich kein Sinn machen. Auch wenn man es dürfte. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukidtm (7. August 2013)

54â¬ fÃ¼r 10 fahrten? was geht da denn :O  oder versteh ich die hompage falsch und das is fÃ¼r 20 fahrten?


----------



## episodos (7. August 2013)

Mit 54 ist mir neu. 
Bisher kam eine Karte für 10x hoch Fahren glaube 29 plus 5 Pfand.
Auf der Karte waren dann 20 Punkte. (Pro Fahrt 2)

Wenn das jetzt auf 54 erhöht sein sollte ist das schon derp.... :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. August 2013)

So entstehen Gerüchte...
Das war schon immer so dass mit den Punkten und Fahrten Chaos war. Die Preise sind pro Fahrt, auch wenn irgendwo Punkte stehen. Auf der Karte sollte dann die doppelte Punktzahl sein, also obacht, wenn unten noch ein Punkt drauf ist ist sie oben leer 
So war es bisher immer.


----------



## episodos (7. August 2013)

Ich denke du hast recht. 
Mir ist nämlich gerade aufgefallen das laut Webseite die kleinste Karte fünf Punkte hat. 
Und das würde ja nicht aufgehen da immer zwei pro Fahrt gebraucht werden...
Aber verwirrend ist es schon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukidtm (7. August 2013)

ja stimmt das würde mit den 5 punkten sonst keinen sinn ergeben, dann ist nur "20-points for biker" was ja demnach 10 fahrten entspricht ziemlich doof formuliert auf der seite vom bikepark...

20-points for biker sind also 20 fahrten denk ich ma


----------



## tisch (7. August 2013)

Das mit den 5 Punkten hat mich auch schon nachdenklich gemacht. deswegen fragte ich nochmal nach.
Demnach ist die Info auf der Wurmbergseilbahn Homeage falsch und es sind 5, 10 und 20 >Fahrten< für Biker.


----------



## Helius-FR (7. August 2013)

Nich nal das können die 

:screwy:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Max HBS (8. August 2013)

Aber ich glaube es gab genug die das erst feststellen mussten nachdem Sie ausgestiegen waren ;-)


----------



## harbourmastah (8. August 2013)

Ist die neue table-line zum kommenden WE nun endlich befahrbar??? kein bock vollen preis für unfertigen park auszugeben!!!


----------



## nullstein (10. August 2013)

Und die Table-Line macht den Park vollständig?


----------



## xMARTINx (10. August 2013)

Gibt doch beim nortshore auch eine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (10. August 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Gibt doch beim nortshore auch eine



Die Tables sind fuer DH Bikes aber viel zu kurz


----------



## trigger666 (10. August 2013)

Morgen fahren wir nach Braunlage. Ich will mir selbst mal ein Bild machen.

Noch wer da? Wir kommen mit 2 Canyon Bikes.


----------



## Magura952 (10. August 2013)

Sind morgen zu dritt am Start. TLD Demo, propain und Freundin mit Demo.
Mal schauen ob wieder verschlimm bessert wurde


----------



## sundancer (11. August 2013)

Meine Frau und ich sind auch unterwegs nach Braunlage. Gruenes Nicolai Ion und Oranges Nicolai Ufo


----------



## Max HBS (11. August 2013)

Hier wird über Line's gemeckert die noch nicht befahren werden dürfen und noch lange nicht fertig sind....


----------



## coma1976 (11. August 2013)

willkommen in Deutschland!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernsen (12. August 2013)

Also die Anlieger nach der Dropbatterie dienen wohl eher dazu, den Verkehr auszubremsen?! 
Tempo rausnehmen ist ja schön und gut, aber das hätte ein bisschen flüssiger anlegen können.


----------



## xMARTINx (12. August 2013)

HÃ¤?die sind voll geil, da kannst schÃ¶n reindriften! Also wenn du da nicht durch kommst musst wohl erstmal unten auf den Ãbungsparcour ð


----------



## Avidadrenalin (12. August 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Also die Anlieger nach der Dropbatterie dienen wohl eher dazu, den Verkehr auszubremsen?!
> Tempo rausnehmen ist ja schön und gut, aber das hätte ein bisschen flüssiger anlegen können.



Naja...du musst beachten

- die Anlieger wurden erst einmal aufgeschüttet
- daher gibt es auch noch keine reine Linie

Man kann diese aber trotzdem mit genügend Technik gut fahren. Da muss man halt mal das Hinterrad raus drücken, dann geht das auch.


----------



## bjoernsen (12. August 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> HÃ¤?die sind voll geil, da kannst schÃ¶n reindriften! Also wenn du da nicht durch kommst musst wohl erstmal unten auf den Ãbungsparcour ð



da war ich neulich... nach dem ich von einem 6-jÃ¤hrigen Ã¼berholt wurde musste ich festellen das der Ãbungsparcour mir zu schwer ist...


----------



## Magura952 (12. August 2013)

Vor allem der Trialabschnitt mit den Holzstämmen nach den Stufen ist brutal


----------



## jonnydarocca (12. August 2013)

Der Übungsparkurs ist schon heftig- da haben einige Probleme!
Immerhin sind die Hindernisse nach dem Crankworx 2012 direkt aus Whistler importiert worden!
Letztens bin ich das erste Mal ohne Sturz durchgekommen, der Frontflip to Flair auf die Holzbox war aber ne haarschafe Sache! 

Und meckert nicht immer so viel, das bringt doch alles nüscht....


----------



## xMARTINx (12. August 2013)

Braunlage heist ja auch in der Szene "German whistler"


----------



## hampelmensch (13. August 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Braunlage heist ja auch in der Szene "German whistler"


Hammer! Muhaha. You made my day!


----------



## kon (13. August 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Braunlage heist ja auch in der Szene "German whistler"



Leider falsch, es ist eher so, dass die kanadischen Pro's Whistler ehrfürchtig "Little Braunlage" nennen.


----------



## xMARTINx (13. August 2013)

Ja zum Glück trauen die sich nicht nach Braunlage weils einfach mal viel zu krass dort ist

Ich mein wenn Braunlage noch Gefälle bekommen würde dann wäre es echt mega dort, es gibt echt ein paar richtig gute stellen. Anfang Oktober werde ich wohl mal nen 2014er Demo dort testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnydarocca (13. August 2013)

Ich finde, der Park ist perfekt fürs Konditionstraining.
Der nord DH ist technisch anspruchsvoll und wenn man den locker durchfahren kann, sollte man auch bei Wettkämpfen keine Probleme mit der Kondition bekommen. Zudem ist da auch mal nen gscheiter Sprung  drin.

Erfreut euch doch mal an dem was vorhanden ist.
Klar, kein Gefälle, Sprünge alle zu kurz/zu lang/ zu klein/ zu groß/ zu *******.
Grade die Racer unter euch müssten doch wissen, dass man bei Wettkämpfen die gleichen Bedingungen vorfindet- die Strecke liegt einem oder kein Gefälle, Sprünge alle zu kurz/zu lang/zu klein/zu groß/zu ******* - damit muss man unter Wettkampfbedingungen aber umgehen!!!

Ich habe generell zu 99% Spaß am biken, auch in Braunlage, der Spaß wird bei mir nur durch andere Parkbenutzer, die alles ausser Fahren auf den Strecken machen, getrübt, da kann ich nicht drauf. 

Ich find den Park am Wurmberg gut!


----------



## Ingeborg87 (16. August 2013)

Haben die das mit dem Lift in die Reihe bekommen?

Waren letztes Jahr da und und konnte und 3x am Tag fahren, weil es so widerlich überfüllt war. 1 1/2h musste man mindestens anstehen. Wir haben tatsächlich insgesamt 5h nur mit Anstehen verbracht und am Imbiss gab es nur eine Biersorte, dunkles Hefebier für 3EUR (Flasche)...

Also wenn das immer noch so ist, sollte man sich nicht unbedingt Gedanken über Streckenbau etc. machen, um noch mehr Leute anzulocken.

Ein Monsterroller-Verbot wäre toll..   Nur bei jeder dritten oder vierten Gondel konnte man Bikes oder Roller transportieren. Und wenn dann nun 5 Monsterroller auf 2 Biker kommen... naja..

Brechsandstrecken finde ich i.d.R. sehr langweilig. Die Strecke in Willingen z.B.... dazu hätte man wirklich das Fully Zuhause lassen können. Mit HT macht die Strecke wahrscheinlich wesentlich mehr Spaß. Bevorzuge da doch lieber etwas ruppigeren Strecken.

Aber der DH-Track in Willingen ist eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken. War zwar erst einmal da, aber hab mich echt n bisschen verliebt. Am 1. Tag hatten wir noch Sonne bloß leider hat sich dann n Kumpel nach der 2. Abfahrt gepackt und ist mit gebrochenden Schlüsselbein, angebrochenden Fuss und angebrochenen Lendenwirbel ins KH. Die Tage danach hatten wir abwechselnd Regen, Neben Schnee und Hagel. War aber noch einigermaßen gut fahrbar.

Werde auf jeden Fall mal wieder dort vorbeischauen.


----------



## Magura952 (16. August 2013)

Und die Monsterrollerfahrer sagen verbietet die Bikes. Äußerst Engstirnige Sichtweise  Dann bleib mal lieber gleich weg, denn dann werden die Schlangen nicht länger


----------



## Ingeborg87 (16. August 2013)

Smilie->Scherz!

Zieh ma den Stock raus...


----------



## jaamaa (16. August 2013)

Ich war vor 10 Tagen dort (noch Ferienzeit) ... Wartezeit max . 5 min,  machte dann 8 Fahrten an dem Tag 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ingeborg87 (16. August 2013)

Ok, das hört sich ja super an! Warste auch am Wochenende da?


----------



## bjoernsen (16. August 2013)

Also ich war mal am Wochenende da und wir hatten da oben schon fast 30 Grad. 
Konnte gleich durchgehen, den meisten Leuten war es wohl zu warm..


----------



## Magura952 (16. August 2013)

Ingeborg87 schrieb:


> Smilie->Scherz!
> 
> Zieh ma den Stock raus...



..und dir rein.


----------



## Ingeborg87 (16. August 2013)

Magura952 schrieb:


> ..und dir rein.



Liebe Magura, wollen wir uns nicht wieder vertragen? Ich find das jetzt echt gemein von dir  ..

 ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ingeborg87 (16. August 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Also ich war mal am Wochenende da und wir hatten da oben schon fast 30 Grad.
> Konnte gleich durchgehen, den meisten Leuten war es wohl zu warm..



War auch gerade ne Woche in Spindleruv Mlyn und Rokitnice (CZ) und wir hatten ebenfalls jeden Tag 28 bis 36 Grad. Soviel Wasser saufen konnte man gar nicht...


----------



## Deleted 25931 (16. August 2013)

Offtopic.

Hat schon mal jemand seine noch gültige Liftkarte in der Waschmaschine mitgewachsen und kann mir sagen ob die Karte danach noch funktionierte?

40Grad Schonwaschgang.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (16. August 2013)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Offtopic.
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand seine noch gültige Liftkarte in der Waschmaschine mitgewachsen und kann mir sagen ob die Karte danach noch funktionierte?
> 
> 40Grad Schonwaschgang.



Ja, geht noch


----------



## downhillsau (16. August 2013)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Offtopic.
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand seine noch gültige Liftkarte in der Waschmaschine mitgewachsen und kann mir sagen ob die Karte danach noch funktionierte?
> 
> 40Grad Schonwaschgang.



Berechtigte Frage. Bis wann und vorallem mit welchen Programm kann man eine Liftkarte mit waschen? Na wenn dich da mal nicht das Schonprogramm gerettet hat. In Thale würde das übler enden.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. August 2013)

In Thale hab ich meistens ab Fahrt acht Probleme dass der Automat die durchgesiffte Karte nicht mehr lesen will


----------



## struppie2005 (21. August 2013)

Mal eine frage was für Reifen empfehlt ihr für Braunlager ? Mein Schwalbe Fat Albert HR hat den Letzten Besuch mit fast abgerissenen Stollen nicht überstanden dadurch entwich luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. August 2013)

Wenn du nen zweiten LRS hast 2.5er Baron.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. August 2013)

Ich fahre Rain king und Rammstein


----------



## stephan- (21. August 2013)

Morgen irgendwer da? Ich werd morgen mal wieder vorbeischauen.


----------



## Magura952 (22. August 2013)

Baron o. Kaiser in 2.5 mit Black chilli ftw 8)


----------



## xMARTINx (22. August 2013)

Man sollte mit den meisten vernünftigen dh Reifen den Berg runterkommen


----------



## struppie2005 (22. August 2013)

Ich fahre nur kein dh Bike Sonden ein enduro ( Liteville 301 ) das sind auch grenzen bei der Breite gesetzt


----------



## Baxter75 (22. August 2013)

struppie2005 schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur kein dh Bike Sonden ein enduro ( Liteville 301 ) das sind auch grenzen bei der Breite gesetzt



es gibt aber auch schmalere Dh Reifen ..der FAT Albert is nich grad der optimale Reifen fürn Park


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. August 2013)

Der 2.5er Baron baut auch nicht viel Voluminöser als ne 2.4er Rubberqueen. Die kann bei Trockenheit auchnoch ganz gut was, bei Nässe  und tiefen Böden wirds dann etwas schlecher. Du könntest auch Baron 2.3 vorne und und Queen in 2.2 oder 2.4 (wäre dann hinten breiter als vorne) oder MKII 2.4 hinten fahren. Das passt auf jeden Fall.
Den 2.5er Baron wollen auch nur die wenigsten Bergauf fahren, und wenn dann nur am VR. Aber gerade auf Wurzeln und Steinen ist das Ding ne Wucht, den Rammstein Project will ich auch nochmal testen wenn ich den 2. LRS für mein ICB hab.


----------



## knoerrli (22. August 2013)

So ich war die Woche mal 3 Tage in Braunlage. 
Zunächst mal gab es in der Woche so gut wie keine Wartezeiten...
Diesmal war auch das Personal am Lift sehr freundlich und ich bin mit einem sogar ins Gespräch gekommen.
Es herscht zwar noch immer ein wenig Chaos weil der Parkplatz direkt vorm Lift gebaut wird aber wenn man sich da auskennt ist das kein Problem. 
Bikewash war am Lift aufgrund der Baustelle leider auch nicht möglich. Der Bikeverleih bietet das aber zum Preis von einem Euro an.
Ansich kann ich auch vom Park nichts schlechtes sagen. Es ist nur am oberen Bereich ein relativ kleiner Teil gesperrt. Alle anderen Strecken sind mehr oder weniger wie letztes Jahr. Man muss natürlich sagen, das Wurzelstrecken und Steinfelder schon etwas häufiger vertreten sind als in anderen Parks. Aber mir gefällts und ich werd nächstes Jahr wieder kommen.


----------



## stephan- (22. August 2013)

Normalerweise reite ich ja eher auf den Sachen rum, die mir nicht so gefallen haben, daher nun mal konträr:

Der neue Part unter der Dropbox gefällt mir richtig gut. Es ist seeeehr angenehm, das man den mittleren Drop nun auch problemlos mal etwas weiter runter segeln kann, ohne das man danach denkt, dass man gleich, wie die Autos bei Alarm für Cobra 6, explodiert. Das geglättete Stück fährt sich angenehm und die Anlieger sind zwar nicht so richtig stimmig, wie sie eigentlich gedacht sind, aber aus dem letzten kann man auch sehr gut zur Seite rausspringen. Das macht Laune.
Dafür einen dicken Daumen, viel besser als das harte Geballer vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (22. August 2013)

Denke die Anlieger fahren sich auch noch ein,finde die auch echt gut


----------



## bjoernsen (23. August 2013)

stephan- schrieb:


> Das geglättete Stück fährt sich angenehm und die Anlieger sind zwar nicht so richtig stimmig, wie sie eigentlich gedacht sind, aber aus dem letzten kann man auch sehr gut zur Seite rausspringen. Das macht Laune.



 so fahre ich den Teil aber auch...


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (23. August 2013)

so war die letzten wochen ein paar mal in braunlage... auch mit meiner freundin die eine blutige anfängerin ist! bei den trails an der nordseite (singletrail) sollte vielleicht mal an die entwässerung gedacht werden da da schon ewig riesige pfützen sind die immer tiefer werden! ansonsten ist alles tip top ausser das die neuen großen tables noch nicht offiziell springbar sind  habe sie trotzdem mal mit dem big bike probegerollt und empfinde den "absprung" als ein bisschen kurz für dh bikes aber die sind ja noch nicht fertig. die neuen kleinen gimmicks an der süd dh sind gut geworden und fördern den flow meiner meinung nch ist der park auf einem guten weg mal richtig klasse zu werden!


----------



## jonnydarocca (23. August 2013)

stephan- schrieb:


> Normalerweise reite ich ja eher auf den Sachen rum (Jonny: Stimmt!), die mir nicht so gefallen haben, daher nun mal konträr:
> 
> Der neue Part unter der Dropbox gefällt mir richtig gut. Es ist seeeehr angenehm, das man den mittleren Drop nun auch problemlos mal etwas weiter runter segeln kann, ohne das man danach denkt, dass man gleich, wie die Autos bei *Alarm für Cobra 6, explodiert*.



       
Ich bin stolz- endlich gefällt Dir mal was!

Grüße und ride on Digga!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (24. August 2013)

ich war heute auch da und muss sagen, dass mir das erste stück gefällt. ich verstehe allerdings nicht, warum der letzte anlieger vor den offenen kurven so eng werden musste. bin paar mal fast über den lenker gegangen. die offenen kurven finde ich super, mal was anspruchsvolles. man kann viel probieren und sich herantasten. das geht mit anliegern weniger. sowas vermisse ich in bikeparks. 

der rest ist teilweise flüssiger als vorher, teilweise stören aber die mini-sprünge. ich habe nichts gegen mini-sprünge im allgemeinen, aber manchmal sind die unglücklich platziert und stören so den fluss.


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (28. August 2013)

der park war heute geschlossen aus folgenden gründen ->

http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/startseite/harzticker_arid,412452.html

https://linksunten.indymedia.org/de/node/93572


----------



## xMARTINx (28. August 2013)

Die Aktion ist dämlich aber wie die Natur auf dem Wurmberg abgeholzt wird ist einfach das letzte! Wenn man Braunlage rein fährt und sieht diese riesigen baumlosen Flächen wird einem echt anders...aber Geld steht nunmal über der dem Planeten


----------



## SundayR1D3R (28. August 2013)

gefällt wohl einigen der Park nicht


----------



## fuxy (28. August 2013)

Ich sag nur "Fukk for Forrest"..

Sind alles hohle Früchte Gottes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (28. August 2013)

btw. ich habe auch was gegen die in diesem ausmaß sinnfreie abholzung aber wie die elf da vorgegangen ist bezweckt ehr das gegenteil und bringt einfach nur viele "unbetroffene" leute gegen einen und seine ideen auf! wenn dann hätten sie das machen müßen als die bäume noch standen... mmn eine sinnfreie reaktion auf eine völlig übertriebene abholzung!

@fuxy **** for forrest macht da noch mehr sinn


----------



## jonnydarocca (28. August 2013)

Wie belustigend, dass die Herrschaften in ihrem "Bekennerschreiben" davon sprechen, dass er Wald am Wurmberg zerstört ist und nie wieder so werden wird wie er einmal war...
Dass der Harz auf Grund des Holzbedarfes für den Bergbau bereits von mehr als 200Jahren komplett entwaldet und mit schnell wachsenden Fichten wieder aufgeforstet wurde ist wohl allgemein bekannt. Genauso wie dass der Harz einst mit Mischwald bewaldet war und dass im Harz sogar mal eine eigene Kieferart in den höheren Lagen existierte, alles weg...
Vernichtet, vor mehr als 200Jahren....
Wurde nie wieder wie es einemal war....

LinkenantifaökobomberFAIL... 200Jahre zuspät gekommen... 
Und statt mit öffentlichen Verkersmitteln, sind die bestimmt auch im öhlenden T3 ohne KAT angereist...


----------



## Magura952 (28. August 2013)

Dummes Pack. Sollen se friedlich den Protest zum Ausdruck bringen...aber so ein Schwachsinn hat noch nie irgendetwas gebracht...eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## Nasum (29. August 2013)

Harte Sache, zu den milit. Linken kann ich nicht viel sagen ausser das sie dem rechten Lager sehr ähnlich sind und das lustige ist sie merken es nichtmal. Sie fordern Toleranz aber selber sind es die intolerantesten die es überhaupt so gibt. Protest ist gut ABER NICHT SO.


----------



## kon (29. August 2013)

Nasum schrieb:


> [...] Sie fordern Toleranz aber selber sind es die intolerantesten die es überhaupt so gibt.[...]



Gut getroffen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. August 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Ich sag nur "Fukk for Forrest"..


 
Da hat wohl jemand ProSieben geschaut? 



Nasum schrieb:


> Harte Sache, zu den milit. Linken kann ich nicht viel sagen ausser das sie dem rechten Lager sehr ähnlich sind und das lustige ist sie merken es nichtmal. Sie fordern Toleranz aber selber sind es die intolerantesten die es überhaupt so gibt. Protest ist gut ABER NICHT SO.


 
Genau auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (29. August 2013)

Was für eine schwache Aktion!!!

Das Projekt ist eh schon durch. Außer Sachschaden nichts gewesen. Das verzögert das Bauvorhaben wie lange? 1-2 Tage?

Da erhöht mit Sicherheit nicht die Akzeptanz der elf. Darum geht es der elf sicherlich nicht. Die wollen nur auffallen.


----------



## stephan- (29. August 2013)

Super, die ganzen Bäume sind längst abgeholzt, alles wurde umgegraben und JETZT fällt ihnen auf, dass man ja mal was tun könnte oder wie? Dümmer gehts kaum. Hätten sie sich lieber an die Bäume gekettet, als diese gefällt werden sollten, aber das hätte vermutlich nicht so viel Spaß gemacht, was?


----------



## xMARTINx (29. August 2013)

Dafür war nicht viel zeit fürs anketten! Ein Tag nachdem alles genehmigt wurde sind die Baumaschinen auf dem Berg gewesen bevor Einspruch eingelegt werden konnte


----------



## coma1976 (29. August 2013)

was soll man sagen... no brain no pain aber so sind sie die " linken" Umweltakitivisten! Hoffentlich wandern die mal in den Bau für so einen Schwachsinn


----------



## playjam (2. September 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Dafür war nicht viel zeit fürs anketten! Ein Tag nachdem alles genehmigt wurde sind die Baumaschinen auf dem Berg gewesen bevor Einspruch eingelegt werden konnte



Sorry, das ist ein von den Projektgegnern verbreitete Darstellung, die ich sehr kritisch sehe: Die Termine der Bekanntgabe der Genehmigung und die Einspruchsfristen waren den Projektgegner bekannt. Ab dem Zeitpunkt der Genehmigung bzw Verstreichen der Einspruchsfristen war mit der Rodung der betroffenen Waldflächen zu rechnen. Am 10.8.2012 wurde der Bebauungsplan beschlossen am 21.8.2012 begann die Rodung des Bereiches unterhalb des Kaffehorst-Parkplatzes (der Auftraggeber für die Erweiterung des Kaffeehorst-Parkplatzes ist die Stadt Braunlage, nicht die Wurmberg-Seilbahn). Auch mit der von BUND/NaBu beklagten Rodung des oberen Bereiches der neuen Hexenrittabfahrt war nach Bekanntgabe der Genehmigung zu rechnen. Von der Wurmberg-Alm ist zudem eine Webcam genau auf den umstrittenen Bereich gerichtet. Hätte man gewollt, hätte man sich bei dem ersten Anzeichen von Aktivität innerhalb von ca. 45 Minuten an die Bäume ketten können. Die Projektgegner wollten sich aber nicht an die Bäume ketten, sondern bevorzugten seriöses rechtsstaatliches Vorgehen.


----------



## xMARTINx (2. September 2013)

Jo die, die die Natur zerstören sind die guten und die , die alles für Geld machen sind die Armen geschädigten...

Hier läuft alles verkehrt


----------



## coma1976 (3. September 2013)

bei dir vielleicht! es geht hier um die Art und Weise und nicht um Rechtfertigungen pro und contra Umweltschutz...


----------



## playjam (3. September 2013)

Genau darum geht es. Diejenigen, die in harter Arbeit jahrelang gegen die Modernisierung des Wurmberg-Skigebietes gekämpft haben, haben sich sehr deutlich von diesem Anschlag distanziert.

Wenn ich die Zusammenarbeit der Umweltschutzverbände bei anderen Projekten im Harz richtig deute, hat man aus den kostspieligen Prozessen des Wurmberg-Projektes gelernt und setzt weniger auf Konfrontation und mehr auf Mitgestaltung (z.B. in Hahnenklee, Schierke und Tofhaus). Diejenigen, die den Anschlag verübt haben, wollen keine Mitgestaltung, sondern Totalopposition und Kampf gegen das Bürgertum (so zumindest die Kommentare zum Bekennerschreiben).


----------



## xMARTINx (3. September 2013)

Den Wald bringt am Ende keiner zurück und das sollte das oberste Gut sein, unsere Natur!
Solche Aktionen sind dämlich aber es ist genauso dämlich Mitleid mit dem Betreiber zu haben. Guckt euch den Berg an, da wird einem schlecht


----------



## playjam (3. September 2013)

Bulldozer schleeecht, Borkenkäfer guuuut (man achte auf die riesigen braunen Flächen von toten Bäumen auf dem Achtermann im Hintergrund):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (3. September 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Den Wald bringt am Ende keiner zurück und das sollte das oberste Gut sein, unsere Natur!
> Solche Aktionen sind dämlich aber es ist genauso dämlich Mitleid mit dem Betreiber zu haben. Guckt euch den Berg an, da wird einem schlecht



Wer mit dem Downhillhobel da runter knallt sollte nicht zu extrem auf Umweltaktivist machen...für die Strecken dort wurden auch Bäume gefällt, der Boden umgegraben und Natur zerstört. Der Liftbereich bestand vorher auch aus Wald.... Ohne eine Umfassende Skigebieterweiterung hätte der Bikepark und der Lift nicht mehr lange Bestand gehabt! 

Was den Wald angeht gebe ich dir dennoch Recht. Es hätte nicht ganz so extrem sein müssen.


----------



## playjam (3. September 2013)

So ganz stimmt das auch nicht: Unter der Seilbahn war kein Wald und meines wissens wurde für den Bikepark kein Wald gerodet. Erdarbeiten für den Bikepark ja, kann sein, dass auch ein Baum für den Bikepark weichen musste. 

Auch der Spruch "keiner bringt den Wald zurück" wundert mich angesichts der Tatsache, dass es sich um forstwirtschaftlich genutzte Fichtenplantagen handelt. Der Harz war mal fast komplett Baumfrei.

Im Nationalpark nebenan soll nun der Borkenkäfer helfen, diese Fichtenplantagen durch "natürlichen" (es wird etwas nachgeholfen) Mischwald zu ersetzen. Die Kernzone (Anteil 75%) soll völlig Menschenfrei werden. Der Wurmberg soll aber für touristische Zwecke genutzt werden, sonst hätte das Modernisierungs-Projekt im Planfeststellungsverfahren gar keine Chance gehabt. Momentan ist da noch Baustelle und sowas sieht immer etwas wüst aus, in ein paar Jahren ist da wieder viel grün.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. September 2013)

playjam schrieb:


> Die Kernzone (Anteil 75%) soll völlig Menschenfrei werden.



Hast du dazu mal ne Quelle? Das hab ich so formuliert noch nicht gehört. Würde dem propagierten "sanften Tourismus" ja irgendwie wiedersprechen, oder?


----------



## playjam (3. September 2013)

https://m.weser-kurier.de/articles/536473-116/region/der-harz-soll-wilder-werden


> [...]
> Die strengen Regeln gelten vor allem in der sogenannten Naturdynamikzone, die 52 Prozent des Nationalparks ausmacht.
> 
> Denn dort soll die Natur sich selbst überlassen bleiben. Konkret heißt das: Wenn ein Baum umstürzt, bleibt er liegen, es sei denn, er ist auf einen Wanderweg gefallen, sagt Fischer. So bleibt die wertvolle Biomasse im Wald erhalten, und der Wald verwildert auf seine eigene Weise. Das will die Nationalparkverwaltung bis 2022 auf 75 Prozent der Parkfläche erreichen.
> [...]



Naturdynamikzone = Zonen, wo die Natur ohne jeglichen menschlichen Einfluß freien Lauf gelassen wird. In letzter Konsequenz heißt das Rückbau von Ski-, Fahrrad- und Wanderwegen.

Siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanfter_Tourismus: "Sanfter Tourismus als Gegenentwurf zum Massentourismus", d.h. Reduktion des Tourismusaufkommens steht im Einklang mit dem propagierten "sanften Tourismus".  Scherz beiseite: Das zur Gründung des NPs gegebene  Versprechen einer Steigerung des Tourismusaufkommens durch "sanften Tourismus" konnte die Nationalparkverwaltung nicht einlösen. Im Gegenteil, seit Gründung des Nationalparks ist der Tourismus dramatisch zurückgegangen. 

Ich meine, es war der neue Umweltminister Niedersachsens, der bei einer Wanderung durch den Harz angemerkt hat, dass man am besten wohl alle MTBler von den Wanderwegen im Harz verbannt und in Ihr eigenes Biker-Ghetto stecken sollte. Nur wenn dann wieder ein Bikepark in einem für Touristik gewidmetes Gebiet entstehen oder erweitert werden soll, wird aus derselben Richtung wieder dagegen protestiert. So wie auch am Wurmberg geschehen...


----------



## lukidtm (6. September 2013)

Endlich hab ich es geschafft meine Aufnamen vom 4. November letzten jahres zu schneiden.


Luki


----------



## stephan- (6. September 2013)

Hier mal ein Bericht inkl. guter Videos vom Nachbarboard über die erste Saison eines neu eröffneten Parks, ich finds alle mal lesenswert:

http://www.downhill-board.com/74444...-ladis-bericht-vom-eroeffnungswochenende.html


----------



## playjam (7. September 2013)

Boah, völlig krass was die in die Landschaft geklotzt haben. Entspricht das wirklich den Vorstellungen eines idealen Bike-Parks?


----------



## stephan- (7. September 2013)

Die Jumpline macht schon einen ziemlich idealen Eindruck, klar, das ist Spaß pur*. Aber darauf wollte ich weniger hinaus, sondern eher darauf, was möglich ist, bezugnehmend auf alle Leute, die sagen man müsse dem Park noch mehr Zeit geben sich zu entwickeln. Es ist eben weniger eine Sache der Zeit, als eine Sache des Konzepts und vor allem des Wollens - in meinen Augen jedenfalls.
Soll nun kein Hateposting werden, einfach nur mal den Horizont erweitern, was möglich ist. 



*u.a. sieht man dort auch sehr schön, wie eine für jeden fahrbare Linie realisiert wird: Kleine Absprünge mit großer und breiter Landung und davor ein großer Kicker für alle, die schneller sind. Den Fahrspaß kann man allein vom Video gucken nachempfinden, genau so gehts!


----------



## minor (8. September 2013)

kon schrieb:


> Leider falsch, es ist eher so, dass die kanadischen Pro's Whistler ehrfürchtig "Little Braunlage" nennen.



Ja ne, is klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (8. September 2013)

Heute hat es gepasst und der Park war eine schöne Ergänzung zur Tour.

Jedes Mal wenn ich vorbei komme sind ein paar Stellen verbessert. 

Insgesamt aber immer noch viele Baustellen, fertig wird das 2013 bestimmt nicht.

Neben diversen Stellen die, zumindest bei mir, nichts mit Flow zu tun haben, fand ich eine Sache richtig sch.... 

Wieso mit Vmax den Weg oben neben dem 3er Sprung runter? Den Wander- / Skiweg durchgeheizt bis hinter die neuen Elemente neben der Skipiste. Hohl und gefährlich für die Wanderer.


----------



## Magura952 (9. September 2013)

Wie wäre es mit langsamer fahren? Gegenseitige Rücksicht?


----------



## jonnydarocca (9. September 2013)

stephan- schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bericht inkl. guter Videos vom Nachbarboard über die erste Saison eines neu eröffneten Parks, ich finds alle mal lesenswert:
> 
> http://www.downhill-board.com/74444...-ladis-bericht-vom-eroeffnungswochenende.html



Habe nen bissl gesucht und noch weitere Vids aus dem Park gefunden.
Leider nichts zu dem Drop, der in dem von Dir geposteten Vid kurz zu sehen ist (2:50min, im vorbeifahren).
Insgesamt würd ich sagen- perfekter Park fürs Hardtail.
Evtl. springt man dann auch nicht jeden Sprung zu kurz...

Grüße!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (11. September 2013)

Ich war in letzter Zeit zwei Mal in Braunlage. Hier mal konstruktive Kritik:
- Der geglättete Teil nach den Drops ist prima. Der zweite Anlieger ist aber echt zu eng geworden.
- Das kleine Roadgap über den Forstweg steht ziemlich direkt hinter einem Baum, sodass man eine kurve in der Anfahrt hat. Vielleicht wird der Baum noch gefällt? Ansonsten hätte man die Konstruktion auch einfach minimal versetzen müssen und es hätte perfekt gepasst. Etwas unglücklich scheint mir auch, dass der Anlieger danach recht scharz und vor allem nicht lang genug ist. Er hört zu früh wieder auf. 
- Die neue Line mit den großen Tables ist eine gute Idee. Leider ist die Umsetzung nicht so gut gelungen. Nach dem ersten Table ist recht wenig Platz um Schwung für den zweiten zu holen. Schwung braucht man aber, da der zweite recht lang ist. Nach dem zweiten ist dann viel Platz bis zum dritten, der dann aber leider wieder kurz ist. Kurzgesagt, den zweiten schafft man schwierig und den dritten überspringt man. Da hätte man das Feedback zur Jump Line nach dem North Shore Abschnitt gut berücksichtigen können. Die ist ebenfalls sehr unausgeglichen. 
- Neben der neuen Jump Line befindet sich ein Holzbauwerk im Aufbau. Leider sieht es so aus, dass man die Dropkannte sehr langsam runterspringen muss, da man sonst zumindest mit dem Vorderrad recht fix im Flat landet. 
- Der "Single Trail" hintenrum ist cool. Den kannte ich noch gar nicht. 

Vielleicht tut sich ja noch was. Die Anstrengungen kann man auf jeden Fall sehen.
Grüße!

Edit: Nur damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht: Grundsätzlich mag ich den Park und komme auch gern hin. Ist zur Abwechslung mal was anderes.


----------



## ride_dude (11. September 2013)

Ich war dieses Jahr das erste mal zum biken in Braunlage und fand es echt klasse!
Ich muss sagen dass die Strecken extrem anstrengend sind und ich mir die Wurzeln und Steinfelder nicht so krass vorgestellt hab! vielleicht liegt es daran das ich noch ein ziemlicher rooky bin!  
Am besten gefallen hat mir die freeride-strecke! bis auf die eine steile Passage bei der ich mich überschlagen hab weil ich mit meiner pedale am baumstumpf hängen geblieben bin! 


Ich fahr übrigens ein "mongoose pinn`r apprentice black" und werd bald meine gabel (rock shox domain R) servissen und hab kein plan welches oil oder fett ich einfüllen muss! derzeit macht sie mir probleme weil sie zu low ist und beim normalen track auf härtester stufe durchknallt. wäre cool wenn mir einer helfen/schreiben könnte!


schlussendlich fand ich den besuch im bikepark braunlage hamma gail und werde nächstes jahr bestimmt wiederkommen!!!


----------



## Cyb (12. September 2013)

Wenn dir die Domain Durchschlägt liegt das nicht am Öl...
Du benötigst dann eine Härtere Feder. Diese müsste sich im linken Standrohr der Gabel befinden. 

Auf der rechten seite ist Öl zur Dämpfung der Gabel drin. Da musst du dich mal belesen was die Füllmenge und Viskosität des Gabelöl´s angeht.

Benutz einfach mal die Suche hier im Forum, da wirst du sicherlich fündig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (12. September 2013)

ride_dude schrieb:


> werd bald meine gabel (rock shox domain R) servissen und hab kein plan welches oil oder fett ich einfüllen muss! derzeit macht sie mir probleme weil *sie zu low ist* und beim normalen track auf härtester stufe durchknallt. wäre cool wenn mir einer helfen/schreiben könnte!



was bitte ist zu low? 
als fett kannst du zig verschiedene nehmen z.b. judy butter ,manitou perb m ,herkömmliche lithium freie usw. 
beim dämpfungsöl nimmst du einfach 5 wt gabelöl (rock shox, fuchs ,rock oil und so weiter)
schmieröl im casting kannst du motoröl nehmen das schmiert besser!

hier die öl füllmengen-> http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/G...les/techdocs/2011-rockshox-fork-oil-chart.pdf


----------



## tokiido (22. September 2013)

werd am kommenden WE mal denn Park unsicher machen 

mal das aufgebaute xtension probieren


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (23. September 2013)

Hallo, hat sich die Parkplatzsituation an der Seilbahn (Umbau des Parkplatzes) etwas entspannt ?


----------



## episodos (23. September 2013)

Nein, noch nicht.
Samstag war als wir angekommen sind vorne alles voll.
Wir standen dann hinten auf dem alten...


----------



## tokiido (29. September 2013)

War aber viel Platz dort 

War Wieder nen schöner Tag dort, Das Bike hat sehr gut für das erste mal durchgehalten,das Wetter war prima ....die laolawelle am Lift hatte auch was  die Mädels hatten bloß zu viel an 


Einzig das warten am Lift war wieder mal ...


----------



## timtim (30. September 2013)

Probiert mal die "Berliner Variante "an der 3er Dropbox oben am Start .Man fährt auf den großen Drop und springt dann links am Baum vorbei in die Landung des mittleren Drops.
Die neue Tableline ist schon nicht schlecht nur die ersten beiden T. Stehen viel zu dicht .
Große Verletzungsgefahr wenn man zu schnell ankommt. Achtung !


----------



## lukidtm (30. September 2013)

ist die table line nun offen?


----------



## fuxy (30. September 2013)

Nein. Epic Trail Fail !!


----------



## Nill (1. Oktober 2013)

timtim schrieb:


> Probiert mal die "Berliner Variante "an der 3er Dropbox oben am Start .Man fährt auf den großen Drop und springt dann links am Baum vorbei in die Landung des mittleren Drops.
> Die neue Tableline ist schon nicht schlecht nur die ersten beiden T. Stehen viel zu dicht .
> Große Verletzungsgefahr wenn man zu schnell ankommt. Achtung !


----------



## DamianM96 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hey, also ich bin am Samstag (wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht wird) das erste mal im Bikepark. Ist jemand von euch zufällig am Samstag da? Es wäre cool wenn man sich treffen könnte, und zusammen biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minor (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe noch zwei Liftkarten für den Bikepark Braunlage abzugeben - siehe meine Bikemarkt-Anzeige.

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich hier noch ein Abnehmer findet!


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Oktober 2013)

War gestern das erste mal dort.
Das was ich bis dahin auf Vids.gesehen habe hat mich nie Wirklich angezogen...

Und was soll ich sagen... Toll is wirklich nicht.

Keinerlei Streckenführung zu erkennen.
Irgendwie nur Viele Planlose Wege.

Abschnittsweise Spaßig.
Das meiste aber Sinn und Planlos gemacht.
Bäume und Wurzeln in kaum zu erreichende Landezohnen

Kann man mal machen... Aber der Hit is nich.


----------



## outofstock (17. Oktober 2013)

Wie ist denn der aktuelle Zustand der Strecken â es hat ja nur geschifft die letzten Tage.
Schlamm, Schlammig oder unfahrbar?

Danke!


----------



## tresor23 (17. Oktober 2013)

anspruchsvolle schlammige Unterhaltung mit Spaß


----------



## outofstock (19. Oktober 2013)

tresor23 schrieb:


> anspruchsvolle schlammige Unterhaltung mit Spaß



Exakt so war es!


----------



## zweirad-busche (24. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt geht es zum Endspurt! 
 Der Bikepark Braunlage schließt für diese Saison am 27. Oktober. Wir beenden die DH Saison mit einem Räumungsverkauf - ALLES MUSS RAUS!
 Der Bikeshop Braunlage hat noch bis 15. November geöffnet


----------



## Magura952 (24. Oktober 2013)

Sind morgen mit 2-3 Mann am Start !


----------



## lukidtm (17. Dezember 2013)

ist die table line dieses jahr eig noch fertig geworden? is so ruhig geworden um den park :/


----------



## knoerrli (17. Dezember 2013)

lukidtm schrieb:


> ...is so ruhig geworden um den park :/



Was hast Du denn erwartet es ist Winterpause!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich wollt es nicht sagen es ist Dezember und seit1,5 Monaten dicht


----------



## harbourmastah (17. Dezember 2013)

um die frage zu beantworten......mein letzter stand ist...nein ist nicht fertig....und selbst wenn....ist sie wohl von den abständen zw. den tables so dass man besser abstand halten sollte..........musst dich mal durchlesen hier...so ab Seite 90


----------



## lukidtm (17. Dezember 2013)

knoerrli schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn erwartet es ist Winterpause!




natürlich is mir das kla, hatte trotzdem erhofft das es mal mehr infos zum vorranschreiten der baumasnahmen geben würde....

Es hieß ja auf facebook mal das ende august oder so die table line fertig sein soll...

Und danke @harbourmastah klingt ja nicht toll....  schade


----------



## harbourmastah (17. Dezember 2013)

ja mit Ruhm haben die sich letzte saison nicht bekleckert!


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Dezember 2013)

Warum? Durch die erhöten Luftkpreise und entfernten Strecken Geld zum Bäume Fällen und Skilift bauen bekommen


----------



## stephan- (17. Dezember 2013)

lukidtm schrieb:


> ist die table line dieses jahr eig noch fertig geworden? is so ruhig geworden um den park :/



Die Line kannste dir schenken, Abstände passen überhaupt nicht. Das ist wieder so ein gewollt und gnadenlos verkakkt Ding geworden, das man aus Braunlage leider schon kennt.
Jeder Park kriegt diese simpelsten Regeln der Physik bzw. des Flows umgesetzt, nur in Braunlage scheint man sich entweder a) keinerlei Gedanken darum zu machen und einfach mal wild drauf los zu bauen oder b) meinen sie, ihre Lösung wäre besser, weil alternativer. Keine Ahnung. Da wird Material aufgewendet, da werden Arbeitsstunden investiert, da fließt Geld und dann scheitert es wieder an den Grundlagen, die jeder 14 jährige mit einjähriger Bauerfahrung im eigenen Wald verstanden hat.

Klingt gefrustet und etwas harsch, weiß ich - finds teilweise einfach etwas enttäuschend. Ist ja nun echt nicht so schwer... kein Ski/Bikepark-Betreiber würde eine Kombination aus kurz, lang und wieder kurz bauen. Niemand, nirgends. Weils unflowig ist, keinen Spaß macht und dazu auch noch total gefährlich ist, da NIEMAND mit sowas rechnet. Das gibts echt nur in Braunlage.
Wer keine anderen Parks kennt hat dort schon viel Spaß, zum Ausdauertraining auch super, aber wenn man in den Alpen oder gerade in Spicak war fällt einem umso mehr auf.
Fahre auch gerne nach Braunlage, bevor mir hier wieder Haterei unterstellt wird. Aber wenn so einfachste Dinge stimmen würden, würd ich mein Geld wesentlich öfter dort lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (17. Dezember 2013)

danke für die ausfühliche erklärung stephan.... schade, hab mich drauf gefreut gehabt. 

Einmal werd ich es nächstes jahr aber trotzdem ma angucken und mir selber ein bild davon machen.

Lukas


----------



## Deleted 25931 (7. Januar 2014)

Und? Geht in Braunlage dicke Ski-Fahr-Action??? *hust*


----------



## fuxy (7. Januar 2014)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Und? Geht in Braunlage dicke Ski-Fahr-Action??? *hust*


Hahahahaha, der war gut. Daumen


----------



## Deleted 28330 (7. Januar 2014)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Und? Geht in Braunlage dicke Ski-Fahr-Action??? *hust*



ach komm, mit dem wintersport wird soooo viel geld verdient, da fallen wir mtbiker überhaupt nicht ins gewicht. bei den schneemassen diesen winter. jetzt haben die aus purem mitleid was für die mtbiker gebaut, und was ist? nur am nörgeln die trottel. war ja klar.


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Januar 2014)

Wieviel Millionen waren das nochmal?
Wär vielleicht eine gute Idee gewesen davon 10% zu nehmen und etwas in der Art einer A-Line zu bauen.


----------



## stephan- (8. Januar 2014)

Man hätte auch - mit kurzer Pause - bis jetzt noch Biker mitnehmen können, der Lift fährt doch sowieso. Aber die Herren werden schon wissen, was sie tun.


----------



## fuxy (9. Februar 2014)

So der Schnee ist jetzt weg, wann macht der Park endlich wieder auf ?  Ihr habt jetzt lang genug Geld verbrannt um  eure Schneefantasien auszuleben.


----------



## LiF (9. Februar 2014)

Schnee liegt dort noch, war gestern erst dort rodeln.

aber es wurde schon echt irre viel zerstört dort


----------



## fuxy (9. Februar 2014)

Rodeln ?!? SPALTER !!!


----------



## LiF (9. Februar 2014)

Wir haben hier im Flachland ja keine Möglichkeit dazu. Aber einen DH'ler habe ich gesichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Februar 2014)

Wenn du wenigstens nen Skibike zum rodeln genommen hättest.


----------



## LiF (10. Februar 2014)

Ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## fuxy (10. Februar 2014)

LiF schrieb:


> Ich gelobe Besserung


Wir werden das prüfen....


----------



## zweirad-busche (10. März 2014)

*GEBRAUCHTRAD BÖRSE 15. März 10 - 14 Uhr - Vom Downhiller bis Kinderrad*
Zur bekannten und beliebten Gebrauchtradbörse laden wir wieder am kommenden Samstag, 
dem 15.März, ein.
Das Prinzip ist ganz einfach: Interessierte können von 10:00 bis 14:00 Uhr auf unserem
Gelände in der Hauptstraße 18 entweder ein gebrauchtes Fahrrad verkaufen oder erwerben.
Verkäufer müssen 5,00 Euro zahlen, die der AWO Kindertagesstätte gespendet werden.
Die Annahme und Bewertung der Fahrräder erfolgt für Verkäufer bereits am Freitag, 14.März, 
von 14:30 bis 18:00 Uhr bei uns im Hause. 
Die Räder müssen dafür gereinigt, verkehrssicher und fahrbereit sein.
Am Verkaufstag selbst können nicht nur die Fahrräder gehandelt werden – mit Kaffee und 
Kuchen sorgt auch die AWO Kindertagesstätte für das leibliche Wohl.
Weitere Infos: www.zweirad-busche.de


----------



## Avidadrenalin (18. März 2014)

Moin...kann aktuell jemand sagen, wie es im Bikepark aussieht?


----------



## tresor23 (18. März 2014)

Eröffnung am 04.04.2014


----------



## harbourmastah (18. März 2014)

BOOHH Braunlage!!! weis jemand wie dei neue strecke bei MSB ist?


----------



## sundancer (19. März 2014)

MSB-x-Trail ist Super. Vor allem wird man als Biker freundlich und zuvorkommend behandelt. Da koennen sich die Kollegen in Braunlage mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. März 2014)

Aber lasst das DH-Bike im Zweifel zu Hause. Strecke 1-3 sind eher Tretlastig, 4&5 zwar Steil aber auch recht eng, mit einem Enduro um die 170mm Federweg ist man am X-Trail gut dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (19. März 2014)

dann brauch ich ja garnicht hinfahren:/


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. März 2014)

Du kannst da auch mit dem DH-Bike fahren, nur ist es hier und da halt ein wenig anstrengender, hab das nur geschrieben damit du vorgewarnt bist


----------



## harbourmastah (19. März 2014)

alles klar...blöderweise habe ich meine cc feile letztes jahr verkauft


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. März 2014)

Mit dem DH-Bike solltest du Trail Nr1 zum warm fahren nehmen. Wenn du dann wieder unten bist, bist du WARM


----------



## Magura952 (19. März 2014)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Eröffnung am 04.04.2014



Gibt es die Info auch von offizieller Seite ? Auf der Homepage heißt es Mitte Mai...


----------



## tresor23 (19. März 2014)

ist offiziell 04.04.2014 geht es .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (19. März 2014)

Quelle ?!


----------



## tresor23 (19. März 2014)

das nicht dein ernst oder ? BTG öffentliches Rundschreiben an die Hoteliers ! Check die FB Gruppe da steht alles drin ....


----------



## el Lingo (5. April 2014)

Seit gestern ist wieder auf. Alles wie gewohnt, die Liftboys sind gut gelaunt, alle anderen auch.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. April 2014)

In welchem Zustand sind die Strecken?


----------



## Ripgid (5. April 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> In welchem Zustand sind die Strecken?



Süd-DH: ähnlich ende letzter Saison, einstieg über Freeride, ab 2. forstquerung einiges aufgefüllt --> wird dadurch schneller fahrbar, paar kleine neue Elemente auf höhe Mittelstation
Freeride: noch nicht fahrbar, erst ab mittelstation fahrbar, dort ein paar kleine neue Elemente,
Singletrail: ähnlich ende letzter Saison, oberer teil etwas ausgefahrener, teilweise noch verblockt durch umgefallene Bäume
Shoreline: größtenteils gesperrt durch forstarbeiten
Jumpline: fahrbar
Race-DH: keine ahnung, oben soll teilweise noch schnee liegen, ab mitte teilweise durch forstarbeiten geschädigt, aber dennoch gut fahrbar

Stand von Gestern


----------



## fuxy (6. April 2014)

...


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (13. April 2014)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ...
> Freeride: noch nicht fahrbar, erst ab mittelstation fahrbar, dort ein paar kleine neue Elemente,
> Singletrail: ähnlich ende letzter Saison, oberer teil etwas ausgefahrener, teilweise noch verblockt durch umgefallene Bäume
> Shoreline: größtenteils gesperrt durch forstarbeiten
> ...



Hallo,
gibt es aufgrund der o.a. "Einschränkungen" eine Vergünstigung bei den Liftpässen ?
Gruß, Dirk


----------



## sundancer (13. April 2014)

Dr. Ritzel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es aufgrund der o.a. "Einschränkungen" eine Vergünstigung bei den Liftpässen ?
> Gruß, Dirk



Natürlich nicht. Die müssen doch über uns Biker die Ausgaben fuer das sündhaft teure Skigebiet, welches nie genutzt werden kann, wieder rein kriegen


----------



## xMARTINx (13. April 2014)

Na da kann man es auch lassen...


----------



## xMARTINx (13. April 2014)

Na da kann man es auch lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (13. April 2014)

Dr. Ritzel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es aufgrund der o.a. "Einschränkungen" eine Vergünstigung bei den Liftpässen ?
> Gruß, Dirk



Nein,
du zahlst mit dem Liftticket ja nur den Transport nach oben und nicht für die Benutzung der Strecken. Die ist im übrigen kostenlos, wer also gerne aus eigener Kraft hochtritt, darf sich für Lau am Abfahrtspass erfreuen.


----------



## tresor23 (13. April 2014)

sehr geil digger  glaube das war jetzt verständlich ....


----------



## Ripgid (13. April 2014)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Na da kann man es auch lassen...



wenn jeder so denke würde, hätten wir bald auch keine Lifte mehr


----------



## xMARTINx (13. April 2014)

Stimmt den Lift gab es ja noch nicht vor dem bikepark.
Und schon letztes Jahr war es eine Strecke weniger, trotzdem höhere Luftkpreise, jetzt auch viel nicht fertig und trotzdem relativ teuer. 
Andreasberg ist zum Glück nicht weit


----------



## tresor23 (13. April 2014)

Martin by the way es ist eine Seilbahn und kein Lift ..... und ja die steht hier schon Jahrzehnte bevor irgendjemand an bikepark's gedacht hat. In ganz Deutschland zahlst du nur den Transport außer in winterbeg den slopestyle was ja legitim ist. alles wird immer teurer vom Apfel über bikes und Strom bis zum Zucker. die Leute die da arbeiten machen das auch nicht vor free. Na klar zwingt dich keiner herauskommen aber dann hör doch auf zu hetzen wie ein Stammtischbruder.


----------



## xMARTINx (13. April 2014)

Hetzen? Ich sag meine Meinung und mehr nicht. Ich war vom ersten Tag des Parks regelmäßig dort und auch gerne!
 Und das wir Biker den neuen Lift und Schneekanonen mit finanzieren ist auch kein Geheimnis. Ja es wird alles teurer und die Leute müssen bezahlt werden, woanders aber genauso... 
Finde es für den Park schade das nicht anders funzt, bin gern hingefahren aber einfach nur teurer machen und weniger bieten ist halt nicht der richtige weg.


----------



## tresor23 (13. April 2014)

aber wie kommst du denn darauf das die Biker eine 10 Millionen Euro Anlage finanzieren ? wo hast du denn die Info her ? hast du eine Ahnung wie viele Leute ohne bike jeden Tag die bahn benutzen ? für 12 € hoch und runter ... und wir zahlen irgendwie 2,90 pro Tour das ist im Verhältnis wohl ein Schnäppchen oder ?!? Fakt ist das ... ach egal lohnt nicht ...


----------



## Ripgid (13. April 2014)

tresor23 schrieb:


> aber wie kommst du denn darauf das die Biker eine 10 Millionen Euro Anlage finanzieren ? wo hast du denn die Info her ? hast du eine Ahnung wie viele Leute ohne bike jeden Tag die bahn benutzen ? für 12 € hoch und runter ... und wir zahlen irgendwie 2,90 pro Tour das ist im Verhältnis wohl ein Schnäppchen oder ?!? Fakt ist das ... ach egal lohnt nicht ...



lass gut sein marc.. das fängt hier eh nach jedem fünften Post von vorne an


----------



## xMARTINx (14. April 2014)

Darf man Preise und gebotenes nicht vergleichen? Woanders, Zehnerkarte 17, Tageskarte 22, und funktioniert doch auch. 
Das wir den Lift nicht alleine finanzieren ist klar, aber letztes Jahr ne Strecke weniger und Preise höher?! 
Klingt irgendwie komisch nech... 
Aber für manche ist Braunlage ja unantastbar 

Fahre weiter gerne nach Braunlage aber es gibt inzwischen gute Alternativen in der Nähe, mal sehen was in hahnenklee passiert die bauen ja auch wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (14. April 2014)

vollen preis für kaputte strecken zu verlangen, ist eine frechheit, da könnt ihr mir erzählen was ihr wollt. genauso 3 euro für parken. denn die parkscheinautomaten gibts auch nicht umsonst!


----------



## xMARTINx (14. April 2014)

Und bei guten Besuch stehen die Politessen den ganzen Tag am Parkplatz auf der Lauer

Aber Parkgebühren hat man woanders auch oft


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (16. April 2014)

Hallo,

interessante Diskussion, in die wir uns aber garnicht einbringen wollen, da jeder (Bikepark-/Lift-)Betreiber seine Preisstruktur und -politik letztlich selber bestimmen soll / muss.

Ein ganz anderes Thema ist die Befahrung "in Eigenregie", d.h. ohne die Liftbenutzung und ohne gültiges Ticket: theoretisch (und auch praktisch) ist dies natürlich möglich, aber schlichtweg nicht gut. Warum? Weil logischerweise nicht nur der Betreiber von den zahlenden Gästen lebt (dieser Punkt ist aber garnicht so dramatisch, weil es zum Glück nur einen recht geringen Anteil an "Freifahrern" gibt). Wesentlich interessanter ist aber der Punkt der Haftung: wer auf einer Strecke ohne gültiges Ticket stürzt, hat versicherungstechnisch keinerlei Anspruch auf einen Schadensersatz; im schlimmsten Fall kann er vom Betreiber zusätzlich noch Ärger bekommen, da er meist privates Gelände ohne Genehmigung betritt (befährt).  Zusätzlich erleben wir in St. Andreasberg es leider öfters, dass Biker nach Feierabend im Gelände rumtoben bzw. sich dort austoben. Hier nur das Stichwort "Bergung bei Unfall / Erstversorgung" ...
Vielleicht sich einfach mal vor Augen führen, denn es geht "so lange gut, bis es irgendwann mal daneben geht". Und dann müssen vielleicht andere leider mit darunter leiden ...


----------



## cxfahrer (16. April 2014)

Ist die Haftung tatsächlich so, dass ich als Radler im Wald den Eigentümer des Geländes verklagen kann, wenn ich stürze und mich verletze, egal ob ich eine Treppe runter fahre, vom Fels droppe oder einen Wanderweg benutze?
Ich dachte, das gäbs nur in Österreich.
Oder ist das Befahren von gebauten Trails/Hindernissen/Northshores gemeint? Dann müssten diese aber konsequenterweise nach Feierabend entsprechend gesperrt werden. Reicht da ein pauschaler Hinweis auf einer Tafel irgendwo aus?

Wie ist das eigentlich z.B. dann am Singletrek pod Smrkem, da kann ja jeder drauf rum rollern - während in Rabenberg weniger gebaut ist, aber Eintritt fürs Selberhochtreten verlangt wird, obwohl die Trails ideal zum Shutteln sind?

In Braunlage wird die Seilbahn ja oft von Radlern benutzt, die garnicht im Park runter wollen, da gleicht sich das Finanzielle ja aus. Bei dem Mist der da zum Teil hingebaut ist, wäre es ja interessant zu wissen, ob sie schon verklagt worden sind  ...


----------



## mw.dd (16. April 2014)

http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/agb.php

Lustig daran: "Die Nutzung des Parks wird nicht in Rechnung gestellt!" (Startseite). Gibt es neuderdings separate Eintrittskarten?



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ist die Haftung tatsächlich so, dass ich als Radler im Wald den Eigentümer des Geländes verklagen kann, wenn ich stürze und mich verletze, egal ob ich eine Treppe runter fahre, vom Fels droppe oder einen Wanderweg benutze?
> Ich dachte, das gäbs nur in Österreich.
> Oder ist das Befahren von gebauten Trails/Hindernissen/Northshores gemeint? Dann müssten diese aber konsequenterweise nach Feierabend entsprechend gesperrt werden. Reicht da ein pauschaler Hinweis auf einer Tafel irgendwo aus?...



Auf öffentlichen Wegen ist die Verkehrssicherungspflicht auf nicht waldtypische Gefahren beschränkt. Eine Treppe oder ein "Northshore" ist keine waldtypische Gefahr, Du müsstest dem Betreiber aber entsprechende Versäumnisse vorwerfen können. Z.B. Sturz durch ein morsches Brett, das nicht bemerkt wurde, da der Betreiber seinen Kontrollpflichten nicht nachgekommen ist.

Also: Wenn Du stürzt, weil Du einen Fahrfehler machst, bist Du immer selber verantwortlich - egal ob Weg oder Bikepark.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Wie ist das eigentlich z.B. dann am Singletrek pod Smrkem, da kann ja jeder drauf rum rollern - während in Rabenberg weniger gebaut ist, aber Eintritt fürs Selberhochtreten verlangt wird, obwohl die Trails ideal zum Shutteln sind? ...



Ich kennen die Rechtslage in Tschechien nicht. Das sächsische Waldgesetz erlaubt jedenfalls unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen die Zweckbindung von Wegen, ohne das damit eine automatisch eine erweiterte Verkehrssicherungspflicht verbunden ist. Das mit dem Eintritt steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## jaamaa (16. April 2014)

Eigenverantwortung! Jaja,  haben wir schon in der Kindheit gelernt... zumindest damals.
Heute sind immer die anderen Schuld.... auch für die eigene Blödheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. April 2014)

Ich wollte nur wissen, was @MSB-X-Trail nun eigentlich gemeint hat. Klar ist das doof wenn da welche nach Feierabend runtermachen und sich ggfs. verletzen.

In Braunlage war es zuletzt schon so, dass man an einigen Stellen durchaus den Betreiber wegen absichtlichem Fallenstellen (Einfahrtsbretter vor Querwegen, Form der Jumpline z.B.) und mangelnder Instandhaltung (Landungen nach Kickern) hätte verklagen sollen  . Ich habe schon dort Unfälle gesehen, die allein darauf zurückzuführen gewesen wären.


----------



## harbourmastah (16. April 2014)

bevor die in braunlage sich nicht bemühen die strecken anständig wieder herzurichten und die tableline nicht richtig gemacht wird.....werde ich diesen vergleichsweise teuren park sowieso meiden....wirklich schade den braunlage hat wohl am meisten potentzial (im Harz) ein richtig geiler park zu werden!


----------



## BikeTiefling (24. April 2014)

Kann jemand was zu den aktuellen Wartezeiten am Wochenende sagen?


----------



## xMARTINx (24. April 2014)

Wie soll man sowas vorraussagen, manchmal sind mehr da, manchmal weniger. Bei schlechten Wetter sind die Wartezeiten meist kürzer, bei richtig guten länger


----------



## BikeTiefling (24. April 2014)

Eigentlich recht einfach, wenn Du letztes WE da warst hast Du 5 min gewartet oder 1h? ;-)


----------



## tresor23 (24. April 2014)

Dirk alles gut wirst bestimmt keine Stunde stehen müssen es sei denn es werden 25 Grad


----------



## BikeTiefling (24. April 2014)

Hi Marc, das ist doch eine Aussage 
Dann werde ich das Wetter beobachten und versuchen vorbei zu kommen.


----------



## Suechtiger (25. April 2014)

waren letzten samstag in BL.. gegen mittag haben wir 2x ca. 30-45mins gestanden, weil von jung bis alt alles mit den monsterrollern fahren wollte und auch so normaler bikerverkehr war... schade das im park soviel gesperrt bzw. ungepflegt war.. hatten bei der ersten abfahrt gut zu grübeln, was wir denn gefahren sind ^^°


----------



## Dreckhopser (10. Mai 2014)

Wie ist es eigentlich jetzt in Braunlage?
Ich war letztes Jahr dort um hauptsächlich den Singletrail zu fahren.  Nur war der alles andere als gut fahrbar. Er zeichnete sich durch externe Wurzeln, massiven Felsblöcken und teilweise zu engen Passagen aus. 

Wie sieht das heute aus? 
Gibt's inzwischen noch einen weiteren Singletrail,  der dann eventuell wirklich flowig ist?


----------



## lukidtm (10. Mai 2014)

letzte woche Freitag war ich da, und so sah es dort aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweirad-busche (14. Mai 2014)

Gondelbahn der Wurmbergseilbahn und Bikepark am *Samstag, den 17.05.2014* ganztags aufgrund einer Rettungsübung an der Gondelbahn geschlossen!
Bikeshop Braunlage und Bikeverleih bleibt geöffnet.
Alternativ ist unser Bikeshop St. Andreasberg und Bikeverleih im Bikepark MSB-X-Trail Freitag bis Sonntag von 9:30 bis 17:00 geöffnet.


----------



## fuxy (14. Mai 2014)

Wären eh nicht gekommen....


----------



## Mantasy (14. Mai 2014)

Wer macht denn so eine übung am Samstag - besser kann man kein Umsatz vernichten.


----------



## mw.dd (14. Mai 2014)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Wer macht denn so eine übung am Samstag - besser kann man kein Umsatz vernichten.



Die freiwillige Feuerwehr, DRK, Bergwacht usw.... viele dort haben oft noch einen richtigen Job und müssen solch eine Übung in ihrer Freizeit machen.


----------



## tresor23 (16. Mai 2014)

ACHTUNG !!!!

Die neue Tableline auf dem Freeride ist momentan nicht befahrbar sie wurde die Woche überarbeitet und es sin neue Elemente dazugekommen.
Aufgrund des Schlechten Wetters sind konnten die Table nicht richtig abgerüttelt werden und sind  extrem rutschig. Bitte umfahrt die Passage die nächsten Tage da sonnst die Arbeit vom einer Woche hin ist. 

DANKE .......


----------



## MiketheBike2013 (16. Mai 2014)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Wer macht denn so eine übung am Samstag - besser kann man kein Umsatz vernichten.


Ich hätte es am Sonntag gemacht "Phingstsonntag"


----------



## stöber (20. Mai 2014)

tresor23 schrieb:


> ACHTUNG !!!!
> 
> Die neue Tableline auf dem Freeride ist momentan nicht befahrbar sie wurde die Woche überarbeitet und es sin neue Elemente dazugekommen.
> Aufgrund des Schlechten Wetters sind konnten die Table nicht richtig abgerüttelt werden und sind  extrem rutschig. Bitte umfahrt die Passage die nächsten Tage da sonnst die Arbeit vom einer Woche hin ist.
> ...


 
Hey Tresor, was für NEUE Elemente sind denn gebaut worden? Hast du ein paar mehr Infos?


----------



## zweirad-busche (20. Mai 2014)

*Bike Test Event auf dem Grossparkplatz in Braunlage!*

* Am 7./8. Juni findet in Braunlage unser Testevent statt.*
GIANT kommt mit dem Performance Trailer und bietet die aktuellen MTB zu kostenlosen Probefahrten.
Raleigh/Univega E-Bike können kostenlos getestet werden.
Unser Partner "Black und White" veranstaltet eine Modenschau und bietet eine geführte MTB Tour und eine geführte Trekking Tour an MMS Concept kommt am Sonntag mit E-Motorrädern.
Für das leibliche Wohl sorgen unserer Sponsoren mit Kaffee, Kuchen, Schmalbroten und Softeis.
Der Reinerlös geht in die Anschaffung einer E-Bike Tankstelle auf dem Grossparkplatz.


----------



## harbourmastah (21. Mai 2014)

kommt danny auch wieder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timbo310 (21. Mai 2014)

Braunlage lebt...? Es wird an den Strecken gefeilt...? Wer leitet das ganze...?


----------



## tresor23 (24. Mai 2014)

Tod gesagte leben länger  und wenn alles fertig ist gibt es auch ein Bild und mehr infos ...


----------



## zweirad-busche (26. Mai 2014)

*Bikepark Bikes -Himmelfahrt- Info*

Falls keine Bikes mehr in Braunlage verfügbar sind gibt es evt. die Alternative noch im MSB-X-Trail in St. Andreasberg.


----------



## Mantasy (26. Mai 2014)

Erwartet ihr so einen Andrang?


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (31. Mai 2014)

Hi,
die folgende Frage wurde bestimmt schon tausendmal gestellt, aber ich stell sie trotzdem nochmal:
Sehe ich das Richtig, dass man mit einer "20-points-Karte" 10mal den Lift benutzen kann?

Danke schonmal!

RideOn Toby


----------



## Mantasy (31. Mai 2014)

jup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (31. Mai 2014)

unten rein, oben raus ist jeweils ein Punkt


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (31. Mai 2014)

Dann kostet eine Fahrt also 5,40€?!

Ok, das ist mal gesalzen...


----------



## Mantasy (31. Mai 2014)

10er kostet 29,-


----------



## Mantasy (31. Mai 2014)

sind also 2,90€ da auf einer 10er 20 Punkte sind


----------



## Mantasy (31. Mai 2014)

Und gegenüber Hahnenklee und St. Andreasberg ist die Abfahrt sehr lang.


----------



## elfGrad (31. Mai 2014)

Das Thema gabs auf Seite 110 schonmal 20points = 54€ auf der Homepage bedeutet wohl 20 Fahrten wobei dann auf der Karte 40 "Punkte" sein sollten.
Gibt ja auch 5 point Karten da würde man ja dann bei der 3. Fahrt oben nicht mehr raus kommen


----------



## Braunbaer (31. Mai 2014)

falls morgen früh jemand in Braunlage ist, ich habe 2 Karten mit je 14 Punkten (also 7 mal Tal-Berg) für nen fairen Preis abzugeben.

je Karte 30€ incl. Pfand, bei Interesse bitte PM, ich komme dann zum Parkplatz. VG, Braunbär.


----------



## jaamaa (31. Mai 2014)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> falls morgen früh jemand in Braunlage ist, ich habe 2 Karten mit je 14 Punkten (also 7 mal Tal-Berg) für nen fairen Preis abzugeben.
> 
> je Karte 30€ incl. Pfand, bei Interesse bitte PM, ich komme dann zum Parkplatz. VG, Braunbär.


 
Versteh ich nicht so ganz!


----------



## Mantasy (31. Mai 2014)

7×2,90+4,-€=24,30 wäre der reguläre Preis. Fair ware also 20,- pro Karte


----------



## Braunbaer (1. Juni 2014)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht so ganz!


wieso? wir können die Karten leider nicht mehr aufbrauchen, vlt. hat jemand Bedarf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (1. Juni 2014)

Ja das ist schon klar, aber deine Rechnung stimmt irgendwie nicht 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Braunbaer (2. Juni 2014)

jaamaa schrieb:


> aber deine Rechnung stimmt irgendwie nicht


... und damit hast Du recht...

Leute, ich muss mich bei Euch entschuldigen, das Punktesystem war mir nicht ganz klar. Bei der Tal-Berg-Fahrt werden ja 2 Punkte abgezogen, auf der "10-Points-Karte" sind aber nicht 10, sondern 10x2=20 Points drauf (Genau hier war mein Denkfehler). Heißt: Auf dem "10 Points-Ticket" sind nicht 10 Points, sondern 10x2 Points = 10 Fahrten drauf. Wieso nennen die das Ticket nicht gleich "10-Fahrten-Ticket?"  Wer soll denn da eigentlich durchsteigen?

Ich war also in der irrigen Annahme, ein 20-Points-ticket zu besitzen (weil der Apparat an Ein- und Ausgang eben auch 20 Points abzählt).. ist es aber garnicht, sondern das 10-Point-Ticket . Ich nehme also mein unverschämtes Verkaufsangebot zurück, ich hab die Karten auch noch, es ist also niemand geschädigt worden  danke für die Richtigstellung @jaamaa und @Mantasy 
Back on-topic: Ich war letztes WE in MSB-X-Trail, sehr cool dort und das dortige Ticketsystem verstehe sogar ich auf Anhieb  Falls in Braunlage mal der Lift stillsteht eine nette Alternative.


----------



## lukidtm (3. August 2014)

Soo

Nach dem ganzen gemecker muss ich das Liftperson jetzt mal loben. Die 2 Gestern an der Talstation waren super nett und freundlich, waren aber auch 2 neue, aufjedenfall bin ich denen vorher noch nie begegnet.

Was die neuen Sachen auf den Trails angeht... naja, versteh da vieles nicht so.

Der Table auf dem Freeride unter der Mittelstation ist fürchterlich geshaped. das Vorderrad rollt recht normal rüber, das Hinterrad wird aber richtig hoch gekickt... Auch die neuen großen Tables aufm freeride stehen für mich in einer Komischen reinfolge.

Die großen Steinplatten aufm Süd DH (Gelb) im waldstück unterm lift sind dagegen richtig gut platziert und machen das durchfahren des recht flachen Stücks deutlich besser.
Auch der Teil aufm freeride vorm Roadgap ist gut geworden.

Lukas


----------



## Hagen3000 (4. August 2014)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Soo
> 
> Nach dem ganzen gemecker muss ich das Liftperson jetzt mal loben. Die 2 Gestern an der Talstation waren super nett und freundlich, waren aber auch 2 neue, aufjedenfall bin ich denen vorher noch nie begegnet.
> 
> ...



kann mich nur anschließen was das Personal betrifft. Die waren ganz gut drauf 

Ich finde die Table-Line jetzt recht stimmig und gut zu springen, hat alles soweit gepasst! 

Das Roadgap hat ja jetzt sogar eine Art Landung bekommen und hier und da wurden ein paar Kleinigkeiten ausgebessert - insgesamt tut sich was und dieses "Braunlage könnte so cool sein wenn jetzt noch..."-Gefühl wird am Leben gehalten


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (7. August 2014)

Ich kann mich euch ebenfalls anschließen. Wir waren jetzt auch schon mehrmals wieder in Braunlage, und hatten nie Probleme mit dem Personal. Sie waren stets freundlich und man hat so manchen kurzen Schwatz gemacht. Ich glaube da kommt es auch drauf an wie man dem Personal kommt. Mal ein freundliches Hallo und eine kleine Geste und Danke sagen gehört auch von uns Fahren mal dazu. Und wir sind bis jetzt dort immer sehr gut behandelt worden.  Und was die Strecken an geht, sieht man auch das jetzt Stück für Stück wieder was getan wird, auch darüber hatten wir dort kurz gesprochen. Und man sicherte uns auch zu das da noch das eine oder andere auch wieder auf Vordermann gebracht wird. Es dauert halt ab und an mal etwas länger. Aber alles im allem sind ja die Strecken fahrbar. Und die Table-Line oben beim Freeride finde ich auch ganz gut. Hab ein paar Anläufe gebraucht bei dem größeren aber wenn der dann klappt geht der Rest fast von Allein.

Gruß in die Runde von Ronny


----------



## xMARTINx (7. August 2014)

Mit'n Personal hatte ich auch nur Probleme. Dieses Jahr war ich noch gar nicht da... Schade das es so schleppend voran geht, ist ja immerhin die zweite Saison so. Vielleicht Ende der Saison mal...


----------



## stephan- (7. August 2014)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Mit'n Personal hatte ich auch nur Probleme. Dieses Jahr war ich noch gar nicht da... Schade das es so schleppend voran geht, ist ja immerhin die zweite Saison so. Vielleicht Ende der Saison mal...



Vielleicht in 10 Jahren, das halte ich mittlerweile für einen realistischeren Zeitraum. Ist ja auch alles pure rocket science und Quantenphysik, so einen Bikepark hinzustellen. Überall klappts, nur im Harz nicht (Schube mal ausgenommen).


----------



## xMARTINx (7. August 2014)

Braunlage wird auch noch merken das die Skifahrer nicht alles sind. 

Sankt Abdreasberg hat auch sehr viel in kurzer zeit umgesetzt und mit After Work Biken bis um acht und für 13 Euro auch sehr gute Ideen... 
Schube ist natürlich klasse für sich, abgesehen davon das sie nur am we auf haben


----------



## stephan- (7. August 2014)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> After Work Biken bis um acht und für 13 Euro



Gar nicht gewusst - fahr ich nächste Woche gleich mal hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (17. August 2014)

Heute Braunlage gewesen. Vorweg, war super. Haben wieder was gemacht an der Strecke, wird immer besser. Negativ ist mir der Griesgram vom Liftpersonal unten aufgefallen. Und die nicht vorhandene Streckenbeschilderung.


----------



## ultraenz (19. August 2014)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Heute Braunlage gewesen. Vorweg, war super. Haben wieder was gemacht an der Strecke, wird immer besser. Negativ ist mir der Griesgram vom Liftpersonal unten aufgefallen. Und die nicht vorhandene Streckenbeschilderung.


Ich war Donnerstag und Freitag da, bei den Strecken stimme ich dir zu, die sind gerade im oberen Teil echt spaßig.
Das Liftpersonal fand ich jedoch sehr nett, vor allem die beiden unten (ein junger mit nem Rolling Stones Pulli und ein "Walross") waren ziemlich spaßig drauf.


----------



## fuxy (6. September 2014)

Wie geht es denn dem Fahrer , der bei der neuen Table line  heute so schwer gestürzt ist ?


----------



## dermute (10. September 2014)

Am Montag war ich auch zum ersten Mal in Braunlage. Die Endurotrail-Strecke klang sehr verlockend. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die Strecke weit entfernt von flowig und schön ist... Speziell der obere Teil ist einfach viel zu sehr mit riesigen Steinen, Wurzeln und wenig Ausweichmöglichkeiten geschmückt. Das macht der MSB-X-Trail um längen besser!
Als Trailfahrer ist man meiner Meinung nach dort nicht gut aufgehoben.


----------



## xMARTINx (10. September 2014)

War heut auch mal wieder da Karte leerfahren.
Was mir sehr negativ aufgefallen ist das die neu angelegten sprünge aus dem letzten Jahr teilweise so ausgefahren sind das sie das heck rauskicken. Ansonsten wars spaßig aber seit letzten Jahr nicht viel passiert, die Tableline ist ja auch nur teilweise fertig aber wird fleißig gebaut. Wenn ich nen Enduro hätte würde ich das mit nach Braunlage nehmen, nen Downhiller lohnt da ja nur stellenweise.
Dann noch dreißig Monsterroller im Lift vor einem...


----------



## roofrockrider (10. September 2014)

Ich war diese Woche am Wurmberg.

Die einzige Veränderung sind ein paar kleine Anlieger die sehr nett sind und ein paar Dirtjumps auf der Freeridestrecke die aber nicht zur Strecke passen und für mein befinden zu steil sind.

Die gelbe Strecke wurde ganz oben platt gemacht.

*Sonst nichts in 4 Jahren.*

Doch die Tageskarte gibts nicht mehr.

Finde ich insgesamt schwach das kaum was verbessert wurde.

Allerdings wurde am oberen Freeride von einer Firma  was gebaut. Die haben die Wurzeln durch Aufschüttung beseitigt.

Die Dirtjump Linie nach dem Northshore ist immer noch so beknackt wie sie immer war.

Der Northshore macht aber Laune.

Wer fährt den Racetrack im oberen Teil ist ja die Hölle da zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (10. September 2014)

Da sieht man sehr selten mal jemanden runterfahren


----------



## stephan- (11. September 2014)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> *Sonst nichts in 4 Jahren.*


----------



## jaamaa (11. September 2014)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> *Sonst nichts in 4 Jahren.*
> 
> Doch die Tageskarte gibts nicht mehr.



...  und nen schönen Parkplatz haben sie  jetzt 

War schon lange nicht mehr da. Passiert da eigentlich etwas mit der Schanze? Ich hatte mal in der Zeitung gelesen, dass diese abgerissen werden soll bevor sie ganz zusammen bricht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. September 2014)

Hab letzte oder vorletzte Woche im Radio gehört dass die jetzt abgerissen wurde.


----------



## bjoernsen (13. September 2014)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Was mir sehr negativ aufgefallen ist das die neu angelegten sprünge aus dem letzten Jahr teilweise so ausgefahren sind das sie das heck rauskicken.



Genau das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Mit einem Dirtbike würde das gehen, aber mit dem Bigbike etwas trickie..


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. September 2014)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> War heut auch mal wieder da Karte leerfahren.
> Was mir sehr negativ aufgefallen ist das die neu angelegten sprünge aus dem letzten Jahr teilweise so ausgefahren sind das sie das heck rauskicken. Ansonsten wars spaßig aber seit letzten Jahr nicht viel passiert, die Tableline ist ja auch nur teilweise fertig aber wird fleißig gebaut. Wenn ich nen Enduro hätte würde ich das mit nach Braunlage nehmen, nen Downhiller lohnt da ja nur stellenweise.
> Dann noch dreißig Monsterroller im Lift vor einem...


 
Kann ich genauso bestätigen, ein paar Sprünge sind einfach ne Katastrophe.
Uns hat es trotzdem gefallen und die neue Tableline war meiner Meinung nach gut springbar, nur die Wellen danach waren absolut sinnlos.

Falls es gelesen wird, Grüße an den Commencal und Trek-Fahrer (dir spezeill Danke für´s Zeigen der schnellen Line  )


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. September 2014)

Edit: Bild vom Donnerstag


----------



## Mantasy (1. November 2014)

ist morgen auf? oder schon Saison ende?


----------



## xMARTINx (1. November 2014)

Heut war offen und morgen auch 


Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup mit Flatout Suspension Tuning zu verkaufen!


----------



## Mantasy (1. November 2014)

top dann bin ich morgen da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (1. November 2014)

Laut website ist ab dem 10.11. Dicht. Edit: War wohl wehr schneller und das hat MTB news mir nicht angezeigt  

ich will morgen auch nochma in den Park  uralt Bigair und Weiß Grüner O'neal helm 

lukas


----------



## Mantasy (1. November 2014)

silbernes tues


----------



## Marcus_xXx (2. November 2014)

Is noch offen... war gestern da.. soll bis 09.11. Offen sein, je nach wetter


----------



## LiF (3. November 2014)

Servus,

ich war gestern, nach 3 Jahren, mal wieder in Braunlage.
Nach dem Meldungen hier, über das unfreundliche Personal und den "wild gebauten" Strecken, mit ein wenig Bauchweh angereist.

Zu erst mal zum Personal: Die Jungs die gestern Dienst hatten, war alle gut drauf, haben immer nen lockeren Spruch gehabt und waren super freundlich.
Vorallem der Kollege unten: "In 30 Minuten bist wieder oben" 

Zu den Strecken: Also manche Dinge sind wirklich ein wenig, naja, Kopflos gebaut!?
Im Freeride, nach der Mittelstation, sind auf der linken Seite 2 Kicker. Die Anfahrten sind bei beiden irgendwie völlig verblockt und somit lassen die sich echt bescheiden springen.
Andere Dinge, wie kleine Anlieger und kleine Table (nach dem Wallride, links vom Lift) machen das fahren dort doch deutlich besser. Anlieger lassen sich gut durchfahren, die 2 kleinen Table dort sind auch gut gesetzt, auch wenn man die erst beim 2ten mal versteht zu springen 

Die Tableline ist aber eine KATASTROPHE!! Der erste ist okay, da kommt man mit 200mm noch gut rüber, der 3te und 4te sind viel zu steil geshapt und nur beschissen zu springen.
Der 4te, der die flache Landung hat ist wieder super...
Die Wellen danach sind auch völlig sinnfrei, da war ich beim ersten mal viel zu schnell und lag fast auf der Nase.
Danach der kleine Kicker in den "Hang" hinein wieder rum bockt, da kann man ordentlich fliegen 

Als Fazit: Im nächsten Jahr werden wir mit Sicherheit wieder öfter in Braunlage vorbeischauen.

Hier noch mal einen Gruß an den Unbekannten, den wir den Tag über gefühlt 100x getroffen haben (grüner Bluegrass Helm, Sonnenbrille).
Bin der Glory-Fahrer mit dem blauen Hoody


----------



## harbourmastah (3. November 2014)

es heißt "Hoody"!!


----------



## Nasum (3. November 2014)

Bei den Fischköppen nennt man das Hoddy... @LiF ich hoffe das war nicht der letzte Besuch von euch im Harz? Man sieht sich doch bestimmt nochmal in diesem Jahr?


----------



## LiF (3. November 2014)

Andi, du oller Klugscheißer!!! 

Steffen, wenn uns noch ein Lift mitnimmt und das Wetter passt, werden wir mit Sicherheit im Harz aufschlagen.


----------



## harbourmastah (3. November 2014)

sonst kommen wir...und das wollt ihr ganz bestimmt nicht!!!


----------



## Mantasy (3. November 2014)

nächstes WE ist das letzte in Braunlage mit Bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweirad-busche (4. November 2014)

Macht der November jetzt einen auf September, oder was? Soll er doch. 
* Wir haben zum Saisonschluss die Preise nochmals drastisch reduziert.....*
Noch bis 9. November geöffnet am Bikepark Braunlage.


----------



## zweirad-busche (4. November 2014)

Macht der November jetzt einen auf September, oder was? Soll er doch. 
* Wir haben zum Saisonschluss die Preise nochmals drastisch reduziert.....*
Noch bis 9. November geöffnet am Bikepark Braunlage.


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. November 2014)

Wir würden nächstes Jahr auch gern wiederkommen.Könnten ja ein kleines internes Thread Treffen machen?


----------



## lukidtm (4. November 2014)

ich wäre auch dabei

um dann das hier nochmal besser zu machen:


----------



## xMARTINx (5. November 2014)

Waren letzte Woche auch mal wieder da... Über die Paar Sprünge auf der Dh mit viel zu steilen Absprung wurde ja schon gesprochen, aber die neue Tableline ist echt lächerlich, nicht nur das die stecke seit zwei Jahren nicht fertig wird, sondern die unterirdisch geshapten Sprünge sind einfach ein Witz, viel schlechter kann man sowas fast nicht bauen. Nach den recht sinnfreien Wellen wissen Parkfremde Biker gar nicht wo es weitergeht!
Wenn sich in dem Park nicht bald was tut und Sprünge ordentlich gebaut werden und die Strecken bisschen mehr Flow bekommen wird das Braunlage bitter spüren. Sämtliche Biker mit denen wir im Gespräch waren sahen es genauso und wenn an einem sonnigen und warmen Samstag nur ca. 25 Biker im Park sind spricht das ne deutliche Sprache. Schade das das Potenzial des Parks so weggeschmissen wird 


Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup mit Flatout Suspension Tuning zu verkaufen!


----------



## lukidtm (23. November 2014)

so und nu der ganze Edit von dem Tag mit dem Sturz da oben 


Schönen Sonntag euch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (16. April 2015)

Falls es jemand interessiert. Beitrag aus dem Göttinger Tageblatt von heute.

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## harbourmastah (16. April 2015)

ohne worte!!


----------



## LiF (16. April 2015)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> ohne worte!!



OH JA...

Erneutes Armutszeugniss bzgl der Begründung "Naturschutz" für die Ablehnung neuer Bikestrecken!
Für den Massensport werden zich Hektar Wald gerodet.

Aber okay, der nächste Grund Braunlage doch wieder links liegen zu lassen!!


----------



## xMARTINx (16. April 2015)

Geil dann gibt's gar keine Bäume mehr und die Strecken werden trotzdem nicht fertig und nicht gepflegt... Abartig. Dann werden sicher dieses Jahr gleich nochmal Preise for die Radfahrer angezogen


----------



## harbourmastah (16. April 2015)

hatte seine Gründe weswegen ich seit 3 jahren nicht mehr hinfahre,LEIDER wohl auch die kommenden 3Jahre! Wirklich Schade ....dieses riesige potential was dieser berg hat....wird nur an SKIfahrer verschwendet.....Wurmberg könnte locker DAS MEKKA werden, wenn ja wenn man mal massentaugliche flow-strecken bauen würde a la A-line etc......was wiederum ein viel größeres Publikum anprechen würde und somit evtl auch der Sommerbetrieb sich rechnen würde!  naja wird wohl ein traum bleiben!


----------



## njoerd (16. April 2015)

Hab in den letzten Tagen einen Bericht über Urlaub im Harz auf NDR gesehen. Da sprachen sie auch über den Harz und Braunlage, sowie andere Orte im Harz. Hotels, FeWo u.s.w. sind völlig veraltet und laden nicht zum Urlaub machen ein. Daran sollte eher was getan werden, als an den Liftanlagen. Ganz klar die Investition an der falsche Stelle (in dem Artikel).


----------



## stöber (29. April 2015)

Moin, moin zusammen,

Kann einer sagen ob die Aussage auf der Park-Homepage noch aktuell ist?

Da steht noch:
Aufgrund der Länge der Wintersportsaison und der darauf folgenden, mehrwöchigen Seilbahnüberholung beginnt die Saisonder Downhiller sicher nicht vor Mitte/Ende Mai d.J.
Sobald die Frühlingssonne dann Streckenteile freigeschmolzen und getrocknet hat, werden wir diese öffnen. 
Grüße aus Braunlage!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bruellmuecke (29. April 2015)

Wir waren am Wochenende im MSB-X-Trail (war übrigens riiiichtig gut ) und wir fragten beim Bikeverleih - da die Firma Busche ja auch in Braunlage tätig ist - wie es denn mit der Öffnung dort aussehe. Antwort: (erst) Richtung Himmelfahrt scheint es was zu werden. Naja, dann mal los. Kann es sein, dass man in Braunlage nur noch auf den Winter setzt und den Sommer (zumindest den "zweirädrigen") total vernachlässigt bzw. die Radfahrer hinten anstellt? Mal weiter so ...


----------



## bestmove (29. April 2015)

Der Park ist nur was für Locals ... Anreise lohnt sich aktuell nicht!


----------



## stöber (29. April 2015)

Ich hab sowas in der Art schon fast befürchtet!

Naja, gibt ja nicht nur Braunlage und den Wurmberg im Harz.
Wenn man mal überlegt wie groß die Euphorie war als man das hier gelesen hat:



Resendisback schrieb:


> *Am Wurmberg entsteht ein Dorado für Mountainbiker*
> 
> *BRAUNLAGE. *
> Eine Vision wird Wirklichkeit: Am Wurmberg entsteht ein Mountainbike-Downhill-Park, der auf einzelnen seiner sieben Strecken sogar europaweit seinesgleichen suchen wird. Gerade auch im Verbund mit den Bike-Parks Hahnenklee und Schulenberg und der Volksbank-Arena Harz werden Harz-Urlaube für die stetig wachsende Zahl der Mountainbiker so zum attraktiven Pflichtprogramm.
> ...


 
Da kann man wohl nur noch sagen: Perfekt am Ziel vorbei gearbeitet!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (29. April 2015)

stöber schrieb:


> Da kann man wohl nur noch sagen: Perfekt am Ziel vorbei gearbeitet!!



Jo! 
Frag mich immer wie man so etwas schafft. Schade


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (29. April 2015)

Bitte nicht übel nehmen, aber besonders "nett" ist der Hintergrund, dass die Anlage in Braunlage mit 50% (!) der Kosten vom Land Niedersachsen gefördert wurde. Das ist schon ein Pfund ...
Wenn ich bedenke, welche Förderung bei uns hier in St.Andreasberg geflossen ist: da steht eine dicke Null vor dem Komma (in Worten: Nullkommanull)
Zitat: "Alle sind gleich, nur einige sind eben etwas gleicher ..."
Schade, leider einfach nur schade ...


----------



## LiF (29. April 2015)

In braunlage sollten auch langsam alle Schilder die irgendwas mit biken zu tun haben abgerissen werden,  busche kann den laden im Sommer vermieten, der thread hier wird gelöscht und es sind wohl erst mal die meisten glücklich.


----------



## zweirad-busche (29. April 2015)

*Die GIANT Test Days im Bikepark St. Andreasberg vom 09. – 10. Mai
*
 Die GIANT Deutschland GmbH bietet den Besuchern die Chance die 2015er GIANT MTB Flotte zu testen. Im Fokus stehen hier ganz klar die Downhill orientierten Bikes wie Reign & Glory. Aber auch Enduro und Marathon Fans kommen auf ihre Kosten mit der Trance- und XTC Serie.
Mit dabei sind die Downhill „Legenden“ und langjähre GIANT Offroad-Team Germany Fahrer Nino Antic usw. Unter deren professioneller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anleitung und Begleitung sind gemeinsame Fahrten sowie Fahrtechnik Seminare im Angebot. Die Zeiten entnehmen Sie bitte an der Info-Theke vor Ort. Zusätzlich werden Produktneuheiten erklärt bzw. Dämpfereinstellungen vorgenommen und generell Tipps in alle Richtungen des Mountainbikings gegeben.
 Am Matthias-Schmidt-Berg findet jeder Bikesportinteressierte ein breites Angebot an Strecken mit den verschiedensten Schwierigkeitsgraden: Von leichten Singletrails und Freeride-Strecken für Einsteiger und Anfänger über die technisch interessanten North-Shore-Parcours bis hin zu den anspruchsvollen Downhill-Passagen für geübte Fahrer und Profis.
Bike und Fahrer kommen schnell und bequem mit einer unserer Sesselbahnen wieder "nach oben".
Wir freuen uns, hier mit der Fa. Zweirad-Busche als einem erfahrenen Partner für diese Einrichtung zusammenarbeiten zu können.
 Bitte vergessen Sie nicht ihren Helm und die nötige Schutzkleidung, sowie einen gültigen Personalausweis als Pfand. KEIN VERLEIH OHNE HELM!!!


----------



## jaamaa (29. April 2015)

MSB-X-Trail schrieb:


> Bitte nicht übel nehmen, aber besonders "nett" ist der Hintergrund, dass die Anlage in Braunlage mit 50% (!) der Kosten vom Land Niedersachsen gefördert wurde....



Ich kenne den Hintergrund...  und man fühlt sich da sicherlich ungerecht behandelt. Jedoch sage ich mir immer 'wenn ich nichts geschenkt bekomme, muss ich auch nicht Danke sagen...  bzw.  irgendjemanden in den Allerwertesten kriechen'. Kann man gut mit leben! 
Und wenn ich bedenke, was ihr schon alles in der kurzen Zeit geschafft habt, ohne jegliche Subventionen, kann ich nur meinen Respekt  aussprechen.


----------



## Cyb (29. April 2015)

Nicht ganz, die Monsterroller haben auch zwei Räder  

Ist wirklich schade dass, das Potential des Berges nicht genutzt wird. Ich war letztes Jahr einmal dort und so richtig gefallen wollte es mir nicht. Und so schnell wird sich dort wohl auch nichts ändern...


----------



## stöber (29. April 2015)

Und wenn dazu auch noch Werbung für den MSB im Wurmberg Fred gemacht wird, scheint ihr ja alles richtig zu machen


----------



## xMARTINx (30. April 2015)

Braunlage hat von Anfang an so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht, aber laut vom größten park Deutschlands reden, von ner Weltcupstrecke... Von uns fährt keiner mehr hin. Was dort abgeht ist richtig übel


----------



## harbourmastah (30. April 2015)

kennt denn niemand den Betreiber, kann man sich nicht mal mit denen austauschen!? dieser park ist ne farce!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (30. April 2015)

Das bringt eh nix. Die Arbeit/Nerven kann man sich sparen.


----------



## Mantasy (30. April 2015)

Ich finde hier sind ganz schön viele Hater unterwegs. Wenn ich im Harz bin fahr ich lieber einen Tag Braunlage und eine MSB als zwei Tage MSB. Na klar ist die Kritik z.T. berechtigt, aber das der Betreiber nach der Investiotion für den Wintersport einen anderen Focus derzeit setzt finde ich nicht abwegig. Immerhin war es wohl die beste Wintersaision ever.. 

Jetzt gebt den Jungs doch mal Zeit die Mountainbike Strecken wieder herzurichten, da ist bis jetzt jedes Jahr was passiert... Die Leute regen sich jetzt schon auf, obwohl sie diese Saision noch keinen Tag gefahren sind.

Bleibt doch einfach mal bei postivier Kritik!

Ride On.


----------



## stöber (30. April 2015)

Ich mache es genauso, wenns am WE in den Harz geht teilt man die Zeit die man hat auf für die Parks.

Ich würde das auch nicht unbedingt als "Hass" sehen. Wenn man die Ursprungsidee von 2011 sieht und dann mit dem vergleicht was knappe 4 Jahre später da ist, kann man eine gewisse "Frustration" schon verstehen.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, warum man eher neue Dinge baut anstatt Dinge die, sicherlich nicht immer ganz konstruktiv kritisiert wurden, in Ordnung bringt (Jumpline, Landungen z.B.).



harbourmastah schrieb:


> kennt denn niemand den Betreiber, kann man sich nicht mal mit denen austauschen!? dieser park ist ne farce!!!


Ich glaube der Betreiber hat hier sogar mal mitgelesen.


----------



## LiF (30. April 2015)

Ich denke auch,  dass die hier geäußerte Kritik mehr als nur angebracht ist!!

Wie schon gesagt,  steht immer noch die Aussage der Betreiber im Raum, dass es Deutschlands größter Park werden soll, aber es wird dafür nichts unternommen,  bzw wird nur Mist gebaut, wenn denn überhaupt mal was passiert!!! 

Man muss die Aussage auch mal den Bemühungen im Bereich des Wintersports gegenüber stellen. 
Hier werden Millionen ausgegeben, Hektar an Wald vernichtet und alles nur mögliche in Bewegung gesetzt. 

Soll der Betreiber sein doch einfach mal sagen was Phase ist!!


----------



## xMARTINx (30. April 2015)

Gebt den Betreibern doch mal Zeit????
Wie lang denn noch?
Die sollen den Park zu machen wenn die Biker nicht wollen


----------



## sundancer (30. April 2015)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Gebt den Betreibern doch mal Zeit????
> Wie lang denn noch?
> Die sollen den Park zu machen wenn die Biker nicht wollen



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!

Wenn man im direkten Vergleich zu Braunlage sieht,  was in deutlich kürzerer Zeit in Sankt Andreasberg aus dem Boden gestampft wurde, ist der Bikepark Braunlage nur noch als schlecht zu bezeichnen.
Die Strecken hatten schon in den vergangenen Saisons nie wirklich Pflege bekommen. Warum sollte das in dieser Saison anders werden?
Es gibt immer wieder von vielen die gleichen konstruktiven Kritikpunkte. Diese werden aber scheinbar vom Betreiber ignoriert, da sich an den Kritikpunkten nichts aendert. Stattdessen werden neue Sachen gebaut, die auch ohne jeglichen Sinn und Verstand mit großem Aufwand realisiert werden und neue Kritikpunkte liefern!

In meinen Augen plant und baut der Betreiber an den Konsumenten vorbei! Das passiert wahrscheinlich mit Absicht, damit die ohnehin scheinbar unerwünschten Biker von selbst weg bleiben.

Ich war, seit der Park auf gemacht hat jedes Jahr mehrfach in Braunlage, aber man fühlt sich dort immer eher als Stoerenfried, statt als zahlender Gast!

Es wird halt wie jedes Jahr viel vom Betreiber versprochen und nix gehalten!

Dafür werden aber jedes Jahr die Preise für die Liftkarten erhöht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (30. April 2015)

Das einzige was fleissig gemacht wird ist Preise anziehen


----------



## harbourmastah (30. April 2015)

da hilft wohl dann doch nur der absolute boykott des Bikeparks, schelber suld!!!!


----------



## jaamaa (30. April 2015)

Boykott!? 
Naja, zum Glück darf ja jeder selbst entscheiden wo er sein Geld lässt. Vieles regelt sich in der freien Marktwirtschaft von ganz alleine.


----------



## mikeee (16. Mai 2015)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Braunlage hat von Anfang an so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht, aber laut vom größten park Deutschlands reden, von ner Weltcupstrecke... Von uns fährt keiner mehr hin. Was dort abgeht ist richtig übel





harbourmastah schrieb:


> kennt denn niemand den Betreiber, kann man sich nicht mal mit denen austauschen!? dieser park ist ne farce!!!





jaamaa schrieb:


> Boykott!?
> Naja, zum Glück darf ja jeder selbst entscheiden wo er sein Geld lässt. Vieles regelt sich in der freien Marktwirtschaft von ganz alleine.



Hi zusammen,

ich plane demnächst mal nach Braunlage zu fahren, könnt Ihr das ganze vielleicht nochmal etwas konkretisieren oder genauer beschreiben, was an diesem Park wirklich nicht gut ist?

Die Alternative wäre natürlich St. Andreasberg.

Mit der bitte um sachliche Kommentare


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Mai 2015)

Schlechtes Preis/Leistungsverltnis, Strecken nach unten raus zu flach, schlechter Service, nicht alle Strecken befahrbar( was ja nix neues ist ).
Fahr Andreasberg, dort bekommst mehr fürs Geld. Dieses Jahr extra zwei Leute zusätzlich für Streckenpflege eingestellt!
Alles mit Sinn und Verstand gebaut und macht Laune, so gut wie keine Wartezeiten selbst wenn ordentlich Betrieb ist und faire Preise... Oder Schulenberg ist auch immer ne Reise wert!!!


----------



## jaamaa (16. Mai 2015)

Ob gut oder schlecht...  ist ja eher immer eine subjektive Einschätzung. 
Ich finde nur, dass man es auch nach Jahren nicht geschafft hat das Potenzial zu nutzen. Bin früher gerne  hin gefahren, aber irgendwie bin ich nicht mehr bereit einen stolzen Preis fürs Ticket zu zahlen und trotzdem das Gefühl  nicht  loszuwerden in einem halbfertigen Park zu fahren. Aber laut neustem Bikepark Test in der FREERIDE sollen ja in diesem Jahr noch  2 neue Strecken dazu kommen. Bin gespannt. 

Seit der Eröffnung des MSB x trail fahre ich aber lieber dort hin. Würde die Strecken der beiden Parks nicht unbedingt vergleichen, da sie mMn unterschiedlichen Charakter haben. Für mich passt aber in Aberg einfach alles und ich habe da garantiert zu 100%Spaß. Das erwarte ich eigentlich auch von einem  Besuch.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Mai 2015)

Kann ich so unterschreiben.
X-Trail wenn man auf echt spaßigen Strecken easy rumdüsen will, mit gutem Lift, Streckenauswahl die vom Anfänger bis weit fortgeschrittenen etwas bieten kann.
Oder gepflegtes downchillen in Schulenberg. Die Stimmung da finde ich immer einzigartig, man muss sich aber halt mit Schlepplift und eher ruppigen Strecken anfreunden können. Der DH ist schon ein Stück Arbeit, ich kämpfe immer noch mit ein paar Ecken, aber es macht trotzdem immer wieder Spaß.
Zu Braunlage kann ich nicht viel sagen, war seit ca. drei Jahren nicht mehr da...


----------



## Mantasy (17. Mai 2015)

Kann den wer mal sagen was die in Braunlage neu gemacht haben? Seit letztem Wochenende haben die ja auf....


----------



## lukidtm (17. Mai 2015)

Also ich finde Braunlage besser als St. Andreasberg, da sind die Strecken so kurz und die einen Haben das mega Flache stück am anfang, das finde ich schlimmer als das Flache Stück am ende in Braunlage. 

In Braunlage ist natürlich die Preispolitik sehr fragwürdig..

Am besten ist Schulenberg, richtig gute Stimmung dort, sau gute Trails. Der DH da ist richtig gut, teilweise echt flowig und bissn anspruchsvoll zu fahren und macht Mega laune. Das einzige kleine Manko ist halt der Schlepplift, aber das geht auch  

Was es neues in Braunlage gibt, interessiert mich auch


----------



## Mountain77 (20. Mai 2015)

Ich war Freitag zum dritten oder vieren Mal in Braunlage und wieder einmal enttäuscht. 
Reines Wurzelgeballere, mir fehlt dort eine Strecke mit Flow, nach fünf Abfahren war ich durch.
Der Bikepark in Spizak hat eine aehnliche Topographie, aber schöner angelgte Strecken. Ich habe mich letztes Jahr dort wesentlich wohler gefuehlt als am Wurmberg.

Am Samstag war ich das ertse Mal in St. Andreasberg. Einfach toll, was dort auf nur 180hm geboten wird!
Ok, oben muss etwas getrampelt werden, ich hatte aber nach jeder Abfahrt ein Grinsen im Gesicht.
Aus meiner Sicht abwechslungsreich, gepflegt, gute Stimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (21. Mai 2015)

Auf der 4,5 und 6 ist das mit dem flachen Stock ja auch kein Problem mehr. Und da kommt noch was Jungs!!!
Braunlage fehlt einfach das Wichtigste überhaupt und das ist Flow und das wäre nicht mal schwer zu bewerkstelligen aber dort will ja keiner.


----------



## BurningRubber (22. Mai 2015)

St. Andreasberg hat verstanden worauf es bei einem Bikepark ankommt. Es muss mind. eine Strecke geben die auch für absolute Anfänger gut fahrbar ist. Mit der Freeride Strecke hat man hier alles richtig gemacht. Ok, oben ist die Strecke zu flach, aber wem es im unteren Teil kein Grinsen ins Gesicht bringt, der macht etwas falsch. Die DH Strecken sind nicht die besten im Harz, aber immerhin auch hier mit relativ viel Flow zu fahren. Großes Plus ist auch der zweite Sessellift, der bei viel Betrieb angemacht wird -> kurze Wartezeiten.

Braunlage nutzt leider das große Potential des Parks nicht aus. Hier gibt es endloses Wurzelgeballer, aber wenig Flow. Ein paar nette Northshore Elemente können es im großen und ganzen auch nicht retten. Im Regen wird`s hier sehr anspruchsvoll! Leider sind einige der besseren Sektionen im letzten Jahr durch die Erweiterung der Skipisten platt gemacht worden. Dazu kommen teilweise sehr lange Wartezeiten an der Gondel und die tollen Monsterroller auf den Strecken!


----------



## harbourmastah (22. Mai 2015)

wenn man die immer gleiche Kritik betrachtet die immer wieder angeführt wird dann würde ich mich als Betreiber ,SCHÄMEN !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xMARTINx (22. Mai 2015)

Du vielleicht aber nicht in Braunlage


----------



## Mantasy (25. Mai 2015)

Wer ist eigentlich der Betreiber?


----------



## stöber (26. Mai 2015)

Soweit ich weiß die Wurmberg Seilbahn oder?


----------



## stöber (1. Juni 2015)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Kann den wer mal sagen was die in Braunlage neu gemacht haben? Seit letztem Wochenende haben die ja auf....


 
Ich war vegangenes Wochenende da. Wirklich NEUES habe ich nicht gesehen. Die beiden Anliegerkurven auf dem Freeride (oben, kurz nach der Bergstation) sowie das Holzgebilde sind nach wie vor im Bau. Kann sein das es da einen Fortschritt gab, für mich sieht es da genauso aus wie letztes Jahr im September.
Was aber gemacht wurde, ist die Anfahrt zum Roadgap (Freeride). Da kann man jetzt ganz gut Geschwindigkeit halten! Und das Teilstück zwischen den oberen Tables und der Mittelstation ist ausgebessert worden. Ob auf anderen Strecken mehr gemacht wurde...kein Plan!
Preise sind glaube ich auch wie im letzten Jahr, 5er Karte 16€ + 4€ Pfand.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo. Wollte diese WE mal nach Braunlage. Wenn man diese Punktekarte kauft z.B. 10er und nutzt an dem Tag aber nur 5 Punkte, kann man die in die nächsten Tage mitnehmen oder verfallen die Punkte am Ende des Tages ?


----------



## Mantasy (15. Juni 2015)

Die Karte hält bis zum Ende der Saison, letztes Jahr war die noch zwei Jahre gültig. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (15. Juni 2015)

16 Euro für 5 Fahrten auf unfertiger Strecke... Selbst schuld wer das mit sich machen lässt


----------



## Mantasy (15. Juni 2015)

ich finde Braunlage ist es trotzdem Wert. MSB ist aber je nach Vorliebe besser.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Juni 2015)

Und günstiger... Wenn in nem Park zwei Jahre nix passiert( also für uns nicht, für die Skifahrer schon) ist es traurig. Msb hat zwei neue Leute extra eingestellt um Strecken in Schuss zu halten... Die einen wollen und die anderen halt nicht


----------



## downhillsau (15. Juni 2015)

Wir waren gestern auch mal wieder dort. Das letzte Mal vor ca. einem Jahr. 
Also man sieht schon hier und da Verbesserungen, um mehr Flow aufkommen zu lassen. Trotzdem sind die Strecken halt sehr wurzlig und ruppig, was mir persönlich immer wieder Spaß macht. 
Aber es geht trotzdem alles viel zu langsam voran. Wenn man das mit anderen Parks vergleicht, verschenkt Braunlage so viel Potential. 

Was die Preise angeht, finde ichs relativ gesehen gar nicht so teuer. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man dort immerhin 400 hm pro Abfahrt hat. Dafür muss ich z. bsp. in Andreasberg 3 Abfahrten machen. Und wenn mans richtig krachen lässt, reichen mir 5 Abfahrten pro Tag auch aus. Dafür sind 16,- ok.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Juni 2015)

Am Ende von Braunlage ab der mittelstation bist halt mit'n dh Rad völlig übermotorisiert und brauchst ordentlich Energie und die Wurzeln gehen auch schnell auf die Arme. Andreasberg hat der Vorteil das sie Gefälle haben und perfekt nutzen. 
Braunlage hat Potential,  zum größten Teil leider ungenutzt bzw verschenkt. 
Und wenn ich sehe wie lang an den Strecken nix gemacht wird ist einfach nur frech... 
Hahnenklee, Schulenberg und Andreasberg sind viel zu gut um sich sowas antuen zu müssen.
Vielleicht kommt irgendwann mal jemand der Braunlage bisschen umkrempelt und die Möglichkeiten nutzt, wäre echt schade


----------



## kalihalde (16. Juni 2015)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern auch mal wieder dort...



Schade, dass wir uns nicht gesehen haben, downhillsau. Ein paar Hallenser waren am Sonntag nämlich auch da 


Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. War nach fünf Abfahrten richtig fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (17. Juni 2015)

Hey,
den Bus habe ich unten stehen sehen und euch auch mal auf Süd-DH gesehen. Wir haben da grad bei den shores oben etwas gefilmt.


----------



## stöber (17. Juni 2015)

Gestern im Gesichtsbuch gesehen:

 
Es scheint sich was zu bewegen...


----------



## trailbikesurfer (17. Juni 2015)

Ich hoffe das Wetter hält sich ein wenig über das kommende WE und weiter bis Dienstag. Werde mit meinem Enduro und DH mal anreisen und eure Parks abklappern, komme aus dem Sauerland. Geplant ist mal Braunlage, St.Andreasberg, Hahnenklee und sollte es noch passen der Schulenberg. Welcher Park ist den bei schlechten Wetter zu empfehlen ? Ihr habt ja wie man hört ein gewisses Überangebot an Wurzeln  und jemand eventuell nen Tip für ne Übernachtung mit Frühstück für max. 35€ die Nacht ?


----------



## lukidtm (17. Juni 2015)

Schulenberg is Pflicht, hat ja aber nur am Wochenende offen.

Und wenn man keinen großen Wert auf Luxus legt, kann ich zum übernachten das haus Hütteberg in Braunlage empfelen. Ist nicht mal weit vom Lift weg.


----------



## _snaggletooth_ (18. Juni 2015)

Wir haben in Braunlage immer im Rodelhaus übernachtet. Das ist mitten im Park auf Höhe der Mittelstation. Die haben jetzt sogar eine Bikepark Spezialangebot. Zimmer, Verpflegung und Betreuung waren top! www.das-rodelhaus.de


----------



## stöber (18. Juni 2015)

Kannst auch hier mal schaue:
http://www.dein-hotel-braunlage.de/

3 Minuten vom Lift entfernt.


----------



## bjoernsen (19. Juni 2015)

Heute steht in der Goslaschen Zeitung ein Artikel mit der Überschrift: Eine Wasser-Welt lockt auf dem Wurmberg.

Untertitel: Seilbahn-Gesellschaft investiert sechsstellige Summe in Erlebnislandschaft zwischen Schnei-See und Bergstation.

Aber ein paar vernünftige DH Strecken sind da nicht drin.  Schon klar, wir Downhiller sind da scheinbar nicht willkommen.


----------



## Mantasy (19. Juni 2015)

Die haben doch schon den Bagger am Start und sind beim Freeride am bauen....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fuxy (19. Juni 2015)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Die haben doch schon den Bagger am Start und sind beim Freeride am bauen....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


Das ist Alibi Buddelei, kommt ja doch  nichts gescheites bei raus, vielleicht sollten sie die Jungs vom MSB holen, dann klappts auch mit dem Park


----------



## Mantasy (19. Juni 2015)

Ja ist das so? Woher weißt du das? Von den neueren Sachen finde ich passt eigentlich immer alles

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frabe8378910 (20. Juni 2015)

Schon traurig das grundsätzlich gemault werden muß. Auch als Downhiller mit ein bisschen Verstand muß man akzeptieren, daß kein Lift ( schon gar kein Bikepark) von den verhältnismäßig paar Biker Kunden über den Sommer überleben kann!!
 Also seit dankbar für jeden Euro den jemand in den Harz investiert!
Und wenn Geld über ist, kann eine freundliche, aber hardnäckige Biker Community zusätzliche Geschäfte aufzeigen. Und wenn es gelingt, die in die anderen Geschäftsfelder ohne große Störungen zu integrieren, haben wir Fortschritt. Und nur dann. Alles andere ist kindisches Geträume!!!


----------



## jaamaa (20. Juni 2015)

Hmm...  ist aber schon etwas anstrengend deinen Text zu verstehen.  Ich musste ihn fünfmal lesen  um zu wissen was du meinst.  Für mich  jedoch völliger Käse... wie kommt man auf so'n Quatsch! 
Ich muss doch niemandem dankbar sein, wenn ich für ein Produkt oder eine Dienstleistung normal  bezahle. Ganz im Gegenteil -  wenn das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht passt, darf man üblicherweise auch darauf hinweisen.


----------



## frabe8378910 (21. Juni 2015)

Sorry, es geht nicht um Preis/Leistung, da stimmt dein Ansatz.
Aber der grundsätzliche Glauben mancher Biker das mit unseren Beiträgen alleine eine Anlage am Leben zu halten ist, ist zumindest in Deutschland eine Illusion.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Juni 2015)

Was aber keine Illusion ist das für den Wintersport alles unternommen wird und die Biker zwar mehr für ihre Tickets Zahlen obwohl es immernoch eine Strecke weniger ist. Wenn ich mehr zahle und sehe das der höhere Preis nur genutzt wird um den Berg im Winter voll zu bekommen können die mich mal gerne haben. Fakt ist das ich für eine Dienstleistung bezahle und wenn ich woanders besseren Service, mehr Initiative und gute Qualität für weniger bekomme verzichte ich gern. Schade um das Potenzial aber Braunlage hat es nicht verdient das die Leute ihr Geld dorthin tragen. Andere bemühen sich mehr um die Zufriedenheit ihrer Gäste


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juni 2015)

Ich teile durchaus einige der Kritiken an Braunlage. Aber letztes WE war ich dort fahren -einige Stellen machten viel Spaß, andere weniger und der Park ähnelte leider in manchmal einem Flickenteppich- und heute im Rahmen der TrailTrophy: es hat sich allein in dieser einen Woche richtig was getan. Und das war alles richtig sinnig gebaut. Also einfach mal mit der Kritik innehalten und schauen was da entsteht.


----------



## jaamaa (21. Juni 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... Also einfach mal mit der Kritik innehalten und schauen was da entsteht.



Das fällt aber sicherlich dem einen oder anderen etwas schwer...  im mittlerweile  sechstem oder gar siebtem Jahr


----------



## trailbikesurfer (22. Juni 2015)

Also den oberen Teil fand ich ganz lustig. Nach der Mittelstation sollte man sich links halten, North Shore und lustige Sachen. Bleibt man nach der Mittelstation allerdings rechts wirds langweilig. Hätte ich ohne einen Local gar nicht gefunden die lustigen Sachen. Beschilderung ist alles ! Wetter ist allerdings gerade voll für den Ar...


----------



## bjoernsen (30. Juni 2015)

da sag mal einer Braunlage hätte kein Flow. check das Video mal:


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Juni 2015)

Na toll! Solche Videos sollten verboten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (30. Juni 2015)

Geil vier Strecken zu einer zusammengeschnitten


----------



## bjoernsen (7. Juli 2015)

So, wir waren in Braunlage. Aktueller Stand:
DH, hier und da ein paar Anlieger reingebastelt, einige Wurzeln wurden zugeschüttet. Trotzdem wie immer recht rumpelig. Mich persönlich stört das jetzt nicht. 
FREERIDE, die neuen Elemente sind ganz spassig. Bis zum ersten Table ein guter Ansatz. 
Was fehlt ist eine Streckenpflege. Wirkt alles etwas lieblos.

Mein Fazit : Wer ein bisschen was auf den Kasten, fahrt lieber woanders hin. Oder mal als Tapetenwechsel einmal im Jahr. 
Prost!


----------



## roofrockrider (10. Juli 2015)

Das Video ist cool und der Fahrer hats auch drauf aber es spiegelt nicht das wieder was in Braunlage los ist.

Ich werde mir den Park nach 2010 und 2014 noch mal dieses Jahr angucken was sich getan hat und wenn sich wieder nichts geändert hat spar ich mein Geld lieber und fahr eine Tour im Harz.

Wenn man unten an der Kasse mal vorsichtig fragt was mit der gelben Strecke los ist bekommt man nur die Antwort das die Strecke wohl noch da sein wird. Also keine Ahnung vom Betreiber und keine Kommunikation innerhalb des Teams von der Seilbahn.Hauptsache Kohle schaufeln.


----------



## harbourmastah (27. Juli 2015)

komisch das dass gerade DA (Jumpline) passieren musste!??#jumpline#zumutung#hazardous


----------



## fuxy (27. Juli 2015)

Nach dem neuen Holzelement wurde leider wieder erfolgreich an der Landung gespart.
Ganze Arbeit , so wie man es kennt.


----------



## buddlersen (23. August 2015)

Heute bin ich mal wieder in Braunlage gefahren und war erschrocken, wie schnell der obere Teil vom Freeride mittlerweile ist - macht Spaß!
Ab Mittelstation wird die Northshore/Table-Linie gefahren.

Wenn bei den nächsten Bauaktionen der untere Teil vom DH etwas Richtung Flowtrail getrimmt oder gleich der Weg in der Lifttrasse mit einbezogen und ausgebaut wird, bringt das sicherlich Punkte 

Schade nur, dass der Nord-DH wegen des Untergrundes einfach nicht wetterfest zu kriegen ist und nach jeder Schneeschmelze wegerodiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöber (24. August 2015)

Wir waren vegangene Woche mal wiede da. Ich gebe buddlersen Recht...die Freeride is um einiges verbessert worden. Die Anfahrt zu den Drops ganz oben ist komplett überarbeitet worden, war allerdings letzte Woche noch abgesperrt. Das ist jetzt eine "Brechsandanfahrt".
Wenn jetzt noch etwas mehr schwung in den Teil unter dem Lift ab der Mittelstation gebracht wird, gibt es meiner Meinung nach an der Freeride nicht mehr allzu viel zu bemängeln.

Was mir wiederholt negativ auffiel: Absolut NULL Beschilderung! Weder vor Drops, vor dem Roadgap oder dem kleinen Gap nach den Tables. Da hats meinen Kollegen (war das erste mal da) ziemlich zerissen weil er schlicht nicht damit gerechnet hat, plötzlich ein "Loch" in der Strecke vorzufinden.
Ich denke da könnte man mit relativ geringem Aufwand bedeutend mehr Sicherheit in die Strecke bringen.

Alles in allem finde ich, hat sich zumindest auf der Freeride dieses Jahr einiges getan, und zwar echt Positiv!!


----------



## buddlersen (24. August 2015)

Schade nur, dass die Absprünge auf den großen Tables irgendwie flacher gemacht wurden.
Ich würde mich selbst zwar als krepeligen Tiefflieger bezeichnen, vorher konnte man jedoch wesentlich besser üben, mit "airtime" klarzukommen.

Die Brechsandanfahrt du den Drops ist super, hoffen wir mal, dass sie der Erosion vieler bremsender Biker und Wind/Wetter standhält.


----------



## stöber (24. August 2015)

buddlersen schrieb:


> ...
> Die Brechsandanfahrt du den Drops ist super, hoffen wir mal, dass sie der Erosion vieler bremsender Biker und *Wind/Wetter* standhält.


 
Wind und Wetter standhalten nicht wirklich! Da gab es letzten Dienstag schon eine schöne Furche die der Regen da reingespült hat


----------



## Dice8 (2. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
morgen werde ich einen Bikepark Tag im Harz einlegen können und wollte mal wissen welcher Bikepark sich am meisten lohnt. Da ich aus Köln kommen fahre ich meist immer in Winterberg, Willingen, Bad Ems, Stromberg und Malmedy.
Mein Fahrkönnen ist sehr fortgeschritten und ich bin auch recht flott unterwegs. Ich fahre gerne Wallride, Drops und nicht allzuweite Sprünge. Steil, technisch und verblockt darf es auch zwischendurch sein. 

Sollte ich am besten nach Braunlage, Schulenberg, Hahnenklee oder St. Andreasberg (MSB-X)? 
Eingepackt habe ich meinen DH´ler.

Danke und Gruß
Dice


----------



## harbourmastah (2. Oktober 2015)

definitiv Schulenberg od. hahnenklee!

Schulenberg (teschnich,steil,verblockt,tolle atmosphäre)
Hahnenklee  (relativ flowig mit kleinen sprüngen)


----------



## Dice8 (2. Oktober 2015)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> definitiv Schulenberg od. hahnenklee!
> 
> Schulenberg (teschnich,steil,verblockt,tolle atmosphäre)
> Hahnenklee  (relativ flowig mit kleinen sprüngen)


Schonmal Danke fürs Feedback!
Wie sind jeweils die Lifte? Schnell? Langsam? Nervig?


----------



## harbourmastah (2. Oktober 2015)

Schulenberg hat nen schlepplift (sehr schnell)
Hahnenklee ca. 7-10min im lift!


----------



## Mantasy (2. Oktober 2015)

Schulenburg ist Schlepplift, Hahnenklee ist langsamer Sessel oder Kabine


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Oktober 2015)

Bei dem gutem Wetter kann es in Hahnenklee voll werden, vorm Karte kaufen erst mal schauen und wenn es eng wird gleich nach Schulenberg weiterfahren. Eine Liftschlange gibt es dort praktisch nie.


----------



## Dice8 (2. Oktober 2015)

Morgen ist Feiertag und die Wettervorhersage sieht auch gut aus. Also direkt zum Schulenberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Oktober 2015)

Angesichts eines sonnigen 3.Oktober würde ich es so machen. Viel Spaß


----------



## sundancer (3. Oktober 2015)

Sankt Andreasberg! Auch wenn es voll ist nur minimale Wartezeiten am Luft. DH Strecken kurz aber anspruchsvoll und die Fr Strecken schnell und flowig


----------



## Mantasy (3. Oktober 2015)

Bist du schon mal einen anspruchsvollen Downhill gefahren?


----------



## Mantasy (3. Oktober 2015)

Braunlage das obere Stück den Downhill hinten raus, der ist knackig.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Oktober 2015)

sundancer schrieb:


> Sankt Andreasberg! Auch wenn es voll ist nur minimale Wartezeiten am Luft. DH Strecken kurz aber anspruchsvoll und die Fr Strecken schnell und flowig



Wenn es dort voll ist und der 2. Lift wird nicht aufgemacht, wird's enge. Die DH-Strecken sind sehr spaßig, aber ich würde sie jetzt nicht sehr anspruchsvoll nennen. Bin sie schon mit dem Hardtail gefahren und es war ok. Ich kenne viele, für die das DH-Radl am MSB das falsche Rad ist, die meistem würden dort lieber mit 'ner Enduro fahren. Das sagt eigentlich alles. Wobei ich hiermit nichts gegen den MSB-X-Trail gesagt haben will!


----------



## Dice8 (3. Oktober 2015)

Gleich geht es los aber ob ich zum Hahnenklee oder Schulenberg fahren werde weiß ich noch immer nicht. Kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Mantasy (3. Oktober 2015)

Hahnenklee ist einiges neu gekommen. Ich würde da hin fahren, aber auch weil mich der Schlepper nervt.


----------



## Dice8 (4. Oktober 2015)

Danke für euer Feedback. Der gestrige Tag im Hahnenklee war super. Jedoch musste ich feststellen das ihr deutlich mehr Wurzeln pro Meter auf den Trails habt.  Ein Video von gestern werde ich die Tag mal online stellen. Jedenfalls war definitiv nicht mein letzter Besuch im Harz.


----------



## lukidtm (4. Oktober 2015)

Hahnenklee ist von den 3en, die zur Auswahl standen, der Bikepark mit den wenigsten Wuzeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (4. Oktober 2015)

Das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. 
Nächstes Mal geht es nach Schulenberg oder MSB-x.


----------



## Bruellmuecke (4. Oktober 2015)

Hahnenklee ist von den 3en, die zur Auswahl standen, der Bikepark mit den wenigsten Wuzeln 

Ich lach mich kaputt!!! Genau, und Hahnenklee ist der Park mit dem schönsten "Ich-fahr-ewig-lange-mit-dem-Sessellift-aufn-Berg-weils-sooooo-schön-entspannend-im-Lift-ist" - Erlebnis ...


----------



## Mantasy (4. Oktober 2015)

Komischer Kommentar, der nichts zur Sache tut


----------



## Nothing85 (4. Oktober 2015)

Mittlerweile läuft der Lift schneller. Noch schneller und man bekommt ein Problem mit dem Rad ein- und aushängen. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## may (8. Oktober 2015)

Weiß jemand wie lange Braunlage dieses Jahr noch offen hat?


----------



## dezilaiceps (9. Oktober 2015)

Laut Angabe auf deren FB-Seite bis Ende Oktober


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweirad-busche (12. Oktober 2015)

Der Abverkauf unserer gesamten Test/ Leihflotte hat begonnen - bis zu 50 % reduziert!
Bekleidung und Sicherheitsausrüstung ebenfalls stark reduziert.
ALLES DARF RAUS!


----------



## roofrockrider (13. Oktober 2015)

Wen kann man kontaktieren wen man Lob oder Kritik zum Ausbau der vorhandenen Strecken loswerden möchte?

Lesen die Verantwortlichen hier überhaupt mit oder ist für die Zukunft sowieso nichts geplant und ein Mitwirken eher unerwünscht?


----------



## mawe (13. Oktober 2015)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Wen kann man kontaktieren wen man Lob oder Kritik zum Ausbau der vorhandenen Strecken loswerden möchte?
> 
> Lesen die Verantwortlichen hier überhaupt mit oder ist für die Zukunft sowieso nichts geplant und ein Mitwirken eher unerwünscht?



Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, daß dieser Thread von den Verantwortlichen für den Bikepark Braunlage überhaupt wahrgenommen wird.

Der Bikepark wird laut Impressum von der  Wurmbergseilbahn GmbH & Co.KG betrieben. IMHO sieht man den Bikepark eher als Marketing (-Gag, wie auch die E-Mail Adresse im Impressum zeigt ;-) um ein paar mehr Kunden zu haben.

Du kannst ja mal an die im Impressum aufgeführte Adresse schreiben und berichten, ob Du ein Feedback erhalten hast.


----------



## mawe (13. Oktober 2015)

Doppelpost.


----------



## roofrockrider (13. Oktober 2015)

Wenn der Besitzer dieser E-Mail Adresse: *[email protected] *hier noch nicht mal mitliest, dann erspar ich mir das Ganze erst mal.


----------



## toschi (10. Januar 2016)

mikeee schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich plane demnächst mal nach Braunlage zu fahren, könnt Ihr das ganze vielleicht nochmal etwas konkretisieren oder genauer beschreiben, was an diesem Park wirklich nicht gut ist?
> 
> ...



Ist schon witzig, scheinbar hat die Wurmbergseilbahn als Betreiber des Bikeparks überhaupt keine Sorge. Die, oder zumindestens einige Angestellte lesen hier mit aber kommentieren bzw. begründen nicht warum es ist wie es ist.
Busche flasht weiterhin fleißig Werbung, dem Bahn- und Parkbetreiber ist die Attraktivität dessen völlig egal, Hauptsache Fördergelder verbraten. Auch nett wenn noch eben mal zwei Monsterroller auf die Bikes geprügelt werden nachdem man eine Stunde angestanden hat und in 15 min wieder unten ist.
Geändert wurde einiges aber verbessert wurde seit Eröffnung nichts, der "schwere Downhill" ist nicht fahrbar, Landungen gehen ins Flat, Anliegerkurven, Flowtrail, alles Fehlanzeige, aber dafür 18 Kilometer "naturbelassene" Abfahrt, eben der größte Park Deutschland. So viel Potenzial zu verschenken kann man zumindestens den Bikern nicht erklären.
Einmal im Jahr tue ich mir es dennoch an, einfach nur um meine Zweifel an dem Park bestätigt zu bekommen.

Auch wenn es mir persönlich nicht gefällt das MSB-X-Trail sich jetzt auch noch hier ausheult kann ich wenigstens sagen das in St. Andreasberg wirklich mehr getan wird um die Biker anzulocken, weiter so. Flurfunk sagt es gibt 2016 noch Erweiterungen, auch das Liften geht hier wesentlich flotter.


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Januar 2016)

In Andreasberg wird alles richtig gemacht und es kommt noch mehr!
Braunlage könnte einen grandiosen Park haben und es gibt viele tolle Elemente aber im ganzen fehlt der Flow. Auch Hahnenklee gibt richtig Gas und haben richtig gute Strecken. Braunlage braucht keiner mehr


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (11. Januar 2016)

_Auch wenn es mir persönlich nicht gefällt das MSB-X-Trail sich jetzt auch noch hier ausheult  ..._

@toschi : was is'n jetzt bitte Dein Problem?


----------



## PhatBiker (11. Januar 2016)

Braunlage macht spass und ich war 2015 gerne da.
Flowtrail gut und schön, aber nur zum dahin rollen und Anfängern Bikeparks schmackhaft zu machen oder zum warmfahren.
Die Mischung machts, aber nur immer hingebautes zum fahren optimiertes macht auf dauer kein Spass.


----------



## toschi (11. Januar 2016)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> ...Die Mischung machts,...


Das ist genau der Punkt den es in Braunlage (noch) nicht gibt. Ein Park, der sich auch noch größter deutscher Bikepark nennt, sollte auch Strecken bereithalten die Anfängern, und darunter sind auch Kinder, großen Spaß und einen erfolgreichen Tag beschert.
Ein Park ist eben nicht nur dazu da um etwas vorzuweisen und den Sommerbetrieb zu subventionieren sondern er ist auch ein Aushängeschild für den Betreiber, Stadt und Region.
Die Bahn ist genau so eine Katastrophe, würden die Genannten es Ernst meinen wäre auch am Hexenritt einiges möglich, mindestens so das auch der Lift gewinnbringend eingebunden werden kann um die Warteschlange/Situation an der Kabinenbahn zu entschärfen. Muss ja nicht immer sein, aber bei Hochbetrieb sehr nützlich. Glaube aber nicht dass das bei der Planung des Sessellift überhaupt in Betracht gezogen wurde, womit wir wieder bei dem Stellenwert des Parks für den Betreiber sind.

_Beispiel Endurotrail (zitat http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/bikepark_strecken.php)
*Start:* Bergstation Wurmbergseilbahn / Startplattform 2 Richtung Wurmbergschanze
Von der Berg- bis zur Talstation schlängelt sich der *flowige Trail* auf naturbelassenem Untergrund den Berg hinunter. Es wurden nur wenige Elemente eingebaut, dafür vorhandene Senken und Kuppen für die möglichen Sprünge genutzt. *Die ideale Einsteigerstrecke,* da keine großen, gebauten Hindernisse vorhanden sind. Bietet auch den versierten Fahrern Fahrspaß, *da man diese Strecke genussvoll zu Tale "surfen"* kann.
Über diesen Endurotrail sind Northshore und Dirtline angebunden._

Schon von der Startplattform herunter wird es kritsch, ich kann das auch fahren aber ein Einsteiger oder Kinder sind arg gefährdet sich bereits da zu überschlagen. Dann über die Skipiste und parallel, dort schauen massive Steinblöcke und Wurzeln von Baumstümpfen heraus in die teilweise die 26er Laufräder genau reinpassen. Sowas gehört einfach entschärft. Die Strecke ist gut zu erreichen um daran zu arbeiten, liegt sie doch immer in unmittelbarer Entfernung zum Wirtschaftsweg. Passiert aber nichts, bzw. nur Minimurks, bißchen hier bißchen da...

Mann muss einfach mal davon ausgehen das nicht mal die Hälfte der Parkbesucher über Federwege von 200mm verfügen sondern gern mit Ihrem AM oder Hardtail den Park besuchen.

Naturbelassene Trails gibt es genug im Harz, und die stehen weit besser da, da muss man allerdings meistens selbst hochtreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (11. Januar 2016)

Jo....aber das ist ja leider alles nix Neues.
Deshalb habe ich auch jegliche Hoffnung aufgegeben und mit dem Thema abgeschlossen. Ist so wie es ist.... weiß auch nicht woran es liegt! 
Schade um die 18 km....Leida!


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Januar 2016)

Von Gefühl sollte der Bikepark nur den Wintersport zusätzlich finanzieren, wenig gemacht und Preise erhöht aber den halben Berg kahl geschlagen für die Skifahrer...Braunlage ist durch. Selbst schuld wer dein Geld zu so nen undankbaren Berg trägt wo wenig bis nix gescheites passiert.


----------



## toschi (11. Januar 2016)

Schon recht, wollts nur noch mal loswerden.
Wie gesagt, einmal im Jahr, bißchen Hoffnung bleibt ja noch


----------



## buddlersen (12. Januar 2016)

Herr Nüsse sollte einfach das Risiko wagen und im Sommer 2 Shaper fest einstellen.
Schade, dass man sich auf die Bauten von Holger verlässt und im Rest nur hinterherflickt.

Nicht nur Einsteigerstrecken braucht es, sondern auch mal gepflegte schwarze Strecken (Umverlegung Nord-DH zum Hexenritt, Sessellift fahrradtauglich).
Seit 2009 habe ich ca 40 Zehnerkarten verfahren, von der Anfangseuphorie ist jedoch fast nichts mehr übrig.


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Januar 2016)

Schlimm ist der Hype der vom Betreiber von Anfang an gemacht wurde. Der Park ist ja nicht schlecht aber im fehlt es extrem an Fluss, grade unten wo es flach wird ist es mit nem Downhiller unnötig kräfteraubend. Aber sonderlich interessiert ist man ja nicht an Verbesserungsvorschlägen


----------



## Mountain77 (12. Januar 2016)

Seit ich Spizak kennen gelernt habe, finde ich es mit Braunlage um so trauriger. Die Tschechen holen bei ähnlichem Gelände streckentechnisch aus ihrem Berg richtig was raus, Fortgeschrittene und Anfänger haben dort Spass.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2016)

Liegt da jetzt grad eigentlich Schnee? Die hatten doch alles darauf gesetzt.


----------



## Mountain77 (12. Januar 2016)

Yep
http://www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de/webcams.html
http://lyzovani.spicak.cz/de/page/online-kameras-15/


----------



## Helius-FR (13. Januar 2016)

Zum Glück gibt es genug andere Parks im Harz die sich Kümmern.

Scheiß auf Braunlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buddlersen (13. Januar 2016)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es genug andere Parks im Harz die sich Kümmern.
> 
> Scheiß auf Braunlage


Zum Pech für alle Nutzer, dass die Bikeparks nicht kooperieren und sich zusammen kümmern (eher Konkurrenzgedanken). Die meisten unzufriedenen Nutzer machen leider auch nicht an den richtigen Stellen den Mund auf und ziehen einfach weiter. Am MSB oder in Schulenberg über Braunlage ausheulen bringt den Wurmberg kein Stück in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Helius-FR (13. Januar 2016)

Am Wurmberg oder Hier Heulen bringt ja auch nix. 

Die Betreiber scheinen Lust und Ahnungslos...


Gesendet von meinem  iPhone 5S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Resendisback (15. April 2016)

_"Wernigerode/Braunlage l Für Andreas Meling, Koordinator des Schierker Winterberg-Projektes, ist er ein „Meilenstein“: Der Kooperationsvertrag mit Braunlage. Noch im April sollen der Braunlager und der Wernigeröder Stadtrat dem Papier zustimmen, das der gemeinsamen touristischen Entwicklung am Wurmberg und am Winterberg den Weg ebnen soll."_

http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/wer...berg-projekt-meilenstein-fuer-tourismusgebiet

.


----------



## buddlersen (15. April 2016)

Ich habe mehrmals probiert, von Herrn Meling oder eben vom Büro des OB WR eine Aussage zu konkreten Plänen der Sommernutzung zu bekommen, bisher nicht erfolgreich.
Ich hoffe einfach, dass die eine oder andere Mark für ein entsprechendes Planerbüro (Velosolutions, etc.) ausgegeben wird oder die sich einfach mal vorstellen dürfen.


----------



## fuxy (16. April 2016)

Mann muß einen doppelten Nutzen aufzeigen, das bringt dann Geld im Winter und im Sommer nach Schierke.


----------



## ders (19. Mai 2016)

Auf Facebook wird auch gerade wieder darüber diskutiert, was in dem Park schief läuft und verbessert werden sollte.
Ich muss den meisten Rednern dort Recht geben, der Park macht wirklich einen schlechten Eindruck.

Lange Wartezeiten vor der Seilbahn
Sehr oft Fußgänger auf den Strecken und Holzelementen
Keine Beschilderung und damit unklare Streckenverläufe
Strecken oft mit Schäden und auch nicht so flowig angelegt
Ich glaube einfach, dass das Geschäft mit den Bikern/ DHlern nicht lukrativ genug ist.

- neverending story


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruellmuecke (19. Mai 2016)

Ergänzung zum Post von ders:
wir waren am Dienstag vor Ort, weil der Junior noch Pfingstferien hatte. 
Vor Ort: "wegen Sturm kein Betrieb der Seilbahn" 
Ich  bin zwar kein Seilbahnfachmann, aber dieses Laue Lüftchen kann ja wohl nicht zum Stillstand geführt haben!?!? Die letzte Zeit war es wesentlich windiger und es lief trotzdem was.
Ehrliche Meinung: ich fühle mich in Braunlage ein wenig verschei**ert!

Wir sind dann nach Andreasberg gefahren und hatten dort (wieder mal) viel Spaß. Mittlerweile gibt's für mich neben Andreasberg auch nur noch Hahnenklee als Alternative.
Braunlage will (kann?) scheinbar nicht und darum haben wir für uns entschieden: ich trage dort mein Geld definitiv nicht mehr hin, wenn ich als Gast so behandelt werde ...


----------



## Mantasy (19. Mai 2016)

Leider ist es unten kaum zu beurteilen wie stark der Wind oben weht. Aber zum Großteil gebe ich euch recht. Vielleicht sollten die den Lift am Hexenritt mal MTB tauglich machen.


----------



## buddlersen (19. Mai 2016)

@Mantasy : Der Kommentar der Liftboys im Winter zu einer Erweiterung Hexenritt im Sommer: "Wie sollen wir das denn machen, dann müssen wir ja noch mehr Leute einstellen"


----------



## ders (19. Mai 2016)

buddlersen schrieb:


> @Mantasy : Der Kommentar der Liftboys im Winter zu einer Erweiterung Hexenritt im Sommer: "Wie sollen wir das denn machen, dann müssen wir ja noch mehr Leute einstellen"


der ist gut... da sieht man, dass die Betreiber die Kunden wohl nur als Belastung sehen.


----------



## Bruellmuecke (19. Mai 2016)

buddlersen schrieb:


> @Mantasy : Der Kommentar der Liftboys im Winter zu einer Erweiterung Hexenritt im Sommer: "Wie sollen wir das denn machen, dann müssen wir ja noch mehr Leute einstellen"


----------



## Bruellmuecke (19. Mai 2016)

... upps, da war ich wohl zu schnell ...

Zum Thema "Leute einstellen": man kann somit davon ausgehen, dass auch an den Strecken nix gemacht wird, oder wie? Weil Schaufel, Harke, Spaten und Bagger bedienen sich ja nicht von alleine - oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## ders (19. Mai 2016)

Bruellmuecke schrieb:


> ... upps, da war ich wohl zu schnell ...
> 
> Zum Thema "Leute einstellen": man kann somit davon ausgehen, dass auch an den Strecken nix gemacht wird, oder wie? Weil Schaufel, Harke, Spaten und Bagger bedienen sich ja nicht von alleine - oder habe ich was verpasst?


Ich glaube leider wirklich, dass sich das Thema für die "Freerider/ Downhiller" erst einmal erledigt hat.


----------



## toschi (19. Mai 2016)

Schade aber für die Wurmbergseilbahn sind die Biker kein Geschäft sondern eher Belastung, das ist doch defakto der Eindruck.
Das Anlegen des Bikeparks wurde finanziell durch die EU gefördert, eingesackt und das wars, leider...
Der Betrieb wird auch schon mal kurzfristig wegen eines Fussballländerspieles eingestellt 
Die Einbindung des Hexentrettliftes war nie eingeplant, müsste man ja auch den Streckenverlauf anpassen und weiteres Personal vorhalten, lohnt ebenfalls nicht für 30 Biker = ~1.000€ zusätzliche Einnahmen am Tag.

Bei allem Übel kann man nur hoffen das die Investoren der Einbindung Schierke/ Gr. Winterberg in den Winterzirkus und der Touristenaquirierung schlauer sind und neben den geplanten Skiareal auch die Biker angemessen berücksichtigen indem die Kabinenbahn auch darauf ausgelegt werden je 2-3 Bikes zu transportieren. Dann noch vier bis fünf angemessene Strecken und Braunlage kann dann ohne finanzielle Einbußen auf die Biker verzichten, insofern machen die alles richtig und investieren eben nicht weiter in den Park.

Aber wer weiss das schon, vielleicht Chief Nüsse 

BtW: wie lange ist das Holz"bowl" Dingens da schon kaputt?


----------



## trigger666 (19. Mai 2016)

Wenn jemand den Betreiber nur klar machen könnte, welches Potenzial dort verschenkt wird.

Ein Beispiel:
Man stelle sich für Einsteiger einen Flowtrail ähnlich dem Hahnenklee vor, nur das dieser dann wahrscheinlich 3km oder mehr lang sein könnte.

Dies wäre ein absolutes Alleinstellungsmerkmal in Deutschland und würde entsprechend Biker ziehen.


----------



## jaamaa (19. Mai 2016)

Nur eine Sache wird bei dieser Rechnung nicht bedacht - der Klimawandel. 
Es ist Fakt, dass es in spätestens 20 Jahren keinen Wintersport mehr in den Mittelgebirgen und auch größtenteils in den deutschen Alpen möglich ist. Auch nicht mit Kunstschnee!
Also vielleicht noch 10 Jahre solch hervorragenden Winter wie die letzten   und dann geht's abwärts. 

Und dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (19. Mai 2016)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Nur eine Sache wird bei dieser Rechnung nicht bedacht - der Klimawandel.
> Es ist Fakt, dass es in spätestens 20 Jahren keinen Wintersport mehr in den Mittelgebirgen und auch größtenteils in den deutschen Alpen möglich ist. Auch nicht mit Kunstschnee!
> Also vielleicht noch 10 Jahre solch hervorragenden Winter wie die letzten   und dann geht's abwärts.
> 
> Und dann?


Dann heisst es irgendwann, das Braunlage wiedereröffnet und die lokalen Medien nicht an den Erfolg des Parks glauben, da Schulenberg nach mehreren großen Investitionen über die Jahre, mit einer Park-, Lift- und Infrastruktur-Kapazität von 3000 Bikern zu mächtig ist.


----------



## jaamaa (19. Mai 2016)

Gott sei Dank hat man ja dann noch die Monster Roller


----------



## mw.dd (19. Mai 2016)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Dies wäre ein absolutes Alleinstellungsmerkmal in Deutschland und würde entsprechend Biker ziehen.



Anziehungspunkt ja, Alleinstellungsmerkmal nein.

Das Problem ist nur: an den Tagen, an denen die Massen an Bikern kämen, sind auch genügend Fußgänger da um die Bahn auszulasten und genügend Motorradfahrer um Gaststätten und Hotels zu füllen.

Ohne ein Gesamtkonzept fürs MTBiken, welches auch ohne Bahn funktioniert, macht der Flowtrail zwar Arbeit und kostet Geld, zahlt sich jedoch nur schwer aus.


----------



## toschi (19. Mai 2016)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel:
> Man stelle sich für Einsteiger einen Flowtrail ähnlich dem Hahnenklee vor, nur das dieser dann wahrscheinlich 3km oder mehr lang sein könnte.


 Das wäre ein Alptraum, einen super Trail am Berg und man braucht ne Stunde um da wieder hoch zu kommen, besser noch zwei Stunden weil das sich schnell rumspricht (das mit dem super Trail), und dann doppelt oder dreifach so viel Biker in der Schlange stehen.


----------



## ders (19. Mai 2016)

toschi schrieb:


> Das wäre ein Alptraum, einen super Trail am Berg und man braucht ne Stunde um da wieder hoch zu kommen, besser noch zwei Stunden weil das sich schnell rumspricht (das mit dem super Trail), und dann doppelt oder dreifach so viel Biker in der Schlange stehen.


So kann man es auch sehen: zum Glück ist der Park so schlecht, sonst würden viel mehr Biker kommen und die Wartezeit an der Seilbahn wäre so lang, dass die wenigsten hoch kommen würden - schlechter Park= alle können fahren, guter Park= nicht alle kommen auf den Berg


----------



## harbourmastah (19. Mai 2016)

also ich habe schon vor 3 jahren gelernt mein Geld dort nicht mehr hinzutragen, zum glück gibt es genügend und bessere Alternativen im Harz. Trotzdem wirklich schon fast ärgerlich das man in Braunlage als biker keine beachtung mehr erfährt und einfach riesiges Potential verschenkt wird, nein kaputt gemacht wird. Gerade wenn jetzt noch Schierke anschliesst!


----------



## mw.dd (19. Mai 2016)

toschi schrieb:


> Das wäre ein Alptraum, einen super Trail am Berg und man braucht ne Stunde um da wieder hoch zu kommen, besser noch zwei Stunden weil das sich schnell rumspricht (das mit dem super Trail), und dann doppelt oder dreifach so viel Biker in der Schlange stehen.



Der Wurmberg ist jetzt nicht so steil, als das man nicht auch mit dem Rad hochkäme - und für einen "Flowtrail" braucht man ja keinen Downhiller.


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Mai 2016)

Ist doch praktisch, in den Park wird nix mehr investiert und das was da ist bringt nebenbei bisschen Geld um den halben Berg von Bäumen zu befreien und alles für den Wintersport zu tuen


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (20. Mai 2016)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Nur eine Sache wird bei dieser Rechnung nicht bedacht - der Klimawandel.
> Es ist Fakt, dass es in spätestens 20 Jahren keinen Wintersport mehr in den Mittelgebirgen und auch größtenteils in den deutschen Alpen möglich ist. Auch nicht mit Kunstschnee!
> Also vielleicht noch 10 Jahre solch hervorragenden Winter wie die letzten   und dann geht's abwärts.
> 
> Und dann?



Was dort an Geld verbrannt worden ist, um noch mehr Pistenkilometer in den Wald/ an den Berg zu stampfen
und um "Schneesicherheit" zu gewährleisten ist einfach traurig !!!

Fazit : 
Von Weitsicht keine Spur und daher wird es für den Betreiber/  für die Anlage (leider !) deutlich schneller abwärts gehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (20. Mai 2016)

Dr. Ritzel schrieb:


> Was dort an Geld verbrannt worden ist, um noch mehr Pistenkilometer in den Wald/ an den Berg zu stampfen
> und um "Schneesicherheit" zu gewährleisten ist einfach traurig !!!
> 
> Fazit :
> Von Weitsicht keine Spur und daher wird es für den Betreiber/  für die Anlage (leider !) deutlich schneller abwärts gehen !


auf Facebook haben sie geschrieben, dass sich die Betreiber zusammensetzen werden. Mals sehen...


----------



## toschi (23. Mai 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Der Wurmberg ist jetzt nicht so steil, als das man nicht auch mit dem Rad hochkäme - und für einen "Flowtrail" braucht man ja keinen Downhiller.


 Da hast Du wohl recht, mit der Steilheit, dafür gibt es aber genügend andere Routen im Harz.
Wenn ich in den Bikepark möchte um einige Abfahrten zu geniessen und für die Aufstiegshilfe zahle dann kann man auch erwarten das in angemssener Zeit transportiert wird.
Ausserdem gibt es noch andere (Bike-) Gäste die dort gerne einen entspannten Familientag verbringen möchten.
Wenn man auch jüngeres Publikum haben möchte, z.B. Kinder, dann sieht es mit dem weniger steilen Berg und hochfahren schon wieder ganz anders aus.
Mit den Strecken ist es ebenso, hab ich aber auch schon häufiger gesagt, als Betreiber eines Bikeparks der es ernst meint sollte man auch daran denken. Platz ist jede Menge vorhanden um auch einen Flowtrail mit Brechsand zu installieren, kleine Anlieger und Wellen, Tables ect.
Man will in Braunlage aber auch gar nicht, würde es doch zu noch mehr Andrang auf die Kabinenenbahn geben. ist alles nur mit mehr Personal und unter Einbindung der anderen Lifte zu realisieren.

Aber Braunlage an sich pennt doch schon seit den 80ern, sonst würde es dort nicht so aussehen wie es aussieht.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Mai 2016)

toschi schrieb:


> Wenn ich in den Bikepark möchte um einige Abfahrten zu geniessen und für die Aufstiegshilfe zahle dann kann man auch erwarten das in angemssener Zeit transportiert wird.
> Ausserdem gibt es noch andere (Bike-) Gäste die dort gerne einen entspannten Familientag verbringen möchten.
> Wenn man auch jüngeres Publikum haben möchte, z.B. Kinder, dann sieht es mit dem weniger steilen Berg und hochfahren schon wieder ganz anders aus.



Man müsste dann nicht für die Aufstiegshilfe bezahlen - und der eigentliche Park ist ja umsonst.

Wenn die Bahn die Kapazität nicht hat, muss man sich eben etwas einfallen lassen, und das "Flowtrails" auch ohne Lift funktionieren ist belegt; wer es nicht glaubt, schaut sich das in CZ oder GB mal an. Ich meine sogar besser, gerade für Einsteiger und Kinder - dann haben die nicht ständig einen Downhiller mit FF und Vollschutz im Nacken


----------



## ders (23. Mai 2016)

Das Beispiel ist  vielleicht nicht ganz passend, aber wenn man mal sieht was Winterberg aus dem Berg rausholt, ist Braunlage schon ein richtiger Witz dagegen.
Bei richtiger Hilfe könnten dort bestimmt so viele und gute Strecken in den Wurmberg gebaut werden.
Schade, dass der Wurmberg in den falschen Händen liegt. 
Ich bin auch gespannt, ob es irgendwann auf Facebook Neuigkeiten zu dem Thema gibt.


----------



## fehlfokus (23. Mai 2016)

Ich habe eine Karte mit 9 Fahrten für den Bikepark Braunlage günstig abzugeben (15 € + 4 € Pfand). Bei Interesse einfach Nachricht an mich.


----------



## nz_biker (25. Mai 2016)

Ich hab auch noch eine 10 Punkte Karte, also 5 Fahrten abzugeben (15€). Bei Interesse PM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (25. Mai 2016)

Bei dem miserablen Ruf des Parks muss man aber davon ausgehen, dass beim Ticketverkauf der angegebene Geldbetrag vom Verkaeufer dazu gegeben wird


----------



## ders (25. Mai 2016)

sundancer schrieb:


> Bei dem miserablen Ruf des Parks muss man aber davon ausgehen, dass beim Ticketverkauf der angegebene Geldbetrag vom Verkaeufer dazu gegeben wird


leider wahr.


----------



## Ripgid (26. Mai 2016)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Nur eine Sache wird bei dieser Rechnung nicht bedacht - der Klimawandel.
> Es ist Fakt, dass es in spätestens 20 Jahren keinen Wintersport mehr in den Mittelgebirgen und auch größtenteils in den deutschen Alpen möglich ist. Auch nicht mit Kunstschnee!
> Also vielleicht noch 10 Jahre solch hervorragenden Winter wie die letzten   und dann geht's abwärts.
> 
> Und dann?



Dann? Dann können wir das ganze Jahr über ohne Probleme in den Harz zum Biken ;-)


----------



## jaamaa (26. Mai 2016)

Jo...
Aber das ist erst in knapp 20 Jahren endgültig. Bei der ü50 Fraktion hier sicherlich nicht so relevant ;-)


----------



## xMARTINx (26. Mai 2016)

Wobei Braunlage das sicher schon in den letzten zwei Jahren gemerkt hat aber im Gegensatz zu zB Hahnenklee zu blöd war zu reagieren. Dort waren wir am 27.12. radfahren...
Übrigens zeigt man dort wie man in nem Park Gas geben kann


----------



## ders (26. Mai 2016)

wirklich schade.
Ich weiss auch nicht, warum mich das so wütend macht.
Dann muss ich wirklich mal nach Hahnenklee, brauche ja einen neuen "Homespot"


----------



## harbourmastah (26. Mai 2016)

vielleicht hilft es ja mal deren ihrer FB Seite vollzuspammen mit negativen erfahrungen und nicht hier im mikrokosmus mtb-thread......das sehen dann noch viel mehr leute und erhöht evtl. ja mal den Druck endlich etwas zu unternehmen oder stellung zu beziehen!


----------



## ders (26. Mai 2016)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft es ja mal deren ihrer FB Seite vollzuspammen mit negativen erfahrungen und nicht hier im mikrokosmus mtb-thread......das sehen dann noch viel mehr leute und erhöht evtl. ja mal den Druck endlich etwas zu unternehmen oder stellung zu beziehen!


ich hatte mich dort an der aktuellen Diskussion schon beteiligt.
Die Betreiber wollen sich zusammen setzen und eine Lösung finden.
In ein paar Wochen würde ich mal nachhaken.
Du hast aber Recht, man muss es öffentlich diskutieren, sonst passiert da gar nichts.


----------



## toschi (26. Mai 2016)

Egal ob FB oder MTB Forum, die Wurmbergseilbahn wird sich in keine Richtung bewegen. Am Anfang gab es noch einige Post`s von Angestellten oder glaube auch von der Geschäftsführung, es ist einfach so das es denen am Arsss vorbei geht.
Am Wochenende bei schönem Wetter ist Schlange stehen angesagt, dabei ist egal ob das Biker, Monsterroller oder Wanderer sind.
Wozu sich hier oder bei FB sich äussern, das kann doch nur in die Hose gehen, würd ich genau so machen.
Mit der den Punktekarte haben sie doch schon eingestanden das ein Tagespass im Sommer für Biker rausgeschmissenes Geld ist und die wenigsten wiederkommen wenn sie einen Tagespass für damals 34€? lösen und dann gerade 4-5mal den Berg hochkommen.

Ich hab auch noch drei Punktekarten mit Restfahrten, werden irgendwann mal in die Tour eingebaut als Aufstiegshilfe.


----------



## buddlersen (20. Juli 2016)

toschi schrieb:


> Das wäre ein Alptraum, einen super Trail am Berg und man braucht ne Stunde um da wieder hoch zu kommen, besser noch zwei Stunden weil das sich schnell rumspricht (das mit dem super Trail), und dann doppelt oder dreifach so viel Biker in der Schlange stehen.


Das Schierker Sommer-Konzept hat doch noch Luft dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat82 (15. August 2016)

Soviel Potenzial und sowenig Flow.
Schade, das die finanziellen Mittel nicht dazusein scheinen.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. August 2016)

Doch aber halt nur für Wintersport


----------



## ders (16. August 2016)

Wir waren am letzten Wochenende in Braunlage.
Gefühlt waren mehr Bike-Kabinen an den Seilen. Die Strecke war für Braunlage "gut". Das was wirklich etwas fehlt ist der Flow und eine bessere Beschilderung.
Auf der unteren Downhill waren Pilzsammler unterwegs, als wir sie auf den Bikepark ansprachen meinten sie, dass sie nirgendwo irgendwelche Warnungen, oder Schilder gesehen hatten. Dazu kamen dann erneut spielende Kinder auf der North-Shore und eine Gruppe Engländer, die ihren Hund immer schön per "Stöckchenwurf" auf die Trails geschickt hatten. So viel Verkehr von Fußgängern erlebe ich sonst in keinem anderen Park. Irgendwann fährt mal einer in einen Fußgänger. Deshalb verstehe ich es gar nicht, dass die Betreiber hier nicht an einer Lösung arbeiten. Aus meiner Sicht ist das sogar fahrlässig.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. August 2016)

Das ist die Dummheit der Menschen, soweit ich mich erinnere sind an allen Übergängen Schilder


----------



## ders (16. August 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Das ist die Dummheit der Menschen, soweit ich mich erinnere sind an allen Übergängen Schilder


Ja/ Nein. Teilweise nicht und wenn ja nicht größer als ein Bierdeckel. Große Schilder und hier und da Absperrband sollte doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Ja/ Nein. Teilweise nicht und wenn ja nicht größer als ein Bierdeckel. Große Schilder und hier und da Absperrband sollte doch kein Problem sein.



Ich habe mal Fußgänger davon abhalten können, in eine der Strecken "einzubiegen". Die hielten den Fußgänger im weiß-roten Schild für eine Wegempfehlung... Ein zusätzlicher Hinweis "MTB-Strecke" sollte nicht schaden.



ders schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist das sogar fahrlässig.



Auch wenn das die Nutzer von Bikeparks in der Mehrheit nicht wissen: Fahrlässig ist es, auf einer ungesicherten und nicht abgesperrten Strecke schneller als auf Sicht zu fahren. Soweit ich weiß, sind die Strecken in Braunlage nicht durch rechtliche Anordnung für Fußgänger gesperrt; eine vollständige Absperrung dürfte am Geld scheitern, zumal denke ich niemand durchgängig Zäune im Wald will.


----------



## ders (16. August 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich habe mal Fußgänger davon abhalten können, in eine der Strecken "einzubiegen". Die hielten den Fußgänger im weiß-roten Schild für eine Wegempfehlung... Ein zusätzlicher Hinweis "MTB-Strecke" sollte nicht schaden.
> 
> 
> 
> Auch wenn das die Nutzer von Bikeparks in der Mehrheit nicht wissen: Fahrlässig ist es, auf einer ungesicherten und nicht abgesperrten Strecke schneller als auf Sicht zu fahren. Soweit ich weiß, sind die Strecken in Braunlage nicht durch rechtliche Anordnung für Fußgänger gesperrt; eine vollständige Absperrung dürfte am Geld scheitern, zumal denke ich niemand durchgängig Zäune im Wald will.


Gut zu wissen, aber "Flatterband" könnte helfen


----------



## xMARTINx (16. August 2016)

Wie gesagt an den Übergängen zu den Wanderwegen sind Schilder die eigentlich für jeden reichen sollten. Oft sind Spaziergänger insbesondere Rentner da sehr ignorant und wenn dann jemand mal fast umgefahren wird sind Radfahrer die doofen... Selbst schuld würd ich sagen. Und schneller als auf Sicht zu fahren auf ner Bikeparkstrecke?! Muss ich jetzt langsam um Kurven weil jemand da stehen könnte? 
Sicher nicht...


----------



## ders (16. August 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Wie gesagt an den Übergängen zu den Wanderwegen sind Schilder die eigentlich für jeden reichen sollten. Oft sind Spaziergänger insbesondere Rentner da sehr ignorant und wenn dann jemand mal fast umgefahren wird sind Radfahrer die doofen... Selbst schuld würd ich sagen. Und schneller als auf Sicht zu fahren auf ner Bikeparkstrecke?! Muss ich jetzt langsam um Kurven weil jemand da stehen könnte?
> Sicher nicht...


Sehe ich ähnlich. Langsam den Berg runter, nur weil ein Fußgänger hinter dem nächsten Element sitzen und picknicken könnte? Nö.
Auch wenn es etwas "überspitzt" klingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (16. August 2016)

Man bezahlt für die Nutzung und wenn Leute nicht genug Verstand besitzen sich an Schilder zu halten haben sie halt Pech wobei es für einen selbst ja auch gefährlich ist. 
Aber ist so richtig typisch deutsch, nen Warnschild wird halt ignoriert und dann meckern wenn was passiert


----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2016)

Das Thema ist hier im Thread schon mal erörtert, aber anscheinend ist eine Wiederholung notwendig 



xMARTINx schrieb:


> Wie gesagt an den Übergängen zu den Wanderwegen sind Schilder die eigentlich für jeden reichen sollten. Oft sind Spaziergänger insbesondere Rentner da sehr ignorant und wenn dann jemand mal fast umgefahren wird sind Radfahrer die doofen... Selbst schuld würd ich sagen. Und schneller als auf Sicht zu fahren auf ner Bikeparkstrecke?! Muss ich jetzt langsam um Kurven weil jemand da stehen könnte?
> Sicher nicht...



1. Fußgänger dürfen den Wald überall betreten, nicht nur auf Wegen. Das dürfte für den Spaziergänger ohne Belang sein, Wanderer, Pilz- und Beerensammler oder spielende Kinder betreten die Strecken dagegen nicht unbedingt an den Einfahrten.
Überflüssig zu erwähnen, das hinter der Kurve auch ein gestürzter Biker liegen könnte.
2. Sehr verkürzt: Schuld ist, wer den Unfall unmittelbar verursacht. Das dürfte nur in Ausnahmenfällen der stehende Fußgänger sein...



ders schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Langsam den Berg runter, nur weil ein Fußgänger hinter dem nächsten Element sitzen und picknicken könnte? Nö.



Doch, denn - s.o.



xMARTINx schrieb:


> Man bezahlt für die Nutzung und wenn Leute nicht genug Verstand besitzen sich an Schilder zu halten haben sie halt Pech wobei es für einen selbst ja auch gefährlich ist.



Du bezahlst für den Lift, nicht für die Strecken. Die Schilder sind nicht mehr als nett gemeinte Hinweise.
Gleichwohl fände ich es gut, wenn deutlicher darauf hingewiesen würde, das da Bikestrecken ausgewiesen sind.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2016)

Du hast natürlich recht, aber das ist doch überall so (ok, in Belgien nicht..).

Ist Braunlage überhaupt für irgendwen noch interessant?
Fährt da überhaupt noch wer?


----------



## ders (16. August 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht, aber das ist doch überall so (ok, in Belgien nicht..).
> 
> Ist Braunlage überhaupt für irgendwen noch interessant?
> Fährt da überhaupt noch wer?


Ich finde es interessant, wenn so wie am Wochenende die Strecken okay sind und der Lift die Bikes zügig und ohne langes warten nach oben bringt. Es könnte wesentlich flowiger und besser ausgebaut sein.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. August 2016)

Gut dann nur noch im Schritttempo runterrollen nur zur Sicherheit...;-)

Selbst wenn sie strecken komplett abgesperrt wären würden Leute drauf rumlaufen das ist nunmal so. Wenn ich in Park fahre will ich Spaß haben und nicht drauf achten ob wer zu dumm zum lesen ist. Auf langsamere Biker nehm lch auch Rücksicht das ist aber was anderes. 
Und ich wette irgendwo steht garantiert das man nur auf den ausgeschilderten Wegen laufen darf. 
Zumal jeder sieht der sich dort bewegt das da in Bikepark ist und man erkennt die Strecken, man darf halt nicht komplett blöd im Kopf sein das wäre das alles entspannt


----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Und ich wette irgendwo steht garantiert das man nur auf den ausgeschilderten Wegen laufen darf.



Soweit ich weiß: nein, das steht für das in Frage kommende Gebiet nirgendwo. Generell dürfen in DE Fußgänger den Wald mit wenigen Ausnahmen überall betreten. Selbst wenn: es würde nicht reichen, wenn es "irgendwo" stünde und an der Schuldfrage im Falle eines Unfalles nichts ändern.

Ich kann nur empfehlen, eben nicht blind zu fahren - wenn was passiert, ist man der Dumme.



xMARTINx schrieb:


> Zumal jeder sieht der sich dort bewegt das da in Bikepark ist und man erkennt die Strecken, man darf halt nicht komplett blöd im Kopf sein das wäre das alles entspannt



Nimm doch mal die Perspektive eines Nicht-MTBikers ein.
Ganz ehrlich: Vor 10 Jahren hätte ich mich auch noch gefragt, was das für komische Holzgestelle dort im Wald sind und warum die Jungs Motorradhelme zum Radfahren aufsetzen... auf alle Fälle hätte ich den Unterschied zwischen dem, was wir "Trail" nennen und einem schmalen Fußpfad nicht erkannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (16. August 2016)

Dann kann ich mir aber den Besuch im Park sparen oder ? 
Wenn ich hinter jeder Kurve Wanderer erwarten muss...es gibt definitiv genug Hinweisschilder und ehrlich gesagt passiert es in Braunlage auffällig oft das Leute auf der Strecke sind. Woanders passiert das deutlich weniger


----------



## ders (16. August 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mir aber den Besuch im Park sparen oder ?
> Wenn ich hinter jeder Kurve Wanderer erwarten muss...es gibt definitiv genug Hinweisschilder und ehrlich gesagt passiert es in Braunlage auffällig oft das Leute auf der Strecke sind. Woanders passiert das deutlich weniger


Ich denke auch, dass es schon in Frage gestellt werden kann, ob der Biker die Schuld hat oder nciht, wenn ein Fußgänger auf einem north-Shore-Element sitzt und etwas isst.
So oder so, Schilder braucht das Land.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mir aber den Besuch im Park sparen oder ?
> Wenn ich hinter jeder Kurve Wanderer erwarten muss...es gibt definitiv genug Hinweisschilder und ehrlich gesagt passiert es in Braunlage auffällig oft das Leute auf der Strecke sind. Woanders passiert das deutlich weniger


 
Liegt doch daran, dass dort idR keine Radler sondern Spaziergänger unterwegs sind, vornehmlich aus Regionen, die noch nie was von MTB gehört/gesehen haben (Berlin Plattenbauviertel, Dänemark, whatever).

In Tschechien die Blaubeersammler haben sich an die MTBiker schon gewöhnt.

Beim KFZ gibt es zB eine Gefährdungshaftung, die allein aus dem Betrieb des Fahrzeugs entsteht. Das gilt im Prinzip auch fürs MTB, da man damit recht schnell fahren kann. Einen Freifahrtschein für da Ummähen von Rentnern und Kleinkindern hat man auch auf einem Trail, der mit Schild als solcher bezeichnet ist, nicht - auch nicht auf dem Radweg.


----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mir aber den Besuch im Park sparen oder ?



Das musst Du entscheiden. Aufstiegshilfen, befahrbare Holzelemente oder andere Einbauten findet man auf gewöhnlichen Wegen eigentlich selten; das wäre doch ein Grund für den Park?



xMARTINx schrieb:


> es gibt definitiv genug Hinweisschilder und ehrlich gesagt passiert es in Braunlage auffällig oft das Leute auf der Strecke sind. Woanders passiert das deutlich weniger



Als ich finde nicht, das es genug Hinweisschilder gibt, war aber eine Weile nicht da.
Ich halte übrigens von Verbotsschild-Imitaten nichts, sondern bin eher für die positive Version ("Achtung: MTB-Strecke" oder so...).


----------



## xMARTINx (16. August 2016)

Solche Schilder gab es auf jeden Fall an jeder Wegüberquerung!
War aber letztes Mal letztes Jahr da


----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> ..
> War aber letztes Mal letztes Jahr da


 
Ha, und ich 2013!
Na dann haben wir ja alle super die Ahnung.


----------



## ders (16. August 2016)

sieht nach einer Expertenrunde aus


----------



## buddlersen (16. August 2016)

Ein Paar aktuelle Bilder aus dem Park wären mal ganz nett


----------



## sundancer (17. August 2016)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Ein Paar aktuelle Bilder aus dem Park wären mal ganz nett



Muss sich nur noch einer finden, der die überteuerten Liftpreise für den am schlechtesten gepflegten Bikepark im Harz bezahlt


----------



## Mantasy (17. August 2016)

So schlecht gepflegt wird der Park nicht. Es ist zum letzen Jahr wieder was neu gebaut worden und es wird auch repariert wie z.B. die Wippe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat82 (17. August 2016)

3?! Mitarbeiter bei 30?! Km Streckennetz können einfach nicht genug pflegen. 
Es ist der "am schlechtesten gepflegte Bikepark im Harz".

Warum veranstalten die Betreiber/ Orgateam nicht mal z.B. ein Trailbuilding-Sommercamp. Viele Hände, schnelles Ende.
Es dürften sich doch ein paar freiwillige Helfer finden lassen. Als Obulus winken dann kostenlose Abfahrtskarten.

Oder mal eine Crowdfunding Aktion starten um wenigstens eine Flow-Strecke bauen zu lassen.


----------



## sundancer (17. August 2016)

beat82 schrieb:


> 3?! Mitarbeiter bei 30?! Km Streckennetz können einfach nicht genug pflegen.
> Es ist der "am schlechtesten gepflegte Bikepark im Harz".
> 
> Warum veranstalten die Betreiber/ Orgateam nicht mal z.B. ein Trailbuilding-Sommercamp. Viele Hände, schnelles Ende.
> ...



Oder einfach mal mit den anderen Parks im Harz an einen Tisch setzen und gemeinsame Sache machen. Es funktioniert in Hahnenklee, in Sankt Andreasberg und in Schulenberg. Und selbst die DH Strecke in Thale hat ihre Fans und einige sportliche Events in der Saison. Und alle genannten haben aus deutlich weniger Berg deutlich mehr Bikepark gemacht, wie Braunlage! Und die Preise sind deutlich günstiger!


----------



## xMARTINx (17. August 2016)

Aber alle anderen sehen in den Bikern auch keine zusätzliche Belastung und bemühen sich darum das die Leute wiederkommen. In Braunlage wird nur geredet, größte Park Deutschlands...Weltcupstrecke bla bla...
Hahnenklee gibt so viel Gas, bauen so viel, Schube hat neue Strecken, in Andreasberg kommt neues, streckenpflege und freundliches Personal. 
Braunlage hat immer sein eigenes Süppchen gekocht und dafür bekommen sie die Quittung halt
Strecken nicht fertig machen und Preise anziehen geht halt nicht


----------



## RK85 (30. August 2016)

Kann mir wer sagen wie die Preise sind wenn man nur einmalig mit dem Bike auf den Gipfel will mit der Seilbahn? 

Weil wir bei der nächsten Brocken Tour vorher auf dem wurmberg wollen aber auch 2 nicht ganz so Fite mit haben die Bedenken haben beide Anstiege zu fahren. Und deshalb den wurmberg mit der Bahn und dann weiter zum Brocken.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mantasy (30. August 2016)

8,- als Einzelfahrt - das ist für Wanderer ob dann das Bike dabei ist?? 5er Bike-Karte kostet 18,- ist aber nicht gleichzeitig nutzbar.


----------



## RK85 (30. August 2016)

5er Karte habe ich auch gefunden aber leider nicht übertragbar. Hätte ja sein Können das hier wer schon mal das selbe vor hatte.
Werde die nächsten Tage einfach mal anrufen zur not wird das Bike als Hund deklariert das kostet nur 1€ aufpreis


----------



## tblade_ (4. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe noch eine Liftkarte mit 3 Fahrten über. Die Karte ist noch bis 30.11.16 gültig. Wer die gebrauchen kann bitte PN.


----------



## ders (18. April 2017)

Moinsen,

Hat jemand eine Info wie es um Braunlage steht?
Laut Homepage soll der Park ja erst Ende Mai öffnen

Lg


----------



## xMARTINx (18. April 2017)

Vor drei Wochen stand am Lift Juni bis Oktober geöffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (18. April 2017)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Vor drei Wochen stand am Lift Juni bis Oktober geöffnet


Hoffentlich wird die Biker freie Zeit genutzt um etwaige Reperaturen durchzuführen.
Warum der Park so spät öffnet erschließt sich mir jedoch nicht.
Andere Parks auf ähnlicher Höhenlage sind schon seit Wochen offen.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. April 2017)

Bei dem Enthusiasmus der Betreiber, der Preispolitik ist jeder der dort noch hinfährt selber Schuld. Die Konkurrenz im Harz macht um Welten besser


----------



## ders (18. April 2017)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Bei dem Enthusiasmus der Betreiber, der Preispolitik ist jeder der dort noch hinfährt selber Schuld. Die Konkurrenz im Harz macht um Welten besser


Ja leider ist es genau so.


----------



## fuxy (18. April 2017)

Meinetwegen kann der auch zu bleiben, ist eh scheiße.


----------



## roofrockrider (18. April 2017)

Ich würde wetten das dieses Foto aus Hahnenklee ist


----------



## xMARTINx (18. April 2017)

Das wäre echt zu gut [emoji23]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (18. April 2017)

Ja, ist es


----------



## stöber (18. April 2017)

Das kam auf meine Anfrage:

Hallo Arne,

der Bikepark hat Anfang Juni geöffnet.

Für weitere Fragen, stehe ich Ihnen gern zur Verfügung!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## ders (18. April 2017)

stöber schrieb:


> Das kam auf meine Anfrage:
> 
> Hallo Arne,
> 
> ...


Nuff said. Ich weiß auch nicht,warum wir noch nach Braunlage wollen.
Nach dieser Info planen wir unseren großen Harztrip dieses Jahr ohne Braunlage.
Ich sehe nämlich schon, dass der "halbe" Park bei der Eröffnung wieder eine Baustelle ist.


----------



## ders (18. April 2017)

stöber schrieb:


> Das kam auf meine Anfrage:
> 
> Hallo Arne,
> 
> ...


Nuff said. Ich weiß auch nicht,warum wir noch nach Braunlage wollen.
Nach dieser Info planen wir unseren großen Harztrip dieses Jahr ohne Braunlage.
Ich sehe nämlich schon, dass der "halbe" Park bei der Eröffnung wieder eine Baustelle ist.


----------



## CrossX (18. April 2017)

Wir wollen nächste Woche in den Harz.  Eine Abfahrt war eigentlich in Zuge einer Tour in Braunlage geplant.  Kann ich das dann streichen?
Btw.  Alle Höhenlagen rund um Braunlage und den Brocken sind seit gestern wieder geschlossen weiß.  Mit etwas Pech bleibt das Zeug noch bis Anfang Juni


----------



## ders (19. April 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wir wollen nächste Woche in den Harz.  Eine Abfahrt war eigentlich in Zuge einer Tour in Braunlage geplant.  Kann ich das dann streichen?
> Btw.  Alle Höhenlagen rund um Braunlage und den Brocken sind seit gestern wieder geschlossen weiß.  Mit etwas Pech bleibt das Zeug noch bis Anfang Juni


Braunlage kannst du streichen. Wie hier geschrieben werden die wohl eher in Richtung Juni öffnen.
Sankt Andreasberg, Schulenberg und Hahnenklee haben aber geöffnet. Diese Parks sind immer einen Besuch wert.


----------



## CrossX (19. April 2017)

Danke für die Info.  Ich bin,  wie gesagt nur für Touren in Harz.  Wollte nur eine Abfahrt nach Braunlage machen,  um da ne größere Mittagspause zu machen.  Und dann mit dem Luft wieder hoch und weiter.  Dann plane ich etwas um.


----------



## tommi101 (19. April 2017)

Nur abfahren kannst Du natürlich....nur wieder hoch auf den Wurmberg dann eben treten - oder anders weiterfahren.
Wie sieht denn die geplante Runde aus?


----------



## CrossX (19. April 2017)

Von Altenau über die Wolfswarte zum Torfhaus.  Von da Richtung Braunlage und im großen Bogen wieder zurück.  Die Abfahrt nach Braunlage wäre optional gewesen


----------



## tommi101 (19. April 2017)

Wenn man will, lässt sich das als Rundkurs fahren:
Altenau - Wolfswarte - Torfhaus - Braunlage - Silberteich - St.Andreasberg - Sonnenberg - Clausthaler Flutgraben - Wolfswarte - Butterstieg - Altenau

Wie gesagt...wenn man will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (19. April 2017)

Hört sich gut an,  aber ich glaube,  dafür reicht meine Kondition dann doch nicht.  Ich plane lieber etwas vorsichtiger und drehe am Ende noch eine Extrarunde.  Dein Vorschlag hört sich sehr nach Monsterrunde an


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Mai 2017)

Kennt jemand eine nette Hütte oder Chalet möglichst in der Natur aber in der Nähe von Braunlage, Hahnenklee oder Schulenberg?

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/urlaub-im-gruenen-huetten-und-tourenempfehlung-gesucht.846511/


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Mai 2017)

Hier


----------



## VollUndGanz (29. Mai 2017)

ich war am Wochenende in Braunlage, hier mal eine kurze Rückmeldung für alle die vllt dahin möchten:
positiv:
- lange strecken und viele hm
- die freeride und der downhill vorne waren ganz in ordnung zu fahren
- alle holzelemente waren mit hasendraht präperiert, also auch bei schlechtem wetter fahrbar
- großer wallride
- sehr naturbelassen
- schöne northshore line

negativ:
- liftpreise und keine möglichkeit sich die tickets zu teilen
- lange wartezeiten am lift (30-45 Minuten), da fußgänger, biker und der ansässige rollerverleih mit dem lift nach oben wollen 
- viele strecken mit schotter aufgeschüttet und extrem rutschig, anlieger kann man kaum richtig fahren
- viele elemente direkt hintereinander oder unklug angelegt
- es gibt nur 2 einstiege, beide sind nicht für anfänger geeignet
- roadgap mit mieser landung auf einem trampelpfad (dafür mit fangnetz)


----------



## Mantasy (29. Mai 2017)

Deswegen waren wir auch in den anderen Bikeparks im Harz. Da bekommen die Lifte mehr Biker nach oben. Vielleicht sollten die mal den Lift am Hexenritt einbinden.


----------



## xMARTINx (29. Mai 2017)

Hahnenklee war Donnerstag auch halbe Stunde warten angesagt. Aber dort hat man trotzdem mehr Spaß.


----------



## Mantasy (29. Mai 2017)

Ich war Donnerstag auch in Hahnenklee, und 30 Min war es nur zu den stoßzeiten, gegen Nachmittag würde es deutlich leerer. Samstag St. Andreasberg war sehr entspannt.


----------



## xMARTINx (29. Mai 2017)

Gestern war fast gar nix los


----------



## roofrockrider (30. Mai 2017)

Eine Einzelfahrt mit Bike kostet 7,50 € sowas möchte man nicht in harte D-Mark umrechnen 

Der Kassierer in seinem Häuschen sagte am Sonntag doch tatsächlich zu mir, dass er eigentlich gar keine Zeit hätte immer zu gucken wieviel Fahrten noch auf der 10 Punkte Karte drauf sind  die ich 2015 gekauft habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (11. Juni 2017)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Eine Einzelfahrt mit Bike kostet 7,50 € sowas möchte man nicht in harte D-Mark umrechnen
> 
> Der Kassierer in seinem Häuschen sagte am Sonntag doch tatsächlich zu mir, dass er eigentlich gar keine Zeit hätte immer zu gucken wieviel Fahrten noch auf der 10 Punkte Karte drauf sind  die ich 2015 gekauft habe.



Bei solch unfreundlichem Personal hilft nur eins: NICHT MEHR HIN FAHREN!
Gibt genügend bessere Alternativen im Harz


----------



## PhatBiker (20. Juni 2017)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Eine Einzelfahrt mit Bike kostet 7,50 € sowas möchte man nicht in harte D-Mark umrechnen
> 
> Der Kassierer in seinem Häuschen sagte am Sonntag doch tatsächlich zu mir, dass er eigentlich gar keine Zeit hätte immer zu gucken wieviel Fahrten noch auf der 10 Punkte Karte drauf sind  die ich 2015 gekauft habe.



Der Automat sagt es dir sobald du durch gehst.


----------



## fuxy (17. September 2017)

Mensch hier ist ja gar nichts mehr los, muß auch zugeben das ich dieses Jahr nicht ein einziges Mal in Braunlage war, gibts eigentlich was neues oder ist das Neue vom letzten Jahr mangels Pflege wieder kaputt gefahren?


----------



## xMARTINx (18. September 2017)

Kumpel war da, Personal immernoch unfreundlich, immernoch recht hohe Wartezeit auch wenn wenig los ist. Aber Strecken müssen sie wohl bisschen was gemacht haben und er sagt hat echt mal wieder Spaß gemacht. 
Ich selbst war seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr dort, die Alternativen sind zu gut. Wobei ab Hälfte des Sommer gefühlt relativ wenig betrieb war im Harz


----------



## struppie2005 (18. September 2017)

Ich fahre eigentlich seid Jahren nach Braunlage mehrfach in der Saison. 

Man sollte vielleicht auch mal erwähnen welches Personal dort unfreundlich ist, die Leute am Lift sind eigentlich immer nett und man kann ab und an auch gut mit ihnen quatschen. Der alte Sack an der Kasse ist dort der einzige unfreundliche wie ich finde. 

Ich finde die Streckenviefallt und die Länge in Braunlage super. Es wurde in den letzten zwei Jahren schon einiges an den Strecken verbessert. An der Pflege gerade nach Regenfällen hapert es aber enorm. 

Ich finde es schlimm das dort immer mehr mit Brechsand begradigt wird. Braunlage ist nun mal sehr verwurzelt das gehört zu Strecke, im oberen mittleren Waldabschnitt haben sie sehr entschärft, da der Boden zwischen den Steinen und Wurzeln schon enorm ausgewaschen war und man eigentlich nur noch von einem zum anderen Stein gefahren ist und keine flüssige Linie mehr existierte. 

Zu den Lift zeiten, ich fahre ausschließlich wenn ich Urlaub habe oder freitags da hin da ist nicht so viel Betrieb und es gibt nur sehr kurze Warteschlangen. In anderen Parks habe ich es schon schlimmer erlebt. Dafür hat Braunlage über die Saison die ganze Woche offen wo andere Parks erst ab Donnerstag-Sonntag öffnen.  

Untragbar ist es das sie den Automaten für die Rücknahme der Pfandpflichtigen Punktekarten weg gemacht haben. Wenn man die letzte Abfahrt erwischt und man runter kommt hat die Kasse zu , sind immerhin auch 2€. 

Es gibt vieles was verbessert werden kann und auch muss. Aber meiden tue ich den Park nicht da ich nur knapp 2 h bis dahin brauche.


----------



## buddlersen (20. September 2017)

Wer hat aktuelle Bilder vom Park und Zustand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (20. September 2017)

War am 02.09. da, Zustand war ok. Von Oben bis Mittelstation macht au Spass, die Tables müssten nur ma neu geshaped werden. Ab der Mittelstation hamses sehr entschärft, fast nur noch Brechsand gerutsche, was ich allerdings gar nicht sooo schlecht finde, bin nich so der Wurzelgeballerfan . North Shores ab Mittelstation alle befahrbar.

Im Grossen und Ganzen muss ich sagen hats ma wieder Spass gemacht, Personal war auch freundlich. Muss da nich jedes Mal hin aber 1-2 Mal geht dit scho


----------



## SmallLutz (24. Juni 2018)

Moin,

ich habe bald Urlaub und würd gern mal wieder Braunlage besuchen.
Kann jemand schreiben, in welchem Zustand die Strecken derzeit sind ??

Grüße 
Alex


----------



## ders (24. Juni 2018)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe bald Urlaub und würd gern mal wieder Braunlage besuchen.
> Kann jemand schreiben, in welchem Zustand die Strecken derzeit sind ??
> ...


Ganz ehrlich? Fahr lieber woanders hin. Die Strecken wurden im großen und ganzen zwar „renoviert“, aber in meinen Augen wurde dadurch der ganze Park endgültig auf den Friedhof befördert. Die Strecken wurden entschärft und zu allem Übel mit rutschigem Kies aufgefüllt. Ich behaupte, dass die neue Zielgruppe Enduristen und Ebike Enthusiasten sind. Ach ja, die Preise wurden auch angehoben.


----------



## SmallLutz (24. Juni 2018)

Ahh ok, dann werde ich Hahneklee wohl in Angriff nehmen.
Da war ich vor 2 Jahren schon mal,fand die Strecken recht nett.
Schulenberg ist mir als 2-4 mal Fahrer im Jahr zu heftig,
jedenfalls empfand ich das damals so.


----------



## morph027 (24. Juni 2018)

St. Andreasberg ist auch ganz schick


----------



## daniel07 (24. Juni 2018)

Um Gottes Willen nicht Hahnenklee, da liegt auch nur Geröll, Schotter und Splitt in den Anliegern. Fahr nach St. Andreasberg.


----------



## Funghi (24. Juni 2018)

war zur Eröffnung mal wieder da. Verändert hat sich nicht viel, oben wurden die Drops entfernt und dafür 3 Anlieger gebaut (2 davon aus Brechsand). Ansonsten wurde nach dem großen Holzelement ne Lücke eingebaut und die darauf folgenden Tables umgebaut (kicken nicht mehr, sehr flach und weit).
Ab der Mittelstation sehr viel Brechsand, eig fast nur noch.
Das wars dann auch soweit, die Shores ab Mittelstation waren nicht frei.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (29. Juni 2018)

Schade um die Drops und Brechsandpisten.


----------



## hemorider (3. Juli 2018)

Ach, wurde der komplette Start umgebaut. Schade. Ist die Piste nach dem Start wie auf dem Video links rum im ursprünglichen Zustand belassen wurden? Waren eigentlich immer recht gern da. Die Strecken hatten definitiv ihren eigenen Charme. Ab der Mittel Station, parallel zum Weg, fast ohne Gefälle, dieser Wurzelkamm, Sahne. War aber beim letzten Mal leider schon zugegravelt.  Auch die  Enduro Piste, wo man gefühlt bergauf fährt, mit den dicken Wurzeln und Steinen, fand ich gut, hat auf jeden Fall Lücken im Konditionjacket schonungslos offen gelegt. Wurde die auch geglättet?


----------

